# All TV Shows / Miniseries Related Discussions Here



## SunnyChahal (Nov 11, 2010)

Before you jump the gun and starting bashing me on starting this thread when a TV shows thread already existed, let me clear some things up. The 'TV Shows Recommended by Digitans' thread was kind of old and contained discussions about relatively old TV shows. Most of the members who posted there have moved on and the thread is more or less dead.

So, let us start a new thread. Here, we can talk about all the TV shows that we are watching, planning on watching or even completed watching. New or old, it doesn't matter. Just post whatever you're watching. Not only will this help the folks who are new to TV shows, it'll also be fun to chat about what's going on in our favorite shows. The thrilling finales or the long awaited premieres. Everything from The Original Star Trek to Lost, from KBC to Big Boss will be discussed here.

Currently I'm watching these shows:

Drama/Action:
Smallville
Supernatural
The Vampire Diaries
True Blood
Fringe
Dexter

Sitcoms/Comedy:
How I Met Your Mother
The Big Bang Theory
Two and a Half Men
Chuck 
The Office

What the hell are you looking at? Turn on the idiot box, get watching and get posting!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just watched House S7E6. Good to see house after 2 weeks (they took a short break).

And can't wait for Thursday(TBBT) 

And.. I watch, 

Drama:

Smallville, Fringe,Dexter, House, Mad Men, Supernatural, Breaking Bad, TrueBlood

Comedy/Musical:

How I met your mother, Two and a half men, The big bang theory, Glee, Californication, It's Always sunny in Philadelphia, Chuck

And, i've watched.. The Sopranos(Personal Pick for Best Tv show of all time), Six feet under(2nd pick), Arrested Development, DeadWood, Coupling. 


And...Thanks Sunny for starting this thread.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

TBBT has been shifted to Fridays now.  And you're welcome.


----------



## girishsks (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Supernatural
Two and a Half Men


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Supernatural is not that interesting these days. Until season 5 it simply rocked. It is a bit boring now. But, thats not say that, we don't have our big explosions, high production values, sound effects, etc...  It could have been better after season 7


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I watch KBC.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

talking about kbc...

*www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/kaun-banega-crorepati_thumb1.jpg

Sure this is a easy question for us.. but hey, not all users are comfortable with computers


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i watch Castle- a thriller with elements of comedy....i personally feel its better than Chuck. you guys should try it...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

How did i forget our novelist Castle. 

Yes.. yes.. brilliant series indeed. i only watched 2 season.. yet to start season 3.


----------



## tgpraveen (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Scifi show lovers should watch Stargate Universe. Kinda like Star trek but darker, and a bit more drama. but still there is scifi involved.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I Watch Seinfeld these days. Its the best Sitcom hands down. How I met your Mother is more of a drama now rather than being a sitcom. The Big Bang Theory and Two and a Half Men get better as each episode passes.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Gimme show as intelligent and interesting House...

Not necessary a medical one...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

phail shows (except mad men and maybe sopranos)
what else can we expect from american/desi shows. like the typical desi hipsters, you all happily forget there are a few hundred other countries on this planet too.

as far as discussing tv shows goes. i think the world's had enough of dexter and tbbt. both shows are only milking the old fans. kbc is a joke


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Definitely you haven't seen Deadwood, Six feet under, Arrested Development. And House, as well.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vamsi_krishna said:


> Supernatural is not that interesting these days. Until season 5 it simply rocked. It is a bit boring now. But, thats not say that, we don't have our big explosions, high production values, sound effects, etc...  It could have been better after season 7



Yeah, Season 6 has been a bit boring but it will pick up in a couple of episodes when 



Spoiler



Dean finds out what's wrong with Sam.





himadri_sm said:


> i watch Castle- a thriller with elements of comedy....i personally feel its better than Chuck. you guys should try it...



Better than Chuck? I have the first two seasons of Castle. If it's better than Chuch, then I surely must start watching.



tgpraveen said:


> Scifi show lovers should watch Stargate Universe. Kinda like Star trek but darker, and a bit more drama. but still there is scifi involved.



Fringe is pretty good too. It's a Sci-Fi crime thriller.



rhitwick said:


> Gimme show as intelligent and interesting House...
> 
> Not necessary a medical one...



Fringe.



bassam904 said:


> I Watch Seinfeld these days. Its the best Sitcom hands down. How I met your Mother is more of a drama now rather than being a sitcom. The Big Bang Theory and Two and a Half Men get better as each episode passes.



How I Met Your Mother is just too emo these days. I'm following the 6th season but I don't think I'll be watching the the 7th, if there is one.


Waiting for Spartacus: Blood and Sand to resume. That is one hell of a show! Too bad Andy Whitfield is out. Wentworth Miller might be cast for the lead role in the second season. Yeah, Michael Scofield  from Prison Break.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SunnyChahal said:


> Better than Chuck? I have the first two seasons of Castle. If it's better than Chuck, then I surely must start watching



i find chuck a bit cliche'd...& typical....the missions are like a joke....sure its entertaining but i like castle more because of the way they solve the crime. there are some really good cases in the series that will keep you on the edge, but only if you are a thriller fan. 

to be honest, the series is getting better with each season. the first season was pretty mediocre compared to the now running third season, which is really good.
its totally my personal opinion, so you may not like it more than chuck.



ratedrsuperstar said:


> phail shows (except mad men and maybe sopranos)
> what else can we expect from american/desi shows. like the typical desi hipsters, you all happily forget there are a few hundred other countries on this planet too.
> 
> as far as discussing tv shows goes. i think the world's had enough of dexter and tbbt. both shows are only milking the old fans. kbc is a joke



please let us know what you watch?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

And why are you guys comparing Castle and Chuck! Both are of different genres. And both are equally funny in their respective ways. I don't know how Castle S3 is, but Chuck s4(I've watched until e4) is doing very well. And I'll conclude telling that Yvonne strahovski is lot more hotter than Stana Katic. 

@ sunny, Fringe is nowhere near to House. House is miles a head.

@rhitwick, Try sherlock It is a British 90min tv show. Unfortunately it is of only 3 episodes. S2 is coming sometime next year.

Every one.. watch sherlock. It is a master piece. Technically most stunning tv show I've ever seen. Cinematography and Writing are just phenomenal. The Show sets Sherlock Holmes in contemporary London. Must watch for any person who watches any kind of tv show.
 Sherlock (TV Series IMDb)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have all the episodes of Sherlock. Just need to find the time to watch them.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

There are only 3 episodes for heaven's sake. And you are telling that from... jee.. i don't know, like from a month or something. Just watch it.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

My colleague was cursing an idiot who lost some 96 lacs by being greedy. What a deuche. He was told by his parents and also an expert not to continue if he was not sure of the answer and.......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Pure Pwnage. A show based on a pro gamer's life. Fun stuff. Just 19 episodes and free to download from the official website. 

Pure Pwnage Home (Outside Canada) | Pure Pwnage

YouTube - boom headshot Watch this video, you'll laugh your guts out.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

It was mediocre. Only few episodes were good. That CS guy episode was amazing though


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ratedrsuperstar said:


> kbc is a joke



Except the blackadder series


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Current List : 

Supernatural
Smallville
Chuck
TBBT
Two and half Men (about to end)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



himadri_sm said:


> please let us know what you watch?



well i don't watch tv shows. i dig music and films. but i do like mad men and tosh.0


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Mad Men is the best tv show in current day TV.

Back to Back Emmy&Golden globe nominations and wins for 3 consecutive years for the Best drama.


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ico said:


> I watch KBC.



did u watch that episode dated 9th nov 2010

if not please see that

YouTube - KBC 4 - Kaun Banega Crorepati 4 - Episode 18 - 9th Nov 2010 - HQ Rip - By - UMA!R - Part1 

wathc this episode and see other part as well


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



way2jatin said:


> did u watch that episode dated 9th nov 2010
> 
> if not please see that


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/133782-amitabh.html


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just watch the first episode of this new show 'The Walking Dead'. Totally amazing! Ethan_Hunt recommended me this show, so thanks to him for that. There are just two episodes and I think everyone should try it out for once.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just watched e8 of The big bang theory. It was very good. Laughs of giggles and laughs.



Spoiler



after this episode, i can see penny and Leonard's relation going some where


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Fringe. Season 1.
Two episodes past.
First episode concept is known to me. I guess Tom Hanks (or whom) had done a movie on this. 
Second episode, I've read few books on the same concept. Wild Wild West also had shown something like this.
I'm trying to like this show, I think I may start liking it. 
Oh, yes.....the female lead in this series always seemed to be ready for crying. She has such a face...is it only me?

House Season 7 Episode 6.
Good but not great. Who cares. If Hugh Laurie is on screen who cares a script. Feeling sorry as this might be the final season.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ Olivia Wilde is returning to the show. Don't know when. May be in the later half.It will be great to see her. No hot faces in house from Second episode 

That new recruit seems good. Funny to see Cat-Mouse game between her and House. Can't wait for next episode tomorrow


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ico said:


> I watch KBC.



+1..............


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

currently on th go

->HIMYM
->heroes
->its always sunny in Philadelphia
->southpark( anytime..... )


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Ditch heroes.It isn't worth it after first couple of seasons.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

This episode of House(s7e7) is the best episode in this season so far.

And, How I met your mother... Well, it was just OK.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vamsi_krishna said:


> This episode of House(s7e7) is the best episode in this season so far.



Indeed! Just watched today. But, if u remember, in season one, Foreman also got stuck with such a scenario. For a disease spread by pigeons....I could not but stop finishing it. It was 3AM, all ready to go to bed, thought abt checking the first few minutes of that episode, and then I got up from the seat @5AM...that was mind boggling.

There will be no other show like House, even after so many episodes, he still amuses me, I find the character very spontaneous.


Fringe Season 1, episode 5-7.
Now it has started to excite me, seriously, till 4th episode I was not satisfied with things...But, now it seems starting with good things. Still I would say, these give me artificial feel...where House is....well House


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i have a few tv shows taking up GB's
tell me what's worth my time... and what i should get rid of

Hustle
Numb3rs
House
Gossip Girl  (only season 1)


----------



## Piyush (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

this is for those who loved the game S.T.A.L.K.E.R

YouTube - S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - TV Series Trailer - English


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Fringe Season1.
Interesting, but whoever is a sci-fi fan and have loved every insane ideologies told in any book/movie would know what they are going to see today.
Few episodes are simply lame, without proper explanation. 

Still tries to give something new to the audience. 

Will start Season2 soon. How's it?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Season 2 is boring.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Dang... I am not networked now. So, No tv shows until next month. 

any one watched house s7e8?



rhitwick said:


> Finished Fringe Season1.
> Interesting, but whoever is a sci-fi fan and have loved every insane ideologies told in any book/movie would know what they are going to see today.
> Few episodes are simply lame, without proper explanation.
> 
> ...



S1 was just OK for me. And S2 was a notch below S1.

Do YOUR calculations now.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Fringe Season 2, EP11. Charlie is back!!! WTF? Wasn't he dead few episodes back. Now  he's just back and no explanations given???? Wat does that mean?

Season2 watched till ep12. 

Watched House Season7, episode 8. Another "House vs. God"...check out.

And, exactly how good is Dexter? Its rated 9.4 in IMDB, where House is 9.2. How can something be better than House?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Fringe season2.

Things are getting stretched............hmmmm


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just watched HIMYM S06E10,E11. These two were good. Really good. Especially E11 was lot lot better than the previous episodes. It returns to the textbook way of HIMYM story telling which made it so popular. Lets hope that they will keep the spirit up.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Currently following these series :

House
How I Met Your Mother
The Big Bang Theory
Nikita [ awesome 1st Season]
Castle

Also have

Dexter
The Walking Dead


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just watched Dexter S5E07-E11. Even on Season 5, this show is as entertaining as this is it's first season. One of the best running TV show.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Dexter. Season1 ep6.

Wow!!!!!!!!
Where from did it came..........I'm in love with it...........

GR8!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ The best seasons and episodes are yet to come


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Started Dexter. Season1 ep6.
> 
> Wow!!!!!!!!
> Where from did it came..........I'm in love with it...........
> ...



Absolutely right....i've also started watching it..only watched the first two episodes & i am already blown away...does anyone feel that when dexter narrates, the style is similar to Max Payne? nothing else matches but the way dexter is narrating, reminds me of Max Payne.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yes, Michael C Hall is a terrific actor. You should notice the amount of difference  he shows in his voice when he is "talking to someone as Dexter", and when he is "talking to a person he is about to kill", and when he is narrating. Total 3 different voice modulations. As the show progresses, you'll be able to see how capable he is. And yes, I found it similar to the Max Payne narration.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Dexter Season 1 8/10*

Finished watching season1 last night. And I've something to say (with spoilers)



Spoiler



I love this show and totally hooked to it. Till the episode Deb falls for Rudy everything was OK. But making Rudy the killer is so so so so clichéd. It was so intelligent and engazing I was thinking about a 9 rater..But I've problems with the following.
1>Dexter is surviving only because he's cautious and observes everything. But only thing or person he did not observe was Rudy and he's the killer!!! Can't accept.
2>Deb falling for Rudy. Already told, clichéd.
3>In a scene Dexter hacks into Masuka's mail and edits a word document and just saves it. WTH!!! How do u change the original document that the sender has sent. It will be still in the inbox. Dexter can't delete and the solution shown for it is so false.
4>The Cuban boy describes Jesus!!! WTF? Kuch bhi?!!!
5>All of a sudden the investigation for Valerie Castillo's murderer is stopped. And obviously everyone stops searching for Valerie Castillo's husband (who they considered as the suspect)
6>Rudy gifts the hooker's ring to Deb. WTF??? Most used cliche.
7>AND the mother of all cliche. Rudy is brother of Dexter. WTF??? Why can't he be just a worthy competitor?



Apart from ^those I loved the show and gonna continue. Its different.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> *Dexter Season 1 8/10*
> 
> Finished watching season1 last night. And I've something to say (with spoilers)
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Masuak's mail can be considered as a goof. Not worth mentioning as a point which made you to rate less, and same is with the Jesus thing. Just minor hiccups.

And talking about Dexter ignoring Rudy, Your opinion is that, Rudy made believe easily. There is nothing wrong... with Dexter. Rudy is all the man. He is better killer than Dexter. Made Dexter to actually believe. Even at the place where Rudy abducts his sister, Rudy wanted Dexter to come and find him.

Deb falling for Rudy. I didn't liked it either. Not because there is some plot hole or paradox in characterization. Every thing is fine, Deb is in dire need of a person, Rudy wanted to flat Deb. But, still, I didn't liked it. But Deb's character improves a lot in coming episodes. At times, even intelligent than Dexter.

Castillo thing.. DUH! I don't even remember who he is. Its been almost a year 

Ring.. can't say much about it. May be Rudy was running a bit low on cash.

And the twist that he is brother, It tells that Dexter is absolutely normal kid. All that changed is that his mother's murder. I think, what writers wanted to convey is, That murder is what changed the Dexter and any one who is that position will be twisted the same way. Giving his brother Rudy who was with the Dexter at that time. And this further explains Harry's character.  And, this entire season is taken from a novel. We know how murder mystery novels deals with twists, right?


----------



## Aerohawk (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Nobody watches 30 rock? :/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Aerohawk said:


> Nobody watches 30 rock? :/



Me. Watched 3 seasons. Very good show.


----------



## Aerohawk (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vamsi_krishna said:


> Me. Watched 3 seasons. Very good show.



Damn FX keeps repeating the same season.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Aerohawk said:


> Damn FX keeps repeating the same season.



FX? It aires on NBC.

And I didn't understood the season repeating thing


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Inbetweeners. nice and funny


----------



## Aerohawk (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vamsi_krishna said:


> FX? It aires on NBC.
> 
> And I didn't understood the season repeating thing



Wat, this is getting weird. Don't you have FX? The Walking Dead, Nurse Jackie, Its always Sunny in Philadelphia, Anarchy? At least on Tata Sky.

EDIT: I meant that they keep showing season 2 over and over again.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Dexter season 2 7.5/10*

Not satisfying. More family drama than Dexterity 

How is season 3?


----------



## rgsilent (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



bassam904 said:


> I Watch Seinfeld these days. Its the best Sitcom hands down. How I met your Mother is more of a drama now rather than being a sitcom. The Big Bang Theory and Two and a Half Men get better as each episode passes.




Seinfeld really is one of the best sitcoms of all time. My favourite tv show. 

Others I watch are 
Two and a half men 
how i met your mother
big bang theory

And random shows on star world.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed 'The Office' season 6. Will start with Dexter now.


----------



## Coool (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

<<<<=========== 

only watch HIMYM because of him


----------



## brokenheart (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abyss88 said:


> The Inbetweeners. nice and funny



Yeah Its Good....am watching season 3 

Well Nobody's Watch The Vampire Diaries....????
Its Gud..n "after all its a vampire era now days"  (Quote from movie Vampire Suck)....lolzzzz


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^
I watch 'The Vampire Diaries'. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Dexter season 2, is a bit dull when compared to other seasons. It will pick up in S3. And S4,S5 are a blast. S4 is the show's best season.

Talking about good stuff, Mad Man.. which is the best running show, according to me, once again dominated Golden Globe nominations this year. And my only hope is that.. It wins the Best TV show award this year as well. And hence, sweeping the award 4 times in a row. Way to go Mad men.

And, Michael C. Hall (dexter)(2nd nomination in a row), John Ham (mad men)(4th nomination in a row), Hugh Laurie(House)(6th nomination in a row),received their nominations. I really wish that John Ham gets the award.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ Dexter S5 was pretty average...the finale $ucked.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yes, finale was a bit dull. And story went on quite as expected.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Dexter Season 4. 9/10

Even better than season 1! Good acting by all...only complain is, the reporter could have not been his daughter.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched the first two episodes of this new superhero drama 'The Cape'. Good stuff.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started with Prison Break season 1. Watched first two episodes. In first episode the punchline is revealed. 

Now, what is left is the execution of it. 

Just don't disappoint me.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^
Awesome show but becomes a drag in the later seasons. Still worth a watch though.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Complete "Prison Break-Season1" today.

Good show but drags in between.

And, yes it was a TV show and not a movie, that means I'm bound to watch all the back-stories for each character, even if I'm not at all interested in him/her.

This was a big problem with Fringe, and after season2 I stopped watching it, "Dexter" too suffers by it, but its only 12 episodes so can be tolerated.....when u watch a 22 episode series sometimes its boring.

8.5/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

WOW! Dexter got robbed off Golden Globes. Well at least Jim Parsons got what he deserved for his role in The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Let alone Dexter. Even Mad Men got robbed by Boardwalk Empire.



SunnyChahal said:


> Watched the first two episodes of this new superhero drama 'The Cape'. Good stuff.



It is pure bull krap. I regret watching it in HD (particularly that CGI cape). If it goes on like this, I'm sure this will be canceled after 2 seasons.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Byomkesh Bakshi...


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

DAMN!!It's been an year since the last season of Heroes...and nbc says they are not sure whether to continue it or not...I agree the show went haywire after the awesome Season 1...but the concept was very good and I was looking forward to it...NBC will declare in mid 2011 whether they will continue or not...

Currently addicted to 
HIMYM(It's cool but they are stretching it too far...Barney is Awesome)
Two and a half men
Whose Line is it anyway(arguably the best show on Television)
F.R.I.E.N.D.S(never gets boring)


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

"House" Two Stories (TV episode 2011) - IMDb 

After a dull start of season 7, this is the only episode which seems like a typical House episode. Intelligent and witty and at the same-time sentimental


----------



## maxtor (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I see a lot of Mad Men, 30 Rock, Dexter - all great shows no doubt! But the best "TV Show" that I like is Top Gear on BBC Entertainment. If you get one of the HD downloads they're awesome especially the one on the North Pole, the one on East Coast is great and the X'Mas special in Iraq and Middle East is a treat...


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I LYK How i met your mother!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Malgudi Days


----------



## abhidev (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished watching all the 10 seasons of Friends for the 3rd time....

Now m glued to 'lie to me'.........awesome....downloaded 2nd season and had asked my frnd to download the 3rd one....


----------



## Goten (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watch spartacus....Its a good family show.

Peace~~~!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ Atleast include a sarcasm sign. Else, users will think that you are indeed giving a genuine answer.


----------



## Goten (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Atleast include a sarcasm sign. Else, users will think that you are indeed giving a genuine answer.



Oh you did it with ur arrows....Thanks.

Peace~~~!


----------



## abhidev (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed "Lie to me season 1"....just now....awesome series....all about how u can detect lies....cool!!!!!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Next TV show,

Supernatural or Bones?

or lie to me?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Has anyone watched "The Big Bang Theory"???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Next TV show,
> 
> Supernatural or Bones?
> 
> or lie to me?



Definitely supernatural.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> Has anyone watched "The Big Bang Theory"???



Who hasn't?  Sheldon is brilliant!!


----------



## abhidev (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Rahim said:


> Who hasn't?  Sheldon is brilliant!!



I havent......actually just watch first episode...liked it...so just wanted to know whether its worth watching the entire season or it gets boring later...??


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> Has anyone watched "The Big Bang Theory"???



Me around 5 minutes at a friends PC. THey where gazing at some telescope and talking about refection,


Was funny.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching *Lie to me*  season 1.

Started well, but now it really bores me and I'm not yet convinced by the concept. Sometimes the way they get some cases, it reminds me of "CID" TV series. In CID whatever happens people do not report to police direct call CID.

And, only two episodes left of this season, and its damn similar to House, and u know there can be only one "House".


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ same opinion. Watched season 1. Concept is not really convincing. I don't know whether to give s2 a Go or shift+del.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

watching supernatural
currently at season 4
its getting better and better


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Supernatural S4 and 5 are the awesomeness at zenith points. S6 is kind of lame. It picks up later, though.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ same opinion. Watched season 1. Concept is not really convincing. I don't know whether to give s2 a Go or shift+del.



Well, I obviously not starting with season2.

Started "Bones". First episode ends now. Not at all impressed. It has 22 episodes. 

What am I expecting?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



			
				 rhitwick said:
			
		

> Sometimes the way they get
> some cases, it reminds me of "CID" TV
> series. In CID whatever happens
> people do not report to police direct call CID.


 Hello, ACP Pradyuman here!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

House MD ep18 season7 6/10

Very average story and not much House in it. BUT, the spoiler is that,



Spoiler



13 is back!!!


So, +2 for that.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

hey guys pls recommend some sci-fi series

I liked 

Kyle xy
Heroes
Dexter..

well that is all I have watched till now...am downloading Community First season... and then will start modern family..is that worth it...


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^Dude.....get House MD as soon as possible!!! If you have not seen "House" u've seen nothing.


House Season7 Episode19 8/10

Liked this one.

b/w got extras for all seasons (1-6); interviews, bloopers, set tour etc. Can't have enough of House ever...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@rhitwick
is house that good?
whats the plot and its genre?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Piyush said:


> @rhitwick
> is house that good?
> whats the plot and its genre?



Now, this is one topic I never (never ever) get tired of talking. Praising House... 

Yes, its that good (I'm too much influenced by him, u can say)

From wiki,



> House (also known as House, M.D.) is an American television medical drama that debuted on the Fox network on November 16, 2004. The show's central character is Dr. Gregory House (Hugh Laurie), an unconventional and misanthropic medical genius who heads a team of diagnosticians at the fictional Princeton‑Plainsboro Teaching Hospital (PPTH) in New Jersey





> House is critically acclaimed and has high viewer ratings. It was among the top-ten rated shows in the United States from its second through its fourth season; in the 2008–09 season, it fell to nineteenth overall. Distributed to 66 countries, House was the most watched television program in the world in 2008. The show has received several awards, including 9 People's Choice Awards, a Peabody Award, two Golden Globe Awards, and four Primetime Emmy Awards. House's seventh season premiered on September 20, 2010



Get to know an unforgettable character and an awesome piece of acting. Very soon you will be searching internet for interviews of Hugh Laurie (he plays House) like me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Time Warp
Top Gear
C.I.D
Fifth Gear


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

just watched Hippies .... i'd say quite a nice comedy


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started with "Supernatural". Watched till 6th episode of 1st season. I like horror genre but this, somehow fails to impress me. Kind of similar to "Prison Break", only action less brain food. And obviously loopholes!

Why can't there be another intellegent show like "House"??? Am I asking too much?

b/w got 7 seasons of "Sherlock Holmes", if Supernatural bores me anymore, would start with Holmes.

Oh, had watched one episode of "Bones", I wonder how did the show endured till so many seasons? It sucks!!!a


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Here is my list, may be few show is missing.

	Heroes (Completed long time ago, The whole series is ended)
	Spartacus: Gods of the Arena (Waiting for next season)
	Warehouse 13 (Waiting for next season)
	Merlin (Waiting for next season)
	Spartacus Blood Sand True Blood (Waiting for next Season)
	Stargate Universe (On queue)
	Firefly (Completed Thanks to Sam9s, The whole series is ended )
	FlashForward (Watching)
	Criminal Minds (Going to start season 6 soon)
	Hawaii Five-0 (Watching)
	Supernatural (Watching)
	Breakout Kings (Watching)
	Fringe (Watching)
	Doctor Who (Watching)
	Prison Break (What story man, awesome, The whole series is ended)
	24 (Completed, The whole is ended)
	Sanctuary (Watching)
	Kyle XY (Completed, The whole series is ended)
	The Vampire Diaries (Watching, great show )
	Smallville (Watching, Series is going to end)
	V (Waiting for next season)
	Being Human (Waiting for next season, Show is fine)
	Human Target (Waiting for next season)
	True Blood (Waiting for next season)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ You seem pretty much into TV shows.Consider watching The Wire, Sopranos, Mad Men, Dead Wood, Breaking Bad, Seinfeld, Six Feet Under, The walking dead, House M.D. These shows are best of the best


----------



## sam9s (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Ok my first post in this thread, and hoping to continue here as well as I have in the must watch movies thread ........ expecting some good recomendations from my fellow members here. To begin with this is my completed TV series list
*
HEROES
24
Nmbers
CSI
Fringe
Super natural
True Blood
Prison Break
LOST
Stargate-SG1
The walking dead (Waiting for next season)
V (Waiting for next season)
Firefly
Sliders
Band Of Brothers*

Currently Watching *Flash Forward* and next in the queue are

*Criminal Minds and CARLOS*....

Out of all my top 3 TV series up till now are 

*1. FireFly
2. HEREOS (Season 1 only)
3. V*



rhitwick said:


> Started with "Supernatural". Watched till 6th episode of 1st season. I like horror genre but this, somehow fails to impress me. Kind of similar to "Prison Break", only action less brain food. And obviously loopholes!
> 
> Why can't there be another intellegent show like "House"??? Am I asking too much?



Try *Flashforward* I have just started and seen only the first episode ..... I hope this turns out to be a decently intelligent shows as the concept is pretty cool.....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ You seem pretty much into TV shows.Consider watching The Wire, Sopranos, Mad Men, Dead Wood, Breaking Bad, Seinfeld, Six Feet Under, The walking dead, House M.D. These shows are best of the best



Little bit but yes, In every week new episode is waiting for you.Thanks for your list and one more important thing your avatar is hmm sweet.The Wire added 26 GB.

@Sam9s  Really Flash Forward story line is impressive but unfortunately only one season.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Yep on EP04 now and I must say, script is pretty intriguing. I was glued to the TV all of the 4 episodes ........ I am ok with just SE01, I usually have seen TV series having more then 2 seasons have lost their charm and intellect, so I guess for me it should be quality more than the quantity ... .


----------



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So you all watch more than one episodes in one go!
I don't think, that's a great idea, to enjoy a show, that is meant to be seen as a serial!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^I've watched 7 episodes of Prison Break in one day!!! 

And, I know there are people who tops me


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ Me.. me. Supernatural It was. Nearly 14 eps in a single day. I think It was in last may. S2 of Supernatural


----------



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Personally, I would never watch a marathon of shows which I know is going to be good! Since the suspense of the stories dies in this process!


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> And, I know there are people who tops me



count me in too. watched TBBT s01 17eps + s02 1-10 eps

it was sunday and had nothing better to do. good entertainment value also increased my vocab a little bit, if you what i mean 

but the eps are short only 30 mins

shows i watch 

CSI
CSI NY
CSI Miami
TBBT
Supernatural
Vampire Diaries
Chuck
Time Warp
Mythbusters
Criminal Minds


----------



## Anorion (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

guys. hey guys. you should check out happy home on dd. hilarious stuff. not evan trolling.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vineet369 said:


> So you all watch more than one episodes in one go!
> I don't think, that's a great idea, to enjoy a show, that is meant to be seen as a serial!



My max was 5 and that was of heroes, but usually its always 2,3 episodes never less than that.....and why to restricts...there are loads and loads of good tv shows to cover up ......


----------



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> My max was 5 and that was of heroes, but usually its always 2,3 episodes never less than that.....and why to restricts...there are loads and loads of good tv shows to cover up ......



In a way you are true, when you say, there are a lot of shows to cover up. But still, I prefer to watch just one (or max 2) episodes of a certain series on a single night.

Man! But 5 episodes of The most fav shows of all time for me: HEROES!
I had watched Heroes on TV. I can't say that the experience would have been the same, if I had marathon-watched it.

I still shiver when I recall those Tuesday evenings on which it used to broadcast on Star World. Each break used to stop my breath for a few minutes, and each episode used to drop my Jaws in amazement, that I used to give blank stares to the television, even it had been turned off for minutes afterwards.

The suspense it created used to kept me excited for a whole week, until the next episode solved the previous mysteries and put forth new ones.

Obviously, I can't replicate that for the shows I don't watch on Television. And also since I don't have that much time to spare anymore. And that's why it saddens me a little.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Hi, My maximum was 1 season 7 episode of Prison Break that day I got excited and my body produced lot of adrenaline I think.Yet it was not a first time with me, I don't remember the numbers but same thing happen with Heroes and Fringe.However recently I finished one season of Criminal Minds in one go. It depends upon how fascinating story is and obviously you.


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

completed 1st season of 24 today
it was really a good one 8.5 from me



Spoiler



but teri bauer shouldn't be scripted to die...


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Criminal Minds is just awesome . First 4 season were just out of the world . Season 5 was a ok . 6 has been good !

Has anyone seen Rome / Band of Brothers ?

Brilliantly made .


----------



## Vyom (May 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Not seen myself, but have heard about Band of Brothers being an Awesome series. I know a friend, who was praising it like Hell!


----------



## sam9s (May 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yep Band of Brothers ..... completed .... thanks for making me remember it. I had completely forgotten it ...



xtremevicky709 said:


> Criminal Minds is just awesome . First 4 season were just out of the world . Season 5 was a ok . 6 has been good !
> 
> Has anyone seen Rome / Band of Brothers ?
> 
> Brilliantly made .



Next in the Q for me is Criminal minds after I complete Flash Forward ..... currently on EP08... ... Show is rocking all guns ...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vineet369 said:


> Not seen myself, but have heard about Band of Brothers being an Awesome series. I know a friend, who was praising it like Hell!



after you've watched band of brothers, watch "the Pacific"...you'll be blown away.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



xtremevicky709 said:


> Criminal Minds is just awesome . First 4 season were just out of the world . Season 5 was a ok . 6 has been good !
> 
> Has anyone seen Rome / Band of Brothers ?
> 
> Brilliantly made .



I have completed Rome. Fantastic show it was. Its a shame that It got canceled. The show had Drama, suspense..high production values.. good score, and ofcourse insane amount of nudity. Typical HBO


----------



## Vyom (May 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



himadri_sm said:


> after you've watched band of brothers, watch "the Pacific"...you'll be blown away.



Are they related? Or Sequel to the Series 



vamsi_krishna said:


> I have completed Rome. Fantastic show it was. Its a shame that It got canceled. The show had Drama, suspense..high production values.. good score, and ofcourse insane amount of nudity. Typical HBO



Wow... 9.2 on IMDB!!! 
But dont think "Drama" is my forte. Although I may want to give it a try, because of the nu... I mean, "typical HBO" thing you talked about.


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Mentalist.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 5, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Pacific is half as good as Band of brothers . Band of brothers was in 2001 so they have limited visual effects . The Pacific was in 2010 so it looks better but that Snow episode were they get stuck in the jungle is just Out of the world . \m/

Rome had everything and it was just brilliant . Too bad it stopped. 

Entourage is nice if you want a light hearted show.

Criminal Minds is just awesomely made. Every episode is brilliant . 

The mentalist is good and decent fun. 

The Big bang theory is great . Sheldon Cooper FTW .

Numbers was nice . I liked it .

Scrubs was okay .

24 is pure adrenaline .

CSI is okay . Dont watch it after criminal minds . 

White Collar is decent . Nice time pass.

I hate Friends and HIMYM . 

Castle is nice . Good acting . 

PS : I will update more if i remember more


----------



## abhidev (May 5, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Watching *Lie to me*  season 1.
> 
> Started well, but now it really bores me and I'm not yet convinced by the concept. Sometimes the way they get some cases, it reminds me of "CID" TV series. In CID whatever happens people do not report to police direct call CID.
> 
> And, only two episodes left of this season, and its damn similar to House, and u know there can be only one "House".



I liked the concept though..........but then it kind of becomes repetitve and boring later.......i hv watched season 1 completely, season 2 half....not promisin enough to complete it....also season 3 is on wait...


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

House MD season7 ep20 7/10

I liked this episode.

On other side, started watching "The Adventures of sherlock Holmes". Saw till Season1 ep5.
This show has some awesome acting. Each and everyone is separately brilliant.

And, continuing with Supernatural season1. Want to finish season1. The "dad" is so confused...


----------



## v_joy (May 5, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Please suggest me some good TV Series with continuous story arc like that of 24, prison break, vampire diaries etc...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed Flash Forward.This show deserve second season.

v_joy@Fringe ,true blood,Spartacus: Blood and Sand,Warehouse 13 finish this first


----------



## sam9s (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ WoW I am on EP13 ...... and I am already hoping to have a second season ...


----------



## Vyom (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched first episode of Firefly...
Has a nostalgic feel and music.. but looks like it will be an adventure for sure. Only the ones who have already watched Firefly, knows what's next to come.

Since it's just 14 episodes, I will watch each one, with the gaps of few days, since I don't want to finish good stuff fast


----------



## v_joy (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@NIGHTMARE:
I've already finished
True Blood, Spartacus blood and Sand, Spartacus Gods of Arena
I didn't like warehouse 13, Fringe.

Actually I'm looking for a replacement of 24, prison break, Lost, Pacific. Finished all.


----------



## Vyom (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Forget it! IMO you can't get a replacement for Prison Break... like ever ...


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vineet369 said:


> ^^ Forget it! IMO you can't get a replacement for Prison Break... like ever ...



So , Prison Break is the best TV show in your opinion ?


----------



## rhitwick (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I've seen a movie on each concept that Supernatural show on various episodes. May be that is why its failing to impress me, oh, another reason acting!!!

But, I would admit, it works sometimes. Got its share of spooky moments.
I would say, after episode 10 it gets better or at least I liked 10 and 11. 

Watching 12 and well, so-so till now.


//My theory for mega soaps. A new character has to be introduced in each episode, from whoma new thread of story would have to be unfold  anyone wants to disagree with me? )


----------



## Vyom (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@xtremevicky709: 
No, Prison Break is One of the Best TV Show.

But, a replacement of Prison Break isn't easy to be find. And by replacement I mean, shows based on the theme like Jail-Breaking.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vineet369 said:


> @xtremevicky709:
> No, Prison Break is One of the Best TV Show.
> 
> But, a replacement of Prison Break isn't easy to be find. And by replacement I mean, shows based on the theme like Jail-Breaking.



Very true. I think there is no TV serial which comes close to this concept and is half good as Prison break. 

I am a little critic of the show but I think it is the best in that theme.


----------



## v_joy (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

okay.. After a lot of googling I've shortlisted 2 TV series: Alias and Shield

Anyone here who has seen these serials?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

No idea . I havent even heared of these two .


----------



## ico (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

are there any good TV shows on DD National??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> ^ WoW I am on EP13 ...... and I am already hoping to have a second season ...


ABC cancel this TV show, So no more next season.



v_joy said:


> @NIGHTMARE:
> I've already finished
> True Blood, Spartacus blood and Sand, Spartacus Gods of Arena
> I didn't like warehouse 13, Fringe.
> ...


I don't think its easy to find a replacement, however you can look into same category.  



vineet369 said:


> ^^ Forget it! IMO you can't get a replacement for Prison Break... like ever ...



+1


----------



## Vyom (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ico said:


> are there any good TV shows on DD National??



Can't tell. (And I would Really appreciate if anyone can tell )
But I think, days of good shows on DD, got over a long time ago, with the advent of Cable TV.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just watched Chuck season 4 episode 22. Quite good but not what I expected.


----------



## sam9s (May 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



xtremevicky709 said:


> Very true. I think there is no TV serial which comes close to this concept and is half good as Prison break.
> 
> I am a little critic of the show but I think it is the best in that theme.



for me Prision Break would be in top 5 but not the best .... for what ever reason I was absolutely impressed with *FireFly*. the next best for me would be *HEROES (only season 1) and V* ...... I was absolutely glued to the TV for these series .....


----------



## v_joy (May 7, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I liked 24 the most, followed by prison break.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 7, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyways, The Wire, MadMen beats the hell out of any TV shows


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 7, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I downloaded The Wire  season 1 to 5 but unfortunately  I am currently watching.


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

smallville anyone?


----------



## v_joy (May 7, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ I've watched all the episodes, and I love it. If u are really into Superman and other DC comics characters, then go for it. 
The finale is on 13th may. Last season's last episode. :'(


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yes the series is going to the end.


----------



## sam9s (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vineet369 said:


> Watched first episode of Firefly...
> Has a nostalgic feel and music.. but looks like it will be an adventure for sure. Only the ones who have already watched Firefly, knows what's next to come.
> 
> Since it's just 14 episodes, I will watch each one, with the gaps of few days, since I don't want to finish good stuff fast



I can not stop myself to comment when I see Firefly ...... its just awsome ... the best witty humor, mesmerizing chemistry between characters, great effects, engrossing episode scripts and perfect performances ..... I just loved the show ..... 

BTW just last three episodes left for flashforward, I hope it does have a convincing end .... will start Criminal Minds next.....

Also found another worthy recent TV series called  *The Killing* looks pretty decent, got the first 6 eps, eager to start with it but I guess I will first stick with criminal minds ....


----------



## v_joy (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Found (and finished) a new sitcom: 2Guys A Girl And a Pizza Place.
Awesome characters, awesome comedy. Ryan Reynolds is great!


----------



## sygeek (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Don't really bother watching shows in the internet. Start World's shows FTW! Love 'Dexter' and Community's totally AWESOME! Can't wait for "How I met your Mother" season 6.
BTW, you guys buy those shows online or are they free online series.


----------



## sam9s (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ yea StarWorld FTW and ads and crappy print .. FOS  (not to forget waiting plus unconventional timings)........ lol ... No thanks watching HD prints off internet is far better experience ..... 



> you guys buy those shows online or are they free online series.



Where have you been dude! .... how do you expect people watch Hollywood movies .... friend  ..... ????


----------



## sygeek (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^I got AsliHD, ads don't bother me. 
Illegal ways probably, but didn't expect loads of TDF users to do that (including a mod) when they are themselves against piracy.


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^No comments!!! 

We are not saying anything. U can assume as u wish.


----------



## sygeek (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^Sheesh never expected that from TDF users...Practice what you teach


----------



## ico (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

no one answered me. Any good shows on DD National?


----------



## sygeek (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I watched a show on DD National about a detective and his assistant solving cases, it was nice. Don't remember the name of the show though.


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ico said:


> no one answered me. Any good shows on DD National?



R u talking about recent shows?


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ico said:


> no one answered me. Any good shows on DD National?


if you are really serious...then

-->earth matters (as the name suggests)
-->evening live show(random news and discussions with celebs and other personalities)
-->seedhi/meri baat  (group discussions on various topics with some famous personalities)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SyGeek said:


> ^Sheesh never expected that from TDF users...Practice what you teach



[OT]Here we only teach not to discuss. And, no one here gives a darn about how one got a TV show. So, don't ask questions if you already know the answer. Just don't fall into the same pattern and move in circles. [/OT]
And FYI, shows like Dexter are best watched when uncesored. Which is near impossible to watch in StarWorld with Indian Censor board restrictions.


BTW, how is smallville now? I stopped watching it soon after s10 started (first 3 episodes). It was boooring. How is it now?



ico said:


> no one answered me. Any good shows on DD National?



I use to watch shakti Man. It was good.


----------



## Vyom (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vamsi_krishna said:


> I use to watch shakti Man. It was good.



Its Shakti-*maan *actually. And yeah, I too was a BIG fan of the show. Still have shaktimaan stickers and copy labels in my archives!

But the show for which I really am grateful towards DD, is *Captain Vyom*!
Spectacular DD show ever, even by today's standard. Milind Soman, as my fav TV show actor, is the courtesy, only of this show.


----------



## sygeek (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vamsi_krishna said:


> And FYI, shows like Dexter are best watched when uncesored. Which is near impossible to watch in StarWorld with Indian Censor board restrictions.


IK, Too bad for Debra...


----------



## sam9s (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SyGeek said:


> ^^I got AsliHD, ads don't bother me.
> Illegal ways probably, but didn't expect loads of TDF users to do that (including a mod) when they are themselves against piracy.



well I got HD too, but the shows, are no way near to what we have online ..... I have seen quite a few series up till now, and except CSI and numbers none get in to my watched list......well may be the big bang theory and Whose line is it anyway ....

About not expecting loads of TDF users to do "that", then friend you living in a dream world ..... wanna bet on the % of TDF users watching stuff off the net .... you will be surprised you know ......

Personally for me, price isnt the factor as much as is the availability........



vamsi_krishna said:


> [OT]Here we only teach not to discuss. And, no one here gives a darn about how one got a TV show. So, don't ask questions if you already know the answer. Just don't fall into the same pattern and move in circles. [/OT]
> And FYI, shows like Dexter are best watched when uncesored. Which is near impossible to watch in StarWorld with Indian Censor board restrictions.



I second the opinion here ....


----------



## sygeek (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^You really got AsliHD because I think the print is actually GREAT and it is Full 1080i (India is yet to get 1080p). 
No problemo voice is censored, lips are not.


----------



## sam9s (May 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Asli HD ... well I am not sure what exactly is that, but I got TataSky HD with Star Plus, World, Movies and Gold HD along with the obvious discovery and Natgeo ... and the quality *IS*actually absolutely amazing ..... true 1080i HD with full 5.1 DD Audio,,,


----------



## sygeek (May 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> ^^ Asli HD ... well I am not sure what exactly is that, but I got TataSky HD with Star Plus, World, Movies and Gold HD along with the obvious discovery and Natgeo ... and the quality *IS*actually absolutely amazing ..... true 1080i HD with full 5.1 DD Audio,,,


Star calls it's HD channels "AsliHD" available in Tata sky.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SyGeek said:


> ^You really got AsliHD because I think the print is actually GREAT and it is Full 1080i (India is yet to get 1080p).
> No problemo voice is censored, lips are not.



I'm not talking about the language. 


@all, how is smallville now? when compared to the season beginning?


----------



## ico (May 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> R u talking about recent shows?


yes i m talking about recent shows.


Piyush said:


> if you are really serious...then
> 
> -->earth matters (as the name suggests)
> -->evening live show(random news and discussions with celebs and other personalities)
> -->seedhi/meri baat  (group discussions on various topics with some famous personalities)


thx.



vineet369 said:


> Its Shakti-*maan *actually. And yeah, I too was a BIG fan of the show. Still have shaktimaan stickers and copy labels in my archives!
> 
> But the show for which I really am grateful towards DD, is *Captain Vyom*!
> Spectacular DD show ever, even by today's standard. Milind Soman, as my fav TV show actor, is the courtesy, only of this show.


yes i used to watch both of them when i was 6.


----------



## Vyom (May 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ At 6! I bet you can't recall any thing from the shows, anyways!


----------



## sygeek (May 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vamsi_krishna said:


> I'm not talking about the language.


Neither am I. I meant I can kinda lip read .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ Never mind.. you are not getting my point.


----------



## sam9s (May 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Ok completed *Flashforward* .... and let me tell you, the show begs a second season literally ...... not that there were too many loose ends at the end of the show, but the way it was concluded, its imperitive to have a second season. When I saw when was the last episode aired I was surprised to see the date may 2010. One year and no sign of second season, with skiptical hopes I googled and found out what I feared, show got cancelled dure to low ratings ....WTH!!! ... why always the best shows gets canceled .......where ever I have read online they have raved about the show, there has been praises all over for this show on any review site or fourm and the show get cancelled due to low ratings!!!??? you got to be kidding me....... Same happeded with FireFly ..... amazing show, but got cancelled due to low ratings ....no second season, but thank God the creaters respected the viewers and atleast made a movie to conclude the show respectfully and properly. With FF, its neither ...... dam man I dont understand how the TV production work there in US ..... absolute crap .... all good shows gets an abrupt cancellation ..... I was longing for a second season for Firefly and now with FF. *V* was the only show in my top 3 that went with a worthy second season. HEREOS went crap after 1st. Anyway enjoyed FF to the fullest, and sincerely hoping that they release the rest episodes atleast on DVD as there is lot of potential in the show script.

Would be starting with Criminal Minds now .....



SyGeek said:


> Neither am I. I meant I can kinda lip read .



Well in that sense you might as well imagin the scenes that gets censored .. along with lip reading .... lolzz ....strange way to enjoy TV shows if you ask me ....but if works for you ..... good for you ...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

hey sam9s I mention this earlier ABC cancelled  FF. You skipping my post hmm I am angry now.According to the ABC: "This troubled sci-fi series survived the bubble last year, but should be jettisoned into space this season." Let see. Right now I am perusing  Stargate Universe and its also get cancelled.SGU is a captivating story and its well acted. It captures what I believe are realistic reactions and emotions to some very unreal but believable situation.


----------



## sam9s (May 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Hey nightmare no man I am not skipping your posts, this one somehow got missed ....apologies ... .... 
Stargate Universe ... mmm how is it .. I have seen the 1st season of *Stargate SG-1* which is the original stargate .......... Universe also looks pretty decent as per the reviews .... but I dont see it canceled, IMDB shows the airing of the next episode of season 2 ..??? which is today May 9th ...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 10, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SyGeek said:


> IK, Too bad for Debra...



lol. I've seen all teh seasons and season 2 has those things like in every episode, not Debra but b/w Dex and Lila.

But the best show I've ever seen nonetheless. Even better than Prison Break. Season 4 has some surprises waiting for you... a BIG surprise.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 10, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Cool thread , dont know how come i missed it !
BTW these are the shows i am currently watching

*img848.imageshack.us/img848/4235/capture1vh.th.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 10, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Am I the only one here to watch the big bad 5? (The Wire, Sopranos, Six Feet Under, Mad Men, Dead wood)

Talking about which... Boardwalk Empire anyone?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 10, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@vamsi_krishna I downloaded The Wire all seasons on your recommendation  but still i m occupied with stargate universe.



sam9s said:


> ^^ Hey nightmare no man I am not skipping your posts, this one somehow got missed ....apologies ... ....
> Stargate Universe ... mmm how is it .. I have seen the 1st season of *Stargate SG-1* which is the original stargate .......... Universe also looks pretty decent as per the reviews .... but I dont see it canceled, IMDB shows the airing of the next episode of season 2 ..??? which is today May 9th ...



Again you hurt my sentiments intentionally ,  this is a last season,Syfy have no plan for next season.That's what I am trying say.

Source


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

House.....renewed for season 8!!!

There are TV shows who struggle to survive and then there is House!!!


----------



## v_joy (May 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^awesome!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i wanting something similar to seinfeld and the I.T crowd
any recommendations ...?


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Have you watched big bang theory !!


----------



## clmlbx (May 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

completed watching house season 4 started season 5 really enjoying it  thanx rhitwick for suggesting... after "House" what should I start pls suggest


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have tried watching House.. looked to me some kind of hospital drama show.. I wonder what interests geeks of TDF, in this show!

Btw, I am thinking to watch "The Office" now. Should I? What do members here think of this series, of which one of my non-TDF friend is a GEEK of!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Both House and Office (US version) are a must watch TV shows.


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Not sure about House, but watched the first episode of The Office, and it was hilarious!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rohan_mhtr said:


> ^^ Have you watched big bang theory !!



i have watched a few episodes... on star world.... i'll check it out.. any other recommendations?


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

how's Lost Room ?


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Lost Room?
Well its just a 3 episode, mini series, but looks like a thing to watch!
With 8.3 rating, and as a Sci-Fi lover, I am totally in for giving it a try!


----------



## xtremevicky (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Coupling anyone ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ Me. Very good sitcom .Really liked the way they narrate the story. And of course.. insanely hot Susan  . I think, every 'friends' fan should watch this.. its basically like friends.. except.. everybody sleeps with everybody.

Watched new House. Finally... the season is moving somewhere. Until now.. it was just a bunch of medical mysteries and kiddish relations.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Piyush said:


> how's Lost Room ?



i loved it.. i'd say it's a must watch



xtremevicky709 said:


> Coupling anyone ?



one of my favourites along with seinfeld


----------



## desiibond (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys, 

do you think that we need a list of must watch shows (past to present) in the first post of this thread? 

If yes, please do provide your recommendations. 

@ssk_the_great and @vamsi_krishna @ico : guys, can you keep the first post updated with any new tv series that is a treat to watch.


----------



## sygeek (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^That would be great for people like me who just rely on shows available on the TV channels (Star World).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys.. categorize abd  pour in all your suggestions for "must watch" shows. I will take care of clubbing.. and adding it to the first post.

Important: Categorize them according to the genre.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@vamsi
make a poll for each genre one by one here for couple of days here....will be easy i guess


----------



## sam9s (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vineet369 said:


> ^^ Lost Room?
> Well its just a 3 episode, mini series, but looks like a thing to watch!
> With 8.3 rating, and as a Sci-Fi lover, I am totally in for giving it a try!




Same here ...... I am in for it ..... looks like worth a watch ......


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

AFAIK, A poll will beat the purpose here. We are not trying to pick top 3 or 5 here. A list. So, stating them will be a good move.


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I am ready for some polling's to find out the bestest of the best shows 

However it seems a daunting task, but would be Awesome to have the list at one place !

@Vamsi_krishna: Woudn't just stating the shows, would create a wiki like content, where we would have every other shows that anyone have EVER watched? The point here is to make a list of "Best" shows, not a "List of All shows!"


----------



## sam9s (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

BTW Hows is *AfterLife*..... anybody seen this TV series .... need a small review .....


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ I didnt knew you had a taste in Horror!


----------



## sam9s (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Not exactly horror, but yes , something in the lines off Supernatural Thriller, x-files is the best example ......


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vineet369 said:


> @Vamsi_krishna: Woudn't just stating the shows, would create a wiki like content, where we would have every other shows that anyone have EVER watched? The point here is to make a list of "Best" shows, not a "List of All shows!"



Well.. A pole has maximum of 10 options.. which is quite small when we are trying to state atleast 5-10 in each genre.  And LOL no. No one is trying to create a wiki here. There is one out there already. 5-10 shows for a genre is not big. There are lot lot more out there which are good. And, not to mention.. what if one's nomination is not in the list? and Just because I haven't watched that show or gone though wiki/imdb page of it... one really good show will be missing out. try to understand. Just drop in the names.. that you recommend to watch. It is easy and clean that way. Instead of conducting a tournament for couple of weeks.


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> BTW Hows is *AfterLife*..... anybody seen this TV series .... needs a small review .....



It maybe the case of judging the book by the cover... but watching the name and poster of Afterlife, I would never buy it! It's my gut telling me, this is going to be bad. And I trust my instincts.

@Vamsi: Yeah u'r right, a poll would be a Bad idea for creating the list.
But then, people would have to pen down just the best of the shows they have seen, and not something which they watched in an attempt to just cross it off the "to watch shows" list.

So come on guys, we have a list to create!
Mine entry would come shortly!


----------



## sam9s (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vineet369 said:


> It maybe the case of judging the book by the cover... but watching the name and poster of Afterlife, I would never buy it! It's my gut telling me, this is going to be bad. And I trust my instincts.



Cover does not state a thing .... but lets see what your instinct states ... I am gonna give a try to the 1st season ... its just 6 EPs kinda mini series so it should not be too much of a viewing ......


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Yeah sure. Even I would want you to give it a try. But then, we would want a honest review of the same, irrespective of our "instincts". Of which, I am totally sure, we would get one.


----------



## ico (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

any TV show where I can watch good Hindi songs?


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

"Good" hindi songs? I think, you have to be a little more specific for what you mean by "Good". (and I hope, good doesn't mean, _Tum to Thaire Pardesi_!)

Also, IMO, movies are greater source of hindi songs, than TV shows!


----------



## ico (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

but don't we have shows like Chitrahaar on TV now??


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Hmm.. I don't think so! The closest you can get is those countdown shows on Music channels. But they don't show good/nice songs, rather just the blockbuster, aka, popular/disco-dance/bakwaas songs.. Like Munni badnaam hui!


----------



## rhitwick (May 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@ICO, try Masti channel after 10.30PM and at noon.

All oldies they play.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Thanks for recommending Coupling , watched first season in 2 n half days !


----------



## mitraark (May 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

My favourites DRAMA

#1 House
#2 Dexter
#3 Prison Break [ S01 only ]
#4 Californication
#5 LOST
#6 Nip/Tuck [ WaRNING - EXPLICIT ]


----------



## desiibond (May 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Comedy:

1. Seinfeld
2. F.R.I.E.N.D.S
3. Community
4. 30 Rock
5. The Office
6. Family Guy
7. Arrested Development
8. It's always sunny in philadelphia
9. 2.5 men
10. The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

good idea... lets post favourites and then we'll maker a must watch list

comedy

seinfeld
coupling
HIMYM
big bang theory
2 and a half men
the I.T crowd
Arrested development
FRIENDS

drama

Prison Break
Mad Men
CSI: miami
dexter
LOST

I'll modify the list when i remember more


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

watched The Mentalist. bit like Sherlock. like it.


----------



## sam9s (May 14, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched two episodes of *Criminal Minds* .....well frankly I was not that impressed with it as I was hoping for .... I mean its good, the investigation and criminal physiology, but it wasn't able to retain my interest as much as I wanted to, for what ever reason, I dont know ..... maybe it gets interesting later, I dont know ...

Hey *@arpan* how is Sherlock, its in my watch list, interesting investigation?? good enough to hold the interest ... ???


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 14, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

ABC Cancels V

V should not have been cancelled. A final season was remarkable and great in my opinion.This was a bad decision ABC to cancel V.


----------



## sam9s (May 14, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

God Dam it Man!!! .....whats the Source BTW ..??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 14, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> God Dam it Man!!! .....whats the Source BTW ..??



ABC Cancels 'Brothers & Sisters,' 'V,' 'Off the Map,' 'No Ordinary Family' & More, Renews 'Happy Endings,' 'Body of Proof'


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 14, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Even FOX canceled Lie to Me and bunch of other TV shows(which I don't watch).


----------



## mitraark (May 14, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I'll modify the list when i remember more



That's the thing , i cannot recall all the shows whcih i have seen , for example i completely forgot to mention Its Always Sunny In Philadelphia , great show really funny  !


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Here's my list for Must Watch Sci-Fi shows (which I have seen)

*Sci-Fi*

HEROES
Lost
Eureka
Day Break
Firefly
Kyle XY
The Real Adventures of Jonny Quest
The Journey of Allen Strange

*Animated:*

Dexter's Laboratory
Powerpuff Girls
Doraemon 
The Fairly OddParents

And one which I Just had to include, *A Classic*:

Captain Vyom - The Sky Warrior

(not included, Star Wars, Star Trek etc.. since never watched)

*PS:*
I went to this page, and listed all the shows in sci-fi which I watched and loved!
List of science fiction television programs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sam9s (May 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vineet369 said:


> Here's my list for Must Watch Sci-Fi shows (which I have seen)
> 
> *Sci-Fi*
> 
> ...



How would you rate these from 1 to 8 ..... ???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Drama/Mystery/Crime:*

*The Wire (HBO)* Wiki|IMDB

*The Sopranos (HBO)* Wiki|IMDB

*Mad Men (AMC)* Wiki|IMDB

*Six Feet Under (HBO)* Wiki|IMDB

*House (FOX)* Wiki|IMDB

*Breaking Bad (AMC)* Wiki|IMDB

*Boardwalk Empire (HBO)* Wiki|IMDB

*Dexter (ShowTime)* Wiki|IMDB

*Rome (BBC/HBO)* Wiki|IMDB

*Sherlock (BBC)* Wiki|IMDB

*The Walking Dead(AMC)* Wiki|IMDB

NOTE: First 3 shows are very highly recommended.


*Comedy:*

1. The Office(US) (NBC)
2. Seinfeld (NBC)
3. Arrested Development (Fox)
4. The Big Bang Theory (CBS)
5. 30Rock (NBC)
6. Curb Your Enthusiasm (HBO)
7. Community (NBC)
8. Scrubs (NBC)
9. Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia (FX)
10. Everybody Loves Raymond (CBS)

Note: First 3 shows are highly recommended.


----------



## sygeek (May 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Nobody likes "How I Met your Mother" here?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ It was good. Once. Up to S3. After that, a Chore. The only reason I'm still following is Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## sygeek (May 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ Yeah, that guy's Legendary! I believe the only reason that show got famous was because of his funny character and his witty catchphrases.


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> How would you rate these from 1 to 8 ..... ???



Sorry. I didn't rated them. That was just the numbering, as in bullets! Corrected. 



SyGeek said:


> Nobody likes "How I Met your Mother" here?



Oh... I am a Huge Fan!! Finished watching Season 1 & 2 last year. But still havn't started with S3, of the fear of finishing the series soon!


----------



## sam9s (May 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vineet369 said:


> Sorry. I didn't rated them. That was just the numbering, as in bullets! Corrected.



lolzz, I was actually asking you to rate them from 1 to 8, just out off curiosity, which maybe can help me to decide which one to go for ... 

*Friends can i suggest something is it possible for you all to rate your list as well, when sharing ...... you know so that people reading have an idea which one seems to be better than the other ...... *

Here is my list as well ...... and the ordering is the way I rate them as well.

*1. FireFly
2. HEREOS (Only season 1)
3. V
4. FlashForward
5. PrisionBreak
6. The Walking Dead
7. FRINGE
8. Band off Brothers
9. 24
10. Supernatural
11. CSI (only season 1)
12. Numbers
13. LOST
14. Stargate SG-1
15 Sliders
16 True Blood*


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Oh I see 
Well, the thing is, I can't rate them! Those were only the *Best *shows I have watched. All of them are equally favorite. (exception is Heroes, which is at First).


----------



## nims11 (May 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i liked Heroes season 1,2,3. season 4 was boring


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

My list:-
*1. House*
*2. Dexter*
*3. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes*
*5. Heroes-Season 1*
*6. Fringe*
*8. Supernatural*


----------



## sam9s (May 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ In the same preference order ... ??


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^yes. 
u can interchange positions for 2 and 3, but I liked Dexter's concept and execution.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Right now I only watch  *Chuck* and its pretty good show although I only  watch  that because of that actress in that show Yvonne  Stravoski. You know she is pretty hot and she is Miranda in Mass Effect 2.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 16, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Most Disappointing Cancellations of 2010-2011.

1. Terriers
2. Stargate Universe
3. Lone Star
4. Traffic Light
5. All My Children/One Life to Live 
6. Human Target
7. Lie to Me
8. In Treatment
9. Caprica
10. The Chicago Code


----------



## Vyom (May 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yesterday I watched the first episode of the 1981 mini-series, "*The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy*". I knew one thing, that this series, on which the modern 2005 version movie was made would be as awesome as the movie.

The first episode gave me the glimpse of what the future episodes would be like! An edge of the seat ride on the roller coaster to the Galaxy!


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

House Season 7 ep 22 10/10

EPIC!!!

Hugh Laurie just created a history in this episode. Gr8 acting by him.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ Better than the episode "Three Stories"?


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^Even this episode had three stories 

IMO, Best episodes are season 4> House's mind and Wilson's Heart. Better than any movie.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Right now.. addicted to Carnivale. One terrific fantasy show. Right now.. I'm towards the end of season 1

Carnivale IMDb


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Currently watching *The Big Bang Theory* Season 3. Completed *Pure Pwnage* Season 1. Pure Pwnage doesn't come anyway near The Big Bang Theory, lacks proper dialogues and each of its episodes are somewhat stuffed with the same routine.

Got *Fringe*. How is it?


----------



## Vyom (May 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ But Pure Pwnage, is rated 8.1 on IMDb! So it IS worth a watch doesn't it?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watch Pure pwnage web series.That was the original stuff and it was great.
*www.purepwnage.com/original_series


----------



## Vyom (May 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ So you mean, the series in 2010, was inspired version of above web series? And still its 8.4!
Well, watching the Web series Ep 1 right now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

It was made by the same people,but it is quite different in style and content.


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The web series of Pure Pwnage featured small clips and the content became hit because it was small scale. But for a TV show, it doesn't click because of standards. The dialogues are poorly written. FPS Doug fails to boost up a scenario as he did in the web series. Their isn't much variety to characters.

And as per the 8+ rating, there are hardly any votes to draw a conclusion.


----------



## d3p (May 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Got addicted to The American Chopper: Senior vs Junior & Hot Rod in Turbo.


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amrawtanshx said:


> And as per the 8+ rating, there are hardly any votes to draw a conclusion.



 That explains why the imdb listing for the same, isn't among the top results!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



d3p5kor said:


> Got addicted to The American Chopper: Senior vs Junior & Hot Rod in Turbo.



I like it too
wars are going on


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Now waiting for upcoming season of Fringe, Hawaii Five-0, Nikita, The Vampire Diaries, Spartacus: Gods of the Arena  and Criminal Minds.However Smallville  season is ended after completing 10 yr  due cancellation problem finally Clark kent become a superman and "Lex"Joseph Luthor died. Hey any one watching "The Wire" I just watched 1 episode I think its not like my taste.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 21, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching My name is earl , first 2 episodes were good .


----------



## Vyom (May 21, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

My Name is Earl is hilarious! 
You would certainly die laughing, or getting seriously hurt, by falling of the couch, or bed, roffling!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 24, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just started Criminals Mind season 6 and downloading The Chicago Code


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 24, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone knows how is ' Firefly ' , I  am going to start watching it soon . It has got good reviews on imdb .


----------



## sygeek (May 24, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Do you guys really bother downloading the ENTIRE season of "insert show here" + with the slow bandwidth most of you guys have? The TV itself is a great resource of entertainment for me..


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rohan_mhtr said:


> Anyone knows how is ' Firefly ' , I  am going to start watching it soon . It has got good reviews on imdb .



Well, Sam9s is crazy about Firefly. And watched the first episode, I too find it good.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 25, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Well i am glad i changed from mtnl to fivenet , its lan rocks . .
BTW firfly has only 1 season right ? also i have started watching a series called 'Walking dead' , good for zombie lovers .


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 25, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rohan_mhtr said:


> Anyone knows how is ' Firefly ' , I  am going to start watching it soon . It has got good reviews on imdb .



i liked it a lot


----------



## rhitwick (May 25, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

House MD season 7 finale 9/10

There should have been an episode 24!!!

Waiting for season8. Is he going to start practice in some village now?


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rohan_mhtr said:


> BTW firfly has only 1 season right ? also i have started watching a series called 'Walking dead' , good for zombie lovers .



Yeah, Firefly has only one season... followed by the movie Serenity (2005) - IMDb


----------



## Piyush (May 26, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Ashton Kutcher to replace Charlie Sheen
will 2.5 men still manage to attract viewers?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 26, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I am not sure. Charlie Sheen made it so popular..that the phrase 'charlie sheen' became a synonym for rocknrolla partyfreak playbody. 

Now, what Ashton Kutcher has is a sweet lover boy image. We have to wait and see how this works out.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 26, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

SPARTACUS FANS

anyone??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 26, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mohityadavx said:


> SPARTACUS FANS
> 
> anyone??



me. both are awesome 
Spartacus: Gods of the Arena and Spartacus: Blood and Sand


----------



## R2K (May 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Which show is better?
The IT crowd   or   How i met your mother 

And Now i am watching the the big bang theory season 1


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Definitely How I Met Your Mother! In ANY f** possible way!
Even comparison itself is a PHAIL!

For me, the order comes...
HIMYM > ... > ... > ... > Big Bang Theory > IT Crowd


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Big Bang Theory beats How I Met Your Mother by a long shot. TBBT has been consistent in it's humour throughout it's 4 seasons. HIMYM ran out of gas somewhere in between season 3 & 4. Barney, as usual, was (and still is) the only saving grace of this show. The recent episodes are just annoying and dim-witted, especially the ones which involved Ted's new love interest, Zoey's husband, a.k.a The Captain. Then there's this recent charade of Barney trying to connect with his father and Lily & Marshal's "put-you-to-sleep" jokes. I swear, If I had heard Lily say "Where's the poop Robin?" one more time on the show, I would have promptly shut this show off and erase all memory of it. 

The I.T. Crowd was one of those subtle humour based British shows. OK'ish if you ask me. For a quick comedy show, I'd say pick up Party Down. It was one of those under-rated gems from STARZ, which the f*ckers canned after 2 seasons.


----------



## R2K (May 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^
is IT crowd that bad?..Reviews looked good....
BUT Big bang theory is awesome


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

It's not BAD, but isn't extremely great either. You can try a few episodes and check if you can get accustomed to it's humour or not.


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I really like IT crowd too, and believe new season should air. But it's not great compared to Big Bang Theory.
Actually the characters of IT crowd were lovable. I mean, suited in there place.
I love the following particular quote from the IT crowd, very much...
_



			Have you tried turning it off n' on again
		
Click to expand...

_and that with a British ascent!


----------



## R2K (May 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^
which season of it crowd would be better to try at first?....i don't wanna waste my time
trying to get all the season if it turns out to be crap for me


----------



## sygeek (May 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone tried watching Mr. Sunshine?


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> ^^
> which season of it crowd would be better to try at first?....i don't wanna waste my time
> trying to get all the season if it turns out to be crap for me



There are just 4 season been aired till now, all of which have just 6 episodes. I think, you should start from the beginning.
List of The IT Crowd episodes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## R2K (May 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed 2 seasons of The big bang theory. Simply awesome comedy 

And i must say that chick named penny is one sweet little thing LOL


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Forget Penny, check out Sheldon's twin sister, Missy in Season 1 Episode 15. She is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## R2K (May 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Forget Penny, check out Sheldon's twin sister, Missy in Season 1 Episode 15. She is drop dead gorgeous.



LOL...i missed her..


----------



## R2K (May 31, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

How is the show It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia (2005 TV Series) 	
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0472954/
It got a IMDB rating of 9.4/10.....
Can the comedy level be  compared to the big bang theory or how i met your mother


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 31, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ Infact, way more funnier than TBBT. But in a different regard.

Charecters are terrificly acted, compared to the other sitcomes that you have mentioned


----------



## R2K (May 31, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^
hmm...it looks like "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia" is very hard to get from the usual sources
Suggest some other shows which are comedy based like the big bang theory, how i met your mother or It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia (i have not seen this yet)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> ^^
> which season of it crowd would be better to try at first?....i don't wanna waste my time
> trying to get all the season if it turns out to be crap for me



i loved the show.. start from season 1.. if u don't like it.. u can leave it


----------



## R2K (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

My Name Is Earl (2005 TV Series) 	or Chuck (TV Series 2007– 
Which one is better? And yeah i am looking for more of comedy than drama.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Misfits

i dunno why i'm watching this


Spoiler



all of the characters are dying one by one :/


----------



## darkaalx (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

ne1 seen 24???? csi???the amazing race??? castle......family guy???.....the big bang theory season4.........how i met your mother??????.............the simpsons??????....undercover boss??....criminal minds???????.....prison break....???..burn notice?????

these are some of my favourites


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

right now watching modern family season 2. its good


----------



## R2K (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed watching the office season 1
It was hilarious
After watching the pilot episode i thought wtf is this....but the opinion changed after watching the second episode


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys I want your opinion on the following two TV series...

A Touch of Frost (TV Series 1992&ndash; ) - IMDb
and
Jonathan Creek (TV Series 1997&ndash;2009) - IMDb


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

modern family season 2 ep8 is simply hilarious.. had to mention it


----------



## R2K (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^
Modern family is next on my list


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

hey guys I am watching "Castle" now.. really recommend it. 

hey guys what will be better to watch first from this two  after completing castle

Eureka

Flash Forward

also recommend something is better then this. I love sci-fi


----------



## sygeek (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^I'm watching Castle (season 3) too on Star World. 


Spoiler



Felt nothing special though, the previous season was better.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^star world


----------



## sygeek (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^Yeah that.. *fixed


----------



## R2K (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Is chuck season 4 worth watching???
Suggest some TV shows with comedy genre


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SyGeek said:


> ^I'm watching Castle (season 3) too on Star World.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




downloading sesaon 3....so can't say about it but ..1 n 2 were really good

hey but no one answered this


 what will be better to watch first from this two after completing castle

Eureka

Flash Forward

also recommend if something is better then this. I love sci-fi


----------



## R2K (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Arrested Development (TV Series 2003&ndash;2006) - IMDb   Is this show worth watching/ getting ?
Although it got like 9.6/10 IMDB rating it got cancelled after 3 seasons?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Guys I want your opinion on the following two TV series...
> 
> A Touch of Frost (TV Series 1992&ndash;*) - IMDb
> and
> Jonathan Creek (TV Series 1997&ndash;2009) - IMDb



Anyone, any comment on this?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> Arrested Development (TV Series 2003&ndash;2006) - IMDb   Is this show worth watching/ getting ?
> Although it got like 9.6/10 IMDB rating it got cancelled after 3 seasons?



it's good , i liked it

currently watching entourage s7
enjoying it a lot


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watching camelot ?


----------



## R2K (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched all 4 seasons of the big bang theory
Jim Parsons really deserved that golden globe....He is just too awesome
show just rocks and those 2 Indian actors in it are doing a really great job BTW
Read somewhere that the show has got renewed for additional 3 seasons by CBC

UPDATE
completed watching first season of How i met your mother today
Except for in some episodes they seemed to do the emo scenes too intensely than they they are supposed to for a comedy show....it was good
Also neil Patrick harris was really awesome


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> those 2 Indian actors in it are doing a really great job



First one is "Rajesh Koothrappali". Who's the second? 



R2K said:


> BTW
> Read somewhere that the show has got renewed for additional 3 seasons by CBC


----------



## R2K (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vineet369 said:


> First one is "Rajesh Koothrappali". Who's the second?



Aarti Mann - IMDb
The cute actress who plays the role of rajesh koothirapalli's sister and new girlfriend of leonard...
She came up only by end of season 4 and looks like she is gonna stay for a long time with the show
I can't believe...Indians are everywhere


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Oh... ok...
I havn't saw the latest season, four. So I guess, will love her!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The Return of Sherlock Holmes*

I just love everything of this series. 

I'm awestruck of the perfection of the direction and Jeremy Brett's acting. He's perfect.

And at times they have used such beautiful ladies.... 

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/8118/annelouiselambertfff5.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rahim (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Byomkesh Bakshi is back every Tuesday at 10 pm on DD National


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> Also neil Patrick harris was really awesome



Neil Patrick Harris is legen......................................................dary .
BTW , i am in the 6th season and only barney is keeping this show alive otherwise everything else is now boring . And now the show should be called , How i met other women except your mother !!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rohan_mhtr said:


> BTW , i am in the 6th season and ... the show should be called , How i met other women *except *your mother !!!



 Agree!


----------



## R2K (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rohan_mhtr said:


> Neil Patrick Harris is legen......................................................dary .
> BTW , i am in the 6th season and only barney is keeping this show alive otherwise everything else is now boring . And now the show should be called , How i met other women except your mother !!!



Neil Patrick harris is awesome. I don't understand why this guy doesn't get many chances to show up in hollywood movies. 

Also that chick robin is HOT


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watching camelot and Teen Wolf ? Guys suggest me more Sc-fi  and horror tv shows


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> Neil Patrick harris is awesome. I don't understand why this guy doesn't get many chances to show up in hollywood movies.
> 
> Also that chick robin is HOT



he did a cameo in harold and kumar....

ted was in some movie too...cant remember the name


----------



## R2K (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Recently i came to know about CSI: Crime Scene Investigation (TV Series 2000&ndash; ) - IMDb TV show. Is it any good?....Saw it even being mentioned in some movies


----------



## mitraark (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching this show called Weeds.

Its a SHowtime show [ Dexter , Californication ] , really funny , FFFF up .


----------



## v_joy (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Plz suggest me some more interesting tv series..!
Preferably those with one long story arc (continuous episodes)
I've finished 24, prison break, friends, Dexter, Spartacus, alias, Pacific, lost..

Also which is the best crime investigation TV series..? i've watched mentalist, bones etc..


----------



## mitraark (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



v_joy said:


> Plz suggest me some more interesting tv series..!
> Preferably those with one long story arc (continuous episodes)
> I've finished 24, prison break, friends, Dexter, Spartacus, alias, Pacific, lost..
> 
> Also which is the best crime investigation TV series..? i've watched mentalist, bones etc..



*Weeds* , definately a great %$%%^%$AZ*AW^ show ... totally #%&%# up.

I've easily breezed through 3 seasons in 2 days ... 25 minute episodes , 12 per season , definitely one of the bests.


----------



## v_joy (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@mitraark: sure. i'll try this one out right now. I just cant find another tv series that appeals to me at first glance.. 
I hope 'weeds' works out well..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Try Flash forward, The Vampire Diaries and Criminal Minds


----------



## v_joy (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i've finished vampire diaries.
Will try flash forward, criminal minds..

Btw, can I request all the TV serial buffs out there to post the list of TV series they've finished.. by that it will become easier to determine which serials popular around here in TDF..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I've just completed watching Curtain raiser of Game of Thrones. Will start watching it today. I gotta feeling that I'm in for one helluva ride.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vamsi_krishna said:


> I've just completed watching Curtain raiser of Game of Thrones. Will start watching it today. I gotta feeling that I'm in for one helluva ride.


I have finished watching 10 episodes of Game of thrones and the show is fantastic with lots of nudity !


Spoiler



The main characters keep dying , i dont know where the show is heading


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

hey all who have watched "Firefly" hope u also watched "Firefly" movie..this movie completes the series. very short against  series but it does. movie is kind of ok but completes the story.. Movie:-6/10


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> hey all who have watched "Firefly" hope u also watched "Firefly" movie..this movie completes the series. very short against  series but it does. movie is kind of ok but completes the story.. Movie:-6/10



I thought serenity was great, how can you give it 6 out of 10. But that's personal choice, can't really say that everyone should like it. I wish Firefly would have run a little longer, I really enjoyed the show 

Game of thrones is just fantastic, especially the ending. don't expect any spoilers from me. But I was expecting a bit more of white walkers.

Anyone here seen battlestar galactica (2004) and Doctor Who (2005)? How are they? I love sci-fi


----------



## mitraark (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

All SHowtime Shows are great. DEXTER , Californication , Weeds ....


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Cool Buddy said:


> Anyone here seen battlestar galactica (2004) and Doctor Who (2005)? How are they? I love sci-fi



I want to watch Doctor Who. But don't know where to start! The seasons of Doctor Who, seems to have start from Very very looong time ago!


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Cool Buddy said:


> I thought serenity was great, how can you give it 6 out of 10. But that's personal choice, can't really say that everyone should like it. I wish Firefly would have run a little longer, I really enjoyed the show




show was superb and movie was too but u will enjoy it most if u have seen series. If u r just watching a movie, many characters are unexplained. so far for movie 6 is good with series 7. series would have been wonderful. if it even restarts now I am gonna watch it.. I liked Nathan Fillion's acting and attitude in this movie n series, also in series "castle".

(From the series) I was also interested to know more about shepherd or at least know who he is..why alliance treated him without any questions and even whole the crew go without any charges but  nothing was disclosed in movie.

next week I will start watching "white collar". weekend is for movies.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> show was superb and movie was too but u will enjoy it most if u have seen series. If u r just watching a movie, many characters are unexplained. so far for movie 6 is good with series 7. series would have been wonderful. if it even restarts now I am gonna watch it.. I liked Nathan Fillion's acting and attitude in this movie n series, also in series "castle".
> 
> (From the series) I was also interested to know more about shepherd or at least know who he is..why alliance treated him without any questions and even whole the crew go without any charges but  nothing was disclosed in movie.



Of course I saw the movie after watching the series. I love Sci-fi, so maybe I liked it more than some other people here.

There are some comics available explaining the Shepherd's past, you can read the story here: Serenity: The Shepherd's Tale - The Firefly and Serenity Database - Joss Whedon


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Breaking Bad Season 4 premiers on 17th. Eagerly looking forward for it.

This is the guy in Season 1:

*www.tv420.net/thumbs/m_74713.jpg

Now.. this was the guy in Season 3 finale:

*molempire.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Breaking-Bad-Season-4-Poster.jpg


A guy, who hesitates even to cross a red light in a empty.. is now pissing off mobs.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ 9.3 on IMDb!! 
Is this serious???


----------



## sam9s (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> hey all who have watched "Firefly" hope u also watched "Firefly" movie..this movie completes the series. very short against  series but it does. movie is kind of ok but completes the story.. Movie:-6/10



If you or anybody have ready my previous posts and recommendations, they will know I am a firefly fan. I rated FireFly with my top spot in my top 5 TV series seen yet. I saw the movie after the show and was blown by its direction and how it ends the series. Its a bit strange that you only gave 6. I am a pretty critical judge usually for movies, but this movie was a deliberate attempt to finish off the show respectably specially for the fans and in that respect its a solid *7.8/10* for me ........ just loved the whole presentation, comic one lines, chemistary between the characters both in the TV series and Movie .....



*Survivors* ...... I stumbled unon this show by accident. When I read the tag line I was like  ...."yawn" same old handfull of people left in the world and trying to survive due to any god damm reason"  ,,,.....but then I started reading its comments and I was surprised by the level of appreciation this show had, dispite of the fact its a repeated plot plus a remake of an old show by the same name ....

I thought I'd give it a try and boy am I glad I did ....... its an amazing edge of the seat entertainer ....... The show takes a pretty different approach to the same old scenario of few survivors left at the end of the world. 
First its a epidemic, a flu that wipes out the population, not the zombies or mounters or something, so you dont have people fighting the infected, but we have people who survived the flu fighting for right to live in a world that used to be civilized but now is without any rules or regulations.....
its very interesting to see how different people might behave when no society, or law or bounds exists. Decent people might turn horrible and criminals might turn saint ...... 
Plus the will to co exist in a resource scarce world, fight for dominance is beautifully portrayed, complemented with exceptional and believable performances by all of the cast. All the situations that has been delalt in the show are very real and very nicey tackled. Providing you the with not only believable out comes but an edge of the seat entertainment ........ highly recomended.......... specially for the fans of this genre.

Have completed Season 1, and will start Season 2 today. And as always is the case with the shows that I love, it was cancled after Season 2 with no Season 3 ....  . Never the less, its worth a shot ........... 6.8/10 for this one.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Currently watching teen wolf, Eureka, Falling skies and Torchwood. Torchwood was discontinued in 2009 but suddenly it's back, I saw the first part of the fourth season that was good enough to carry the show and if you watched that incredible ending to the last one you have been craving more. Torchwood was a good British show and now is American, let see how  Starz is going to manage.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I was tempted to go with Falling Skys, but almost 80% reviews were pretty bad ....... so skipped it ..... Will give torchwood couple of eps a try and if it manages to hold interest will go for it after Survivors....


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> If you or anybody have ready my previous posts and recommendations, they will know I am a firefly fan. I rated FireFly with my top spot in my top 5 TV series seen yet. I saw the movie after the show and was blown by its direction and how it ends the series. Its a bit strange that you only gave 6. I am a pretty critical judge usually for movies, but this movie was a deliberate attempt to finish off the show respectably specially for the fans and in that respect its a solid *7.8/10* for me ........ just loved the whole presentation, comic one lines, chemistary between the characters both in the TV series and Movie .....




First I will like to say I love sci-fi genre. I saw series only after u all recommended in this thread. yes this movie completes the story. At best it can be 7 but I still think movie could have been better. At last Every one has their different opinion.

I watched 2 seasons of "White collar" and I loved it.. whoever likes to watch crime solving this is must watch


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Breaking Bad Sneak Peak is out!!!

[youtube]gjd3yJUWCpg[/youtube]



vamsi_krishna said:


> Breaking Bad Season 4 premiers on 17th. Eagerly looking forward for it.
> 
> This is the guy in Season 1:
> 
> ...




Yeah man!!!!


----------



## mitraark (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Breaking Bad S01 is total badass , but then it got boring


----------



## sam9s (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Last two episodes of SE 2 and *Survivors *will end as well........ I must say SE2 was even more edge of the seat material ..... its amazing how they have countered with the scenarios ...... SE02 is not only about scavenging and fighting for the resources, but now we have small groups of survivors every where, specially a group that has a govt official left who is trying to restore law order and civilization ... albeit with very very political means (less on morality and more on power).... Then we have another set of Govt Officials who are trying (or continuing) to get a vaccine against the virus.....again albeit with what ever means, right or wrong...........all these scenarious are brought toget in a very interesting battle for survival ......its a struggle between good/bad, people and groups not only physically but very politically as well. How the govt officials play the same politics when human race existed and do the same when its on the verge of an extension. I am very impressed by the show. The tension never fades and emotionally as well I was able to connect to every character portrayed ....... This series deserves a SE03 as was the case with all previous series I have seen  ....rating upgraded to *7/10* for this one easily.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Survivors ...... Now need another engrossing TV series ...... preferably Thriller/Sci-fi/mystery ........ How is *Doctor Who*, its a sci fi and with pretty hi ratings ,,,,  anyone watching it ..... ???


----------



## Vyom (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I watched one episode of Doctor Who. I liked it, and I think mostly because of my fetish with the concept of "Time Travel". 
Even I want to watch the complete series. But the thing is, didn't know from where to start watching it! There are atleast 11 Doctors in "Doctor Who", and the series of first Doctor begins right from 1963! (List of Doctor Who serials - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
And that makes them *A HELL LOT* of Episodes to watch!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Finished Survivors ...... Now need another engrossing TV series ...... preferably Thriller/Sci-fi/mystery ........ How is *Doctor Who*, its a sci fi and with pretty hi ratings ,,,,  anyone watching it ..... ???



It's fine you can try it if you want, but this show is different from your taste. Try new series "Alpha" it some how like Heroes, I just watched the first episode that ok and also finished the Haven first season.



vineet369 said:


> I watched one episode of Doctor Who. I liked it, and I think mostly because of my fetish with the concept of "Time Travel".
> Even I want to watch the complete series. But the thing is, didn't know from where to start watching it! There are atleast 11 Doctors in "Doctor Who", and the series of first Doctor begins right from 1963! (List of Doctor Who serials - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> And that makes them *A HELL LOT* of Episodes to watch!



Yes, there are lot of doctor who shows. You can download doctor who which has total six season series for now and the first episode "Rose" was aired in 26/03/2005. It will help you little bit to identify.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vineet369 said:


> I watched one episode of Doctor Who. I liked it, and I think mostly because of my fetish with the concept of "Time Travel".
> Even I want to watch the complete series. But the thing is, didn't know from where to start watching it! There are atleast 11 Doctors in "Doctor Who", and the series of first Doctor begins right from 1963! (List of Doctor Who serials - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> And that makes them *A HELL LOT* of Episodes to watch!



Yea even I am a "Time Travel" fan ..... Found another high rated Time Travel TV series on IMDB called * " Life on Mars" * By the reviews I think it would be interesting ...I think I shall give this a try before Doctor Who ....

*@Nightmare* ... "Alphas" has only 174 votes. But I will give this a shot, atleast first couple of episodes. If it holds interest, will carry on ....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ SAM please share the voting link


----------



## raksrules (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I stumbled upon this website   ->  MyTVShows
But they are no accepting any new registrations unless one has an invite code. Anyone know how to get invite code ? I need one ?

Also any other website similar to this ??


----------



## Vyom (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



raksrules said:


> I stumbled upon this website   ->  MyTVShows
> But they are no accepting any new registrations unless one has an invite code. Anyone know how to get invite code ? I need one ?
> 
> Also any other website similar to this ??



Wow... MyTVShows website looks promising! But don't know any such other website. The closest which comes is icheckmovies.com. But you can't track individual episodes in them.

I think, I too would want an invite for MyTVShows!



Science Geek said:


> T.V. Serials are really waste of time to see !



Yeah, Right! Then we guess, we have A LOT of time  to spare!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i was looking for such websites... nice find people.

are any of you'll on icheckmovies?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*www.mytvshows.org/sitemap.txt


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@ssk, I, sam are on icheckmovies, find me as "rhitwick"


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Try TV.Com. I am using from last 8 yr.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Why Breaking Bad Is Better Than Everything Else on TV - TV.com

Seems worthy of a download, actually it's the first show I'm EVER downloading (other than HIMYM).

Just a question, can I just skip to a particular season, say S2? I don't want to start ALL OVER again.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

hey even I am on "icheckmovies"  as "clmlbx"...guys suggest some series. will start after a week.. I love sci-fi, fantasy,crime


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sygeek said:


> Why Breaking Bad Is Better Than Everything Else on TV - TV.com
> 
> Seems worthy of a download, actually it's the first show I'm EVER downloading (other than HIMYM).
> 
> Just a question, can I just skip to a particular season, say S2? I don't want to start ALL OVER again.



was that even a question...
how is that possible...
you wont understand a thing


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Try TV.Com. I am using from last 8 yr.



does it have same features as icheckmovies or mytvshows where you can mark the tv series you've watched... based on your likes, the site recommends stuff to you etc.. ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> does it have same features as icheckmovies or mytvshows where you can mark the tv series you've watched... based on your likes, the site recommends stuff to you etc.. ?



Sorry I never used icheckmovies or mytvshows , but it has feature like add your favorite TV shows to your watching list and news which publish here is good and update to date with latest events.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Only 1 more day to go for Breaking Bad season premier.

These AMC guys are insane. They took nearly 1 year and 5 months for a season. I guess Breaking Bad season 3 ended in mid march of 2010.

Wonder when they will premier Mad Men  . It ended in September I guess. So, I think It will premier in early 2012.



sygeek said:


> Why Breaking Bad Is Better Than Everything Else on TV - TV.com
> 
> Seems worthy of a download, actually it's the first show I'm EVER downloading (other than HIMYM).
> 
> Just a question, can I just skip to a particular season, say S2? I don't want to start ALL OVER again.




S1 should not be missed at any cost. It shows who Walter White really is. And what is he capable of, why is he doing all this, etc.

Aso, If you don't watch s1, you will end up wondering... 'so, this guy rammed two guys with his jeep. whats the point?' If you watch s1, then.. you will be like, 'Damn it, Walter White rammed a guy. Nope.. thats two'

Just jump in. You will be on for hell of a ride. That none of the other shows on TVs are providing now(well, except Mad Men  ).


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@rhitwick and clmlbx

added you on icheckmovies


----------



## Vyom (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@ssk_the_gr8: You compatibility with me on icheckmovies is pretty decent!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vineet369 said:


> @ssk_the_gr8: You compatibility with me on icheckmovies is pretty decent!!



nice...


----------



## Neo (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

do anyone watch PRISON BREAK?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ I think every one


----------



## Neo (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



> ^^ I think every one



i never thought that.

BTW,how many seasons does it have?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

4. 2nd one is dragging, IMO.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Breaking bad s4e01 is out.


----------



## raksrules (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



royal.tarun said:


> i never thought that.
> 
> BTW,how many seasons does it have?



4 seasons + The Final Break

First season is the best, then it takes a downward spiral. But in personal opinion i enjoyed entire series.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



royal.tarun said:


> do anyone watch PRISON BREAK?



I really love(d) Prison Break! Like Michal Scofield, and his way of thinking. 
Really one of the Best Series of All Times.


----------



## Neo (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

when i watched the first few episodes ,they got me crazy ,you know.
so then i downloaded 4 Seasons. that took me around 1 Month.it was 20 GB after all.
really the best series i have watched.Watching Season 1 for now.

just finished up Season 1 of Prison Break.
it was like my heart was going to come out while watching the last few minutes of las and the second-last episodes.
Amazing man.....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finally. New Breaking Bad is out. After nearly 500 days. Going to watch it now.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watch out walking dead season 2 video

[YOUTUBE]HNmwf_cI8q0&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vamsi_krishna said:


> Finally. New Breaking Bad is out. After nearly 500 days. Going to watch it now.


What's Breaking Bad?


----------



## sam9s (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Watch out walking dead season 2 video
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HNmwf_cI8q0&[/YOUTUBE]



I am waiting for this since ages ....thanks for sharing .....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@royal.tarun I recently started the Breaking Bad series and it's awesome. Try it. 

@sam9s I specially share for you, I remember once you said I am waiting for next season of "Waking Dead". So here its.


----------



## Neo (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@NIGHTMARE i am watching Prison Break for now.it will take me around 1 more month.then i'll think of watching anything else.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*www.cbs.com/cms/files/Men_First_Look.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ LOL. Let me guess, "Two and a half naked mans" ??


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^Men not mans!!!

Dexter season six going to start soon. IMDB already listed season six episode list.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started *Life on Mars* ..... first episode looked good, enough to carry on .... let see how it shapes up .....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Occupied with *The Mentalist. *


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Entourage's final season will commence next week. It's been a good run and props to HBO for pulling off such an entertaining and witty show. 

We also have an announcement for Spartacus's new season, which would begin in January next year; Spartacus: Vengeance.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> We also have an announcement for Spartacus's new season, which would begin in January next year; Spartacus: Vengeance.



Whole year hmmm


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

7 months to be precise.


----------



## R2K (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched whole 4 seasons of IT Crowd in just 2 days 
They are coming up with a season 5 and it is being considered as the final season of the series


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Breaking bad 9.5/10*

I first thought of posting a review as I finish Season1 but I just could not wait for Season 2 to begin and when season 2 begun, it had to be finished.

I did not watched "Breaking Bad", I kinda gulped it. Last two days I was 1 hr late to go office, because while doing my breakfast I started watching the series. And as an episode starts it had to be finished. One day I left it unfinished and the whole time in office I was thinking about it.

*Season1 (Review may contain spoiler)*


Spoiler



Season1 started well. I was already briefed about the concept. And I found that not a new concept at all.
I had already seen few movies in same concept. Short Time and our own "Gambler" are in exact same line. Other than that shows like Dexter is quite similar with the concept (Leading a dual life is only reason for Dexter)

One terminally ill middle class chemistry teacher wants to leave some money for his family and for that he takes a short cut.

The first episode told me what I wanted to see. Nothing new, not impressed. Second episode things picked up. 3rd I liked but 4th and 5th bored me to death. Same family drama...another such episode I would have left it unfinished and did not even bother to check second season. 

And I'm glad that I watched episode 6 of season 1. Since then I've not got time to do anything apart from checking out the next episode of "Breaking Bad".

Episode 6 and 7 are mind blowing. Period.



*Season 2 review *

Season 2 is perfect. Just perfect I don't have any complain against it. Since episode 1 to 13 I just gulped it like anything. 

General opinion (spoiler alert)


Spoiler



First thing is story idea and screenplay. Though story idea is not new but the presentation and screenplay is rock solid. I just so so tried to find any technical fault, loopholes, weak logic but I failed in every aspect!!! And I'm happy that I failed.

This is where it scores over *Dexter* to me. Dexter would be close to my heart anyday but it has faults. Things just happen in Dexter. People just die, things just turn out right for Dexter and no satisfying explanation give. 

But in "Breaking Bad" you can't question any plot twist or turn of events. They are well explained, though the pace is slowed a tiny bit but that does not affect story. I would say that actually satisfied me as it did not give me chance to complain.

It sure suffers from using cliches.
Scene where Walt refuses to use Gretchen's money I knew a considerable number of minutes would be spent to handle this issue. It happened but in a subtle way. In other shows I've seen them making such matters too loud. I call these plots a trap. Every director falls for them one day or another day. Its so lucrative to lengthen the story and show conflict plus scope of acting.

Then the episode where Hank goes to Mexico. Season 2 ended but I see no sign how that helped the story. But I so hope that is explained later, if not I would be really disappointed. The director falling for another trap. Lengthening roles of popular side characters. Does not add to story but refreshes your boredom of watching the tussle of main characters.

Another scene is Walt and Jesse getting stuck in the middle of nowhere. The scene told too much the moment it started. The scene where Jesse puts car key in ignition was so closely shown any one could guess what might be coming providing they were planning to stay for 4 days. The thing to see was how they get out. They got out but the screenplay stuck to realism and no miracles happened. 

Another trap is showing conflict between the main leads. Which have had to come and it was brought by Krysten Ritter as Jesse's GF. But this character was done away with. I find it too early to such step. But may be the directors thought about sticking to the basics. May be later they would bring the conflict in a more vicious shape between Walt and Jesse.

Acting wise I've become a fan of Aaron Paul. He just made the character of Jesse a reality. Till now not for even a moment I felt the character Jesse is not real or acted. 

Bryan Cranston as Walt seemed a veteran who is roaming a known turf. The emotions are so natural to him. He's a class.

Hank, Skyler and Walter Jr. all the characters are played perfectly.



Enough already, can't wait to start with Season 3.

Would post my views on it asap.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^So in short, season 1's start is a bit bouncy? I have heard so much about this show. Since most of my regular TV shows are on break, I guess this is next on the list.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> *Breaking bad 9.5/10*
> 
> I first thought of posting a review as I finish Season1 but I just could not wait for Season 2 to begin and when season 2 begun, it had to be finished.
> 
> ...



S3 huh?

Get ready to get dissapointed

esp the ep titled the 'fly'


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Season 4 premier disappointed me a lot. 

I was expecting so much to happen. Butt he only interesting thing that happened - happened for that last 1 second of the episode. Rest of the episode was just okay. Not up to the show standards.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ yeah agree with you



Spoiler



and no mention of that in e2 too!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ great... glad to know that tv shows are for entertainment...

btw did u join TDF just to post this great valuable piece of information


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Breaking Bad - Season3 7.5/10*

This is insane. After a promising season 1 and perfect season 2 this is frustrating.

The story seems going nowhere, screenplay seems to trying out each and every damn little topic to turn it into a plot twist.

And few episodes are just bizarre. Specially 2-5 and then the "FLY" episode.

The characters are no more acting as they were portrayed earlier. Aaron Paul still amazes me but the scene with Hank is just getting stretched.



Spoiler



And as I predicted in my previous review of Season 2 that Walt vs. Jesse could be touched again. They actually did. This show is getting predictable every minute


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The best news is that first episode of House Season 8 airs on 3rd October!!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

This is good website to manage our TV shows TV Episode Calendar - Keep track of your favorite TV shows!


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Nice way to take a final dig at Charlie Sheen
Two and A Half Men killing off Charlie Sheen | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

hey has any1 seen "Grey's Anatomy".. had a glimpse of show on tv looked interesting.. and as this is also medical drama I am curious as I have also watched "House"..


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

waiting for Franklin & Bash season 1 and white collar season 3

White collar:- 8/10

White collar is gr8 loved it. comes in crime genre. crimes related Art forgeries n frauds. conman helping or say serving it's time by helping in solving white crimes. 

Game of thrones:  9/10

story of medieval  times. Loved it.. waiting for next season..

Big bang theory: 9/10

completed all 4 seasons some couple of weeks ago. Wonderful, hell why I did not saw this first. this is the series I would say no episode , no season was  boring.. loved it.

anything interesting to watch in sci-fi,crime,medieval times.


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

About time, who's watching the new doctor who?

[YOUTUBE]szw0dyFtJqk[/YOUTUBE]

^^ In this regard, anyone saw The Impossible Astronaut? How was it?


----------



## stonecaper (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching Shameless (US Version) As lIke Any Other Showtime Shows,Loving it ..

Is The Brit Version better???


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



tkin said:


> About time, who's watching the new doctor who?



you are referring to Doctor Who 2005 series? I intended to watch but.. Is this a continuation of old series or it's a start.. I mean will it be fun to watch or it will be "hell I don't know what is going on"..


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> you are referring to Doctor Who 2005 series? I intended to watch but.. Is this a continuation of old series or it's a start.. I mean will it be fun to watch or it will be "hell I don't know what is going on"..


No, I am talking about the new one that launched this year, last season.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ new doctor who ..pls provide the link.. "The Impossible Astronaut" is first episode of sixth season of Doctor who 2005 series.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> ^^ new doctor who ..pls provide the link.. "The Impossible Astronaut" is first episode of sixth season of Doctor who 2005 series.


"Doctor Who" (2005) - Episode list
*Click Season 6 on top.*

Is it a re-run? Cause its(The Impossible Astronaut) air date is shown as April 2011.

Also look here: BBC - BBC One Programmes - Doctor Who: Series 6

And lastly this: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Impossible_Astronaut


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Currently watching *The Mentalist* (Third Season is more interesting, Same as Criminal Minds  category), *Heaven* (Show is ok time pass), *Warehouse 13*, *Alphas *(Some how look like heroes), *Teen Wolf* (Good story line, you can watch if you like beats), *Eureka*, *Falling Skies* (Must be watch), *True Blood* (Vampire Fan), *Torchwood* (What  I can say, I m love it) and *Breaking Bad* (Third season is not good as compare to all previous one).



clmlbx said:


> ^^ new doctor who ..pls provide the link.. "The Impossible Astronaut" is first episode of sixth season of Doctor who 2005 series.



TV Episode Calendar - Doctor Who (2005)


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



tkin said:


> "Doctor Who" (2005) - Episode list
> *Click Season 6 on top.*
> 
> Is it a re-run? Cause its(The Impossible Astronaut) air date is shown as April 2011.
> ...



*Didn't I said the same thing in my previous two posts..*..What is the problem with show date?




clmlbx said:


> *you are referring to Doctor Who 2005 series*? I intended to watch but.. Is this a continuation of old series or it's a start.. I mean will it be fun to watch or it will be "hell I don't know what is going on"..





clmlbx said:


> ^^ new doctor who ..pls provide the link.. *"The Impossible Astronaut" is first episode of sixth season of Doctor who 2005 series.*


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Does anybody watch any of the shows:
CSI, 
CSI:NY 
CSI:Miami, 
NCIS, 
NCIS:LA

regularly


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

chuck :- It is little different, sometimes I am like very irritated by this character "chuck" feels like to punch my self. But this is still interesting and worth watching.. I am currently watching Season 3.

Season 1 :- according to me season 1 was very slow. lack of excitement and thrill. this season is more like 6-7/10

season 2 :- this seasons was gr8 full of excitement.. this is 9/10.. I loved this season.

season 3 :- just started and look like same season 2, full with excitement n action..


----------



## mani2604 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



raksrules said:


> I stumbled upon this website   ->  MyTVShows
> But they are no accepting any new registrations unless one has an invite code. Anyone know how to get invite code ? I need one ?
> 
> Also any other website similar to this ??



Well similar websites wud be Followmy.tv , Episode Calender , MyEpisodes

*www.postimg.com/46000/photo-45720.jpg

Episode calender is simple, cool & moreover colorful... u can keep track of all ur current+ended shows!! U will be notified of the upcoming episodes upon the time interval u specify... 

                 Well the bad thing is u cant share ur user profile to other folks... Its still confined to the personal arena... Whereas Followmy.tv has all the above features including the user profile sharing minus the attractive look of the Episode Calender.. 

U can decide 4 urself which one suits ur choice............
*www.postimg.com/46000/photo-45719.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I' m also using Episode Calender, it's very systematic and updated database. Waiting for upcoming feature.


----------



## Neo (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

okay...just finished prison Break Season 3.
the three Seasons were really goood.
watching Season 4 now.
really the best series i'hv ever watched .


----------



## mitraark (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Some shows i am looking forward to.

Sep. 15th    It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia    TBA (7x1)
Sep. 19th    How I Met Your Mother    The Best Man (7x1)
Sep. 21st    Modern Family    TBA (3x1)
Sep. 22nd    Grey's Anatomy    Free Falling (8x1)
Sep. 22nd    The Big Bang Theory    The Skank Reflex Analysis (5x1)
Sep. 23rd    Nikita    Game Change (2x1)
Oct. 2nd    Dexter    Those Kinds of Things (6x1)
Oct. 3rd    House    TBA (8x1)
Oct. 21st    Chuck    Chuck Versus the Zoom (5x1)


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mitraark said:


> Some shows i am looking forward to.
> 
> Sep. 15th    It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia    TBA (7x1)
> Sep. 19th    How I Met Your Mother    The Best Man (7x1)
> ...



^ No 2.5 men??


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys, has anyone seen here "Suits" ?

Also, do check out this TV series...
Perry Mason (TV Series 1957&ndash;1966) - IMDb


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Haven't watched "Suits" but looks interesting similar to "White collar" as I watched & also like "Franklin & Bash" which is yet to see but looking forward to

A new series Starting & looks Interesting.. check this out 



> Terra Nova
> 
> Plot :: Centers on the Shannons, an ordinary family from 2149 when the planet is dying who are transported back 85 million years to prehistoric Earth where they join Terra Nova, a colony of humans with a second chance to build a civilization.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

just watched 2 episodes of "Games of Thrones" and my head is aching
(in short...deleted the GoT image)

looking forward to 
-->The Mentalist
-->24 s2
-->Misfits


----------



## raksrules (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I was checking Hustle on IMDB and found that the pic on main page does not have Mikkey but some other guy 
 Was it like initially this other guy was supposed to play the role and probably at last minute it changed ??
 Because i never saw this guy in any of the episodes.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Piyush said:


> just watched 2 episodes of "Games of Thrones" and my head is aching
> (in short...deleted the GoT image)
> 
> looking forward to
> ...




The mentalist is nice show, you going to enjoy it.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Messiah Season 1*
(The first Killings and The Reckoning)

Long before Dexter happened someone did a TV series on serial killers. Now...its established that I'm bad with comparisons, let me clarify why brought these two TV series together.

Both the TV series deal with serial killers whereas in Dexter the hero himself is the killer here we got a actual villain to catch.
There the similarities end.

The series has only 4 seasons and two episodes each. Completed first season and I would rate it 8/10...good but slow at times

---------------------------------------------------------
And someone posted this in a review about this TV series...
Wire in the Blood (TV Series 2002&ndash;*) - IMDb



> I am a detective investigator and I am very critical with "who done it" crime solving type movies. These I would use to show my students when teaching a crime profiling class.


----------



## Neo (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

okay.finally finished Prison Break.it was very good.(except for the ending)
what do I start watching now.any suggestions friends?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Torchwood Season 1 :: 6/10

Has any1 seen torchwood? Well according to me it was not that gr8 at all as heard & expected. I didn't even like couple of characters in it(gwen & owen).. Started second season and hope that is interesting.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



royal.tarun said:


> okay.finally finished Prison Break.it was very good.(except for the ending)
> what do I start watching now.any suggestions friends?



Have you watched *Heroes*, or *Lost*?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Messiah Season 2*
"Vengeance is mine" part 1 and 2
Rating 9/10

Awesome drama with good twists and turns.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

As I had said Earlier Torchwood season 1 was not gr8 but Season 2 was very good and not to forget season finale was Awesome. Really awesome.. Will start season 3 after couple of days. 

Torchwood season 2 :: 8/10


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> As I had said Earlier Torchwood season 1 was not gr8 but Season 2 was very good and not to forget season finale was Awesome. Really awesome.. Will start season 3 after couple of days.
> 
> Torchwood season 2 :: 8/10



I' m watching season 4 and it's pretty awesome compare to other three season. Now jack can be die, and it's become American series, stuff are going more interesting.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ looking forward to it.. starting season 3 tonight. pls don't share spoilers like Jack can Die. at least do it in spoiler tag. After watching this series I have really got interested, curious to watch "Dr. Who" want to watch that "Dr. who 2005" series but can not find it if some one knows where to get it pls let me know(pm me) I check my sources but not available. I want all seasons.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> ^^ looking forward to it.. starting season 3 tonight. pls don't share spoilers like Jack can Die. at least do it in spoiler tag. After watching this series I have really got interested, curious to watch "Dr. Who" want to watch that "Dr. who 2005" series but can not find it if some one knows where to get it pls let me know(pm me) I check my sources but not available. I want all seasons.



Ok next time I will write in spolier. It was almost 5 yr when I start watching the doctor who to till date and the source was torrent.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^I know about torrents, but @ current I can not find one,one I found that were only random couple of seasons and that with very few seeds or dead


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> ^^I know about torrents, but @ current I can not find one,one I found that were only random couple of seasons and that with very few seeds or dead



How many season you have ?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Zero, Want to watch all 6 seasons. 

Finished Torchwood season 3 that was brilliant,awesome. 9/10 loved it superb

well season 4 finished 2 days ago so I will get as soon as I get complete season


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Andy whitfield passes away.. RIP Spartacus.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Mesiah Season 3* *8.5/10*
The Promise Part I and II

You know where from Dexter was inspired that is this TV series. This third season is the base of Dexter season 1.

Main and major plot twist is very much similar. Only thing is that Dexter is apt for todays audience; fast paced, more gore and less brain. 

Messiah on the other hand is slow paced but keeps the drama intact and explanations are quite proper.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finally the regular shows will the back

Shows i will be watching

*Sitcoms:*
Two and a Half Men
The Big Bang Theory
How I Met Your Mother
Mike & Molly
South Park

*Dramas:*
Dexter
The Walking Dead
Hawaii Five-0
The Mentalist
CSI:NY/NCIS LA - Occasionally

*New-comers:*
Terra- Nova
Homeland

Guys share urs too 
(only the ones starting sept 15- Oct 30)


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Dexter and House...only


----------



## R2K (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



v.Na5h said:


> Finally the regular shows will the back
> 
> Shows i will be watching
> 
> ...



I'm desperately waiting for 
The Big Bang Theory
How I Met Your Mother


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Well I am waiting for 

The Big bang theory
Dexter
House
Castle

And looking forward to 

Terra Nova

hmm and well my only source is Internet So I have to wait little longer then u all..

yet to watch from ongoing series

White collar season 3
Franklin & Bash season 1
Torchwood season 4


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> Well I am waiting for
> 
> hmm and well my only source is Internet So I have to wait little longer then u all..



what do u think others source are then?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



v.Na5h said:


> what do u think others source are then?




hmm doesn't anyone here watches it on Television  And even I like to get complete season instead of individual episodes.


----------



## R2K (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



v.Na5h said:


> Finally the regular shows will the back
> 
> Shows i will be watching
> 
> ...



Is two and a half men good?
Didn't watch a single episode but I've heard that show is getting worse with every season 
Is it worth getting ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

WOW The vampire dairies season 3 going on air today. ...fang


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yesterday night I finished "*Suits*" season1 .Well it is ordinary but better then average show but nothing extra ordinary. It is interesting but nothing gr8. it is recommended to watch but not @ all must watch. 

It is a story of Lawyers.In particular two lawyers, one legend and his young talented associate who has not gone to any law school but yet he passed the Bar and is a good Lawyer.

Overall it is :: *7/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> Yesterday night I finished "*Suits*" season1 .Well it is ordinary but better then average show but nothing extra ordinary. It is interesting but nothing gr8. it is recommended to watch but not @ all must watch.
> 
> It is a story of Lawyers.In particular two lawyers, one legend and his young talented associate who has not gone to any law school but yet he passed the Bar and is a good Lawyer.
> 
> Overall it is :: *7/10*


Suits was in my list of "to be watched" TV series. I considered because it seemed to be having courtroom drama. As you have already seen it, does it?

*Messiah Season 4 9.7/10*

"The Harrowing" Part I and II

This season is the best in the series. 
In brief, its same as "Se7en"

But Se7en was smart, fast and depended most on the kills and chase. Whereas Messiah actually described the choosing process and reason for each victims. 
Se7en concentrated only on sins but forgot the details i.e. "Dante's Inferno". Messiah follows Dante true to the book hence not only the sins match but the deaths too. 
The the masterkey...the awesome plot or the motive behind killings and the reason the killer was killing them at all!!!

The only thing I could tell without telling anything is like,

"How far would you go to save someone even when the person is dead!!!" 

(I made that up, (C) is with me   )

Guys, if you could plz do watch this series, you would not be disappointed.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ check spoiler  for Suits short review.



Spoiler



suits doesn't have any courtroom Drama. Story revolves around a Lawyer a legend (Harvey) working in a Firm who gets promoted and now requires a associate to work with him(like an assistance, one who will do his paper work). While conducting interviews he co-incidentally meets Mike who knows everything about law but never went to school but passed bar because of a n bet.  He is impressed so he hires him and lies to firm about his background. 

Now they together solve cases. Cases are like mergers of two companies,takeovers, division of  companies, Employ sues Employer, frauds, He is much more like consultants and cases never reach Trial(court) all cases solved by settlement. Series also include the Personal life of mike(associate, who is talented,genius,photographic memory). How he Handle his new Job, Try to cover their Lie, and his past .


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@clmbx, Thanx and now I'm no more interested in "Suits"


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ u r welcome, Now I started "Grey's Anatomy", downloaded just First season to know how is it. Watched couple of episodes and they were really interesting. Looking forward to it


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

2011 Emmy Awards



— Drama Series: "Mad Men," AMC.

— Actress, Drama Series: Julianna Margulies, "The Good Wife," CBS.

— Actor, Drama Series: Kyle Chandler, "Friday Night Lights," DirecTV/NBC.

— Supporting Actor, Drama Series: Peter Dinklage, "Game of Thrones," HBO.

— Supporting Actress, Drama Series: Margo Martindale, "Justified," FX.

— Writing, Drama Series: Jason Katims, "Friday Night Lights," NBC.

— Directing, Drama Series: Martin Scorsese, "Boardwalk Empire," HBO.

— Comedy Series: "Modern Family," ABC.

— Actor, Comedy Series: Jim Parsons, "The Big Bang Theory," CBS.

— Actress, Comedy Series: Melissa McCarthy, "Mike & Molly," CBS.

— Supporting Actress, Comedy Series: Julie Bowen, "Modern Family," ABC.

— Supporting Actor, Comedy Series: Ty Burrell, "Modern Family," ABC.

— Writing, Comedy Series: Steven Levitan and Jeffrey Richman, "Modern Family," ABC.

— Directing, Comedy Series: Michael Spiller, "Modern Family," ABC.

— Miniseries or Movie: "Downton Abbey (Masterpiece)," PBS.

— Actress, Miniseries or Movie: Kate Winslet, "Mildred Pierce," HBO.

— Actor, Miniseries or Movie: Barry Pepper, "The Kennedys," ReelzChannel.

— Supporting Actress, Miniseries or Movie: Maggie Smith, "Downton Abbey (Masterpiece)," PBS.

— Supporting Actor, Miniseries or Movie: Guy Pearce, "Mildred Pierce," HBO.

— Directing, Miniseries, Movie or Dramatic Special: Brian Percival, "Downton Abbey (Masterpiece)," PBS.

— Writing, Miniseries, Movie or Dramatic Special: Julian Fellowes, "Downton Abbey (Masterpiece)," PBS.

— Reality-Competition Program: "The Amazing Race," CBS.

— Variety, Music or Comedy Series: "The Daily Show With Jon Stewart," Comedy Central.

— Directing, Variety, Music or Comedy Series: Don Roy King, "Saturday Night Live," NBC.

— Writing, Variety, Music or Comedy Series: "The Daily Show With Jon Stewart," Comedy Central.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



> — Drama Series: "Mad Men," AMC.



WTH Game of Thrones didnt win!!!!

Surprised to see 'Mad Men' winning twice in a row

Is it that good?



> — Supporting Actor, Drama Series: Peter Dinklage, "Game of Thrones," HBO



well this one was pretty obvious.



> — Actor, Comedy Series: Jim Parsons, "The Big Bang Theory," CBS.
> 
> — Actress, Comedy Series: Melissa McCarthy, "Mike & Molly," CBS.



Two sitcoms i enjoy watching...

Jim Parsons did it again..baaazingaa


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ "sheldon cooper" is gr8. well deserved one


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

4 year Back to back awards for mad men. 

The show is a fudging poetry. Deserves every damn thing.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

so finally big bang 5 and how i met your mother 7 being aired now...
downloads can start now


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finally managed to watch new Dexter. I am more than sure that this season is going to blow everyone's mind.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I see no mention of *Spartacus Blood and Sand*, with the reviews and few trailers I am etching to start it   . havent seen a TV series for a while now,.... any one care to comment ....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^
I completed *Spartacus Blood and Sand* Season 1 a few days back. I picked it up because of its great reviews and 8.8 rating, and it didn't disappoint. It is your Gladiator with a lot of twist and turns, gore violence and nudity.

Now watching *Modern Family*(Season 1) and *Seinfeld* (Season 3).


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> I see no mention of *Spartacus Blood and Sand*, with the reviews and few trailers I am etching to start it   . havent seen a TV series for a while now,.... any one care to comment ....



I watched both Spartacus: Blood and *Sand* and Spartacus: Gods of the *Arena*. But unfortunately Andy Whitfield, who played the title role died  this month due to cancer.

This show is my drug, I can't get enough of it! A show of this calibre is hard to find this day and age, and this show definitely proves it's worth from episode to episode. The plot is always perfect, the twists welcomed as well as cringed at, it pulls you into the characters as well as the story. Right from the get go this show was amazing, and it just gets more so as it goes on. The character development is extremely exciting and interesting as the characters we come to love tend to be slaves of people we dislike. So their actions tend to be conflicting, and sometimes choices we don't want our beloved characters to make are thrust upon them. I love how things play out, it's pure excitement and entertainment from the start to the end.


----------



## raksrules (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched Dexter S06E01....Just awesome, new serial killer, do see it.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NIGHTMARE said:


> I watched both Spartacus: Blood and *Sand* and Spartacus: Gods of the *Arena*. But unfortunately Andy Whitfield, who played the title role died  this month due to cancer.
> 
> This show is my drug, I can't get enough of it! A show of this calibre is hard to find this day and age, and this show definitely proves it's worth from episode to episode. The plot is always perfect, the twists welcomed as well as cringed at, it pulls you into the characters as well as the story. Right from the get go this show was amazing, and it just gets more so as it goes on. The character development is extremely exciting and interesting as the characters we come to love tend to be slaves of people we dislike. So their actions tend to be conflicting, and sometimes choices we don't want our beloved characters to make are thrust upon them. I love how things play out, it's pure excitement and entertainment from the start to the end.



Thanks Nightmare .... good insight, I am gonna start it then ,,,, seems exciting .....


----------



## mitraark (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

* Dexter S06
* The Big Bang Theory S05
* Grey's Anatmoy S08
* The Office S08
* The Mentalist S04
* Modern Family S03
* Glee S03
* House S08
* Castle S04
* How I Met Your Mother S07
* Two and a Half Men S09
* Its Always Sunny In Philadelphia S07
* The Vampire Diaries S03
* True Blood S04
* White Collar S04
* Weeds S07


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Greys Anatomy season 1 :: 7/10*

Well it started very well. liked it, started with 5 doctors(surgeons) starting with their internship. How they adjust with their superiors balancing their personal life & their profession. hungry for surgeries . caught up in competition with each other. solving cases.

*Grey anatomy season 2 :: 5/10*

Nothing much to say. In short it was an relationship Junk. Story moved to their personal lives, cases & Hospital were just doing a cameo in their Episodes and for this relationship junk this season was like a decade long. 

I don't know I will continue this series or not . Will check reviews & plot and then decide to go or not


----------



## Piyush (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

how's Castle and Games of Thrones?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Both are good shows.. I follow both of it so I know.. 

Game of thrones was awesome. : 9/10

this has only 1 season till now. It is story about a medieval period where few families are fighting for a throne. it is a must watch. it has all curse,fight,rivalry,lust,jealousy, of life. 

Castle is also good show. :: 8/10

 it is about a writer who gets his inspiration for writing from a Real Cop. So he follows her in  actual cases and he is very help full  in solving cases as he writes novels on Crime.  He is currently single with teenage Daughter and starting to fall for her(cop). It is really good show..


----------



## Piyush (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

hmm....looks like GoT is not my cup of tea
will give castle a try for sure
thanks


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So Chuck / Burn Notice / Castle which one to pick...


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have not watched Burn Notice. Between chuck and castle.. Go for castle first.. Sometime that chuck character is very irritating to me.. ****ing Coward,and Idiot but still that show is interesting. But castle is better then chuck In my Opinion . dunno about Burn Notice

Edit : checked Burn Notice Plot looks Interesting and very good ratings too. Will check it out . Added to my watch list


----------



## mitraark (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

CHUCK all the way of you are going to watch it from the beggining ... 

Castle if you ae talking about current season. [ Unlikely but mentioned just in case , Chuck sukked in S03. ]


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

yes that is true. If any1 wish to watch chuck he has to watch it from beginning to understand it properly.while castle can be started from this season. well even for castle pls watch last season bcoz I think this season it is continuation from last season. It is better to watch from beginning any show u start watching. In my opinion Castle is better


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Why isn't there any discussions on adult cartoons
Simpsons, family guy, American dad, Bobs burgers ,futurama, south park, archer and many more.....

Does anybody watch them regularly...

I have watched all episodes of south park from s10...
Archer is lying unwatched in my hdd..
Watched a few episodes of family guy and Simpsons on television



clmlbx said:


> well even for castle pls watch last season bcoz I think this season it is continuation from last season. It is better to watch from beginning any show u start watching. In my opinion Castle is better



will it do if i watch the pilot and the season 3 finale for castle...
and start with s4e1...

and then watch the rest episodes in vacations...
or should i watch the whole show later


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Well I like to watch whole show, season in one go but if want to continue with latest season then u need to watch at least Castle season3 Finale. 

well Castle's all episodes are mostly independent and can be watched without watching any previous epsiodes. rarely few cases are stretched to couple of episodes(in parts). But one big mystery is being covered in whole show(all seasons) that is about beckett(cop) mother murder.

well If u see Season3 finale. this is where part of that mystery is revealed. Her's mother murder is not an actual case but it sometimes coincides with their cases. In whole show their are very few episodes that links to Her mother murder.

well if u see direct S3 finale and move to S4. and watch rest episodes later u will enjoy most episodes but episodes link to her mother will be useless and boring as u have already know the end.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So, Breaking Bad is nearing season finale.

And, as its finale, something disastrous had to happen. I think these guys write the finale first and then all the other episodes.

Can't deny that its interesting now after 10 wtf episodes of season 4.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> Well I like to watch whole show, season in one go but if want to continue with latest season then u need to watch at least Castle season3 Finale.
> 
> well Castle's all episodes are mostly independent and can be watched without watching any previous epsiodes. rarely few cases are stretched to couple of episodes(in parts). But one big mystery is being covered in whole show(all seasons) that is about beckett(cop) mother murder.
> 
> ...



so much similar like mentalist - red john case....
i did the same for mentalist watched the pilot, about 7-8 episodes of s3 and s3 finale


----------



## ico (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*City Hunter (2011)* - Korean drama.

Great plot and action. Romance here and there but that's part of the 'plot' in the real sense.

20 episodes. Each an hour long. Must watch.


----------



## R2K (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Now watching
The office season 4
Completed previous 2 seasons in just 2 days ..
This show is just too hilarious


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed second season of Entourage. Very good so far.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

secret circle


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Piyush said:


> secret circle




seceret circle sucks...

please complete the sentences...


----------



## Vyom (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Decided to finally watch the long awaited and queued series, "Firefly". 
Only two episodes so far, but I am hooked to that cute girl,  Kaylee Frye, been played by "Jewel Staite". Addicted to her smile. Looks like she isn't even acting at all. So natural!



Spoiler





*i23.photobucket.com/albums/b369/JeanHavoc/Malcom%20Reynolds/Guild/ff106100.jpg
 |


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ "Firefly" is an Awesome show. You are gonna Love it after Watching that show Do watch Movie "Serenity" For Closure.

Hopefully will start "Alphas" Tonight.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



v.Na5h said:


> seceret circle sucks...
> 
> please complete the sentences...




i have gone through with 2 episodes only
is it really that bad?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Arrested Development creator plans new series as prelude to movie | Media | guardian.co.uk


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Piyush said:


> i have gone through with 2 episodes only
> is it really that bad?



i very much hate anything that has vampire,werewolves,witches and all other kinds of BS

so yeah...sucks for me


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

guys any suggestions on comic tv shows

ive big bang theory, himym and friends.
office or any ?


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The Walking Dead - Webisodes*




[Youtube]Qajfj5wzcCU[/Youtube]


[Youtube]XL9LbNJfebw[/Youtube]


[Youtube]dFMh9K6MHjQ[/Youtube]


[Youtube]OBiRDmA-95s[/Youtube]


[Youtube]iAkvgq6vhYg[/Youtube]


[Youtube]NMlG1gA6aH0[/Youtube]


----------



## R2K (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pratik385 said:


> guys any suggestions on comic tv shows
> 
> ive big bang theory, himym and friends.
> office or any ?



IT crowd is also pretty good if you are looking for TV shows catering comedy genre


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed Season 4 of Entourage. Very good show.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Alphas Season 1 :: 7/10*

First Two Episodes Are little Boring But From EP3 It kick Starts and gets Very Interesting. This Series Really remind me Of  X-men. It has many Similarities with x-men. Story is about Few People With Some super power/ability who are working for Government against People like them who uses their power/ability for Evil.    

If You Didn't like X-men Don't Watch this, It is very similar to it. At start of series Characters are not Convincing but later it is all Good.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

its so common these days

one good side and one bad side and few powerful corporate groups

some bad guys are with one corporate group and some good guys working their a$$ out to counter them
and not to forget too many coincidences :/


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> IT crowd is also pretty good if you are looking for TV shows catering comedy genre



ohk, hows office ?
i will dw IT crowd
thanks for reply mate


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Hey guys what is the difference between "Office" US & Uk and which one is better?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Office of UK was the original one. It was short lived. Just have a single season, and that too with only a few episodes.

But real fun is in US version. Watch that.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Game of Thrones last week and I'm hooked. This show has immense production values and the cinematography is simply outstanding. I completed 6 episodes back-2-back last Sunday and had to literally stop myself from going any further. Just resumed it now. 

Also saw Breaking Bad's first episode. Nothing special, but I'm expecting it would build up eventually, considering the amount of praise it's been garnering.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody watched new Sci-Fi show, *Tera Nova* which premiered today on Star World, from *Steven Spielberg* as one of the Executive producer?

Description from IMDb:


> Centers on the Shannons, an ordinary family from 2149 when the planet is dying who are transported back 85 million years to prehistoric Earth where they join Terra Nova, a colony of humans with a second chance to build a civilization.



Something's telling me this series is going to be Epic!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Terra Nova sucks. And considering that it is airing on fox, I'm more than sure that the show will be canceled.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^Don't Drown My Hopes, at least not so Soon, only "Pilot"  has been broadcasted in India till now.. May be Couple of episodes Later it Kick starts.  I was Looking forward to that Show. Now will have to consider Reviews before I get it.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Does anyone waytch *Nikita* here ?? I really like that show although many say its stupid considering all the absurd things that happen  S02 is looking good so far.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed Entourage yesterday. The show was very good. Except that the ending felt rushed.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys, The mentalist vs Castle...
which is better??

i already watch mentalist...
thinking to start watching castle too...

so how does castle fare compared to mentalist


----------



## mitraark (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Castle is definitely better than Mentalist for me. Especially the first two season was excellent ! EVery episode had  a gripping story.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

dunno know about mentalist but castle is Really fun to watch. "Castle" character is Fun to watch. 
*
Primeval  Season 1 :: 7/10*

The plot similar to Torchwood. Same Anomalies occurs which Bring extinct Animals to Our time. Group of People Try to control it and save lives.. Again as usual Twist . Professor, Leader of that team. His Wife discovered this Anomalies 8 Years ago and she is living In Past(millions of years before) for last 8 years.. Well series in interesting. But like an average Sc-fi Series. If your Sci-fi fan then u will like it.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

thanks guys ...
i asked this because im gonna download the whole 3 seasons w/o watching the pilot

guess will start the DLing then


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mitraark said:


> Does anyone waytch *Nikita* here ?? I really like that show although many say its stupid considering all the absurd things that happen  S02 is looking good so far.



It's good action TV show. I'm watching second season. 



v.Na5h said:


> Guys, The mentalist vs Castle...
> which is better??
> 
> i already watch mentalist...
> ...



In my opinion The Mentalist, I downloaded the castle but after 10 minutes I deleted the all the season.

Just finished Breaking Bad fourth season 13 episode finale.



Spoiler



Wow it was the best episode!.Awsome finale.Bravo. A masterpiece. Brilliant season.

 Although the death of Gus was kind of expected since most predicted that either him or Hank would go, it was still surprising how it went down. And Walt replying by saying ''I won'' instead of saying along the lines of ''We're safe'', it shows the path this character has gone. Everything was so perfectly done here. I have to say, I never agreed that maybe mr white had poisoned the kid...and the only thing I´m missing here is what happened or where is mike? And who send that lily flower, I think same person who poison Jessi girlfriend son ?

The great news that the Breaking Bad show is secured with AMC. Sad that it'll be the final season, but I know it will have been a hell of a ride. May Water White end up dying in the series finale? I mean, he does have terminal cancer.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*House MD season 8* w00t w00t House is back

Its a pleasure to watch Hugh Laurie. Now he has back brushed his hair! (I don't remember his brushed hair look, need to look old episodes.)

First episode was good, second was so so. Well, it could be overlooked as he had to be brought to his old environment. (I secretly wish he recruits the prison doctor   )

*Breaking Bad Season 4*, episode 12 and 13

"Sab khattam ho gaya"........now what?

@Nightmare, ur queries might be its loopholes. The finale seemed a bit hurried.

@Ethan, please stick with Breaking Bad for another 3 episodes. You won't regret. Its best is season2 then season 1.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Primeval :: Season 2 :: 8/10*

Definitely better then season 1. Season 1 was kinda slow but this kick started from first episode itself. You got all expected from this kinda series. .Good show .

*Doctor Who Season 1:: 8/10*


This is definitely 8. First 2-3 episode are slow not interesting but after that it rocks.  Same as I thought after watching Torchwood. This is must watch for sci-fi fans . And finale was Awesome.. In every Episode it has twist and Turns. And it keeps the momentum every time in whole show..Doctor character is Awsome.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> @Ethan, please stick with Breaking Bad for another 3 episodes. You won't regret. Its best is season2 then season 1.


Will do.

Anyway, I finally completed watching the 3rd season of The Mentalist, after a prolonged delay. I thought it would have been a great conclusion, but apparently, CBS just won't kill this show; it's too good for them. I just saw the first episode of the 4th season and I sense I'll regret following it from hereon. _*fingers crossed*_

Also got 'Rome' and a new thriller series called 'Ringer'.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody watching Homeland regularly

watched the pilot a long time ago...
but the show felt a bit slow...

so how is this series faring now
any twists/turns...
or is it still slow paced?

picked up a lot of new shows this year
and still more to come

Once upon a time (pilot DLed yet to watch)
Grimm (pilot DLed yet to watch)


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Doctor Who 2005 season 2 :: 8/10

Nothing changed from season1. Just awesome. Must watch for any Sci-fi Fan.I love it. again finale was just awesome. I am glad I took this show. had to do lot search to get this.. But rally enjoying this. I am not revealing anything but this series is a must watch.

already started Season 3 and have no regret same pace. gr8 adventures. specially I love new character "Martha jones" then "Rose."

hey guys does all have stopped watching series.. No one posting anything.. We are on same page from Days I guess now it will be month


----------



## mitraark (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> *House MD season 8* w00t w00t House is back
> 
> Its a pleasure to watch Hugh Laurie. Now he has back brushed his hair! (I don't remember his brushed hair look, need to look old episodes.)
> 
> First episode was good, second was so so. Well, it could be overlooked as he had to be brought to his old environment. (I secretly wish he recruits the prison doctor



House his back , his hair is back [ or gone , rather ] , and Most importantly , ADAMS is here [ the Prison Doctor  ] !!!!! Although on a sad note , 13 is gone


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Adams is cute. First in House someone gets a priority after hugh Laurie from me. She's lovely


----------



## mitraark (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Adams is cute. First in House someone gets a priority after hugh Laurie from me. She's lovely



First Cameron , then 13 , now Adams. One goes , another comes.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I never cared for Cameron or 13. They don't fall in my definition of beautiful


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Recently started to watch a South Korena series, City Hunter, after ico's recommendation. It's best to watch subtitled, so one has to be fast reader. 
The series is very intriguing, and it spell bounded me right from first episode. I have just watched two of them, and I can tell, the show moves fast. And story is really interesting.
This show was so popular in Korea, that fans have already demanded the 2nd season, which according to wikipedia is a rarity in Korea!

IMDB: IMDb - Siti hyunteo (TV Series 2011)
Wiki: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_Hunter_(TV_series)


----------



## Neo (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i want to start something related to science or fiction or something like superpowers .....
Please suggest me some...
i'm thinking for firefly or The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Big Bang Theory is Comedy not Sci-fi  but it superb Series(ya title can be little confusing)

For sci-fi

Currently Running :- 

Doctor Who 2005 (must watch for sci fi fan according to me)
Torchwood 
Primeval



Series Called OFF

Firefly
Kyle XY
Heroes


All I Mentioned are awesome Series start with any. check the plots of every one and decide which intrigues you most


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watch Heroes pt 1 and 2 *ONLY*


----------



## Neo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

thanx clmlbx.
I'm starting Doctor Who. BTW how many seasons does it have?


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

6 Seasons for now 7th season will start this Christmas.. 

Yesterday night I finished 3rd season. Tonight will start with 4th


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So guys has anyone watched 

'Grimm' or 'Once upon a time' yet??


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/381796_2131101204122_1443776753_31816144_922278897_n.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ LOL.. that cracked me up!

On a serious note.. you should have put that in Spoiler!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vineet369 said:


> ^^ LOL.. that cracked me up!
> 
> On a serious note.. you should have put that in Spoiler!!



how is that a spoiler?!


----------



## sygeek (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



v.Na5h said:


> how is that a spoiler?!


you never know


----------



## Vyom (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



v.Na5h said:


> how is that a spoiler?!





sygeek said:


> you never know



Exactly!


----------



## R2K (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pratik385 said:


> ohk, hows office ?
> i will dw IT crowd
> thanks for reply mate



LOL....replying after a month 
'The Office' series is pretty good. But you can't compare it with regual sitcoms like big bang theory HIMYM or ITcrowd
The whole series is made in a documentary pattern. So it may take a while to get used to it.


BTW How is the season 5 of The big bang theory. I really wanna catch up with season but I   can't find time to 'get ' the series and watch it peacefully ...


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

finished "Doctor Who 2005" season 5 Nothing change Awesome..


Recently I watched "Numb3rs"

*Numb3rs :: Season 1*

When I read the plot I was very Intrigued to watch it . concept is very Interesting . Use maths to solve crime. A FBI Agent's brother who is professor of Maths in CAL-SCI.
Brilliant, well-known mathematician solves crime with Maths. BUT It came out as very Average story.. at least season 1. very average. acting, crime cases, everything was average *not at all Must watch*.. But one who loves  crime solving. will like it. 

It is not bad series but not at all up to expectations, concept has a lot potential but not used properly.. In no way I will continue this.


Anyone watched "Breakout kings" will start soon.  and also will start Torchwood season 4. and doctor Who 2005 season 6 as soon as I get it.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Primeval season 3  :: 8/10*

This season changes everything. this season turns an average Tv-series. to gr8 series.. Awesome, It is just a best season in this series. A lot of twist and turns to keep you in Edge and keep excited about next episode and next season.. this season story they changed from episode based to Series based . 

*Season 4 :: 8/10* 

still Season 3 is best but thrill continues in this seasons. All good parts of season 3 is still here.. Now way this show is heading is gr8.

*Torchwood Season 4 :: 8/10*

Now same here Season 3 was big change in Show. As here too from season 3 story changes from Episode based to series Base.. I really like this concept.. Season 4 is best in this series.


watched couple of Breakout kings Episode.. till now it looks like a average crime show only difference is few criminals who themselves are expert in what they do help to catch criminals(one who broke out of prisons) in return they get 1 month cut for every man they help to catch from their Time. But yes it seems interesting for now so will continue


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Guys suggest/rate some Sitcoms from the 90s or early 00s*

Thinking of trying first few episodes of following shows...
but now i think its not a effective way to seive out a good show..

my friend almost rejected dexter after watching first two episodes
after a little persuasion he started watching it and now cant stop thinking about the happenings of the next episode 

even i would have missed on shows like Breaking Bad,Mike and molly (which is now feel is even better than TBBT and 2.5 men)


Anyway here are the shows



> Seinfeld
> Everybody Loves Raymond
> That 70s Show
> Frasier
> ...



_Will probably skip-_
Friends (Absolutely hate the shows which overdo the relationship thingy..)
ER (And no doctor or medical terms ...and yes no SHRINKSSS!!! the part i hate the most...i used to literally skip the part of 2.5 men which had a session between charlie and that lady shrink...)

I dont understand whats the American obsession with shrinks 
Even DEXTER has started it now 

*Please rate the shows u have watched in this format in this format*
1>2>7>6>8....
 no need to include > if u feel lazy 
eg 12768 will do too


----------



## amrawtanshx (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@v.Nash
Do see Seinfeld. It is my favorite sitcom. It has classy comedy and still one of the best TV shows aired, imo.
Add *Curb Your Enthusiasm* to that list. It is pretty good.
How I Met Your Mother. Well I was addicted to it. Definitely a must watch. Way better than Friends.
1>>>10>Curb Your Enthusiasm>9>2.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Spartacus: Gods of the Arena:: 7/10* 

well this is the First explicit series I have watched and I enjoyed watching it.. Similar to it I watched few months back game of thrones.. this is superb series.. I really liked the screenplay and cinematography.. vfx for nice.. that blood and sand I liked it. this was prequel to Spartacus blood and sand so I watched it before that

*Spartacus: Vengeance :: 8/10*
One of best Series I have watched and best in this genre.. I am the one who is always interested in History. I love History.. And series with Honour,courage,explicitly, awesome..same her nice screenplay and cinematography


----------



## mitraark (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone following Dexter ?? Best Season Ever. Completely blown away.

Also , just watched the latest ep of How I Met Your Mother... like 5 minutes after it aired in the US


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ will watch Dexter after season is finished.. I hate waiting for this type of series where you are so excited what will happen next 

well waiting for these show's season to finished so I can start 

Castle
chuck
Dexter
House
white Collar

*Eli stone :: 8/10*

Just awesome Show.. I loved this and was eagerly waiting for to recommend this here. I have no Idea and am so mad that why this show was canceled after 2 seasons.. Just Awesome from my side it is highly recommend. 

this is story of a lawyer who get aneurysm and then he gets visions which lead him to cases which are very high in moral value.. ..

*Human Target : season1 :: 6/10*

An average Action Seires..



*guys recommend more series like.. spartacus & game of throne.*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

spartacus is one of my favorite.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> LOL....replying after a month
> 'The Office' series is pretty good. But you can't compare it with regual sitcoms like big bang theory HIMYM or ITcrowd
> The whole series is made in a documentary pattern. So it may take a while to get used to it.



Thanks for Reply man 

I already started watching The office (US one) completed season 2
Its really nice as im new to IT job, the cubicle life is really well documented 
Its very different from HIMYM and TBBT.



> BTW How is the season 5 of The big bang theory. I really wanna catch up with season but I   can't find time to 'get ' the series and watch it peacefully ...



Dude, TBBT has lost its touch man. Amy and few characters are ruining all the show :X
Season 1 and 2 were the best. I havent seen Season 5 because i lost interest in it.

*I will d/w Scrubs and IT crowd, any comment on these anyone, Rating?*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Terra Nova and started Dexter Season 1


----------



## pramudit (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

does any anybody have full bey-blade/DBZ/shinchan episodes...
Hindi preffered... english will also work..... direct resumable links preferred over torrent...


----------



## Vyom (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ You can't demand for piracy links.
Please do us a favor and read the official rules of this forum! DUH!


----------



## techbulb (Dec 31, 2011)

I am following himym(waiting),tbbt (waiting) ,scrubs (can't find to##ents),dexter (waiting)


----------



## R2K (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pratik385 said:


> Thanks for Reply man
> 
> I already started watching The office (US one) completed season 2
> Its really nice as im new to IT job, the cubicle life is really well documented
> ...



And I thought I was the only one getting the feeling that TBBT has lost its charm. Except for a couple of episodes, this season seems to be an whole array of disappointment


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> And I thought I was the only one getting the feeling that TBBT has lost its charm. Except for a couple of episodes, this season seems to be an whole array of disappointment



yeah the girlie group is ruining it

esp sheldon's gf
thank god they got rid of priya and hope they never bring her back


----------



## pramudit (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

ohh ya.... i forgot to read it....
sorry for that....

ohh ya.... i forgot to read it....
sorry for that....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Loving Dexter wow


----------



## raksrules (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Weeds. On season 3 now. Timepass series.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Entourage*
The best guy flick ever!!!damn i miss it so much!!


----------



## Neo (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have become a big fan of animies. Now watching Naruto Shippuden ( Why they don't release all the episodes together? I hate it when I have to wait for what will happen next. ).

Also watching Fullmetal Alchelmists, just loving it so far.


----------



## KDroid (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just finished TBBT Season 1.  Enjoyed it!


----------



## Neo (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

TBBT?


----------



## nims11 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ the big bang theory


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



techbulb said:


> I am following himym(waiting),tbbt (waiting) ,scrubs (can't find to##ents),dexter (waiting)



How is TBBT compared to HIMYM?

Scrubs are avail. there...


----------



## Jripper (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

"Sherlock"ed of late @_@ Amazing.
And ofcourse castle is ongoing as well.


----------



## techbulb (Jan 14, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> How is TBBT compared to HIMYM?
> 
> Scrubs are avail. there...



They both are different types of comedies but tbbt is better than HIMYM .

peace out ;-D


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 14, 2012)

hey guys ...can any one suggest me some 20min comedy sitcoms...except tbbt, himym, two and a half men &scrubs ...coz i hv finished all of them


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ How about, The Office!!??


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Hey Guys... I need Season 1-8 of Two & A Half Men in decent quality.

Would be happy to share my stuff.. Ive got a few sitcoms...  Big Bang Theory, How I met you mother, Scrubs, Friends.. etc.. 

Please let me know if any1 wants to share DVD's instead of downloading??! 

pratik385 & V.I.P. - Big Bang Theory Season 5 is really good - they've toned down the ShAmy madness..


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Some updates on *House* and *Fringe*



> An Unsure Diagnosis for House
> There has been a lot of speculation over whether season 8 of House might be its last. The ratings for the show aren't what they once were, even if they do remain respectable. The departure of Lisa Edelstein at the end of House season 7 was a blow to the show's storylines and to fan confidence.
> 
> But will House survive?
> ...



Saved or Canceled? News on the Fates of 'House' and 'Fringe'


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Alcatraz new show in market, people who love time traveling type show they going to love it. I don't where is my friend SAM@9 these day mine and his taste are similar in Sci Fi.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Started Alcatraz new show in market, *people who love time traveling type show* they going to love it. I don't where is my friend SAM@9 these day mine and his taste are similar in Sci Fi.



I heard someone called me!

Thanks NIGHTMARE, for informing us about the Alcatraz! 
Looks like it's going to be one hell of a show!


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

OT : Alcatraz! Hmmmm... 
Reminds me of General Alcatraz!!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just saw the trailer of Alcatraz... Hurley is back! 
WOW!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> I heard someone called me!
> 
> Thanks NIGHTMARE, for informing us about the Alcatraz!
> Looks like it's going to be one hell of a show!



Welcome to the club, yes I just finished two episode they are fanatic.   



Vyom said:


> Just saw the trailer of Alcatraz... Hurley is back!
> WOW!




I used episodecalendar app to monitor my all show, Now it's very hard to miss any show.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

finished White Collar first season
good


----------



## Vyom (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

A Spin-Off from "The Office" is in the works based on my fav character, "Dwight Schrute"!! 

Source: NBC developing 'The Office' spinoff for Rainn Wilson | Inside TV | EW.com



> Now this is a spinoff worth cheering over: NBC is giving consideration to a new family comedy that would feature The Office character Dwight Schrute as a farmer.
> 
> Yep, you read that right. Deadline is reporting that Schrute – played by Rainn Wilson — would conceivably return home to the family beet farm and bed & breakfast. A backdoor pilot would air later this season and take place at the Schrute Farms. If picked up to series, the show would likely air as part of NBC’s midseason lineup in 2013.


----------



## ksagar7up (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I always prefer sitcoms rather than drama / action -thriller series....
But after Dexter, Tera Nova, Necessary Roughness... I m tend to get inclined 2wards the those genres.....

any way My list for Sitcoms is:

-Seinfeld,
-Friends,
-TBBT,
-TaHM,
-Everybody Loves Raymond,
-Rules of Engagement (Shocked to see no sign of this in our discussion)
-The Simpsons (Same as above ...dude...)
etc.

And how cud u forget our Desi Sitcoms....yaar....

1. Sarabhai v/s Sarabhai (Can beat the sh!t out of any sitcom)
2. TMKOC.
3. Khichdi

Lets get some Nostalgic now....
how abt:

-Dekh bhai Dekh,
-Hum Paanch,
-Tu Tu Main Main,
-Shrimaan Shrimati
-Yess Boss,
-Office Office
.....

you wanna add some in it???


,,,.....


----------



## R2K (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Currently watching FRIENDS. Completed 9 seasons. About to watch the last and final season now. I have to say I really enjoyed it so far. 
Although the show is pretty old...it still can relate to the present in so many ways...

But I don't get why they chose to end the show in season 10 eventhough it was getting widely popular and a steady increase in viewers all around the globe with each new season....


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^Oh, i'm in season 3..


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys need suggestion here...

Currently I'm watching "The Mentalist". Very boring TV series. Some b-grade cases (till now all of 'em are on infidelity") spiced up with a few genius moment of Patrick Jane.

Give me something intelligent in line of "House MD" or exciting as "Dexter" or "Breaking bad"

Following are the TV series I've with me...choose one for me.



> Burn Notice
> Castle
> Californication
> King of queens
> ...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys Spartacus second season 2 is on-air now.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@Rhitwik
Sherlok?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I've seen the original Sherlock Holmes TV series. Don't want to watch any other.

Please recommend one from the list.


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ watch Castle, I follow it & it's gr8 

don't know about classic "sherlock Hoolmes "  but  sherlock 2010 is worth a watch 

lately I have not updated my series here

New Series I watched  are

Leverage
Sherlock
Terra Nova

Hope I have not forgotten some series to mention


Chuck ended

well I got some hint in Last season, But still a surprise

thanx for informing about Alcatraz

will keep an eye on "Alcatraz", If it is sci-fi and time travel then I am going to love it.. hope it is good

yes, I did forgot couple of series I watched

Human Target (2010)

Lie to me


----------



## Neo (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Who all watch animies? Anyone watch Naruto?
Also which are the best animies to watch?

Doctor Who season 3 completed. Nothing special. Each season he gets a new girl. Same Tardis and Same Time Travel. It is becoming Boooooring now.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Big bang theory-Really funny!! Bazinga !!Bazinga
Friends
Charlies Angle


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> I've seen the original Sherlock Holmes TV series. Don't want to watch any other.
> 
> Please recommend one from the list.



the sopranos


----------



## R2K (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any new sitcoms that you guys recommend watching ?


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Hey guys I am currently watching Hawaii five O

Pls recommend some sci-fi or action to watch after that


----------



## Neo (Feb 12, 2012)

Doctor Who 
Prison Beak
Try animies. They are more fun. Start With Naruto, Naruto Shippuden.


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have already watched Doctor Who (Best Sci-fi series)
yet to watch prison break (pending in my list)

but I would like to watch something that started recently and is good


----------



## mitraark (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched the 1st season of Terra Nova [ average , family ] .
Started on Alcatraz  [ average ] , Spartacus Vengance [ excellent ]  

Also , ongoing , The Big Bang Theory , How I Met Your Mother , Nikita , Castle , Two and a Half Men , Californication [  ] 

Lastly , House S08E11 was EXCELLENT !!!


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys, I'm almost at the end of FRIENDS & HIMYM(ongoing) recommend me some good sitcoms like these..


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Has anyone watched '*The wonder years*'??? I loved that show and now fortunately its on Comedy Central channel


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



MegaMind said:


> Guys, I'm almost at the end of FRIENDS & HIMYM(ongoing) recommend me some good sitcoms like these..



hmm when ever I see Friends mentioned It always intrigue me so much  to watch but when I see it's dates, I have a thought to  let it pass as I have to start from episode 1, and have to cover 10 seasons almost 240 episodes.

But it still intrigues me whenever some one mentions it.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Watch an episode per day. And you will finish it in not more than 1 year! 
I do that. Each day new episode of any series.  (Sometimes two.)


----------



## hellknight (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Seinfeld was the best sitcom that I ever saw.. If you think Howard Wolowitz is cheap, wait until you see George Constanza.. watch it guys, it's awesome..

On the sad part, it's really sad to see House ending this year.. Hugh Laurie rules!!


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Nowadays, I am watching "It's always sunny in Philadelphia"
My fav sci-fic "Doctor Who"
"The Big Bang Theory"

and looks like no mentioned here everyone's favorite CID


----------



## theserpent (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Big bang theory the best show
two and a half men...Anyone knows where can i see this online??


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

so is that announced that "House" will end this year or it is just a rumor.


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just finished *IT crowd* 8/10 
Loved it 
Brits comedy !!!
Hope they will make season 5

Now confused between Seinfield or Scrubs to download.
Which one should i go first 
Also any comments on Doggie Howser ?


----------



## R2K (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> hmm when ever I see Friends mentioned It always intrigue me so much  to watch but when I see it's dates, I have a thought to  let it pass as I have to start from episode 1, and have to cover 10 seasons almost 240 episodes.
> 
> But it still intrigues me whenever some one mentions it.



Its important to watch it from its first episode . Otherwise you won't get the hang of it  ....Start watching it and you will enjoy it for sure.
And did anyone else felt like they ended the the show in a rush in season 10 even though the plot of the series still had promising ideas for more seasons.



pratik385 said:


> Just finished *IT crowd* 8/10
> Loved it
> Brits comedy !!!
> Hope they will make season 5
> ...



IT crowd was great indeed 
I watched the whole 4 seasons in just 2 days (each season had just 6 episodes)


----------



## mitraark (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone wathes SPartacus ? The new season is going quite well 1


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I watched spartacus blood and sand And spartacus gods of the arena, now watching spartacus vengeance


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

anyone watching "Breaking The Magician's Code: Magic's Biggest Secrets Finally Revealed"  on AXN channel?

very nice show 

The Masked Magician is back! Did you ever wonder about the incredible secrets of magic? From simple card tricks and sleights of hand, to amazing illusions that baffle and deceive, magic’s greatest secrets have always been kept from the public. Now, the magician’s sacred code of silence is broken forever in Breaking the Magician’s Code: Magic’s Biggest Secrets Finally Revealed. This new series discloses for the first time the magic tricks that have captivated audiences for centuries. Nowhere else does a magician dare to reveal the dark secrets behind the world’s most mystifying illusions. “The Masked Magician” will expose some of the most closely guarded trade secrets of magic, including baffling trickery as:

    walking through a solid wall of steel

    making a woman vanish right before your eyes

and many more! The original “Breaking the Magician’s Code” series of specials was one of the highest-rated series of specials in television history, setting records for audiences of all ages.See how these and many more other incredible secrets of magic really work on Breaking the Magician’s Code: Magic’s Biggest Secrets Finally Revealed on AXN!


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Rockstar11 said:


> anyone watching "Breaking The Magician's Code: Magic's Biggest Secrets Finally Revealed"  on AXN channel?
> 
> very nice show


Yup, but it repeats a lot, saw the same episodes over a few times and then got bored.


----------



## buddyram (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Rockstar11 said:


> anyone watching "Breaking The Magician's Code: Magic's Biggest Secrets Finally Revealed"  on AXN channel?
> 
> very nice show



Have they started it again!

I hope they wont repeat the old episodes


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



tkin said:


> Yup, but it repeats a lot, saw the same episodes over a few times and then got bored.





buddyram said:


> Have they started it again!
> 
> I hope they wont repeat the old episodes



how many episodes of this show?


----------



## buddyram (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^no idea, had seen it quite a while back


----------



## KDroid (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Big Bang theory is Ending this Season


----------



## techbulb (Feb 20, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Big Bang theory is Ending this Season



Huh good one


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Someone here recommended me "Castle"...well bless you dude.

Absolutely loving this. The Mentalist is really boring sh1t in-front of it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Wait till you reach season 4 of castle, you'll puke your kidneys out(all episodes except latest two suck), Mentalist 4th season also took a dive but now its better than castle overall.

You should try watching Person of Interest.

Also, House MD is ending,


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Someone here recommended me "Castle"...well bless you dude.
> 
> Absolutely loving this. The Mentalist is really boring sh1t in-front of it.




have to begin it at the earliest...
have downloaded all the four seasons



tkin said:


> You should try watching Person of Interest.



yeah POI is just awesome


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



buddyram said:


> ^no idea, had seen it quite a while back



hmm okkk


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Saw IMDB tagline of POI.... "Minority Report" eh?!


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Saw IMDB tagline of POI.... "Minority Report" eh?!


Not really, no future seeing cr@p, this is pure science, more like psychological profiling, this predicts peoples actions, does not see the future as such.

See just one episode, you'll understand the theme, new and refreshing.


----------



## mrao (Feb 24, 2012)

Try Alcatraz..if you liked Fringe, you'll like this one too...is still in season one


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mrao said:


> Try Alcatraz..if you liked Fringe, you'll like this one too...is still in season one


Saw first few eps of fringe, didn't like it, does it get better?


----------



## mitraark (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



tkin said:


> Saw first few eps of fringe, didn't like it, does it get better?



I also found the show quite average , the cop seems to figure out everything way too fafetchedly .

By the way , Spartacus (S02E05) last night , was MIND BLASTING !

THE DRAMA !


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Someone here recommended me "Castle"...well bless you dude.
> 
> Absolutely loving this. The Mentalist is really boring sh1t in-front of it.




I did  gr8 you like it



tkin said:


> Wait till you reach season 4 of castle, you'll puke your kidneys out(all episodes except latest two suck), Mentalist 4th season also took a dive but now its better than castle overall.
> 
> You should try watching Person of Interest.
> 
> Also, House MD is ending,




Is it so , I have not watched 4th season as I usually watch season after it ends so I finish any season in a Week or so, 2-3 Episodes per Day(night)

hope it is good, 3rd season Finale was awesome.

House is Ending chuck ended  


long live Doctor Who, Big band theory. My Favorite Series

eagerly waiting to end seasons of BBT,castle,white collar So I can start


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

BBT is going nice.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Lie to me


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ yup that is Interesting,  but Average,  will soon watch Season 3 last season of series.


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ It was good, but got a bit repetitive at the end.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

big bang theory is awesome,
watched alot of tv shows..

friends
himym
castle
spartacus
supernatural
two and a half men
prison break
chuck
dr who(only few episodes)
family guy
scrubs
person of intrest
sherlock holmes(also awesome)
its always sunny in Philadelphia
dexter(s1 nly)
mr sunshine(nly 9 e,)

and the list goes on.
any one watching "it's always sunny in philly"??
n


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Few words about Castle,

*Castle:* Finished season 2 of Castle and liked it. Cases are not that interesting but at least they all do not belong to adultery cases like Mentalist.
Acting of Nathan Fillion as Richard Castle is very good. But I can't say the same about Stana Katic as Becket. Her dialog delivery is not proper. If you look closely you could find that she talks without opening her mouth properly. She speaks like a ventriloquist. And I still don't understand why her clothing is always RED??? In 95% episodes she wore either full red clothes or red top! Why???
The main thing that I would appreciate about castle is try to shift the focus from murder cases to the personal lives of both leads. Till now, only House could do this perfectly. When you start you wait for the special case in each episode but later you want to watch what House did today. Castle came close to this shift but not properly executed it.

And one recommendation from my end,
*Fawlty Towers* 
The best british comedy I've ever seen. Only 12 episodes. You would roll on floors laughing (writing 'ROFL' seemed injustice to this brilliant show)
Add the awesome acting of John Cleese as Mr. Fawlty and Andrew Sachs as Manuel are extra extra benefit.
Please check this out.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



tkin said:


> ^^ It was good, but got a bit repetitive at the end.



yea agree...it keeps you hooked for the 1st season...but later on there's nothing new...as you said it becomes repetitive....thats why I left season 3.


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 27, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> any one watching "it's always sunny in philly"??
> n


I do, its so funny


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 27, 2012)

I have already watched(all seasons) -
How I met your mother
Big bang theory
Prison break
Supernatural
South park
Friends
The office
Breaking bad
Dexter

I want to watch - 
Its always sunny in phily
Vampire diaries
Two and a half men
Small ville
Sherlock holmes
Naruto (my friends are mad about it!)


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rahul_c said:


> I have already watched(all seasons) -
> How I met your mother
> Big bang theory
> Prison break
> ...



ya i hav a frnd who is mad abt naruto....
he also watches most of the anime series like bleach,deathnote,beelzebub,cowboy bebop,gun grave n so on..

i got stuck @ smallville season 4,havnt resumed it yet...
n ya its always sunny in philly is hilarious.waiting for the next season


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 27, 2012)

^Seriously I dont get what people like in Naruto, may be it must be watched from beggining. I find it lame.
Charles and Dee are the best in Its always sunny in PA. I also watched Scrubs.
Saw ad of American Horror Stories on FX, anybody watched it. Looked impressive...
Smallville-Suggested by friend, who watches it because Selena Gomez tweeted once about it! 
Its about Superheroes is it, Superman etc?


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

its superman(clark kent),its 40 min i think.
i watched 2 seasons of heroes.then stopped.
now im planning on starting alcatraz..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Its about the time for every TV show to back off and make the way to MAD MEN.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

From 'Fawlty Towers'



> Customer: Thought I'd try somewhere in town. Anywhere you'd recommend?
> Mr. Fawlty: What sort of food were you thinking of? Fruit, or...
> Customer: Anywhere they do French food?
> Mr. Fawlty: Yes, France, I believe.
> ...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

recently startrted watching one of my best shows ever-
THE WONDER YEARS
HAPPILY DIVORCED


----------



## mitraark (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vamsi_krishna said:


> Its about the time for every TV show to back off and make the way to MAD MEN.




I know it is highly acclaimed and rated everywhere but i watched 4 episodes and felt it was going quite slow


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ You just need to connect to the characters, phase and the setting. Give it another shot. Shows like this should not be missed.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started new show Awake. And I was watching in comatose mode.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Started new show Awake. And I was watching in comatose mode.



First they were making tv series into movies and now movies into TV series.

Premonition (2007) - IMDb


----------



## reddead (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

saw the first episode of "Spaced", already loving it....simon pegg is as usual awesome

need to checkout all of edgar wright's work


----------



## ksagar7up (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Whhy is no one mentioning the desi sitcoms??


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ksagar7up said:


> Whhy is no one mentioning the desi sitcoms??



Stopped watching desi sitcoms since I got hooked to stuff on Star World.

Now watching Dexter season 6.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any fan of Supernatural and Castle in here??


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Any fan of Supernatural and Castle in here??



I've seen Supernatural till season 5, not seen Castle yet though.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ksagar7up said:


> Whhy is no one mentioning the desi sitcoms??



What is that?


----------



## reddead (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



himadri_sm said:


> What is that?



i remember watching dekh bhai dekh as a kid...it was a fun...


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Any fan of Supernatural and Castle in here??




Watched Castle and like it, Have all seasons of supernatural since last year but yet to see, is it good, As some one said to me it is like in horror category and I hate horror to me it seems to character wearing makeup joking around on screen..I hate horror genre, never watch it


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Any fan of Supernatural and Castle in here??



Watching supernatural from beginning I love horror and all supernatural shows. I watched one episode of Castle but it does not my taste.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone seen "Band of Brothers"? Awesome war drama for those who have the taste.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Anyone seen "Band of Brothers"? Awesome war drama for those who have the taste.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



If you liked band of brothers, watch "The Pacific" & "Generation Kill"


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I am looking for the Pacific too. Saw a couple of episodes on HBO. Never heard about Generation Kill though, will look it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Anyone seen "Band of Brothers"? Awesome war drama for those who have the taste.



Yep.



himadri_sm said:


> If you liked band of brothers, watch "The Pacific" & "Generation Kill"



Dug Generation Kill from the very beginning. Wish it lasted longer.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Never heard about Generation Kill though, will look it up.



Definitely do.



clmlbx said:


> Watched Castle and like it, Have all seasons of supernatural since last year but yet to see, is it good, As some one said to me it is like in horror category and I hate horror to me it seems to character wearing makeup joking around on screen..I hate horror genre, never watch it



Ah, well Castle is nearing the end of Season 4 in the US. From this week onwards, Castle Season 4 will be telecast every Wednesday on Star World @10pm. Do watch.

And gobble up the Supernatural episodes. Season 7 Episode 16 will be aired on the 9th of this month in the US. So catch up fast.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I've seen Supernatural till season 5, not seen Castle yet though.



Watch Season 6 and whatever that has been shown of Season 7.
Watch Castle. See if you like it.


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

ok, wanted to share mine:
Watching: Game of Thrones, Spartacus II & Fringe these days.
Game of Thrones recommended for those who loved Spartacus.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys seee Person of intrest every tuesday at 10.Its a really good Show-8.5/10.



> About it:Theres a machine,Which finds out a murder before it happens


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^is that like minority report?

Is it that good will definitely give a try.


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

anybody seen Supernatural???...is it worth watching??


----------



## mitraark (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mayanksharma said:


> Game of Thrones recommended for those who loved Spartacus.



Point noted.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I am a huge fan of Dexter though. Dug every episode.


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^i skipped the 3rd season....felt it was a bit boring!!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watches animeS!


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 14, 2012)

^try Archer.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

TV = crap

TV + Big Bang Theory = Win.

Big Band Theory is the next thing I got addicted to after Bayblade.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Thats the first American Show of star world(non-cartoon) i ever saw,After that i started seeing chariles angles,two and half men,and now person of intrest.
@clmlbx Person of Interest (TV Series 2011) - IMDb


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am a huge fan of Dexter though. Dug every episode.



+1. Currently watching season 4



JojoTheDragon said:


> TV = crap
> 
> TV + Big Bang Theory = Win.
> 
> Big Band Theory is the next thing I got addicted to after Bayblade.



Hindi TV most of them are =  crap

English TV show are at-least you can watch once.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



maddy1205 said:


> anybody seen Supernatural???...is it worth watching??



First season has some WTF episodes. Second season onwards it gets better.



maddy1205 said:


> ^^i skipped the 3rd season....felt it was a bit boring!!



3rd season was a little drab, but still watched it to keep the flow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theserpent (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

f** you star world.
Guys can we contact star world?
They removed big bang?
How can they do that


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ That's really sad!
Although the channel was responsible to introduce the show to me, but is not the provider for me anymore.  (If you know what I mean.)

Btw, I think the easiest way to contact Star World is their facebook page. 
*www.facebook.com/StarWorldIndia


----------



## theserpent (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Yea,Im not wasting my *edited* for that show


----------



## ritvij (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> ^^ That's really sad!
> Although the channel was responsible to introduce the show to me, but is not the provider for me anymore.  (If you know what I mean.)
> 
> Btw, I think the easiest way to contact Star World is their facebook page.
> *www.facebook.com/StarWorldIndia



+100.. everyone is a subscriber to that provider only...
btw, now watching the vampire diaries, TBBT, Dexter, Hustle, Psych!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Which is a good show to see,Now that the Great Star world has removed probably the best show ever TBBT.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I am currently addicted to The wonder years on comedy central and big band theory with sheldon,raj and penny its quite ejucative (as i am science student)for me SpecIALLY 
The theories of Sheldon LOL.....


----------



## theserpent (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Sadly no More big bang thanks to star world


----------



## Desmond (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Now watching The Pacific, not finding it as appealing as Band Of Brothers. Watching nevertheless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## techbulb (Mar 20, 2012)

Joey started in place of tbbt its good i watched its first episode yesterday was quite good and when the current tbbt season gets over in usa it will start again on star world they can only show the show here when its over in usa (not applies to all shows)


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



serpent16 said:


> ^^ Sadly no More big bang thanks to star world



i watch online on youtube..btw and my cable dont have star world...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The walking dead is going interesting


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NIGHTMARE said:


> The walking dead is going interesting



u watch online or its on tv?

any vampire diaries fans here except me?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pkkumarcool said:


> u watch online or its on tv?
> 
> any vampire diaries fans here except me?



I download them in 720p and watch later and also download the rip one for storage purpose.

I'm a big fan of The Vampire Diaries 

here is my list 

*i.imgur.com/RTrwg.png


----------



## ritvij (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

"vampire diaries fan"-- don't leave me out.!!


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any Doctor Who fans here?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I heard TBBT got banned in the sub-continent


----------



## ritvij (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

saw it airing on z cafe today afternoon...:/


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ i dont know facebook star world fan page.In that someone told me


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Lol... rumors...  Anyway.. even if it's "banned" (which is highly unlikely, since I don't think it breaks any "cultural" rules), its not going to make an impact who "really" want to watch them! :/


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@Vyom the reason they said..TBBT caused lots of crimes/hate crimes in age group of 10-19 in india.
While 95% of that age group doesnt even know what TBBT is in india


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

what is it?


----------



## sincerelaugh (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Have you guys seen spartacus?????


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ritvij said:


> "vampire diaries fan"-- don't leave me out.!!



You are welcome to club.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Any Doctor Who fans here?



Me



sincerelaugh said:


> Have you guys seen spartacus?????



From the first season.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any one watching 'Joey' or 'Wonder years'?


----------



## R2K (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



serpent16 said:


> @Vyom the reason they said..TBBT caused lots of crimes/hate crimes in age group of 10-19 in india.
> While 95% of that age group doesnt even know what TBBT is in india



That definitely won't be the reason... Its a freaking comedy show 
BTW What difference does it make if its banned.. Most of the people here doesn't depend on TV anymore to watch it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

some do...having slow connections..


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Any Doctor Who fans here?



Me too Best Sci-fi Series 



pkkumarcool said:


> some do...having slow connections..



If you are broadband user, you have minimum 256 kbps that is enough to download obviously if it unlimited(no data limit)..

I have 256kbps and download everything.. Well TV is out of reach, but I like watching it on my time when you want, instead sticking to TV at particular time, and without ads, quick back to back episodes.. 

I love Internet never mind how slow it is


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Fir & cid only.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@clmlbx I am not talking about myself i too have 3g connection can stream youtube within seconds...
But i dont get the feeling of watching relaxed like TV
YES iNTERNET IS A GOD GIFT !!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pkkumarcool said:


> @clmlbx I am not talking about myself i too have 3g connection can stream youtube within seconds...
> But i dont get the feeling of watching relaxed like TV
> YES iNTERNET IS A GOD GIFT !!



+1.I preffer saving Bandwith for some other stuff


----------



## R2K (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia"
I have to say its definitely getting into my list of favorite sitcoms.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Game Of Thrones , starts tomorrow [ April 2 in India ]


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> Started watching "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia"
> I have to say its definitely getting into my list of favorite sitcoms.



hope it is good, have started getting it, but look of it does not feel good, have not watched yet just forwarded and watched some moments


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished 'The Wonder years'...loved it... Anyone watching 'Joey' or 'Two and a half men'...how is it ??


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Two and a half men is awesome .. will start season 3 in few days


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> Two and a half men is awesome .. will start season 3 in few days



hmm...what abt 'Joey'...anyone watching it???


----------



## reddead (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> hmm...what abt 'Joey'...anyone watching it???



stay away from that show......
i saw the 1st episode and wanted to puke


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started HIMYM i say its reallly awsome!! finish 4 episodes


----------



## abhidev (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



reddead said:


> stay away from that show......
> i saw the 1st episode and wanted to puke



really its that bad... well will try watching some myself as Joey was really funny in Friends. thanx.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Is "Awakward" inspired by "EasyA" or the reverse?
They are very similar!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Entourage anybody?


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Here's the news for HIMYM fans



Spoiler



Barney will be getting married and his wife will be shown in last episode of season 7





R2K said:


> Started watching "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia"
> I have to say its definitely getting into my list of favorite sitcoms.



How is it man?
anybetter than HIMYM, TBBT, IT crowd or TAHM?


----------



## v.Na5h (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pratik385 said:


> How is it man?
> anybetter than HIMYM, TBBT, IT crowd or TAHM?



its not comparable to the mentioned sitcoms...
its in a different league...
id say its boring....but most people like it...
btw i watched just three episodes








Guys just updated my list of watched/watching tv shows
its in the order of my rating

IMDb: TV Shows i have watched... - a list by v-nash

have a look.....


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Walking Dead.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^It is good, I am d***L***ing second season of it will start watching it soon .

Today am gonna watch sherlock season 2 Final Episode. hopefully


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watching Supernatural(on STAR World, not AXN) ?



Spoiler



Dean Winchester is awesome


----------



## maddy1205 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^yep!!!


----------



## Nithu (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching 'Fringe'
till now good


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Hey guys where did you'll get how i meet your mother


----------



## abhidev (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching 'Dexter' after lot of recommendations...and m lovin it...


----------



## MegaMind (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



serpent16 said:


> Hey guys where did you'll get how i meet your mother



Download from t*rr**t..


----------



## noob (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



serpent16 said:


> Hey guys where did you'll get how i meet your mother



I watch it directly on CBS.com


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Well the problem was i searched how i *meet* your mother instead of met 
I thought the show was banned etc. 

Btw this show has spoilt me.Now i dont find TBBT intresting
Any idea When is TBBT season 5 Hitting  India.
And Person of intrest is a bit boring these days,Any one else feel that?


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



serpent16 said:


> Well the problem was i searched how i *meet* your mother instead of met
> I thought the show was banned etc.
> 
> Btw this show has spoilt me.Now i dont find TBBT intresting
> ...



i strongly suggest u to watch the vampire diaries ep1 season 1


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Im nearing the end of my vactions.Have 25 days left    For college to start
I have to finish 
1)HIMYM-SEASON 3,4,5,6 Where can i see season 7 online-This is the season im actually looking for
2)Family Guy-seaon 2,3,4,5,and i think 6 and 7,
3)American Pie,Rush hour,mi 2 and 3.
BTW *@noob CBS doesnt have the video FOR INDIA*

Then back to Yaaawwwn!!Boiring 2 Puc


----------



## clmlbx (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

walking dead season 2: 7/10

Very Interesting and liked it.. waiting for season 3

lie to me season 3 : 4/10

**** boring, still 3-4 eps left to watch but it is damn slow and boring season 1 was very good, 2 was ok and three got **** so no 4th season for it haaha.. 

Next will start house so cover up all episodes till now and watch finale immediately as released.  

then Big bang theory recent season and then will start Warehouse 13 season 1

hmm also then spartacus and game of thrones latest seasons

sherlock season 2 : 8/10

worth watching it really liked it but just 3 episodes per season is .....


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Noone likes Family guy here?


----------



## ritvij (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pkkumarcool said:


> i strongly suggest u to watch the vampire diaries ep1 season 1



+10000. did you see episode 20 of season 3.. mahn ultimate!!!
@serpent16- leave em all and start watching tvd.. ek baar CHASKA lag jaye to chutega nai..!!!


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ritvij said:


> +10000. did you see episode 20 of season 3.. mahn ultimate!!!
> @serpent16- leave em all and start watching tvd.. ek baar CHASKA lag jaye to chutega nai..!!!



it is the best tv series i hav seen in my life till now...@ritvij nope still finishing season 2
vampire diary has the best ending that grabs u to watch next episode..


----------



## ritvij (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pkkumarcool said:


> it is the best tv series i hav seen in my life till now...@ritvij nope still finishing season 2
> vampire diary has the best ending that grabs u to watch next episode..



i agreee... it is simply mind blogging.. though the starting episodes aren't quite good but 



Spoiler



everything changes after the entry of DAMON SALVATORE


----------



## mitraark (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Vampire Diaries ? is good ?

Game Of Thrones , S02 going strong.


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mitraark said:


> The Vampire Diaries ? is good ?



good enough to keep you busy


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

How many seasons and how much **


----------



## ritvij (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

nah.. it ain't good.. its too good...
i know many people hate it.. my friends included..but it rules!!!


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Dah please is it another g%y love story like twiligh


----------



## ritvij (May 3, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



serpent16 said:


> Dah please is it another g%y love story like twiligh*t*



not at all.. tvd has got at least some story that keeps on progressing.. unlike twilight where bella is trolled by others for no reason whatsoever..
TVD has a very gripping storyline.. you will be glued to the screen


----------



## axes2t2 (May 3, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching White Collar.

Matt Bomer is so hot


----------



## abhidev (May 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

yesterday finished 'Dexter-season 1'....loved it....

Any other series worth watching?


----------



## ritvij (May 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

watch castle, game of thrones, i am addicted to sparctus  and tvd currently


----------



## rhitwick (May 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^Breaking bad>>Castle


----------



## mitraark (May 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> ^Breaking bad>>Castle



Two different shows , i would rather not compare  Castle is not-so-serious show even though it invloes a murder in every episode  Breaking Bad , on the other hand... Both quite good , both recommended.


----------



## Piyush (May 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

+1 for Breaking bad
Better than Castle, White collar....


----------



## MegaMind (May 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Can anyone comment on 'The office'?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Piyush said:


> +1 for Breaking bad
> Better than Castle, White collar....



Jo hein usse kaam chalana padega


----------



## Vyom (May 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



MegaMind said:


> Can anyone comment on 'The office'?


 
If you are in a job... in office... you will identify.
If you are not... it will still be funny!


----------



## R2K (May 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



MegaMind said:


> Can anyone comment on 'The office'?



Well...Vyom pretty much explained it  
This show very much resembles the environment and customers/clients at a typical work place. I'm pretty sure everyone will be able to relate their work environment or behavior of their work mates from atleast one episode of that show.


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Seriously no family guy fans here?


----------



## R2K (May 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^
I like it but now I'm more interested in south park 
The show might look ridiculous at first with unusual and rather crude scenes in some episodes but I think that is what makes it special .


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I hate Peter Griffin .Will be shocked if such a person really exists 
Hes funny but i dont like the way he behaves


----------



## v.Na5h (May 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ i watch both


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> If you are in a job... in office... you will identify.
> If you are not... it will still be funny!





R2K said:


> Well...Vyom pretty much explained it
> This show very much resembles the environment and customers/clients at a typical work place. I'm pretty sure everyone will be able to relate their work environment or behavior of their work mates from atleast one episode of that show.



Ok will start.. Thanks.


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

What interest me most in "The Office" is that despite being extremely funny, some of the episodes were really at a serious level, and that it follows a story, rather then just providing laughs. My favorite character Dwight Schrute (played by Rainn Wilson) is lack of a better word, Awesome!
And the chemistry between two other main characters (Jim and Pam) is at a sub par level, which can only be seen to believe! 

I hope you will enjoy the show. If you don't, well, then your taste just suck! :/

J/k


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^Nice, just started season 2.. So far great...

Pam is kinda cute with er expressions..


----------



## MegaMind (May 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> My favorite character Dwight Schrute (played by Rainn Wilson) is lack of a better word, Awesome!



Really? Finished 2 seasons & i think his character is a jerk...


----------



## Vyom (May 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Lol... I meant his acting was awesome. His character is as you may feel is of "loser" in the movie. But rarely do you see the kind of commitment that he shows in the story of the series.

You will know more about him.. as the story progresses.


----------



## R2K (May 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^
He was considerably less annoying in this season. He was better when he was acting like a total jerk with his workmates


----------



## ritvij (May 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

just finished watching tvd s03 episode 21.. mahn! they know how to keep you hooked!!
it was AWESOME!! as the season is drawing to a close it has left me craving for more.. 



Spoiler



Klaus is dead!


----------



## rahul_c (May 8, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Can anyone comment on 'The office'?



The Office is great bro, I love Dwight & Michael. Completed 7 seasons, 8 is suppose to have new boss. 

*spoiler*
New boss-Andy


----------



## sam9s (May 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Hi Guys ... updating in this thread after a looooong time, I wrote the same in movies thread as well ...  ....... Any I was out for 4 months and where I was there was not much of entertainment available, so I had spent quite a lot of time with TV series, and for people who care, there are couple of shows absolutely AMAZING, not to be missed type ........ (ofcourse only for those who have not already seen them.)

followg are the shows that I completed in my 3.5 months tenure in Holland.

*1. Earth 2 (complete) .*.. Human race crash lands on alien planet and tries to survive there

*2. Jeremiah (Season 1 complete) .*... Post-apocalyptic drama. A virus wipes out the entire pupulation and hand full remains, but this show starts after 15 years of the Big death and so is a bit different from what we have seen

*3. The day of the triffids (mini series complete 1981 original BBC version) *..... A Comet light blinds almost every one on earth who saw it ..... rest you can guess

*4. Threshold (complete)* ....... Aliens have mingled themselves among humans and are trying to wipe out the race, A team called Threshold is formed to stop them ....

But the 3 shows that stood out of the lot (and not to be missed) were

*1. Veronica Mars (Complete all 3 seasons)
2. The Walking Dead (Season 2 complete)
3. SHARK (Season 1 complete)*

But out of above 3, the show that hooked me like a glue to my laptop there was amazing* Veronica Mars* and phenomenal Court room investigation drama *SHARK*. 
Specially *SHARK *I would like to add, I have completed the 1st season and not even one single episode was like which I can say, no up to the mark. the show is just super intelligent, drools quality and has a tornado like pace. Its fast, complicated, smart, very witty and every single mystery is made sure to be exciting and complex. Not to be missed by any means by any TV show fan .......

*Veronica Mars* on the other hand is engaging in it own way. Life of a college girl brilliantly played by Kristen Bell who has a knack of solving mysteries very much like our own Nancy Drew. The show works on various levels and layers...... 1. Veronica solves small, petty but complicated crimes at her college, 2. She helps her dad in much larger Mysteries at home 3. There is on big crime that every body is trying to solve, that goes along the entire series and lastly the personal life and relation of veronica with her dad and her friends. ,,..... all aspects are so beautifully knitted together that you keep longing for next episodes .... The 3rd season was bit of a let down, but the first two are rock solid.

I would also like to add, few TV Series that I have lined up for next viewing .... comments welcomed ...

*1. First Wave
2. Jerico
3. Person Of Interest
4. The Colony
5. Babylon 5 
6 Castle*


----------



## dingdong (May 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Blossoming Flowers *
*Tatort *
*Stromberg*
*Rent a Girlfriend*


----------



## arescool (May 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any spartacus fan here ???


----------



## clmlbx (May 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ many check previous pages..


----------



## TechnoFan (May 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Hey guys, please suggest me some comedy show to watch. I'm watching TBBT and HIMYM currently. Tried Community and Modern Family(4 episodes of s01 each) and disliked them.

How is 'Two and a half men'? AFAIK, the current season is going crap but are the previous seasons worth it? Should I watch it from the beginning i.e. season1?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

How i meet your mother has brain washed me.
BTW Guys did Big bang season 5 start officially in india(Star world)


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@SAM, watch Jericho and report. I'm gathering courage to watch it for a long time but the concept does not fall on my interest list.

I would like to have an opinion from my trusted sources


----------



## mitraark (May 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Sem Break not even in the 2nd week , already devoured 2 shows  2 good ones thankfully !

Suits

Homeland



TechnoFan said:


> How is 'Two and a half men'? AFAIK, the current season is going crap but are the previous seasons worth it? Should I watch it from the beginning i.e. season1?
> 
> Any other suggestions?



The current season is not going crap. Yes its not the same without Charlie Sheen but the show is still very good, just in a different manner now.


----------



## sam9s (May 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> @SAM, watch Jericho and report. I'm gathering courage to watch it for a long time but the concept does not fall on my interest list.
> 
> I would like to have an opinion from my trusted sources



Sure will start this ASA I finish SHARK and Jeremiah 2 season ...... Post-apocalyptic drama is one of my fav Genre ...


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I just can't believe its only one week and House will end forever! :'(

I'll miss it very much.

8*21
These last episodes are painful to watch.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Right now watching Fringe \m/


----------



## suresh123 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

My all time favorite one is Friends.And I have seen Prison Break.Presently I am watching Supernatural and Spartacus.


----------



## TechnoFan (May 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mitraark said:


> The current season is not going crap. Yes its not the same without Charlie Sheen but the show is still very good, just in a different manner now.


Ah, great. So how are the previous seasons' jokes? I mean, are season 1 jokes relative old for the present time or are they still good enough to crack me up? Should I start watching it?


----------



## arescool (May 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



TechnoFan said:


> Ah, great. So how are the previous seasons' jokes? I mean, are season 1 jokes relative old for the present time or are they still good enough to crack me up? Should I start watching it?



The jokes in Two and a half men are never outdated, they can still tickle me even after i have watched them many times......


----------



## papul1993 (May 16, 2012)

Just finished watching Firefly. A truly awesome show. A must watch for all. 

Towards the end of Battlestar Galactica. Downloading Chuck.


----------



## mitraark (May 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



TechnoFan said:


> Ah, great. So how are the previous seasons' jokes? I mean, are season 1 jokes relative old for the present time or are they still good enough to crack me up? Should I start watching it?





arescool said:


> The jokes in Two and a half men are never outdated, they can still tickle me even after i have watched them many times......



Just saw the latest episode yesterday , S09E24 , its is still very good. Yes the jokes are reptitive , but they are still funny enoygh. And the script is very well written. Not the same can be said about other shows like "How I Met Your Mother".

Just watch it.


----------



## sam9s (May 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



papul1993 said:


> Just finished watching Firefly. A truly awesome show. A must watch for all.



Firefly is my all time fav one of the top 3 TV Show I have ever seen. .....
Now see *SERENITY* .... its a movie that respectfully ends the TV series, which kinda leaves us in the middle at the end of season one.


----------



## papul1993 (May 16, 2012)

sam9s said:


> Firefly is my all time fav one of the top 3 TV Show I have ever seen. .....
> Now see *SERENITY* .... its a movie that respectfully ends the TV series, which kinda leaves us in the middle at the end of season one.



Downloading tonight.  

They always cancel the good shows. :'(


----------



## ritvij (May 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^+1.. me too....


----------



## TechnoFan (May 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



arescool said:


> The jokes in Two and a half men are never outdated, they can still tickle me even after i have watched them many times......





mitraark said:


> Just saw the latest episode yesterday , S09E24 , its is still very good. Yes the jokes are reptitive , but they are still funny enoygh. And the script is very well written. Not the same can be said about other shows like "How I Met Your Mother".
> Just watch it.


Thanks guys. Watched couple of episodes of s01, and I'm liking it. 

Now, I started watching Dexter(season1) a while back, saw 3 episodes but I don't find the story/plot to be *that* gripping. Can I just skip over to the 2nd season/or any other good seasons? I mean, why watch a mediocre season when I have huge backlog of good seasons. Will it effect the story line?

Also, I've never seen House MD. Am I missing something great? Should I watch it? Its around 180 episodes.


----------



## clmlbx (May 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

No..no watch Dexter from season 1 or you will miss a lott.. It follow a very good story line continues to next seasons too so watch it ..

Two and Half men is Awesome continue it.. even I started watching recently and am on season 2.. It is gr8

House is running it's last season. just couple of Episodes left.. HousMD is Awesome, a very good watch.. watch that too.


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

If you have never seen House MD, you have missed a great show.

Its just brilliant. Acting (Hugh Laurie is God of small screen!), Storyline, excitement, repeat watch (yes, no other TV show can claim this)

I'm a fanboy...so don't listen to me. Watch and decide yourself. BUT, make sure you watch first 6 episodes of season 1. It takes time to grow on you. 

You would be a House fan either from first episode or on 6th, but you would be a House fan for sure.



And, only one episode left for this show. Airing next Monday


----------



## mitraark (May 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have seen my fair share of shows , and House M.D. is my all time favourite.


----------



## clmlbx (May 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

castle season 4 :: 7/10

recently watched castle season 4.. Was not that exciting comparing to previous seasons. but had very good turning point so season 5 might be Interesting

currently watching shark season 1 

It is really gr8 show and should be in one's must watch list if you are a fan of court room drama..

then will start House Last-current season.. will finish that next week in one GO


----------



## sam9s (May 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Aah SHARK  ... man the show drools quality right from the word GO!! ..... My best ever TV show after Firefly.


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I'm getting it. Courtrom drama is my fav. genre. Let me see if they can better "Perry Mason"!


----------



## reddead (May 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

game of thrones season 2 episode 7 ending gave me shivers!


----------



## TechnoFan (May 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@clmlbx @rhitwick @mitraark : Thanks for the recommendations guys.  Watching 'em.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

any new sci-fi series hitting the ground ? all my shows season are ended for now.


----------



## rhitwick (May 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Last episode of House season 8 to be aired today. 2hrs special episode. I'm gonna miss this show very much


----------



## R2K (May 22, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^
Whats so special about that show. I heard its related to medical field/drama...


----------



## clmlbx (May 22, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

completed shark season season 1 .. but did not liked Finale.. It was very very interesting and entertaining But



Spoiler



I did not like how shark framed "Wayne Callison" . I mean he is a Genius Lawyer and How could he not find an evidence? .. so he went out of the way to get him in prison.. I would have loved it if they showed how intelligently he convicted him legally



shark season 1 :: 7/10

Started House.. 

Just awesome.

will see Episode 8 and from their will  continue today.. .. But first 4 episodes are just Awesome.. Loved watching it.. 

waiting to be night and start watching it, will finish the series in a week.  

Then will start Big bang theory Latest season


----------



## aniket.cain (May 22, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> ^^
> Whats so special about that show. I heard its related to medical field/drama...



Then you have got to watch it! It is on a whole another level compared to many other shows.
And don't worry about it being a medical drama. I am from engineering background, and currently working in IT, but still love each single minute of it!


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> ^^
> Whats so special about that show. I heard its related to medical field/drama...



There are shows and then there is House.

I can say there are rare movies from which you take away something; inspiritation, idea, surprise etc but rarest are TV Shows which could engage you same way or give any message or brain food.

House differs in all fields. First and foremost intelligence, then wit and obviously acting.

If you have never watched it, its high time you watch it now.

Here is something for you,

House ends run after eight seasons as TV medicine's Sherlock Holmes


----------



## abhidev (May 22, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



TechnoFan said:


> Now, I started watching Dexter(season1) a while back, saw 3 episodes but I don't find the story/plot to be *that* gripping. Can I just skip over to the 2nd season/or any other good seasons? I mean, why watch a mediocre season when I have huge backlog of good seasons. Will it effect the story line?



No no...do not skip any...you don't wanna miss why Dexter is Dexter...yesterday I finished season 2...man I got addicted to that show after watching just 2 episodes..love the way he narrates what he thinks and feels


----------



## sam9s (May 23, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Even I didnt like Dexter much, or I should say it didnt click me after couple of episodes ....
usually if a show has to click, it clicks in one to two episodes. There are so many out there to try that atleast I dont usually bother to go beyond 3 episodes if it has not clicked in 2. Unless otherwise recommended by someone persistently ...


----------



## abhidev (May 23, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Even I didnt like Dexter much, or I should say it didnt click me after couple of episodes ....
> usually if a show has to click, it clicks in one to two episodes. There are so many out there to try that atleast I dont usually bother to go beyond 3 episodes if it has not clicked in 2. Unless otherwise recommended by someone persistently ...



I suggest you to watch a few more episodes... if you still don't like it then leave it....m on now season 3...the start is bit slow but I loved the first 2 seasons.


----------



## reddead (May 23, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> I suggest you to watch a few more episodes... if you still don't like it then leave it....m on now season 3...the start is bit slow but I loved the first 2 seasons.



same here, was totally hooked till season 2 and then left it after slow start of season 3


----------



## rhitwick (May 23, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

And you missed its best....season 4 and season 6!


----------



## clmlbx (May 23, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Eli stone: - 8/10

I have posted here before for this series  was looking through list and it reminded me how awesome that show was..

I highly recommend Eli stone.. If some one has not watch it then do watch.. was an awesome show..


----------



## rahul_c (May 25, 2012)

Just started season 8 of The Office, shocked to see Pam's transformation.


----------



## clmlbx (May 27, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have a very strong urge to watch something Sci-fi, any recommendation


----------



## rhitwick (May 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^Heroes, Fringe?


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2012)

Eureka, Kyle XY. Latter might not be so exciting to everyone.
Added Fringe in too watch list.


----------



## clmlbx (May 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

eureka and fringe is in my list but little difficult in finding on tor-rents.. watched kyle xy

season 1 is just awesome awesome.. then from next season it starts falling.. season 3 is worst .. and was also last season of series.

Watched heroes too.. very good show


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

finished Dexter season 3...now on to season 4...its amazing!!!


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

heroes- good upto season 4, after that it stretches unnecessarily like a chewing gum

dexter- good upto 3rd season, after that boring


----------



## SijuS (May 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Dexter is quite good imo. Though it started slow, it really gets interesting as the season continues.

Two and a half men is awesome. Sadly, season 9 is not as exciting with the exit of Charlie Sheen. Also, Jake becomes kinda boring once he starts growing up.

Watch Rules of Engagement, Modern Family, The Big Bang Theory etc if you guys into comedy.

Shows like Prison Break and "24" are just epic !

At present, watching HIMYM S07. This show got kinda boring a few seasons ago. But Barney Stinson is the man !!!


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Piyush said:


> heroes- good upto season 4, after that it stretches unnecessarily like a chewing gum



Not being picky, but would like to point some misconception.
Heroes just had 4 seasons. And it was divided into 5 volumes. Third season was split into two volumes.

And the true fans of Heroes would say that only Season 1 was good. All of the rest were messed up due to Writer's strike!


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Not being picky, but would like to point some misconception.
> Heroes just had 4 seasons. And it was divided into 5 volumes. Third season was split into two volumes.
> 
> And the true fans of Heroes would say that only Season 1 was good. All of the rest were messed up due to Writer's strike!



i think he is talking about 'Dexter' and not 'Heroes'...



Piyush said:


> dexter- good upto 3rd season, after that boring



season 3 was definitely slow...not that good...but season 4 is really good...you should give it a try


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yes, Heroes first season was best and dexter: may be few episode in every season are boring some times but at-last, it get the speed of blood. Now waiting for new season of dexter will air on 30 Sept I think.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Not being picky, but would like to point some misconception.
> Heroes just had 4 seasons. And it was divided into 5 volumes. Third season was split into two volumes.
> 
> And the true fans of Heroes would say that only Season 1 was good. All of the rest were messed up due to Writer's strike!



hmm that means i messed up my storage alignment of episodes


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> i think he is talking about 'Dexter' and not 'Heroes'...



Oops.. looks like I misquoted. Anyway, corrected now.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

any Good Hindi tv serial currently running on TV????


----------



## axes2t2 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Piyush said:


> heroes- good upto season 4, after that it *stretches unnecessarily like a chewing gum*
> 
> dexter- good upto 3rd season, after that boring



Chewing gum's are good man.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



axes2t2 said:


> Chewing gum's are good man.



what about boomer and big babool?


----------



## abhidev (May 29, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Oops.. looks like I misquoted. Anyway, corrected now.



happens...


----------



## rahul_c (May 29, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> any Good Hindi tv serial currently running on TV????



You haven't watched any english TV show I guess, Indian shows are bull.
Some MTV shows like Sound Trippin, Roadies are still bearable.


----------



## clmlbx (May 29, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Rockstar11 said:


> any Good Hindi tv serial currently running on TV????



Only hindi series I watch is Tarak mehta on sab..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 29, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Revenge.


----------



## clmlbx (May 29, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ looks like Kill bill.. let us know when you watch it


----------



## rahul_c (Jun 1, 2012)

How is Arrested Development?


----------



## reddead (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rahul_c said:


> how is arrested development?



awesome.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Starting with GOT season 2 after i finish the first book...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> ^ looks like Kill bill.. let us know when you watch it



First half of the pilot not too promising, second half showed a promise of better days ahead. In conclusion interesting enough to keep watching.


The walking dead fan news for you, the season 3 preview  on  July 7 or 8.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rahul_c said:


> How is Arrested Development?



One of my favorite shows. I was infuriated when they closed it down so soon. Highly recommended.

Even though it is a comedy show, it doesn't have canned laughter. I like it when show creators let the audience decide when to laugh.


----------



## bhaskar (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



himadri_sm said:


> GAME OF THRONES, GAME OF THRONES & MORE GAME OF THRONES.....yes I am shouting out loud...I am in ****ing love with this show....



I have watched till S2E06.... Awesome..... Waiting for Dexter S7 too...

Hi everyone...

Joined the discussion pretty late. Till now i have watched the following series-

1) Heroes (watched it during my college days, loved it)
2) TBBT (started in college and still watching)
3) 24 (only series 1)
4) How i met your mother ( till S7E11)
5) Supernatural (Finished some episodes of S1, did not like it much)
5) Spartacus (All 3 seasons, awesome...)
4) Sherlock Holmes ( Finished season 2, all the episodes are mind blowing)
6) Game of Thrones (Till S2E06)

Friends, please suggest some good tv shows. By going through the discussion, i can say i will have to start with House first.. Any others?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



bhaskar said:


> I have watched till S2E06.... Awesome..... Waiting for Dexter S7 too...
> 
> Hi everyone...
> 
> ...



My recommendations:
1. House
2. Breaking Bad
3. The Wire


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

From me,
1.House
2.Breaking Bad
3.Fringe
4.Fawlty Towers (only two seasons, 12 episodes, 30 mins each.)
5.Perry Mason (in black and white)


----------



## mitraark (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SijuS said:


> Two and a half men is awesome. Sadly, season 9 is not as exciting with the exit of Charlie Sheen. Also, Jake becomes kinda boring once he starts growing up.




Although the show is not the same without Charlie Sheen , it is still doing very well in S09. Would have been good if they started the show under a different name but that would have not had as much audience maybe


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> From me,
> 1.House
> 2.Breaking Bad
> 3.Fringe
> ...



I didn't know Perry Mason was available as a TV Show. 
Must... start... tonight...


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finally! someone knows Perry Mason!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I dont watch those religiour shows but one show is really good.... Mahaadev on Life OK specially theepisode where Lord Shankar sends Virbhadra to kill Daksha it was well made episode


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^Did you cry?


----------



## sam9s (Jun 2, 2012)

^^ lolzzz


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Eureka  season 1 :: 7/10

This is first time I can say season one was not that great little slow and  just above average sci-fi show nothing special but as it progresses you are stick with it..

Eureka Season 2 : 7/10

Season 2 is little better then season 1, season 1 or season 2 you never get bored and stick with characters.. but it is nothing like Doctor WHO..now which I compare every sci-fi show too ..Show is not exciting but interesting..

Sci fi .. I love Doctor WHo..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I didnt cry but i feel proud that our culture is full with great stories. people watch harry potter, lord of the ring, etc and says what a great story.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finally Completed season 1 of *Shark* ... and boy believe me this show drools quality all over ... out of first 22 episode, none absolutely none of it I can think off was any way less intriguing or interesting as any other ........only the the last episode, thought a very decent twist I thought was rushed a bit ....... 

Started season 2 ......


----------



## Anorion (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@SuperH3art: 



Spoiler



the more you read about the hobbits, the more you get a sense that they are indian... they follow a diff calender, don't wear shoes, live in large families, with long and elaborate family trees of 11-16 siblings, now half these siblings are named after mythological chars, and the other half is named after uncles, aunt's, grandfathers and other relatives... their biggest occupation is eating singing and dancing, and they are simpler, but still civilized people... many other hints in silma, lotr, hobbit and other woiks, but it was the family trees that struck me as def indian



uh... oh TV shows, right, modern day Sherlock is good
and Action Force! on DD


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

HIMYM-Seen  still season 5.Season 6 going on


----------



## arescool (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

completed nikita Season 2 yesterday .... i really like alex and nikita <3


----------



## mastervk (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching battlestar galactica first season.Finished Modern family first season and watching second season.
Currently watching Misfits second season.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Dexter season 5...ep5...loving it!!!


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone knows when Bindass dadagiri season 5 is coming?


----------



## mitraark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Game of Thrones , S02 Season Finale anyone ?


----------



## Renny (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mitraark said:


> Game of Thrones , S02 Season Finale anyone ?



GOT fan here, didn't like the finale very much, you?


----------



## sam9s (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started *Jericho* .... completed first 7 episodes of SE01, and I must say, I am impressed, pretty impressed. If people know I already am a fan of Post-apocalyptic or World Ending Genre. Jericho falls somewhere on those lines. Premises is well built. US is nuked, all major cities. Jericho is a small town on the out skirts, which aint directly effected but has to deal with the repercussions of this new truth/reality. The show is shot just with the perspective of people of this town. The situations they face are truly real, and the best part (which is very imp in shows like this) are the dialogues, which are absolutely believable. Show is holding pretty good till ep7, let see .....


----------



## mitraark (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Xccentricity said:


> GOT fan here, didn't like the finale very much, you?



Well it wasn't bad .... liked the ending


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Dexter season 5 after watching it till today 6am


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys, anyone know where i can download the wedding song from "the office" season 6 episode - niagara.. 
Its Kardinal offishall - numba 1 (Tide is high) but can't find the exact same version..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Lost girl and Continuum.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 12, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Finished Dexter season 5 after watching it till today 6am



even I finished season 5 on 9th. Season 5 was much better than 3 and 4


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[YOUTUBE]A_jphULKZ4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> even I finished season 5 on 9th. Season 5 was much better than 3 and 4



yeaa....m now on season 6 ep.9....and its kicka$$....


----------



## mastervk (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mitraark said:


> Well it wasn't bad .... liked the ending



I have already read all the novels till a dance with dragons.Still i like how all characters are portrayed..


----------



## abhidev (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finally completed the epic season 6 of *Dexter*....eagerly waiting for season 7


----------



## rahul_c (Jun 16, 2012)

^I know right, I never expected what I saw at the finale. It was shocking!


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ well actually you get hint at season 5 finale and also even at comic con that followed


----------



## abhidev (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rahul_c said:


> ^I know right, I never expected what I saw at the finale. It was shocking!



yea...i guess in the next season...Dexter will marry Deb ...but it feels weird....like after they staying their entire life like brother and sister...and now this 



clmlbx said:


> ^^ well actually you get hint at season 5 finale and also even at comic con that followed



comic con?


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> comic con?



ok I would not say I am most known person, even I got to know about it last year.

It is like a convention where comic publishers and tv-series  director and actors(characters) come and meet with audience and answer thier questions, It is open to everyone and all fans goo there to know little more about their best comics, characters and series..

Here is the link to Dexter panel in there

It is link to First part and other two part links is below the video.

DEXTER PANEL at COMIC-CON 2011 Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## mitraark (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Game of Thrones S01. Apparently on one episode a bunch of heads on pikes is shown, and one of the heads looks eerily similar to former U.S. President George W. Bush (except with long straggly hair). Seen here:

*i45.tinypic.com/25rp1ua.jpg

Apparently no one noticed until the DVD came out, and in a commentary section the producers mentioned it. This led to howls of outrage by fans of "Dubya" and the producers had to apologize. 

NY Daily News Link


----------



## abhidev (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> ok I would not say I am most known person, even I got to know about it last year.
> 
> It is like a convention where comic publishers and tv-series  director and actors(characters) come and meet with audience and answer thier questions, It is open to everyone and all fans goo there to know little more about their best comics, characters and series..
> 
> ...



hey thanx for the link...


----------



## rahul_c (Jun 18, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> ^^ well actually you get hint at season 5 finale and also even at comic con that followed



I've seen season 5 which hint are you referring to? I know comic con from big bang theory, didn't knew they had TV stuff too.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I am talking about season 5 finale when Debs let go Dexter.. Deb would have discovered that killer is Dexter but she let him go because of her sympathy to victims and  anger towards killer. and she thinks who ever killed that killer is good guy and should be let go..

I mean we got hint that it could happen. Deb is Detective and she will discover truth one day..


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

guys this is the list form imdb...currently I have finished Dexter season 6...which serial is the next to go for...

IMDb: Highest Rated TV Series With At Least 5,000 Votes


----------



## rahul_c (Jun 19, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> I mean we got hint that it could happen. Deb is Detective and she will discover truth one day..



Wow you sure do watch dexter deeply. It was a scant of a hint.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

hows '*The wire*' ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Tom And Jerry 72nd birthday !!

My fav episode

[YOUTUBE]2fznzBYcxio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bhaskar (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Game of Thrones Season2.... I must say that season 1 was better...


----------



## Anorion (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[YOUTUBE]ixtUxopxsKg[/YOUTUBE]
contemporary, not glamourised, pretty watchable


----------



## rahul_c (Jun 23, 2012)

Starting game of thrones 1, expectations are high.

>< Last two posts got deleted, thanks mod! I suppose it was going to wrong directions, into the piracy land.


----------



## maddy1205 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

finished game of throne Se2....was hoping for a better ending..!!


----------



## mitraark (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



maddy1205 said:


> finished game of throne Se2....was hoping for a better ending..!!



The opinions on the S02 ending are extreme ... some [ myself included ] found the ending to be mind blasting ! But others say they are dissapointed


----------



## reddead (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mitraark said:


> The opinions on the S02 ending are extreme ... some [ myself included ] found the ending to be mind blasting ! But others say they are dissapointed



season 2 ending was awesome but on the whole season 1 was better....
"Black Water" episode no. 9 was the best!


----------



## maddy1205 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

was hoping to see a fight between the night's watch and  walkers...will have to wait for a long time for that.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



reddead said:


> season 2 ending was awesome but on the whole season 1 was better....
> "Black Water" episode no. 9 was the best!



S02E09 was definitely the Best !!!

Tyrion #1


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Dexter's Eighth Season will be its last and in some ways, this is a two-season series-ender.However the season seven will air on September.


----------



## SijuS (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watched Anger Management S01E01?

Charlie Sheen back in action ! Its a decent start to the series. Nothing extraordinary really. I mean, nothing close to Two and a Half Men, but still worth a watch. I'm sure it will will get better as the season continues.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[YOUTUBE]PYErgUu95HA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

yesterday started eureka season 4 .. Rocking from episode one.. watched 4 till now.. will continue tonight.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Until last couple of weeks, every Monday felt awesome. I would have 2 great TV shows to watch. Game of Thrones(HBO) and Mad Men(AMC). But.. now feeling stale. Eagerly waiting for Breaking Bad.



rhitwick said:


> [YOUTUBE]PYErgUu95HA[/YOUTUBE]



I guess Walter goes Scarface this time


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Spoiler



Seems. All posters and trailers point that he's gonna be a kingpin now. Drug cartel is gone. Gus is gone. He can simply own the market.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Game of thrones, one word Awesome after prison break this the another show who magnetize my eyes for several hour.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 1, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> yesterday started eureka season 4 .. Rocking from episode one.. watched 4 till now.. will continue tonight.



I stopped watching it after episode 3. Same old stuff like the previous seasons. Boring now.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished the Game Of Thrones Season 1 and starting Season 2. Guys this show is worth watching. I love dragons


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ yet to watch Season 2 will start soon after I finish Eureka.. already have it on my Drive

Eureka season 4:-   9/10

Best season of this series. Rocking start and awesome just awesome Finale.

started with Time travel ended with space ship abduction

Unfortunately season 5 is it's last season hope they justify the End.. 

will soon start that..



papul1993 said:


> I stopped watching it after episode 3. Same old stuff like the previous seasons. Boring now.




actually as I stated season 4 is one of best season, yes it got little boring but never lost interest in it..you should watch it


----------



## mitraark (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Episodes, Suits S02 on .... haven't started yet ,will watch all at once


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ even I like watching all at once instead watching one episode and wait for week or month..

but I don't know about suits it did not look promising to me.. I watched First season thinking there might be some actual court room drama but there wasn't any..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> ^^ yet to watch Season 2 will start soon after I finish Eureka.. already have it on my Drive
> 
> Eureka season 4:-   9/10
> 
> ...



Finished Game of Thrones  Season 2 two days ago, carving for  third season to air. I also watched Eureka only for time pass, currently acquire with Teen Wolf (You like it), Continuum (Time travelling type), Falling Skies (Alien invasion), True Blood (Vampire), Avatar: Legend Of Korra (Cartoon ) and from July 10,11& 15 new season of Covert Affairs, Damages and Breaking Bad is going to air. Enjoy.  

Any TV show like Game of Thrones ?


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I don't like wolf and vampire series so gonna skip those.. continuum looks good , gonna watch it.

see Spartacus if not watched, Not exactly similar to Game of throne but much similar in feel , same lust, nudity, blood actually more then Game of thrones..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^Already watched bloody gladiator.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I'm cooking, now who is in ?

[YOUTUBE]HZftnsWLHdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SahilAr (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Are bhi koi Dadagiri Season 5 k bare mein bata do kab start ho rha hai vo UTV Bindass par?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Fringe Final Season 5 Comic Con Trailer 
[YOUTUBE]aTiAL19rej4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Breaking Bad season 5 episode 1 : Good but not great start. Still not clear which way the story is going.

And Skylar is being a ***** as always.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ I think this is a final season of BB.


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

This is truely a great thread 
tv series seen complete:-
NCIS 
TBBT
how i met ur mother
castle
white collar(Great show)
Breaking bad 
friends
24
mad men
californication 
the mentalist 
house
Entourage
leverage 
chuck
homeland 
person of interest
spartacus
human target
death note(Best anime ever)
bleach 
eureka
franklin and bash
suits(great lawyer show)
burn notice
breaking bad
firefly 
arrested development 
fringe
dexter
warehouse18
the monk
camelot
the merlin 
community
stargate atlantis /universe

and some couple of other series too whose name i can not recollect now . 
so if any one of you wants any review on any of these series do ask>>>


----------



## ritvij (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

started white collar!! AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*//MOD*

I've been reading through the thread and just wanted to point out that some members are not using spoiler tags. don't ruin the shows for others. Even if you are discussing about the slightest point of a show, use *SPOILERS.*


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

hello 
can any one suggest best tv series among these  * Jericho, weeds,  prison break , heroes
*
FYI i dont like Slow complete DRAMA series like MAD MEN


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

watch all of 'em!


----------



## dj_31277 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

noone watched BBC's Sherlock-2010 & 2011? I believe its one of the best modern portrayal of Sherlock, stories similar to the old one but portrayed in quite a different manner. Its just superb.
House is my fav too but Dexter is equally unbeatable.

\m/ Peace.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ me watched 



ritvij said:


> started white collar!! AWESOME!!!!!!



damn waiting for show IMO neal must have gone undercover.. will start watching soon it reaches  season end..


----------



## reddead (Jul 22, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ I think this is a final season of BB.



Yes this is the final season
Its on my top 3 with GOT & Firefly

Not at all impressed with ep 1...


----------



## arescool (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pranavgoel said:


> hello
> can any one suggest best tv series among these  * Jericho, weeds,  prison break , heroes
> *
> FYI i dont like Slow complete DRAMA series like MAD MEN




I would suggest, go for prison break..


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dj_31277 said:


> noone watched BBC's Sherlock-2010 & 2011? I believe its one of the best modern portrayal of Sherlock, stories similar to the old one but portrayed in quite a different manner. Its just superb.
> House is my fav too but Dexter is equally unbeatable.
> 
> \m/ Peace.



I agree with you on all of that.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

started '*Sherlock*' .... interesting it is.


----------



## dj_31277 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I'm just waiting very badly for Next season of Sherlock which according to Wiki will be released 'early 2013'. (Although he dies in the last episode but hes still alive )

Also Dexter will be coming soon.

Please suggest me some mystery(detective to be precise)/thriller/crime TV Series coz i have searched everywhere, just cant find anything matching to Sherlock's class.

+1 to aniket


----------



## tkin (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

When will Person of Interest, The Mentalist, Castle and TBBT start? I watch these only.

Also White Collar.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ why don't you join episode calender to keep check on your tv-series..

for what I know. white collar is already running, castle and tbbt will start in end of September.. don't know about mentalist and POI as I don't watch those two

@ tkin you watch both mentalist and castle how differ they are.. would you recommend mentalist and what about POI


----------



## tkin (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> ^^ why don't you join episode calender to keep check on your tv-series..
> 
> for what I know. white collar is already running, castle and tbbt will start in end of September.. don't know about mentalist and POI as I don't watch those two
> 
> @ tkin you watch both mentalist and castle how differ they are.. would you recommend mentalist and what about POI


Mentalist is for serious story, castle for comedy mostly, castle's stories suck as far as detective work is concerned. So mentalist any day.

POI is whole different thing altogether, it has nice concept, no futuristic cr@p, and the actors portray their role perfectly. Its more of an adventure but worth seeing.

Right now I am watching house(4th season atm), and its making me hypochondriac


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching "Shark".
Finished watching episode 5 of Season 1 today.

First thing...House has made such a big influence on me that I kind of see a shadow of him in any eccentric, high IQ, complex person as protagonist in TV serials. Shark in every step reminding me that. Even if I compare their teams, they too match at levels.

Second thing...Shark is kinda smooth, technical brilliance. They might not have a good story or nail biting courtroom drama, question and counter question sessions but they cover up by showing Stark's personal life i.e. his relationship with his daughter and other intelligent one liners.
Anyone who loves courtroom drama must watch "Perry Mason" to know what the best is and how a courtroom drama is filmed, acted and presented to audience.

Still, "Shark" is good if not great. 

7.2/10 from me.

---------------------------------------
Someone else in IMDB echoes my sentiments about this TV series,
IMDb :: Boards :: "Shark" (2006) :: A blatant attempt to recreate the succe...


----------



## sam9s (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I loved SHARK ... so much so that its in my top 5 TV series of all time. Will give a try to *Perry Mason*


----------



## SijuS (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed Suits S01. Definitely a must watch. Loved it.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

hey anyone watching burn Notice.. I just finished First season and I can't rate anything above 6 but IMDB ratings shows 7-8, are further seasons good.. I don't think I am gonna continue unless some one says other wise..

IMO it is just average detective show nothing interesting or different.. very average.. 6/10


----------



## SijuS (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

My friend completed with Burn Notice and he was all praise. Only thing, the actor looks like a moron


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Has anybody watched all the seasons of Futurama?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I don't get the thing with Shark...Its like Indian CID series. Whatever happens he reaches crime scene first!

Then again, he's a D.A. may be he can do that.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys guys Doctor is back here is season 7 bite.


----------



## stonecaper (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

the best wat to keep track of tv shows - RS TV Show Tracker

*The Best Shows according to me - *

1.Game of Thrones/Sherlock/the Wire/Homeland (4.5-5/5 )
2.Luther/Six feet under/awake/boardwalk Empire/Suits (3.5-4/5)
3.Californication/shameless/TBBT/the Killing/Blue Bloods/Dexter (because of seasons 2,3,5,6) (3-3.5/5)
4.Justified/Terriers/Boss/White Collar (2.5-3)

*Guilty pleasure (not that good but fun to watch)* - Castle/Perception/New girl/the Big C

*Note*:
 I have left BB in Mid 1 Season..It was just too slow
I still have to watch SoA
I Dont like House at all


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Guys guys Doctor is back here is season 7 bite.



hooray hooray it's starting in September I believe..This season there will be Daleks some what I missed in last season..



rhitwick said:


> I don't get the thing with Shark...Its like Indian CID series. Whatever happens he reaches crime scene first!
> 
> Then again, he's a D.A. may be he can do that.



yes something is fishy as I believe their might be some one from DA's office not DA himself. and even he is not an actual DA..he is only for high profile cases..well it started that he will solve high profile cases but in run it came to all type of cases


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



stonecaper said:


> I have left BB in Mid 1 Season..It was just too slow


Please complete season 1. The story picks up at the last two episodes of season 1. And Season 2 is the BEST!!!
And, season 1 is only six episodes, you can do it.



> I Dont like House at all


I'm speechless. I would like to know how far you have watched House, i.e till which season and what episode.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



stonecaper said:


> the best wat to keep track of tv shows - RS TV Show Tracker



Mate I use episode calendar it also have iPhone App so it easy for me see. 


clmlbx said:


> hooray hooray it's starting in September I believe..This season there will be Daleks some what I missed in last season..
> 
> 
> 
> yes something is fishy as I believe their might be some one from DA's office not DA himself. and even he is not an actual DA..he is only for high profile cases..well it started that he will solve high profile cases but in run it came to all type of cases



I love this I have stored all season of Doctor who.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^episode calendar is really good.. 

Even I have Doctor Who's all Seasons with me


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

By the way on Aug 25 Season 7 is going on air.


----------



## SijuS (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started with White Collar. Looks interesting. So far, so good.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Shark. What can I say, its a guilty pleasure. I know its bad, it considers its viewers as dumb and proceeds. Still, need to finish what I started. 16 episodes covered till now. At times questions that I ask myself seeing the first 10-15 minutes Stark either asks at the last moment or never asks.



Spoiler



as for Wrath of Khan episode, the 2nd police officer gets out of the building first and then the blast happens. Everyone single person was harmed and 1 die. None questions him how he's unharmed. Whereas first thing any investigator should do to question that guy why he got out of the building



Shark and Castle are very similar. Watch one episode of Shark and one of Castle and tell me the difference.


----------



## guptaisme (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

White Collar is great. I thought it would go downhill after 3 seasons but season 4 is still good.
Dexter, Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, True Blood - Best shows ever - keeps me coming back for more
Modern Family, How I Met Your Mother, 30 Rock.
Community is underrated but is really funny as well.
I tried Parks and Recreation but I didn't really like it
I just started watching BBC's Sherlock. Looking good so far.
I may give Mad Men a try too


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching this,
The Flash (TV Series 1990&ndash;1991) - IMDb
It would have been good if it were cartoon, at least I did not have to tolerate the cheezy special effects.


----------



## mitraark (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watches Breaking Bad ? S04 going strong/


----------



## rider (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I'm going to start watching Breaking Bad. Should I start from pilot of season1?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^Season 4???

Its in Season 5 and 5 episodes are already aired!



rider said:


> I'm going to start watching Breaking Bad. Should I start from pilot of season1?


No, start from the end. Be different. All lesser mortals generally start from the beginning...you start something new.


----------



## evilmage93 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Downloading The Sopranos S01 Pilot, a show with so many awards and nominations, hope its good enough.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> No, start from the end. Be different. All lesser mortals generally start from the beginning...you start something new.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Please suggest me some comedy's like Big bang theory and how i meet your mother


----------



## tkin (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



theserpent said:


> Please suggest me some comedy's like Big bang theory and how i meet your mother


Two and a half men, watch charlie sheen's episodes(upto season 7 I think).


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ +1 two and half men is awesome... recently finished season 3.. charlie sheen's dialogues , alan's  expressions & jake's innocence is awesome

started watching modern family after keeping on my hard-disk for months.. it is really good much more drama then comedy but very interesting


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Family Guy is awesome.
On channel V i saw a show 'The Buddy Project'. I really want to know which school in India allow such mini skirt.


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

That 70s show.. Do not remember who suggested this here or may I got it from IMDB list. But one hell of a comedy tv show..
Good timepass! Mila Kunis in this show looks way cuter in her teenage days..


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Resuming Seinfeld season 3


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys..read lot of people recommending White Collar..Went through the IMDb and Wikipedia articles on it..
Is it individual crime solve stories per episode like Lie to me/The Mentalist where or a continous story like dexter where the story concludes in season finale?


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



hard_rock said:


> Guys..read lot of people recommending White Collar..Went through the IMDb and Wikipedia articles on it..
> Is it individual crime solve stories per episode like Lie to me/The Mentalist where or a continous story like dexter where the story concludes in season finale?



Both.

Also,Matt Bomer


----------



## R2K (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Rules of Engagement (TV Series 2007) - IMDb 
Watched just first 3 episodes it was awesome. Almost same theory of that of HIMYM. Story is about the same Romantic couples and a womanizer single guy like barney stinson from HIMYN in between them.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Breaking Bad 05x07

The end is near. They are doing away with all key characters!


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Breaking Bad 05x07
> 
> The end is near. They are doing away with all key characters!



!@#!@$#$@#$
Spoiler!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

What is that I post is a spoiler there. Its nothing but a generic comment.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Mentalist
The Mentalist - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Initially got interested by the premise, then got bored, then started watching it again recently and getting really hooked.

NOTE : How do we know the episodes aired on Indian television are of which original season? For eg. the episodes that are presently airing on Zee Cafe of this series. I have no idea.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Mentalist
Family Guy
Castle
How I Met Your Mother
Mike & Molly
The Big Bang Theory
Two and a Half Men
Person of Interest


Dropping:
Hawaii Five-0


PickingWill watch the pilot and then decide)
Revolution
How to Live with Your Parents (for the Rest of Your Life)
Family Tools
The Neighbors
Elementary


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished *Touch *is a preternatural drama where science and spirituality meet in which we are all interconnected. 
A widowed father who is troubled by his inability to connect to his mute 11-year-old son. When he discovers his son possesses the gift to see things that no one else can see and the patterns that connect seemingly unrelated events - everything changes. However I'm fan of Tim Kring Sci-fi master. 

How good is Medium and bones.


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> No, start from the end. Be different. All lesser mortals generally start from the beginning...you start something new.



are you faqin kidding me?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^Yes. 
Did you take this much time to understand that?!

"Tera toothpaste slow hai kaya?"


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> ^Yes.
> Did you take this much time to understand that?!
> 
> "Tera toothpaste slow hai kaya?"



Abey toothpaste ke dhakkan, dont be over smart okay! I was funny replying to you sarcasm. I already watched the season.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 2, 2012)

rider said:


> No, dude! dont be over smart okay! I was funny replying to you sarcasm. I already watched the season.



If that's your sense of anti sarcasm'ity then seriously you need to watch more tv shows


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



v.Na5h said:


> If that's your sense of anti sarcasm'ity then seriously you need to watch more tv shows



man, I already watched many TV shows included all episodes of friends, how i met, south park, family guy, the big bang theory, office, 30rock, new girl, glee, 2 broke girls, and many episodes of house md, 24, simpsons, csi miami, SNL, 2 and half men, castle and many more. Don't underestimate me, okay.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ None is underestimating you or even estimating.

The comments were pure joke which you really paved the way for me. 

Cool down.


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> ^ None is underestimating you or even estimating.
> 
> The comments were pure joke which you really paved the way for me.
> 
> Cool down.


Oho! I paved the way for you, read again! who started and make fun of new member in this thread from first post. Is this way to talk to new comer, huh? If it was joke for you so was my comment just a joke, bro. 
And va.Na5h said _you need to watch more tv shows!_ that is simply showing he is estimating me. I'm cool now!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Dude, really?! Its public forum. And such answers are expected right?! 

And don't play the newcomer card...you made an impossible question which attracted such replies (well, only my reply   )

Well, as you are cool with it now...continue here I guess?


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 2, 2012)

rider said:


> Oho! I paved the way for you, read again! who started and make fun of new member in this thread from first post. Is this way to talk to new comer, huh? If it was joke for you so was my comment just a joke, bro.
> And va.Na5h said _you need to watch more tv shows!_ that is simply showing he is estimating me. I'm cool now!



no. 1 forum rule ignore trolls..like me here 
And never ever try to escalate it further


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



v.Na5h said:


> no. 1 forum rule ignore trolls..like me here
> And never ever try to escalate it further



haha, nice suggestion.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched a new show. Deserves an honorable mention. It was kinda good. 
But as always what happens to good shows, I think the show was ended even before it completed it's first season... 



Spoiler



The name of the show was rhitwick vs rider!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Show was cancelled due to bad rating and lack of quality content.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Breaking Bad is such an amazing show.... except for the middle of S2 and S3 it has been a roller-coaster ride


----------



## REY619 (Sep 6, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Breaking Bad is such an amazing show.... except for the middle of S2 and S3 it has been a roller-coaster ride



Exactly. 

Too bad the rest of the season 5 will air next summer. Waiting begins.. 

Luckily Dexter, The Walking Dead,  Family Guy are gonna start from September end/mid October, that should keep me occupied .


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

What! i thought S5e9 was going to be out next week


----------



## REY619 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

No man, remaining 8 episodes will air next summer.. Seems like whole year of waiting. :/


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

aaah WTF! back to dexter then.. but BB>dexter


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Bones.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Don't you guys watch any Hindi show?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Name one good Hindi show which has an intriguing storyline?


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 7, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Name one good Hindi show which has an intriguing storyline?



Cid lol


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Buddy project was ok in starting but now it's same as other shows, dragging story. It comes on channel V.
But you are correct, nothing is much interesting. Don't you guys watch Balika Vadhu?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

In recent times I liked "Master Chef India" series but none of the ongoing shows.

My all time fav. would be "Khichdi". Each and every episode is a laugh riot.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Two and the half men 
good show but this lack the thing which TBBT and HIMYM has


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Swapnil26sps said:


> Buddy project was ok in starting but now it's same as other shows, dragging story. It comes on channel V.
> But you are correct, nothing is much interesting. Don't you guys watch Balika Vadhu?



are you kiddin me! Where evrybody is crying, people are trying to setup the bahu and all the utter drivel is impossible to watchm only mummys can watch it


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

when star one was launched.. shows aired on it for 6-8 months were great and very different, I loved watching them.

Remix (young modern College drama)
Special Bureau (I believe it was the name. It was crime solving unit)
and couple more that I don't remember.. 

Other then khichdi .. sarabhai vs sarabhai (again telecasted on star one.) was a great show..


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I thought only gals watch Remix


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

stop kidding it was good and I was a teenager then but still it was good different better then any other shows on any other channels...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

even I watched remix, star one was good


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

lol i dont even watch tv now
when i was at my home town, watched only starsports(if live), HBO, discovery, nat geo, setmax and Zee cinema thats it...


----------



## arescool (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> when star one was launched.. shows aired on it for 6-8 months were great and very different, I loved watching them.
> 
> Remix (young modern College drama)
> Special Bureau (I believe it was the name. It was crime solving unit)
> ...



Seriuosly dude !
Star One had some very good shows at that time ... 
but I am not sure if I would like the same shows now a days, after watching some brilliant shows from US TV.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The original Aahat was good.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just finished watching the second and the last season of *Jericho* ... and man I am totally stumped, speechless ..... Of of the top mind blowing TV series for me. If season one was good, wait till you watch season 2, it just blows your mind ...The plot line is like this ....._"US is nuked, why, by who nothing is told at the beginning, there is this one town called Jericho that is out side the radial blast. How the town survives thereafter and what is all behind the Bombing is what this show is all about ..._" ..................The premises they have chosen to present is darn difficult to achieve with perfection and without perfection, this would look just like a fairy scenario, unrealistic and cheezy . But not jerocho they have nailed it right at the middle..... The PLOT presentation is immaculate and to top it all the performances, dialogues are top class, with some quality writing. Human emotions, circumstances and behaviour are there to believe.  Each episode will create an addiction to continue, and the ending is just superb. ....... Strongly recommended for the guys who love some quality serious stuff. ...... its a clean 8.5/10 for this one.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^sam,
well, I try to avoid "Post apocalyptic" themed movies/shows... but I would give it a try.

b/w, 
IMDbTV | Fall TV | Top Ten New Shows


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Just finished watching the second and the last season of *Jericho* ... and man I am totally stumped, speechless ..... Of of the top mind blowing TV series for me. If season one was good, wait till you watch season 2, it just blows your mind ...The plot line is like this ....._"US is nuked, why, by who nothing is told at the beginning, there is this one town called Jericho that is out side the radial blast. How the town survives thereafter and what is all behind the Bombing is what this show is all about ..._" ..................The premises they have chosen to present is darn difficult to achieve with perfection and without perfection, this would look just like a fairy scenario, unrealistic and cheezy . But not jerocho they have nailed it right at the middle..... The PLOT presentation is immaculate and to top it all the performances, dialogues are top class, with some quality writing. Human emotions, circumstances and behaviour are there to believe.  Each episode will create an addiction to continue, and the ending is just superb. ....... Strongly recommended for the guys who love some quality serious stuff. ...... its a clean 8.5/10 for this one.



Wow. Just hearing the premise its sounding awesome. THAT's SOMETHING WORTH WATCHING!!!
Although this series isn't categorized as Sci-Fi on IMDb I think it should come under this genre.

On my must watch list!

Oh. I kinda missed the discussion happened on Indian series.

I agree. Remix was one of its kind show. It put a benchmark in Indian shows IMO. That I don't think anyone is able to broke. And like axes2t2 said *Original *Aahat was good.
Sony Entertainment Television still have some watchable shows. Rest all are plain bullsh!t.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 17, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> ^sam,
> well, I try to avoid "Post apocalyptic" themed movies/shows... but I would give it a try.
> 
> b/w,
> IMDbTV | Fall TV | Top Ten New Shows



Why. If it just coz they are not real then u should give a try to few exceptions as they are darn good. BTW Jericho is not exactly post apocalyptic type. Try u might like it. 

Just started *Dollhouse* ,,,, ....... just two episodes so i will retain my review for now till I atleast have 5 + episodes in my bucket ....Till now it another intriguing TV series ..... and for the people who dont know and who also like to follow things, this is created by my one of the fav directors, *Joss Whedon*, who gave me my all time top TV series with a 9.3 rating on IMDB *Firefly* .... he also directed the latest block buster *The Avengers*............... not to forget *Serenity* which was the end follow up movie for TV series firefly ....

Will update on Dollhouse after 5+ episodes ...

Regards
Sammy


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*American Horror Story*

After a long time a very good horror series. I thought they would play one different story each day but it turned out one story being stretched out for 12 episodes. Till 4th episode I was really glued to it. Watched 'em back to back. But 5th was dull and 6th is average.
I was really liking this one but now it has started showing the symptoms of normal family dramas.

I would complete it though...hope its worth the time invested.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^rhitwick any thoughts on Twin Peaks ?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Faun said:


> ^^rhitwick any thoughts on Twin Peaks ?



Haven't scene it yet. Are you talking about the movie or the TV series? Anyway, watched neither.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> *American Horror Story*
> 
> After a long time a very good horror series. I thought they would play one different story each day but it turned out one story being stretched out for 12 episodes. Till 4th episode I was really glued to it. Watched 'em back to back. But 5th was dull and 6th is average.
> I was really liking this one but now it has started showing the symptoms of normal family dramas.
> ...



Yea I was following you on Glue ....  ....


----------



## Krow (Sep 29, 2012)

Anybody seen Game of Thrones? I saw the first episode and couldn't stop until I finished both seasons. Intense drama, great plot, too much sex and violence.

It's about five kings looking to take one throne. There are some amazing performances as well. Especially Peter Dinklage as the dwarf.



Faun said:


> ^^rhitwick any thoughts on Twin Peaks ?



Twin Peaks is very good. I loved it.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Yes I watched really very sticky.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

me too, but IMO season 2 was little slow comparing to Season 1.. but very interesting like season 1..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Give shot to American Horror Story its also good show.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Allo Allo 9/10*

I came to about this from comedy Central. Had seen couple of episodes in random days and fell in love with its slapstick comedy and satire. 

I got the whole collection long back but was staying away from it for the fear of getting addicted to it and it might end one day.

I've started this last week, and my fear is turning into reality. I'm addicted and love this show. 
After "Fawlty Towers" I don't remember of laughing this hard and uncontrollably for a long time. A great piece of show, with legendary characters and iconic lines.
A smile comes to my face whenever I think of these lines.

"Listen very carefully, I shall say this only once"
"It is I, Leclarc"

You would know the impact of these two if only you've seen the show.

Its a must watch show for anyone who know "TBBT", "HIMYM" and "Two and Half Men" as the best comedy series.

P.S. just finished fourth season.


----------



## Achuth (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just got myself 23 seasons of Simpsons  now onto watching it 
Also watching Southpark .. 3rd season .. kids are good 
Stand up comedian Gabriel Iglesias lifted his steve irwin joke from this series i think [or is it the other way around ? ]
finished watching Friends ,HIMYM, Two and Half Men, TBBT, 2 seasons of modern family and 3 seasons of Dexter .
 Watched an episode of Grey's Anatomy .. i know its girly.. but i liked the whole hospital set-up


----------



## Kev.Ved (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Dexter is very uneasy this season. 



Spoiler



Debra has almost found out about his deeds.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just completed the 13th and the final ep of *DollHouse*... and boy boy boy what a complete shocker, rocker and twister was this episode ..... completely overhauling the story, plot for a fresh new start of season 2. The last ep for me was the best one ... (indecently when I googled about it, it also has been the best ep for almost everyone else who has followed Dollhouse season one) ...... one off the most brilliantly written sci-fi fantasy script for me. I just hope and wish, the second season lives up its expectations with what the final ep of season one has built ....

Mean time I also have started *REVENGE* ... interesting TV show, purely drama and based on human emotions. Watched 3 ep uptill now will review after season one.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ REVENGE  interesting show season 2 is started.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Two new TV  shows I'm going to mention here today and both of 'em are worth watching.

*Arrow* Based on the character "Green Arrow". The actor has a very good physique but underacts very much. Never shows any emotions (imagine Arjun Rampal). Good directing and action choreography. Only one episode aired till now next one to be aired on this 17th.

Next is SAB TV's *"Wah wah kays baat hai"* its what they call "Hasya kavi sanmelan". Enjoying very much and you could watch it too. Quality satires and clean comedy with down-to-earth lyrics and topics. Airs every Saturday on SAB TV at 10PM.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Kev.Ved said:


> Dexter is very uneasy this season. **************



Please enclose within spoiler tags .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Bhai Logo American Horror Story airing today. Wooot


----------



## CentaurDream (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching TV Shows some months back, and hooked on these:

Breaking Bad ( The Greatest )
Dexter
The Big Bang Theory
Supernatural
The Mentalist


----------



## Anorion (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

watch out for HBO's Criminal Justice, with James Gandolfini (The Sopranos) and written by Richard Price (The Wire)


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

My list.. 

Format.. Series (channel)

Music- 
Top 10 (Vh1)

Anime-
Bleach (Animax)
Nura: Rise of the Yokai Clan (Animax)

And Best Of all,
Fairy Tail (Animax)

Just can't stop watching it.. 

Comedy-

Taarak Mehta Ka Ooltah Chashmah (Sab TV)

Knowledge-
Man v/s Wild (Discovery)

Shopping- 
StarCJ Alive... Its a channel


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

is this himym's last season?


----------



## R2K (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Is it just me or the new season of Big bang theory and The Office is getting boring by each new episode.
Big bang theory is no longer the same. Actors are super talented but they seem to be dragging the show each week with some lame storyline
In the office series they have already got rid of almost all the characters who were making the show worth watching. Now the only interesting character left is Dwight.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Too much of anything makes it yawn!!! as simple as that ......


----------



## sam9s (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Also to update my last *ep 21 n 22* are left for season one of *REVENGE *and I must say, it has really gone very very interesting in the last 4,5 episodes. I think I will give season 2 a shot as well.....


----------



## Makx (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

My list-

Heroes
Ancient Aliens
That '70s Show
Game of Thrones
Person of Interest
Jewel in the palace
Emperor of the Sea
The Big Bang Theory
Conspiracy Theory with Jesse Ventura

loved each one of them...


----------



## R2K (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Two and a half men. Season 1


----------



## Neo (Nov 2, 2012)

^^ that's a nice one


----------



## Neo (Nov 2, 2012)

I too started Supernatural Season 1 . Season 1 seems booring.


----------



## quagmire (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

My playlist..

Modern Family {Season 4} - (Very well written.Great family humor with message.Actually its perfect. 10/10)
New Girl - {Season 3} - ( Zooey and Max are a pleasure to watch.Watch it for entertainment value. 7/10)
Big Bang Theory {Season 6} -(Seasons 1,2,3,4 were really good.Now its average. 8/10)
Family Guy {Season 11} - (I Watch it for Stewie and Peter. Very enjoyable. 9/10)
Sherlock - (Both Season 1 and Season 2 are excellent. Mind blowing script and cinematography. Best mystery short series I have seen.Highly Recommended. 10/10)

Top science related TV shows .
{On DISCOVERY SCIENCE}
Through the Wormhole (With Morgan Freeman)- Very informative, but gets dramatic at times. 9/10
Mythbusters - Crazy myths , equally crazy hosts.Good show. 8/10

Anybody watching- *The Walking Dead* .? Next on my playlist..


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Person of Interest **9/10*

I first saw one episode in Star World and that too 15 minutes after it started. Could not grasp it and the ads along with our sensor board made it unbearable.

Then I got the whole season 1 in HD and was hooked to it till the very end. It has the characteristics of every good tv show.
Starts slow. Each day a new story but, very subtly we get backgrounds of each character. I would go one step ahead would claim that the screenplay is developed with utmost care and production value is very high. The director has eyes for every detail. 
Then take the character of "Reese", initial few episodes he would appear to you as an invincible vigilante but the more you progress you get to know his weak spots; he too gets beaten down by skilled opponents, gets knocked down and these things made him more of a guy who is not 'superman' but a man with certain skills who stood for right.
And, then the character of "Harold", even though every loose end is tied till the season 1 finale we still don't know much about Harold; I guess the director wants to play with him season 2.

+ Good storyline, great character development, action and at times edge of the seat thriller
-A few episodes are boring



Spoiler



The machine is supposed to throw only SSN but one or two episodes they dealt with thefts...what explanation for that?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rnianoop said:


> Anybody watching- *The Walking Dead* .? Next on my playlist..



One word awesome


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

hmm ok atm enjoying
black books
superjail 
annnd rediscovering 
samurai jack - this one is not a kids show, does double meaning better than bollywood, and the music is better than ftv


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any Walking Dead fans here ?



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/M8qsT.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

LOL^^


----------



## RCuber (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching Sherlock.. i'm on last episode of season 2. I have to say that the series is a bit predictable.. "The Hound of the Baskervilles" was highly predictable  so it didn't give me any kicks.. but still its a awesome series  



Spoiler



I was expecting Moriarty to be a older guy. but I was surprised when he was actually revealed 

Expected Dr. Watson to be more witty


----------



## icebags (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Continuum 8/10
Alcatraz 6.~/10


----------



## sam9s (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*MisFits*  ............. since I am upgrading my NAS I cannot access the TV shows stored on it, so *REVENGE* has taken a back stage after first season. Mean time started this really really unique TV series called *MISFITS*. When I will tell you the tag line for this serial I am sure almost all of you would say, not again, not another one .......
The tag line goes like this .... "_A group of young offenders doing community service get struck by lightning during a storm, and begin to develop superpowers" _.........
So .... does it sound like another HEROES or the likes probably but, this is far far different and unique than the avg super hero show where usually it about using the powers for some greater benefits/humanity, out of the extraordinary situations, battle between good and evil, struggling to balance between super hero life and the normal like ....blah blah ... Misfits does not have any any of these elements, still remains as interesting, as complex as thrilling and as funny as any other super hero show might be.

Show develops slowly, characterization is immaculate and the chemistry development between characters (despite of every single one of a totally different from each other) is so ground reality based that you actually feel this can happen and this is how the situation should be unfolded.

Lastly this is a British Show, and so the accent is so bloody messed up that you have to have subs to enjoy this, specially few characters like Kelly are impossible to understand. make sure you have subs. Plus this is strictly an adult show, with loads n loads of swearing, sex, and sex humour, so that might not be appreciated by some, but over all it is fantastic. Have completed first season (only 6 episodes per season) and have started second. This one easily gets *7.5/10* from me.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Himym s08



Spoiler



for the love of god. Show us the mother. Get it over with. No one should watch this beyond season 6.



I think I'll try misfits


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

hmm.. will try misfits

yesterday completed continuum  .. 8/10

Very good show.. keeps you interested all the time.  Take this review lightly as this comes from sci-fi fan.. so I love any sci-fi.  but really this is very good show and yes it is little different then any usual sci-fi series.. events unfold as it should in real life..

Really waiting for second season..


Any more sci-fi recommendations.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 16, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> hmm.. will try misfits
> 
> yesterday completed continuum  .. 8/10
> 
> ...



Flashforward. You will be blown away by this show. If already not seen.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

time to update ...

Well misfits has gone from good to awesome to mind-blowing .. and then a sudden drop dead at the end of the second season. Well thats not exactly shows fault ... one of *my* fav characters decided to quite the show and so did I. Not that other characters were not good, but it was just as a team that made the whole difference.... as a spoiler safe wont tell the character name, but if you are watching the show you can guess.

Anyhow even with two seasons this show definitely is one of its kind and all the characters demonstrated also are just unique, making the whole experience very enjoyable. Well misfits ended for me, now since my NAS - SamStation is also shaping up I can move with my previous addiction *Revenge* .. will update on the same.


----------



## icebags (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> hmm.. will try misfits
> 
> yesterday completed continuum  .. 8/10
> 
> ...



battlestar galactica ?


----------



## R2K (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Himym s08
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After season 5 every character other than NPH seems to be tired of being in that show.


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching New girl, its good 
Zoey <3

Any comments on Modern family guys?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Watching Prison Break yesterday.. took about week to complete all seasons and The Final Break .. no wonder n number of people recommended it to me.  

S1 - 10/10 
S2 - 7.5/10
S3 -  8/10
S4 - 7/10 (they dragged the story a lot) :s
The Final Break - 7/10 

 

Watched the first episode of Dexter.. i'm not impressed.. let me give some more episodes a shot.. 

BTW.. how is Doctor Who??? I want something similar to Sherlock .. or at least investigation stuff like it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yeah the 'prison' seasons were the best.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Watched the first episode of Dexter..* i'm not impressed*.. let me give some more episodes a shot..



Finished first season of Dexter.. now i'm impressed .. but not as addictive as Prison Break  .. I used to watch 9 hrs non stop


----------



## Flash (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed "The IT crowd" long back.
Now watching the Season-4 of "The Big Bang Theory". I feel, it would be a real deal, if someone film it as a movie.

In my words, 
If "Geeks" is for TIC, "Nerds" is for TBBT. 
Bazingaa!


----------



## scudmissile007 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

just now saw himym se08 episode 9, it has lost its charm. just watching it to see who is that mother.
Prison break was epic,after that no series is as sticky as that one.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Himym is hopeless now. Everybody is just watching it for the mother.


----------



## Neo (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> BTW.. how is Doctor Who??? I want something similar to Sherlock .. or at least investigation stuff like it.



Yea. Doctor Who is nice. But it might get booring just like himym. 
Supernatural is a good one. Season 1, 2 are just like himym, same thing in every episode. The story advances from season 3.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Monk*
Nice concept but very dated plots. Average writing. It has won "Golden Globe"! I would really like to know why?


----------



## icebags (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> BTW.. how is Doctor Who??? I want something similar to Sherlock .. or at least investigation stuff like it.



drama. humor is more prevalent than story, though it doesn't mean storyline is not good.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

if liked sherlock theres one season of cbs' Elementary, it's contemporary sherlock but in NYC, has Lucy Liu as Joan Watson instead of a John Watson


----------



## tkin (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Criminal Minds is dying now, upto season 5 it was very good, season 6 was ok, season 7 was meh, season 8 is plain crap, no more serial killers, not good ones, the only reason I keep watching is for the season long unsub. Plus they removed brewstar who was doing great and brought in the old hag tripplehorn who looks like an alcoholic on an overdrive. 

Mentalist just got interesting, but the individual stories are cr@p, the red john episodes make up for it.

Person of interest is doing great.

TBBT is good too, usual fun, last episode was really good.

Finally, castle, its no longer a detective show, now its a fiction/comedy/romance show, laser guns etc.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

WTH does Debra Morgan curse so much.. and why does she keep crying all the time 

EDIT: Started Season 5 of Dexter  ... Season 4 ending was.... well shattering!!


----------



## R2K (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Gearbox said:


> Completed "The IT crowd" long back.
> Now watching the Season-4 of "The Big Bang Theory". I feel, it would be a real deal, if someone film it as a movie.
> 
> In my words,
> ...



IMO IT crowd was way funnier than TBBT. 
Some episodes of IT crowd makes me laugh like crazy even if I watched them before like 100+ times .
Too bad they discontinued it.


----------



## quagmire (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



			
				pratik385  said:
			
		

> Started watching New girl, its good
> Zoey <3
> 
> Any comments on Modern family guys?



Watched both..

Modern Family - IMO best family series in the recent years .. Highly recommended !.. Excellent family humour with message..
New Girl - Watch it for Zooey.. But don't expect much..


----------



## Renny (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any Breaking Bad fans..?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

yeah.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

me too. i saw first episode and liked it very much. waiting for other episodes and holidays


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Alright, so completed Supernatural Season 4. Man, its getting really interesting now. But I am skipping some filler episodes in between which have not much connection with the story.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Time for my update as well, it was long due ...

*DOLLHOUSE*, ....... completed the final season and I now am an official *Joss Whedon* fan .... if you remember the last update I gave for DOLLHOUSE ...... ...........





> Just completed the 13th and the final ep of DollHouse... and boy boy boy what a complete shocker, rocker and twister was this episode ..... completely overhauling the story, plot for a fresh new start of season 2. The last ep for me was the best one ...  ...... one off the most brilliantly written sci-fi fantasy script for me. I just hope and wish, the second season lives up its expectations with what the final ep of season one has built ....



And the second season, takes the shows to a whole new level with concepts that put Matrix to shame, and few plots twists that would make you grab your brain for couple of minutes to gasp and take over the shock  ........ every episode ... specially after the first 4, fills you up with such inquisitiveness that you yearn for more .... and then again the *The Last Episode* ...... simply takes the quality from the first season last episode, adds more depth and meaning to it and ends it with a graceful conclusion ...... truly satisfying .......*8/10* for this one.

Mean time Finished the first season of *REVENGE* as well and I must say, this one though a drama is as intriguing as any other sci-fi or crime thriller ..... amazing characters and quality direction ....... will soon start season two ....

I also have started a TV series called *Pretty Little Liars* .... just going by its rating and popularity I thought to give it a shot ....... only 4 episodes till now and for the rating its FTM okiesh for me .... lets see what holds in further episodes .....


----------



## RCuber (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Dexter Season 7. What an ending ... eagerly waiting for next season( final season )


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Finished Dexter Season 7. What an ending ... eagerly waiting for next season( final season )



good ending. Even I'm wayting for the next season


----------



## Makx (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone seen Revolution?

Trailer looks good, looking forward to see it.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finshed 2 broke girls season 1.What else to see now?

Best season show wise according  to me
HIMYM-Season 2,3(Lil bit),6,7
TBBT-Season 2,5(best season),4(worst season)


----------



## RCuber (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Sherlock, Prison Break and Dexter has spoiled me.. what next to watch ?? Not currently interested in Breaking Bad, Lost. Suggest me some Crime Drama, Thriller etc.


----------



## R2K (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

modern family seems to great


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Makx said:


> Anyone seen Revolution?
> 
> Trailer looks good, looking forward to see it.



Dled first 3 ep...
still lying unwatched in my HDD


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Hows Mordern Family?

currently watching Its always sunny in Philadelphia 7/10
Its good show, charlie acted well but not funny at times 

Im yet to watch Prison break...


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pratik385 said:


> Im yet to watch Prison break...



Do it right away.. you wont regret it at all


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

yeah its on the list, its season 1 and 2 are in hdd but havent touched it :/
as it is a crime type


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ You know what to do now


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> modern family seems to great



I completed first season couple of days ago.  Yes it is very good. Should start season 2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Sherlock, Prison Break and Dexter has spoiled me.. what next to watch ?? Not currently interested in Breaking Bad, Lost. Suggest me some Crime Drama, Thriller etc.



The Wire. Easily the best tv show(after Mad Men) that i have ever watched.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Noted.. thanks


----------



## Neo (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Sherlock, Prison Break and Dexter has spoiled me.. what next to watch ?? Not currently interested in Breaking Bad, Lost. Suggest me some Crime Drama, Thriller etc.


You can also give a shot to Supernatural , I found it pretty good.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



theserpent said:


> Finshed 2 broke girls season 1.What else to see now?



season 2


----------



## Sudh4r (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed Big Bang Theory  1,2,4 Skipping 3 and going to watch 5 n 6.

Prison Break Season 1 Episode 1 - Did u saw the blue prints? No I have them . Need to watch the rest .

And a friend of mine recommend 24.

Avatar ? Loved it . How many of you have seen this?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Sam...Dollhouse, eh? Not impressed


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Packed to the rafters?


----------



## sam9s (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Sam...Dollhouse, eh? Not impressed



and firefly were you impressed by it ...?????if not then I give up, nothing can impress you .....  anyway how many episodes have you seen .....


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

10 till now. 
I'm still not sure where the story is heading, they seem to have no proper plot defined. A thin line I see Echo evolving and Alfa being the arch enemy. May be they want both of 'em to fight in near future but to reach there they are dragging very much. 
If, that is the main plot the subplots of each episodes are pretty average. Like any detective serial. One case every episode.

And, I've always wondered if Echo messes up every single assignment she's assigned how the hell she's assigned one again?! If DeWitt has some hidden agenda with her?!


And, won't watch Firefly and those Star trek kinda shows.


----------



## R2K (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pratik385 said:


> Hows Mordern Family?
> 
> currently watching Its always sunny in Philadelphia 7/10
> Its good show, charlie acted well but not funny at times
> ...



Its always sunny in Philadelphia is one of my fav sitcoms now. Its sad not many people here like it. Unlike other sitcoms it takes time to like it though.
Some acts of the characters are just psychotic to say the least.



Sudh4r said:


> Completed Big Bang Theory  1,2,4 Skipping 3 and going to watch 5 n 6.



3rd season of big bang theory was good. Maybe you should try it.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> ^^ You know what to do now



Seriously man not in the mood to watch crime/drama stuff
still in pending queue!



R2K said:


> Its always sunny in Philadelphia is one of my fav sitcoms now. Its sad not many people here like it. Unlike other sitcoms it takes time to like it though.
> Some acts of the characters are just psychotic to say the least.



Its always sunny in Philadelphia is very different dont know why its more of psychotic yes agreed than being funny..



R2K said:


> 3rd season of big bang theory was good. Maybe you should try it.



I think season 3 2nd half and season 4 first half were terrible, Amy really sucked the fun out of it but theres an improvement in Season 5-6
Best season 1 and 2 

How i met your mother:
Seriously guys whats wrong with this show :/
it was great uptill season4 but after that its sucks
even Barney sucks in season 8 rest are just awful to watch...
heard the news that Season 9 will be there *facepalm*


----------



## sam9s (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> 10 till now.
> I'm still not sure where the story is heading, they seem to have no proper plot defined. A thin line I see Echo evolving and Alfa being the arch enemy. May be they want both of 'em to fight in near future but to reach there they are dragging very much.
> If, that is the main plot the subplots of each episodes are pretty average. Like any detective serial. One case every episode.
> 
> ...



ofcourse Josh Wheadon will not be that lame to just keep the prime plot like one detective serial with one story every episode...... it has a far far deeper plot than you can imagine ..... yes couple of episodes look like there is no broader plot, but if you will hang on I am sure you will find it worth ........ 

second season make it even better, but then you have to stick, as first 3,4 episodes will again look like nothing is happening and it again is following the same one story per episode pattern. But its not like that ...... 

and firefly is not star trek kinda show ,,,,,lol .... its not even in the same league ...... the only similarity I can find is it has a ship, a crew and space, thats it ....every other thing right from presentation, plot, characterization is different and immaculate .... anyway taste differs , even I didnt like some high profile rated TV series (perfect eg criminal minds)...... so in that sense I cant blame you ....


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Dollhouse 10, 11 and 12

So they wrote episode 1 at first and then 11 and 12. And I just saw a crashproof HDD.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I think I should start watching The Big Bang Theory from today tonight


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any good source for Hindi tele serials online?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

OMG!!! The Big Bang Theory is so funny


----------



## Sudh4r (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^  \\// TBBT is EPIC  BTW which season ?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Season 1


----------



## Droid (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Sherlock, Prison Break and Dexter has spoiled me.. what next to watch ?? Not currently interested in Breaking Bad, Lost. Suggest me some Crime Drama, Thriller etc.



Watch the series *The wire*Crime,Drama,Thriller: The Wire (TV Series 2002&ndash;2008) - IMDb
One of the best crime series i have ever watched till date.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Community, BEST TV SHOW EVER. 
Abed, nuff said.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone seeing this show?-'Caught Redhanded' on Axn 6pm...busting shoplifters..its fun


----------



## RCuber (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

iIs "Sheldon Cooper" is a smarter and taller version of Mr. Bean?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^much more slimmer too


----------



## theserpent (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> iIs "Sheldon Cooper" is a smarter and taller version of Mr. Bean?



Both are different can't be compared.
Since you just started seeing
Skip season 4..worst season in TBBT

guys tell me which commedy tv show is good..I preffer like HIMYM and tbbt 



Sudh4r said:


> Completed Big Bang Theory  1,2,4 Skipping 3 and going to watch 5 n 6.
> 
> Prison Break Season 1 Episode 1 - Did u saw the blue prints? No I have them . Need to watch the rest .
> 
> ...



Season 1,2,3,5 > 4.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@theserpent
WATCH COMMUNITY. 
Trust me, Its an awesome show. Intelligent humor, brilliant writing. Try 'Modern Family' too. It has the best actors!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Currently @ ep 12, s3 of TBBT. Laughed till my entrails came out.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Droid said:


> Watch the series *The wire*Crime,Drama,Thriller: The Wire (TV Series 2002–2008) - IMDb
> One of the best crime series i have ever watched till date.



So you are one of those guys huh...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Who has watched Game of Thrones ?


----------



## Makx (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



axes2t2 said:


> Who has watched Game of Thrones ?


me


----------



## quagmire (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



			
				TheLetterD  said:
			
		

> WATCH COMMUNITY.
> Trust me, Its an awesome show. Intelligent humor, brilliant writing. Try 'Modern Family' too. It has the best actors!





			
				pratik385  said:
			
		

> Hows Mordern Family?



I agree with TheLetterD.. *Community* is a great show.. 
True, TBBT is a sitcom and cannot be compared with Community ,but it is the best college based comedy in recent years.. 
Hoping Community Season 4 will turn out good without the original writer Dan Harmon and actor Chevy Chase.. Will miss you both..

*Modern Family* is just great.. The script is very well written. The performances are just brilliant.. All the actors have perfected their roles..
Must watch.. Great family humour with message.. 

Also looking forward to *Arrested Development* Season 4.. Anybody else watching/watched this show..


----------



## rajin90 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

games of thrones  season 1 follow the novels and season 2 tries hard to get away from main story as mucha as possible


----------



## R2K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> OMG!!! The Big Bang Theory is so funny



There is a lot of instances on that show everyone of us here can relate to. Its the first TV show that made me love sitcoms . 
I found it to be dragging by the end of 5th season but now its getting better again.
Also try IT crowd. Every scene will make you laugh


----------



## sam9s (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Twin Peaks* .............. before I even move ahead with what I feel about this show .... lets just start by saying its directed and created by *David Lynch* ... now believe it or not, I have not seen even a single movie from this Master of Brain Fcuk moves, so in that respect this has turn out to be a great experience ....... premises of twin peaks is simple ...."_An FBI Agent investigates the murder of a young woman"_ in a small Town called Twin Peak and how that incident relates and directs to other mysteries.
Not only the show is intricate but very idiosyncratic in it own way (I presume since its Lynch) not only the FBI agent but almost every character of the twin Twin peak is peculiar in it own way but likeable. Every character is unique and holds some secret that seems to be related to the incident. I have completed first season and I can say, its one hell of a show. Also I would like to add the show progresses slow and with patience, its not like the typical current hifi ultra pace crime drama thriller. It very subtle but mysterious, and ofourse diacritic. Difficult to explain the exact texture of the show, but I guess that is what David Lynch is popular for, cant actually describe his work in words. Lest to say, its very interesting and specially Lynch fans would love it by all means. .......................*7/10*


----------



## mitraark (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Californication anyone ?

Californication anyone ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Seen *Rome* first episode looking forward to watch entire season.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> *Twin Peaks* .............. before I even move ahead with what I feel about this show .... lets just start by saying its directed and created by *David Lynch* ... now believe it or not, I have not seen even a single movie from this Master of Brain Fcuk moves, so in that respect this has turn out to be a great experience ....... premises of twin peaks is simple ...."_An FBI Agent investigates the murder of a young woman"_ in a small Town called Twin Peak and how that incident relates and directs to other mysteries.
> Not only the show is intricate but very idiosyncratic in it own way (I presume since its Lynch) not only the FBI agent but almost every character of the twin Twin peak is peculiar in it own way but likeable. Every character is unique and holds some secret that seems to be related to the incident. I have completed first season and I can say, its one hell of a show. Also I will like to add the show progresses slow and with patience, its not like the typical current hifi ultra pace crime drama thriller. It very subtle but mysterious, and ofourse diacritic. Difficult to explain the exact texture of the show, but I guess that is what David Lynch is popular for, cant actually describe his work in words. Lest to say, its very interesting and specially Lynch fans would love it by all means. .......................*7/10*


Then he made a movie on it,
Twin Peaks: Fire Walk with Me (1992) - IMDb


----------



## hard_rock (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody watching The Walking dead here?

Currently watching S3 of Two and half men...Initially I thought this series cannot be that much fun with less main characters compared to TBBT,HIMYM etc..But each episode till now(S3) is funny as hell..

Good that Dexter S08 is returning on june end/july first week...Could not have waited till next september..


----------



## rider (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Did anyone watch Golden Globe awarded HBO comedy-drama  *Girls *?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Then he made a movie on it,
> Twin Peaks: Fire Walk with Me (1992) - IMDb



Yes I noticed, that is a kinda prequel to the show and tells us how the investigations to an earlier murder led agent coop to Twin Peaks ..... I am gonna watch it after I finish the second that is the final season ......



hard_rock said:


> Anybody watching The Walking dead here?
> 
> .



Yes I am following The walking Dead ... I have to start SE 03 once I finish off with Twin Peaks.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just finished Season 4 of TBBT .. awaiting Season 5  ..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

anyone an archer fan ? 


*665880566.r.lightningbase-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/FX_Archer_WP_1024x768_2.jpg

ever wondered what you get when you cross james bond with south park ? 


a must watch! 

and for the archer fans... : "WTF LAAANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!" you know what i mean


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Interesting.. let me check it out.. 

BTW.. finished TBBT up to latest episode..


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

How i met your mother is LEGENDARY..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> ^^ Interesting.. let me check it out..
> 
> BTW.. finished TBBT up to latest episode..



start with season 1.

what about " The Last Man Standing" i think if anyone is a tim allen fan and like wholesome family entertainment this is a must watch.



ps : dont watch this in front of : 1. your wife, 2. your family, 3. your small children/brothers/sisters, 4. at office.

watch this alone and isolated.  

What i have finished : 

Homeland S1 & S2
Elementary S 1
Sherlock (BBC) S1 & S2
Last Resort ( S01E13)
Deception (S01E03)
Rules of engagement (S1-5)
Bones (S7)
TBBT (upto S06E13)
Bored to Death (S1-3)
HIMYM (upto S08E13)
Castle (upto S05E12)
Arrow (upto S01E11)
Mythbusters (1-11)
Top Gear (1-18)
Archer (upto S04E02)
Person Of Interest S1


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Transporter: the series is gonna start today on pix at 8pm


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Transporter: the series is gonna start today on pix at 8pm



watched archer?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Nope.. will try next week, got some gaming to do this weekend


----------



## sam9s (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*HOMELAND*  ........ Well just finished season 1 for HOMELAND, and boy what shall I say, after a long time a show that actually made me 'hooked' to the bone, and when I say hocked I mean not the usual hooked. I have seen quite a few TV series now and have enjoyed most of them, to an extent that I keep watching them. But few of them are kind of those that move you from inside to an extent that you have that etching feel, at the end of every episode that you have to watch the next , even if its like 2 AM in the morning ... 

Flashforward, firefly, veronica mars, were few that fall in that category and now after a long time HOMELAND justifies my definition of 'being hooked'. Infact HOMELAND for me is notch better than the best I have seen.

Its quality at its best, not only the plot is innovative, the performances, my god!!!, ultra realistic, specially Claire Danes as Carrie Mathison. Best of all the show....does not portray America as some God, against Terrorism, it has an ideology and does not take sides of ether perspective. This clearly is evident in the depth of each character being played. The plot outine is well thought out, provocative and very maturely executed. One of my Top best shows out there. Hope the second season lives up to this expectations................*.8.5/10* for this one, with Season 1 ending.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Finished *HOMLAND *season two, and this has becomes by far my all time fav TV show along with FireFly at the two top spots. Adding to whatever I have said in my previous post, this show is DAMM Excellent. SE02 retains everything that was their in season 1 adds new dimension and plot possibilities making this a must must watch for any TV series thriller drama fan.......... About the ending of SE02, what can I say, just when I was thinking everything seems to be ending with a happy outcome, they make this twist that makes it an wide open climax, ready for always awaiting Season 3. Which BTW is way down in sep 2013 .(Just like walking dead..... have to wait almost a year for this.)

Anyway to wrap up, HOMELAND by far has become my best TV Series up until now along with only FireFly to compete with........rating pumped up to *9.0/10* for this. A rare feat from me as far a rating goes.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Person of Interest deserves an Emmy, its pure ownage, epic is not enough, so who's watching it with me?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^Me....


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Me too. 
Since first episode.


----------



## logout20 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

the sopranos..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



tkin said:


> Person of Interest deserves an Emmy, its pure ownage, epic is not enough, so who's watching it with me?



Plot is very interesting... next on my watch list (top priority)


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Plot is very interesting... next on my watch list (top priority)


Just watch the first episode, you'll get hooked, guaranteed


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ There goes my sleep


----------



## raksrules (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have now started watching only on season basis. I do not have patience to wait each week for a new episode so i just keep a tab when a season is going to end and then fire up utorrent


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ hey!!!! :d

EDIT: watching Person of Interest.. hooked..  thanks tkin


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Has anyone been watching tv series - Arrow ?


----------



## roady (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Loved watching Breaking bad, Prison break. Eagerly waiting for Game of thrones season 3. 

I hate to see breaking bad being stopped in the middle. Plus 8 more eps and the show is finished. =/


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone been watching tv series - Arrow ?


Me...


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone knows about Bindass Dadagiri??when new season is coming?


----------



## raksrules (Mar 6, 2013)

*All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



roady said:


> Loved watching Breaking bad, Prison break. Eagerly waiting for Game of thrones season 3.
> 
> I hate to see breaking bad being stopped in the middle. Plus 8 more eps and the show is finished. =/



I don't have patience to wait each week for a new episode. Currently I am done with breaking bad season 4 and I already have the season 5 first 8 episodes. Do u recommend that I should watch the 8 now and wait for the remaining to be telecast ? Or wait for entire season to get over and then watch entire season 5 together ?


----------



## roady (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



raksrules said:


> I don't have patience to wait each week for a new episode. Currently I am done with breaking bad season 4 and I already have the season 5 first 8 episodes. Do u recommend that I should watch the 8 now and wait for the remaining to be telecast ? Or wait for entire season to get over and then watch entire season 5 together ?


Well honestly, once you're done with s05e08, you'll kinda end up realizing that the show is actually 'completed' over here. That is what I realized. Watch it. There's maybe just 5% chance that you'll get a feeling that there is something interesting coming up in next 8 eps.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Can't wait for new episode of *Person of Interest*.
Last 7 episodes of the season and finale has been already set up. 
Dis gon b gud epic.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished watching Boardwalk Empire Season 3, just epic!Love Sopranos?U'll love this one too,after all terence winter!!


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching Game of Thrones and Prison Break Season 1 . Completed Chuck Season One.


----------



## R2K (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I think this is the last season of Office. 
I loved that show.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The Good Wife* ..... Ok complete Season 1 for The good wife and now on to SE02. Incase people dont know, this show's name is absolutely in contradictory to what actually it is. Its a court Room drama, and I can straight away compare it with *SHARK* but with a distinctive difference that makes this show equally good if not better than SHARK.
The plot outline goes like this ..._"Alicia (the protagonist) is shown as a good wife to her husband, she is a former state attorney. After a very humiliating sex and corruption scandal, the husband is behind bars and so she has to work not only to support her family, but also to fulfill her passion as an attorney", inturn deal with husband's arrest and peal under to what is the truth_........... The show takes the same formula of having a big story that goes in the background (The husbands conspiracy in the case) that proceeds with every passing episode, and then there are cases and investigations that alica LAW firm takes on, in every episode. BUT there is a big difference between this and SHARK or may be any other Court Room drama that I might have followed. TGW, take a more realistic approach, towards the cases, as it deals with the entire scenario as a law firm in totality, not only prosecuting the bad guys but also running (and surviving in this case) as a firm, which makes the top management take some really "in-favor-of-the -firm" decisions. This involves a lot of tactical politics and many layers of complex emotions, professionalism, competition and heavy in conscious decisions. All This made me really stick with the show and appreciate its worth. Any court room drama fan should simply not miss TGW. ................ 7.5/10 for this one


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I did not like "Shark" but being a courtroom drama I'll give this a try.

B/W, guys check out "Mr. Monk". Its a different detective drama. You might like it. The production value is not good and the stories are average but the main protagonist could be only reason you should try this.

At least 1-2 episode to be must.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Why didnt you like SHARK, it had a pretty effective court room drama.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching Rome S-2


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys whatever happened to Archer? got a feeling people here will like it...

TBBT latest episode it out.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Person of Interest s02e17.
Another fine episode. Machine is infected and its behaviour is getting erratic. Againg more blue frames in this episode, four to be precise.


Spoiler



Unlike 'regular' episode where team machine tries to save somebody, this time challenge was to track a serial killer. Reese was badass as usual. And Finch will always be there to produce something that will help.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> I think this is the last season of Office.
> I loved that show.



Which office is better? There are two shows by the same name one ended in 2003 and the latest one started in 05, which one is better?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished *Rome* I loved this series. Love, lust, loyalty, friendship, power, politics, betrayal, war and any other of the strongest human emotions that give life its various flavors and upside downs are shown in this show in a delicate and fascinating fashion.

Started at a great point and finished well. Well worth watching and gets you addicted to watching the next episode. Much like watching Spartacus in many ways but with more emphasis on story and writing rather then slow motion action and sex. Should also note that many freedoms are taken on the historical facts.

Sumptuous - fantastic all round . The script, the sets, and the acting was fantastic, right through the cast list.

And it,couldn't help itself it was so goddam sexy too . Lindsay Duncan, and Polly Walker - phwoar!


----------



## raksrules (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone knows any good TV show tracker apps for iPhone ? I am currently using iTV Shows 2 but out of curiosity asking whether there are other good apps out there ?
Also any good website to keep track of TV shows ?


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*tvcountdown.com


----------



## raksrules (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> *tvcountdown.com



This seems to show all the shows being telecast in next few days and such. I am looking to keep a tab on what i have watched and how much and all. I am not really into watching shows on a weekly basis and instead watch on season basis.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Well, I'm using "SeriesGuide" on my Android mobile.

Has a widget, gives show timings in IST.

IDK, if it has presence in iOS...


----------



## R2K (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



theserpent said:


> Which office is better? There are two shows by the same name one ended in 2003 and the latest one started in 05, which one is better?



I only watched the new office series with steve carell started in 05. The other one before this which ended in 2003 is the british version.
The show actually showed signs of going off air from last season itself when each episode was an excuse to get rid of the main characters who actually made the show worth watching.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



raksrules said:


> Anyone knows any good TV show tracker apps for iPhone ? I am currently using iTV Shows 2 but out of curiosity asking whether there are other good apps out there ?
> Also any good website to keep track of TV shows ?



Log in - TV Episode Calendar


----------



## raksrules (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Log in - TV Episode Calendar



Yup this is good. Registered there. iPhone app sucks.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



raksrules said:


> Yup this is good. Registered there. iPhone app sucks.



Well work fine for me.


----------



## raksrules (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Well work fine for me.



Yes it is fine but for me it shows when the next episodes of the shows i have a added as "MY SHOWS" are shown. I know the purpose of the app is that but i do not see the seasons currently on, on a weekly basis and rather get them after season ends and then watch together in one go.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



raksrules said:


> Anyone knows any good TV show tracker apps for iPhone ? I am currently using iTV Shows 2 but out of curiosity asking whether there are other good apps out there ?
> Also any good website to keep track of TV shows ?



nothing beats *trakt.tv*


----------



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Arrow two days ago, good story, enjoying 

I noticed that sometime the channels skip a week or two in airing new episodes, (no new episodes of Person of Interest this week), not only for that it happens to many other shows too, what is the reason? is it just that episodes are not yet completed or do they air some other program in that slot?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Started watching Arrow two days ago, good story, enjoying
> 
> I noticed that sometime the channels skip a week or two in airing new episodes, (no new episodes of Person of Interest this week), not only for that it happens to many other shows too, what is the reason? is it just that episodes are not yet completed or do they air some other program in that slot?


At the time of Long holiday (from 25th Dec to 1st Jan) POI did not air two episodes on time. 

Even Arrow is airing its new episode after two weeks today. No idea why is that so


----------



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> At the time of Long holiday (from 25th Dec to 1st Jan) POI did not air two episodes on time.
> 
> Even Arrow is airing its new episode after two weeks today. No idea why is that so



its understandable during holiday seasons, but in mid week and last week of a month is a bit confusion  , same thing in TBBT also, couple of weeks ago they had rerun of a episode.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The Good Wife - Season 2* ...... Ok completed the season 2 for good wife, and I musr say it has gone from good to excellent. In season two the intricacies of the firm, its employees has increased and so has the background story of Alisha. The best thing I liked about the shows is that it does not make it look like some invincible law firm that wins almost all the time, neither does it tries to show, any idealistic approach taken by the firm, and lots of time whats they do is totally ethically wrong, and thats where the practicality of the show lies. It does not take sides, and its enjoyable to see how different characters react, adapt and contemplate this, also struggling with their personal lives........*7.5/10*

nevertheless its safe to say this show is addictive, and I have started season 3 for now....


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys all Good sci-fi series like .. Primeval , Torchwood , Eureka , Tere Nova  ended  I need more Sci-fi series..

Now only Doctor Who (long live) & continuum is left.. Please suggest more Sci-fi series..


----------



## sam9s (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ *Flash Forward*. Not exactly hi tech sci fi. But still in the same league and very engrossing.

*The Good Wife - Season 3* Completed season 3 for The good Wife. I see not much of updates since I completed season 2. Anyway The Good Wife. this is one show how shall I shall put it, there are hardly any TV Series that I have seen uptill now that have reached season 3 and has remained as interesting as any episode in season 1. Though I must admit in my case, only handful of TV series ran across to the length to reach season 3 or 4. Mostly its over in one or two at the max and then even though the series is screaming for a next season its terminated, for reason only known to the producers. *FlashForward, Survivors (Brit show), V* are perfect examples. And those which went past SE02, did not remain mush interesting atleast for me......*HEROES, Prison Break, SHARK, Misfits,* perfect examples for this category.

*The Good Wife* is the only TV Series I have seen (and I can presume I have seen enough to make that call) that has remain utmost interesting and intriguing till SE03 completion, and I have entered SE04. It has surpassed SHARK by miles. Even though the personal lives and Firms existence and survival has gained priority to an extent, writers have made sure, that the per episode cases and courtroom drama still remains interesting and tough, and quite a lot of times the loosing......... effects in such as way that it makes other aspects of the show very very interesting. 

I will suggest this show a must to all those who even remotely enjoy courtroom drama and investigation........................show holding the rating *7.5/10*


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> Guys all Good sci-fi series like .. Primeval , Torchwood , Eureka , Tere Nova  ended  I need more Sci-fi series..
> 
> Now only Doctor Who (long live) & continuum is left.. Please suggest more Sci-fi series..



Person of Interest
Firefly (and the movie Serenity)
Fringe
Black Mirror


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Flash forward completed

Person of interest is not actually sci-fi but am watching it. .


Now suggestions needed


----------



## Vyom (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> Guys all Good sci-fi series like .. Primeval , Torchwood , Eureka , Tere Nova  ended  I need more Sci-fi series..
> 
> Now only Doctor Who (long live) & continuum is left.. Please suggest more Sci-fi series..



Futurama! I am indulged! X.x


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> Flash forward completed
> 
> Person of interest is not actually sci-fi but am watching it. .
> 
> ...


I hope it will keep you busy for while.
Continuum, Falling Skies, Haven, Misfits, Alcatraz, Alphas, Awake, Eureka, Flash Forward, Fringe, Heroes, Sanctuary, Stargate Universe, Terra Nova, Torchwood, V (2009), Merlin (2008)


----------



## RCuber (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

is it only me or Game of Thrones has a boring start for 3 episodes in season 1?


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NIGHTMARE said:


> I hope it will keep you busy for while.
> Continuum, Falling Skies, Haven, Misfits, Alcatraz, Alphas, Awake, Eureka, Flash Forward, Fringe, Heroes, Sanctuary, Stargate Universe, Terra Nova, Torchwood, V (2009), Merlin (2008)



continuum already watching.. will start merlin looks best for my taste.. misfits is nope will rate (3/10).  alcatraz was in list but forgot.. others have already completed.

looking forward for 

merlin
alcatraz
Stargate Universe (guess sgu stargate universe)
 Falling Skies
Haven  (not sure)


----------



## dud3rulz (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> is it only me or Game of Thrones has a boring start for 3 episodes in season 1?



I liked it. It wasn't mind blowing but it was on track. This season will have much more drama and action than previous one. Quite big things are going to happen.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> Flash forward completed
> 
> Person of interest is not actually sci-fi but am watching it. .
> 
> ...



*Firefly *.... A must if have not completed yet.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> *Firefly *.... A must if have not completed yet.



Done both series and movie


----------



## sam9s (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Stargate Universe, StarGate SG-1, V, Sliders, Survivors, Life on Mars, Babylon 5, Battlestar Galactica.*....... all good and worth a watch


----------



## icebags (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Last Resort* was good with intense drama, very good storyline and lots of plot holes. 



clmlbx said:


> Flash forward completed
> Person of interest is not actually sci-fi but am watching it. .
> Now suggestions needed


go watch *Defiance*. Or *Jin* (time travel medical drama stuff, not exactly scifi), it is a bit whiny in nature but amazing if u can find and like.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Started watching Arrow two days ago, good story, enjoying
> 
> I noticed that sometime the channels skip a week or two in airing new episodes, (no new episodes of Person of Interest this week), not only for that it happens to many other shows too, what is the reason? is it just that episodes are not yet completed or do they air some other program in that slot?



its called a mid season break.


SUITS FTW ! smart - harvey spectre , smart ass - mike ross F___ YA !


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Started watching Arrow two days ago, good story, enjoying
> 
> I noticed that sometime the channels skip a week or two in airing new episodes, (no new episodes of Person of Interest this week), not only for that it happens to many other shows too, what is the reason? is it just that episodes are not yet completed or do they air some other program in that slot?



Usually this happens in March. It is called as March Madness in US and from what I've gathered, it is because of basketball, baseball and other tournaments, reruns of old episodes are aired instead of new episodes. It also allows some people to catch up. Mid season break is for shooting of the next episodes.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiatus_(television)


----------



## RCuber (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NoasArcAngel said:


> its called a mid season break.





Inceptionist said:


> Usually this happens in March. It is called as March Madness in US and from what I've gathered, it is because of basketball, baseball and other tournaments, reruns of old episodes are aired instead of new episodes. It also allows some people to catch up. Mid season break is for shooting of the next episodes.
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiatus_(television)



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NoasArcAngel said:


> SUITS FTW ! smart - harvey spectre , smart ass - mike ross F___ YA !



Season 1 - Yes.
Season 2 - Confusing. Out of sorts. Lost?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Well this thursday's Big bang theory episode (20) was fun , and it honestly made me laugh a lot and that has happened after a long time in the big bang theory.


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Does anyone know if (and when) HBO's going to air Game of Thrones Season 3 in India ?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rajatGod512 said:


> Well this thursday's Big bang theory episode (20) was fun , and it honestly made me laugh a lot and that has happened after a long time in the big bang theory.



LOL yea.. Roots,insults,"gravity defining bosoms"


----------



## Makx (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



darkv0id said:


> Does anyone know if (and when) HBO's going to air Game of Thrones Season 3 in India ?


Did you see the first 2 seasons on HBO in India?
How much was censored and how did they censor? audio without graphics?


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Makx said:


> Did you see the first 2 seasons on HBO in India?
> How much was censored and how did they censor? audio without graphics?



Yup I watched both the seasons on HBO and I'd have to say, a fair bit was censored as far as R-rated scenes are considered (not even sound, yup), however it's doesn't really matter as MOST of these scenes were needlessly tacked on imo, and do little to move the story forward. And anyway they did show the ones which were important to the plot for example 



Spoiler



The one with Jaime and Cersei


 (no full frontal nudity though). However profanity was not as severely censored.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

TBBT is coming to season end  I hope to see some more of Raj's new girl"friend"


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Chuck S1, two episodes in, looks like a okay watch


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys new show on TV....
Hannibal

Its based on Dr. Hannibal Lecter, yes that one. Watched first episode and it was good.
Today second episode was aired.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Guys new show on TV....
> Hannibal
> 
> Its based on Dr. Hannibal Lecter, yes that one. Watched first episode and it was good.
> Today second episode was aired.



I saw the trailer, I feel this will go similar to Dexter .. will checkout the first two episodes


----------



## RCuber (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Chuck Season 2, now on 3 , sometimes I feel the story gets way tooo dramatic, but at the end they pull it off.. I think I will see all the seasons, but its still average watch till now.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

For Dexter lover watch Hannibal. New Sci-Fi Da Vinci's Demons and Defiance going to watch soon.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

How is Beauty and The Beast?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Hannibal season 1 episode 2*

There are very few good movies on serial killing, and rarely TV series. Prior to "Hannibal" we had Dexter and long back *"Messiah"*. Though Dexter is too personal. The thrill and puzzles are missing in it. I liked messiah very much though. They did a lot of research on the topics, methods and the cast was very good.
It was a BBC show (IDK...how, whatever BBC does is always good!)

Now, we've got a resurrection of Hannibal in the form of TV series. As I know the movie "Red Dragon" was the first in Hannibal series (as per story, not movie release date), I am constantly trying to compare the storyline with what has been shown in the movies. Till now new things, new plots have been introduced. I hope they do not spoil this "new" take by overdoing it.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The Good Wife - Season 4* ........ Almost completed season 4, I mean now I am in sync th the live broadcast of the show. Have completed 18 episodes which have been aired till now, waiting for 19th. I cant believe I have seen full 4 seasons for this TC series and still carve for more ....... as I mentioned in my previous review ......"there are hardly any TV Series that I have seen uptill now that have reached season 3+ and has remained as interesting as any episode in season 1." ........ 
The Good Wife has surpassed my every expectations. Season 4 goes further with the intricacies of how the firm, survives the barnkrupcy and also takes few cases that have been come in to lime light in real life. That was interesting to watch. ....... given complete 4 season rating increased to *7.8/10.*

*The walking Dead - Season 3* ...... In between The good Wife I completed the walking dead season 3 as well, and I must say I ejoyed it as much as I did the first two. The story continues with the group starving to survive. This time they found a proper base a prision and the rntire season is almost dedicated to conserving and protecting that prision as their new safe zone. I must say the over all action in the third season is more than second, the plot initself does not move much, but its interesting none the less. What was disappointing for em was the finalay, the last eposode, that was very week, specially in comparison to season 2, where the final episode was a powerhouse .....
Anyway as a Zombie lover, looking forward to season 4.

*Game Of Thrones - Season 1*  ....... After The good wife and The walking dead was finished I was again with no TV series to put my hands on, after much apprehension, decided to give GOT, a try and much to ever ones surprise, I did not like it at all, its sooooooo slow and boring as well to an extent ....... I some how managed to continue to episode 3,4 hoping things would improve but they didnt, by mid way till episode 5 things started to shape up, and by seven the interest was developed to an extent, and the last few episodes till 9 seems to be able to successfully build the tension, but then at the end when I was expecting a good pumped up battle between Robb and the gang and king Joffery ....... specially when the last few episodes did manage to fume up the tension, ........it all went pfffffff.....pussss .... and nothing happened ..... lol........ GOT turned out to be just an average TV series for me .........6.5/10 atleast after season 1. BTW the dwarf Lanister was my fav character and did manage to made my interest hold up......

BTW :: My reason for not liking the series must also be something to do with that Medival ERA as well, somehow I dont like it, same happened with Spartacus :: Blood and Sand, in spite of so high rating I did not like it much, thought I must say it was still way better then GOT.

Now I am staring a new TV series called *House of Cards* which seems to be more like my kinda TV series, and hope it does .....will report ...


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Asking again since nobody answered the first time 'round.

Does anyone have ANY idea if and when HBO is is going to air Game of Thrones Season 3 in India? Please please _please_ tell me if you know.

EDIT: Nevermind, just found out it's being telecast on HBO Defined, and not the regular HBO channel.


----------



## jaleel (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I went to torrenting for past 3 episodes in every monday evening.




darkv0id said:


> Asking again since nobody answered the first time 'round.
> 
> Does anyone have ANY idea if and when HBO is is going to air Game of Thrones Season 3 in India? Please please _please_ tell me if you know.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, just found out it's being telecast on HBO Defined, and not the regular HBO channel.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Chuck .. all seasons... Liked it.. season 4 was bit of a drag.. but as a whole, it was fine. 

Yvonne Strahovski 

Fav Character: John Casey.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone know the make and model of the Intersect Glasses used in Chuck? 

EDIT: BTW.. finished Homeland Season 1, it was okay, but was way too slow.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Ok with no TV series in the pipeline, except the live going *The Good Wife* for which I have to wait a week to get the episode, I flipped the pages of different fourms and IMDB reviews in a hope to start a new one. In the hunt I managed to get couple of TV series that I thought might stick (considering my genre), with a hope that I will find my next TV series which will make me glue to TV screen again.

With this hope I watched first couple of episodes of the following TV series ...

*Orphan Black* ....... Interesting plot ..... _A streetwise hustler witnesses the suicide of a girl who looks just like her and falls headlong into a deadly mystery_. I wont tell anything more to avoide spoiler, but the primises is interesting enough for you to stick and continue, but not glued, if you know what I mean..... I have seen first 4 episodes and probably will continue.

*Once Upon a Time* Concept in theory atleast drew me like anything to get this show ....... The show mixes real people life with real fairly tales that all of us have been hearing since our childhood. The protagonist Emma swan is reunited with her unknown son in the real life who believes that characters in the real world are actually trapped in it, sent by the evil forces from the fairy world. The way the two worlds are mixed with both plot moving simultaneously with a distant connection is definitely well done and intriguing. But for some xyz reason it could not hold my interest after 3-4 episodes and I dumped it to try something else.

*Awkward* ... This seems interesting ...... plot goes like this ......_"An unpopular 15 year old gains immediate, yet unwanted, popularity at her high school when the student body mistakes an accident she has for a suicide attempt"_ ...... I just have watched two episodes of this and it was pretty funny and interesting. I might actually continue with this.

...... But the show that I believe has my full high hopes (after watching the first plot episode) and looks like will have me "Glued" to tv which I was searching for is called ...

*Touch* Created my *Tim Kring*, creator of HEREOS,.... the plot is not something that has not been done before, but the way, and with detail this seems to presented blew me off...... plot goes like this ... "_A single father's quest to reach his emotionally challenged 11-year-old son, soon discovers he can predict future events before they happen_" ................. remember *Knowing*, the plot concept is exactly same, BUT, the treatment is far mature, realistic and, believable than anything that has been done before on the same subject. This is only coming after I watched the first plot episode, so you can see how impressive it must have been. I seriously wish it lives up to my expectations and so that I can finally find a TV series that can make me glued to the screen

Will update as and when I continue with this ....


----------



## RCuber (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just finished watching FlashForward.. too bad the series got cancelled . one time watch.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



darkv0id said:


> Asking again since nobody answered the first time 'round.
> 
> Does anyone have ANY idea if and when HBO is is going to air Game of Thrones Season 3 in India? Please please _please_ tell me if you know.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, just found out it's being telecast on HBO Defined, and not the regular HBO channel.




Don't watch the dumbed down indian version. Watch the way it is supposed to be.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Person of Interest's latest episode was awesome.

Only 2 more to go.


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vamsi_krishna said:


> Don't watch the dumbed down indian version. Watch the way it is supposed to be.



Hmm, I just might have to, since I don't rthink there's any other way out.

On a serious note though, most of the explicit lovemaking scenes are somewhat unimportant when it comes to plot progression, barring a few, I found them to be somewhat, idk....distracting?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> Person of Interest's latest episode was awesome.
> 
> Only 2 more to go.



yes.. quite a interesting end. should be thriller of last two episodes


----------



## eggman (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



darkv0id said:


> Asking again since nobody answered the first time 'round.
> 
> Does anyone have ANY idea if and when HBO is is going to air Game of Thrones Season 3 in India? Please please _please_ tell me if you know.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, just found out it's being telecast on HBO Defined, and not the regular HBO channel.



I really hope you didn't watch the frst 2 seasons in HBO india. It's heavily censored and the show is such that many major events happen in situations they can't show in India without censoring them.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Firefly: is it only me or the series starts very boring?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Firefly: is it only me or the series starts very boring?



It's only you. You didn't like Homeland as well it's was slow for you. If I am not mistaken. Well each to his own interest.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> It's only you. You didn't like Homeland as well it's was slow for you. If I am not mistaken. Well each to his own interest.



"Starts", i was 3/4 into the first episode and then dozed off  .. I liked homeland as it was interesting (but slow)


----------



## icebags (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Firefly: is it only me or the series starts very boring?


i found it boring too, but i expect conquer the boredom and watch it someday.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Firefly: is it only me or the series starts very boring?



Only you. And possibly the only 'you' in whole _gorrem_ world! XD

PS: I hope you watch in production order, and not in broadcast order.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

ok i've enjoyed watching Game of Thrones,Boardwalk Empire,The Big Bang Theory,Entourage,Suits and i am looking for more any recommendations?


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



prabhu.wali said:


> ok i've enjoyed watching Game of Thrones,Boardwalk Empire,The Big Bang Theory,Entourage,Suits and i am looking for more any recommendations?



Person of Interest
Sherlock
Elementary
House of Cards


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

anyone watched 'Band of Brothers' ....man the quality of each episode is awesome!!!


----------



## quagmire (May 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys, did you know:

Mayim Bialik, who plays the role of Amy in The Big Bang Theory. Interestingly, Amy has a PhD in Neurobiology and Mayim Bialik has a PhD in Neuroscience herself!


Spoiler



*qph.is.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-2008c3896008996712f889bba9218096


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



quagmire said:


> Guys, did you know:
> 
> Mayim Bialik, who plays the role of Amy in The Big Bang Theory. Interestingly, Amy has a PhD in Neurobiology and Mayim Bialik has a PhD in Neuroscience herself!
> 
> ...



Yes.. and she is the only one who actually has a PhD in the whole cast


----------



## darkv0id (May 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



eggman said:


> I really hope you didn't watch the frst 2 seasons in HBO india. It's heavily censored and the show is such that many major events happen in situations they can't show in India without censoring them.



I did watch them first on HBO, and then later I watched them uncensored as well. I don't think the scenes that were edited/removed were that instrumental to the plot.

To be honest I don't mind the censorship; I've already read the books, so I know what's going to happen in much greater detail.


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Person of Interest .. OMG!!! its getting tensed


----------



## prabhu.wali (May 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> Person of Interest
> Sherlock
> Elementary
> House of Cards


ty for the recommendations,will watch'em after i've finished with downton abbey,such a good show!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 4, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just finished season 1 of The Big Bang Theory. comedy and awesomeness redefined.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 5, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Person of Interest .. OMG!!! its getting tensed



Latest episode was awesome. Best episode ever.


----------



## theterminator (May 5, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Luffy said:


> Just finished season 1 of The Big Bang Theory. comedy and awesomeness redefined.



you have lots of hours to waste , download seasons 2,3,4,5 now..


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 8, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Can anyone tell me on which Channel in India the Tv Show SUPERNATURAL is telecasted?


----------



## RCuber (May 8, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> Latest episode was awesome. Best episode ever.



This week is season finale .. cant wait.. today


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 8, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Sainatarajan said:


> Can anyone tell me on which Channel in India the Tv Show SUPERNATURAL is telecasted?



axn india



RCuber said:


> This week is season finale .. cant wait.. today



dude that expression 

*i.imgflip.com/26am.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



theterminator said:


> you have lots of hours to waste , download seasons 2,3,4,5 now..



Almost completed till season 4 as I got them from a friend and will start searching for season 6 after my exams.

BTW, does anybody here have links/torrents for 720p versions of all seasons but in mkv/mp4 format? avi's usually take a lot of space as compared to mkv's.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> This week is season finale .. cant wait.. today



It is gonna be MINDBLOWING!
One Nolan brother is ruling the movies and another is gonna rule the TV.


----------



## RCuber (May 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Person of Interest airs tonight in the US


----------



## RCuber (May 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Season Finale of PoI was a thriller.. phew.. already waiting for the next season


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

WTH.. no one is watching TV shows or what ? last two replies are mine 

on topic: finished White Collar Season 4. I had watched S1 and forgot about it, caught up with the rest of the seasons from last two week. Season 4 finale was a such a twister, I did not see that coming, my jaw is still dropped to the ground by the ending.. will take a while to recover


----------



## Inceptionist (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Season Finale of PoI was a thriller.. phew.. already waiting for the next season



That was awesome indeed.
September 22.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Sainatarajan said:


> Can anyone tell me on which Channel in India the Tv Show SUPERNATURAL is telecasted?



AXN.currently they show season 8(around 1 episode behind the US telecast) they also showed season 7
everything earlier than season 7 is on Starworld,it airs from 3.30AM


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

What next series to watch now ?  thriller pls


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ watch supernatural.. its simply awesome..
*some*indian actors should learn to act from those guys.. even the most sided roles are played like they are the heroes..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ watch supernatural.. its simply awesome..
> *some*indian actors should learn to act from those guys.. even the most sided roles are played like they are the heroes..



the most awesome are season 4 to 6
season 8 is so boring.......
S&D are fighting the Limey Clerk-Demon who calls himself King-of-Hell


----------



## Jripper (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Got my hands on a danish show called Forbrydelsen. Forbrydelsen (TV Series 2007
Seems promising.


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I saw an episode of Supernatural where Ganesh and Kali are featured. I heard that episode was banned in India.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I saw an episode of Supernatural where Ganesh and Kali are featured. I heard that episode was banned in India.


I never thought they would show ganesh as a guy of the "yo dawg" "homies" "niggas"  race
I think Lucifer killed them all right?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ its fiction ..
Cool a lil bit guys..

much activity in this threat others are lying vacant

any suggestions for spy- related tv shows ??


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> the most awesome are season 4 to 6
> season 8 is so boring.......
> S&D are fighting the Limey Clerk-Demon who calls himself King-of-Hell



Can you tell me the timingr and days ?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

only the last one left buddy..
i think you have to go for DVD's


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mastercool8695 said:


> only the last one left buddy..
> i think you have to go for DVD's



Pls tell. Atleast the last one I can see.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Friday 17th May  11:30PM		 Supernatural (8) E23


*tv.burrp.com/search.html?c=&g=&ch=&l=&when=&q=Supernatural+(Season+8)&s=


----------



## clmlbx (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Merlin finished .. wow! for me, I completed whole series, 5 seasons in 40 days around.

Merlin 7/10

Very good and really worth a watch.. 

Now will start white collar.. castle , modern Family .. all whose latest season has finished or will be in next few days.. 

I don't like to wait for every episode so .. I wait for season finale and then start watching ..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Sainatarajan said:


> Pls tell. Atleast the last one I can see.



every friday 9PM on AXN



mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ its fiction ..
> Cool a lil bit guys..
> 
> much activity in this threat others are lying vacant
> ...



erm.... what happened here



Sainatarajan said:


> Can you tell me the timingr and days ?


supernatural season 8 --fresh episodes every Friday @ 9 PM,repeats on sunday 9PM It airs on AXN
Supernatural season 4 ---- 3.30 AM StarWorld


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> erm.... what happened here



nothing just *kinda* trolling..

and hey.. burrp listings are wrong.. damn burrp..


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D starts this September  check YT for trailer


----------



## abhidev (May 14, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished watching *'Band of Brothers' - 10/10* ...based on true events....loved it...the way its picturised is realistic and simply awesome. The last episode bought tears in my eyes.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 14, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D starts this September  check YT for trailer



yes saw yesterday.


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Hannibal Season 1 Episode 7*

Its getting interesting and picking up speed. I guess they are going to make 12 episode season. Then again, how many season can you go on with this subject? Too much would just ruin its USP.
IMO, 2 seasons would be/should be its max lifetime.

The show's even better if you know about Hannibal Lecter beforehand.


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

is it only me or is that period TV series always show nudity?


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Season Finale of Arrow was good. bit sad ending


----------



## abhidev (May 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Now watching a 4 part series of *'Space to Race'* documentary abt how one each scientist from US and USSR got into a race to space. simply amazing.


----------



## R2K (May 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I'm looking for new sitcoms to watch.
 Suggest some sitcoms other than Big bang theory, How i met your mother, modern family, IT crowd etc

How is the show ""Psych" ?


----------



## RCuber (May 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Season Finale of TBBT was great !!  .. something happens to Raj


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Hannibal Season 1 Episode 8*

I don't know how many here is watching this? If you are not watching this, then you must watch this. 
It has high production values, great acting, a tense and bloody script and if you've ever liked Dexter (reference only to make point of serial killing) you would just love it.
Dexter, POI looks kid to its perfection and execution.

Highly recommended.


----------



## R2K (May 19, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just watched the final episode of “the office”.

They did quite a good job wrapping up the show in the final episode. Was quite cheesy at some point but it was wonderfully done. 
I’m gonna miss that show very much….


----------



## abhidev (May 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

heard '*The Following*' is also pretty good...will start it soon


----------



## abhidev (May 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Naruto Shippuden..now on ep.65...and its awesome!!!!!


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody know when HIMYM and TBBT are resuming?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

all you want to know about TV series status & episode release dates:
EZTV - TV Torrents Online


----------



## R2K (May 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Suggest some new sitcoms. I'm looking for new shows.


----------



## abhidev (May 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ Have you seen ''*Band of brothers*', '*The Following*', '*Suits*', '*Dexter*'


----------



## mastervk (May 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Try spartacus and American horror story


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> Started Naruto Shippuden..now on ep.65...and its awesome!!!!!



Its anime and wait till you watch those awful fillers. the awesomeness will go down the mariana trench.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Ok I've completed all these till the latest episode.

Dexter
Whitecollar
Prison break (Coolest)
Arrow

Currently watching That 70's show. It's lot better than HIMYM



abhidev said:


> ^ Have you seen ''*Band of brothers*', '*The Following*', '*Suits*', '*Dexter*'



Only dexter. Liked it like HELL



abhidev said:


> Started Naruto Shippuden..now on ep.65...and its awesome!!!!!



Sorry bro no offense but how do you manage to watch these?? I tried Watching but just couldn't digest it.I like the simpsons though.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Sorry bro no offense but how do you manage to watch these?? I tried Watching but just couldn't digest it.I like the simpsons though.



Mostly because animes have better story and characterization than your everyday sitcoms. Its a matter of choice and liking. Never start with a bad anime and especially Naruto/Naruto Shippuden (Fillers everywhere). The manga is good even though most of Naruto verse is quite similar to DBZ (or should I say its a pirated version of DBZ ). IMHO, you should watch Death Note. its only 37 episodes long. but please don't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## icebags (May 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ ah, i get a feeling somehow someone posted into wrong thread.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/139975-anime-cartoon-mangas-recommended-digitians-29.html


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Luffy said:


> Its anime and wait till you watch those awful fillers. the awesomeness will go down the mariana trench.



yeaa that becomes irritating after sometime because of the fillers....the first season had almost 70-80 filler episodes 

But Shippuden directly started with the story and so loving it....hope there are not many fillers drifting away from the story line.



Harsh Pranami said:


> Ok I've completed all these till the latest episode.
> Sorry bro no offense but how do you manage to watch these?? I tried Watching but just couldn't digest it.I like the simpsons though.



Dude my frnd had suggested me to watch Naruto back in 2007...he was a die hard fan...and I was like..who would watch it when we have dexter's lab and simpsons etc..

but a couple of months ago...few frnds in office introduced me to *Deathnote*...and since it was just 37 episodes I thought of giving it a try and totally loved it...this series doesn't have much animation but a very good concept, story, music, characters and evreything you would ask for.

I would suggest you the same...watch Deathnote simply for a good story and awesome characters. 



icebags said:


> ^^ ah, i get a feeling somehow someone posted into wrong thread.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/139975-anime-cartoon-mangas-recommended-digitians-29.html



hahhaha....yea I had forgotten that we have a separate thread for this...but its also a TV series


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Are there any more series like these??
Dexter
Whitecollar
Prison break (Coolest)
Arrow

Please let me know


----------



## R2K (May 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ watch supernatural.. its simply awesome..
> *some*indian actors should learn to act from those guys.. even the most sided roles are played like they are the heroes..



I see lot of people mentioning this show.
I have 5 seasons with me. Will it be Ok if jump straight from season 5 to season 8 ? Or am i gonna have trouble understanding whats going on


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Are there any more series like these??
> Dexter
> Whitecollar
> Prison break (Coolest)
> ...



Person of Interest, Chuck


----------



## rhitwick (May 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> I see lot of people mentioning this show.
> I have 5 seasons with me. Will it be Ok if jump straight from season 5 to season 8 ? Or am i gonna have trouble understanding whats going on


I could not tolerate this even one season....okz

@Harsh,
Dexter::Hannibal, Messiah

Arrow::Flash, SHIELD's agents or whatever (new show)


----------



## Makx (May 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Person of Interest, Chuck



Started the download!


----------



## RCuber (May 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Makx said:


>



this got me some goose bumps 

saw another interesting one "Intelligence"


----------



## R2K (May 31, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Currently watching 
Two and a half men
Some of the episodes are sooooo....funny.  . No wonder its considered as the most popular sitcom currently being aired.

Catched up on latest episodes of the big bang theory.
Looks like now they are trying to make the geeky guys behave like retards. I remember the show being funny before everyone of them got a GF (till mid 4th season). Now the show looks so crowded that the main character sheldon doesn't even get much chance to show his awesomeness.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 31, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> Catched up on latest episodes of the big bang theory.
> Looks like now they are trying to make the geeky guys behave like retards. I remember the show being funny before everyone of them got a GF (till mid 4th season). Now the show looks so crowded that the main character sheldon doesn't even get much chance to show his awesomeness.



Actually, Leonard was supposed to be main character. But collective force of the Internet preferred Sheldon.


----------



## R2K (May 31, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^
The weird and sometimes annoying character of sheldon (extremely geeky ) is the one that actually attracted viewers to that show. He is a peculiar character that was never portrayed in any shows or movies. Characters like Leonard can be found on every other show.
Now they are trying to turn the whole series into something more concentrating on relationship stuff like that from How I met you mother and FRIENDS, deviating from the main theme of show (geeks and their lifestyle) which made it popular in the first place.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 31, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Supernatural season 8 over 


Spoiler



Crowley is human 
Castiel is Human 
Metatron is the main villain for season 9


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched Continuum good show and its form Canada 

Synopsis: 


> A detective from the year 2077 finds herself trapped in present day Vancouver and searching for ruthless criminals from the future.


----------



## varun004 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

death note
that 70s show
south park
24


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Game of Thrones*

Two season-two days.

At the end (well ep 9) "The Hound" literally said "Fcuk this sh1t! I quit" in more proper and moderate english!

At first I was trying to track who's who, who's king of where, who's who's son, who's who's father, who sleeps with whom. Then I lost all hope and since then just watching this. If I do not understand a thing I just do not try.

Like Iliad-Odissi or our very own Ramayana-Mahabharata or like Tolkien's modern day epic "Lord of the Rings" this one is an epic too.

And, I hate zombies


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

How  I met your mother season 8- WORST SEASON EVER


----------



## XTechManiac (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> At the end (well ep 9) "The Hound" literally said "Fcuk this sh1t! I quit" in more proper and moderate english!


Eh, spoiler tag this? Not everyone is up-to-date with the show.


Spoiler



Fcuk The Kingsguard. Fcuk The City. Fcuk The King. Seriously, this was as satisfying as Tyrion slapping Joffrey. The Hound is among one of my favourite character(you'll eventually know why). The only thing that's disappoints me is that the TV shows has really underplayed the Hound-Sansa relationship. There relationship in book is so fleshed out and is one of my favorite thing about the series.





rhitwick said:


> At first I was trying to track who's who, who's king of where, who's who's son, who's who's father, who sleeps with whom. Then I lost all hope and since then just watching this. If I do not understand a thing I just do not try.


I "totally" get what you're trying to say. GOT series has myriad of characters. And I don't blame your lack of concentration for not keeping up with the characters. The TV show just tells the connection between them once or twice and hope that you remember it, which is literally very hard. But trust me, if you invest a little time, you'll get a hang of it eventually. When I started watching the series(only TV show watcher), I used to spend countless and countless hours searching the web, linking the characters, mugging up their names and stuff. And honestly it is 101% worth it, because the payoffs are huge. I watch GoT for character development and not because of Dragons!!1!!, and unless you know who exactly the character is, it's pretty much useless to watch this show.
Steer away from Google searches(atleast until you finish S03). Ask any of you queries/doubts here and I'll clear them up for you(yea, I know loads about even a minor character).



rhitwick said:


> And, I hate zombies


They are not zombies. They are White Walkers. They aren't even 1% similar to zombies. And FYI, I hate zombies too. I hate them so much that I am adamant to watch even the pilot episode of The Walking Dead. So, when I say that North of the Wall is like one of best parts about future seasons, then believe me.


----------



## R2K (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^
It is coming to an end. Season 9 is gonna be the last season.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started  season 1 of doctor who.. the plots are stupid. Which season does it get interesting?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> ^^
> It is coming to an end. Season 9 is gonna be the last season.



Yeah Good, They have lost their idea's Barney is not so funny anymore (esp after I found out HE IS GAY AND is married to scooter[Lillys school bf])


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



theserpent said:


> Yeah Good, They have lost their idea's Barney is not so funny anymore (esp after I found out ~snip~



Use spoiler!

You registered to comment on GoT?!!! 
If I knew, I would have seen it long ago.



XTechManiac said:


> Ask any of you queries/doubts here and I'll clear them up for you(yea, I know loads about even a minor character).


I'll, if I find something I saw is interesting enough to chase after even when the episode ends.



> They are not zombies. They are White Walkers. They aren't even 1% similar to zombies. And FYI, I hate zombies too. I hate them so much that I am adamant to watch even the pilot episode of The Walking Dead. So, when I say that North of the Wall is like one of best parts about future seasons, then believe me.


Whats in a name?! 
They walk like zombies, they appear like zombies...they had to be zombies.

You being a fan this might be derogatory for you but they are nothing but zombies!


----------



## R2K (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



theserpent said:


> Yeah Good, They have lost their idea's Barney is not so funny anymore (esp after I found out HE IS GAY AND is married to scooter[Lillys school bf])



The whole cast is very talented and funny. Its the script that got messed up. Its unfair to blame the actors just because script writers ran out of ideas.

And are you under the impression that all those sitcom actors are leading the same cool and fun filled lifestyle like what what we get to see in the shows. Most of these actors have very messed up life behind the shows.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Supernatural season 8 over
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i watched all but the last episode..

will watch soon



R2K said:


> I see lot of people mentioning this show.
> I have 5 seasons with me. Will it be Ok if jump straight from season 5 to season 8 ? Or am i gonna have trouble understanding whats going on



it would be great if you start from the 1st cuz it you'll be more involved in the series..
and would get who is whom and their characters too..


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> The whole cast is very talented and funny. Its the script that got messed up. Its unfair to blame the actors just because script writers ran out of ideas.
> 
> And are you under the impression that all those sitcom actors are leading the same cool and fun filled lifestyle like what what we get to see in the shows. Most of these actors have very messed up life behind the shows.



Woah saw the last Episode
Don't click the spoiler if you dint see HIMYM Season 8



Spoiler



Teds wife is nothing great  We just see her face for like 2 seconds
Google Image Result for *images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130514005540/himym/images/f/f8/Mother_Cristin_Milioti.jpg


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2013)

^Teds ex girlfriends are hotter than her.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



.jRay. said:


> ^Teds ex girlfriends are hotter than her.


Robin being the hottest (I've seen till season 2 episode 12 only)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched GOT ep9.

It was brilliantly painful. I remember first reading the chapter two years ago (I am sort of a newbie when it comes to ASOIAF, read only Game of Thrones before the show), being devastated and then imagining how the scene would play out on TV. I can honestly say they did the Red Wedding in justice.


Michelle Fairley did an amazing job of portraying the most tragic and flawed mother, completely dead inside seeing the madness unravel in front of her. Bolton, Walder, Robb and even the added Talisa made the show be the hottest Internet story for three days. Good thing TV can shock in this digital era.

Other parts of the episode were also great. Arya at the door, being so close, yet forever away. Bran and Jon just ten meters apart caught in different storms. Jorah, Dario and Grey Worm kicking some serious power of three style asses.


Epic is the weakest attribute for this episode. Larger than life, heart breaking, nerve stretching, coma inducing. Welcome to the reality of Game of Thrones. It's the most difficult game to play.


----------



## jaleel (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^great episode till in GOT


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Whats in a name?!
> They walk like zombies, they appear like zombies...they had to be zombies.
> 
> You being a fan this might be derogatory for you but they are nothing but zombies!



Hehe... they are everything but zombies.

They might walk and look like zombies.... but once you see them in combat, you'll know the difference. Your stereotypical zombies are slow and clumsy, relying on brute force and strength of numbers, whereas the Others (or White Walkers, whichever name you prefer) are extremely quick and agile, and rather adept at swordplay. Once you'll see them in action in Season 3, you'll know.


----------



## XTechManiac (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

And to add, remember the first episode in which they arranged the bodies of the dead into special patterns. This the TV Show's way to telling the audience(books has a different approach for this) that they aren't mindless zombies who goes along mindlessly killing everyone in the their path. This is to show that White Walkers "have a plan" and are "very intelligent" along with being deadly powerful in strength as stated above.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Luffy said:


> Robin being the hottest (I've seen till season 2 episode 12 only)



True...
So I have completed HIMYM all seasons Still now
Big bang-Season 2,5,-Season 6 yet to start
Two and a half men upto season 4
two broke girls season 1


----------



## theterminator (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching Mad Men S01, exciting!


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> I see lot of people mentioning this show.
> I have 5 seasons with me. Will it be Ok if jump straight from season 5 to season 8 ? Or am i gonna have trouble understanding whats going on



Dont miss the first two season.. Third you can leave..


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have just started watching Firefly. Its a pretty good Sci-fi Western series. Anyone of you watched it?

It features that guy from Castle in the lead role.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finsh Big bang season 6



Spoiler



FINALLY Raj can speak to girls without drinking


----------



## RCuber (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished all seasons of Castle .. awesome series.. whole cast is great . waiting for next season  , 

BTW I realized that they published novels featured in the show.. any one read those ?


----------



## SunE (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Community Season 4.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching X-files season 7.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have just started watching Firefly. Its a pretty good Sci-fi Western series. Anyone of you watched it?
> 
> It features that guy from Castle in the lead role.



I've been meaning to watch that. Sometime back, I ended up watching 'Serenity', and it was only later that I found out that it was a sort of movie-finale to Firefly. I hope watching the movie hasn't ruined the TV series for me. 
It's also a pretty small series, no?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Only 5 more days to go for 'Dexter'


----------



## RCuber (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> Only 5 more days to go for 'Dexter'



YAY!!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Dexter got interesting in the second episode  , 


Spoiler



now he has some one to talk to who knows who he is


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

started watching scrubs, finished upto s01e14 hillarious 
Zack, John, Sarah and donald have done an amazing job.
John is the funniest hahaha!

9/10 uptill s01e14

Anyone seen Arrested Development?
How is it? any good?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Been watching Lost for the past few weeks. Intriguing. Currently on Season 4.


----------



## quagmire (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pratik385 said:


> started watching scrubs, finished upto s01e14 hillarious
> Zack, John, Sarah and donald have done an amazing job.
> John is the funniest hahaha!
> 
> ...



Great!  Extremely well written script and brilliant screenplay..  Acting is also very good..  
I have seen S1,2,3.. Now have to watch S4..


----------



## sksundram (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i really won't say much about dexter, breaking bad and game of thrones. those are awesome and great shows.
but some shows are seriously underrated or not that famous or really crap. my views - 

1. the killing - superb acting, cast, story-line. watch from s01e01 and don't miss any ep. ABSOLUTE FAVORITE
2. suits - i thought why watch a show based on lawsuits and all that. but from the very 1st ep. i got hooked. must watch
3. person of interest - just a time-pass show but still better than castle ( castle was boring after a while)
4. terriers - the show was cancelled after the first season but Man! the show came close to BB in terms of acting and thrill. i loved it
5. elementary - the best sherlock show ( don't like sherlock that much - characters seemed out of place to me)
6 arrow - jab dekhne ko kuch nahi tha to..
7 24 - utter crap
8 prison break - season 1 rocked, rest was dud
9 fringe - good show though not awesome but the last season was bad (nothing new !)
10 hannibal - watched first 5/6 episodes but i didn't like it (don't know why)
11 Jackie Chan Adventures - 10/10
12 kung fu panda LOA - 100/10 
13 the americans - a different kind of spy-thriller during cold war...loved it
14 orphan black - that girl in the lead....i wonder how come she executed her role with such precision. 10/10
15 the benny hill show - nobody gave better expressions than benny hill. 

not recalling anymore shows right now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have all seasons of Benny Hill Show and Jackie Chan Adventures


----------



## KDroid (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished watching Lost. Don't even know where to begin my rant. Totally pissed off. Disappointed. Stay away from that TV Show.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Dexter got interesting in the second episode  ,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Oh yea...More interesting in the fourth episode


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ True that ... Btw has anyone seen "Luther". it's a UK series where "Idris Elba" plays the lead role..


----------



## sksundram (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guess what guys.......I just watched the *MOST Boringggggg *show of all time........it bored me to death......all those reviewers who put this show on their NO.1 list  should burn till eternity...

TOP OF THE LAKE ---- just avoid it


----------



## Nue (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Everyone who's watching Dexter: Don't expect too much.


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Waiting for Dexter to show in India. Great show. The blonde chick, Hannah/Yvonne, was my fav in Chuck!


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Revenge* seems nice Revenge (TV Series 2011


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The big bang theory season 6 ending was rather boring.. the season was good, but i wish they could've made it interesting towards the end of the season..

HIMYM season 8's ending episode was wonderful !! seems like the mother has been finally revealed !!

Two & a half men hasn't been that good since the departure of Charlie Harper ( Best ever ), but if you liked Kutcher, Season 10 is very nice too.

Currently Watching Game of Thrones..What a Gr8 show !!! (P.S : don't watch it when your parents/elders are nearby..loads of Violence/profanity/*too many* nude scenes )

White Collar has been Favourite show so far..If anyone likes Heist crime shows, Do watch it.. !!!
Yet to see Castle season 3 onwards..


----------



## R2K (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^
I really don't think the girl who showed up at the end was the mother. 
Two & a half men is still good but sometimes the dialogues are becoming too vulgar and crude.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> ^^
> I really don't think the girl who showed up at the end was the mother.
> Two & a half men is still good but sometimes the dialogues are becoming too vulgar and crude.



She was probably, they wouldn't end a season showing just a random girl.

Two and a Half Men still going good, the jokes aren't crude exactly, they're really embarrassing, especially for Alan.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Jake is hardly shown nowadays & whenever they show him, they show him like a jacka@@ :/

Alan, who was previously shown as a bit responsible ( He used to work as physiotherapist ) is now shown completely irresponsible & now completely lives on free money..
I feel they should change Alan's role a bit more to the guy he was previously..

I feel they did a biiiiiigggg mistake by letting charlie sheen go.. 
& charlie sheen's new show - Anger Management. i saw the 1st season few months back. The season 1 was average imo,


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> Jake is hardly shown nowadays & whenever they show him, they show him like a jacka@@ :/
> 
> Alan, who was previously shown as a bit responsible ( He used to work as physiotherapist ) is now shown completely irresponsible & now completely lives on free money..
> I feel they should change Alan's role a bit more to the guy he was previously..
> ...



exactly same thoughts here...
previously charlie did all the insulting to Alan and he was just a loser who listens to everything and always sticks to right things... Klutcher is also good..he was super fun being an idiot in That 70s show, but in this show, they have portrayed him as a gentlemen which is taking out all the fun...

all the fun part has to be handled by Alan only and that's why he is talking more, doing more idiotic things...
It seems like completely different show after charlie sheen left.. Jake and evelyn are less seen now...it is not thaat funny now without charlie...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

This weeks Dexter was good.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 30, 2013)

^oh yes...all sort of crazy things are happening on the show


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> ^oh yes...all sort of crazy things are happening on the show



I think they are going for multi villain approach .. new villain every 4 -5 episodes.. i'm liking how this are turning out.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Breaking Bad Season 5 Episode 9*

An awesome episode that builds to great finale.
Can't wait see what happens next.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 13, 2013)

Dexter episode 7... ghosts from the past 



Spoiler



Hanna McKay is back


----------



## sam9s (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The NewsRoom*......I will just start by saying .......MIND BLOWING Fcukin awsome first episode. THIS is what I was waiting for. The first show has completely blown me off. Concept is new atleast for me for all the TV Series I have seen. This probably is the first time I am reviewing a TV Series after watching the very first show itself. Usually I wait for 4-5 before I provide my preliminary review of any show on a TV Series thread on any forum.

But this ....... man this is something different and altogether to a different level.

For the record the show seems to be about a very senior news anchor, whos is loved by his audiance, but not so by his employees, coz of his very direct, sarcastic and dry nature. His actions in the very first episode (this scene BTW blew me off completely) paves the way for the show to develop 

The writing I think is the most intellectual I have seen, its just excellent. The details are impeccable. Top notch performance by every single person that shares the screen. The screenplay and the dialogues are immaculate, with enough glimpse of humor and sarcasm that it holds the pace together and just right for the show. Its quality drooling all over. Not to forget technically I dont think any show I have seen has surpassed The Newsroom (though still very early to judge)

I just bloody hope it stays the way it is ......... After a long time I was glued to the seat with this episode ...... Seriously hope that all other episodes are as interesting as the first was ...... really looking forward to this show ....*8.5/10 *... but with just first episode, its not a final rating.


----------



## thanseer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

any "Deception with Keith Berry" fans here ??


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Dexter is getting very interesting every week. Latest episode just split my mind with the twist...

Edit: lol just noticed the above avatar is from Dexter's lab


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I'm disappointed with Dexter.
It was supposed to be its final season and its going nowhere near a closing.

And I feel the story is dragging now.

Michael C. Hall started producing it. He gets all best lines, the story always has meatier role for him. Rest of the characters are there just for the sake of it.

Masuka is nothing but a comic relief now.
Batista used to have a good role and contribution in story now he seems to have a guest appearance.
Same applies to Quinn too.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



thanseer said:


> any "Deception with Keith Berry" fans here ??



which channel?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

revisiting Castle. season 1 over, downloading s2


----------



## cutemug (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I love watching Big Bang theory, 2 Broke girls, The Vampire diaries, HIMYM, Suits, Castle, Bones..
Earlier I used to watch the episodes/seasons by online streaming using the links sidereel or fasspasstv or movies2k,
But now no links are available for streaming these epis 
where du guys watch your tv shows,may i know any link for the same?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Falling Skies :  8/10

I loved it from the first Episode Really awesome show. I got connected from the first Episode. Many show takes times to connect but this was  on the roll. I have already completed all three season and really waiting for fourth.. Guys thanks for recommending that .. and Please all who have not yet watched should really watch it.. 

In mean time please recommend more sci-fi series..

Continuum season 2 ..  7/10

Any reviews on "under the Dome" & "Haven" ?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> Falling Skies :  8/10
> 
> I loved it from the first Episode Really awesome show. I got connected from the first Episode. Many show takes times to connect but this was  on the roll. I have already completed all three season and really waiting for fourth.. Guys thanks for recommending that .. and Please all who have not yet watched should really watch it..
> 
> ...



will checkout falling skies , and I was like WTF happened in the last episode of Continuum..  im still not sure it was the last episode  have to rewatch it again.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Im confused.i know falling skies is from Axn,no idea about other shows.
So guys which all channels do you watch for these shows?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

its on a channel called torrents


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> I was like WTF happened in the last episode of Continuum..  im still not sure it was the last episode  have to rewatch it again.





Spoiler



Exactly, In last episodes of season 2 It really made me feel that Alec is selfish as**ole. Blo*dy just could not think of others.. Blo*dy his message,his life, his mistakes, his g.f, his family, I really felt sorry for kiera.. at last she had chance to reunite with her family, that too was stolen by Alec.. and last few second we see carlos meeting Theseus(Julian) that just made me out of sync.. WTf happened?


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Thanks.So all torrenting..huh..if you get some extra time watch some 'real' tv


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

'Real' TV is delayed...


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nanducob said:


> Thanks.So all torrenting..huh..if you get some extra time watch some 'real' tv



Real tv with ads...  Just one episode at a time.. Who likes it?  

Reality .. Most of time.. Real tv is already occupied


----------



## sam9s (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Falling Sky for me was absolute boring, cliched and without any sense and intelligence .... I am sorry but thats how it was for me. 
NOw on the other hand *News Room* was something brain stimulating and I am surprised to see no one noticed the review I gave ......Another TV series I am enjoying and is worth is *SUITS* .....


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Falling Sky for me was absolute boring, cliched and without any sense and intelligence .... I am sorry but thats how it was for me.
> NOw on the other hand *News Room* was something brain stimulating and I am surprised to see no one noticed the review I gave ......Another TV series I am enjoying and is worth is *SUITS* .....



Stop cribbing , I have just started watching from Episode 1. Good recommendation there.

Suits Season 1 - I like. Season 2 - not so much.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Falling Sky for me was absolute boring, cliched and without any sense and intelligence .... I am sorry but thats how it was for me.



I think I understand what do yo mean by boring..but it isn't, that is exactly how it will be unfold in reality if ever earth is invaded by aliens. aliens are always better then zombies.. I have seen enough sci-fi and apocalypse tv-series.. I really felt this is different. Do you recommend any thing better which is not biased or more fiction.. yes I am also not in favour of what is going on lately ..rebels and all but it is entertaining .

suits :-  yes waiting for third season to come to end so I can start watching it. I hate long wait between episode so I start when It is completed, so I can watch multiple episode in a day


----------



## sam9s (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> I think I understand what do yo mean by boring..but it isn't, that is exactly how it will be unfold in reality if ever earth is invaded by aliens. aliens are always better then zombies.. I have seen enough sci-fi and apocalypse tv-series.. I really felt this is different. Do you recommend any thing better which is not biased or more fiction.. yes I am also not in favour of what is going on lately ..rebels and all but it is entertaining .
> 
> suits :-  yes waiting for third season to come to end so I can start watching it. I hate long wait between episode so I start when It is completed, so I can watch multiple episode in a day



It's not the premises that's is wrong.   And don't even start how much sci-fi and apocalypse tv-series and movies I have watched. 

I am out right now but one serial that comes to my mind right now is V (2009). Even though not my best but far far better than falling sky.  Unlike FS, this relies more on human aliens politics, tactics, and mind game rather than plain old stupid CGI infested robots roming around shooting people as is in FS. 

But any way each to his own taste.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i hope you know that V(2009) tv series is a remake of 1980's mini-series which is considered better not to mention it has a finale movie as opposed to axed tv series.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> i hope you know that V(2009) tv series is a remake of 1980's mini-series which is considered better not to mention it has a finale movie as opposed to axed tv series.



yes I know that and even started watching it ,,,, but for some reason I did not like it as much as I did the 2009 one. Maybe I watched it after. Had I watched it before 2009, I would have appreciated it more.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*SUITS*  ... friends SUITS finished, I mean now I am at par with the live episodes. i.e finished till *SE03E07 *........... loved it. Had my interest through out and enough to sit me through all the seasons. I would still rate The Good Wife a wee bit over this, (does not take away the fact that SUITS is one hell of a show), but there were few things that I liked in The Good Wife more than SUITS. To begin wth, TGW had actual court room drama, which was very interesting and second a much much better, expanded and detailed plot going around about the personal lives of the characters, along with the Firm's own story. With SUITS, court room is virtually non existent, and personal lives plot is also not very details and laid out. and it is tightly knitted with the firms story or plot. With TGW the personal lives were very well laid out and were detailed with no or very little connection with the Firm's own story line.

Still SUITS was as enjoyable as any other show. Personally season 2 was a bit low, but season 3 has picked up pace again and is as interesting as was the season 1. Waiting for EP08............. *7.5/10 *for this one.

I will concentrate on *The Newroom* now completely.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*imageshack.us/a/img716/6597/a5ol.th.jpg

Finished watching all of the above from my PC's screenshot . Please suggest more . Kinda interested in Space adventure this time !


----------



## sam9s (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Poor screen shot. Share again.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Poor screen shot. Share again.



ON image Try right click , view image , sorry but cant seem to upload on digit , some problem i think !*imageshack.us/a/img716/6597/a5ol.jpg


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rohan_mhtr said:


> *imageshack.us/a/img716/6597/a5ol.th.jpg
> 
> Finished watching all of the above from my PC's screenshot . Please suggest more . Kinda interested in Space adventure this time !



Bhai meri HDD bheju kya bhar ke de de muje bandwidth bach jayegi porn ke liye 

if you guys haven't watched then South Park s15e01 

space adventure " Emmanuelle In Space Collection "


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



TheHumanBot said:


> space adventure " Emmanuelle In Space Collection "


Isko hide karke rakhna padega !
BTW feel free to fill up your HDD , anything for fellow Digitians .


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

whoa !!! Ducktales/talespin in Hindi ?? i need it..>_<
speaking of tv shows in hindi, anybody has links for Drake & josh ( in hindi ) ?? I used to watch these when i was a kid..


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

whoa !!! Ducktales/talespin in Hindi ?? i need it..>_<
speaking of tv shows in hindi, anybody has links for Drake & josh ( in hindi ) ?? I used to watch these when i was a kid..


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/133844-all-tv-shows-related-discussions-here-44.html


----------



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

No Dexter Episode yesterday


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> No Dexter Episode yesterday



What do you mean... you didn't watch it or you couldn't download it??


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> What do you mean... you didn't watch it or you couldn't download it??



No episode was released


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Supernatural Season 9
Y U NO RELEASE SOON???!!!!!


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Supernatural Season 9
> Y U NO RELEASE SOON???!!!!!



When's the release date?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



harsh1387 said:


> When's the release date?



October 10th i think.But its releasing in october thats for sure


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Supernatural Season 9
> Y U NO RELEASE SOON???!!!!!



tv or download?


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nanducob said:


> tv or download?



Both are simultaneous these days.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



harsh1387 said:


> No episode was released



What the hell....I came home early for that


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Almost Finished Downloading Suits Season 1.
I hope its as good as White Collar. ( or if possible, better  )


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Sherlock is really awesome. Waiting for season 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed Prison Break & Bing bang theory (S1,S2,S3 & S4)


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Breaking Bad S05e12*

This is going towards a high octane and exciting ending.
These guys know how to keep up with the hype, meet expectation and then surpass them.

Great show indeed.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Breaking Bad is over? I just saw the first two episodes of Season 1  , not sure I liked it or not


----------



## sam9s (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*HOMELAND season 03 EP01 leaked online*

'Homeland' Leaks Online: Season 3 Premiere Hits Internet



> "Homeland" has leaked online.
> 
> According to Variety, an unfinished version of the Season 3 premiere of the Showtime hit starring Claire Danes has hit the Internet. Variety reports the version of the "Homeland" Season 3 premiere online is one similar to what was given to TV reporters at the Television Critics Association press tour in July. It features unfinished effects and is missing the opening credits.
> 
> ...



Bloody eagerly waiting for HOMELAND to start ....


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Through The Wormhole  S1 E1 Done and :mindfuc-ked:


----------



## sam9s (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

its a discovery documentary not a TV series in strict sense ..... but yes it really good, I did not follow all episodes but watched a couple when it was coming on discovery ....


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

to be exact it's Discovery Science


----------



## theterminator (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I noticed this upon seeing him for the first time in Game Of Thrones. Many will agree. 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/FAkYRAx.jpg


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Suits Season 1 in 4 days ! Gr8 show !!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



theterminator said:


> I noticed this upon seeing him for the first time in Game Of Thrones. Many will agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 HEH.. The TripleH is COMING!!!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone else think they are dragging Dexter ? its very stupid how things are going..



Spoiler



Hanna is a wanted person.. her face is allover the news and yet doesn't change appearance. Super smart Dexter can just tell her to stay hidden and not to cut her hair or dye her hair which is really stupid. I loved Yvonne Strahovski character as Sarah Walker from Chuck, but Hanna is plain old stupid blond.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ I feel the opposite... 


Spoiler



They need Hannah to be the reason for Dexter to be normal again...and maybe they are wrapping it up with a happy ending


----------



## theserpent (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Nice once star world premier is launched we will be able to see new shows on par with USA(Yes but not shows like tbbt,how i met your mother)

These are the shows that will be aired
*premiere.starworld.in/show


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Anyone else think they are dragging Dexter ? its very stupid how things are going..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't gone through your spoiler but I fully agree with you.
This was supposed to be Dexter's last season and its nowhere near that. 

And, look at "Breaking Bad", one bombastic episode after another. S05E14 got a perfect 10 rating in IMDB!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

BTW try this extension guys *chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/...lmeio?hl=en-US&utm_source=chrome-ntp-launcher its excellent to watch US streaming services like hulu and netflix.. 

can any mods add this link to the first post?

Guys new series started Sleepy Hollow Sci-fi/Thriller.. just watched the Pilot.. and I think we are gonna enjoy it ..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I wanted to suggest you guys a television series which was premiered in 1984 By Granada Television on Sherlock Holmes.
The role of Sherlock was played by Jeremy Brett and he is one of the best actor I have ever watched. You will really love this series.

Here are all the episodes: *www.youtube.com/user/MySam55/search?query=sherlock


----------



## sam9s (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> BTW try this extension guys *chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/...lmeio?hl=en-US&utm_source=chrome-ntp-launcher its excellent to watch US streaming services like hulu and netflix..
> 
> can any mods add this link to the first post?
> 
> Guys new series started Sleepy Hollow Sci-fi/Thriller.. just watched the Pilot.. and I think we are gonna enjoy it ..





RCuber said:


> BTW try this extension guys *chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/...lmeio?hl=en-US&utm_source=chrome-ntp-launcher its excellent to watch US streaming services like hulu and netflix..
> 
> can any mods add this link to the first post?
> 
> Guys new series started Sleepy Hollow Sci-fi/Thriller.. just watched the Pilot.. and I think we are gonna enjoy it ..



Media Hint also does the same, though not as comprehensive as Hola but is better in terms of Streaming buffer, so the playback is much smoother


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Homeland:*
I have finished first season of "Homeland" and was immediately drawn to its complexity, amazing actors and beautifully written script. The show is always fast-paced and heart-warming at the same time, a combination which makes for perfect television. The twists are clever enough to make you want for more.


----------



## Renny (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished watching The Wire. The BEST show I have ever watched.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Eagerly waiting for next episode (S05E15) of *Breaking Bad*

The show is surpassing every expectation. Would miss this show.

Give Vince Gilligan and Bryan Cranston 4-5 Golden globes and 10-12 emmies someone!


----------



## sksundram (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NIGHTMARE said:


> *Homeland:*
> I have finished first season of "Homeland" and was immediately drawn to its complexity, amazing actors and beautifully written script. The show is always fast-paced and heart-warming at the same time, a combination which makes for perfect television. The twists are clever enough to make you want for more.



you sure have a lot to catch up - 3rd season is here mate! btw i really liked the facial expressions of the lead actor 



rhitwick said:


> Eagerly waiting for next episode (S05E15) of *Breaking Bad*
> 
> The show is surpassing every expectation. Would miss this show.
> 
> Give Vince Gilligan and Bryan Cranston 4-5 Golden globes and 10-12 emmies someone!



they surely know how to finish in style ... personally i think jesse should have got a little more footage as walt...poor jesse (considering his current situation in the last ep)


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sksundram said:


> personally i think jesse should have got a little more footage as walt...poor jesse (considering his current situation in the last ep)



This.

I was so happy when that happened.. They all need to remember "*Heisenberg*", is the one who knocks


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Throughout the series Walt is known to have 'Plan B' for every situation. May be he has planned something for Jesse.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^Yeah .. The plan is to let him sleep with the fishes.


----------



## sksundram (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The Awesomes *on hulu....fast pacing comedy....hilarious at most of the times...DO watch



deepakkrishnan said:


> The plan is to let him sleep with the fishes.



That would be a blunder then...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



deepakkrishnan said:


> ^^Yeah .. The plan is to let him sleep with the fishes.



May be you meant Dexter


----------



## RCuber (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Dexter is over :'(


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sksundram said:


> That would be a blunder then...



I kinda agree .. after watching yesterday's episode I felt bad for our beloved PinkMan



rhitwick said:


> May be you meant Dexter



Naa, In that case I prefer "Parceled for the fishes."


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Suits s3e9.  what a show !! Harvey Specter rocks ! 

planning to watch Breaking bad S1 this week..*crossed fingers*


----------



## abhidev (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Dexter is over :'(



I am yet to watch the last episode.... It's really sad the series has ended 

Watched first episode of 'Suits'... liked it... Next in line


----------



## theserpent (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

OMG This is the best season for Indian TV viewers
HIMYM Season 9 Will be aired from tomorrow in NORMAL star world :O


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^yeah..looking forward to that !!  HIMYM8 ended on a high with a glimpse of the mother.

speaking of star world, new channel ( star world premier HD) will also be launched tomorow 
lots of new tv show seasons this autumn/winter.. Himym S9, two & a half men S11, white collar S5, castle S6, the big bang theory..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Agents of Shield* Today ..... F**K yeah


----------



## srkmish (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

fantastic first episode of himym season 9. The mother is cute and adorable and is perfect fit for ted


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

BTW anyone else think Dexter's writers didn't do a good job with the final season?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> BTW anyone else think Dexter's writers didn't do a good job with the final season?



The writing wasn't bad... it's just felt that they rushed through it...



Spoiler



they wasted time on Quinn and other characters lives in the initial episodes...bought in the real killer too late...and in the end there was no much time left so they wrapped it up like anything. Was expecting more intense interaction of Dexter and the killer


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> BTW anyone else think Dexter's writers didn't do a good job with the final season?



I agree with you.

This was supposed to be the final season but the way it moved from episode 6, I thought its not gonna end even this time. And now I get to hear its finished.
I hope they do not bring a s09 out of the blue (I've not seen s08 finale yet, IDK if Dexter is alive or not)


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> The writing wasn't bad... it's just felt that they rushed through it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






rhitwick said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> This was supposed to be the final season but the way it moved from episode 6, I thought its not gonna end even this time. And now I get to hear its finished.
> I hope they do not bring a s09 out of the blue (I've not seen s08 finale yet, IDK if Dexter is alive or not)



you know .. in all previous season, every character were important and also you could connect to them. but this season they were just fillers. Last season finale ending was just mind blowing, and I was looking so much forward for the final season.. now I can't believe its all over.. I am actually disappointed/sad with the last episode/season. Hanna was a dud. 

Any way,, its my third favorite serial, behind Prison Break and Chuck (yes Chuck  )


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Supernatural Season 9 will release here in India on a "Close to US" release date 
:me gusta:


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

BTW.. Season 3 of Person of Interest Starts tonight on CBS!!!


----------



## theserpent (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> BTW.. Season 3 of Person of Interest Starts tonight on CBS!!!



What?Which Cbs? Cbs prime?
Amazing that means all channels this year world wide airing on par with US?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



theserpent said:


> What?Which Cbs? Cbs prime?
> Amazing that means all channels this year world wide airing on par with US?



CBS in US of A not India


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ lol ...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Dexter S08E12*

I was right, there is every chance a S09 can come. Michael C. Hall was executive producer of this season and the effects have shown here.

Only His character is drawn properly, he becomes invincible and untouchable.
And, what 'TDKR' sorta ending was that?!!! 

A total let down. 

These guys should learn something from *"Breaking Bad"*


----------



## RCuber (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> These guys should learn something from *"Breaking Bad"*



Don't temp me into watching it .. watched two episodes of S01 . didn't like it .

Ah.. Castle Season 6 started. twisted ending in the first episode. 
Person of Interest S3 , looks like everything is back to normal on Harold's side, but Root's story is interesting.  
The Blacklist - new crime drama. Pilot looked okay, need to see how things develop. 
Sleepy Hollow E2, it is interesting but have to see how things progress in future episodes.

Agents of SHIELD , over hyped.. poor acting.. looked like the episode was made in a hurry. :/


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



> *Any advice for viewers going into the finale in terms of pacing themselves, properly medicating themselves, etc.?*
> I think they should do some deep breathing. Sit in a comfortable chair. Try not to eat for 45 minutes before. Each of these episodes screened, and I’m so excited about the response. I think Vince really stuck it. I think it brings home everything that we’ve been doing. I think it’s totally true to the show that we’ve done so far. I really hope people like it.


'Breaking Bad' writer talks last night's episode, 'Granite State' | Inside TV | EW.com

*Warning* The interview link is full of spoilers. If you are not a Breaking Bad regular, skip it.


----------



## sksundram (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> BTW anyone else think Dexter's writers didn't do a good job with the final season?



for an epic series, the season finale isn't worth it....Dexter's liking for kill has gone, his ferociousness lost. I mean, c'mon ! it suxx


----------



## abhidev (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Currently downloading 'Breaking bad'... hope it's worth it


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Don't temp me into watching it .. watched two episodes of S01 . didn't like it .



You wont regret watching this


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sksundram said:


> for an epic series, the season finale isn't worth it....Dexter's liking for kill has gone, his ferociousness lost. I mean, c'mon ! it suxx



Clearly the writers have given up. They simply tried to do too much at the start of the last season: with vogel, with the brain surgeon, with the protege, with hannah and with deb. They ended up doing next to nothing and instead, damaged the once great series. Harrison falls and cuts himself, and this possibly the most cringe-worthy plot device in the history of TV. The very thought of Dex and Hannah heading to Argentina, to end the show, is beyond comical. There is almost no salvation for this series from here


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Agents Of S.H.I.E.L.D. S01 E01 - 7.5/10* Acting was "weird" , it was a so-so tv-show , The best part was MCU references and the line, "He doesn't know , he can never know "(LMD?). Some holes in the concept , and they really forgot about reality with that ending scene (well that is not big of a issue as in world with aliens , monsters, god a flying car is a no biggie I think  , plus Howard Stark was shown developing it so may be SHIELD did it finally). To sum it up I have to say it didn't have the Marvel touch which MCU movies had.

Will watch next episode for sure , but IMO it will be an average show and only pick-up when some bigger MCU Character show up .


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Agents of SHIELD 
7.5 from me too . Would have given it 8 if not for the flying car in the end . Looks like a rip off from back to future . CG effects doesnt feel like any other Marvel movie . Characters too look immature . Have heard that the director is the same guy of Firefly . I had high hopes with it but somewhat disappointed , lets see !


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Big bang Theory 7x01,x02 7.5/10 * A little disappointing but the second episode's act of Raj and Howard was hilarious .


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*'The Blacklist"*

S01E01

They have done a mistake and that is they have taken the audience for granted! 
A stupid plot (I hope I would be proven wrong in future days) and rushed direction.

I'll watch the second episode and then decide if to continue.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D*  ..... Watched it on Start World Premier HD. I had high expectations from the series, and the start was good, not that I was blown off or something, but my expectations were almost met. It was engaging and the plot in all probability will shape up good in next episodes. I didnt know the series was created and directed by my current fav director *Joss Weadon* This has raised interest for me. Effects what as good as any high class movie, though the first episode didnt have much to show. It was more of a plot builder. .....I am not rating this series yet .......looking forward to next episodes.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^I agree with you in all points other than the name  its S.H.I.E.L.D. !


----------



## sam9s (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ lol....edited ....


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Shield of Marvel Agents!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rohan_mhtr said:


> Agents of SHIELD
> Would have given it 8 if not for the flying car in the end . Looks like a rip off from back to future .



Yeah right, hovering cars - invented for the first time in back to the future and never before in any movie 

You do realize its based on a comic book story right? and that hovering car is part of the comics too 

*forums.pelicanparts.com/uploads5/shield_flying_car1117991167.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just saw Aaron Paul in Need for speed trailer


----------



## sksundram (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Just saw Aaron Paul in Need for speed trailer


we all know he can act (a serious understatement!)...let's see how the movie fares


----------



## theserpent (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Big bang theory. Season 7 e2 was hilarious


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ that feeling breast thing was very funny.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rajatGod512 said:


> ^ that feeling breast thing was very funny.



man b00bs!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



theserpent said:


> Big bang theory. Season 7 e2 was hilarious


i have watched it till season 5...will get it ASAP


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Breaking Bad S05E16 - Felina*

A sad day for TV. End of a great show. Powerhouse performance from all the actors. Bryan Cranston might just get a Golden Globe for his role this time.
Really gonna miss this show :'(

b/w, if you've watched the end and wanted more of 'em you could try this.



Spoiler


----------



## sksundram (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> *Breaking Bad S05E16 - Felina*
> 
> A sad day for TV. End of a great show. Powerhouse performance from all the actors. Bryan Cranston might just get a Golden Globe for his role this time.
> Really gonna miss this show :'(
> ...


 
indeed...what a show...badass ending...surely miss it....


----------



## Jripper (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I will miss this show so much.. Truly an epic. Very few tv shows measure up to this one. Hail heisenberg _/\_


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

From which season can I start watching Breaking Bad?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^either watch it from 1st episode or don't watch it at all.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

elementary season 2 first episode is out


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> elementary season 2 first episode is out



I was planing to watch S1, but somehow forgot about it .. cause I haven't seen the show talked about much. how is the pacing and suspense?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^its pretty fast paced, almost no suspense, focus is totally on dynamics between Watson and Holmes (plus between Holmes and NYPD) instead of the actual cases, which is pretty refreshing after so many versions 
Watson starts thinking like and picking up the techniques of Holmes, which would happen if two people spent so much time together, something not shown in any other interpretation AFAIK 
if you liked the original books, this series brings out all the obscure characteristics of Holmes and their natural consequences


----------



## sam9s (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Has any one seen *The Stand* .....Post-apocalypse being my fav subject when it comes to TV series or movies, I am intrigued by this one ...... any one here ????


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> From which season can I start watching Breaking Bad?



If you haven't watched it yet, go start it right now. You might just finish it before the heat is off, before people have stopped discussing it.

And it's not a show you start from the middle or from anywhere other than the first moment of the very first episode. It's not a show you can miss a minute of. Each second is just riveting. Even in the slowest of scenes, skip 5 seconds and you'll miss something.

Truly a masterpiece of a TV Show. Will be missed. And will be talked about for years to come.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ already in final episode of S1..


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watched The Blacklist here


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amjath said:


> Anyone watched The Blacklist here


This....


rhitwick said:


> *'The Blacklist"*
> 
> S01E01
> 
> ...


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> This....



BTW, my POV is plot is somewhat unpredictable. A criminal who leads FBI is not unacceptable but episode 2 explains what happens when u dont. The blacklist has many questions to be answered, which i think will bring up good *episodes* but *New season * continuing is questionable 

First episode: Pilot - 7.5/10
Second Episode: The freelancer - 8.75/10

I had 2 episodes with me, when i watched first episode i was *meh* but at the end of the second episode I saw the US airing time to download and watch.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Well Agents of shield EP2 took a deep fall in ratings (down 30% from pilot)


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rajatGod512 said:


> Well Agents of shield EP2 took a deep fall in ratings (down 30% from *pilot*)



did u mean "The Blacklist: Pilot"?

BTW looking for Sleepy Hollow


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rajatGod512 said:


> Well Agents of shield EP2 took a deep fall in ratings (down 30% from pilot)



The second episode was kind of meh tbh, I almost got annoyed at some parts.



amjath said:


> did u mean "The Blacklist: Pilot"?



Doesn't pilot mean the first episode of a tv series?


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



cyborg47 said:


> Doesn't pilot mean the first episode of a tv series?



Oh I see I never knew. I'm not so into this TV series just started with The Blacklist


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amjath said:


> Oh I see I never knew. I'm not so into this TV series just started with The Blacklist



If this is the first time you are watching TV series, 'Blacklist' is a wrong choice.

Try these first (in that order)
1>Prison Break (season 1)
2>Fringe (Season 1 and 2)
3>House MD (at least 5 seasons)
4>Dexter (at least 5 seasons)
5>Breaking Bad (All seasons. Just tolerate the first season)
6>Game of Thrones
7>Person of Interest


----------



## RCuber (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ adding to the above.. +1's for me

Prison Break.. a must watch.. by fast the most brilliant TV series I have ever seen. 
Person Of Interest - Current Favorite. watch it from first episode 
Chuck  .. its a nice series 
Sherlock


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Will keep those in mind


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

getting the first 2 episodes of Agents of SHIELD..

Halfway through to Breaking bad S2 !!
Revisiting Two & a half men S2 ! damn, Charlie sheen was awesome  !!


----------



## srkmish (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

2 and half men is awesome. Even i watched the season premier of S 11 and i was in splits the entire episode. The writers are still able to deliver good laughs without sheen


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The one with Kutcher is pretty decent too..but they made alan's role pretty lame..Jake's rarely shown making the title name a bit inappropriate..
The shine is somewhat lost without sheen.. (  )


----------



## ksagar7up (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Angus T. Jones aka Jake Harper in 2.5 men is not in the season 11 so....
I guess he was gud until he hits puberty and i agree that Alan's got real cheap and boring
and wounds up against Lindsy ...which is repetitive... 


Spoiler



Charlie's daughtr is also gud ..but cud be better.....



On the other side TBBT Season7 is off to a gud start....

still gonna see HIMYM S09 ....so excited...



Spoiler



but its bad choice to put barney and Robin 2gether again...
he's no more Legen...w8 for it....dary...????/



any1 watching Last Man Standing starrin Tim Allan????


Saw 24 (Anil Kapoor's Indian Version).....2 episodes.....
But ppl who saw Person of Int, THe wire, Brk bad or 24 US vers. they will find it overDone...
but I must say its gonna change Indian TV series ,....
cos not ever1 is torrentin for US tv shows.....
and it'll appeal lot of ppl as this is new format action - thriller ......


----------



## RCuber (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ do you mind putting on some spoilers?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Spoiler






ksagar7up said:


> Angus T. Jones aka Jake Harper in 2.5 men is not in the season 11 so....
> I guess he was gud until he hits puberty and i agree that Alan's got real cheap and boring
> and wounds up against Lindsy ...which is repetitive...
> Charlie's daughtr is also gud ..but cud be better.....
> ...







WAT !?!? Spoilers Man !


----------



## ksagar7up (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> ^^ do you mind putting on some spoilers?





Spoiler



hey ...sorry man.....forgot to do that



chk out my spoiler above....hehe


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

TBBT 7X03 Scavenger Hunt was also awesome , Season 7 is off to a bright start .


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Try these first (in that order)
> *1>Prison Break (season 1)*


a must watch show

btw initially I thought pilot is some airplane episode (but later found that i was wrong )


----------



## harsh1387 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Shows I will recommend to any first time TV series viewer.
In same order. 
1. Breaking bad -  the best TV series ever made. The way they had taken care of minutest details is amazing. 
2. The Wire - brilliant. Acting, screenplay, story,  direction. Everything stands out. 
3. Sons of Anarchy- extremely good specially if you are a bike lover like me. 
4.- Prison break - Except for final season it's outstanding. 
5.- Dexter - Great till 5 seasons. 
6.- Sherlock - Awesome. 
7.- tbbt - best comedy series.


----------



## icebags (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Shields:
is that noobish acting or overacting, nonetheless bad acting. *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/47.gif

heroes was more solid than this.


----------



## sksundram (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

2 eps aired.. And still no sign of brody in homeland... Grrrr


----------



## SunE (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ DUDE spoilers!!!!


----------



## sksundram (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SunE said:


> ^^ DUDE spoilers!!!!



It's not a spoiler..... was frustrated for not showing brody yet in the show


----------



## sam9s (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Breaking Bad* ...... After so many pro breaking bad comments I became ever so curios to give BB a try, not that I had not read BB's liking in various other forums, I just for some reason could not find enough curiosity to start it. Well yesterday I did, and today I am on second season 4th episode ... ..... BB is seriously one unique show with its many levels of intricate character study, along with realistic situations gone bad that makes a perfectly good common human being screwed, very much what made HOMELAND my best ever show. The plot details are immaculate and character depth is spectacular, again just like HOMELAND.
Once thing that BB has over HOMELAND is the Humor part,..... let me tell BB has Dry humor at its best .. there were few scenes where I was laughing out loud and the entire scene was as dead as it can be and I was like, how can they even achieve this ......like that dialogue ........ I think SE02, EP02 .... when walter is missing and all are having the most serious discussion on table......... Hank says to pregnant Skyler ..._."For christsake, you gotta bun in the oven"_ .......  hehe lol..

Anyway, its a solid 7.8/10 for this one till se02 ep04 ..........


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ 7.8 Woah ... thats pretty high


----------



## sksundram (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ i do like homeland.. Carrie, brody.. Good acting.. But imho.. BB leaves homeland far behind.... You shall find out this when you finish watching all episodes.... till then enjoy watching this gr8 show


----------



## sksundram (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Can anybody suggest me any good new show, 2013 only... I watched orphan black.. It was awesome.. So consider it the benchmark and suggest me some... tia


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Orphan Black .....awesome and HOMELAND was just .ok ...mmmmm.... ,  Well then try something like Falling Skies .....


----------



## sksundram (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> ^^ Orphan Black .....awesome and HOMELAND was just .ok ...wow.... ,  Well then try something like Falling Skies .....



It might have something to do with the watching experience... Orphan black 720p on my monitor and homeland 480p on my mobile screen... Orphan black is more mysterious though.....you don't know what's going to happen next... Homeland has great front actors... I really like brody's facial expressions... But most of the time I was able to predict the outcome successfully... So thriller factor was a little bit missing


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Agents of Shield is getting better Ep 4 was very good .. good balance of humor , action ,  mystery . Acting has improved . I seriously dont get the hate .

P.S. Son Of Coul is LMD .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rajatGod512 said:


> Agents of Shield is getting better Ep 4 was very good .. good balance of humor , action ,  mystery . Acting has improved . I seriously dont get the hate .
> 
> P.S. Son Of Coul is LMD .



It is coming on Star World very soon


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

It is already airing on Star Premier HD !


----------



## harsh1387 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

It's a good time pass show. I think it will only go better as season progresses.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Orphan Black  , I like Tatiana Maslany's performance. 

New series started The Tomorrow People and its quite interesting, plot reminds me of Jumper + Push . 
Started watching The Mentalist directly from current season, it is soooo similar to Castle (more entertaining) 
White Collar Season 5 Started Yesterday!!


----------



## R2K (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching modern family season 1. Its funny and tries to deliver a message at the end of the show. I can see why this show has become so popular.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^Its the best family show I have seen  
I am currently in season 4.


----------



## harsh1387 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Agreed. Haven't followed modern family but see it often on TV. Really like it.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I like modern family. Its funny in parts but the family dynamics makes up for it. My fav show ever is a family show called the brady bunch from the 70s. Anyone here watched it. It has become a culturally significant show and is referenced in  countless movies/tv.series nowadays


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Kyle XY, currently watching Season 1 Episode 5, its a good show.
www.imdb.com/title/tt0756509/‎


----------



## Nue (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The latest episode TBBT was great. Idk why people keep b****ing about it not being as good as the first couple of seasons.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Blacklisat*

Its now only a matter of time when Red would declare that he's her father.
That is the most obvious and expected twist that this show is avoiding for such a long time. Dhat!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Person of Interest.. 

read on if you have only watched yesterday's episode.


Spoiler



shocker of a ending for the episode. by the reaction of carter, it looks like Laskey is dead, but if he is dead then why didn't the machine send his number ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just completed watching Breaking Bad. Hell of a show.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

yeah..Breaking bad is one of the most detailed shows i've ever seen..finished it last week..one of the best shows !


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Person of Interest..
> 
> read on if you have only watched yesterday's episode.
> 
> ...



Great episode. Next three episodes are arc episodes. It appears that the storyline of


Spoiler



HR has run its course.

As for your question, The Machine can predict preplanned crimes only. Not the crimes which happen in the heat of the moment. Like the pre-cogs from Minority Report. 
It can't predict future. It scans a person's life to determine if he/she will be victim or a perpetrator.


----------



## sksundram (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yeah.. POI is getting better and better.. Last ep was slick....


----------



## SijuS (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching Breaking Bad. On the last epi of s04. Amazing show, must watch!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished season 2 of Breaking Bad.. now things are getting interesting.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any interesting new show? I have tried "Trophy Wife" and it is not interesting.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> Any interesting new show? I have tried "Trophy Wife" and it is not interesting.



sleepy hollow, The tomorrow people, elementary (if you haven't started watching it yet)


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

No. Will check out all those.


----------



## coolnikk (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

blacklist TBBT Breaking bad POI criminal minds green arrow the practice suits white collar elementary


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



coolnikk said:


> blacklist TBBT Breaking bad POI criminal minds green arrow the practice suits white collar elementary



And punctuations


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Person of Interest S03E08

I was on the verge of $#!7ing bricks. My body is ready for next 2 episodes.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> Person of Interest S03E08
> 
> I was on the verge of $#!7ing bricks. My body is ready for next 2 episodes.



Yea.. next one will be nail biter..


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

POI S03 : War is on (or 'Winter is coming'   )


----------



## sksundram (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

POI : Since i lost track of it, could somebody tell me why Elias follows whatever Carter tells her to do and wiki states that carter's husband was killed in the line of duty.. then who's that guy in the last ep claiming to be taylor's dad


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

You guys should watch rakshak imo.it airs on Life OK from 11pm sat-sun


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sksundram said:


> POI : Since i lost track of it, could somebody tell me why Elias follows whatever Carter tells her to do and wiki states that carter's husband was killed in the line of duty.. then who's that guy in the last ep claiming to be taylor's dad



It was a flashback dude. And Elias owes her favor because she saved his life and also because he wants to destroy HR.


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> You guys should watch rakshak imo.it airs on Life OK from 11pm sat-sun



Useless channel I have ever seen. That being said I have it in HD useless crap


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amjath said:


> Useless channel I have ever seen. That being said I have it in HD useless crap



i know the channel shows BS
I am telling the guys to watch "Rakshak"
Basically its about an old(45-ish) cop,whose daughter is killed by some rich brat,and there is no evidence against him,so he becomes a pseudo batman/dexter vigilante


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> i know the channel shows BS
> I am telling the guys to watch "Rakshak"
> Basically its about an old(45-ish) cop,whose daughter is killed by some rich brat,and there is no evidence against him,so he becomes a pseudo batman/dexter vigilante



lol Since it was a useless channel I thought everything is crap but its a okayish story I guess

Just done watching Breaking Bad Season 1, damn I should have watched earlier. Awesome soundtrack, great acting and storyline. Onto season 2.


----------



## RBX (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> It was a flashback dude. And Elias owes her favor because she saved his life and also because he wants to destroy HR.


It wasn't flashback. She left Taylor in his care while she takes on HR.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

is it just me or the 9th season of HIMYM is becoming slightly stale ?? :O


----------



## harsh1387 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> is it just me or the 9th season of HIMYM is becoming slightly stale ?? :O



Try completely stale


----------



## R2K (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^
I think they are just trying to finish the season and get done with the whole series. Barney is not awesome anymore and Marshal hardly tried to show up this season. Everyone looks like they are sick of acting in it . IMO they should have ended it like 2 seasons ago.


----------



## sksundram (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RazorbladeXtreme said:


> It wasn't flashback. She left Taylor in his care while she takes on HR.



Exactly....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

guys i hav in my arsenal 
prison break 
how i met ur mother
lost
vampire diaries
big bang theory

which one is better that i should start first.........
(i usually dnt watch tv serials so m thinking of starting)


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Prison Break..


----------



## Vyom (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



gta0gagan said:


> which one is better that i should start first.........



Each of them is best Except Vampire Diaries (havn't seen this, but reminds me of Twilight, so would probably never watch either).

But instead of watching each series as marathon, watch 1 episodes from each of the series. And continue this. Gives food for thought in meantime between two consecutive episodes. TV Style.


----------



## harsh1387 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



gta0gagan said:


> guys i hav in my arsenal
> prison break
> how i met ur mother
> lost
> ...



In this order. 
Prison break
Lost
Tbbt
Himym 
Vampire diaries.


----------



## RBX (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Each of them is best Except Vampire Diaries (havn't seen this, but reminds me of Twilight, so would probably never watch either).



My sister used to watch The Vampire Diaries. I think it has a witch that literally is deus ex machina - one can understand how unplanned the story might be.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> sleepy hollow, The tomorrow people, elementary (if you haven't started watching it yet)



I have done a brief overview of these. I am picking up ELEMENTARY now. Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Elementary is good especially the acting & character of Lucy Liu(also liked her character in Charlie's Angels movies).


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Sherlock, Big Bang Theory..
Now going through How I met your mother  (Season 2)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Such badassery in Rakshak
So some random goons rape and thrash some girl and her BF/F,girl dies later(much like the Delhi rape case)
Goons are remanded in judicial custody or something till more evidence is found
Goon #1 :Is killed by getting stabbed in the pelvic region by rakshak in Jail
Goon #2 : is killed by being stuffed with  pipe connected to the exhaust of his tempo
Goon #3 is killed by getting whacked repeatedly in the pelvic region by a big peice of wood
this guy is like a Poorman's Dexter/Batman hybrid


----------



## Renny (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Do any of you guys watch Seinfeld?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

New Sci-fi/Action TV Series started Almost Human (TV Series 2013


----------



## cutemug (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Each of them is best Except Vampire Diaries (havn't seen this, but reminds me of Twilight, so would probably never watch either).
> 
> But instead of watching each series as marathon, watch 1 episodes from each of the series. And continue this. Gives food for thought in meantime between two consecutive episodes. TV Style.



Don't mistake Vampire diaries with Twilight, just because the only common thing involved is Vampires.The plot of TVD is much more interesting and unpredictable that one surely gets hooked to it..


----------



## cutemug (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Renny said:


> Do any of you guys watch Seinfeld?



Love Seinfield!!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

PoI, man this episode was shocking and depressing. I guess no one was ready for what happened ;(


----------



## quagmire (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> Finished Sherlock, Big Bang Theory..
> Now going through How I met your mother  (Season 2)



Try 'Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia' and 'The Inbetweeners'..


----------



## harsh1387 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> PoI, man this episode was shocking and depressing. I guess no one was ready for what happened ;(



Today's episode was kinda sad. I was so sure fusco will die but he survived!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^use spoilers tag.not everyone follows every series.even without using spoilers you could have simply posted without mentioning any name like @RCuber posted earlier.


----------



## sksundram (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> ^^use spoilers tag.not everyone follows every series.even without using spoilers you could have simply posted without mentioning any name like @RCuber posted earlier.



Exactly.....


----------



## RCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*i.imgur.com/fQB2tzN.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ btw perception s02ep1 & necessary roughness s03ep1 both have same title.


----------



## icebags (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

may be they are named like that because they make first impression on viewers' mind to drive the show?


----------



## sksundram (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> *i.imgur.com/fQB2tzN.png



ha ha.. Well, a lot of people don't know what's a pilot.


----------



## amjath (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sksundram said:


> ha ha.. Well, a lot of people don't know what's a pilot.



Me too. I learned from here only what's pilot. I'm was not so into this US show


----------



## srkmish (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Thinking of downloading seinfeld. Is it as good as friends


----------



## rockfella (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I got back to watching The Big Bang Theory Season 5. Still entertains.


----------



## R2K (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



srkmish said:


> Thinking of downloading seinfeld. Is it as good as friends



I was also thinking about getting it. Really hard to find a good source on the internet though


----------



## amjath (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished watching Breaking bad all seasons. Excellent acting excellent crew. Everyone are best in their role. This show is all thrill and surprises for viewers. Last episode climax could could have been better.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amjath said:


> Finished watching Breaking bad all seasons. Excellent acting excellent crew. Everyone are best in their role. This show is all thrill and surprises for viewers. Last episode climax could could have been better.



Agreed.



srkmish said:


> Thinking of downloading seinfeld. Is it as good as friends



Seinfeld > Friends


----------



## RCuber (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

E10 of Person of Interest: High emotions going around.. gripping performance by everyone, good closure. 

Breaking Bad: I didn't really like the first season, but after mid season 2 things picked up. currently in final Season. Enjoying.


----------



## sksundram (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^the music while root shooting was fawesome..


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

How come all the TV series I watch are taking the same steps....murdering some key characters

POI and now Blacklist

serious spoilers (?)



Spoiler



b/w POI is going through a turmoil now, Reese has gone rouge. 

And, root keeps talking about "winter is coming" kinda things. 

Now that HR is down, Elias is an ally, Root is with the team (for some bigger cause)....I can't simply guess who the BIIIIG antagonist here could be!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^come on.*how hard it is to use spoilers tag in this forum?now i am seriously thinking about never visiting this thread again.*


----------



## sksundram (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> ^^come on.*how hard it is to use spoilers tag in this forum?now i am seriously thinking about never visiting this thread again.*



Hope i am not the culprit here .. Just wrote about the music


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^your post was a minor spoiler but what i posted was in response to @rhitwick's post.like i said earlier no one follows all series at all times.i am waiting for Blacklist & PoI s03 to finish & then i will watch them in one go but spoilers ruin the waiting.when you have already seen earlier seasons of a series it is possible to guess from even minor spoilers so at least don't mention names(of person or organization).


----------



## sksundram (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ yeah! I agree. That's why i never read comments on PBay while downloading tv torrents. Actually the excitement to share after watching a series ep is so much that sometimes fingers slip. 'll keep in mind though for future posts.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Breaking Bad - Season 4* .....Finally just finished, Breaking Bad SE04 ... and I am stumped, just brilliant, simply brilliant, every aspect of this show is plain awsome. So well executed, so well written, writing and performance is the virtue of this show. Every situation is dealt with ground touching reality ......it has ended so well, I could not possibly think what else would there be in SE05 .... (please no spoilers) ........ 

Will start SE05 tomorrow ......


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Breaking Bad Final season.. now I can finally sleep. Great performance from the cast.  now wonder it got such high ratings. Stunning performance by Aaron Paul, the best in the series (sorry Heisenberg fans)


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Finished Breaking Bad Final season.. now I can finally sleep. Great performance from the cast.  now wonder it got such high ratings. Stunning performance by Aaron Paul, the best in the series (sorry Heisenberg fans)



U read the trivia in imdb about Aaron Paul? Didn't go right now.
About Bryan Cranston acting, he is a comedian BTW.
I got high on season 5 episode 15 ending, when breaking bad theme plays.


----------



## sksundram (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ that theme is my ringtone


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amjath said:


> U read the trivia in imdb about Aaron Paul? Didn't go right now.
> About Bryan Cranston acting, he is a comedian BTW.
> I got high on season 5 episode 15 ending, when breaking bad theme plays.



I know about Cranston being a comedian .



sksundram said:


> ^^the music while root shooting was fawesome..



Enjoy


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished watching *"Monk Season 1"*

Took me nearly 4 months to complete this one season.

*Concept :-*

Former police detective Adrian Monk (Tony Shalhoub) has suffered from intensified obsessive- compulsive disorder and a variety of phobias since the murder of his wife, Trudy, in 1997. Despite his photographic memory and his amazing ability to piece tiny clues together, he is now on psychiatric leave from the San Francisco Police Department. Aided by his friend and practical nurse, Sharona Fleming (Bitty Schram), Monk works as a freelance detective/consultant, hoping to convince his former boss, Captain Stottlemeyer (Ted Levine), to allow him to return to the force.

*Source : IMDB* 

*Why you should not watch it:-*
>Average story
>A bit monotonous at times
>As a TV show it fails to generate excitement
>Bad production values

*Why you should watch it:-*
>Tony Shalhoub in the role of "Adrian Monk"
>Tony Shalhoub in the role of "Adrian Monk"
>Tony Shalhoub in the role of "Adrian Monk"
>Tony Shalhoub in the role of "Adrian Monk"
>Chemistry between Adrian Monk and his nurse Sharona


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ That OCD sounds like sherlock in Elementary


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watching Almost Human?


----------



## harsh1387 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Anyone watching Almost Human?



Yes. Starting was OK but now it's getting a bit interesting.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Homeland has attained greater heights this season. Better than previous. Last ep was fawesome. Eagerly waiting for next season.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Homeland@ I'm still in shock.


Spoiler



It was difficult to like this episode, not because it was so dramatic, but more so because Brodie, essentially the biggest character in the show, was killed off. It was so shocking I didn't even know what or how to feel as I had never witnessed something like this on TV.



However, despite what anyone thinks about the conclusion of the season 3 finale, in my opinion there is no dispute that the acting and dialogue was first class and that Brodie's death effectively proved the writers' dedication to authenticity and realism of plot.



It was a very sad episode and I'm not sure how this show is going to last further seasons without Brodie, but I enjoyed it despite the disappointment I had as I saw Brodie die.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Those "Breaking Bad" people and their new show Rectify. Waaaaaav


----------



## raksrules (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sksundram said:


> ha ha.. Well, a lot of people don't know what's a pilot.



The first english TV series i ever started to watch was LOST and the first episode was named "Pilot". I never knew what it meant and too bad for me, the first episode has scenes of that airplane falling and all so i thought the episode was something related to the Pilot of that airplane 



rhitwick said:


> Finished watching *"Monk Season 1"*
> 
> Took me nearly 4 months to complete this one season.



I have watched all the seasons of Monk. Yes it is monotonous but the OCD acting by the main actor is very good and it actually irritates the viewer a lot because he is so much OCD about almost everything.


----------



## amjath (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> Those "Breaking Bad" people and their new show Rectify. Waaaaaav



Seriously


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just completed 3rd season of Game of Thrones..It was FANTASTIC !!!!!! Now I  wish, I had read the books first ..


----------



## ksagar7up (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Offtopic...
There's a song with a whistle theme and I don't know what it is. Can you help me name that tune?
*It's the background music for the Star World commercial for two and a half men.*
Searched everywhere couldn't find it....
pls help me find it....
Thanks

Watched* Suits season 1&2*  in 4-5 days.... awesome show.....getting s03
Also watched white collar Pilot,,... looking interesting,,, any1 keeping track,...is it gud ahead or shud i skip it?

*Full house* watched s01 and doing s02.... keeps my head calm.....
any1 watching *Anger management??* How's the show?
BTW is it just me or does any1 also feel that *HIMYM* is stretched a bit too long and got monotonous........


----------



## harsh1387 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

White collar is a very good show. 
Suits third season is crap. 
Himym current and final season  sucks.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Now Watching 5th Season of Big bang Theory!!! 
Completed All How I met Your Mother Seasons 1-8 waiting for 9th Season..


----------



## RCuber (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The shows are back after the December break .. man I missed them.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed season 3 of Breaking bad... And man it's getting better and better


----------



## amjath (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Looking forward for new Big Brother season


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

 No one is talking about "Sherlock".. The return was just spectacular..


----------



## Anorion (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Sherlock... Saw first episode of season 3
Mycroft and Sherlock playing that kids game when they made it look like chess was pretty cool


----------



## RBX (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> Sherlock... Saw first episode of season 3
> Mycroft and Sherlock playing that kids game when they made it look like chess was pretty cool


Was it on AXN yesterday ? I missed it. I'll see if it re-airs today.


----------



## amjath (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



deepakkrishnan said:


> No one is talking about "Sherlock".. The return was just spectacular..



only 8 episodes so far will catch up soon, reviews are good


----------



## RBX (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amjath said:


> only 8 episodes so far will catch up soon, reviews are good



I believe only 7 episodes have been aired to date.


----------



## amjath (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I believe only 7 episodes have been aired to date.



yes 7 aired and 1 unaired pilot


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched Season 1 Of Sherlock .... *Awesome*, the 2nd episode was a bit of a let-down though .

Will Start Season 2 by today .



amjath said:


> yes 7 aired and 1 unaired pilot



The pilot was almost the same as the first episode ... Both had same story (mostly) but the pilot was 1 hour only and did not had Sherlock's brother , the mood of the pilot was also very different than actual episode .


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i am currently watching the originals and the vampire dairies......


----------



## RBX (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Some great shows are being re-aired on Star Utsav right now, just watched *Special Squad* and now it's airing *Sarabhai vs. Sarabhai*. I wish Sahara One could do the same, I really have been looking for the show *Kohinoor*.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> Completed season 3 of Breaking bad... And man it's getting better and better


EPIC series, but expect some filler/boring episodes

also is sherlock s3 on tv? id rather not waste my FUP at the beginning of the month


----------



## RBX (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



flyingcow said:


> EPIC series, but expect some filler/boring episodes
> 
> also is sherlock s3 on tv? id rather not waste my FUP at the beginning of the month



S3E01 can be watched on AXN at 12:00 AM, and generally at 10:00 PM (premiere).


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RazorbladeXtreme said:


> S3E01 can be watched on AXN at 12:00 AM, and generally at 10:00 PM (premiere).


aww man, it had to be axn...
it really looks horrible on an hd tv
thanks for the info btw, ill waste my bandwidht instead


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched Season 2 of Sherlock in 1 Sitting .... Ep 1 and 2 were good but the 3rd was mindblowingly epic . #Sherlocklives

Does Sherlock only airs on fridays in india ? 

I have noticed that ep 2 will air on 10 jan and ep 3 on 17 jan . Is this true ? cause IMDB lists ep 3 as  2 feb (in US/UK ?) .


----------



## RBX (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

From eztv (on BBC most probably)



> 3x01 -- Jan 01, 2014 -- Wednesday -- The Empty Hearse
> 3x02 -- Jan 05, 2014 -- Sunday -- The Sign of Three
> 3x03 -- Jan 12, 2014 -- Sunday -- His Last Vow


----------



## abhidev (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



flyingcow said:


> EPIC series, but expect some filler/boring episodes


Yes season 3 was slow but that's where the story building happens

Now on season 4


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I Like how they did not tell how Sherlock faked his death and I am sure they will never tell ... and Anderson was like the Sherlock Fan-base just "theorising"  the $hit out of everything .


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

yep poor andersons club broke up. 
elementary latest episode... Moriarty is back!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Me too..



rajatGod512 said:


> Watched Season 2 of Sherlock in 1 Sitting .... Ep 1 and 2 were good but the 3rd was mindblowingly epic . #Sherlocklives
> 
> Does Sherlock only airs on fridays in india ?
> 
> I have noticed that ep 2 will air on 10 jan and ep 3 on 17 jan . Is this true ? cause IMDB lists ep 3 as  2 feb (in US/UK ?) .



Hey man. What about the first episode? Did it get aired already? On which channel?



Anorion said:


> yep poor andersons club broke up.
> elementary latest episode... Moriarty is back!



Ah hell!!!! What didn't you put that in freakin' spoilers??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> yep poor andersons club broke up.
> elementary latest episode... Moriarty is back!





Spoiler



NOPE ! It's not Moriarty ! Its Charles Augustus Magnussen , look it up 





Harsh Pranami said:


> ^^ Me too..
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man. What about the first episode? Did it get aired already? On which channel?



AXN at 10pm on fridays but I download it I dont watch on TV because of stupid ads in between ...


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Ah hell!!!! What didn't you put that in freakin' spoilers??


Dont worry, its not a spoiler.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Breaking Bad - Final 5th Season*  ........ Finally completed BB. The last season started off pretty slow, but by the end it seriously was an emotional ride. Personally I would have been pretty satisfied had the series ended after season 4, but after season 5, I might actually agree that it justified the tag line "All bad things must come to an end"

On performance I must say, academy awards would probably have to device a new best actor award other than the oscars for Bryan Cranston ..... he was just, just phenomenal, not that the other acted bad, but Bryan Cranston was on an all together different level.  Give this performance a great script, tight precise writing, absolutely grounded dialogues and great supporting cast and what you will get is what Breaking Bad is .....* 9.5/10 *for this one


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> *Breaking Bad - Final 5th Season*  ........ Finally completed BB. The last season started off pretty slow, but by the end it seriously was an emotional ride. Personally I would have been pretty satisfied had the series ended after season 4, but after season 5, I might actually agree that it justified the tag line "All bad things must come to an end"
> 
> On performance I must say, academy awards would probably have to device a new best actor award other than the oscars for Bryan Cranston ..... he was just, just phenomenal, not that the other acted bad, but Bryan Cranston was on an all together different level.  Give this performance a great script, tight precise writing, absolutely grounded dialogues and great supporting cast and what you will get is what Breaking Bad is .....* 9.5/10 *for this one


Today in twitter I saw you started with BB S05E08. I did not think you would end it this soon! 
This is how a show should be written and specially ended. 

The whole season 5 started off with bang. Its visibly seen the production value was high for S05. The stunts alone put in the map of perfect TV shows. And then the last half of S05 was not only emotional but each of the characters acted so well...can't just name one. Till S04 Jessy Pinkman was my fav. character and Aaron Paul acted very well, but in final season Bryan Cranston proved his excellence in acting. 

This one show alone made a milestone in the TV Shows history!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Yes actually there was a reason for my continuous viewing stride .. . I completed season 4 before the x-mas, and after that due to holidays I went for a 10 day trip. The whole time I was like etching to see what will happen in the final season, I even saw couple of episodes there out of station as well. This made me even more desperate to see how all things will come to an end.

So the very first chance I got when I came back and got settled, to start from where I left, I just went through all the episodes in one sitting..   .....


----------



## RBX (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Sherlock S03E02 is out, watching it.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Sherlock S03E02 is out, watching it.



getting it ....


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

anyone watches castle/boston legal?


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



flyingcow said:


> anyone watches castle/boston legal?



finished 2 seasons of castle..love it !! 
Haven't watched any episodes of Boston legal yet..how is it ??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched *Sherlock 3x02 "The Sign of Three"* At first it didn't look all that appealing but later on in the episode it just tied all well together , a very good 2nd episode considering I didnt like the 1st and 2nd season's 2nd episode that much . I liked the humor in this one , they have uped the humor in this season , Now all eyes on the Finale .


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys is there any shows like Prison Break? That was a show which I used to watch like crazy. Anything nowadays?
(24, CSI have been watched already)


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished season 4 if Breaking bad... Man that was awesome!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Sherlock S01E02 Meh!
The season, till now, is a let down! Are they onto turning it into a soap-opera?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ I think it was better than the rest 2nd Episodes . (The Blind Banker , The hound of Baskerville)

Wait ! Are you talking about S01 or S03 ?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Naaa that was like a filler episode, they put it just for the Heck of it


----------



## sam9s (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Friends an update .... since I am always on a look out for disaster survival, Apocalypse theme (MY fav Genre BTW) I came across this TV series called *Treme*, which has been written by the same team that also gave us all time hit tv series *The Wire*.  I am in the process of getting the first season, but just wanted to share with my fellow members here, ...also would like to have a feedback as well if anyone did get the chance to see this TV series .....


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> finished 2 seasons of castle..love it !!
> Haven't watched any episodes of Boston legal yet..how is it ??


Yeah it it worth watching,  the acting is especially good, oscar winning to be precise


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Person of Interest Season 3 is sooo much better than previous 2 seasons. And we are only 12 episodes in. 
This is gonna be fun.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> Person of Interest Season 3 is sooo much better than previous 2 seasons. And we are only 12 episodes in.
> This is gonna be fun.



How many are scheduled? Is there a mid-season break?


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> How many are scheduled? Is there a mid-season break?



Sadly, yes.

*i.imgur.com/jEFAkZn.png


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Where did you checked this?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

New series Chicago PD (TV Series 2014 (Action/Drama) has started.. quite an impressive pilot episode.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



harsh1387 said:


> Where did you checked this?



*tvcountdown.com


----------



## RBX (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> Sadly, yes.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/jEFAkZn.png



I'm sick of this, way too many breaks. I think I'll resume it when this season ends.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched *Sherlock S03 E03 His Last Vow* - Another Great Finale , There were so many twists and turns , Oh My God ! And again a cliffhanger (I didn't expect it at all) , The wait for 2016 begins ... It will be a very long one as I just started watching sherlock in late december 2013 and just as I finished season 2 , season 3 started . 

*Mega-spoiler quote :*


Spoiler



#DidYouMissMe


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^yep. Still like elementary more


Spoiler



was wondering why an how moriarty killed himself... Everyone was thinking of sherlock so far. I knew sherlock would kill him tho, think sherlocks holmes is getting closer and closer to elementary holmes. In elementary holmes only plans to kill, here he actually follows through


----------



## RCuber (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rajatGod512 said:


> Watched *Sherlock S03 E03 His Last Vow* - Another Great Finale , There were so many twists and turns , Oh My God ! And again a cliffhanger (I didn't expect it at all) , The wait for 2016 begins ... It will be a very long one as I just started watching sherlock in late december 2013 and just as I finished season 2 , season 3 started .
> 
> *Mega-spoiler quote :*
> 
> ...





Anorion said:


> ^yep. Still like elementary more
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I knew it would happen 



Spoiler



One cannot simply kill off Moriarty..




POI Fans: Michael Emerson aka Harold Finch will be doing a AMA on Reddit, its being rescheduled. *twitter.com/reddit_AMA/status/423144176537337856


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> ^yep. Still like elementary more
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Okay ... 
Answer :


Spoiler



In the book Moriarty had two twins of himself (probably  ) also many fans have started theorizing : many believe he is not actually back  , and it was just done by someone (Mycroft ? Anderson Fan Club ? anyone else ? ) to stop Sherlock's exile . Also it may happen that  sherlock didn't fully trace Moriarity's web and some of his most loyal ones still remain , so like sherlock's 13 plans on the roof , Moriarity also would have some plans of his own , In case sherlock didnt die . As the news spread that he has survived the remaining moriarity's men laid out the plan and after some time posted that video as hacking various places and laying all the stuff for the plan to work would take time ... To be honest I dont believe in any of this because I want Moriarity back ,  I missed him.



P.S. I have never watched Elementary (To me now Cumberbatch IS Sherlock and Martin Freeman IS Watson )


----------



## SunE (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Brooklyn Nine-Nine  after it picked up 2 golden globes. Must say it's an amazing show and I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^to me i watch sherlock as extra episodes of elementary


Spoiler



who had reason to get sherlock back to london. In order it was mycroft, sherlock, watson, mary and janine (she has equipment and resources to do that) (fan club is top of my theory after your post. Tattoed chick) . Watson is like the dumbest person in this universe, so unfair. Moriarty back was just an option to get sherlock back in london acc to me, but your theory makes much more sense. Except twin moriarty part
The dragonslayer discussion was tooo meta. Wanted to punch laptop as soon as it happend.


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Saw episode 13 of Person of Interest -4C. Man, Reese is badass. You simply cannot ignore the parallels between him and Batman. The last cafe scene was direct form TDKR. Maybe cuz of Jonathan Nolan's writing.

The Man in the Suit is Back!!


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

'Breaking Bad' spinoff 'Better Call Saul' premiere announced by AMC


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The blacklist S01E11* : A badass episode since the show started. Upped the level of the show in one day

*Person of Interest S03E12 and 13 : * Before Snowden could speak, these guys made us aware. Good going. Back in action.

*Arrow S02E10 :* Good action. Introduction of Barry Allen and now Deathstroke soon!


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> *The blacklist S01E11* : A badass episode since the show started. Upped the level of the show in one day


wow let me see it then


----------



## RCuber (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I stopped watching Blacklist after 3 episodes, got boring


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> I stopped watching Blacklist after 3 episodes, got boring



Its boring and kinda predictable. 
Check out E9,10 and 11 though.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*HOMELANE - Season 3* ....

Well finally completed season 3 and well if you ask me it was as good and interesting as SE02. Maybe, a tad less but nonetheless still very gripping and interesting. I must say HOMELAND is one of the most serious TV shows I have seen with tension at its highest point (BB is the only TV show that comes close or competes), the plot ups and down are there to believe..... writing is top notch and of course technically it surpasses every single show out there.


Spoiler



Coming to the controversial ending, by the time Brody entered Tehran I had guessed,,,, what it would be that most of the viewers would not have liked and that was Brody's demises. Its the same feeling what most of the viewers got with Matrix trilogy ending, where main character dies. 

For me this is exactly how it should have ended. It makes the premises more believable. NOt that if it had gone the other way round I would have been disappointed. WOuld have loved to see Brody back to his country and accepted by his family, but that is more of a moviesh/fantasy story line and not exactly how things happen in real life, which is why I loved HOMELAND right from the beginning, writing is very grounded and believable. Personally I was ok with how it ended. THere are still lot of ways the show can go even without Brody and still be as interesting as it was. 

Check out this article on an interview directly with the writers ..
‘Homeland’ Creator: Why Brody Had to Die for the Show to Live, and What’s Next in Season 4 - The Daily Beast


For me HOMELAND still remains my top show along with BB now.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> ‘Homeland’ Creator: Why Brody Had to Die for the Show to Live, and What’s Next in Season 4 - The Daily Beast


spoiler?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Covered ......  Please update your post as well to edit the Quote


----------



## abhidev (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

yesterday I finished *Breaking Bad *and the finale was simply awesome!!! Superb series and awesome characters


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Spoiler



*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a44Nr0w_700b.jpg


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching blacklist 13.i stopped person of interest at season 1 mid.need to continue.


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i have been watching walking dead for the past 2 weeks & so far, its a wonderful show.. one of the most unique tv shows..love it..
just started the 4th season today.. 
need some motivation to watch Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D...i saw the first 3-4 episodes ( in dec 2013 ) & i didn't find it very good..


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching agents of shield,its different .last episode had sm twist to the story.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The Blacklist S01E13*

Starting to like Red's boldness.


----------



## amjath (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> *The Blacklist S01E13*
> 
> Starting to like Red's boldness.



I was about to post about Episode 13 of The Blacklist. Its not predictably boring anymore


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The 16th Episode of Season9 of How i met your mother ( 200th episode of the show ) was one of the best episodes of himym. loved watching it !! 


Spoiler



P.S : Loved the song" La Vie En Rose" which was sung by the mother at the end of the episode.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> need some motivation to watch Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D...i saw the first 3-4 episodes ( in dec 2013 ) & i didn't find it very good..



Same here.

Found the show cheesy and weak in story dept.


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> Same here.
> 
> Found the show cheesy and weak in story dept.



+1. Lost interest after couple of episodes only.


----------



## SunE (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> The 16th Episode of Season9 of How i met your mother ( 200th episode of the show ) was one of the best episodes of himym. loved watching it !!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



How your mother met me


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*True Detective S01 E1, E2 and E3 9/10*

This is a new series on HBO

Do you know who are the lead actors in it?
Matthew McConaughey (nominated for Oscar for Dallas Buyer's Club this year) and Woody Harrelson
How come HBO gets such high profile actors to act in Sit-coms? 

About show: Very good acting by leads, gripping story. And has that cliffhanger feeling after each episode. 

*Must watch.*


----------



## SunE (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ That show isn't a sit-com. It's a crime drama. Sit-com is short for Situational Comedy, shows like TBBT, HIMYM, 2.5 Men, etc.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I thought all TV shows are called sit-com


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> I thought all TV shows are called sit-com



LOL !


----------



## harsh1387 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> I thought all TV shows are called sit-com



When I started watching TV series I used to think the same 
+1 for True Detective. Really great acting and story is gripping so far. Sadly there will be only 8 episodes.


----------



## ksagar7up (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



harsh1387 said:


> When I started watching TV series I used to think the same
> +1 for True Detective. Really great acting and story is gripping so far. Sadly there will be only 8 episodes.




haha
I am sure there are still some ppl who m8 be wondering why every 1st episode of every tv series 
is Titled as  "Pilot"....

On the top, i've also read one comment on net wher 1 guy was asking who is this *"feat" *
which is singing in every song nowadays... lolx.....

I dont blame u but i've been ther done that...

its Indian TV culture where quantity is mattered instead of quality...

I find tv series in Season format than Daily soaps format... 

(of course Anil Kapoor's 24 has started some gud things in indian tv industry lets see where it goes..!!)

but they rely on Content control rather than Daily Wage Control....


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

HIMYM s9e17 SUCKED


----------



## abhidev (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody watched House of cards?


----------



## harsh1387 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



flyingcow said:


> HIMYM s9e17 SUCKED



Totally sucked. In fact whole season sucks. 



abhidev said:


> Anybody watched House of cards?



I saw 3-4 episodes and left it. Too slow for my taste.


----------



## sksundram (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Tried but yawned the whole time watching the pilot of house of cards. So didn't dare to watch further.


----------



## SunE (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Today's Big Bang Theory was awesome


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> Anybody watched House of cards?



Yup. It was great. Spacey da boss. 
Entire cast was superb really.

Eagerly waiting for next season.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SunE said:


> Today's Big Bang Theory was awesome



What Season? I hope they continue the series for atleast 3 more sessions.


----------



## SunE (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ariftwister said:


> What Season? I hope they continue the series for atleast 3 more sessions.



S07E15. 

I remember Jim Parsons(guy who plays Sheldon) saying in an interview on Jay Leno that he's 40 years old and doesn't think that the character of Sheldon would be very believable for much longer. So while 3 more seasons might happen, I wouldn't count on it. At max 2 more seasons is my opinion.



ariftwister said:


> What Season? I hope they continue the series for atleast 3 more sessions.



S07E15. 

I remember Jim Parsons(guy who plays Sheldon) saying in an interview on Jay Leno that he's 40 years old and doesn't think that the character of Sheldon would be very believable for much longer. So while 3 more seasons might happen, I wouldn't count on it. At max 2 more seasons is my opinion.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

TBBT has huge popularity ... they will end with atleast 10 seasons .


----------



## snap (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

meh don't know why people go gaga over TBBT


----------



## srkmish (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



snap said:


> meh don't know why people go gaga over TBBT



+1. The show is nothing compared to what it was in the first 3 seasons . Too much characters, poor writing has killed it off i feel


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^typical hollywood pattern.at least TBBT has some things/scenes look forward to compared to supernatural which should have ended at the end of season 5 but is now at season 9.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



snap said:


> meh don't know why people go gaga over TBBT


yeah man...i watched a few episodes...didnt like it...


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> Anybody watched House of cards?



Finished house of cards season 1,i liked it.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So house of cards is worth a try?


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> So house of cards is worth a try?



Just watch the first episode ,im waiting for the second season.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



snap said:


> meh don't know why people go gaga over TBBT



*i.imgur.com/XglG7.gif


----------



## sam9s (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The Good Wife - Season 5* ........... just finished season 5 of the good wife. When I was about 3,4 episode in, I seriously realised how good this show was and boy what I was missing, If I have to put my all time fav 5 TV series, The good wife will be in it. Infact the pace at which the multiple plots move in this TV series, would be in top two I guess. Another court room drama that I remember had a neck breaking pace was *SHARK *....... The ending is in no way a season ending and is open to a lot of plot speculation. Will eagerly look forward to the Season 6 for the same. Love The good wife.

On to Banshee now I guess .


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> *The Good Wife - Season 5* ........... just finished season 5 of the good wife. When I was about 3,4 episode in, I seriously realised how good this show was and boy what I was missing, If I have to put my all time fav 5 TV series, The good wife will be in it. Infact the pace at which the multiple plots move in this TV series, would be in top two I guess. Another court room drama that I remember had a neck breaking pace was *SHARK *....... The ending is in no way a season ending and is open to a lot of plot speculation. Will eagerly look forward to the Season 6 for the same. Love The good wife.
> 
> On to Banshee now I guess .



I felt that things were a bit off in Season 5. Plot lines were abandoned incomplete particularly w.r.t. ongoing cases.
Otherwise a 5-star show.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> On to Banshee now I guess .



believe me you gonna like it.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

hey anyone watching elementary who can explain 



Spoiler



why Bell and Holmes are pissed off at each other from the time Bell got hit by the bullet till the time Holmes yells at him be my friend or don't be my friend, but don't stop yourself from doing what you do best and that Holmes recovered from a worse of situation than Bell??


----------



## RCuber (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ 


Spoiler



Bell was pissed cause it would have been difficult to get back to field duty, or carry a gun. Basically his whole career would now by just sitting in a desk. Other think would be the writers wanted to get some drama into the relation of the cast.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just finished HOC season 2. Well flatter eagerly waiting for next season. Now going to see true detective.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

anybody watches southpark?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

finished Breaking bad S1 S2 Episode 7 finished Friend Season 1 to 10 Phew!
I LOVE Lucy S8 started


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have been watching Lost for past few weeks, currently in Season 3. It tries to force me to believe the things I don't believe


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whatthefrak said:


> I have been watching Lost for past few weeks, currently in Season 3. It tries to force me to believe the things I don't believe



And it's only going to get more weird.
Anyway, talking about series, new season of NBC's Heroes is announced!!!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have finished watching Hannibal Season 1 and am looking for thrillers. Can anyone suggest me some good not so old thriller series?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rakesh_ic said:


> I have finished watching Hannibal Season 1 and am looking for thrillers. Can anyone suggest me some good not so old thriller series?



True Detective


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> True Detective


Any thrillers like this which has already been finished, I mean not running? Only thrillers, no fantasy.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whatthefrak said:


> Any thrillers like this which has already been finished, I mean not running? Only thrillers, no fantasy.



There is one that I like very much. You can try this if you trust my recommendation.

*Messiah*


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Thanks man, will watch it. Haven't seen a good thriller in a very long while.
Why the heck IMDB doesn't even a have any detail about it I wonder!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone have seen The Wire HBO series?
i found out about this series from one of the drugs documentaries used this tv show clips.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

What I am watching currently...

1. Person Of Interest(Best effing show ever after LOST)

2. Sherlock

3. Marvel's "Agents Of Shield"

Sitcom's

1. HIMYM

2. TBBT

Previously Watched

1.Lost

2.Fringe

3.Breaking Bad

4.Friend's

5.Supernatural(POS show)


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Watching The Sopranos S1E1 yesterday..

I've been Hearing a lot of positive reviews of PoI recently..Time to give it a chance.


----------



## harsh1387 (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Heroes. Really liked the 6 episodes I have seen so far. 
Hannibal starting today. Best dark show Imo.

@thehumanbot - The Wire is one of the best shows ever. I will keep it in the league of Breaking Bad. If you like awesome acting and story do watch it. It's based on drug trafficking.


----------



## sksundram (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

the Americans.. 2nd season started.. first season was fawesome.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone used to watch Swat Kats ?  
That had to be the best cartoon of my childhood. I'd love to see it again.  
They should reboot it or something like that.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Gen.Libeb said:


> Anyone used to watch Swat Kats ?
> That had to be the best cartoon of my childhood. I'd love to see it again.
> They should reboot it or something like that.



I have seen 24 episodes of swatkats,any more in that series


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sanoob.tv said:


> I have seen 24 episodes of swatkats,any more in that series



I don't think there were anymore. 

I was checking out the cartoon channels after a really long time these days but I can't find any good action cartoons like they had in the 90s - Swat Kats, BirdMan,  Mightor, Atomic Ant  to name a few .   Any recommendations ?


----------



## sksundram (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

no idea about action cartoons nowadays but do watch oggy and the cockroaches dubbed in hindi.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys, when is the game of thrones fourth season is coming? I was not much of a tv show guy but after watching GoT, found it fcukin awesome. 

Something similar? Currently I've Spartacus, homeland.


----------



## sksundram (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

got 4 premiere - April 6, avoid spartacus
homeland is 9/10. must watch show.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ thanks. 

Actually I tend to like gore, action, with a bit of masala as in GoT.


----------



## sksundram (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

GOT is an epic show. the problem with spartacus as well as da vinci's demons is that the visual effects are so silly that it just spoil the show completely. this is applicable when you are subdued by GOT and try to watch those shows later. 
watch the Americans and orphan black. just one season has been completed in both shows. watch the pilot. you will surely like it.

for the moment : listen to this @ high volume.. the best GOT mix

 *soundcloud.com/ramesesb/game-of-thrones


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Gen.Libeb said:


> Anyone used to watch Swat Kats ?
> That had to be the best cartoon of my childhood. I'd love to see it again.
> They should reboot it or something like that.



I have Swat Kats with me . try to visit my blog sometimes


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

POI latest episode is in(s03e16)...its a brilliant episode except for a reference to India.

There is a line which says "An entire village gets wiped out by a tsunami in India"...WTF do these americans think happens here in India ? ,..stupid ignorant fuks....besides tsunami is a japanese word and in India we have cyclones

I love the show, but my advice to POI.."Do your fuking research"!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



AbhMkh said:


> POI latest episode is in(s03e16)...its a brilliant episode except for a reference to India.
> 
> There is a line which says "An entire village gets wiped out by a tsunami in India"...WTF do these americans think happens here in India ? ,..stupid ignorant fuks....*besides tsunami is a japanese word and in India we call then cyclones.*
> 
> I love the show, but my advice to POI.."Do your fuking research"!


You need to check your facts.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

yep cyclone is not tsunami. english word is tidal wave, but its generally called tsunami now. 



sksundram said:


> homeland is 9/10. must watch show.


after watching im in doubt about who are the real terrorists

any new show recos that's not more than a season old?


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

If I like and am already watching Person of Interest, The Blacklist, Banshee what other shows could you recommend?


----------



## snap (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



AbhMkh said:


> POI latest episode is in(s03e16)...its a brilliant episode except for a reference to India.
> 
> There is a line which says "An entire village gets wiped out by a tsunami in India"...WTF do these americans think happens here in India ? ,..stupid ignorant fuks....besides tsunami is a japanese word and in India we call then cyclones.
> 
> I love the show, but my advice to POI.."Do your fuking research"!



sigh


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just now saw that somewhere in the dark, I had "the following". How's it guys ? Should I keep it or uda doon? Need space.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> You need to check your facts.



What I mean't was that tsunami's are rare in India and not as frequent as cyclone's and yet somehow they associated a tsunami with India.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



AbhMkh said:


> What I mean't was that tsunami's are rare in India and not as frequent as cyclone's and yet somehow they associated a tsunami with India.


Did they ever say there is a tsunami in India every day? Is it not possible for India to get effected by one at all?? Lets not go deaf and dumb just to ridicule something which doesnt deserve to be ridiculed.


----------



## sksundram (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@sujay  "the following" is too boring.. uda de bhai...


----------



## tech0freak0 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yeah, following is too boring
just bunch crap psychos, on killing spree just to be in a novel....
watched season 1, deleted that s*** show


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



AbhMkh said:


> POI latest episode is in(s03e16)...its a brilliant episode except for a reference to India.
> 
> There is a line which says "An entire village gets wiped out by a tsunami in India"...WTF do these americans think happens here in India ? ,..stupid ignorant fuks....besides tsunami is a japanese word and in India we have cyclones
> 
> I love the show, but my advice to POI.."Do your fuking research"!



Do your research.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_Indian_Ocean_earthquake_and_tsunami


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



AbhMkh said:


> POI latest episode is in(s03e16)...its a brilliant episode except for a reference to India.
> 
> There is a line which says "An entire village gets wiped out by a tsunami in India"...WTF do these americans think happens here in India ? ,..stupid ignorant fuks....besides tsunami is a japanese word and in India we have cyclones
> 
> I love the show, but my advice to POI.."Do your fuking research"!



Bhai jara thanda le..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sksundram said:


> @sujay  "the following" is too boring.. uda de bhai...





tech0freak0 said:


> Yeah, following is too boring
> just bunch crap psychos, on killing spree just to be in a novel....
> watched season 1, deleted that s*** show



Uda diya bhaiyon, shukriya.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I'm Currently watching
Supernatural s3
Arrow s2
Vampire Diaries s5
Originals s1
Agent of Shield s1

Completed
Game of Throne
Suits
Prison Break

My Parents keep sayin "Kya hoyega ishka"


----------



## amjath (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ kiska tera life ya serial valoonka


----------



## tech0freak0 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amjath said:


> ^ kiska tera life ya serial valoonka



Of course, my life


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have total 51 shows in my list till and in my laptop I use episodecalendar to track my show and for mobile iTv Shows 3 app. According to episodecalendar I  watched 3757 out of 3807 episodes.


----------



## raksrules (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NIGHTMARE said:


> I have total 51 shows in my list till and in my laptop I use episodecalendar to track my show and for mobile iTv Shows 3 app. According to episodecalendar I  watched 3757 out of 3807 episodes.




I installed iTV shows on my iPhone but I don't like that as much as iTV shows 2 so on my phone I have iTV shows 2 installed and I am using that only now. Lo this app. In fact I have 2 copies of same app installed (thanks to jailbreak), one for tracking what I am watching, one for tracking the downloads.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



raksrules said:


> I installed iTV shows on my iPhone but I don't like that as much as iTV shows 2 so on my phone I have iTV shows 2 installed and I am using that only now. Lo this app. In fact I have 2 copies of same app installed (thanks to jailbreak), one for tracking what I am watching, one for tracking the downloads.



Have you try iTvshow3 ? I like episodecalendar very easy to use, simple interface, but he don't have any app for now.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

@nightmare- that's a nice site, tfs.


----------



## raksrules (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Have you try iTvshow3 ? I like episodecalendar very easy to use, simple interface, but he don't have any app for now.



Yes I have it installed, in fact I have around 15+ tv show tracking apps installed on my iPhone but I like nothing except iTV shows 2.
For PC I have episode calendar too and yes no app but there is gonna be mobile site for which they're going to charge.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



raksrules said:


> Yes I have it installed, in fact I have around 15+ tv show tracking apps installed on my iPhone but I like nothing except iTV shows 2.
> For PC I have episode calendar too and yes no app but there is gonna be mobile site for which they're going to charge.



I'm using episode calendar from long time even i suggested few people over Techenlave but they start arguing, so i leave it at that point. Previously episode calendar listed a app on app store but he removed I asked him he told due some issue. Really It was very easy for just tab it. But in premium feature he will provide mobile version of website which is not worth it because if you have a website just you needed to install simple add-on fron wordpress and whole site will ready to use for mobile. However If he release a app then its worth buying.


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys use trakt.com based app..
Since afaik that's the only tracker with a android app series guide that supports xbmc


----------



## sam9s (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Bates Motel*, ..... Finally a TV series I am kinda hooked in to, other wise I had started to think, somethings wrong with me for not liking most of the hit TV series ...lol .

ANyway this Bates Motel has an interesting concept, the writes have made it like a prequel to he horror classic movie *Psycho*, with the same characters Norman and his mother, how they actually started that Motel, where "Marion Crane" the character from Psycho takes a break. Its about how the family came in to existence, that made it the way they were in the movie, and explores the intricate relation Norman had with his mother.

I have completed 3 episodes, and it is pretty engaging, dark and mysterious, and since I also have seen psycho I am kinda curious to see if at all, (and how) they link the TV series with the movie.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Breaking Bad  based on the hype i find it not that GREAT!


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> *Bates Motel*, ..... Finally a TV series I am kinda hooked in to, other wise I had started to think, somethings wrong with me for not liking most of the hit TV series ...lol .
> 
> ANyway this Bates Motel has an interesting concept, the writes have made it like a prequel to he horror classic movie *Psycho*, with the same characters Norman and his mother, how they actually started that Motel, where "Marion Crane" the character from Psycho takes a break. Its about how the family came in to existence, that made it the way they were in the movie, and explores the intricate relation Norman had with his mother.
> 
> I have completed 3 episodes, and it is pretty engaging, dark and mysterious, and since I also have seen psycho I am kinda curious to see if at all, (and how) they link the TV series with the movie.



Sounds interesting. Who plays Norman Bates?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Edit : I am currently watching Arrow season 2. Not particularly as good as I thought, but it's ok for timepass.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Sounds interesting. Who plays Norman Bates?



Freddie Highmore and very very aptly played if you ask me, infact the whole premises is kept very reminiscent to Psycho movie. All characters are really very well laid out and mysterious.

- - - Updated - - -

*Bates Motel - Season 1* ...... Finished season 1 and man was it engrossing, as I said after a long time a TV series that has me hooked. I am afraid now that I am again on the look out for something that will hold my interest .. .

Will start the second season as and when it comes out on Netflix. It closes the season 1 with lot of mystery involved.

Look out for what to start next.


----------



## sksundram (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

arrow : when i get nothing else, i watch this.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching true detective, and I must say I am quite dissapointed.This proves that people from USA will upvote almost any american show on IMDB.The only interesting thing about the show is character development.Everything else..plot,pace of the show,music is crap.Its yet another procedural crime show and might I add,with a bit of vulgarity


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



AbhMkh said:


> Started watching true detective, and I must say I am quite dissapointed.This proves that people from USA will upvote almost any american show on IMDB.The only interesting thing about the show is character development.Everything else..plot,pace of the show,music is crap.Its *yet another procedural crime show* and might I add,with a bit of vulgarity


Can you please name the other shows in this genre that you have watched?
Would like to check them out...


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Can you please name the other shows in this genre that you have watched?
> Would like to check them out...


CSI XYZ(pick any series),Law and Order,Ncis etc.,


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



AbhMkh said:


> CSI XYZ(pick any series),Law and Order,Ncis etc.,



You found similarities with those TV shows?!! 



Ok.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> You found similarities with those TV shows?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.



Not exactly similar, but not really different.The show does not have any "unique selling point" expect for those highly irritating southern accents.

POI is also a procedural but I freakin love that show


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



AbhMkh said:


> Started watching true detective, and I must say I am quite dissapointed.This proves that people from USA will upvote almost any american show on IMDB.The only interesting thing about the show is character development.Everything else..plot,pace of the show,music is crap.Its yet another procedural crime show and might I add,with a bit of vulgarity


you need to watch this


----------



## RBX (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished watching Firefly yesterday and while reading Nathan Fillion's wiki page found this 


> According to Fillion, he is descended from Confederate Lieutenant General *Jubal* Anderson *Early*.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Continuum Season 3 has started..


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I recently watched Sherlock, Doctor who tv series and i am interested in british shows. Can digitians recommend some british tv series, excluding soap and slow drama.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^you finished doctor who? wow. try Torchwood, Primeval, Black Books.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

read the review : Hustle (TV Series 2004  Y such people exists =/


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> ^you finished doctor who? wow. try Torchwood, Primeval, Black Books.



Yep. But only from the 9th doctor [or from the rebooted Doctor].

- - - Updated - - -



TheHumanBot said:


> read the review : Hustle (TV Series 2004  Y such people exists =/


Oops.. Got it. Any other shows you recommend other than [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]'s


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rakesh-the gilli said:


> I recently watched Sherlock, Doctor who tv series and i am interested in british shows. Can digitians recommend some british tv series, excluding soap and slow drama.



Blackadder
Fawlty Towers
Allo allo
Messiah

etc


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Blackadder
> Fawlty Towers
> Allo allo
> Messiah
> etc



A quick search on wiki tells, except "Messiah" all others are older sitcoms [80's]. Any newer sitcom series, say after 2000 worth watching. Also do mention some crime solving, mystery, thriller, sci-fi kind of series.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Why does the date matter?


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> Why does the date matter?



Nothing partial. Thought i might be less interested in watching older sitcoms


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rakesh-the gilli said:


> Nothing partial. Thought i might be less interested in watching older sitcoms


When you watch a TV show/watch a movie....do you care for the content or the age of actors?


----------



## icebags (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Continuum Season 3 has started..



is it any good ? i thought they are far fetching stuff at season 2 already ......


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I saw the first couple of episodes of Outsourced ( Outsourced (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )..I really liked it.  But, Apparently, it has been Cancelled


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i was mentioning reviewer revealed the fun part.  started watching doctor who 1 episode and already loving it.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> I saw the first couple of episodes of Outsourced ( Outsourced (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )..I really liked it.  But, Apparently, it has been Cancelled



yep outsourced is hilarious. pay close attention to the two bit chars, there are all kinds of funny stories going on in the background.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



icebags said:


> is it any good ? i thought they are far fetching stuff at season 2 already ......



First episode of season 3 was meh, second I haven't watched it yet. but I feel this wont be a good season.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I am a newbie to series. Started watching them in this order - 
Hannibal S01 (suggested by my friend) - I liked the movies but the series is much better in terms of depth but gives you the impression that the world is filled only with killers inspired by violent thoughts
True detective S01 (suggested by you guys) - Gripping but the finale of S01 looked like they lost some plot or dint convey the way they hoped it to be IMO.
Games of throne S01, S02 till E08 (suggested by the same friend) - OMG this is like playing a RPG game with lot many characters and tales associated with them. S02 looked a little dragging after mid season but the suspense is taking me through. Expecting a better flow in the next season.

Now that you know my taste of genre that I like, can you suggest more of these kinda series??


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rakesh_ic said:


> I am a newbie to series. Started watching them in this order -
> Hannibal S01 (suggested by my friend) - I liked the movies but the series is much better in terms of depth but gives you the impression that the world is filled only with killers inspired by violent thoughts
> True detective S01 (suggested by you guys) - Gripping but the finale of S01 looked like they lost some plot or dint convey the way they hoped it to be IMO.
> Games of throne S01, S02 till E08 (suggested by the same friend) - OMG this is like playing a RPG game with lot many characters and tales associated with them. S02 looked a little dragging after mid season but the suspense is taking me through. Expecting a better flow in the next season.
> ...


Prison Break (only S01 : my opinion)
Fringe
Person of Interest
Dexter
.
.
.
Arrow
The Blacklist
.
.
.
(not sure but can try)
Breaking Bad
House MD


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

A list good doctor shows please. I know/have watched/am watching the following :
1. Royal Pains 
2. House
3. Greys Anatomy 
4. Remedy


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> A list good doctor shows please. I know/have watched/am watching the following :
> 1. Royal Pains
> 2. House
> 3. Greys Anatomy
> 4. Remedy


Scrubs
Nurse Jackie


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Scrubs already. Sorry forgot to mention it in the list above. Loved it  

Did not like Nurse Jackie.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> Finished Scrubs already. Sorry forgot to mention it in the list above. Loved it
> 
> Did not like Nurse Jackie.



I don't have anything for you then. There is a yesteryear show "E.R"...you can try that.

b/w, you are the best person to make a comments on this "House MD" vs "Scrubs"

I love House; the show is very intelligent, exciting, entertaining and at times ponders upon complex human psychology. Did not find a seemingly intelligent show till now. So, what do you have to say about "Scrubs"?


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

While House is higher on the intellectual scale Scrubs is lower. It takes much lesser effort to understand and follow Scrubs.

It is however entertaining enough


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> When you watch a TV show/watch a movie....do you care for the content or the age of actors?



Ofcourse content matters and no it's not the age of actors. I started watching tv series just months back. I felt that continuing to watch newer tv series might cheer me up (like an addiction). It's just how i felt rhitwick


----------



## Gary M (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> While House is higher on the intellectual scale Scrubs is lower. It takes much lesser effort to understand and follow Scrubs.
> 
> It is however entertaining enough



I LOVE house  OMG I never wanted to be a doctor so much in my entire life as much as i have when watching house. I got lost though I can't remember which season I am at because of our silly Pay TV service and I am missing the show right now.

I also loved Scrubs but 



Spoiler



when JD left the series


 the show became a little sad for me and I stopped watching it. 


Any how, is there a funny comedy that someone could recommend maybe ? Something along the lines of Men at Work. I love Men at Work but they take forever to release episodes and that's upsetting. I think they record an entire season before releasing any episodes, so I'm looking for something else. Preferably something I can find on Hulu


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Need some tv show reccomendations, I love sci-fi like lost,fringe,POI and I liked BB and true detective.

Please suggest some shows on similar lines, and  it should have a good background score with a lot of voilin music like POI.

Thanks!
Cheers ,
Abhijit


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Firefly


----------



## juliastiles406 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i think you forgot to add  the originals in the list...


----------



## RCuber (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> Firefly



I am trying to watch that for a long time. every time I start watching it I fall asleep. I like Nathan Fillion & Adam Baldwin a lot after watching Castle/Chuck regularly. but this one I fall asleep in 10 minutes flat. Same problem with movie Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy.


----------



## seamon (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody watched HIMYM finale yet!!??



Spoiler



I can't believe that the mother was dead the entire time and Ted ended up with Robin.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



seamon said:


> Anybody watched HIMYM finale yet!!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL...

I've never watched HIMYM but know about the concept, and from your SPOILER, IMO that was the only viable solution left for the authors.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Bleh! @ HIMYM
After all these years they came out with such a tasteless finale. No wonder Neil Patrick was sad since he didnt get Robin in the series


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

why did i read the spoiler !!!#*#$(#^)


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> why did i read the spoiler !!!#*#$(#^)


Yea. Why did you read the spoiler?


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Piyush said:


> Yea. Why did you read the spoiler?



force of habit, i guess  


Updated : 

Saw the final episodes of HIMYM.. #Legendary !


----------



## abhidev (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

heard good things about 'House of Card'...anybody watched it...hows it?


----------



## R2K (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed HIMYM. They tried super hard to make the finale look good but it was not really gripping like other sitcom endings I watched. But I'm pretty sure it will join the club of "best and ever famous "sitcoms like seinfeld and FRIENDS. Not because it is as good but because of its different kinda approach to telling the story and the legendary barney stinson


----------



## amjath (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> Completed HIMYM. They tried super hard to make the finale look good but it was not really gripping like other sitcom endings I watched. But I'm pretty sure it will join the club of "best and ever famous "sitcoms like seinfeld and FRIENDS.



BTW alternate ending coming for DVD/blu-ray buyers


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^or for people who torrent acquire it


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Does anyone watch Hannibal tv series ? Its so good.Also i recently started watching Game of Thrones so far its good but Hannibal is awesome.
Also i finished shows like The 4400(nice sci fi time travel mystery drama),Awake(dual reality sci fi crime drama),Jericho(post nuclear action drama),etc.Love watching american tv shows wonder when indian tv shows will catch up to american standards.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I Have been in the middle of a major house shifting, plus really busy n getting my HT setup as well, hence not getting time at all for Movies and TV Series. But yesterday just could not resist as I started missing all this too much, so thought to give a try to any TV series that is easily available on netflix and I can watch it on my laptop before I go to sleep.

(regular ones are still kept when my house is fully setup.)

1. Started of with *EUReKA* : 7.9 IMDB and plot seemed interesting, but it could not hold interest past first episode. it was ok.

2. Gave a try to *Torchwood* : This is a spin off of popular tv series Doctor Who. Its British so yes its kinda different as usual, but was interesting even thought the plot was predictable and done to many times. I might continue with it, saw two episodes.

3. Then came *Burn Notice* : Wow the best of the lot, the plot is simple though but it was interesting and very intriguingly presented. It will follow the same formula of having a big mystery in the background and small per episodes cases. I hope this is the one I continue .......


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I haven't watched any Foreign TV Show Series yet. From where should I start? Please suggest me something easy to follow and understand tv series.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Geek-With-Lens said:


> I haven't watched any Foreign TV Show Series yet. From where should I start? Please suggest me something easy to follow and understand tv series.



Prison Break.. That got me hooked to TV series


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Prison Break.. That got me hooked to TV series



Thanks for the suggestion. I will start with it.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

HIMYM Spoilers final episode


Spoiler



comon...almost everyone knew/wished robin to end up with ted..but barney and his child was unexpected...heard there is an alternate ending coming


guys if you want to start watching a new series, watch game of thrones..words cannot describe how good it is.
i thought it was overrated but when i watched it i absolutely loved it

i accidentally downloaded season 3 instead of season 2 , two nights wasted...


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Game of Thrones is really addictive. !! i watched all 3 seasons in just a week ( during winter holidays.) ..
Season 4 has just started & i can't for it to end !! ( so that i can watch it all at one go..i can't wait days just for 1 episode.  )


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Geek-With-Lens said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I will start with it.


Best of luck with missing office for a day or two


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whatthefrak said:


> Best of luck with missing office for a day or two



I don't go to a office.


----------



## hsr (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone following Hannibal?

I concur with  [MENTION=186126]mohit9206[/MENTION], it is a brilliant gore-thriller. Certainly not for the faint hearted...


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



hsr said:


> Anyone following Hannibal?
> 
> I concur with  [MENTION=186126]mohit9206[/MENTION], it is a brilliant gore-thriller. Certainly not for the faint hearted...



Me. 
I liked S01. Thought they can't extend it as we all know the fate of Him. But they seemed to have onboarded few good authors. 
The story has diverted from its due course and has taken new course of actions. 

IDK how they would end the series and match the events with beginning of "Red Dragon".

Still a very good show. Good acting by the three leads, great visuals effects and GORE!!!!


----------



## hsr (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Oh you're in for a lot in S02  trust me, a MUST watch for adrenalin lovers


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I will start watching Hannibal. It's the continuation of Mr.Lecter right? I mean the film series?

- - - Updated - - -



Geek-With-Lens said:


> I don't go to a office.


Too bad


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



hsr said:


> Oh you're in for a lot in S02  trust me, a MUST watch for adrenalin lovers


Oh, I'm already watching S02.


----------



## hsr (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whatthefrak said:


> I will start watching Hannibal. It's the continuation of Mr.Lecter right? I mean the film series?



No no, this is directly related to the original book Red Dragon and has no connection with the film series.


----------



## harsh1387 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Me.
> I liked S01. Thought they can't extend it as we all know the fate of Him. But they seemed to have onboarded few good authors.
> The story has diverted from its due course and has taken new course of actions.
> 
> ...



Same here. After breaking bad I was looking for an intense show with a good story and Hannibal is fantastic in that respect. Will be interesting to see how they end this season.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



harsh1387 said:


> Same here. After breaking bad I was looking for an intense show with a good story and Hannibal is fantastic in that respect. Will be interesting to see how they end this season.



I started my series madness from Hannibal and that too just couple of months back. Already finished Hannibal S01, S02 following it every episode, True detective S01, Sherlock S01-S03, GOT S01-S03 and following S04 every episode.

All I can say is that now I am addicted to series


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whatthefrak said:


> I will start watching Hannibal. It's the continuation of Mr.Lecter right? I mean the film series?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



What is bad in it? You won't understand the comfort of working from your pc at home as a freelancer web developer.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

It was a sarcasm dude !


----------



## quagmire (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody here watching  Cosmos ?

Community Season 4 anyone?


----------



## hsr (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Cosmos, yeah. I watched the Carl Sagan series too!


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Check my sig.

What do you think?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

COMPLETED BREAKING BAD IN 10 DAYS FROM SEASON 1 TO SEASON 5 so awesome!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

started watching "Doctor Who?"

super awesome


----------



## DDIF (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> 3. Then came *Burn Notice* : Wow the best of the lot, the plot is simple though but it was interesting and very intriguingly presented. It will follow the same formula of having a big mystery in the background and small per episodes cases. I hope this is the one I continue .......



I thought why no one mentioned Burn Notice.


harsh1387 said:


> Same here. After breaking bad I was looking for an intense show with a good story and Hannibal is fantastic in that respect. Will be interesting to see how they end this season.


You could try The Shield, a bit old though. Or Homeland, can be bit stretched and boring sometimes though.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Hannibal S02E08*   I mean, I mean....WTF?!!! Bird?!!!


----------



## hsr (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

No spoilers please :'(


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> started watching "Doctor Who?"
> 
> super awesome



me on season 1 ep. 8


----------



## RCuber (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



hsr said:


> No spoilers please :'(


read below  


Spoiler



Y U CRY?.. U NO CRY. U BAN.. BAN DEM ALL SPOILERS!!!


----------



## hsr (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*




Spoiler



WHY DID I GOOGLE HANNIBAL BIRD [SUP]WHY[/SUP] [SUP][SUP]WHY[/SUP][/SUP] [SUP][SUP][SUP]WHY[/SUP][/SUP][/SUP]


Spoiler



This is real, feel my plight!



Spoiler



*www.avclub.com/tvclub/hannibal-su-zakana-203596


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Doctor Who was too childish for me :/
I like GoT, Walking Dead and HIMYM (too bad its done for )


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ lol i feel like doctor who is not worth time now. agree about childish part. );



Spoiler



serisouly, saving planet earth in each episode is just .....


----------



## RCuber (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Resurrection just started with the pilot episode, the suspense is killing me, could become a very good show.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

How I met your DAD is in the makes


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Killing was a good series , too bad they ruined the finale...


----------



## AbhMkh (May 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Why is "Game Of Thrones" a popular show ?, I tried watching a few episodes but didn't like it.I guess its like the "saas-bahu masala show" for the stupid Yankees/muricans while they eat cheeseburgers, and slowly wait for the obesity to take its toll i.e. die.

Seriously wtf has happened to yankee/murican tv, why aren't they making brilliant shows like LOST,FRINGE and POI anymore.My personal theory is that the intelligence of the general population can be plotted on a graph in the form of a bell shaped curve and majority of the people have an average IQ .These are the kind of people who enjoy shows like GOT and hence the industry has to cater to their needs in order to mantain its revenue.These people find shows like LOST,FRINGE and POI too hard to understand and appreciate leading to the effective isolation and thereby extinction of such shows.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^And about rest of world going gaga over GoT ? Are they also like typical americans as you say it ?


----------



## srkmish (May 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



AbhMkh said:


> Why is "Game Of Thrones" a popular show ?, I tried watching a few episodes but didn't like it.I guess its like the "saas-bahu masala show" for the stupid Yankees/muricans while they eat cheeseburgers, and slowly wait for the obesity to take its toll i.e. die.
> 
> Seriously wtf has happened to yankee/murican tv, why aren't they making brilliant shows like LOST,FRINGE and POI anymore.My personal theory is that the intelligence of the general population can be plotted on a graph in the form of a bell shaped curve and majority of the people have an average IQ .These are the kind of people who enjoy shows like GOT and hence the industry has to cater to their needs in order to mantain its revenue.These people find shows like LOST,FRINGE and POI too hard to understand and appreciate leading to the effective isolation and thereby extinction of such shows.



LOL. While i dont like GOT, saying GOT is only for people with average iq is misleading. People like tv shows after their heart. Nobody is interested in a brain teaser while watching shows  . 

I once read an interesting article as to why cliched romance movies are so successful in US. It boils down to the principle that every man/woman has an unfulfilled fantasy of love( even though they are in a relationship) and for a while , it takes you to a place with amazing locations, beautiful music and a great partner. As long as everybody's heart has this longing ( which is until you die) , these movies will continue to be super successful


----------



## RCuber (May 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I think lot of people watch GOT "Watch it For the Plot"


----------



## ashs1 (May 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



AbhMkh said:


> Why is "Game Of Thrones" a popular show ?, I tried watching a few episodes but didn't like it.I guess its like the "saas-bahu masala show" for the stupid Yankees/muricans while they eat cheeseburgers, and slowly wait for the obesity to take its toll i.e. die.
> 
> Seriously wtf has happened to yankee/murican tv, why aren't they making brilliant shows like LOST,FRINGE and POI anymore.My personal theory is that the intelligence of the general population can be plotted on a graph in the form of a bell shaped curve and majority of the people have an average IQ .These are the kind of people who enjoy shows like GOT and hence the industry has to cater to their needs in order to mantain its revenue.These people find shows like LOST,FRINGE and POI too hard to understand and appreciate leading to the effective isolation and thereby extinction of such shows.



& we say americans are racist.. :/

Saying that the tv shows have become worse due to the reducing IQ of the people ?? I sincerely hope you're trolling.. 

GoT is one of the most different tv show i've ever seen in a long time..
i got hooked to GoT for its unpredictable plot..If every show was a brain teaser, there would be no longer a variety in this industry..


----------



## sling-shot (May 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So I saw an ad for House (/Dr House) on Star yesterday. May be they will begin from Season 01. I have finished watching it all and am feeling deeply empty 

Currently I am on Shameless (US version). Dont think that will be on our TV anytime soon.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> I think lot of people watch GOT "Watch it For the Plot"


*i.imgur.com/QQTnr16.gif


----------



## snap (May 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

For the uninitiated : 



Spoiler



*knowyourmeme.com/memes/i-watch-it-for-the-plot nsfw


----------



## RCuber (May 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ TIL Plot's started from Anime 

TIL - Today I Learned


----------



## ithehappy (May 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I am watching Hannibal for past two weeks by the way. Fraking loving it. It's actually impossible for me to accept anyone other than Mr. Hopkins as Dr. Lecter, but M.M does a nice job. Don't know why he kept the accent, purposefully or something else. And I love it to the core, yet I loathe all gore and violent and those kind of psychic stuffs.

Once I was watching at very late night though and my father came in my room and saw it, and he now things I might be having some psychological trouble. Man these guys can show intense stuffs


----------



## v.Na5h (May 14, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whatthefrak said:


> I am watching Hannibal for past two weeks by the way. Fraking loving it. It's actually impossible for me to accept anyone other than Mr. Hopkins as Dr. Lecter, but M.M does a nice job. Don't know why he kept the accent, purposefully or something else. And I love it to the core, yet I loathe all gore and violent and those kind of psychic stuffs.
> 
> Once I was watching at very late night though and my father came in my room and saw it, and he now things I might be having some psychological trouble. Man these guys can show intense stuffs



Can you describe the 'it' part to me.. It was a bit unclear


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any one watched the season finale of POI? man it was sad. can't wait for the next season.


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

This needs to be here,
[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj0l7iGKh8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> This needs to be here,
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj0l7iGKh8g


TFS man!! 

I was waiting for Barry Allen to show up after his incident in Arrow. 

The following Serial seasons ended. 
Arrow: Conclusion was good. and satisfying. 
Castle: I guessed the ending perfectly. 
POI: Sad ending, can't wait for next season.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] - ftfy-

[YOUTUBE]Yj0l7iGKh8g[/YOUTUBE]

--

btw I felt like watching x-men version 2. Is it an upcoming show ?


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dashing.sujay said:


> btw I felt like watching x-men version 2. Is it an upcoming show ?



Yes. New show.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Any one watched the season finale of POI? man it was sad. can't wait for the next season.



I did. 



Spoiler



WTF? The baddies won. Ughhh. Now we have to wait 6 months for next season.


----------



## flyingcow (May 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] - ftfy-
> [YOUTUBE]Yj0l7iGKh8g[/YOUTUBE]


i watched the 30 sec trailer, thanks for posting this
1:58 in the video  imagine the possibilities


----------



## sling-shot (May 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was less than impressed by the ending. May be it is time to wrap up PoI?!

It is interesting to see how different genre shows adopt common premises and make an episode.

Eg. Consider the plot point of NSA spying in Elementary (detective drama) The Good Wife (legal show) and Person of Interest (what is its type)


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> I was less than impressed by the ending. May be it is time to wrap up PoI?!
> 
> It is interesting to see how different genre shows adopt common premises and make an episode.
> 
> Eg. Consider the plot point of NSA spying in Elementary (detective drama) The Good Wife (legal show) and Person of Interest (what is its type)





Spoiler



I think the ending was very good, all characters went different ways, they still have access to the machine, but don't know what will happen. I was saddened as collier died. and how the hell didn't machine detect the threat to the people present in the court house????


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i found PoI s03 less entertaining than s02.one of the main reason was the cliche of reducing the importance of a technology around which story revolves by introducing a clone/another variant.it was done with intersect technology in Chuck in later seasons & i didn't liked it there either.another cliche was homegrown secret organization consisting mostly of civilians with resources matching agencies like FBI.this is what happens when writers run out of ideas but producers want show to go on.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 17, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> i found PoI s03 less entertaining than s02.one of the main reason was the cliche of reducing the importance of a technology around which story revolves by introducing a clone/another variant.it was done with intersect technology in Chuck in later seasons & i didn't liked it there either.*another cliche was homegrown secret organization consisting mostly of civilians with resources matching agencies like FBI.*this is what happens when writers run out of ideas but producers want show to go on.





Spoiler



What are you talking about? Vigilance was puppet of Decima who provided them resources.


----------



## harsh1387 (May 17, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I think PoI ended perfectly. They had to end it at such a note to set the tone for next season. Which they did very well. 
Arrow finale was OK. I expected better. 
TBBT has become a drag. The should cancel it now. 
TVD- same. Cancel it. 
The Originals - good finale. Next will be interesting.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

material resources are useless without the people who use them.one of the greatest strength of Vigilance was its members(ordinary people) everywhere not to mention the support provided was covert.it was better to stick with episodic format of rescue instead of a dragged/forced storyline arc.i am hoping the 3rd season to end PoI because beyond that i see the similar fate which had befallen Supernatural.


----------



## sling-shot (May 17, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> material resources are useless without the people who use them.one of the greatest strength of Vigilance was its members(ordinary people) everywhere not to mention the support provided was covert.it was better to stick with episodic format of rescue instead of a dragged/forced storyline arc.i am hoping the 3rd season to end PoI because beyond that i see the similar fate which had befallen Supernatural.



I got hooked up to these English serials because of the episodic format. Else they will be equivalent to yet another saas bahu soap opera!


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

actually episodic format is best for a series planning to have more than 4 seasons.a good example of this is The Mentalist where main villain story line got only 2-3 episodes out of 24 episodes in a season.if they had tried to do more it would probably have been cancelled/ended by now.instead it just got renewed for a 7th season.now after the 2nd season finale of PoI there is not much sense in going with episodic format & there is not enough to continue beyond another season so i am hoping PoI 3rd season to be its last season.


----------



## RCuber (May 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Ok season ended for my fav tv shows, what to do for next 6 months  ??? 

Please suggest one clean comedy, and atleast one suspense/thriller show


----------



## ashs1 (May 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Ok season ended for my fav tv shows, what to do for next 6 months  ???
> 
> Please suggest one clean comedy, and atleast one suspense/thriller show




Comedy : 

Rules of Engagement (at times, not very clean though )
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia 
Arrested Development


Suspense : 

White Collar
Suits
The Good Wife ( recently saw its ad..imdb's rating is 8.2 *www.imdb.com/title/tt1442462/?ref_=nv_sr_1 )


----------



## RCuber (May 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I follow White Collar, Season is over. 

Will checkout others.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Ok season ended for my fav tv shows, what to do for next 6 months  ???
> 
> Please suggest one clean comedy, and atleast one suspense/thriller show



How many episodes you want? 
*tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ArchivePanic


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished sherlock just amazing :O
Have to wait 2 more years for season 4


----------



## RCuber (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Gotham


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]0d1zpt6k5OI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sam9s (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Twisted* started this TV series solely on Netflix recommendation and boy I am hooked, I usually enjoy Family drama with thriller (REVENGE being the best so far). This is also almost in the same league, except this concentrates more on Collage Kids and their families. Characters are very well laid out, dialogues are interesting .... and has a very nice mystery going at the background. Completed 4 episodes and looking forward for the rest season.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Well no one has talked about Supernatural. The season finale was good but I guess its becoming repetitive. Its time they end it now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Supernatural should have ended at season 5.every season after that is a stretch,typical of hollywood mentality of cashing a franchise until there is nothing left to cash.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

GOT S4E8

They rightly named this season "All men must die"

Thakur kaya hijro ki fauj lekar judh jayega re pagla?!!!


----------



## sam9s (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Twisted* ...... Completed 10 episodes, and twisted has gone from good to better to awsome ......this is really get hooked material ...... I love TV series about family, friends, relations and with a really good mystery going at the background holding the entire knots among each character. Wonderfully woven ...... Try this guys, some good stuff here.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> *Twisted* ...... Completed 10 episodes, and twisted has gone from good to better to awsome ......this is really get hooked material ...... I love TV series about family, friends, relations and with a really good mystery going at the background holding the entire knots among each character. Wonderfully woven ...... Try this guys, some good stuff here.



Already queued, tfs.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



theserpent said:


> Finished sherlock just amazing :O
> Have to wait 2 more years for season 4



I think there is mini/special episode coming soon


----------



## srkmish (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> *Twisted* started this TV series solely on Netflix recommendation and boy I am hooked, I usually enjoy Family drama with thriller (REVENGE being the best so far). This is also almost in the same league, except this concentrates more on Collage Kids and their families. Characters are very well laid out, dialogues are interesting .... and has a very nice mystery going at the background. Completed 4 episodes and looking forward for the rest season.



Another great mystery teen series by ABC family is pretty little liars. When my sister first introduced me to it , i was like meh, another girly show. But the suspense is so taut that i was hooked after 2 episodes. Of course, there is that drama mixed in ,but that supplements the plot and the actresses are all very talented. It is my fav show now along with Once upon a time.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished *twisted *and wowow now I can see why its called twisted, so much gets reveled in the last episode, twists after twists after twists ...lol and the last one will actually make your mind actually twisted if you will think and go deeper ....... nice writing ........ *7.5/10* for this one.

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> Another great mystery teen series by ABC family is pretty little liars. When my sister first introduced me to it , i was like meh, another girly show. But the suspense is so taut that i was hooked after 2 episodes. Of course, there is that drama mixed in ,but that supplements the plot and the actresses are all very talented. It is my fav show now along with Once upon a time.



Yea I saw Pretty little liars..... I was ok with it, lost interest in between ..... same with Once upon a time ....... Twisted is by far the best of the three, obviously hence the reason I completed all 19 episodes in 4 days ....


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Twisted and I agree with the opinions expressed above. 

Finished The Good Wife Season 5 and am feeling let down. May be it is time to wind it up.

Finished Shameless (US) version all seasons and looking forward to further seasons.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Switched at Birth* ........ I am lucky to witness another powerhouse of a TV series right after Twisted.(_This was again suggested by Netflix right after I finished Twisted_) Switched at birth is pure family drama, there are no mysteries or ig secrets as such but pure family drama. The best aspect is......its concept, as the name suggests its about two families whose daughters gets switched at birth, but it does not end here, one of the girl is deaf and have lived her entire life in the same environment.
The dynamics of this TV series are absolute real and have power house of emotions thrown right at your face.....

There is so much in this TV series to keep you glued and every situation is presented with ground reality, the ethnic and cultural diversity, economic class disparity, family situations all is woven in this family extravaganza beautifully .......

Completed 10 episodes and going good.

A must watch for all TV series lovers specially people who even remotely loves family drama ...... *8/10* for this one ...


----------



## sam9s (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Switched at Birth* .... well completed, 20 episodes and seriously for the last 10 episodes the family at Switched at birth has kinda become my family ... lol. Its so damm interesting and quality drooling all over. The characters just grows on to you and there is not a single one you would not like. All the problems, interactions, situations are based on ground reality and the deaf aspect is THE best I have seen on any entertainment media. I myself have learnt a lot ...lol, as I said the characters just grows on to you, you seriously feel if you could also be a part of this community in any way ....... Loving the TV series .....  rating increased to *8.2/10*


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watch utopia here. Only saw the 1st episode but interesting concept. And sherlock s3 finale was a blast


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



setanjan123 said:


> And sherlock s3 finale was a blast



Really? I think it was pale compared to S2 finale.

Also, my rating is S2 > S1 > S3.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The Flash*'s pilot got leaked


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=144548]Inceptionist[/MENTION] Yeah s2 finale was great. Epic cliffhanger and all but s3 finale has more twists. S1 finale seemed great but after watching s2 n s3 i felt it paled in comparision. To each his own i guess 

- - - Updated - - -

Hey any1 watches Elementary here? Its a modern day holmes adaptation like sherlock but a bit too americanised  They made watson a woman. The style is nowhere as slick as sherlock. It feels lyk im watching CSI or something.


----------



## SunE (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

24 Season 9 is actually pretty good. Huge 24 fan.

Watched the pilot of Orange is the New Black. Seems interesting.

Also watching Californication Season 7. Seems a bit different than the other seasons. It's a bit more on the serious side this time.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Currently watching Suits S3 ...well it becomes a little repetitive but the actors are doing a gr8 job...enough to get you through the entire season


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Blacklist has a gripping story in the 1st season. Amazing performance from James Spader too!!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> Really? I think it was pale compared to S2 finale.
> 
> Also, my rating is S2 > S1 > S3.


True that. 

Outsourced s1 is good too.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yeah..I liked Outsourced S1 too..But, the show has been cancelled


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watches House M.D?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

It is airing on Zee Something now - Season 2. I have finished all seasons 
Excellent series


----------



## sam9s (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Switched at Birth - Season 3*  ......finally finished Switched at Birth till the latest episode which is Season 3 EP-11. I seriously enjoued this TV series immensely, I am going to miss every character. They actually became a part of my everyday life ......  Unfortunately have to wait for atleast next season to complete before it will come on Netflix. Its gonna take time for sure.

Well on to something else .......  ... I was about to start *Orange is the new black* when I came across this TV series called *The Killing* on netflix and I am intrigued by it. Seems really interesting ........ 

Can any one suggest what to start The Killing or OINB, who has seen, completed both ...


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Orange Is The New Black - Season 01* is good. I saw a few episodes of *The Killing* on TV somewhere. Thought it is a slow mystery or something. May need a more patience and isolation during the watch to completely get it.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



flyingcow said:


> Anyone watches House M.D?


Yup.. Great series.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> It is airing on Zee Something now - Season 2. I have finished all seasons
> Excellent series


You meant house md? It's currently airing on star world.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched the Flash pilot Man too much action and so much in the pilot best tv series pilot ever!


----------



## R2K (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

How is "That '70s Show" ?
Is it just a teen comedy or can grown ups enjoy it too ? ( Most of the cast seems to be teenagers when it was aired)

[


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pkkumarcool said:


> Watched the Flash pilot Man too much action and so much in the pilot best tv series pilot ever!



It aired already?!!!
Wasn't it supposed to start from October?


----------



## rj27 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Someone leaked the Flash pilot which was meant for internal promotion for the company producing. The print quality was not so great but okay. I've downloaded it but yet to watch. The series is yet far away so it's kind of sneak peek.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Orange is the New Black./

Really good imo.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Suits...now started House of Cards...n its good


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> Yeah..I liked Outsourced S1 too..But, the show has been cancelled



Gupta was the character due to whom i got hooked on to the show 

- - - Updated - - -



flyingcow said:


> Anyone watches House M.D?



me do. 

its quite good.


----------



## Flash (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Found this in Youtube accidentally ...
The reactions 

[YOUTUBE]2Ebare3rE7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

lolz


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Need recommendation for TV series/animes with each episode containing a different story(don't force viewer to watch next episode)*, after watching Breaking Bad and One Piece continuously for hours I think I have to give myself some break  .

 Please give suggestions from mystery, thriller, light comedy, mockumentary, sitcom and likes.

Shows I have already watched.

Arrested development
Game of Thrones
Breaking Bad
How I met your Mother
Big Bang Theory
Dexter
Modern Family
Criminal Minds 
Two and a Half Men


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Suits
The Walking Dead
Rules of Engagement


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rickenjus said:


> Need recommendation for TV series/animes with each episode containing a different story, after watching Breaking Bad and One Piece continuously for hours I think I have to give myself some break  .
> 
> Please give suggestions from mystery, thriller, light comedy, mockumentary, sitcom and likes.
> 
> ...


Your list lacks "House M.D", start with it.


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=173432]ashs1[/MENTION] [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] - Each episode a different story???


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Suits & the walking dead have a continuous story. You can't miss a episode.
Rules of Engagement mostly has a different story each episode. like himym.


----------



## amjath (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I forgot/missed watching "The Blacklist" after 13th episode. looks like the season 1 is over. Look is the season finale and previous episodes??

- - - Updated - - -



ashs1 said:


> Suits & *the walking dead *have a continuous story. You can't miss a episode.
> Rules of Engagement mostly has a different story each episode. like himym.



I'm looking forward for The Walking Dead


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rickenjus said:


> *Need recommendation for TV series/animes with each episode containing a different story*, after watching Breaking Bad and One Piece continuously for hours I think I have to give myself some break  .
> 
> Please give suggestions from mystery, thriller, light comedy, mockumentary, sitcom and likes.
> 
> ...


Arrow?


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> Suits & the walking dead have a continuous story. You can't miss a episode.
> Rules of Engagement mostly has a different story each episode. like himym.



Thanks, It on my watching list now.. 

Its not like I am going to skip an episodes... Its just I *don't want to watch shows which keep suspense at the end, so as to force viewer to watch next episode*. Like Modern Family, its a nice little half hour show, and one of my favorite show..





Flash said:


> Arrow?



Thanks.. looking forward to it... How about Vikings, is it more or less similar to arrow.. ??


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rickenjus said:


> Thanks I will like it in my viewing list...
> 
> Its not like I am going to skip an episodes... Its just I *don't want to watch shows which keep suspense at the end, so as to force viewer to watch next episode*. Like Modern Family, its a nice little half hour show, and one of my favorite show..



how did you even watch game of thrones ?  
*the walking dead* usually has cliffhangers at the end of most episodes. so, you may not like it.
*Suits*, too has cliffhangers, but not as much as Walking dead/GoT.
*Castle*, is also an option. It usually has a new story each episode.


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

boy that was hard.. 

okay I will also add Castle.. 

- - - Updated - - -

hey how about Friends


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rickenjus said:


> *Need recommendation for TV series/animes with each episode containing a different story(don't force viewer to watch next episode)*, after watching Breaking Bad and One Piece continuously for hours I think I have to give myself some break  .
> 
> Please give suggestions from mystery, thriller, light comedy, mockumentary, sitcom and likes.
> 
> ...



watch gintama, even its plot is random


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> watch gintama, even its plot is random



Thnks man... I was expecting(hoping) you to reply for anime recommendation..


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rickenjus said:


> Thanks.. looking forward to it... How about Vikings, is it more or less similar to arrow.. ??


Not aware of the Vikings. I always have a thing for the Superhero genre, so suggested you Arrow!!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Suits, house of cards recently....which one to go for next??


----------



## R2K (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Suggest some comedy / sitcoms to watch.
I have already watched most of it
BBT
HIMYM
Rules of Engagement
IT crowd
Office
Coupling
Black books
Friends

Are there any less popular sitcoms worth watching ?


----------



## srkmish (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> Suggest some comedy / sitcoms to watch.
> I have already watched most of it
> BBT
> HIMYM
> ...



Peep show( My all time fav)
Seinfeld
Louie ( A bit offensive, but hilarious nonetheless)
Veep
Brooklyn nine nine
Not going out
2.5 Men (upto season 8)
Modern Family 
Trophy wife ( Cancelled after 1 season but pretty funny)
Fawlty towers
My family


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Cougar Town is good. I did not like Trophy Wife that much. Further episodes are too short


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started got after hearing so much about it Currently in season 3 dont know why this series is so loved seems ordinary to me.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



srkmish said:


> Fawlty towers



The granddad of sarcasm. No other show comes even close to the heights it achieved with only 12 episodes.
I rate it 10/10!


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> The granddad of sarcasm. No other show comes even close to the heights it achieved with only 12 episodes.
> I rate it 10/10!


Seems interesting. TFS!!


----------



## R2K (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



srkmish said:


> Peep show( My all time fav)
> Seinfeld
> Louie ( A bit offensive, but hilarious nonetheless)
> Veep
> ...



Nice list
But I Already watched Seinfeld, 2.5 men, Modern family, Fawlty towers and my family before. Gonna try rest of them

I have to say 2.5 men was good for like only 2 seasons. After that it was like every single episode is made for advertising alcohol and drug  use and every event is unrealistic.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

New show EXTANT. Has Halle Berry in it  Theme sci-fi. Looks good right now.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The Killing*

Updating after a long time, was a bit busy in general life ..... anyway but the TV Series was going on. It seems I was right, about The Killing and the writers also realized they have to bring the case to conclusion at the send of season 2, else people would have lost interest (which was happening with me) .... But was glad, it ended with a fine and satisfying ending ...

However for season 3 ....... let me just say it is on a different level all together (I am at EP 10). Its matured, more intense and dark and the purpose is well defined, given the fact the first season was their first case together. The chemistry between Holder and Linden is just ultimate, magical and I have enjoyed watching it. The way they two come together again to work in SE03 is plausible. 

SE03 is even more dark but its better paced than first that is why it seems better than SE01/SE02. The whole saga of execution is really really well made and very very well acted by Peter Sarsgaard (Ray Steward) ...... I had a nightmare after one of the episode (coz of spoiler cannot mention) ....

The only drawback or negative aspect one might think off is (and which might put off some viewers) that the show is slow, really slow, almost too slow for its own good ..... so even though the mystery is intriguing and tension built all around you have to have some patience if you want to enjoy this show .....

otherwise top classic show which deserves a *7.2/10* from me ... 

- - - Updated - - -

OK finished *The Killing SE03*, the ending was not as surprising as season 01, but over all, the tone the maturity as I mentioned above was better than one and two. Also I felt the ending was a bit abrupt, I mean (avoiding spoilers), the moment you sort the mystery and find the killer, the scene just ends, and ends the episode as well. I was like ..!!!???. Few minutes should have spent to conclude the post "Killer found" footage .....

Anyway, will be looking forward to SE04, when it comes to Netflix ..........


Thinking what to start next, I just notices that *The walking Dead - SE04* is still pending with me on HDD (not on netflix, SE04 is not on Netflix yet), so I might as well start with that ....... so next post might be of TWD - SE04 ...


----------



## sksundram (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

the killing season 1 : 9/10
the killing season 2 : they shouldn't have made it
the killing season 3 : a big big BORE


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[YOUTUBE]DfgthhsuUb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DfgthhsuUb8[/YOUTUBE]



*media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/e8/0f/2d/e80f2da54be6e1c201f43c38c7dcab45.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

anyone watched *Hereos*?


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



anirbandd said:


> anyone watched *Hereos*?


Me me. Watched all episodes and the show was discontinued


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ arrow that good, why do we have deadstroke here [Not a comic fan]


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amjath said:


> ^ arrow that good, why do we have deadstroke here [Not a comic fan]


You mean, in the trailer i posted above?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



nomad47 said:


> Me me. Watched all episodes and the show was discontinued



okay.. so it was good??


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Good for first two seasons. Things got a tad boring after that.


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> You mean, in the trailer i posted above?



over all i want to know about arrow 
yes in trailer, why deadstroke


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amjath said:


> over all i want to know about arrow
> yes in trailer, why deadstroke


Deathstroke is from Season 2. The trailer has parts of Season 2 and the new contents from Season 3.


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Deathstroke is from Season 2. The trailer has parts of Season 2 and the new contents from Season 3.



okay what about arrow show, is it worth it


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amjath said:


> okay what about arrow show, is it worth it


If you're into Superhero genre like Justice League (animated), Smallville - then Arrow is totally worth it. 
Also look out for 'The Flash' pilot which is a spin-off from the Arrow.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started The Strain, looks good, acting and cast is good so does the screenplay. Airing on Star World Premiere HD.


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> If you're into Superhero genre like Justice League (animated), Smallville - then Arrow is totally worth it.
> Also look out for 'The Flash' pilot which is a spin-off from the Arrow.



I'm not into justice league and all my only favorite is Batman


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amjath said:


> I'm not into justice league and all my only favorite is Batman


Then you can consider 'Beware the Batman' series, and the upcoming GOTHAM series.


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Then you can consider 'Beware the Batman' series, and the upcoming GOTHAM series.



wow no batman in GOTHAM, its character specific cool


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



nomad47 said:


> Good for first two seasons. Things got a tad boring after that.



okay.. thanks..


----------



## sam9s (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sksundram said:


> the killing season 1 : 9/10
> the killing season 2 : they shouldn't have made it
> the killing season 3 : a big big BORE



lol season 3 was the best for me ..... i can understand, it a show not for everyone, its very dark, gloomy and very slow, you have to have a certain kind of tenacity to enjoy ....... but for the ones who have the knack, will immensely enjoy it....


----------



## quagmire (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody following Silicon Valley ?

Just started with S01E01, looks good..


----------



## rj27 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Silicon Valley is awesome refreshment, you are gonna love it. When I started watching it, was so hooked that I finished it in a marathon on the same day itself, really cool stuff.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

guys how would you rate homeland? just finished watching Person of interest and was thinking of watching homeland..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i finished got 
want some recommendations how is doctor who?,sherlock? any more good series thrilling action?


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I recently finished The Wire easily one of the greatest tv shows ever.Now I have watched LOST,Breaking Bad,Walking Dead,Hannibal,Game of Thrones,24,Death Note all shows were awesome, wondering what to watch next ?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mohit9206 said:


> I recently finished The Wire easily one of the greatest tv shows ever.Now I have watched LOST,Breaking Bad,Walking Dead,Hannibal,Game of Thrones,24,Death Note all shows were awesome, wondering what to watch next ?


Some comedy perhaps? Big Bang Theory?


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mohit9206 said:


> I recently finished The Wire easily one of the greatest tv shows ever.Now I have watched LOST,Breaking Bad,Walking Dead,Hannibal,Game of Thrones,24,Death Note all shows were awesome, wondering what to watch next ?



Orange is the new black.


----------



## srkmish (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



mohit9206 said:


> I recently finished The Wire easily one of the greatest tv shows ever.Now I have watched LOST,Breaking Bad,Walking Dead,Hannibal,Game of Thrones,24,Death Note all shows were awesome, wondering what to watch next ?



person of interest  . its such a good mixture of "masala" elements plus intelligent writing


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

SUITS S4 has been gr8 so far !!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ghouse12311 said:


> guys how would you rate homeland? just finished watching Person of interest and was thinking of watching homeland..



Go for it. At times, you might find it "slow", especially in second season, but that's worth it.

Also, it's fourth season is coming this year but the way third season ended, it hasn't left anything to hold onto. That was supposed to be the perfect ending.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 4, 2014)

Any idea as to how could I get to watch some Japanese / Korean TV serials in India?
Ref: Watch Korean Drama Free | Korean Movies Online & Telenovela | DramaFever | KDrama

If I go to the site I only get a message saying that it is presently not available in my country.


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Interested can watch these shows:
5 Shows Every Self-Respecting Sci-Fi Fan Should Watch | Unleash The Fanboy


----------



## abhidev (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> SUITS S4 has been gr8 so far !!!!



how many episodes have been aired ??

*Gotham* seems good....


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> how many episodes have been aired ??



7 episodes so far..


----------



## abhidev (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ ohhh...will wait for it to end and watch it later back to back


----------



## sam9s (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The Walking Dead - Season 4 Till EP12* ...... Walking Dead now after almost completing season 4, I can say has redeemed itself after a poor SE02. This is IMO ofcourse. Season One was good, realistic approach to zombie epidemic, top class makeup effects and, superb performance made it a definite watch in the Zombie genre. However SE02 was a let down for me. Too slow and the plot hardly progressed. (except the last episode which was a blazer). I was disappointed by it. SE03 however was exactly opposite, its nicely paced, plot progresses, tension all over, everything better and more then SE02 and the finale was awsome. SE04 is another step ahead of SE03, its not that pacie, but its gripping. SE04 is more dark, focuses more on dark side of human survival instinct, need to socializing, need for companionship. The later half strongly concentrates on lone survival, desperation of how a being will feel behave if lonely, lost and depressed after one year of supposedly calm social life in this mayhem. Its sometimes very depressing, and the emotions are sky rocketing. I personally enjoy this kind of dark, gritty survival more rather than only bang bang action. SE04 nicely balances between being dark and action oriented. ALl I would say is I am thoroughly enjoying SE04 of The walking Dead. Only 4 episodes to go and then its back to The killing SE04 ...


----------



## sam9s (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

* The Killing - SE04* .... well finally put curtains to The Killing. My net was not performing properly in the past 10-15 days or so and hence did not start The Killing on netflix (did not want to ruin the experience) and hence started *True Detective*, which was available to me on my HDD ..... later on True Detictive.

The Killing, boy I have never seen a TV series or infact a movie as well, where the partnership duo has been so deeply layered with intricate emotions and so well balanced chemistry ..... all the gone 3 seasons the relation was so aptly and nicely build and maintained and with se 04 they nailed it with one of the most emotional and heart warming ending ever seen on a TV series.

SE04 was actually more about Linden/Holder coping up with the intense ordeal dealing with the consequences of their action in SE03 and how the two (if I put in Holder's words) .... how the two put their sh*t together ... .....  and as most people are saying in their reviews, it actually does comes a full circle, when Linden says "_But I think maybe that home was us. I think that was everything_" .......... and Then the shots of Linden driving reveals the story behind the opening credit scenes of this series all along.

Linden leaving to search again for that some place, and then realising this city with so may drenching/depressing moments still is her home and stays. Its was so very nicely placed.

To tell you the truth, the scene where Linden says to Holder ... "_I should have realised, you were the one who would always stay, and you were the best friend she had_" ... and then they hug ..... did wet my eyes to an extend ...  ...... The best ending on a high note of a TV series ....... *8.5/10* for this series all along..


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

TB has a solid script, though it went off after S04 but all in all it makes a genuine attempt than most TV shows about a subject as vague as Vampires besides being a bit more mature than your ridiculous _teen-girl-obsessed-nauseous-love-story_. The big difference is that it is for Guys so loads of action to boot 

Anything to replace TB ? No, not something like VD for teens. Or that funny, wait, what was it called.... Teenwolf ? Rofl ! No !

*Walking Dead* comes close and I can't stand *Supernatural* (way more super than necessary).


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]
Suits has finished broadcasting the 10 episodes. you can watch it now.
Good seaason so far..

I have started fawlty towers and House of cards now.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just begun watching *Big Love*.

Big Love - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Big Love is an American television drama that aired on HBO between March 2006 and March 2011. The show is about a fictional fundamentalist Mormon[1][2][3] family in Utah that practices polygamy.
> ....
> The series revolves around Bill Henrickson, his three wives (Barb, first/legal wife; Nicki, second wife; and Margene, third wife) and their (combined) nine children. Henrickson lives with his family in three neighboring houses in Sandy, Utah, a suburb of Salt Lake City.



Big Love (TV Series 2006?2011) - IMDb


----------



## abhidev (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]
> Suits has finished broadcasting the 10 episodes. you can watch it now.
> Good seaason so far..
> 
> I have started fawlty towers and House of cards now.



Cool...I shall now watch it thanks  Well House of Cards is really good too.


----------



## Neo (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Agents of Shield Season 1: 7/10 not much appealing, but i had to finish it since i had started it.
Eagerly waiting for next season of Arrow. Damn you Filicity Smoak, so sexy.


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Neo said:


> Finished Agents of Shield Season 1: 7/10 not much appealing, but i had to finish it since i had started it.
> Eagerly waiting for next season of Arrow. Damn you F*e*[STRIKE]i[/STRIKE]licity Smoak, so sexy.


.....


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Heroes s1 is very nice and promising. Enjoyed it very much. 

Let's see how s2 turns out.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Doctor Who season 8 started


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Heard that GoT isn't getting any awards on a Radio Channel. That was unexpected.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

started Suits season 4


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching "Avengers Assemble" animation series.

I'm amazed by its stupid plot. I've seen all "Justice League" animation episodes (96 episodes) and DC seems to have better plot.


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

IMO, JL is better than JL:U. 
They've messed up the series with too many superheroes on JL:U.


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching this new show Legends. Looks interesting and I am always intrigued by crime thrillers. 

Also, most of my favorite shows are returning with new season. Sons of Anarchy has already started and the first 2 episodes suggest it's gonna be a bloodbath. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## theserpent (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Doctor Who 2 episodes done.

I really want a alternative to HIMYM  .


----------



## Minion (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ghouse12311 said:


> guys how would you rate homeland? just finished watching Person of interest and was thinking of watching homeland..



First 2 season was great but now it is becoming boring same with the walking dead.

- - - Updated - - -



pkkumarcool said:


> i finished got
> want some recommendations how is doctor who?,sherlock? any more good series thrilling action?



Sherlock Season 1 and 2 are great but i didn't like season 3 much.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



theserpent said:


> Started Doctor Who 2 episodes done.
> 
> I really want a alternative to HIMYM  .



u liked himym that much?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



theserpent said:


> Started Doctor Who 2 episodes done.
> 
> I really want a alternative to HIMYM  .



watch F.R.I.E.N.D.S


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Minion said:


> Sherlock Season 1 and 2 are great but i didn't like season 3 much.



same here.. season is pretty much lame compared to s1 n s2

- - - Updated - - -

on a side note, Heroes s1 was great too. 

devastatingly boring s2 onwards.. but i'll complete it.


----------



## R2K (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Workaholics

Its like a mix of Its always sunny in philadelphia and Office.
Some scenes and episodes are gross as **** though. But still funny


----------



## Vyom (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



theserpent said:


> Started Doctor Who 2 episodes done.
> 
> I really want a alternative to HIMYM  .



Which season of Doctor Who? From Ninth doctor, 2005 season?

Also, shows like HIMYM comes only once in generation. Or should I say in your own generation (while you are growing up) you tend to like something about a show and associate with it to emotional level. Which can't be replicated by any other show. It would just never be the same again.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Which season of Doctor Who? From Ninth doctor, 2005 season?
> 
> Also, shows like HIMYM comes only once in generation. Or should I say in your own generation (while you are growing up) you tend to like something about a show and associate with it to emotional level. Which can't be replicated by any other show. It would just never be the same again.




2005.Doctor who seems like a good alternative for now.. I din't like game of throne :/


----------



## Minion (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^Game of thrones is too slow I think they will atleast take 20 season to complete it.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Wasn't it already announced that there will be only 7books written by George martin? 20 seasons for 7book series is way too much.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

too slow? really? they have no qualms about killing off major characters to keep the plot fresh. no other show does this


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started avatar the last airbender and arrested Development.


----------



## Neo (Sep 24, 2014)

"ORANGE IS THE NEW BLACK"
LITERALLY THE BEST TV SHOW RIGHT NOW. Better than Game of Thrones I'd say(they're different kind of shows so cannot really compare). Funnier than Comedy Nights too xD its fcuking hilarious. Go watch it, thank me later.


----------



## Neo (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Minion said:


> ^Game of thrones is too slow I think they will atleast take 20 season to complete it.


Season 1 = book 1
Season 2 = book 2
Season 3 and 4 = book 3

It would be more like 12 seasons


----------



## Neo (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



theserpent said:


> 2005.Doctor who seems like a good alternative for now.. I din't like game of throne :/


GoT can be a little slow/boring initially, but by the time you complete season 1, you would know its the real deal


----------



## Minion (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



srkmish said:


> too slow? really? they have no qualms about killing off major characters to keep the plot fresh. no other show does this



Till now winter has yet to come so its  slow and this season bored me a lot.

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> Started avatar the last airbender and arrested Development.



Completed Avatar. Its a very good animated tv series with good storyline.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched the pilot episode of Gotham. Never thought Gotham without Batman would be interesting. It was brilliant. Also watched the first episode of S02 of Agents of Shield. They're probably on the right track this time around. It was better than the pilot episode IMO. Never really liked S01 much.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Neo said:


> "ORANGE IS THE NEW BLACK"
> LITERALLY THE BEST TV SHOW RIGHT NOW. Better than Game of Thrones I'd say(they're different kind of shows so cannot really compare). Funnier than Comedy Nights too xD its fcuking hilarious. Go watch it, thank me later.



allright. 

ty


----------



## Minion (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



TheFallenLord said:


> Watched the pilot episode of Gotham. Never thought Gotham without Batman would be interesting. It was brilliant. Also watched the first episode of S02 of Agents of Shield. They're probably on the right track this time around. It was better than the pilot episode IMO. Never really liked S01 much.



You can watch fring too very good Scfi tv series.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Orange is the New Black* .... well updating after a long time, running pretty busy these days. But anyhow I kept on going with this TV series. Frankly I am not blown by it, but it keeps enough interest to let you keep coming back to it, specially first season. Very subtle comedy and interesting premise and characters. All women oriented. The politics of prison staff is very interesting. 

Second season was very slow and boring to start off (except the first episode which was very interesting) ... then it goes downhill and only picks up in the last 4,5 episodes and ends on high note. I might not go for third season, but you never know. .....6.5/10 for this one.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The editing on the pilot episode of Gotham could have been much better.. Nevertheless, it seems to be interesting.. 
Finished with house of cards ( both seasons) . Plot wise, it was fantastic. ( speed could be slow some times).. Kevin spacey and robin wright were excellent in their roles.. 
I am Planning to watch a new series now.. Person of interest OR the blacklist??


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any one excited for Vampire Diaries Season 6 and flash and arrow tv series...


----------



## Minion (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

just started watching Vampire Diaries season 1.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> The editing on the pilot episode of Gotham could have been much better.. Nevertheless, it seems to be interesting..
> Finished with house of cards ( both seasons) . Plot wise, it was fantastic. ( speed could be slow some times).. Kevin spacey and robin wright were excellent in their roles..
> I am Planning to watch a new series now.. Person of interest OR the blacklist??



Don't waste your time on "Blacklist". I've watched its first season and its really very average. 
Check out "Person of Interest" if not yet seen


----------



## srkmish (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> The editing on the pilot episode of Gotham could have been much better.. Nevertheless, it seems to be interesting..
> Finished with house of cards ( both seasons) . Plot wise, it was fantastic. ( speed could be slow some times).. Kevin spacey and robin wright were excellent in their roles..
> I am Planning to watch a new series now.. Person of interest OR the blacklist??



Person of interest is absolutely the stuff. The revelations and the development will sometimes give u goosebumps . Blacklist is average as above poster said but i still watch it only to see spader's performance. He is ultra cool.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Gotham S01E01 : Good start. Proved one thing that is high production cost. Good cinematography. Good acting by the guy as 'Penguin' (of all Batman villains I've always liked him most....don't know why). Going to continue few episodes for sure.
POI S04E01 : They have exhausted all story points and now fanatically searching that would save this. New concept again for 'secure path between human and God conversation'. Going to continue anyway.
The blacklist S02E01 : Lost all hopes on this. Gonna stop watching this.

Doctor Who (2005) (where the first episode is 'ROSE') : Too much scientific for a TV. show. Interesting concept. Still need to check how its different than 'X-files'


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Doctor Who (2005) (where the first episode is 'ROSE') : Too much scientific for a TV. show. Interesting concept. Still need to check how its different than 'X-files'


its more like BBC version of Ancient Aliens  , but with good concepts and story.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I got Doctor Who Season 1...... but i'm watching Two and half men season 10


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Ok.. Will watch person of interest.. Thanks for the input.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

person of interest is like minority report movie?


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

All these TV shows have caused me to lose interest in movies! The serial nature and continuity keep interest going here while in case of movies it is just one off. Further at nearly an hour each episode they are fast approaching the running duration of some shorter movies. And the kind of money spent on these shows makes their production quality as good as or even better than movies.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]: You do watch a lot of series .. and that much series, "AT ONCE"!.. wow.

Anyway, I haven't watched Doctor Who, but it's Totally different than X-Files lol. X-Files is story about cases of Alien encounters, Doctor Who is about a detective who Travels in time.
Have to start watching Doctor Who. So many shows!

But watching an anime, Future Diary (Mirai Nikki). Looks average until now (first 5 episodes).


----------



## Minion (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> All these TV shows have caused me to lose interest in movies! The serial nature and continuity keep interest going here while in case of movies it is just one off. Further at nearly an hour each episode they are fast approaching the running duration of some shorter movies. And the kind of money spent on these shows makes their production quality as good as or even better than movies.



Same here I rarely watch movies now.


----------



## Inceptionist (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Person of Interest S04E01 - Fantastic opening. The ending was awesome.



Spoiler



Batcave. 


 which was a nice reference by to other work of Jonathan Nolan who is the creator of POI.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> All these TV shows have caused me to lose interest in movies! The serial nature and continuity keep interest going here while in case of movies it is just one off. Further at nearly an hour each episode they are fast approaching the running duration of some shorter movies. And the kind of money spent on these shows makes their production quality as good as or even better than movies.



True. Hollywood movies are getting more and more predictable and cliched and tv series are experimenting with new plots and storylines and getting more awesome. One simple example is game of thrones. It feels so epic and engrossing that all the hollywood blockbusters pale in comparison.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> All these TV shows have caused me to lose interest in movies! The serial nature and continuity keep interest going here while in case of movies it is just one off. Further at nearly an hour each episode they are fast approaching the running duration of some shorter movies. And the kind of money spent on these shows makes their production quality as good as or even better than movies.



 I second that. exact my feelings ...


----------



## RBX (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

My internet has been down for months. So, stuck with TV these days, found many great shows - TMNT, Ultimate Spiderman, Avengers Assemble, Iron Man Armored Adventures.
Also watched The Blacklist, the thing I didn't understand about it is why such a mediocre show has such high rating.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I'm also in same boat as you guys, totally lost interest in movies.... [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] for anime try Attack on titan ....its awesome..
Anybody can tell me how is person of interest?


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RazorbladeXtreme said:


> My internet has been down for months. So, stuck with TV these days, found many great shows - TMNT, Ultimate Spiderman, Avengers Assemble, Iron Man Armored Adventures.
> Also watched The Blacklist, the thing I didn't understand about it is why such a mediocre show has such high rating.


It has good acting from James, the story is quite unpredictable,  suspense thriller. Every episode is interconnected.


----------



## RBX (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amjath said:


> It has good acting from James, the story is quite unpredictable,  suspense thriller. Every episode is interconnected.



I beg to differ. Apart from good acting by James Spader, hardly anything interests me. If you have watched a few other crime dramas, this one is very very predictable and fades in comparison to others.


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I beg to differ. Apart from good acting by James Spader, hardly anything interests me. If you have watched a few other crime dramas, this one is very very predictable and fades in comparison to others.



I'm not much of a TV show watcher? The pilot for this show attracted me and connection between episodes dragged me till the end and now to season 2


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Most of the Tv shows has episodes interconnected.
The Following<< Crap show of all the time


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed watching "Young Justice".

Starting "X-men" series. Loved this series since my childhood


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Gotham S01E02*

Ah, with each passing episode its proving its in worthy hands. Hope they can keep such momentum throughout the series.

And, the scriptwriters seems to be well aware of what they are into, leaving no story points as closed. 
What's with Barbara's story point? Why have a story point on her?


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finally watched utopia season 1 on my phone. Damn good


----------



## theserpent (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Gotham  , man this is awesome


----------



## sam9s (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Switched at Birth - Season 3* ..just finished the last episode of SAB, completing the 3rd season. This easily have become my one of the best family TV show. SO much emotions, family values, optimism, positiveness .... its not to be missed by any person who remotely likes family TV shows .... ........ I didnt like the ending though .... to be frank .... *8.5/10* for this


----------



## quan chi (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Is there any must not tv show thread? there should have been. I generally don't like series but since a lot of guys & my friends see them thats why I got interested & decided to watch *American horror story*. I admit first few episodes were good & had me hooked after that it started to get very very irritating especially that stupid character/actress violet. It brought elements from some well known movies/games & is trying very hard to act mysterious. Well is it because I don't like series or is it because the first season is not that good I don't know considering it got some good reviews.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



quan chi said:


> Is there any must not tv show thread? there should have been. I generally don't like series but since a lot of guys & my friends see them thats why I got interested & decided to watch *American horror story*. I admit first few episodes were good & had me hooked after that it started to get very very irritating especially that stupid character/actress violet. It brought elements from some well known movies/games & is trying very hard to act mysterious. Well is it because I don't like series or is it because the first season is not that good I don't know considering it got some good reviews.



I watched first season. It was intriguing till first 8 episodes then I lost interest. I mean, 40 mins in each episode and for 12 episodes i.e. 480Mins of horror content for a thriller/horror. Its bound to stray away.
But, I liked their concept. Waiting for an interesting story to start (skipped S02 and gonna skip S03 as they did not interest me)

*Gotham S01E03*
Ah...losing words of praise for this every week. Go watch.

*Arrow S03E01*
Average start.

*POI S04E02 and 03*
Hmm. Its picking up pace. Isolated cases are getting connected at the end. Hmmm


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody watched Strain?? I'm about to download


----------



## harry10 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Good shows till now - 
Gotham- without batman it should look incomplete but it doesn't with the terrific direction and acting. 
Arrow- average pilot but I hope it picks up and I couldn't digest felicity and Arrow love angle. 
Poi - interesting start and with upcoming episodes battle between Samaritan and the machine should get intense. 
Flash- too cheesy but fun. 
The affair- pilot was really good. 
Originals and vampire diaries - predictable good start. 
TBBT- it should end. I barely smile now. 
The good wife- rollicking as usual. 
Supernatural- Dean is gonna be badass this season. 
SoA - Easily the best this season. Blood will spill like water. 

There are many more I am watching. 
Also started with Its always sunny in Philadelphia. Amazing show. Should have seen it earlier.


----------



## harry10 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhigeek said:


> Anybody watched Strain?? I'm about to download



Its good. Not exceptional as I expected but time pass.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> I watched first season. It was intriguing till first 8 episodes then I lost interest. I mean, 40 mins in each episode and for 12 episodes i.e. 480Mins of horror content for a thriller/horror. Its bound to stray away.
> But, I liked their concept. Waiting for an interesting story to start (skipped S02 and gonna skip S03 as they did not interest me)
> 
> *Gotham S01E03*
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion might try gotham later. After 5 episodes I was really pissed & guessing what would happen next was easier.  Those same face expressions in every episode those stupid overacting/ direction & some pretentious nonsense. It feels BORING & STUPID.
How can this even get a rating over 8?
The haunting (1963)(great influence)+ The others+ The Amityville Horror+ rosemary's baby+Frankenstein+silent hill (games)+maybe some other movies + all those qualities mentioned above = This garbage show..


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Doctor Who (2005) (where the first episode is 'ROSE') : Too much scientific for a TV. show. Interesting concept. Still need to check how its different than 'X-files'





SaiyanGoku said:


> its more like BBC version of Ancient Aliens  , but with good concepts and story.



I know I am pretty late on reply.. but it is "Doctor Who" & I had to reply. It is an awesome show. If you have not watched it then start ASAP. I am sci-fi fan and do watch lot of it & IMHO (may be little bias but I love that show )No tv series or movies match "Doctor Who" calibre.

I have watched just few episodes of X-Files and those two shows are totally different and Doctor who is Better In every way..

- - - Updated - - -

I am again looking for some recommendation for Sci-fi , Crime solving shows, or Adventure shows.

here is list I of show I have already watched or watching..also if anyone need views on any of those tv series will love to share. It has been long time I shared my opinion here so I don't remember what I already I did or did not, so sharing complete list.



Spoiler



*i58.tinypic.com/33451g5.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

how did you missed Fringe,one of the the best scifi tv series in recent time?The Mentalist is also good though its last season(7th one) is yet to broadcast so i suggest watching it after that.If you are looking for a comedy family type series then try Melissa & Joey.Also try Elementary(US version of Sherlock in modern time newyork with female Dr.Watson,lucy liu of charlie's angels movie).


----------



## ZTR (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Edit: Didn't see that you already have poi on ur list


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> how did you missed Fringe,one of the the best scifi tv series in recent time?The Mentalist is also good though its last season(7th one) is yet to broadcast so i suggest watching it after that.If you are looking for a comedy family type series then try Melissa & Joey.Also try Elementary(US version of Sherlock in modern time newyork with female Dr.Watson,lucy liu of charlie's angels movie).



Have not seen those shows but after reading synopsis on IMDB It seemed Fringe,Mentalist,Castle, White collar (little bit) have similar story & I was already watching Castle, White collar so I skipped those two shows. guess will try fringe.



ZTR said:


> Edit: Didn't see that you already have poi on ur list



No problem


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



clmlbx said:


> Have not seen those shows but after reading synopsis on IMDB It seemed Fringe,Mentalist,Castle, White collar (little bit) have similar story & I was already watching Castle, White collar so I skipped those two shows. guess will try fringe.



I watched a few episodes of The Mentalist, it was similar to Castle without the humor. Fringe was suggested by my friend, I have it but don't get enough time to watch it. 

Have you tried Chuck? You will either hate it or absolutely love it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Mentalist is not similar to castle in the sense that there is almost no mystery,lead character mostly figure out everything in the beginning itself & the rest is just process of confirmation of his theory.In castle that does not happen until the later half or sometimes near the end.Fringe starts slow but pick up pace from s02 & very good s03 & s04,last season is not that good but does give a definite ending tying up all loose ends.Chuck was good upto s03,s04 & 05 were just average to below average.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watching Gotham or how to get away w/ murder?


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Have you tried Chuck? You will either hate it or absolutely love it.



I loved Chuck & have completed it.  I really want to watch something new . else I will complete my pending Episodes of Dexter, POI, Spartacus & Game of thrones..


----------



## theserpent (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Presently watching

*Gotham* - Done with 1st epsiode , pretty good.

*TBBT Season 8*- Done with 3 episode, it's crap .. lame jokes.I say Amy ruined the show :/ , 



Spoiler



raj was better off when he could only talk with a drink


 , basically the entire show is ruined.


*Doctor Who*- Started watching this show a month back only seen 3 episodes, yeah its pretty good

*2 broke girls*- Done with 3 seasons , it's time pass


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Does anybody watch criminal minds?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Gotham- watching every week finished s1e06 its few episodes like ep2,4 are quite good the highlight character is of course Mr. cobblepot.His acting is just awesome he will be definately a nominee for grammy can't wait to see him more


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

and now Flash can run over the buildings too. 

[YOUTUBE]bG8Zga3DbQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just finished watching Gotham S01E06. The best episode so far. It had quite a few twists which I, honestly, didn't see coming. This show has got a lot of potential to become one of the best on television.


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody watched/watching *Parks and Recreation*?


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Constantine definitely good. Like the movie. Hope the character turns out to be more badass


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



nomad47 said:


> Constantine definitely good. Like the movie. Hope the character turns out to be more badass



Is this a sequel to the movie?


----------



## harry10 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is this a sequel to the movie?



Nope. Completely unrelated and more cheesy.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Then how does it compare to Supernatural?


----------



## harry10 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Supernatural is way superior in all ways.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Supernatural went downhill after season 5,it should have ended there.Now they are just stretching it for the sake of continuing,same thing happened with person of interest(should have ended at s03) & heard something similar about homeland.They even made a joke about this regarding Heroes in big bang theory(s06ep21 where sheldon couldn't digest the cancellation of Alphas show,a real tv series btw).This is usually what happens when a series gets too popular after a slow/not that remarkable start.


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Currently watching parks and recreation. So good.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Have you guys seen *Shark Tank *..Such an awesome serial for all those who want to be entrepreneurs and start their business..Must watch 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U1yl4C46i8


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



esumitkumar said:


> Have you guys seen *Shark Tank *..Such an awesome serial for all those who want to be entrepreneurs and start their business..Must watch
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U1yl4C46i8


Thanks I will watch..
There another fictional show "*Silicon Valley*"


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> Supernatural went downhill after season 5,it should have ended there.Now they are just stretching it for the sake of continuing,same thing happened with *person of interest(should have ended at s03) *& heard something similar about homeland.They even made a joke about this regarding Heroes in big bang theory(s06ep21 where sheldon couldn't digest the cancellation of Alphas show,a real tv series btw).This is usually what happens when a series gets too popular after a slow/not that remarkable start.



Hahaha... no.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=144548]Inceptionist[/MENTION],no??


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Nope, I'd say it is getting even more exciting and digging into some pretty awesome concepts related to AI and technology. 

After solid start with Panopticon, it gave us Nautilus, Prophets and The Devil You Know, all awesome episodes. 

Showrunners have a clear goal and an ending in mind for this show. They are not gonna drag this show to death. Jonathan Nolan knows better than that.


----------



## Naveen.S (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I agree with Inceptionist. POI interest is turning out to be one the best AI and technology based fiction. Each episode is making more sense and adding some bits to whole story. Its much better than previous seasons. Everything is still within acceptable AI/Technology boundaries and they haven't crossed to fantasy land concepts.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

This week's Walking Dead was much emotion


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The latest Homeland episode S04E09 was soo awesome. It made me remind the ending of S03. Can't wait to see the last episode.

Frankly, I didn't expect this season to be such good after how the third season ended.


----------



## Minion (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Will download then. Homeland season 3 was so boring thought season 4 will be boring too.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Minion said:


> Will download then. Homeland season 3 was so boring thought season 4 will be boring too.



Boring ? 

For me, Homeland was already "slow n stretched" in S02, which S03 recovered. Had S03 not been there, it wouldn't have been such a remarkable show.

Also, as it is with all the Homeland seasons, even S04 picks up slowly, so you might not find interest in initial episodes.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*BLACK MIRROR *............ updating after a long time .... Though I am continueing with Parenthood which is like a family soap opera, I decided to start another series along side. Scribbling along Netflix I got this another Netflix Presentation on the home page and reading the tag line decided to give it a shot, and that has brought me back again here to post few lines. To begin with its the shortest season a TV series had that I have witnessed with only 3 episodes per season. But boy its intriguing.

It shows the very darker side of future technology how it can affect us in future. Its a sci fi but well under the realms of actual reality that can easily happen in near future, Its very dark and at time scary as well. Every episode is different, infact poles apart. The first one was nail biting. Every episode brings up a topic for thought into our future and morals as a society. A must watch ..... 

A word of caution, thought in second and third episode it might seems a little "not much of happening" but every detail counts, you cannot afford to take it casually. The ending make it up for all .... Thats all I want to say......

I have completed season 1st and moving on to the second........ *6.8/10* for this ...


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Flash and Arrow*

Are they going to be aired separately or they are gonna converge now?

Both delivered a good episode last week, specially Arrow.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started *'Gotham'*....liked it so far.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Twin peaks*
Saw all episodes of season 1!!!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Flash and Arrow.. WTFLSDLKFJSDKFSDF Midseason Finale!! I thought the corssover was good, but E09 of both series are very good!


----------



## Gollum (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I like, for some reason, Shipping wars on NAT Geo HD
along with that I started to like the series about Dubai International Airport.
Also a show called Hard Time 

On discovery I like How its made


----------



## Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Flash and Arrow.. WTFLSDLKFJSDKFSDF Midseason Finale!! I thought the corssover was good, but E09 of both series are very good!


I thought am the only one who's watching Superhero TV shows. 
The fight b/w Arrow and Flash is one of the cool things which we can see in any tv show.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

After watching smallville 6 seasons in a go & then watching remaining 4 seasons over a period of 4 years i decided to watch any comic book based superhero series only after it ends.


----------



## Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ That's cool. I'm a superhero fanatic, so whatever comes about the superheroes, i will dive straight into it. 
I've watched Arrow Season 1 & Season 2 back to back, and got hooked to it. I can't find for an year, to watch complete season of a series. 

That's why i watch old superhero series which came way back. Whenever i watch about cartoons/superheroes, the child in me jumps out of joy.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ So you will never like "Heroes"?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Heroes went downhill after season 2 & was barely watchable in its last season.Sheldon even make a joke about it in big bang theory s06e21.


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> Heroes went downhill after season 2 & was barely watchable in its last season.Sheldon even make a joke about it in big bang theory s06e21.







Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]HsVWWaodXio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sam9s (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The 100* OKYIEE after a long time a TV series that I can say I am hooked to. BTW Parenthood is going side by side at its usual pace. I then started a TV series called SCANDAL though I was not hooked per say but I managed to complete the first season. It was ok, it only got interested after 3,4 episodes but I could not get myself to start season 2 (may be I will, you never know).

I was missing something that will hook me actually, you know .......and reading lots of reviews on IMDB etc I decide to give The 100 a try, primarily also because its on my fav Genre, sci fi and disaster survival. Plus its on Netflix ... 

The plot goes like this ........

Somewhere in future a nuclear war destroys the entire human race and its 97 years after that. Few thousand human beings lives in a space station called the ARC. They have their own different set of rules and regulations. 97 years after the holocaust they decide to send 100 people down to earth to see if its inhabitable again. Who do they choose, convicts and people who are either sentenced to death of have life imprisonment and ALSO who are all in their late teens and have the best chance of survival.

Once they are sent,... a whole new game of survival, politics, deception starts both on earth and on the ARC as well........... this is the crust of the story and trust me with all the inconsistencies, few uncertainties and disbeliefs this show will still keep you glued. I have seen 7 episodes and I am on the 8th and I do feel to switch on Netflix immediately after I return from office ...  Let see how it pans and progresses, but up untill now its very interesting. Will post after I complete the first season .....


----------



## quan chi (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Twin peaks* Completed all the episodes & seasons. Well towards the end yes the quality had deteriorated a bit. Maybe the creators had loosened the grip on the directors or others. Maybe thats why there was a downfall in the ratings. Well nevertheless it kept me interested till the end & the ending was good. 
Generally I don't see serials however if serials are made like this one then I won' t mind to see them. (Small nonsense is okay but if you overdo it it just becomes irritating.)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed *Arrow* season 2.
the show is addictive


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> *Flash and Arrow*
> 
> Are they going to be aired separately or they are gonna converge now?
> 
> Both delivered a good episode last week, specially Arrow.



they will be aired separately but they will meet every now and then. Its the same universe. 



SaiyanGoku said:


> Completed *Arrow* season 2.
> the show is addictive



season 3 gets awesome. 



Spoiler



Ra's Al Ghul




and in E09 of flash, he could have beat Reverse Flash if Oliver had given him some training. 
Anyways cam anyone explain to me the after credits scene of Flash E09?


----------



## Flash (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> they will be aired separately but *they will meet every now and then.* Its the same universe.


Am not sure whether there will be an another crossover between Arrow and Flash. But, there's a possibility that characters like Felicity/Caitlin/Cisco may appear in both series. Also, there's another advantage to both series, because of happening in the same universe. Now both Felicity/Caitlin can help each other just via phone call/email. If Arrow team wants any info or equipment, they can just make a phone call to S.T.A.R labs, and get it done.




adityak469 said:


> and in E09 of flash, he could have beat Reverse Flash if Oliver had given him some training.
> Anyways cam anyone explain to me the after credits scene of Flash E09?


1. If he had beat Reverse Flash, there's no need of further episodes.  Btw, Barry is still learning how to use his powers and he's not fully owned the aspects of Speed Force. On the other hand, Reverse flash is from future and he's way way have better knowledge of the Speed Force (though its negative side). Oliver can only give him the physical/moral training to Barry, but to beat Reverse Flash - Barry must be a master of Speed Force. 
2. Dr.Wells enters his Secret room, and pushes his Ring (You can see the Thunder lightning on reverse side in the ring), which signifies he is/he has some alliance with "Reverse Flash".

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--Ja-4mTvg--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/ggkruw1amld2hqwfmb5y.jpg

In Comics, multiple speedsters (ofcourse the enemies of Flash) have owned the mantle of "Reverse Flash" (RF). There's one named Hunter Zolomon. He's the friend of Wally West (Descendents of Barry Allen), and he's sole purpose is to create havoc in every possible way, to project "Flash" (or the one who owns the mantle) as a hero. 

It may be possible that 
1. Dr.Wells is Hunter Zolomon, and the RF maybe his future self *OR
*2. RF maybe future version of Eobard Thawne, Iris's love interest in the show. In the final fight scene, you can see RF killing all police officers except Thawne and West. Thawne even asks to West, why RF didn't kill him. If RF kills Thawne, his future self (RF) will be erased from the timeline. Maybe Eobard will turn into RF, in the upcoming episodes with/without the help from Dr.Wells.

And read this thread too: [LIKELY SPOILER] The identity of Reverse-Flash from tonight's episode. : FlashTV


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Am not sure whether there will be an another crossover between Arrow and Flash. But, there's a possibility that characters like Felicity/Caitlin/Cisco may appear in both series. Also, there's another advantage to both series, because of happening in the same universe. Now both Felicity/Caitlin can help each other just via phone call/email. If Arrow team wants any info or equipment, they can just make a phone call to S.T.A.R labs, and get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oliver would most probably object to that 

1. No but if Oliver had given him some training, he would have been able to pit up a good fights. And please dont spoil, i dont know about flash as a comic character and i didn't knew that RF was fromhe future. And looking at it like this , looks like the Red lightning when Barry's mom was killed was Barry himself(?)

2. I saw and understood that much  I wanted to know what was that metal thingthat heput up on the RF suit? And wells being RF is like impossible because he was there with others when RF appeared. Thawne being RF is somewhat better 

And on a side note, how can he travel back into time?

- - - Updated - - -

reading the reddit thread made me super confused. :l


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ Mastery of speed force ables him to time travel.

For more info watch *Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox*


----------



## Flash (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> Oliver would most probably object to that
> 
> 1. No but if Oliver had given him some training, he would have been able to pit up a good fights. And please dont spoil, i dont know about flash as a comic character and i didn't knew that RF was fromhe future. And looking at it like this , looks like the Red lightning when Barry's mom was killed was Barry himself(?)
> 
> ...


1. Maybe you're right about the Oliver thing. Still Barry is weak when he's confronted physically (which is evident in all previous episodes). If you've noticed Cisco talking to West, he told he saw "Red and Yellow lightnings" when F and RF was fighting in S.T.A.R labs, which piques up the interest of West in his mind. In Pilot episode, we saw same "Red and Yellow lightnings",when Barry's mom was killed. So it's possible that both F & RF travelled to past - RF with the intention to kill Barry's mom (so that Barry will have the grudge throughout his life, to fight against evil) and F with the intention to content RF from killing his mom or tampering with the timeline. We also saw Barry was ten blocks away, when his mother was killed. F should've had only one option - either to save his mom or his younger self. 
 - If he saves his younger self, his mom would get killed (RF wins here).
 - If he saves his mom, RF may kill his Younger self and his future self will get erased from the timestream. 

_(What happens if Barry saves his mom, is the crux of Flashpoint event, which leads to the New-52 timeline in the DC Comics, which helped the DC to revolutionize and revisit most of the Superheroes ever created in DC world. As @SaiyanGoku suggested, you can see "Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox" movie)_

So, he might've saved his younger self to avenge for his mom's death in the long run. 

2. Tina McGee told that the Tachyon prototype is for the future. Fitting the Tachyon prototype to Wells's Yellow suit may energize the suit to travel into the timestream (let's see what happens in the upcoming episodes). RF maybe the future self of Wells travelled into past (which is current timeline) to tease Flash that he exists. So, know there are 2 Wells with the current timeline and from future (as RF). It' also possible that RF maybe someone who is secretly working with Wells. In order to not create suspicions, they've arranged a beatdown where RF beat Wells in the power cage. If you noticed the scene carefully in the post credits where Wells smiles in a distorted voice, you can actually see the wounds healed within minutes between frames. 

Thawne even asked West, "Why it (RF) didn't kill himself?". Is Thawne somehow become the RF in future with/without the help of Wells to avenge Barry for stealing Iris? (In comics, Barry and Iris are couples, and even had children. Barry at last expressed his love for Iris, though Iris kept quiet. . .)

So, who's RF - Eobard or Wells? Only time(stream) will tell


----------



## RCuber (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ use spoiler tags 



Spoiler



I feel Eobard is RF.



BTW anyone watches Emergency Awesome (Charlie) Youtube channel? he covers all superhero TV series very well.


----------



## Flash (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> ^^ use spoiler tags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't know what will happen next in Flash? All we discuss here are our assumptions and hypothesis. So, I feel there's nothing to spoiler here. 


Spoiler






I watch it, but not often. He does all the superhero/comics stuff about movies/series and even trailers.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> 1. Maybe you're right about the Oliver thing. Still Barry is weak when he's confronted physically (which is evident in all previous episodes). If you've noticed Cisco talking to West, he told he saw "Red and Yellow lightnings" when F and RF was fighting in S.T.A.R labs, which piques up the interest of West in his mind. In Pilot episode, we saw same "Red and Yellow lightnings",when Barry's mom was killed. So it's possible that both F & RF travelled to past - RF with the intention to kill Barry's mom (so that Barry will have the grudge throughout his life, to fight against evil) and F with the intention to content RF from killing his mom or tampering with the timeline. We also saw Barry was ten blocks away, when his mother was killed. F should've had only one option - either to save his mom or his younger self.
> - If he saves his younger self, his mom would get killed (RF wins here).
> - If he saves his mom, RF may kill his Younger self and his future self will get erased from the timestream.
> 
> ...



1. Looks like Flash is getting predictable  but still it's intersting 
2. I almost forgot about Tachyon  so in short that was the tachyon wells put it on his suit? 



Spoiler



what if two RF?


----------



## Flash (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> 1. Looks like Flash is getting predictable  but still it's intersting
> 2. I almost forgot about Tachyon  so in short that was the tachyon wells put it on his suit?
> 
> 
> ...


You're not the only one with that thought..


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/DvOEhTK.png
Barry Fought 2 Different RFs with different fighting styles and motives : FlashTV


*www.reddit.com/r/FlashTV/comments/2pfkyq/barry_fought_2_different_rfs_with_different/


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> You're not the only one with that thought..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



holy ****!


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Saw Sherlock season 2 episode 1. Great! Anybody where I can find the 3rd violin song, which he is supposed to be composing?


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Fan-made posters of both Arrow and Flash characters. . .



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/B9ELn0u.png


*i.imgur.com/MB3CZND.png


*i.imgur.com/zE6CxwF.png


*i.imgur.com/0InjSsr.jpg


*i.imgur.com/MNhHiIr.jpg



FAN ART: Posters For THE FLASH & ARROW Tease Killer Frost, Firestorm, & Reverse-Flash

- - - Updated - - -

Felicity


----------



## sam9s (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The 100 - Season 2* ....... This show started with an ok first 2-3 episodes, to pretty interesting decent 5-8 episodes to nail biting ending of first season to simply kick ass season 2. ... 

I after a long time was mourning to have consumed all of the episodes for available seasons. This show made me absolutely glued to my seat from season 1 nail biting finale to season 2.

Quite a few twists and turns and even though it does have few (very few I might add) clichéd moments you hardly care since the pace, and excitement never ends. SE02 has lot many more simultaneous stories going together and its very exciting to see how each one it connects after every couple of episodes.

I will be waiting eagerly for rest of the season to come to Netflix, ..*7.5/10* for this one. Definitely must watch for any sci fi, disaster survival fans


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Caught upto *Arrow* S03E08 and *The Flash* S01E08
Completed *Friends* Season 8

these are awesome


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

FUNNY SPOILER CONTENT FOR ARROW SEASON 3



Spoiler



this is awesome 

*m.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-h.ak/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-0/1469887_383567378470338_7023322353697702773_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=0fe91b0574804ee19e51a3d9b933f02a&oe=55394A38&__gda__=1426103203_030fcaeb313ec924260f4e7b5e4823b5

his face is priceless 

*m.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-h.ak/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-0/10421406_361724980664209_2642307052234192128_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=5bf41a4043acde93fc352262b8eaf72b&oe=5504A04E&__gda__=1425762450_3a65fbb84ea6ed5fc91dbd6f1b3ed46e


----------



## theserpent (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Modern Family it's a nice time pass, Kinda like it.

Updated list of stuff I am currently watching
1)*TBBT - Will rate it 7/10 now :/ *it's pointless, the show isn't that funny anymore, but yeah the character development in this show is good 



Spoiler



How Sheldon "Matured" a bit? Now, Raj can talk without drinking ,Penny and len are engaged


 I am just watching it, to see how It will end.. 
2)*2 Broke Girls *- 6/10 : Max is kind off annoying as always,Idea is great, jokes feel repeated and the acting is just okay, Earl and Han are the best.The show seems more of a sex series rip off
3)*Gotham *- 8/10 " WOW, This show can't get any better.It's really gripping and very intresting and is just getting better episode by episode
4)Doctor Who Season 1: 8/10 Nice


----------



## ksagar7up (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Tbbt latest season is getting stretched for no reason. The story is going nowher and hardly any gud jokes 

Basically chuck lorre must have hired 3rd graders as writers. 
It can be related with 2.5 men, its new series Mom 

Even though he is coming up with new sitcom "the odd couple". Starring matthew perry i have some hopes to see gud quality content from it. premiering after season finale of tbbt. 

Meanwhile Last man standing s04 going gud but too many jokes on obama and his administration sometimes u wud feel its been inserted unnecessarily 

Mellissa Joey and  is also been gud

Btw hows "orange is the new black" any1 following it?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

that IT department chick in Arrow is so incredibly hot !


----------



## Flash (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> that IT department chick in Arrow is so incredibly hot !


and her name is Felicity Smoak. 



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]oNPadRakSVQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed *Friends* 9.5/10

0.5 less because of the on again, off again relationship of 



Spoiler



Ross and Rachel


----------



## icebags (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

anyone watching The Last Ship (TV Series 2014? ) - IMDb   ? seems packs a lot of michael bay boom boom stuff.....


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I just saw this list today.
IMDb: Highest Rated Crime TV Series With At Least 1,000 Votes


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Best 2014 Had to Offer... THE TV SHOWS! | Unleash The Fanboy


----------



## acidCow (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



icebags said:


> anyone watching The Last Ship (TV Series 2014? ) - IMDb   ? seems packs a lot of michael bay boom boom stuff.....



I watched the first season. 
Loved it!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Z Nation - Season 1 *... Just finished the last episode, what a fracking fun zombie show this was ....... Please do not compare it with TWD, though I agree comparisons are inevitable but these two shows which are miles/poles apart, the only thing common is zombies and the resemblance ends there.

While TWD is too serious, too slow and too philosophical at times Z Nation is fast, Action and pure old school fun. No soul searching here, just good old classic zombie action . It does not take it too seriously but is serious enough to root for the characters. There is a mission a big picture unlike TWD where you just aimlessly wander, with stick together approach with a no long term agenda. Z Nation we have an objective which acts as the backbone of the season and then each episode has its own mini story in itself which brings nice challenges for our group to overcome.

Performance are sometime a bit stiff but not often but the pace makes it for all. Effects thankfully are spot on and so it the zombie make-up (though yes not as good as TWD)

There is another thing, no character is central, its not a spoiler but just when you will start thinking this character is going to the protagonist of the TV series think again. Anyone can die, I liked this, If you are a Zombie genre fan like I am this will be a joy ride ..... dont miss ...... *6.8/10*


----------



## Minion (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> that IT department chick in Arrow is so incredibly hot !



She is sweet not hot 

- - - Updated - - -

How is grimm?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Minion said:


> She is sweet not hot



why can't she be both?


----------



## R2K (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Two and a half men is going pathetic.
Big bang theory is getting lame too. It was one of its kind show and now its getting retarded. They should probably get new ideas and new writers.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Completed *Friends* 9.5/10
> 
> 0.5 less because of the on again, off again relationship of
> 
> ...



FRIENDS remains funny no matter how many times you re-watch it.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Smallville. Currently in season 4. I started watching it cause Arrow and Flash were on a break.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Smallville just drags on after season 7 & last 3 seasons are painful to watch but that is to be expected from almost any long running TV show.Same happened with Supernatural.


----------



## Minion (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> why can't she be both?



Ok you won


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> Smallville just drags on after season 7 & last 3 seasons are painful to watch but that is to be expected from almost any long running TV show.Same happened with Supernatural.



Currently in Season 7 and yep its a drag.. but will watch it anyway.. I'm just waiting for the real Lex Luthor!!


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watching 12 monkeys?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> Anyone watching 12 monkeys?


Not yet. How is it?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I wanted to watch Flash, but I was suggested to watch Arrow first since Flash believes Arrow to be some kind of mentor or something. Done with two episodes of season one.

The show seems good from initial impressions but it looks like I would have enjoyed such show more had I watched it a few years ago.

The show is based on scenarios that seems highly improbable in reality or even in a fictional universe. Oliver Queen reaches different places in seconds, escapes from crime scene like he have teleportation and have a secret hideout which he managed to setup in just one day without anyone noticing the noise and electricity usage.

Yes, fiction is an excuse, but even in fiction there has to be some kind of explanation, else it looks like a fairy tale.

Don't know if others share my sentiments.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Not yet. How is it?



Even I haven't started. Liked the movie, was going to start.


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I wanted to watch Flash, but I was suggested to watch Arrow first since Flash believes Arrow to be some kind of mentor or something. Done with two episodes of season one.


Spoiler



Barry Allen (as a forensic scientist) enters into Arrow verse only in season 2, apart from that there's nothing much about Barry until Season 2. 



The show seems good from initial impressions but it looks like I would have enjoyed such show more had I watched it a few years ago.
The only good thing about watching the shows later is, you don't have to wait for next episode  I watched Arrow S1 & S2 back to back, and enjoyed much and eagerly waited for the start of S3. 

The show is based on scenarios that seems highly improbable in reality or even in a fictional universe. Oliver Queen reaches different places in seconds, escapes from crime scene like he have teleportation and have a secret hideout which he managed to setup in just one day without anyone noticing the noise and electricity usage.

Yes, fiction is an excuse, but even in fiction there has to be some kind of explanation, else it looks like a fairy tale.
Anything related to Superhero-genre is a fairy tale except with heroic elements. Since most of the actions in Arrow happens at night (which aids in hiding his face anyway), Oliver don't have to find excuses to disappear, after all what could've he learned in the Island for 5 years? For example, he could zip-line to the opposite/adjacent building if he wants to flee the crime scene.



Spoiler



In S1, his hideout is a leftout godown anyway, which supports the fact that none will be there to check the inside. In later episodes, you will see the true Arrow-cave.



To me, Arrow is a realistic version of how a superhero could exists in the present world with some comic elements.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> To me, Arrow is a realistic version of how a superhero could exists in the present world with some comic elements.



Thanks for the replies.
That last sentence is the complete opposite to what I meant though.  Will have to see how it turns out. Will catch up on the show to a great deal in this weekend.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> I wanted to watch Flash, but I was suggested to watch Arrow first since Flash believes Arrow to be some kind of mentor or something. Done with two episodes of season one.
> 
> The show seems good from initial impressions but it looks like I would have enjoyed such show more had I watched it a few years ago.
> 
> ...



I do. But I think we should avoid nitpicking superhero movies/TV shows as much as possible. It spoils the fun. I used to nitpick a lot which is why I was never able to fully enjoy any superhero movie/TV show that I watched before 2014. I could list countless errors/loopholes and even technical faults in almost anything I watched, be it Marvel or DC. But earlier this year when I went to see Cap 2, I decided to ignore any such insignificant details which might not let me take the movie seriously and as a result I really liked it. I don't know if other's would agree but I think this is the only way to enjoy such movies/shows to the fullest.

As far as Arrow is concerned, stick with the show. It'll get better and better with each passing episode and by the time you reach the end of the first season I'm sure It'll leave you satisfied. And even if you don't like the first season, season 2 is a lot lot better and a different beast altogether.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Suits is back !!! It just got Litt up !! Episode 11 was awesome !!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Man, POI is getting intense with each passing episode. I just wish they can maintain this pace till rest of the episodes. Its only 11 and 11 more yet to come.


----------



## acidCow (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Man, POI is getting intense with each passing episode. I just wish they can maintain this pace till rest of the episodes. Its only 11 and 11 more yet to come.


Yeah man! 



Spoiler



The trilogy was amazing! Now that they left the Brotherhood-Elias story arc for quite sometime, They've  got a lot to cover in the upcoming episodes.



*use spoilers or don't post anything beyond rating as good or bad.*


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Suits S04E12 is good enough to show his thinking prowess of Harvey Specter. But Lewis Litt sometimes look like wayward. In short , it is a good episode. I personally want Daniel Hardman and Darby to be back and haunt Peason Specter LITT.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The return of Daniel Hardman would bring a nice twist to the show...i hated darby..sweet-talking SoB.


----------



## Blue Leaf (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I had downloaded it a long time back but just started watching it after it was selected as the Featured Series @BTN

*cdn2.broadcasthe.net/tvdb/banners/posters/82109-9.jpg


----------



## Flash (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

A.T.O.M. suit in Arrow.

*cdn.screenrant.com/wp-content/uploads/Arrow-The-ATOM-Suit-Brandon-Routh.jpg

Not bad, but the helmet could've been made black instead of being transparent. Unless he's going public to say "The Truth is.. I'm Atom (like Iron man)", there's no significance in having transparent glass over face.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

He's going to shrink too much, nobody would be able to identify him unless maybe if they examined him in a microscope.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> A.T.O.M. suit in Arrow.
> 
> *cdn.screenrant.com/wp-content/uploads/Arrow-The-ATOM-Suit-Brandon-Routh.jpg
> 
> Not bad, but the helmet could've been made black instead of being transparent. Unless he's going public to say "The Truth is.. I'm Atom (like Iron man)", there's no significance in having transparent glass over face.



Maybe the helmet will have HUD or something. 

Still better than face paint.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So, Arrow will see some more superheroes? :O When will ATOM arrive?

Till now reached Ep 10 in Arrow first season of Arrow. Have to say, what I remarked in my previous post about Arrow, was mostly answered. It still feels like something's are over the top, but all in all, he's the kind of superhero who could live in this modern world.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> So, Arrow will see some more superheroes? :O When will ATOM arrive?
> 
> Till now reached Ep 10 in Arrow first season of Arrow. Have to say, what I remarked in my previous post about Arrow, was mostly answered. It still feels like something's are over the top, but all in all, he's the kind of superhero who could live in this modern world.



He's introduced in Flash. Don't know about when he'll come in Arrow. Also 'maybe' there will be a Supergirl crossover with Flah and Arrow


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Its good move, the show was becoming monotonous as they kept on recycling old characters.

Lets see


----------



## Flash (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> He's going to shrink too much, nobody would be able to identify him unless maybe if they examined him in a *ELECTRON *microscope.


FTFY. Atom can shrink himself to sub-atomic level.


----------



## Blue Leaf (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

​
Blinded as a young boy but imbued with extraordinary senses, Matt Murdock (Charlie Cox) fights against injustice by day as a lawyer, and by night as the Super Hero “Daredevil” in modern day Hell’s Kitchen, New York City. Produced by Marvel Television and ABC Studios, with executive producers Steven S. DeKnight (Spartacus), Jeph Loeb (Marvel’s Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.) and Drew Goddard (Cabin In The Woods), the series also stars Rosario Dawson, Vincent D’Onofrio, Deborah Ann Woll and Elden Henson.

All 13 episodes will be released on Netflix on April 10th


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*All 13 episodes will be released on Netflix on April 10th
*

whats the point of 13 episodes then ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

didn't expect that one coming. *_*


----------



## Flash (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*x.annihil.us/u/prod/marvel/i/mg/f/b0/5439aa6fceaf8.jpg

‘Daredevil’ Netflix Series Costume & Characters Explained


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> FTFY. Atom can shrink himself to sub-atomic level.



then he should be called sub-atom.... 


Spoiler



badum tsss...........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> then he should be called sub-atom....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished with 14th episode of Arrow. Really enjoying the show now.



Spoiler



Felicity Smoke knows about Oliver Queen now. And this is the first time it was shown more of her. She revamped the computers at Arrow's hideout. She also said, "she would want to return to being the 'boring old IT girl'.  And she also said she was making computers since she was 7! Felicity. 


    [MENTION=276279]TheFallenLord[/MENTION]: I noticed your post only today. I don't necessarily agree about 'ignoring the details' in series. On the contrary, attention to details is something US shows gives a lot of thought too. And viewers who do notice those attention to small details enjoy the show more than your regular viewers who just follow the story.
I am enjoying Arrow more than what it started too, so I think you are right about it getting better with time though.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ I was so addicted to Arrow that I finished season 2 in 3 days.


----------



## Flash (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

For those, who are watching Arrow Season 3:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/kgvZX2b.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> For those, who are watching Arrow Season 3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





friendzoned


----------



## vedula.k95 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

'Better Caul Saul',Breaking bad's spin off first episode aired yesterday ,anybody following the season or may have seen Breaking bad in the past should continue their thriller journey with this.Meanwhile i will give 8/10 to the first episode.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Breaking Bad season 1 yesterday.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vedula.k95 said:


> 'Better Caul Saul',Breaking bad's spin off first episode aired yesterday ,anybody following the season or may have seen Breaking bad in the past should continue their thriller journey with this.Meanwhile i will give 8/10 to the first episode.


Yeah.. Will be watching "better call Saul " today.. Saul's character was very enjoyable in breaking bad.. 

The walking dead has returned after mid season break.. Episode 9 was surprising.. 

And I just realised two and a half men will be finished by this month..hopefully, Charlie Sheen makes a last episode comeback.


----------



## harry10 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vedula.k95 said:


> 'Better Caul Saul',Breaking bad's spin off first episode aired yesterday ,anybody following the season or may have seen Breaking bad in the past should continue their thriller journey with this.Meanwhile i will give 8/10 to the first episode.



Yup. Pretty Gud first episode. Will see second one today. 

Also anyone watches Black Sails. Quite a good pirate show.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

After watching today's Flash, I have to say that it is paced much better than Arrow (insert speed related puns here). 

The Red team isn't spending time talking about same issues, circling them over and over again. 

Even the romance plots aren't dragged the way they usually are by The Green team.


----------



## Flash (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*i.imgur.com/yAccYeZ.png


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started The X Files.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

this is the best thing ever
it's a show called SuperCops vs Super Villains : Most Wanted. 
In one episode, a Dragon attacks the Earth! Spider queen wants revenge in one. In another episode, A Tolken turns people into Trees! Once there was a Dracula. This series is pure gold! First episode is Attack of Ninja Assassins. In second episode, Cops join Ninja Academy!
All of it is here > hotstar - Watch TV Shows, Movies & Live Cricket Matches Online


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I saw one episode of it where an evil scientist turned boyfriend of hostage girl into a dinosaur but he instead turned against him.at least they deserve points for trying when there are almost no scifi shows here(excluding those alien comedies).


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> this is the best thing ever
> it's a show called SuperCops vs Super Villains : Most Wanted.
> In one episode, a Dragon attacks the Earth! Spider queen wants revenge in one. In another episode, A Tolken turns people into Trees! Once there was a Dracula. This series is pure gold! First episode is Attack of Ninja Assassins. In second episode, Cops join Ninja Academy!
> All of it is here > hotstar - Watch TV Shows, Movies & Live Cricket Matches Online



sarcasm or is the show really good ?..


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> sarcasm or is the show really good ?..



sarcasm 
 I had the oppurtunity to watch it once, the CGI was awful, the story was more awful and as Anorion said, Dragons take on the Earth, Spider Queen wants revenge, Aliens attack. Its worse than CID IMO.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> For those, who are watching Arrow Season 3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you couldjust see the moment his heart shatters into pieces ;_; 

btw 


Spoiler



*fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-0/988473_10203694089141131_7626966923154959934_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=fa31d5da400fd79ffbaf5867ce655ee5&oe=55916DBB&__gda__=1435593266_135442835e1634f9606c65d31211b158



- - - Updated - - -



Inceptionist said:


> After watching today's Flash, I have to say that it is paced much better than Arrow (insert speed related puns here).
> 
> The Red team isn't spending time talking about same issues, circling them over and over again.
> 
> Even the romance plots aren't dragged the way they usually are by The Green team.



TBH, I like arrow more, I havent watched the latest eps



Spoiler



(after the break ones)


od both but arrow progresses slowly, and thats why I like it. 

BTW those who like Arrow and Flash, watch Constantine. Its epic. I like it better than Arrow and Flash.  hoping it gets a second season.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Constantine is on my list, but only if it gets either season 2 or a proper ending.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> BTW those who like Arrow and Flash, watch Constantine. Its epic. I like it better than Arrow and Flash.  hoping it gets a second season.



Try Gotham. Is about Commissioner Gordon back when he was still a detective. The show also shows the origins of many of the Batman villains. Also Bruce Wayne is 12 years old.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> sarcasm or is the show really good ?..



The stories are cheesy, the CGI is bad, it's like they are using a bunch of .gifs.... but seriously, this is still the best show ever.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Try Gotham. Is about Commissioner Gordon back when he was still a detective. The show also shows the origins of many of the Batman villains. Also Bruce Wayne is 12 years old.



I've watched it 
How can I watch Flash, Arrow and Constantine and miss Gotham? 



Spoiler



latest ep introduces joker afaik


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Gotham: *The moment when the younger versions of Riddler and Penguin meet inside GCPD, is certainly awesome.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Gotham* has kept its fort till now. The show is rock-steady but has only weak angle if of Barbara's. If they can continue such tight attention to the details and story, its gonna be big.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> *Gotham: *The moment when the younger versions of Riddler and Penguin meet inside GCPD, is certainly awesome.



Feel sad for Edward Nigma, everyone treats him like ****.


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Feel sad for Edward Nigma, everyone treats him like ****.


That's so true. It's the first time one will really feel sorry for a supervillain. Both Robin Taylor/Cory Michael Smith are perfectly playing the Penguin/Riddler roles.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> That's so true. It's the first time one will really feel sorry for a supervillain. Both Robin Taylor/Cory Michael Smith are perfectly playing the Penguin/Riddler roles.



This thing I've thought even before Gotham happened. "batman" is the only "superhero" comic where the villains got serious attention to their origin. Every villain has its origin story well defined and if you have read the old comic books you would realize they were very complex. 
Twisted characters, victim of system or mostly driven by inner demons or pure love.

Take "Penguin" 
Then "Freeze"
Poison Ivy
Riddler
Joker
Two Face

Very few times a villain has appeared against Batman who's goal is to dominate the whole world.


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I read in some blog that all of the Batman's villains (in comics) are based on the personification of real inner desires of humans. 

For example:
1. Riddler (curiosity)
2. Penguin (rejection &  inferiority complex)
3. Scarecrow (fear)
4. Joker (madness)
5. Zsasz (hatred)
6. Bane (power & revenge)
7. Killer Croc (misanthrope & angry)
8. Hugo Strange (intelligence & manipulation) etc.,


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

updated with Arrow, will get updated with Flash before going to sleep. 

Every season Arrow is the same, i.e awesome 

BTW flash amd rhitwick, isn't this the TV Shows Discussion Thread and not the Superhero Discussion thread? (._.')

- - - Updated - - -

Note to self - If you ever become a superhero, don't fall for any girl (._.')

PS - Feeling bad for Oliver ;_;

- - - Updated - - -



Inceptionist said:


> Constantine is on my list, but only if it gets either season 2 or a proper ending.



Its gonna get a Season 2 most prolly or will be renamed to Hellblazer and continue on.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed Arrow season 1,2 & 3 (upto ep 13) and The Flash season 1 (upto ep 13).. next episode download (flash tomorrow morning and arrow day after tomorrow) (at 7.30 am morning download) 
Now going to watch Walking dead, Game Of thrones and Friends..

can any one tell me why these tv shows and tv channels like _CW_ Television Network, not there in India?? why??

Can anybody tell me how many shows are there like Arrow, Flash..

I searched on net, for best TV shows, but (excluding imdb site) no one mentioned Flash, arrow, walking dead... why so?

another thing, which channel (outside India) have more popularity in Indian viewers? 

Which shows digitians watch throughout their vacation, free time, bed time, any time???


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Completed Arrow season 1,2 & 3 (upto ep 13) and The Flash season 1 (upto ep 13).. next episode download (flash tomorrow morning and arrow day after tomorrow) (at 7.30 am morning download)
> Now going to watch Walking dead, Game Of thrones and Friends..
> 
> can any one tell me why these tv shows and tv channels like _CW_ Television Network, not there in India?? why??
> ...



because India  and AFAIK Arrow is aired on some channel (don't remember it, just saw a glimpse of the channel)

Arrow and Flash are from DC comics and TV shows based on comics are relatively new, try out Agents of SHIELD, Constantine, Gotham, Supergirl(Yet to come)

don;t know about that

can't say

Depends on person to person like many people love GoT, TBBT, HIMYM but i never could like those three
.
Also try out Breaking Bad (after watching Breaking Bad, watch Better Call Saul, its a spin off, which is as epic as Breaking Bad)


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Completed Arrow season 1,2 & 3 (upto ep 13) and The Flash season 1 (upto ep 13).. next episode download (flash tomorrow morning and arrow day after tomorrow) (at 7.30 am morning download)
> Now going to watch Walking dead, Game Of thrones and Friends..
> 
> can any one tell me why these tv shows and tv channels like _CW_ Television Network, not there in India?? why??
> ...



There are only a couple of english channels in India like Star World, Zee Cafe, FX, Fox Crime & AXN which airs english TV series. Except for Star World, most of them airs old series. Star World shows them a season later it is released in US. Now there is also a new channel from Star World Premiere which airs some shows at the same time as they are aired in U.S.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watching Top Gear these days? The current season has been brilliant so far.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> There are only a couple of english channels in India like Star World, Zee Cafe, FX, Fox Crime & AXN which airs english TV series. Except for Star World, most of them airs old series. Star World shows them a season later it is released in US. Now there is also a new channel from Star World Premiere which airs some shows at the same time as they are aired in U.S.



okay thanks.. will add this channel.. star world premiere..


----------



## Flash (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> Arrow and Flash are from DC comics and TV shows based on comics are relatively new, try out Agents of SHIELD, Constantine, Gotham, Supergirl(Yet to come)


and Krypton (yet to come) which will focus on the grandfather of Kal-El.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Flash S01E14*

Awesome! To hell with logic, just bring on such madness.


----------



## Flash (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ Firestorm's intro was too good, for a tv show; except that Stein and Raymond didn't yell as "Firestorm!!" when they begin to Merge..
Btw, just finished watching. 

There are lot of logics/fan theories about whatever the hell happened till in Flash under r/FlashTV.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

watching *Breaking Bad*

reached season 2 episode 04.

Walter White (AKA Heisenberg) is a bald badass.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ you'd eventually start hating him as you reach S04. Atleast I did


----------



## sam9s (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Naaaa I never hated him ,,, Though I did start feeling pitty for him at some point of time, if hatred is what you felt for WW, I'd say you could not understand the character well....


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Has anyone watched True Detective?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched True Detective?



You are late...


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Naaaa I never hated him ,,, Though I did start feeling pitty for him at some point of time, if hatred is what you felt for WW, I'd say you could not understand the character well....



he became obsessed. Maybe it was pity, maybe hatred, but ultimatelt I was not satisfied with WW, the acting and story was impressive tho


----------



## Flash (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Fox Orders ‘Lucifer’ DC Comics Pilot: Len Wiseman To Direct & Exec Produce | Variety


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Fox Orders ‘Lucifer’ DC Comics Pilot: Len Wiseman To Direct & Exec Produce | Variety



Whats the difference between him and Constantine? Just that Lucifer is not human?


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> You are late...



Late for what?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

We should start a thread which talks only about comic related TV shows (The Flash/Arrow etc) this thread is turning out to be Flash/Arrow thread


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> Whats the difference between him and Constantine? Just that Lucifer is not human?


Constantine is more of a demon hunter, while Lucifer is like the king of the hell and sort of like anti-hero.

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> We should start a thread which talks only about comic related TV shows (The Flash/Arrow etc) this thread is turning out to be Flash/Arrow thread


*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/172777-super-heroes-villains-discussion-thread-56.html


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Today' TBBT episode was kinda good. After long time finally!


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Tmtb4og.jpg
My first attempt at making memes


----------



## RCuber (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ankush28 said:


> Today' TBBT episode was kinda good. After long time finally!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Agreed.. I actally laughed in this episode.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Constantine is more of a demon hunter, while Lucifer is like the king of the hell and sort of like anti-hero.



thanks for the info, they seems kinda same. also look the same


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

saw an ad-wrap of some TV show on a cab today, Indian in make, firang in inspiration - Daanav Hunters! 
can't spare some time to create quality and unique-concept shows, okay, but instead of blindly lifting and copying the same 'ghise-pite' plots from the american tv-industry, why not take inspiration from their better shows?! either create dragging torturous melodramas with chocolaty and wooden, stubble-face models instead of actors, or lift the same beaten-to-death plots of superheros/villains, monsters, etc., make a not-even-childish mess out of it, and serve it with some sprinkles of 'Indianness' to it. the TV and movie-industry being one of the most useless industries the world-over, the Indian counterpart esp. has almost lost its 'entertainment' factor too over time.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> thanks for the info, they seems kinda same. also look the same



Appearance of Constantine is based on Sting (yup, the musician) while Lucifer is based on David Bowie.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



GhorMaanas said:


> saw an ad-wrap of some TV show on a cab today, Indian in make, firang in inspiration - Daanav Hunters!
> can't spare some time to create quality and unique-concept shows, okay, but instead of blindly lifting and copying the same 'ghise-pite' plots from the american tv-industry, why not take inspiration from their better shows?! either create dragging torturous melodramas with chocolaty and wooden, stubble-face models instead of actors, or lift the same beaten-to-death plots of superheros/villains, monsters, etc., make a not-even-childish mess out of it, and serve it with some sprinkles of 'Indianness' to it. the TV and movie-industry being one of the most useless industries the world-over, the Indian counterpart esp. has almost lost its 'entertainment' factor too over time.



With due respect to your opinions and keeping the frustration that went over writing that post in mind, I would just want to put my view as follows:
We, who watch all kinds of American shows are not the right person to judge Indian shows anymore. Our minds have been "spoilt" by all kinds of awesomeness. The awesomeness that an Indian show just can't deliver anymore. Even if they bring some of the most coolest, most innovative show of a decade.. I don't think we will pay them much heed. 

I remember how Captain Vyom and Shaktimaan use to be the coolest shows, until I started watching umrican shows. Life never remained the same for Indian serials anymore. Granted Captain Vyom WAS the most awesome shows (ever in India) but recent show like Anorion mentioned in post #2072 have to be given some credit. But we won't. I won't. Cause our minds have simply been reached to a high, from where it can never return.

_Adios Indian cinemas._


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

We just cannot do it. The audience is stupid. The AIB roast is good example, where people just used bad words and everyone is saying how awesome it was. Comedy Central roasts manage to pull people's legs without just using bad words. 
Sure the TV industry is full of very talented actors, writers, cameramen, directors, but they all have to dance to the tunes of TRP, silly producers, and the feedback from test screenings.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I disagree with you two. Big budget or awesome special effects are not necessary to make a good movie or show. 

The reason for stupid shows is that the risk/reward ratio is just too high for Indian studios. Heck, it's same for USA. Just look at how many awesome shows were killed early because the ratings were not good.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> With due respect to your opinions and keeping the frustration that went over writing that post in mind, I would just want to put my view as follows:
> We, who watch all kinds of American shows are not the right person to judge Indian shows anymore. Our minds have been "spoilt" by all kinds of awesomeness. The awesomeness that an Indian show just can't deliver anymore. Even if they bring some of the most coolest, most innovative show of a decade.. I don't think we will pay them much heed.
> 
> I remember how Captain Vyom and Shaktimaan use to be the coolest shows, until I started watching umrican shows. Life never remained the same for Indian serials anymore. Granted Captain Vyom WAS the most awesome shows (ever in India) but recent show like Anorion mentioned in post #2072 have to be given some credit. But we won't. I won't. Cause our minds have simply been reached to a high, from where it can never return.
> ...





Anorion said:


> We just cannot do it. The audience is stupid. The AIB roast is good example, where people just used bad words and everyone is saying how awesome it was. Comedy Central roasts manage to pull people's legs without just using bad words.
> Sure the TV industry is full of very talented actors, writers, cameramen, directors, but they all have to dance to the tunes of TRP, silly producers, and the feedback from test screenings.



couldn't agree more!
and yes, shows like 'SuperCops v/s supervillains', and even this 'Daanav Hunters' can be given some credit. i watched the latter's trailer later. it looks that genuine efforts have been put behind it and its not just lift-and-serve-half-baked, which tells that the Indian TV industry has perhaps improved as far as such shows are concerned. however, for me, there's some core thing amiss in it. perhaps novelty, uniqueness?! could be. today's kids may enjoy these shows (or may be not, as there are too many of them now) as we used to enjoy Sigma, Capt. Vyom, etc. however, that was just my personal displeasure that i expressed earlier, as i grew tired of the superheroes, monster-hunting, and such stuff long back, ofc unless its done in a 'realistic'/adapted to actualness manner (like unbreakable, then Nolan's TDK, etc.), and seeing our B-town fellows too leaping and scratching at each other to 'lift' the same things from their western counterparts' works,  instead of creating something new/unique/different, it doesn't look good to me. may be due to ratings+peer-pressure, risk/reward ratio, yes, as written above. though i would like to see some (bravely) step & come out of that dreary trap and provide us with something assuring, inspiring, reinvigorating (though again, what it can be may differ from person-to-person. LoL)!

  @Inceptionist  - in hindsight, Vyom and esp. Anorion have i think put the same point(s) forward that you've tried to convey.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just finished with the S2E09 of Arrow. And boy did I felt a ghoosebump while it ended.

Spoiler for people who haven't watched until E2E09 of Arrow:


Spoiler



Barry is introduced in an episode prior. The way he was shown boarding the train, then 'trying' to take a cab to reach to Queen Consolidate warehouse (the crime scene) and the background music which kept playing in the background had something in it that when I started with E09 today I did a recap of the previous episode, just to rewatch Barry. He felt a very refreshing character and fun to watch the chemistry with Felicity.

But then E09 ended. The particle accelerator accident happened. A nuclear bomb kind of explosion shook the city. I felt it was part of some further incident where Oliver would be a part of. But then.. a lightning strikes Barry, and he fells on the floor unconscious. It is THEN that strikes me.. that he could be the FLASH!

As someone who only started to watch Arrow since his intent was only to see why people say Arrow is like a mentor of Flash, it took my surprize the way it all happened. How can I NOT see that coming!! WTF!! Not until the last minute of the episode did I realize what was about to happen...! 



The next episode should be interesting which I would watch tomorrow. 

- - - Updated - - -

F*** it.. I am watching the next ep now.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Grab your popcorn. There are crossover episodes in next season(s).


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I didn't got what I was expecting in ep 10. Another ep now.


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are now officially eligible to start watching "The Flash" til 



Spoiler



S01E07, coz the Arrow-Flash crossover happens on S01E08.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> You are now officially eligible to start watching "The Flash" til
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you mean...


Spoiler



Arrow just introduced the making of Flash in S02E09 but there won't be a cameo of them both in Arrow? Atleast in remaining season 2?


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> So you mean...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

& for those who forgot, Two and a half men officially ends..Surprisingly, the last episode was one of the best episodes of the season..looks like they saved their best for the last..


Spoiler



Angus T Jones makes an appearance !! A lot of the old characters made a cameo as well..


Spoiler



No..charlie sheen was not in the episode...check out the last few seconds of the episode (Post Credits)..They explain why he wasn't included.. !


----------



## sam9s (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> We should start a thread which talks only about comic related TV shows (The Flash/Arrow etc) this thread is turning out to be Flash/Arrow thread



Seriously I have exactly the same feeling, everyone is so wrapped around Flash and Arrow and frankly both were just ok to me in the fist couple of episodes that I tried to watch.......


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Constantine* 
ummm, I'm not sure if I like this show. Seems another "Supernatural" alike series. Now...all fans don't pull your guns on me. I know about its comic background, but don't you think its a bit late to bring a show like this on TV? We already have couple of famous and not-so-famous shows on TV.

Supernatural
Grimm
Once-upon-a-time

Are couple of ones that I can recall.

And, the production value of "Constantine" doesn't look so good.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I was expecting Constantine's setting to be more grim and darker like Gotham. But they made him so goofy.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I was expecting Constantine's setting to be more grim and darker like Gotham. But they made him so goofy.



he's supposed to be like that 

'a douchebag to demons'


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

But it seems like Supernatural 2.0. Constantine seems like a ripped off Dean Winchester.


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Constantine don't have any main story?
Just pulling off random cases.

Supernatural is good and Constantine movie was good.
They should have made it more darker.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Constantine existed way before Supernatural. Its a shame that NBC messed it up.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But it seems like Supernatural 2.0. Constantine seems like a ripped off Dean Winchester.



Constantine has been around from 1988 xD

He's like this from the start

- - - Updated - - -



abhigeek said:


> Constantine don't have any main story?
> Just pulling off random cases.
> 
> Supernatural is good and Constantine movie was good.
> They should have made it more darker.



its just in its first season, what do you except?
Flash sure has spoiled everyone by being that awesome in its first season.



Inceptionist said:


> Constantine existed way before Supernatural. Its a shame that NBC messed it up.



Many people, including comic lovers love this show. I dont think how they messed it up.

- - - Updated - - -

Also Matt Ryan's accent is just *.*


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]
Yeah, 1st Season of Supernatural was a piece of crap.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> Many people, including comic lovers love this show. I dont think how they messed it up.



Cause Season 2 is still not confirmed. Like WTF? 

It sends message that NBC doesn't have faith in this show.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> Cause Season 2 is still not confirmed. Like WTF?
> 
> It sends message that NBC doesn't have faith in this show.



It still isn't cancelled 
Also NBC may not have faith but thw fans have faith!
And a show that's not getting a Season 2 doesn't mean that it is messed up (from the story and acting point of view)


----------



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I know that Constantine existed way before Supernatural was even conceived.

However, Constantine the movie also came before Supernatural and the show's producers could have taken notes.

They probably wanted to make it more appealing to a mainstream viewer. Also, I think the budget is lower.

I wish HBO had done the series instead.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any shows like The Wire?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Reached *Breaking Bad S04E07*

Seems to me Walter is turning into a psycho.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone seeing *Doctor Who* I have started watching finished 4 episodes


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



alienempire said:


> Anyone seeing *Doctor Who* I have started watching finished 4 episodes



Watched upto season 7. Probably will start season 8 after finishing Breaking Bad.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Reached *Breaking Bad S04E07*
> 
> Seems to me Walter is turning into a psycho.



Spoiler Alert!!

- - - Updated - - -

Watching Legend of Korra. At first I was hyped that it would be like Avatar the last airbender, but man..i was dead wrong.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Arrow..really engrossing episodes so far. 

Almost finished with spartacus: Vengeance..After 3 seasons ( blood and sand, gods of arena & vengeance ), i can safely say this is one of the better shows of all time. Gr8 series so far 

P.S : 



Spoiler



definitely not watchable with family  loads and loads of graphic love-making scenes


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Arrow S03E15*

WTF just happened


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ariftwister said:


> Spoiler Alert!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Watching Legend of Korra. At first I was hyped that it would be like Avatar the last airbender, but man..i was dead wrong.



Avatar turned Twilight 

- - - Updated - - -

Better call saul is pretty good, Micheal Mando is in it (Vaas from FC3)


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Reached *Breaking Bad S04E07*
> 
> Seems to me Walter is turning into a psycho.



reason why I started to dislike the chracter



SaiyanGoku said:


> *Arrow S03E15*
> 
> WTF just happened



havent seen it but if you are talking about 



Spoiler



Ra's offering Oliver to become the next Ra's then know this, Ra's Al Ghul has offered few people to take his position in the comics too. And the story behind the actual Ra's, its either a lie, or a new adaptation of the TV series.


also soon this will be true xD



Spoiler



*global-4-lvs-hopper-7.opera-mini.n...491763264295316_3306093515620491732_n.png.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> reason why I started to dislike the chracter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ra's is a Batman villain and I don't know why they even included him and the league in Arrow in the first place.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Ra's is a Batman villain and I don't know why they even included him and the league in Arrow in the first place.



he'a a DC Villian, not just a Batman Villian. And isn't Arrow on TV just Batman going by a different name and a little different story?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> he'a a DC Villain, not just a Batman Villain. And isn't Arrow on TV just Batman going by a different name and a little different story?



Ra's al Ghul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now, going by the movies, games and 2-3 comics I've read, Ra's is a major Batman Villain. 

And they shouldn't have included the league at all in the show.



Spoiler



Oliver will not accept the offer, he's not good enough for the title.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

House of Cards season 3 is out!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished *Breaking Bad* season 4. The season finale was f**king awesome.


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] Yeah Season 4 finale was awesome 


Spoiler



The way they killed Gus


I'm Starting season 5 now


----------



## gaurav.web (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just finished Breaking bad season 2


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



thetechfreak said:


> House of Cards season 3 is out!



AWESOME !!! can't wait to have more of the Underwoods


----------



## sam9s (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Parenthood - Season 5 complete*.... parenthood is a TV series that has gone from fair to good to ultimate to god damm mind blowing. This is the kind of Drama that grows on to you slowly and slowly till the time you are so engrossed that you cannot live without it, especially if you are a family kinda man, an emotional family kind of a man, like me .. . Parenthood has been my dose of inspiration for the last 3, 4 months or so. It started off a bit slow, especially when I just had finished switched at birth, parenthood felt a bit slow at the beginning and I was ok which I finished, season 1, but from season 2 onwards it has just grown, grown to an excellent TV family drama, and I feel no shame in admitting that by the end of season 4 and 5 I am totally and fully involved with the characters emotionally, mentally how so ever you may put it. It has been my source of inspiration as a family man these 4-5 months or so that I have been watching this TV series.......The writing and acting, the performances are excellent, especially the performances, they are just so phenomenally realistic that Oscars might go to shame. There are multiple plot lines and ordinary people dealing with realistic issues and problems. The family dynamics are so authentic, making it very easy to relate, even if you belong to two different cultures.

I so strongly recommend this to people who love family drama, especially those who consider themselves a bit emotional ......... *8.8/10* for this one

I am gonna miss this show ....... Season 6 is coming on Star Premier HD and I am recording it, but first few episodes I have missed so have to get them somehow.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished *Breaking Bad*

Season 5 was good but it couldn't live up to the standard Season 4 set.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Smallville.. All Seasons

last few seasons were just average. 

Allison Mack


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Sillicon Valley.
Great series for tech oriented people


----------



## ZTR (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> Started Sillicon Valley.
> Great series for tech oriented people


Too bad its only 8 episodes long


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> Too bad its only 8 episodes long



and I'm already on 5th ;_;


----------



## Vyom (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I had finished two seasons of Arrow, before starting The Flash. Damn, Flash keeps getting interesting...

Spoiler about Flash and possibly Arrow S3 too:


Spoiler



The episode Arrow vs The Flash was epic. It gave the chills. In that episode when in the end Felicity asks Caitlin to isolate the DNA markers she also mentions that the DNA belongs to Canary's murder. I think that must be a spoiler that I encountered. And hence to anyone who's watching Arrow and the Flash I advise them to watch it in order of the broadcast. That is first watch complete Arrow S1 and S2 first and first two episodes of S3 too. And then start watching Flash.

Characters from The Prison Break keeps making an appearance in The Flash! 

The S01E07 of Flash had Robert Knepper (T-bag in Prison Break) as Clock King and that too with a nice performance.  Then we get Dominic Purcell and Wentworth Miller (!) together again in S01E10. It was good watching them together after Prison Break, a show that I so loved.

And... don't even get me start with the Reverse Flash. That thing is just evil. Is he came from alternate DC universe... wait.. don't tell me..!



*Important thing from spoiler: For anyone who is starting with Arrow and Flash:*
I advise you to watch it in order of the broadcast. That is first watch complete Arrow S1 and S2 first and first two episodes of S3 too. And then start watching Flash.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]: follow Emergency Awesome he explains lot of things from the episodes and also about Flash/Arrow history.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Thanks man. I just finished watching all of the Emergency Awesome's videos on The Flash. I think it kinda spoiled many things for me, but now I have got greater clarity on the things which have happened and for what to expect in future episodes of The Flash.

I can't possibly read all the comics out there, and that's why the TV series along with such YT videos is the closest I can come to understand the world of DC comics.

Besides, The Flash deals with (or is about to deal with) Time Travel! I couldn't have asked for much!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Thanks man. I just finished watching all of the Emergency Awesome's videos on The Flash. I think it kinda spoiled many things for me, but now I have got greater clarity on the things which have happened and for what to expect in future episodes of The Flash.
> 
> I can't possibly read all the comics out there, and that's why the TV series along with such YT videos is the closest I can come to understand the world of DC comics.
> 
> Besides, The Flash deals with (or is about to deal with) Time Travel! I couldn't have asked for much!



Watch *Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox* 

Be amazed.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Thanks man. I just finished watching all of the Emergency Awesome's videos on The Flash. I think it kinda spoiled many things for me, but now I have got greater clarity on the things which have happened and for what to expect in future episodes of The Flash.
> 
> I can't possibly read all the comics out there, and that's why the TV series along with such YT videos is the closest I can come to understand the world of DC comics.
> 
> Besides, The Flash deals with (or is about to deal with) Time Travel! I couldn't have asked for much!



See The Flash Point Paradox like SaiyanGoku mentioned. 



SaiyanGoku said:


> Watch *Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox*
> 
> Be amazed.



Yes.. this was the movie which opened my eyes on how awesome DC Universe can be!!


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching *Firefly Season 01*. Looks good from the pilot.
Personal rating for pilot episode *8/10*

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTM0OTIzNjM4OV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwNDk4MDU5MQ@@._V1._CR57,54,340,418_SY317_CR22,0,214,317_AL_.jpg
Firefly (TV Series 2002?2003) - IMDb

Also finished *Twin Peaks Season 01* (_Feels sort of somewhat thereabouts reminds me of Banshee_)
Personal rating - *8/10*

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTExNzk2NjcxNTNeQTJeQWpwZ15BbWU4MDcxOTczOTIx._V1_SY317_CR17,0,214,317_AL_.jpg
Twin Peaks (TV Series 1990?1991) - IMDb


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> Started watching *Firefly Season 01*. Looks good from the pilot.
> Personal rating for pilot episode *8/10*



You are in for a ride my friend. Just don't try to rate it yet. Each episode is a ride to a new world. 

Btw friends, I caught up till the episode 14 of The Flash. Damn that last episode...


Spoiler



They finally introduced Time Travel. And references to classics like Terminator and most importantly Back To The Future.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished "Spartacus: war of the damned" yesterday! Superb show.. Emotional ending to an action packed season.


----------



## Flash (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They finally introduced Time Travel. And references to classics like Terminator and most importantly Back To The Future.


and Firestorm. 

*chouetteunhibou.free.fr/Smileys/smileys2009_fichiers/firestorm.gif


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> and Firestorm.
> 
> *chouetteunhibou.free.fr/Smileys/smileys2009_fichiers/firestorm.gif



I guess, Firestorm must posses somebody of much greater significance. Since for me currently he's just a meta human (or two).
Would be interesting if that's the case the role of Firestorm in coming episodes.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> I guess, Firestorm must posses somebody of much greater significance. Since for me currently he's just a meta human (or two).
> Would be interesting if that's the case the role of Firestorm in coming episodes.



I gotta watch dem episodes again


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started FLASH And I am hooked.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Gotham's next episode will be aired on 13th April 

Was supposed to air on 9th this month. That means a gap of more than 1 month. WTF.

Source: New Gotham Episode 19,Season 1 Not Airing Tonight,Delayed Until April 2015


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Gotham's next episode will be aired on 13th April
> 
> Was supposed to air on 9th this month. That means a gap of more than 1 month. WTF.



Perks of following the show so closely to the air date. I can't even imagine what it would have felt like to wait for years for HIMYM to end. I am glad I started watching that in its final year.

But good shows like Flash, Arrow or possibly Gotham, are worth the wait. Also goes to show the dedication, where filmmakers would rather delay the broadcast then to compromise on the quality of the show.


----------



## Flash (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed watching *Batman The Brave and.the Bold, *and my favorite episode is the last episode of the season. A different way to end the show, with a twist of breaking the fourth wall.

[YOUTUBE]eCqSyMU-Z7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

It's good in a way. That means that I can watch Gotham when I am done with an episode of Game Of Thrones.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I will also be finishing Batman The Brave and.the Bold in a few days.


----------



## R2K (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched finale of Two and half men. Even though the whole new season was a disaster then did end the show with a pretty funny episode.


----------



## Flash (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



$hadow said:


> I will also be finishing Batman The Brave and.the Bold in a few days.


Am yet to watch "The Batman" and to complete "Beware the Batman" .


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody watching 'Forever' ?
It is Crime + Sherlock + Mentalist.

Nothing new but a concept of immorality.
It theme is you should enjoy everyday as its your last as death is inevitable


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

yeah,& you forgot to mention that former Mr. Fantastic is playing the lead role.i have found it better than the mentalist.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So first thing first I finished Two and a half men. Long journey finally comes to a halt.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Has anyone started watching The Jinx: The Life and Deaths of Robert Durst ( The Jinx: The Life and Deaths of Robert Durst (TV Mini-Series 2015) - IMDb ) ??

I just finished watching the first episode...Mind Blowing !!!!!


----------



## RCuber (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The trailers of The Flash and Arrow are sick.. getting hyped!!!


----------



## sam9s (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

This thread is just revolving around FLASH and ARROW for the last 50 pages ....come on kids get out of the mode and suggest some real TV series as well ...
*ashs1* The jinx looks some serious drama, thanks for sharing looks good, will give it a shot


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys! please suggest some excellent crime tv series worth watching. I have just completed watching true detective.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Guys! please suggest some excellent crime tv series worth watching. I have just completed watching true detective.



*Breaking Bad*

Its the best 

- - - Updated - - -



sam9s said:


> This thread is just revolving around FLASH and ARROW for the last 50 pages ....come on kids get out of the mode and suggest some real TV series as well ...



Can't help it. 
Those two are freaking awesome.


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Can't help it. Those two are freaking awesome.


Flash is back, after a 1-month hiatus. Anybody watched it?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Flash is back, after a 1-month hiatus. Anybody watched it?



I will watch it tonight


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

started DeathNote. 

awesome!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



anirbandd said:


> started DeathNote.
> 
> awesome!!



Come to this thread:
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/139975-anime-cartoon-mangas-thread-giga-drill-breaker-version.html


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started *That '70s show. *Finished 1st season in 26-27 hours  
Still F.r.i.e.n.d.s > That '70 show


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Flash is back, after a 1-month hiatus. Anybody watched it?



OMG!!! WTF!!!   ..To Be continued... now I have to wait for another week


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Flash S01E15



Spoiler



TIME F**KING TRAVEL B!TCH


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> The Flash S01E15
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RCuber said:


> OMG!!! WTF!!!   ..To Be continued... now I have to wait for another week


Finally watched. CGI in flash is top notch for a tv series. /r/flashtv in reddit is already pouring with countless GIFs expressing what happened on the last episode. I've a question now. 


Spoiler



Before Joe's kidnapping, Barry 1 (real) sees another Barry 2 (another Barry at his side). Barry 1 asks Wells about what it is, and he says it's a Speed Mirage. Episode moves on with Barry 1, and he runs back and forth on the shoreline to stop tidal wave, and thus accidentally time travels to the point where he meets another Barry. Now Barry 1 (future) sees another Barry (past) running before him, and stops for a moment to sees the same things happened before. So in this timeline, Barry 1 is Barry 2. Where's Barry 1?



and this scene. *www.internationalskeptics.com/forums/images/smilies/cry1.gif


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/zyQUeR1.png


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> *Breaking Bad*
> 
> Its the best
> 
> ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> SaiyanGoku said:
> 
> 
> > *Breaking Bad*
> ...


*Marvel Agents Of Shield* and *Marvel's Agent Carter *(haven't watched Agent Carter) for spy
*Gotham* for police series.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> *Marvel Agents Of Shield* and *Marvel's Agent Carter *(haven't watched Agent Carter) for spy
> *Gotham* for police series.



Agent Carter better than agents of shield Watch it before *Avengers: Age of Ultron* releases I have feeling this will trigger the plot for second season of Agent Carter


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Ending the Flash and Arrow posts hijacking this thread, and for must relief for sam9s (  ).. presenting to you guys:

The Arrow and Flash Thread!

      [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION],      [MENTION=144548]Inceptionist[/MENTION],      [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]


----------



## Anorion (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

x-files is coming back 
*www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/x-files-return-fox-six-episode-event-series-article-1.2160669


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> x-files is coming back
> *www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/x-files-return-fox-six-episode-event-series-article-1.2160669





I have just started Season 1 ! and now this.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> x-files is coming back
> *www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/x-files-return-fox-six-episode-event-series-article-1.2160669



Good time to start watching 1st season.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

"WALKING DEAD" SPINOFF TITLE REVEALED :  *"Fear the Walking Dead."*

Source :  "Walking Dead" Spinoff Title Revealed - Comic Book Resources


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ This is interesting.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started *Gotham*

Hoping it gets a crossover with Arrow and Flash with the league finally leaving the Arrow.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Gotham is much behind in time when compared to arrow/flash. ..maybe some of the veteran villains ( maybe Ra's ) may make an appearance in gotham, but i don't think arrow/flash will make an appearance in gotham..


----------



## Flash (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> Gotham is much behind in time when compared to arrow/flash. ..maybe some of the veteran villains ( maybe Ra's ) may make an appearance in gotham, but i don't think arrow/flash will make an appearance in gotham..


Gotham is Pre-Batman era, and the villains are in nascent stage. Till this show gets its Batman, there won't be a solid villain for the show. Btw, Queen Consolidated exists in Gothamverse but not in the age of Arrow. 

*static.wixstatic.com/media/24120d_b46614d40c7f46598173f06d652d085a.jpg


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Why there is no new TBBT episodes for 2 weeks ??


----------



## Flash (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Following the 19th episode, the 20th episode entitled "The Fortification Implementation" will air the week after. This episode marks the first appearance of a new character in the form of *Howard Wolowitz's younger half-brother Josh.*


As reported in this article at The Hollywood Reporter, actor Matt Bennett from the television series 'Victorious' has been cast in the role. His character Josh will reportedly surprise the Big Bang Theory gang by showing up on Howard's house in an unexpected appearance.


Read more: 'Big Bang Theory' update: break for show until April 2; Wolowitz's half brother Josh to be introduced in future episode, Ecumenical News


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone started watching *Daredevil* TV series. First season released on Netflix at 12.30 pm IST


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



alienempire said:


> Anyone started watching *Daredevil* TV series. First season released on Netflix at 12.30 pm IST


Nope...
Is it good??


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Started *Gotham*
> 
> Hoping it gets a crossover with Arrow and Flash with the league finally leaving the Arrow.





ashs1 said:


> Gotham is much behind in time when compared to arrow/flash. ..maybe some of the veteran villains ( maybe Ra's ) may make an appearance in gotham, but i don't think arrow/flash will make an appearance in gotham..


Gotham is not in Tue same universe as Flash and Arrow and it won't be. The only way to connect them will be Flash if he masters the speed force but don't expect that. And also Gotham is not a Superhero TV Show, its just a TV show which borrows characters from DC's Batman. 


Cruzy said:


> Nope...
> Is it good??


It's supposed to be. It gathered very much hype.


----------



## Akira (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Cruzy said:


> Nope...
> Is it good??



It's fvckin awesome. Leaves Arrow way behind. If Guardians Of The Galaxy was the space opera superhero film, and Captain America 2 was the political thriller superhero film, this is basically the ugly noir superhero film that happens to run for ten hours or so and is split into multiple parts. And it's beautiful man, dark and violent (like, even by normal standards, let alone Marvel Cinematic Universe ones. Some crazy **** already) and coasts along coherently and smoothly. If you're okay with a bit of a slow burn in between the fun, you'll love it.

And, like, the fights just have this weight and sluggishness to them that makes you feel as exhausted as Murdock is just by watching, which is neat. It's like watching the Bourne Trilogy all over again. Really adds to the atmosphere. Performances great all 'round, especially Cox, Dawson and Woll and especially when they're all beat to ****.

Binge it. I promise you won't regret it.

PS: Since streaming Netflix is kinda out of the question at the moment, look up torrent sites, or m i c r o m k v. com where the series is available in 1.7gb HEVC compression(720p). Iam so gonna get this on blu-ray...

PPS: Maybe a Daredevil TV thread after more people watch it??


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Planning to get a gtx 960*

GAME OF THRONES season 5 2 Episodes LEAKED !

Omg mods, please move this to TV thread..  Got too excited and failed to see title of the thread


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Planning to get a gtx 960*

Yup.. Was uploaded Around 4-5 hours back..
 BTW..wrong thread??


----------



## Blue Leaf (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yep still now 4Eps leaked.I will wait for Scene 720p as most of the webrips are out of sync


----------



## Makx (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

6 Episode leaked, 4 already online 
The first episode of the new season 'Game of Thrones' leaked on the internet - IBNLive


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Someone interested in marvel's superhero movies?? can read this..

Now going to watch marvel's new superhero series, Marvel's Daredevil released on yesterday April 10, 13 episodes all. 
it's 9.5 from IMDB
Daredevil (TV Series 2015? ) - IMDb

upcoming series from netflix... 
Marvel's A.K.A. Jessica Jones, 2015
Marvel's Luke Cage, 2016
Marvel's Iron Fist, TBA
The Defenders, TBA


----------



## zapout (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Daredevil is awesome.. It suppresses every superhero TV show upto now("Angel "is always going be there in my heart) .  I've to say it's one of the unique ones. 

The only thing I've to say about GOT is,  isn't the maggy the frog supposed to be ugly as sh@t(as in the books )..well in tv,  she doesn't look ugly to me .
Jokes aside,  they are surpassing the books very quickly, I don't want the TV show to end before I get a chance to finish the books,  it seems inevitable now.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Only 4 I see. Where's the rest of 2.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Naked and Afraid* on Discovery


----------



## icebags (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

anyone following Outlander (TV Series 2014? ) - IMDb ? it appears to be quite good, time travel stuff too !


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

daredevil was good but not great... it was bore in start and middle, at the end it looks better...



icebags said:


> anyone following Outlander (TV Series 2014? ) - IMDb ? it appears to be quite good, time travel stuff too !



ohhh thanks for suggestion... looks good.. getting it.  thanks..


----------



## icebags (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> ohhh thanks for suggestion... looks good.. getting it.  thanks..



aye, can only confirm after watching, but its about some scottish highland business, with a lot of retro looks !


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



icebags said:


> aye, can only confirm after watching, but its about some scottish highland business, with a lot of retro looks !



IMDb: Most Popular Sci-Fi TV Series

iZombie is good, but missing that magic what Arrow and Flash created for CW Network.. but still good show..


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Does anyone here watch this show called Chuck.I used to watch it when it came on axn and I've recently started watching it again...


----------



## RCuber (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Cruzy said:


> Does anyone here watch this show called Chuck.I used to watch it when it came on axn and I've recently started watching it again...


Me. Big chuck fan here. Watched all seasons.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Sarah walker ......damn!!


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I'm right now on season 2 episode 10. Even I'm a big fan of the series. But I think it wasn't very popular was it??


----------



## icebags (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

finding outlander pretty good & dramatic, highly recommended with some maturity level cautions.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



nomad47 said:


> Sarah walker ......damn!!



AKA miranda lawson


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> AKA miranda lawson


:mr.green: that scene with Shepard .


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Sarah Walker is not Miranda Lawson.she's a different actress.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Miranda lawson was created from yvonne strahovski who is the actress for Sarah Walker


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Ohkk. Got it


----------



## Flash (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Batcave Teased In Gotham "The Anvil Or The Hammer" Promo | Comicbook.com


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just finished Orphan Black Season 01.

Really liked it. I am not sure where they are taking the story from here, as there are enough probable paths. I am waiting eagerly for season 02...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^season 2 is already finished(haven't watched it though).


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> ^^season 2 is already finished(haven't watched it though).


Same case here too buddy


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> Just finished Orphan Black Season 01.
> 
> Really liked it. I am not sure where they are taking the story from here, as there are enough probable paths. I am waiting eagerly for season 02...





whitestar_999 said:


> ^^season 2 is already finished(haven't watched it though).



its quite a good show, I watched the S02E01 but then I didn't watch others. I should be able to watch it after Arrow/Flash goes on season break


----------



## mitraark (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Pretty Little Liars anyone ?


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Saw a few episodes. Didn't like it


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have started watching Sherlock. No comments.

Need to listen to some tongue twisters first.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Has any one seen Suits?


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



$hadow said:


> Has any one seen Suits?


Me.. Suits season4 ended few weeks back.... Kickass show


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Suits is good.A few of my friends watch it faithfully


----------



## $hadow (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> Me.. Suits season4 ended few weeks back.... Kickass show



Waiting for the Season 5 eagerly.


----------



## Renny (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any X-Flies fans?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

yus. here.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

How is Gotham series ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Zangetsu said:


> How is Gotham series ?


Good paced and awesome.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Good paced and awesome.



Gotham, even though being a spin off and based only on Batman villains is doing a commendable job.
They are doing really good job crafting Penguin and Riddler's backstory.

Acting is top notch for all key characters.

A must watch show for sure.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Gotham, even though being a spin off and based only on Batman villains is doing a commendable job.
> They are doing really good job crafting Penguin and Riddler's backstory.
> 
> Acting is top notch for all key characters.
> ...


Especially the guy who is acting as the penguin.. He is fantastic!!!


----------



## Flash (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Zangetsu said:


> How is Gotham series ?


If you're a fan of Batman, you will love it even more.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched *iZombie* fun and thrilling TV show


----------



## Flash (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

How's Daredevil?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> How's Daredevil?


Liked it. Basically a cross between Gotham and Arrow.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched Agents of Shield S02E19 great episode. Highly recommended to watch this episode first before you watch Avengers age of ultron


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



alienempire said:


> Watched Agents of Shield S02E19 great episode. Highly recommended to watch this episode first before you watch Avengers age of ultron



This single episode will help if I haven't seen the rest of the season?


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



$hadow said:


> This single episode will help if I haven't seen the rest of the season?


You really asking this question? It's Season 2.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> You really asking this question? It's Season 2.



I haven't seen any episode AOS. So I had this query.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



$hadow said:


> This single episode will help if I haven't seen the rest of the season?



err..don't. just a few references that's all.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> err..don't. just a few references that's all.



k got it.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody watches Agents of Shield? Its nice how Marvel is bridging different movies in the cinematic universe with this series.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



nomad47 said:


> Anybody watches Agents of Shield? Its nice how Marvel is bridging different movies in the cinematic universe with this series.


I watch it. They are building up the team for Inhumans and have been linked with Captain America 2, Thor 2 and Age Of Ultron too. Its entertaining, supplements the movies well.

Next week is season 2's finale.


----------



## nomad47 (May 1, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> I watch it. They are building up the team for Inhumans and have been linked with Captain America 2, Thor 2 and Age Of Ultron too. Its entertaining, supplements the movies well.
> 
> Next week is season 2's finale.


Skye and May FTW......

In fact many might be wondering the sudden opening of Age of Ultron. That is aptly answered by last episode of Agents of Shield


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



nomad47 said:


> Skye and May FTW......
> 
> In fact many might be wondering the sudden opening of Age of Ultron. That is aptly answered by last episode of Agents of Shield



I too was like "What are they doing there all of sudden?  " untill I watched the last episode which has perfect timing with USA's release of A:AoU.


----------



## nomad47 (May 1, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> I too was like "What are they doing there all of sudden?  " untill I watched the last episode which has perfect timing with USA's release of A:AoU.


Yeah..I watched the movie today after watching the last episode. I missed Coulson though. That guy should have been there


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

If you've watched the last episode of Gotham, you will get this. 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qJtO7x7.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> If you've watched the last episode of Gotham, you will get this.
> 
> ~snip~


----------



## ashs1 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Saw Gotham Finale episode today...

As far as the episode is  concerned, it was good but with inconsistencies..but that seems to be the general theme with the series..


Spoiler



Don Maroni's death was an incredible moment( right, babes ?  ).. but, i am not happy with the way Don Falcone's character is going...
Edward Nygma's character has been nicely setup for Season 2..can't wait for more him.. 
Barbara kean has been boring for most of the series, but she was gr8 in the finale..
Penguin has been the main villain for this season.. He'll be a bigger mafia in S2, i suppose..
& last but not the least..what the hell was thomas wayne upto ???? :O The cliffhanger was fantastic !!

Characters like Ivy, Joker ( possibly Jerome from the circus ), Harvey Dent, Victor Zsasz, Crane a.k.a. Scarecrow & hopefully tommy elliot (remember his role in Hush series ?? )  will make a comeback in S2..& there are reports that Hugo strange & Mr. freeze will also be in S2..Hoppefully, even Ra's. 

As far as acting goes, Jada Pinkett Smith as Fish Mooney was the best one in this season !! 



Spoiler



Hopefullly she's not dead !!





*
Gotham Season 1 : 7.5/10*


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Gotham Season 1 Episode 22 8/10*
(Season finale)

Gotham in its run has produced better episodes than this. To cramp up more shocks in one episode it seemed more disoriented than a tight script.
Hope they come up with second season; Penguin, Riddler just found their ground!


----------



## Flash (May 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> *Gotham Season 1 Episode 22 8/10*
> (Season finale)
> 
> Gotham in its run has produced better episodes than this. To cramp up more shocks in one episode it seemed more disoriented than a tight script.
> Hope they come up with second season; Penguin, Riddler just found their ground!





Spoiler



and Bruce Wayne, his cave.


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> As far as acting goes, Jada Pinkett Smith as Fish Mooney was the best one in this season !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



She's not coming back. Confirmed news. Read in newspaper here two weeks back.


----------



## RCuber (May 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Person of Interest S04E22 .. phew.. that was an awesome episode..


----------



## sling-shot (May 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Is that the last episode of this season or are there another 2? Waiting for the season to come to an end for binge watching @):-


----------



## ZTR (May 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> Is that the last episode of this season or are there another 2? Waiting for the season to come to an end for binge watching @):-


POI?
Last episode 
And do watch it as this season was quite epic


----------



## Inceptionist (May 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

It was last episode of the season. Now have to wait 4 months for next season.


----------



## sling-shot (May 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have watched the first half I think.


----------



## rhitwick (May 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Person of Interest S04E22*

If not everything, these guys know how to shoot the finale. An epic episode in this whole 4th season.

Would be looking forward to S05


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So many shows in queue to watch


----------



## henvile (May 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

That was one epic finale, can't wait for the next season.


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> *Person of Interest S04E22*
> 
> If not everything, these guys know how to shoot the finale. An epic episode in this whole 4th season.
> 
> Would be looking forward to S05



True that. This season has been amazing.


----------



## rhitwick (May 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Well two new shows are coming that I'll be looking out to are:-



> *DC's Legends of Tomorrow, CW:* Oh, DC is getting in on the game where you put your company before your superhero sho now? Cool. In the spinoff of Arrow and The Flash, time-traveling Rip Hunter is tasked with assembling a group of heroes and villains to take on a threat that sees the whole world—and time itself—in jeopardy. The series stars Brandon Routh, Victor Garber, Arthur Darvill, Caity Lotz, Ciarra Renee, Franz Drameh, Dominic Purcell and Wentworth Miller.



and



> *Supergirl, CBS:* The latest superhero to make the leap from comic book page to TV screen is Superman's cousin, Kara Zor-El. Glee's Melissa Benoist stars as Supergirl/Kara in the series from Greg Berlanti, Ali Adler, Andrew Kreisberg and Sarah Schechter. Calista Flockhart, Chyler Leigh, Mehcad Brooks also star.



Source : TV Cheat Sheet: Every New Show Picked Up So Far | E! Online


----------



## ashs1 (May 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I was planning on watching Constantine & i  Just saw the news that "Constantine" has been cancelled..


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Well two new shows are coming that I'll be looking out to are:-
> 
> _*DC's Legends of Tomorrow, CW:* Oh, DC is getting in on the game where you put your company before your superhero sho now? Cool. In the spinoff of Arrow and The Flash, time-traveling Rip Hunter is tasked with assembling a group of heroes and villains to take on a threat that sees the whole world—and time itself—in jeopardy. The series stars Brandon Routh, *Victor Garber,* Arthur Darvill, Caity Lotz, Ciarra Renee, Franz Drameh, Dominic Purcell and Wentworth Miller.
> _


No Robbie Amell? How will the Firestorm concept will work then?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ seems great...

Legends of Tomorrow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of programs broadcast by The CW - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=peKytMV167w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jackal_79 (May 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have just completed watching daredevil season 1. Excellent! to say the least. Has anyone watched homeland ?. Kinda stopped after season 1.


----------



## $hadow (May 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Has anyone watched supernatural. Thinking of starting the series.


----------



## zapout (May 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Supernatural till season 5 was very good, after that it's kind of pointless. I still watch and like it.  But the magic died at season 5. 
You should start it though,  you'll not regret it.


----------



## sling-shot (May 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> I have just completed watching daredevil season 1. Excellent! to say the least. Has anyone watched homeland ?. Kinda stopped after season 1.


OMG! Why did you stop? It never got boring. 
I am yet to watch Season 4 though.


----------



## sksundram (May 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^
The first two seasons of Homeland were incredible. It started to drift a little toward mediocrity in third season but it was still a must watch. After watching first few episodes of season 4, I was like wtf happened to the writers. Since then, I have stopped watching it. But it was not at all surprising after watching the last ep of season 3. Homeland was (sadly, no 'is') one of those shows which got better with each and every telecasted episode.

BTW, GOT S05E05 is out now.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Has anyone watched this series?. How is it?

Murdoch Mysteries (TV Series 2008? ) - IMDb


----------



## icebags (May 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

building up some expectations on this space survival type series : or may be the space exploration vibe may finally be back after the last few years.  

[YOUTUBE]1TqwBlTQfTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zapout (May 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Person of Interest has been renewed, but for 13 episode only 
‘Person Of Interest’ Gets 13-Episode Order — Will Season 5 Be Its Last? | Deadline

Please don't be the last season,  I don't like where this is going.


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

After watching the last episode of season 4 I am pretty sure Season 5 will be the last season.


----------



## sling-shot (May 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Once they reached the point where 2 machines were present, it was almost a dead end. May be some one will come up with an unthinkable story line.


----------



## zapout (May 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yes,  I know that this could be the end,  I'm just hoping against hope that it's not. 
I've to give props to the poi team,  they are aiming for quality rather than to poop out infinite seasons. 
Well atleast there will be less filler episodes.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

if it is ending then just be glad that it did not go the supernatural way.ppl don't understand that stretching any series beyond a certain point,no matter how good the series is,will lead to a downfall in quality.PoI started going downhill from s03 for me but at least it maintained some momentum.only tv series that should run beyond 2-3 seasons(of 24 eps) should be those based on novels,comics or some mythology topic.If PoI ended at s02 & supernatural at s05 i would have remembered them as great entertaining series but now they will just be another titles in my long list of watched tv series.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> if it is ending then just be glad that it did not go the supernatural way.ppl don't understand that stretching any series beyond a certain point,no matter how good the series is,will lead to a downfall in quality.PoI started going downhill from s03 for me but at least it maintained some momentum.only tv series that should run beyond 2-3 seasons(of 24 eps) should be those based on novels,comics or some mythology topic.If PoI ended at s02 & supernatural at s05 i would have remembered them as great entertaining series but now they will just be another titles in my long list of watched tv series.



Where do X-files fall in your above category?


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

How is Heroes? cause Heroes Reborn is an upcoming TV show and Zachary Levi is in that..


----------



## jackal_79 (May 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> How is Heroes? cause Heroes Reborn is an upcoming TV show and Zachary Levi is in that..



Heroes S1 was great. After that it lost it's steam.

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched this series?. How is it?
> 
> Murdoch Mysteries (TV Series 2008? ) - IMDb



Anyone?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Agents Of Shield season 2 finale was awesome.



Spoiler



Da fcuk happend to simmons in the ending?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

X-files was an exception because of its unique theme in its time,try running any similar show today beyond 5 seasons sustaining viewers' interest(fringe came closest i think but its 5th/last season was also just about avg).Even x-files went downhill after s07 i believe.In fact in recent time any series beyond 3-4 seasons is just stretching with quality going downhill.e.g.heroes,chuck,castle,mentalist,supernatural,TBBT,HIMYM etc.Compared to that any long running series still grabbing attention & viewer interest are series based on novels & comics like GoT,walking dead,vampire diaries etc.


----------



## Makx (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> How is Heroes? cause Heroes Reborn is an upcoming TV show and Zachary Levi is in that..





Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]HsVWWaodXio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ashs1 (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Planning on watching fringe... Anyone seen it? Good/bad?


----------



## zapout (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Fringe is good,  except for the last season. 
You should pick it up and continue if you like it


----------



## sksundram (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> Planning on watching fringe... Anyone seen it? Good/bad?



Fringe is on the better side of the spectrum. The last season messed up itself and my mind as well. 
My recommendation: Watch it.


----------



## abhigeek (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Upcoming new tv shows i'm rooting for.
Devil
Minority Report
Supergirl
Limitless
Dark Matter

PS: Those freakin AssH@les cancelled Forever. It was great show.


----------



## ajayritik (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So none of you guys discussing about any of the Indian TV Soaps. 
I guess that is the reason why this still thread is running.


----------



## R2K (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ajayritik said:


> So none of you guys discussing about any of the Indian TV Soaps.
> I guess that is the reason why this still thread is running.



Indian TV Soaps?

The only thing Indian TV soaps (atleast in my regional language) teach is to screw up the family/relationships inside our home.
Some of them are delivering pure evil messages to the viewers. And women somehow find entertainment in them.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> Indian TV Soaps?
> 
> The only thing Indian TV soaps (atleast in my regional language) teach is to screw up the family/relationships inside our home.
> Some of them are delivering pure evil messages to the viewers. And women somehow find entertainment in them.



absolutely, couldnt agree more


----------



## ajayritik (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



R2K said:


> Indian TV Soaps?
> 
> The only thing Indian TV soaps (atleast in my regional language) teach is to screw up the family/relationships inside our home.
> Some of them are delivering pure evil messages to the viewers. And women somehow find entertainment in them.





Nerevarine said:


> absolutely, couldnt agree more



But the thing is why do these crap still exist? 
I get so pissed of when my mom or my aunt are glued watching to this crap serials.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ajayritik said:


> But the thing is why do these crap still exist?
> I get so pissed of when my mom or my aunt are glued watching to this crap serials.


Those serials are the reason I eat dinner in my room watching some anime while rest of the family is watching the same crap over and over for years.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Why any indian tv channel release a tv show equal to the budget and quality ofarrow or agents of shield. I really wanted a high budget quality tv show in my local language


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

They target a "last generation" demographic if you know what I mean.. GoT, and all popular english shows target the the "current generation" demographic


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



alienempire said:


> Why any indian tv channel release a tv show equal to the budget and quality ofarrow or agents of shield. I really wanted a high budget quality tv show in my local language


The amount the main cast gets paid for one episode of Arrow/Agents of Shield/etc is equal to the budget of entire season (~22-25 episodes) of Indian TV shows.


----------



## abhigeek (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Even then Indian tv show maker running out a ideas.
Thats how you make a tv show.



Huge houses
Living like guest in your own house
Strict mother-in-law
Husband has no idea of what hell going in house
One villain in house to screw up everything
Kill off the leads and restart love story
Memory lost
Kidnapping
A stupid theme song that literally burst my ears off

So that sums up the indian tv show.


----------



## R2K (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> The amount the main cast gets paid for one episode of Arrow/Agents of Shield/etc is equal to the budget of entire season (~22-25 episodes) of Indian TV shows.



^^This

Read somewhere that cast of friends series were getting paid 1 million per episode by final seasons. That was 10+ years ago
Can't imagine how much these guys get paid nowadays by those standards.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ajayritik said:


> So none of you guys discussing about any of the Indian TV Soaps.
> I guess that is the reason why this still thread is running.



You want to discuss indian soaps on this thread?


----------



## ashs1 (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Imagine someone saying : last episode of the xyz Indian soap was good, but the mother in law could have been a bit more evil..


----------



## icebags (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> You want to discuss indian soaps on this thread?



why not ? balika badhu is quite addictive - someone would sure agree.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



icebags said:


> why not ? balika badhu is quite addictive - someone would sure agree.



Well it would be better to create a new thread called Must Not Watch TV shows and discuss almost all indian TV shows there!.


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

For those who have finished watching Arrow Finale . 

New Series 
DC's Legends of Tomorrow



Spoiler



Contains Major Arrow Ending Spoiler 


Spoiler


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



icebags said:


> why not ? balika badhu is quite addictive - someone would sure agree.


Addictive or not, its worse than crap.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> For those who have finished watching Arrow Finale .
> 
> New Series
> DC's Legends of Tomorrow
> ...


is that Wentworth Miller from Prison BREAK !!!!! O_O


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> is that Wentworth Miller from Prison BREAK !!!!! O_O



yep.. captain cold!! and has done many episodes in Flash and dominic purcell is also there 

- - - Updated - - -

Supergirl


----------



## ajayritik (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



icebags said:


> why not ? balika badhu is quite addictive - someone would sure agree.


I would almost agree with you here.
There is this serial on colors about a kid who is slave or bonded labour. I liked couple of episodes which I guess were telecast back to back and I liked it.
Balika badhu though I'm not sure. I asked my mom who used to be addicted to this serial about the storyline etc but don't recollect watching even one full episode of this.


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ajayritik said:


> I would almost agree with you here.
> There is this serial on colors about a kid who is slave or bonded labour. I liked couple of episodes which I guess were telecast back to back and I liked it.
> Balika badhu though I'm not sure. I asked my mom who used to be addicted to this serial about the storyline etc but don't recollect watching even one full episode of this.



Udaan


----------



## icebags (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> yep.. captain cold!! and has done many episodes in Flash and dominic purcell is also there
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Supergirl



that kind of looks the teenage female version of SM. a question though, was skirt part of original attire design ?  
i may watch a few episodes till it falls into the streamlines of more or less predictable romance storyline.



ajayritik said:


> I would almost agree with you here.
> There is this serial on colors about a kid who is slave or bonded labour. I liked couple of episodes which I guess were telecast back to back and I liked it.
> Balika badhu though I'm not sure. I asked my mom who used to be addicted to this serial about the storyline etc but don't recollect watching even one full episode of this.


 
hehe  and i don't like how they did never make a proper finale of chandrakanta or shaktiman.


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I am excited about the upcoming shows on superheroes. 

But anybody heard or watch the show Elementary? It's kind of spin-off on Sherlock Holmes, where lead is a female. Have got good reviews. Kinda interesting. On my watch list.


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just saw both the trailers.

Just tell me how's Avengers better than "Legends of tomorrow"? Ooohhhhh....
Can't even imagine how's "Justice League" movie going to turn out!!!

Concept of Supergirl seems good. Identity crisis of a superhero. A setup where people are not interested to use a hero's strength! Hmmmm

I'll watch both for sure.


----------



## harry10 (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> I am excited about the upcoming shows on superheroes.
> 
> But anybody heard or watch the show Elementary? It's kind of spin-off on Sherlock Holmes, where lead is a female. Have got good reviews. Kinda interesting. On my watch list.



Elementary is really good. Lead is not a female. Sherlock can't be a female  it's Dr. Watson who is female.


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> I am excited about the upcoming shows on superheroes.
> 
> But anybody heard or watch the show Elementary? It's kind of spin-off on Sherlock Holmes, where lead is a female. Have got good reviews. Kinda interesting. On my watch list.



It was good, I have seen the first two seasons, waiting for the current season to finish.


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



harry10 said:


> Elementary is really good. Lead is not a female. Sherlock can't be a female  it's Dr. Watson who is female.



Oh. I didn't know that. I will be starting this series asap.
I need a good distraction from life atm.


----------



## ankushv (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Buniyaad , Hum Log , Tamas , Bharat Ek Khoj , Yeh Jo Hai Zindagi to name a few . Watch them if you can .


----------



## ajayritik (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ankushv said:


> Buniyaad , Hum Log , Tamas , Bharat Ek Khoj , Yeh Jo Hai Zindagi to name a few . Watch them if you can .



Man this was such an enlightenment!


----------



## ankushv (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I was just trying to say that indian serials too are good . But not many good serials are made anymore . DD was good back then .


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ankushv said:


> I was just trying to say that indian serials too are good . But not many good serials are made anymore . DD was good back then .


90% of Indian serials concentrate mainly on family sentiments.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ The other 10% are CID and it's crime based TV show derivatives
(Supercops vs villains )


----------



## jackal_79 (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched this series?. How is it?
> 
> Murdoch Mysteries (TV Series 2008? ) - IMDb



Anyone???????


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody watching this?
Powers (TV Series 2015? ) - IMDb

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> ^ The other 10% are CID and it's crime based TV show derivatives
> (Supercops vs villains )



*beebom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/CID-Vs-Sherlock-Holmes.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (May 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Oh. I didn't know that. I will be starting this series asap.
> I need a good distraction from life atm.


Elementary lead is not female. Dr. Watson is female. I followed the show for first season. But its not like the Sherlock Holmes I expect it to be


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Elementary 1st season was good but 2nd season was mediocre.Main reason was lack of a good villain.haven't started 3rd season yet but i expect it to be similar to 2nd season.In fact both this & UK Sherlock suffers from same issue,they portray Sherlock as less intelligent & villains & Moriarty as more cunning then they were in original books/novels.


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

My good days are over. Moved from hotel to service apartment.

No more paid channels i.e. no more "Game of Thrones" and "Flash".

Its risky to go for 'other' sources here(USA)  :'(


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

~Snip~

Read Forum Rules


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Thanx!


----------



## icebags (May 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

another mysterious serie may appear in the dark black sky.

[YOUTUBE]yP2BoUMSK-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

game of drones has become boring, they changed so much from novels


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> game of drones has become boring, they changed so much from novels



Game of Drones. _Hmmm...._

You probably are watching entirely different series. 

- - - Updated - - -

The Expanse.. why does the trailer fail to appeal me. Looks more like a space soap opera. Actors doesn't seem good. Looks like a B grade sci fi series.

I could probably be wrong though.


----------



## icebags (May 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^its probably going to be some kind of like that, something like battlestar galactica or caprica type, will have to wait and see. for adventure content, i would bet on - the dark matter.

besides this could be appealing to some people as well.

[YOUTUBE]C6zVQXpUe_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nomad47 (May 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched the final two episodes of this season of Marvel's Agents of Shield. After a slow season, the finale was good. Fast, lots of action and interesting. Will be waiting for next season.


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



icebags said:


> ^its probably going to be some kind of like that, something like battlestar galactica or caprica type, will have to wait and see. for adventure content, i would bet on - the dark matter.
> 
> besides this could be appealing to some people as well.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]C6zVQXpUe_0[/YOUTUBE]



If I had a tail ... you would definitely see it wagging in excitement! Heroes! 
But the show would be nothing if characters like Hiro, Claire and Sylar don't return!!!!


----------



## ashs1 (May 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching impractical jokers season 1 last weekend.. Finished season 3 today... What a fantastic prank show.. Those guys are crazy 

Rating : 9/10


Will start daredevil season 1 this weekend.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

does anybody watch 'epic' channel here? it doesn't have many shows (i like it; 'less is good'), and during the daytime they mostly telecast old Hindi movies. but at nights or on weekends they have some good shows. its a very different channel from the whole gang of channels surrounding it left and right. shows like 'ekaant' and 'kahi suni' really feel like a cool breeze of fresh air! BGM, PQ, presentation, cinematography, narration (far less of Hinglish here), gfx, almost everything feels very different and refreshing!


----------



## Flash (May 23, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Supergirl* Pilot episode leaked 6 months ahead. Anyone watched?
Long before Flash started it's pilot episode got learned one month before, and the show garnered good reviews even before it was officially aired leading CW to believe that this series is gonna be a success.

Is it the marketing ploy of CW to leak Supergirl pilot, in the lines of Flash or was the insider job of a gruntled employee?


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Can we be sure it's complete pilot episode? It may happen that it's incomplete in some ways. I don't think CW needs to leak an episode to test the reception. Arrow and Flash have proved already.


----------



## Flash (May 23, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Can we be sure it's complete pilot episode? It may happen that it's incomplete in some ways. I don't think CW needs to leak an episode to test the reception. Arrow and Flash have proved already.


It's real.
*io9.com/i-saw-the-supergirl-pilot-and-it-s-actually-pretty-sup-1706318019


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

For those, who loved Daredevil TV series.
The 15 Geekiest Easter Eggs in Netflix's Daredevil | moviepilot.com


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Can we be sure it's complete pilot episode? It may happen that it's incomplete in some ways. I don't think CW needs to leak an episode to test the reception. Arrow and Flash have proved already.





Flash said:


> *Supergirl* Pilot episode leaked 6 months ahead. Anyone watched?
> Long before Flash started it's pilot episode got learned one month before, and the show garnered good reviews even before it was officially aired leading CW to believe that this series is gonna be a success.
> 
> Is it the marketing ploy of CW to leak Supergirl pilot, in the lines of Flash or was the insider job of a gruntled employee?



Supergirl is not from The CW rather it is from CBS Network and it also isnt a part of Arrow-Flash Universe (YET) and the "leak"  was a HD all effects completed one . Most probably WB themselves leaked it just to see reactions .


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rajatGod512 said:


> Supergirl is not from The CW rather it is from CBS Network and it also isnt a part of Arrow-Flash Universe (YET) and the "leak"  was a HD all effects completed one . Most probably WB themselves leaked it just to see reactions .



I would have to see, till when I can hold on to watching the Pilot episode of Supergirl. If it's good, a wait of 6 months would be a long wait. 

On a side note, welcome back. You were away since a long time.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching person of interest good tv series


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



alienempire said:


> Started watching person of interest good tv series



I can't find its good 720p streams/source


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

**** you game of thrones, seriously **** YOU

the TV Show has gone batshit, changed everything from the books im so mad right now, i wanna punch something


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Agents of S.H.E.I.L.D.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Started watching Agents of S.H.E.I.L.D.



This Should help you with Viewing Order


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> **** you game of thrones, seriously **** YOU
> 
> the TV Show has gone batshit, changed everything from the books im so mad right now, i wanna punch something



You know nothing Nervarine ... 

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> *Supergirl* Pilot episode leaked 6 months ahead. Anyone watched?
> Long before Flash started it's pilot episode got learned one month before, and the show garnered good reviews even before it was officially aired leading CW to believe that this series is gonna be a success.
> 
> Is it the marketing ploy of CW to leak Supergirl pilot, in the lines of Flash or was the insider job of a gruntled employee?



Dont like the looks of it... *cough watched..cough..too many..pron parodies cough*

If only super-girl had super-b00bies.


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam_738844 said:


> You know nothing Nervarine ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Google for "power girl" 

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> This Should help you with Viewing Order


Watched all of the movies, have to watch AoS and oneshots. Thanks.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Google for "power girl"



i know right


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Google for "power girl"
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



B00b window


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I accidentally let out the spoiler to today's episode to my friends because i was so pissed, and now they hate me :/


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> I accidentally let out the spoiler to today's episode to my friends because i was so pissed, and now they hate me :/


If you want to know what hate is tell them what happens NEXT week when they st.....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION],are you talking about GoT & how much have they changed it from books(i may not go for the series at all if there are too many differences)?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION],are you talking about GoT & how much have they changed it from books(i may not go for the series at all if there are too many differences)?



there was a single major difference from the books in the last episode which really pissed me off, a side character died who wasnt supposed to :/
I believe George RR Martin has revealed his plans for his future books to the TV show script writers because he wont be able to complete his future books in time, before the premiere of the TV Shows.. maybe thats why, the character im referring to died.. If so, the character's fate is sealed, even in the books


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i see.then i guess i will wait for the tv series to finish first.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> i see.then i guess i will wait for the tv series to finish first.



it will take 4-5 years for that, you should start now anyways.. the TV show, despite it's difference from the books is one of the best adaptations I have ever seen..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

not this year anyway,not much free time.maybe next year if i get enough free time.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Mr. Robot* arguably the _most approximate to real life_, hacking themed show beginning soon.

*www.gstatic.com/tv/thumb/tvbanners/11682476/p11682476_b_v7_aa.jpg

The pilot episode was aired for free on YouTube and many other channels. (Not available in India due to country restrictions. Can be downloaded using torrent hash 047FF81821554C169AB769A2730AEDDDB4465F34)

I am already hooked after watching the pilot alone.

_My rating for the pilot_ *8/10*

NOTE : Look at the way they were marketing it here USA Network Pulls Out All The Stops for 'Mr. Robot' Launch


----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> i see.then i guess i will wait for the tv series to finish first.



I just watched all of it. This is a very good idea. Wait for it to finish. 



Nerevarine said:


> there was a single major difference from the books in the last episode which really pissed me off, a side character died who wasnt supposed to :/
> I believe George RR Martin has revealed his plans for his future books to the TV show script writers because he wont be able to complete his future books in time, before the premiere of the TV Shows.. maybe thats why, the character im referring to died.. If so, the character's fate is sealed, even in the books





Spoiler



The hound? He may live. Death is uncertain. or Shireen?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> I just watched all of it. This is a very good idea. Wait for it to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



shireen dude, she hasnt died in the books.. also Ser Barristan selmy hasnt died in the books but is dead in the TV Show..



also, I predict that there will be 4 more seasons of GOT at max.. Episode 10 has already breached the first chapter of Winds of Winter (the 6th book that hasnt even been released yet)


----------



## theserpent (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Silicon Valley - 8.5/10 done with season 1


----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> shireen dude, she hasnt died in the books.. also Ser Barristan selmy hasnt died in the books but is dead in the TV Show..





Spoiler



Ah yes, good to know. In the TV series, Barristan's death was was anti climatic, even random.


Don't want to read the books as will have to wait for that to finish as well. The episodes GRRM wrote for television are really good though.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ano, if you have watched the first season and paid attention, are u aware of the 



Spoiler



who is speculated to be the real parents of Jon snow


.. its not a spoiler, its just strongly implied, both in the books and robert's quotes from the first season


----------



## Anorion (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

yes. Think so. 


Spoiler



Lyanna Stark?

Apart from the initials carved into the wall at Castle Black, Jon is unsure about his father. Everyone makes it clear to him he is a *******, but also that he is not a Stark. He refuses the offer to take the name and the land and titles. Ned Stark finds it difficult to honestly talk about two things, his sister and Jon's mother. Maybe they are one thing. Think it is foreshadowed nicely.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> yes. Think so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



right on, jon fits the "ice and fire" theme pretty well as he is the son of 2 houses known for "ice" and "fire"


also did u see, today's epiode


----------



## Anorion (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

yes


Spoiler



Will Scarlet Witch bring him back to life? At this moment, actually want the White Walkers come down, re-animate all the dead, and clean up the known world. They are the coolest.


----------



## Flash (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Spoiler



Stark, Scarlet witch - For a moment, i thought you were talking about something related to Avengers..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> yes
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Dont know yet, perhaps.. the episode ended, right at the ending of the 5th book, therefore  everything from this point on will be 6th book territory, which i dont know yet
but have to say, episode 10 was amazing, especially the last part


----------



## abhidev (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

finished 'Arrow' season 1....started season 2.

Have to start Flash too.... I know I have a lot to catch up


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Flash is really awesome... You should definitely see it. Arrow will be awesome in 2nd season but you gotta wade through the third season...


----------



## Anorion (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> I believe George RR Martin has revealed his plans for his future books to the TV show script writers because he wont be able to complete his future books in time, before the premiere of the TV Shows.. maybe thats why, the character im referring to died.. If so, the character's fate is sealed, even in the books





Spoiler



he told them the ultimate fate of the major characters. maybe fate is sealed, but is Shireen a major character?
So Stannis is not dead in the books? He told them Barristan is going to die. He told them Shireen is going to be sacrificed. He probably told them Shireen's mom is going to die, but expected her to be sacrificed by Stannis, it was one more thing that Stannis could have given. 
He obviously told them Jon Snow is going to live. It would not be a cliffhanger. Otherwise it would be the stupidest cliffhanger ever. 
There are apparently two battles early in the next book/season, one at Slaver's Bay and one in the north. Expected Barristan to die here. There are too many shaggy dog stories in the tv series.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in the books barristan, shireen or shireen's mom hasnt died yet.. yes, i too expect the next major battle in slaver's bay will take barristan's life .. there are just way too many theories but  the thing is GRRM is a writer that shits on generic fantasy writing.. he will do something totally unexpected and we will all ragequit after reading/watching only to return again..
Also, There is a new theory that Mr Friendzone is Azor ahai and will have to stab Dany in the heart to make his magic sword (like the original Azor ahai did)
[YOUTUBE]watch?v=tBvOQPD_cD8[/YOUTUBE]
However, I believe this is totally false, there is a character in the books called Jon Connington (i wont spoil anything else), he is the one that gets greyscale and not Jorah.. The TV show didnt have budget to include him and thus made him into Jorah


----------



## Anorion (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

ah. expected Selyse was going to be used to make that sword.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Hey thats just a theory, A  film theory..


----------



## Anorion (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Spoiler



Even if prophecies have to come true, there are very specific circumstances for the forging of that sword. 
think there are more dragons.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Where you guys download the shows from?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I use popcorn time to stream the shows (Game of Thrones etc).. for cartoons like south park, there's a better alternative : kisscartoons.me and anime : kissanime.me


----------



## Anorion (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

southpark here : South Park - Watch Full Episodes, Clips & More | South Park Studios

no download


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished with game of thrones.. What a roller coaster season.. Fantastic ending to season 5 with lots of twists.. 

Also finished with history channel's world War documentary series.. A bit biased but nevertheless, a very good one.. 

Counting the days for suits season premiere.. 
& also started with CNN's cold war documentary series...


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Currently watching Sense8 and White Collar(S3) . Contrasting stories and lots of twists and turns. Loving it. Also delighted to see Indian Actors like Anupam Kher and Tina Desai.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Season 3 for "Orange is the new black" is up on Netflix, started watching it yesterday .....
I am also watching season 5 of "The Walking Dead", completed 8 episodes. "Daredevil" is on my next list, heard a lot about this show from everyone.
Another TV series "Sense8" also is being praised a lot and is also available on Netflix, so that is on my list as well.


----------



## true_lies (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

going through my TV shows collection and just realized...
did they skip Sherlock to next year?


----------



## Flash (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed watching "Wolverine and the X-men".


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



true_lies said:


> going through my TV shows collection and just realized...
> did they skip Sherlock to next year?



S1-2010, S2-2012. S3-2014, So S4 is expected in 2016. They didn't postpone it.


----------



## true_lies (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ariftwister said:


> S1-2010, S2-2012. S3-2014, So S4 is expected in 2016. They didn't postpone it.



oh, 2 year gap.
didn't know that, watched the first 3 seasons in one go. guess its worth the wait


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched first episode of Sherlock yesterday night.
It's good. Sherlock is shown to have little apathy towards others, and very rude to non-geniuses.

Here's one thing I didn't get from first episode:


Spoiler



When it's revealed that Watson didn't need the crutch, we never get to know the reason why he was pretending to be paralyzed with right leg. Any thing I missed?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Watched first episode of Sherlock yesterday night.
> It's good. Sherlock is shown to have little apathy towards others, and very rude to non-geniuses.
> 
> Here's one thing I didn't get from first episode:
> ...





Spoiler



Oh no,  he didn't pretend. He had a condition (don't know the exact medical term) that made him limping because he isn't doing anything. He is a war veteran and misses the war action. So seeing this,  Sherlock made him run along with him. So by that running watson realizes he don't need the walking stick there after.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ariftwister said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no,  he didn't pretend. He had a condition (don't know the exact medical term) that made him limping because he isn't doing anything. He is a war veteran and misses the war action. So seeing this,  Sherlock made him run along with him. So by that running watson realizes he don't need the walking stick there after.



I really doubt that.


Spoiler



As we see, he left the crutch by accident, and started running immediately. There was no "transition". It seemed as if Watson caught in the moment and forgot to 'act' the limping. And since he had to catch that murderer, he ran along with Sherlock.



Anyway, I am hoping to see some good episodes in rest of the reason and in more seasons.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION],i found Sherlock s02 is not as good as s01 & s03 was a letdown for me.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> I really doubt that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



There you go.

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION],i found Sherlock s02 is not as good as s01 & s03 was a letdown for me.



I wouldn't say whole of the S2, but S2E3 is one of the best episodes not to mention the damn cliffhanger at the end.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

sherlock s02e02 main plot device seemed a ripoff of batman begins while e01 undermined the intelligence of sherlock as well as irene.e03 did not do justice to moriarty's intelligence as well.these ep are stll above avg compared to other shows but considering that it is a 3ep show with a 2 yr break such episodes are just not acceptable(s03e02 was a complete filler in my opinion).


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> sherlock s02e02 main plot device seemed a ripoff of batman begins while e01 undermined the intelligence of sherlock as well as irene.e03 did not do justice to moriarty's intelligence as well.these ep are stll above avg compared to other shows but considering that it is a 3ep show with a 2 yr break such episodes are just not acceptable(s03e02 was a complete filler in my opinion).



Those are my thoughts too. Just 3 episodes in 2 years. Each episodes demands to be like a movie. Even the length is that of a movie!! 

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> There you go.



Thanks !


----------



## harry10 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Season 3 was the worst. They tried to show a humorous Sherlock when in books he has always been serious. Also the writing was weak. Really hope Season 4 next year overcomes it.


----------



## rahullak (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I like the different take on Sherlock Holmes in these episodes. I grew up reading about his adventures and watching the old shows, so this modern era Holmes is refreshing. Although, I must say Moriarty in this show as quite far removed from my imaginings. The Moriarty in the latest Sherlock Holmes movie is more closer to how I see him, closer to the books, as well as the Star Trek episodes in which he appears.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

S3E2 of Sherlock was the best for me.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finally finished watching white collar, s6 finale was kind of a Bollywood movie plot.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Breaking Bad. Season 6 announced! hyped ! who's with me?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Finished Breaking Bad. Season 6 announced! hyped ! who's with me?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Shooting starts July 2015. Hopefully it'll be out next year.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Finished Breaking Bad. Season 6 announced! hyped ! who's with me?



really ? wow


----------



## ZTR (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> really ? wow


Nope
Its all a hoax
And plus how can you expect a next season when the main character is dead?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Vince Gilligan Announces Breaking Bad Season 6; Begins Shooting July 2015 â€“ Walt Did Not Die! - News Examiner - Examine Your World

you may be right ZTR,this does sound hoaxy now


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ It better not be a hoax then


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> Nope
> Its all a hoax
> And plus how can you expect a next season when the main character is *****?



Spoiler ??


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dashing.sujay said:


> Spoiler ??


oh yes. I dunno, i saw it on a google plus post. Not sure if a hoax or not.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Finished Breaking Bad. Season 6 announced! hyped ! who's with me?



I liked how 5th sesson ended. Please don't ruin it by meaningless extension of series.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ankush28 said:


> I liked how 5th sesson ended. Please don't ruin it by meaningless extension of series.


But I would really like to see how innovative they can be to have a more season after this end. I really want to. It doesn't looks like a hoax, they announced it on their twitter page.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

It seems a hoax cause its only announced on one or two sites and also the creator hasn't confirmed it
Also:
Breaking Bad season 6 hoax: Vince Gilligan has not confirmed a new series - News - TV & Radio - The Independent


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> But I would really like to see how innovative they can be to have a more season after this end. I really want to. It doesn't looks like a hoax, they announced it on their twitter page.



Count me in. I still want to see what happen to the rest of the reaming cast.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

nikhil, can you link the original twitter post ..  I really wish they make season 6


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Nah, I saw the Twitter post on the link you just gave.


----------



## Makx (Jun 28, 2015)

*Hoax*

That site just reran a year old hoax run by another satirical website The National Report - Vince Gilligan Announces Breaking Bad Season 6; Begins Shooting Jan. 2015 – Walt Did Not Die!, that too with the same old content and  with the same writer "Darius Rubics".

5 Fake News Sites to Avoid Sharing (Part 2) now.snopes.com - "The News Examiner skirts Facebook’s crackdown on fake news sites by mixing real news and listicle items in with its fake news reports, but the site neither identifies its fake news items as “satire” nor carries a disclaimer to that effect."


----------



## harry10 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Done with 2 seasons of House MD. What a brilliant show so far. Now I can understand why it has won so many awards. Entire cast is amazing and the writing is top notch.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

True Detective Season 2 start seems solid. Loved the first episode. The music especially was spot on. Can't wait for the next episode(will be out tonight)


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



thetechfreak said:


> True Detective Season 2 start seems solid. Loved the first episode. The music especially was spot on. Can't wait for the next episode(will be out tonight)


True Detective Season 2 started? Wow. 

Is it a new story with new characters or same characters from last season?


----------



## Naveen.S (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> True Detective Season 2 started? Wow.
> 
> Is it a new story with new characters or same characters from last season?



New Story with new characters. Its really good.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

This thread makes me feel that Digit is full of engineers who spend most of their hostel/rest time watching seasons just like we used to do at college..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ not even denying that


----------



## icebags (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ShankJ said:


> This thread makes me feel that Digit is full of engineers who spend most of their hostel/rest time watching seasons just like we used to do at college..



it's true ! many it guys spend their free time watching seasons and movies !


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed *Prison Break*
9/10

Disappointed with the ending.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Completed *Prison Break*
> 9/10
> 
> Disappointed with the ending.



yeah the ending was bad, also make sure u watch the movie that came right after.. Prison break s1 was fantastic, s3 was okay, s2 and 4 were kinda crap


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> yeah the ending was bad, also make sure u watch the movie that came right after.. Prison break s1 was fantastic, s3 was okay, s2 and 4 were kinda crap


What movie? IMDB link please.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Prison Break: The Final Break (Video 2009) - IMDb


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> Prison Break: The Final Break (Video 2009) - IMDb


Aaahh....
This was episode 23-24 for season 4.

I've watched it already.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> True Detective Season 2 started? Wow.
> 
> Is it a new story with new characters or same characters from last season?



New season and all new chars. The 2nd episode was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



thetechfreak said:


> New season and all new chars. The 2nd episode was absolutely brilliant.



Looks like it is time to start watching s2.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> sherlock s02e02 main plot device seemed a ripoff of batman begins while e01 undermined the intelligence of sherlock as well as irene.e03 did not do justice to moriarty's intelligence as well.these ep are stll above avg compared to other shows but considering that it is a 3ep show with a 2 yr break such episodes are just not acceptable(s03e02 was a complete filler in my opinion).



Oh my. I read your post a while ago. And today when I actually watched S3 Ep2, it did appear as a filler, but it still was a good show. Never before in the episodes had I laughed so much. And the editing done during the last scenes, (Sherlock talking to 4 woman and the wedding scene) was well done.

S2 Ep2 was truly like a feature film. We get to see a nice love (kinda) story, a story that keeps you glued to your seat. Irene seemed to be someone Sherlock had a hard time figuring out. Maybe it could be due to Sherlock weakness towards the character. (Whatever, she's hot).  (Btw we still don't know where is Irene, since in the S3 Ep2 we get to know [inside Sherlock's Mind Palace] that she IS actually somewhere, not dead). So Irene might return again in future. In all, I enjoyed it.

Will probably watch the Finale (S3 Ep3) this weekend.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Better call Saul - first 3 episodes* .... so finally I started the most anticipated TV series of this year. It would not be wrong to say that after Breaking Bad, arguably THE best and successful TV show of all time, the expectations for Better call Saul were sky rocketing. I have completed the first 3 episodes and I am glad to say up untill now level of interest and curiosity it has generated is exactly like BB if not better. The feel is very much like BB, but still manages to be very different. The camera angles cinematography, the music and everything that made BB an executive show is there in Better call saul as well. But the plot line is totally different. Performances are spot on, I will review again when I am done with the show as the first season has only 10 episodes. Up until now its *7.8/10* for the show.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Hey.... have anyone of you watched Rick and Morty? Nice show. Check it out.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> *Better call Saul - first 3 episodes* .... so finally I started the most anticipated TV series of this year. It would not be wrong to say that after Breaking Bad, arguably THE best and successful TV show of all time, the expectations for Better call Saul were sky rocketing. I have completed the first 3 episodes and I am glad to say up untill now level of interest and curiosity it has generated is exactly like BB if not better. The feel is very much like BB, but still manages to be very different. The camera angles cinematography, the music and everything that made BB an executive show is there in Better call saul as well. But the plot line is totally different. Performances are spot on, I will review again when I am done with the show as the first season has only 10 episodes. Up until now its *7.8/10* for the show.



its really good watched all the 10 episodes love the bb type filming sometimes slow and peaceful sometimes oppostie


----------



## dissel (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



papul1993 said:


> Hey.... have anyone of you watched Rick and Morty? Nice show. Check it out.



If you like Rick & Morty, you may like Futurma .


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dissel said:


> If you like Rick & Morty, you may like Futurma .



I love Futurama. I guess Rick and Morty would be nice!?


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Suits Season 5* has started..finished watching 2 episodes..so far, its awesome...

Almost Finished with fringe Season 1.. Pretty interesting show !!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> *Suits Season 5* has started..finished watching 2 episodes..so far, its awesome...



How is Suits awesome. Doesn't hurt to give more opinions!
I have watched couple of episodes of Suits on TV on random time. I think it's just about office politics?


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> *Suits Season 5* has started..finished watching 2 episodes..so far, its awesome...
> 
> Almost Finished with fringe Season 1.. Pretty interesting show !!



So much legal stuff. Sometimes don't understand what they are saying.


----------



## dissel (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> How is Suits awesome. Doesn't hurt to give more opinions!
> I have watched couple of episodes of Suits on TV on random time. I think it's just about office politics?



Suits is very fast moving Office / Legal Firm Drama - There is a inner story going on in between all character which is pretty much interesting (to my taste)....and picking up random episode will not give you any idea.

To my opinion if you like to watch US court room Drama, then you will love it. Suits is similar to "Boston Legal" but in very fast moving pace. 

About getting Season 5 - There is no point to watch it now because they make 8/10 Episode this year and stop, Then they make remaining episode next year - Best time to pick up Suits S05 at March 2016.

Two interesting character I like after completion of S04 - Donna & Louis Lit.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> How is Suits awesome. Doesn't hurt to give more opinions!
> I have watched couple of episodes of Suits on TV on random time. I think it's just about office politics?



office politics, legal drama, side angles & like  [MENTION=11717]dissel[/MENTION] said, its similar to boston legal but much faster..

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> How is Suits awesome. Doesn't hurt to give more opinions!
> I have watched couple of episodes of Suits on TV on random time. I think it's just about office politics?



office politics, legal drama, side angles & like [MENTION=11717]dissel[/MENTION] said, its similar to boston legal but much faster..


----------



## sam9s (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

* Better Call Saul - Season 1* ... Thoroughly enjoyed, specially coz in BB saul was one of my fav character. Better call saul is a prequel to BB as far as character saul is concerned, and even though some of the reviewers feel that saul,(jimmy in this case) is portrayed to nice and timid to become the "saul" of BB as we know it. For me the transition was perfect, slow but convincing, with multiple layers of character development which becomes visible layer by layer as the season progresses and it would be interesting to see how Jimmy transitions to saul with due course of time. 


We also get glimpses of Mike Ermantraut (Jonathan Banks), who was great. His background was also as interesting as any character of BB. He gave a tremendous performances in couple of episodes...........its solid* 8.5/10* for Better Call Saul. Looking forward to season 2...


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Silicon Valley anyone?


----------



## ZTR (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



vedula.k95 said:


> Silicon Valley anyone?


Second season finished albeit on a cliffhanger lol


----------



## abhidev (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Arrow season - 3 ....


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> How is Suits awesome. Doesn't hurt to give more opinions!
> I have watched couple of episodes of Suits on TV on random time. I think it's just about office politics?



[YOUTUBE]0Mdr_XwWApE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rahullak (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I find Suits to be a really intriguing show. It starts off as legal drama, interesting character positions. What really keeps me interested is the way in which the characters stay true to their inner motivations and their core selves while at the same time showing progress through the seasons. Ever main character is tested and stretched personally and professionally, and while there are season-long arcs, I come off feeling satisfied at the end of nearly every episode.

And all this from me who used to binge-watch shows like there was no tomorrow when I was in the US.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Suits is one stellar show ...


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

watching Agents of S.H.E.I.L.D - Episode 20


----------



## sam9s (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Bosch - Season 1*.......A well written nice drama thriller. Its based on the book written by the same name and all reviews are comparing this with the book and praising all over as to how close Titus Welliver, is to the character portrayed in the book. I however have not read the book so could only rate it as against to the other mystery thriller TV series I have seen and Bosch definitely comes in top 5. Its not as good as "The Killing" but is equally good as the other Brit TV series called "Broadchurch". Even though the situation, the character portrayal is a bit cliched, as it has the same dark feeling, with protagonist having a dark past. The antagonist using the same vulnerable past to haunt him, the misunderstood love life, A cruel AssH**e senior who never lets a moment go by humiliating our hero ..... so on and so forth. However the presentation, performances and the plot makes it up for a truly enjoyable and engaging TV series. Just 10 episode for the season 1. This is one TV series that I will continue when subsequent seasons follow......*7.8/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Daredevil S01 9/10*

Its been 12 years since I had last seen the "Daredevil" movie. I was in college at that time. Slowly the "new" superheroes were coming in-front of me in the form of movies and I liked "Daredevil". The Ben Affleck haters can hate me and Ben for that but I liked that movie.

And, then I watched this TV series. Missed the "DD" sign though!

Coming back to topic.

Very high production value can only be compared to first season of "Hannibal" in that.
Cinematography and fight choreography reminded me of "Arrow" first season.

Till episode 9 the pace was really good but from episode 10 the pace slows down and could not get the same momentum till the finale.
The "Stick" episode was only for fans I guess to show a glimpse of "him". I don't see any other significance of that episode other than that.

Overall, a very well made TV series which I'm gonna follow to second season for sure.


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed watching Agents of S.H.E.I.L.D - Season 1. 
Son of Coul is turning out to be my favorite.

If any of you wants to see him in funny role, watch "Ultimate Spiderman" where 


Spoiler



Coulson is school principal and Spiderman/Luke Cage/Iron Fist/White Tiger/Nova are students working Undercover



- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> *Daredevil S01 9/10*
> 
> Its been 12 years since I had last seen the "Daredevil" movie. I was in college at that time. Slowly the "new" superheroes were coming in-front of me in the form of movies and I liked "Daredevil". The Ben Affleck haters can hate me and Ben for that but I liked that movie.
> 
> ...


DD series's intro music is one of the best TV series music i ever heard.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching True Detective season 2.

However I cannot rate this one yet since like the last True Detective season, this one is basically like one episode told over the period of the season. The story seems interesting so far and characters have very detailed personalities.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Has anyone see Daredevil?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



$hadow said:


> Has anyone see Daredevil?



Way better than Arrow.


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Way better than Arrow.


Agreed, geared towards mature audience.


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Arrow is TV's Batman.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Arrow is TV's* wannabe *Batman.


FTFY


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

VEry much agree, such plot similarity much not nice


----------



## sam9s (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> *Daredevil S01 9/10*
> 
> Its been 12 years since I had last seen the "Daredevil" movie. I was in college at that time. Slowly the "new" superheroes were coming in-front of me in the form of movies and I liked "Daredevil". The Ben Affleck haters can hate me and Ben for that but I liked that movie.
> 
> ...



Yes daredevil looks promising, I am on episode 5 and I can say I am impressed. Very gritty and dark. Well thought out plot and presentation.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Way better than Arrow.



Ah good to hear that. Looks like I am not the only one with this point of view.


----------



## harry10 (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



$hadow said:


> Ah good to hear that. Looks like I am not the only one with this point of view.



I guess whoever has seen both will agree how superior Daredevil is. Just wish second season lives up to the hype of first.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

After too much hearing about the show i started and completed True Detective season 1 finally, its a good show but it didnt stand out for me atleast i dont know why its too popular over other crime shows maybe this is not the genre for me


----------



## sam9s (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

True Detective was awesome the presentation and performances were nail biting ........ very excited for second season


----------



## Inceptionist (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

comparing daredevil and arrow is unnecessary imo. both as are different as x-men (2000) and the dark knight (2008). daredevil is a action/crime drama with a superhero in it. arrow is superhero show staying close to source material and all the weirdness of it. boxing glove arrow anyone?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> comparing daredevil and arrow is unnecessary imo. both as are different as x-men (2000) and the dark knight (2008). daredevil is a action/crime drama with a superhero in it. *arrow is superhero show staying close to source material and all the weirdness of it. *boxing glove arrow anyone?


Ra's Al Ghul isn't related to Arrow, he's a batman super-villain. The league of assassins was also unnecessary addition to the show.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> comparing daredevil and arrow is unnecessary imo. both as are different as x-men (2000) and the dark knight (2008). daredevil is a action/crime drama with a superhero in it. arrow is superhero show staying close to source material and all the weirdness of it. boxing glove arrow anyone?



I beg to differ here.

Neither Arrow nor Daredevil posses any superhuman powers. Rather Daredevil has super hearing powers whereas Arrow lacks any bit such augmented powers.

BUT, both are broke, fights crime staying more close to ground and with only sheer willpower. Arrow might have the help of gadgets here but that too seldom (I can talk about TV show only at this moment as we are talking about TV shows here only)


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody here who has watched the UK and US versions of Being Human? 
If yes, how do they compare?

I am about to complete UK version and feeling little down in the last season. Read somewhere that the two versions differ in the tone and storyline. So need to decide if it is worth my time to watch the US version too or not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have watched both & US version has a happier storyline/ending.in fact US version deviates completely from UK version after the initial start.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I was mostly talking about the tone of the show, not just the protagonists. Daredevil is aiming for the gritty crime action feel while Arrow has lighter tone and it is staying close to comic books. Even more so in next season. 

A vigilante using just some facepaint and a hood to hide his identity? That wouldn't work so well in Daredevil. Or a characters like Felicity, or the Arrow-obsessed Cupid.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> I was mostly talking about the tone of the show, not just the protagonists. Daredevil is aiming for the gritty crime action feel while Arrow has lighter tone and it is staying close to comic books. Even more so in next season.
> 
> A vigilante using just some facepaint and a hood to hide his identity? That wouldn't work so well in Daredevil. Or a characters like Felicity, or the Arrow-obsessed Cupid.


Arrow has lighter tone, the flash has even more lighter tone


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Guys..can u suggest a good tv series app that provides notification/alert/info on the next episode that will be broadcasted ??( for e.g : the next episode of suits will be broadcasted on 22 July..I need the app to provide me a notification/alert on 22nd to remind me of the broadcast )..If the app can provide additional info like the cast/summary, that is a great +. 
So far, i've come across 3 such apps that meets my requirements : 
1. Next Episode : This seems to be the most basic app of the three. RAM usage & space consumption is low, but the UI seems a bit unpolished. A bit slower than the other 2 apps. & not to forget, Ads. 
Link : *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.nextepisode.android&hl=en


2. Series guide  : I found this to be a gr8 app. UI is pleasant, space consumption is around50-60mb, ram consumption is also not very high. One of the features i loved about this app is the ability to mark a particular episode/season as watched. It then calculates the overall time i've spent watching the episodes. ( very useful for making yourself feel guilty for watching episodes while you have exams  )
UI is definitely better than_ next Episode._.
LINK : *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.battlelancer.seriesguide

3. TVShow Time : Just like series guide, this app has a gr8 UI. Space consumption is low, while the RAM usage is slightly high.( around 80 mb .this shouldn't be a problem for 2GB phones though ). This too has the feature to marl a episode/season as watched.
LINK : *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tozelabs.tvshowtime

Among these three, i am confused between seriesGuide and TVShow time. If aany of guys have used these apps before, please suggest the better one among these two.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Have been using series guide for quite some time now and its does a great job 
You also have an option of adding a widget to homescreen to show all the upcoming shows and timings


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> Have been using series guide for quite some time now and its does a great job
> You also have an option of adding a widget to homescreen to show all the upcoming shows and timings


I am still exploring the settings in both apps..
Just realised that Series guide activates the notification feature when you buy the paid app. ( ₹349)..though it is not a huge price to pay , it seems less vfm considering that the only advantages of a paid version is notifications..
Tvshow time has the notification feature in the free version, will explore more and report .


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Really liked Impractical Jokers ,now watching previous seasons


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nanducob said:


> Really liked Impractical Jokers ,now watching previous seasons


One of the best improv comedy shows if not the best !!! I don't know why this show hasn't gained much popularity..season 4 resumed yesterday  ..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Nobody watching Mr. Robot?? its pretty good


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pkkumarcool said:


> Nobody watching Mr. Robot?? its pretty good



it's not good.. it's great...

- - - Updated - - -



ashs1 said:


> Among these three, i am confused between seriesGuide and TVShow time. If aany of guys have used these apps before, please suggest the better one among these two.



as you are in Nagpur.. you don't need those needless app just use to-do list like "Google keep" and complete the task..


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have added iCal feed of EpisodeCalendar.com into my Google Calendar. *Simple Calendar Widget* for Google Calendars does a fine job as a reminder app/widget. You may not like widget's default settings and have to reconfigure a few options.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> Guys..can u suggest a good tv series app that provides notification/alert/info on the next episode that will be broadcasted ??( for e.g : the next episode of suits will be broadcasted on 22 July..I need the app to provide me a notification/alert on 22nd to remind me of the broadcast )..If the app can provide additional info like the cast/summary, that is a great +.
> So far, i've come across 3 such apps that meets my requirements :
> 1. Next Episode : This seems to be the most basic app of the three. RAM usage & space consumption is low, but the UI seems a bit unpolished. A bit slower than the other 2 apps. & not to forget, Ads.
> Link : *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.nextepisode.android&hl=en
> ...


Been using TV show time, it fulfills my need. I manually check upcoming episodes though.


pkkumarcool said:


> Nobody watching Mr. Robot?? its pretty good


It was good, becoming boring now.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pkkumarcool said:


> Nobody watching Mr. Robot?? its pretty good


I like the attention to detail. But am too confused by the storyline at present and not liking the direction it is taking as I understand it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The first episode was great almost spot on literally then it started to lost it marker for me but lets see how the next episode goes on


----------



## Vyom (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The fifth episode of Mr Robot was really good. Very intense. The girl used Freenode's IRC channel to try to talk with the Dark Army. Sad she was banned though. Epic realism.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> The fifth episode of Mr Robot was really good. Very intense. The girl used Freenode's IRC channel to try to talk with the Dark Army. Sad she was banned though. Epic realism.


Yes it was more of my favorite techie techie stuff almost like the first episode


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



tanmaymohan said:


> Yes it was more of my favorite techie techie stuff almost like the first episode



Yea, but how many actual hackers have the guts to actually go into the Den's nest!!
I guess this is where the borderline between 'a show' is. That's not a documentary.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Naked and Afraid Season 1*

This is one reality show that I don't regret downloading.

Recommended.


----------



## 13zero8 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

No one watching Wayward Pines ? Its a nice change to see a well written tight series after a while. Another show with a supernatural touch nowadays is Whispers. More to do with aliens, great performances by some of the kids. Eerie at parts. Dark Matter also worth checking out for the fans of the comics rest might fight it draggy at parts. I am waiting for "The 100" to return.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So I created a thread on Mr. Robot. Show is turning out quite something.
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/19293...berpunk-thriller-drama-television-series.html


----------



## Naveen.S (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Prison Break sequel officially ordered at Fox. Brothers and a few other key characters will be back in sequel.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Naveen.S said:


> Prison Break sequel officially ordered at Fox. Brothers and a few other key characters will be back in sequel.


But Michael Scofield is dead.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But Michael Scofield is dead.


Its a reboot.

Knepper's T-bag was great.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Naveen.S said:


> Prison Break sequel officially ordered at Fox. Brothers and a few other key characters will be back in sequel.


Thanks, a good new I have heard in a long time!!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching "The Tomorrow People" series. Sort of like X-men.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Watching "The Tomorrow People" series. Sort of like X-men.



too bad it got scrapped after one season, I liked it.


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> too bad it got scrapped after one season, I liked it.


Am on Ep 6, and there are lot of loopholes. Too many unnecessary deaths.


----------



## dissel (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Worth To Get *Sense8 *?

Yes or No ?

Experts - Please reply....


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Its a reboot.
> 
> Knepper's T-bag was great.



Then its not really a sequel.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Naveen.S said:


> Prison Break sequel officially ordered at Fox. Brothers and a few other key characters will be back in sequel.


A reboot of an already good show that got a good ending?
To attract younger generation? :/


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



> *Brothers *and a few other key characters will be back in sequel.



what ?? what sorcery is this


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> A reboot of an already good show that got a good ending?
> To attract younger generation? :/





SaiyanGoku said:


> Its a reboot.
> 
> Knepper's T-bag was great.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Then its not really a sequel.



Its not a reboot, the story starts from the ending of Prison Break.. So its kinda Sequel..


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ariftwister said:


> Its not a reboot, the story starts from the ending of Prison Break.. So its kinda Sequel..





Spoiler



But dude. Michael Scofield "DIED". WHat are they gonna do, resurrect him from the grave? Will he be zombie Scofield?

Without Michael Scofield, Prison Break will be meh.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the article, 


Spoiler






> Regarding the fact that Miller’s Michael perished in 2009’s Prison Break: The Final Break, Newman quipped that that particular plot point would be “ignored,” while Walden explained, “What [Paul] pitched to us was a very logical and believable — in the world of Prison Break — explanation for why our characters are alive and still moving around the world.”


----------



## icebags (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dissel said:


> Worth To Get *Sense8 *?
> 
> Yes or No ?
> 
> Experts - Please reply....



donno, looked dumb to me.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone know where i can watch this online?

Millennium (TV Mini-Series 2010) - IMDb


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed* "The Tomorrow People".* 
Sort of Ok-ish for a one time watch. Liked John (supporting character) than Stephen (main protagonist), and too bad it didn't clearly explained lot of things. Though season 2 is no cancelled, still expecting one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed season 2 of *Person Of Interest
*
Totally like the show. I guess crime, thriller, drama has become my favourite genre.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

then lower your expectations for s03 of PoI.it is decent but not as good as s02.


----------



## Raghul (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Currently Watching(this season)

New Shows:
HUMANS
Mr Robot
Proof

Old:
Teen Wolf
Pretty Little Liars
The Fosters
Rick and Morty


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Anyone know where i can watch this online?
> 
> Millennium (TV Mini-Series 2010) - IMDb



Anyone????


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Anyone????


*www.youtube.com/channel/UC7_Os_pE1sDzOhx95TMWIpA/videos


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> *www.youtube.com/channel/UC7_Os_pE1sDzOhx95TMWIpA/videos



That's not the millenium i was referring to. I was referring to the steig larsson trilogy which was done as a mini tv series. Any ideas?


----------



## ankushv (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Mr robot ep 8 got me interested back again .


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just recently Started watching Master Chef Junior US. I was stunned by the dishes those kids making. I mean, are they real?? Is it scripted?? Anyone knows anything about this show??


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Prison Break (Season 1) - On episode 10.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I have been watching Dark Matter.
Its pretty good. Not great but good altogether. I found it better than Mr. Robot.
Mr. Robot is kind of slow.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finally started watching House of cards season 3 after a long time.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Gollum said:


> I have been watching Dark Matter.
> Its pretty good. Not great but good altogether. I found it better than Mr. Robot.
> Mr. Robot is kind of slow.


Better than mr. Robot? I'm not sure we're watching the same show.. Did you watch the latest episode?


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Mr.Robot is the best TV series made for Geeks till date ? 
I am new to watching TV Series; Have only Seen Gods of Arena;GoT;Band Of Brothers.
Now I started with Mr.Robot. Only completed EP01.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I left watching Mr Robot after 5th episode. I don't know how can you call it as "best" of anything ! It started well, but it slow like hell.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> then lower your expectations for s03 of PoI.it is decent but not as good as s02.


Yeah. Didn't like the way season 3 ended.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

watching Lucifer pilot, much like


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I encourage people to discuss about Mr Robot here: *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/19293...berpunk-thriller-drama-television-series.html
Copied few posts there to maintain traction.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> watching Lucifer pilot, much like



Is it about the THE lucifer aka devil?

\Yeah I am lazy to search


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

yes, lucifer's come to earth on a vacation and all goes wrong when his friend is killed.. so to avenge him, he's gonna go cop mode


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

IMDB top 250 TV shows

IMDb Top 250 TV - IMDb


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> IMDB top 250 TV shows
> 
> IMDb Top 250 TV - IMDb


Thanks


----------



## Raghul (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> watching Lucifer pilot, much like


the pilot was Interesting. can't wait the next ep. I think FOX hasn't announced the date yet.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yeah lucifer pilot was interesting in deed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Lucifer is based on same name character in DC comics & according to a thread on imdb they have changed it very much(plot,characters personality etc).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed *Person Of Interest *season 4.

Finale was great. This was the best season IMO, especially S04E11. 


Spoiler



Root and Shaw kiss


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Mr Robot . Good stuff . Any similar series ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed season 3 *Sherlock.

*Why is the show over-hyped and over rated? Couldn't even finish a single episode without falling asleep in between.


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Completed season 3 *Sherlock.
> 
> *Why is the show over-hyped and over rated? Couldn't even finish a single episode without falling asleep in between.


Then it's obviously not your type of show. Falling asleep?? Are you serious??


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

season 3 was really boring tbh, episode 2 was worse than naruto fillers lol


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched Game of Thrones all 5 seasons. season 1 and 2 were a bit boring then it became quite good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



setanjan123 said:


> Then it's obviously not your type of show. Falling asleep?? Are you serious??



They should've stuck to default 1 hour per episode time limit. BBC's own Doctor Who is much better.


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Tbh I already have lost interest in Sherlock. The time gap between the seasons is too much. Now obsessed with Mr Robot.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Completed season 3 *Sherlock.
> 
> *Why is the show over-hyped and over rated? Couldn't even finish a single episode without falling asleep in between.



Lol man. Sherlock's not for you I guess. Maybe it's too good for you. But seriously, except one episode, all the 3 seasons so far were great! 
Especially the finale of season 2. You have to have some interest in detective stories to truly enjoy this show. This series is just the right balance between classic  Sherlock and modern day appeal. And Benedict Cumberbatch is so good that I decided to watch the movie The Imitation Game just because of him. And I wasn't dissapointed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Lol man. Sherlock's not for you I guess. Maybe it's too good for you. But seriously, except one episode, all the 3 seasons so far were great!
> Especially the finale of season 2. *You have to have some interest in detective stories to truly enjoy this show*. This series is just the right balance between classic  Sherlock and modern day appeal. And Benedict Cumberbatch is so good that I decided to watch the movie The Imitation Game just because of him. And I wasn't dissapointed.



If crime, thriller, drama series are involved, Person of Interest is better than Sherlock. 

3rd season's cliffhanger ending was cliched.


Spoiler



Moriarty coming back when he ate a bullet himself


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Nope, it's Sherlock and Dr Watson who is involved. Along with revival of some classic Sherlock stories. I haven't seen Person of Interest, it's on my watchlist, but I doubt it will be anything like Sherlock in humour.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Saw episode 2 of robot yesterday. Really liked the binary reference to choices in life.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Saw episode 2 of robot yesterday. Really liked the binary reference to choices in life.


We have this *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/19293...berpunk-thriller-drama-television-series.html


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Has anyone watched this ?. How is it?

Ray Donovan (TV Series 2013? ) - IMDb


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

man for a second there, i thought this was related to Prison break TV Show, maybe a prequel..
Since there was a S1 main character named Veronica Donovan


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody here watching narcos


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I watched all three seasons of Orange is the new black. I really love this show. Anyone watched this show? 
Also watched Wayward Pines. Great show loved everything except the ending. 
Also watched Humans. Really loved this show as well. 
Sherlock is good too. However not all episodes are the same quality. For example that episode with the Asian girl being pursued by asian gangsters was dreadfully boring. Yet to watch season 3.


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Prison break season 5 - Is it a reboot or the continuation of the existing one?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Its a continuation most likely, rebooting it would be a blunder, a huge ass blunder


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watching *The Carbonaro Effect* on Comedy Central ?? The show is great. I love how he convinces the people that the things he did are normal and people are like "Wow technology is really developed these days"!!


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ariftwister said:


> Anyone watching *The Carbonaro Effect* on Comedy Central ?? The show is great. I love how he convinces the people that the things he did are normal and people are like "Wow technology is really developed these days"!!



I have watched it. Yes, it's good. Comedy central have some of the good hilarious shows.


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> Its a continuation most likely, rebooting it would be a blunder, a huge ass blunder



"I would describe it as a bit of a sequel," said Fox Television Group co-chair Dana Walden. "It picks up with the characters several years after we left them in the show. The brothers will be back. "

Walden added that "some of the [other] iconic characters... will be back" - but did not confirm any cast participation beyond leads Miller and Purcell. As for Michael's demise, Walden reiterated that the revival will provide "a logical and believable explanation to why the characters are alive and still moving around the world".

Beyond Miller, Purcell and possibly Callies, actor Amaury Nolasco - a fan favourite as Michael's kind-hearted cellmate Fernando Sucre - also looks set to return, with Purcell posting an Instagram image of his old co-star with the hashtag #soon.

Everything you need to know about the Prison Break revival: Cast, plot and spoilers - Prison Break Feature - Cult - Digital Spy


----------



## sam9s (Sep 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*SUITS - SE03* Just completed season 3 of SUITS and wowow what a roller costar ride this TV series is. SUITS has become my top 5 all time TV series along with Breaking Bad and the Good Wife. Every episode just oozes out with energy, and the narration just never lets you out of the edge of your seat. Just loved the TV series...
Still 2 more seasons to go but I can safely rate this an *8/10 ....*


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Suits s05 just had its mid season finale...great season so far..have to wait till Jan 2016


----------



## sam9s (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> I have watched it. Yes, it's good. Comedy central have some of the good hilarious shows.





ariftwister said:


> Anyone watching *The Carbonaro Effect* on Comedy Central ?? The show is great. I love how he convinces the people that the things he did are normal and people are like "Wow technology is really developed these days"!!



Have you seen "Impractical Jokers" on comedy central ...... man its hilarious .... I just love how these 4 friends pulls each other with gags as embarrassing as it can be ... I have become a fan of this series ..... its a laugh out loud marathon ..... give it a try ...and yes Carbonaro Effect is also cool ....


----------



## Gollum (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Have you seen "Impractical Jokers" on comedy central ...... man its hilarious .... I just love how these 4 friends pulls each other with gags as embarrassing as it can be ... I have become a fan of this series ..... its a laugh out loud marathon ..... give it a try ...and yes Carbonaro Effect is also cool ....



Seen it. 
Its nice


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Have you seen "Impractical Jokers" on comedy central ...... man its hilarious .... I just love how these 4 friends pulls each other with gags as embarrassing as it can be ... I have become a fan of this series ..... its a laugh out loud marathon ..... give it a try ...and yes Carbonaro Effect is also cool ....



Yeah.. Everytime I watch that show, my stomach hurts from laughing. . . New prank show starting from Sep 10. . Its about Old people pulling pranks on strangers in  hidden camera.. Forgot the name though.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Can someone suggest a couple of good detective tv-series like sherlock or Agatha Christie's Poirot ?

Nothing from CSI franchise please!


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Can someone suggest a couple of good detective tv-series like sherlock or Agatha Christie's Poirot ?
> 
> Nothing from CSI franchise please!


C.I.D. ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> C.I.D. ?



No Please !


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> No Please !


*beebom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/CID-Vs-Sherlock-Holmes.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

for detective shows try Elementary(US version of Holmes with lucy lu of charlie's angels movie fame as Dr. Watson).


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The mentalist is also a decent detective tv show


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Mentalist is not exactly a detective show as protagonist figures out almost everything in the beginning itself & rest of the time is just to prove it to others but it is still a good show.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

What about White collar?
Even that is kinda a detective show you could say


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> What about White collar?
> Even that is kinda a detective show you could say


White collar is more into heist, robbery etc. They are crimes. But not like traditional detective stories of solving a crime which usually is murder.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just caught a bit of Betty White's Off Their Rockers on Comedy Central. 

Old guys goofing around and playing pranks on unsuspecting people. 

Good laugh.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> Just caught a bit of Betty White's Off Their Rockers on Comedy Central.
> 
> Old guys goofing around and playing pranks on unsuspecting people.
> 
> Good laugh.



Meh.. I just watched few episodes.. Not so good...!! And they replaced this for The Carbonaro Effect . Why you do this CC ??


----------



## Vyom (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ariftwister said:


> Meh.. I just watched few episodes.. Not so good...!! And they replaced this for The Carbonaro Effect . Why you do this CC ??



You do realize that series in the US have limited run and usually are not a daily soap like here in India. So it was bound to be replaced with whatever.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> You do realize that series in the US have limited run and usually are not a daily soap like here in India. So it was bound to be replaced with whatever.



I just looked in the wiki and its currently airing.. Maybe they have telecasted all the current episodes


----------



## Flash (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed Prison Break - all the seasons. Truly hell of a series. 
Eagerly waiting for what things the reboot gonna bring!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I've been wondering this since I started watching *The Walking Dead*. What is Sonia Gandhi doing in it?


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The magic is good in carbanaro effect ,but I cant stand when he makes bullsht stories to make people believe that his tricks are have a scientific basis :/


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> I've been wondering this since I started watching *The Walking Dead*. What is Sonia Gandhi doing in it?


Isn't she the one who starred as "Daddy" in Prison Break: Season 4?


----------



## Minion (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Can someone suggest a couple of good detective tv-series like sherlock or Agatha Christie's Poirot ?
> 
> Nothing from CSI franchise please!



Try elementary.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Isn't she the one who starred as "Daddy" in Prison Break: Season 4?


I don't think so. "Daddy" doesn't looks like Sonia Gandhi.


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think so. "Daddy" doesn't looks like Sonia Gandhi.


It's her. 


Spoiler



*filmykino.pl/uploaded/photos/8871/1366371350_9_full.jpg


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Minion said:


> Try elementary.



Thanks! I have not seen this one. But not sure whether i will like a modern day sherlock holmes with a female watson. So far i have watched and liked Sherlock, The Mentalist, Agatha Christie's Poirot ( Only a few episodes), Midsomer Murders( Few Episodes) & House( It's not a detective series, But his similarity to sherlock holmes is uncanny!)


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any started watching *limitless TV series*, I saw the 1st episode and its great


----------



## Vyom (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



alienempire said:


> Any started watching *limitless TV series*, I saw the 1st episode and its great



I did. And yes the 'flavour' of the movie is maintained in the series. Yet it felt patchy at most places. 



Spoiler



The plot of friend giving the drug and later was killed, was ripped straight away from the movie. Were they expecting people who didn't watch the movie to watch the series? No creativity at all?



And the sci fi plot turning to "cop" drama is also being mocked down by masses. But I will still follow the series.

On the other hand, for all the seemingly positive reviews which Lucifer is getting, I found it mostly bad. Won't be watching Lucifer.


----------



## icebags (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched *Dark Matter*, felt good with the space exploration vibe, and a little mysteries here and there.

Recommended for whoever likes Joseph Mallozzi stuff.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The lead actress in the Limitless TV show is ugly :/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed *The Walking Dead *season 2.



Spoiler



They wasted half season for searching stupid Sophia who ended up as a walker eventually and 3rd quarter was about annoying and stupid Carl who just didn't want to listen to his parents.
Daryl is probably the badass of the group.
Always had a gut feeling that Glenn and Maggie will end up together given the circumstances.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Completed *The Walking Dead *season 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are gonna have a bad time, in the next seasons


----------



## theterminator (Sep 25, 2015)

*All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed Arrow & Flash....good to see comic heroes being adopted in live action tv series ️

I want a Hulk series where everything he does is SMASH


----------



## Flash (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



theterminator said:


> Completed Arrow & Flash....good to see comic heroes being adopted in live action tv series ️
> 
> I want a Hulk series where everything he does is SMASH


Try below.
Hulk and the Agents of S.M.A.S.H. (TV Series 2013? ) - IMDb
The Incredible Hulk (TV Series 1996?1998) - IMDb


----------



## abhidev (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started 'Fringe'....its engaging


----------



## papul1993 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> Started 'Fringe'....its engaging



Gets rather boring towards the end. They kinda run out of ideas.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



papul1993 said:


> Gets rather boring towards the end. They kinda run out of ideas.


I stopped Watching after second season.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> Started 'Fringe'....its engaging





papul1993 said:


> Gets rather boring towards the end. They kinda run out of ideas.


I agree..the fringe starts with a bang..but by fifth season, I stopped watching it..I stopped at s05e03 ..


----------



## theterminator (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Try below.
> Hulk and the Agents of S.M.A.S.H. (TV Series 2013? ) - IMDb
> The Incredible Hulk (TV Series 1996?1998) - IMDb


Ya I have that....but Hulk talks to much rather than SMASH


----------



## papul1993 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching Malcolm in the Middle. Good comedy show.


----------



## newprouser (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just completed 2 seasons of person of interest...sad I ignored this superb series for past two years


----------



## Cruzy (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Has anyone watched this show called 'Nikita' here?


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*  Colors Infinity  * has some interesting shows and they are airing soon after their US airing too. 

1. The Last Ship

2. Tyrant

3. The Night Shift

4. Blindspot 

Anybody watching them? Yesterday I caught the premiere and 2nd episodes of Tyrant in part. Seems nice.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> you are gonna have a bad time, in the next seasons



Liked the 3rd season.



Spoiler



Want Rick's group to get more melee fighters with katanas if possible. One Piece's Roronoa Zoro would fit right in but then he alone would mince the entire walker population.


----------



## harry10 (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I saw Ray Donovan pilot when it was released and didn't liked it so never saw another episode. Yesterday had time to kill so binge watched the whole season 1 and I have to admit it's pretty good with some solid direction and decent acting.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ashs1 said:


> I agree..the fringe starts with a bang..but by fifth season, I stopped watching it..I stopped at s05e03 ..



lets see how it goes... 

- - - Updated - - -

anyone watched 'How to get away with murder'...heard good reviews of it


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Quantico S01E01*

Stupid show. Reminded me of Salt.

Watch "The Blacklist" instead (which is also bad but better than this)


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> *Quantico S01E01*
> 
> Stupid show. Reminded me of Salt.
> 
> Watch "The Blacklist" instead (which is also bad but better than this)


We need to watch this (or just keep TV on muted) to show some support. Probably the first time a mainstream Indian actor is shown in a non-stereotypical role on foreign TV.


----------



## Minion (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



abhidev said:


> Started 'Fringe'....its engaging



Last season is boring.


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> *Quantico S01E01*
> 
> Stupid show. Reminded me of Salt.


Is this the one starred by Priyanka Chopra?


----------



## sam9s (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ I though it was supposed to be broadcasted from 3rd OCT?


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Is this the one _starring_ by Priyanka Chopra?



Yes. It is the same.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

AMC Secures The Night Manager, Starring Hugh Laurie and Tom Hiddleston - ComingSoon.net

The headline tells enough things to get excited.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> We need to watch this (or just keep TV on muted) to show some support. Probably the first time a mainstream Indian actor is shown in a non-stereotypical role on foreign TV.



I always wondered this.. How do they track what viewers are viewing?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Quantico looks good. Just saw the trailer. Since I haven't watched Salt, I found it to be extremely watchable. Hell, I will watch it just for the sake of PC. 
Good going girl. 

PC: "We just had sex 6 hours ago".
Man: "I thought you didn't want anybody to know that"
PC: "Why Not?"

Hell ya Biatch!

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> I always wondered this.. How do they track what viewers are viewing?



Why do you think, we switched from "Cable TV" to "Sim based Cable"?


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ariftwister said:


> I always wondered this.. How do they track what viewers are viewing?


What [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] said and also the satellite dish is communicating with its mothership each time you press some button on your remote.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Quantico just premiered tonight. Nothing new. Won't be missing much if you skipped it.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The trailer itself looked boring.. Would last only a single season... I'm sure


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So any comments on Latest episode of Agents of S H I E L D ?? I am yet to Download it.. How is it compared to the last season?


----------



## ankushv (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ariftwister said:


> So any comments on Latest episode of Agents of S H I E L D ?? I am yet to Download it.. How is it compared to the last season?


Saw it , it's worth watching . 
BTW I watch the flash too , and I like it too .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ariftwister said:


> So any comments on Latest episode of Agents of S H I E L D ?? I am yet to Download it.. How is it compared to the last season?



Chloe Bennet seems to be more developed, IYKWIM.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Chloe Bennet seems to be more developed, IYKWIM.


Before and after photos for scientific research please


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Chloe Bennet seems to be more developed, .


Seems you're shaking.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Quantico just premiered tonight. Nothing new. Won't be missing much if you skipped it.




Well if you viewed it expecting some groundbreaking new stuff, you were somehow lost, I knew it would be an ok attempt, but what I was interested was how they would use and present Priyanka and how well she would perform, both in the acting department and ease of accent and dialogue dilivery and I am glad to say she did an awsome job. She looked effortless with the role given and delivered her dialogue with absolute ease, and I was also happy to see that the creaters presented her in a very rougue and commanding way, which suited to her character. I personaly was happy wih the first episode ......

As far as over all series goes well as a first epidose too soon to comment but definately not boring in any sense what so ever ...... held my enough interest to easily complete the episode. Rest lets see how the series progresses ....... 

BTW the series on tatasky has few scenes cut for indian audience which was pathetic as usual, so I prefered to watch it on HULU online where it is available for free viewing ..... incase any one is interested


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Well if you viewed it expecting some groundbreaking new stuff, you were somehow lost, I knew it would be an ok attempt, but what I was interested was how they would use and present Priyanka and how well she would perform, both in the acting department and ease of accent and dialogue dilivery and I am glad to say she did an awsome job. She looked effortless with the role given and delivered her dialogue with absolute ease, and I was also happy to see that the creaters presented her in a very rougue and commanding way, which suited to her character. I personaly was happy wih the first episode ......
> 
> As far as over all series goes well as a first epidose too soon to comment but definately not boring in any sense what so ever ...... held my enough interest to easily complete the episode. Rest lets see how the series progresses .......
> 
> BTW the series on tatasky has few scenes cut for indian audience which was pathetic as usual, so I prefered to watch it on HULU online where it is available for free viewing ..... incase any one is interested



I do agree that acting was good by PC. But overall the series don't sound so promising. I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't get extended to a second season. The overall theme seems to remind me of many other TV series or movie. But then again it is early times and can't be sure of the way it will progress until we see a few more episodes.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

No I would still defy that claim, I have seen truck loads of movies and TV series and the first episode did not remind me atlease of something I have seen a lot (apart from the obvious terriost attack, FBI which is common ofcourse) but the treatement was still relatively fresh ...... nayway again too soon to comment .... we will have to wait and see

- - - Updated - - -

Check out a review of the same from an actual FBI academy student  ... his review is very much in line to what I thought of the show as far as first episode goes ...



> *by ramair350*.........I am a former FBI Agent; I went through the FBI Academy, and even have written a nonfiction book about my experience ("Eyes Pried Open: Rookie FBI Agent"). I am also a frequent TV watcher, although my tastes definitely gravitate towards the more edgy cable offerings than the big network shows (that quite frankly are usually somewhat "dumbed down" to be appropriate for the masses). Due to my former profession, I felt compelled to watch this show, although I assumed I would be completely disappointed and would find flaws throughout.
> 
> Well, the pilot exceeded my expectations. No, the depiction of the Academy is not perfect, but some of the scenes were eerily similar to what I experienced. While most viewers would assume that surely the romances and flings in the show are purely silly fantasy fluff, I can assure you that those types of behaviors did occur at the FBI Academy (infrequently, yes, and with much more average looking people, yes). Funny enough, my biggest gripe was how "nice" the instructors are in the show; I cannot begin to imagine what would have happened if someone was talking on a cell phone at the firing range. FBI Academy instructors in reality are incredibly tough; I still have scars on my knuckles to prove it (but they are some of the best and most dedicated individuals on the planet). But minor gripes aside, the feeling of being back in college in a dorm but with the structure (physically and mentally) of boot camp is what it was really like.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Evil Dead series is coming up


----------



## harry10 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Quantico second episode is much better. And yes, pc is doing a great job.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> No I would still defy that claim, I have seen truck loads of movies and TV series and the first episode did not remind me atlease of something I have seen a lot (apart from the obvious terriost attack, FBI which is common ofcourse) but the treatement was still relatively fresh ...... nayway again too soon to comment .... we will have to wait and see
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Check out a review of the same from an actual FBI academy student  ... his review is very much in line to what I thought of the show as far as first episode goes ...


Some how, first episode reminded me of al pacino movie,  the recruit.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

If anyone loved Heroes, the Original, here is the place to discuss: *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/195148-heroes-series-discussion.html


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Gotham Season 2 episode 1-3 

Too many things happening with the characters. 
Now getting impatient. Seems very soon I'll make a post saying I'm bored of it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Homeland S04E01 started well.


----------



## Cruzy (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Did anyone see the new episode of the flash?


----------



## icebags (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Cruzy said:


> Did anyone see the new episode of the flash?



yes, in flash thread.


----------



## Cruzy (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Can anyone give me the link?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Did anyone watch the limitless tv series


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Cruzy said:


> Can anyone give me the link?


*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/190501-flash-arrow-thread.html


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> Did anyone watch the limitless tv series



I did. The first episode was a good start. Almost identical in terms of the movie, but probably since it for those who didn't watch movie. The pacing and colour dynamic is just like the movie. But the show seems to be turning into cop drama than sci fi, which the original film was.
I hope they can keep up the pace and keep the theme to Sci fi, else I probably won't be able to follow it. I will watch episode 2 soon, which is already aired.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> Did anyone watch the limitless tv series


Watched all 3 episodes that have aired and its a good show for those who have watched the movie
Its a bit on the drama side than sci fi but also maintains a good balance of humour and thriller


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[h=1]IMDb 25: Top 25 TV Shows by User Rating From the Last 25 Years[/h]
IMDb 25th Anniversary - IMDb


----------



## ZTR (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*www.imdb.com/chart/toptv


----------



## sygeek (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

They ruined the limitless show by turning it into another police procedural. Nothing like the film.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

lets wait and see, im  thinking it could turn out to be good.. 
 i like the colorful style of the tv series, not the typical grey shades we are used to..
also, bradley cooper as a villain sounds really awesome, but most likely that wont happen


----------



## ZTR (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> lets wait and see, im  thinking it could turn out to be good..
> i like the colorful style of the tv series, not the typical grey shades we are used to..
> also, bradley cooper as a villain sounds really awesome, but most likely that wont happen


Dont loose hope as yet!


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

How are these TV shows? :
Murder in the First (TV Series 2014? ) - IMDb
Murdoch Mysteries (TV Series 2008? ) - IMDb
Bosch (TV Series 2014? ) - IMDb


----------



## sam9s (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Seen BOSCH ..... Ultimate ... if you like crime drama ....


----------



## harry10 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Seen BOSCH ..... Ultimate ... if you like crime drama ....



Seconded. Writing and acting is top class. I think it's new season is starting soon too.


----------



## Cruzy (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Can anyone tell me how's Quantico going ATM?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^m loving it ..... exceeded my expectations (which were low though)


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Dark Matter - season 1* ... someone on the review said that's the closest thing to FireFly, since ...well Firefly, and I being a huge fan of the series thought to give this a try. Frankly this is no way even near to flirefly, except for the premise BUT as a stand alone TV series it ended off pretty well. The plot is intriguing enough for you to look forward for the next episode. It starts of pretty dicey and predictable but if you can get past first 3,4 episodes it starts to get interesting. The is not much about action, but mystery blended with sci-fi.  All the characters are interesting, yes as I stated, they start off a bit jerky but as the show progresses, the performances, dialogues and of course mystery around each character greatly improves .... special effects are ok but the ship's set pieces are very decently made. I'd say if you are a fan of series like Firefly, galactica and stargate universe you probably will enjoy this as well .... *6.8/10* for this one


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started modern family season 1..i remember a year back, i saw a few minutes of this show on star world and my reaction was meh...I wasn't much interested, but boy was I wrong..great stuff !!!!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Flash S01-E01*  ... so finally started off with Flash with an 8.3 rating and 100K+ votes I was expecting something decent, but the first episode was a letdown, too childish, predictable, boring dialogues, average perfoemances, and predictable plot line (I did day predictable). I will still continue couple of more episodes though. Maybe the fun part will increase, stepping aside all the clichés it might be just worth the fun, I dont know, but usually its not for the like of me. Will see. DareDevil on the other hand was much much mature, dark and intriguing and interesting as well.

Will update after couple of more episodes ....


----------



## newprouser (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> *Dark Matter - season 1* ... someone on the review said that's the closest thing to FireFly, since ...well Firefly, and I being a huge fan of the series thought to give this a try. Frankly this is no way even near to flirefly, except for the premise BUT as a stand alone TV series it ended off pretty well. The plot is intriguing enough for you to look forward for the next episode. It starts of pretty dicey and predictable but if you can get past first 3,4 episodes it starts to get interesting. The is not much about action, but mystery blended with sci-fi.  All the characters are interesting, yes as I stated, they start off a bit jerky but as the show progresses, the performances, dialogues and of course mystery around each character greatly improves .... special effects are ok but the ship's set pieces are very decently made. I'd say if you are a fan of series like Firefly, galactica and stargate universe you probably will enjoy this as well .... *6.8/10* for this one



Good to hear someone else is looking this too. The graphics/vfx are crappy IMHO but the story though somewhat predictable (in the sense that main characters don't die) is nice. The Human Android character is a nice touch.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watching current season of Dr Who?


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching : 

castle season 7
Walking dead season 6
Modern family season 2
How to get away with murder season 1

& also the mini series : the jinx: the life and death of Robert durst


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> *Flash S01-E01*  ... so finally started off with Flash with an 8.3 rating and 100K+ votes I was expecting something decent, but the first episode was a letdown, too childish, predictable, boring dialogues, average perfoemances, and predictable plot line (I did day predictable). I will still continue couple of more episodes though. Maybe the fun part will increase, stepping aside all the clichés it might be just worth the fun, I dont know, but usually its not for the like of me. Will see. DareDevil on the other hand was much much mature, dark and intriguing and interesting as well.
> 
> Will update after couple of more episodes ....



I hope you have watched The Arrow too. Since probably you should first. It's mature too.
Flash is known to be very light hearted compared to Arrow, but later episodes does take quite a few drastic turns.

About Dark Matter, being a Firefly fan, I will give it a watch too.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[YOUTUBE]b5QoleWRKuw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Oct 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

X-Files... Never watched.. Only got a glimpse of one episode on TV. Something tells me, it should be great.

But like Doctor Who and Twilight Zone, there are so many episodes now, that I don't even know from where to begin.

But X Files seems to be returning after a lot of time.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Something tells me Nope. Not excited. The original was good. They put only a part of the trademark theme


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

New walking dead episode
really good.. really really awesome


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> New walking dead episode
> really good.. really really awesome


Yup..just saw that..totally unexpected


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Is Person of Interest coming to an end this season? 

Watched an episode today on Star World - probably E21 or 22 - which seems to indicate so.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> Is Person of Interest coming to an end this season?
> 
> Watched an episode today on Star World - probably E21 or 22 - which seems to indicate so.


Lol that is the last season which has ended already

It has been renewed for another season but perhaps just for 13 episodes indicating last season  

Also Flash S02E04 was great and so was Limitless S0106 which was even more better as it finally just concentrated on NZT and not some police case


----------



## quan chi (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes (TV Series 1984â€“1985) - IMDb

Recommended. If you love his stories don't miss these wonderful episodes.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



quan chi said:


> The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes (TV Series 1984â€“1985) - IMDb
> 
> Recommended. If you love his stories don't miss these wonderful episodes.



Jeremy Brett is the reason you should watch this.
He made the character that I had long imagined while reading Sherlock stories, alive on screen.
Episodes stays very close to the book that is another good thing I like.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

This new season of fargo is way too good. Anyone else watching?


----------



## icebags (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Jeremy Brett is the reason you should watch this.
> He made the character that I had long imagined while reading Sherlock stories, alive on screen.
> Episodes stays very close to the book that is another good thing I like.



have u not started following supergirl yet ?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I'll, I'll. 
Fixed my pc lady Sunday and now looking for Internet provider.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

b/w I didn't watch the leaked one so that I can watch it at the right time.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Ash vs Evil Dead - SE01-Episode 1* ...... I LOVED IT ..... Groovi Awsome..MAN!!! ..... Yes I am a fan of original Evil Dead Series, and this one did not disappoint, The plot seems to start off as the original movie did but with better GFX and a modern look to it. The feel of the show is exactly as we had in the classic Evil Dead series, over the top scary treatment and the occasional uncanny funny way of dealing with the evildeads, (that is the best way, I can think off to call them) specially our hero Campbell. And mind you the evildeads does scare you, but more so in an enjoying manner rather than disturbing.  

Performances, Bruce Campbell.. man I thought he might look old and weary but boy I was wrong,  still have it in man, and he is funny as hell as well. He fit in the role even after like 25 years effortlessly. He was born to play this character, he looks as good and refreshing as he was in the originals .... I just watched it out of curiosity as I loved the original Evil Dead series and seriously this exceeded my expectations from all fronts. 

Pretty much the same way all other fans (and not so fans) felt on IMDB board. there is no way this is gonna fail ... I will be looking fw to this series will all my due interest. People who even remotely liked Evil Dead series got to see it .... *Not rating since its only one EP, will rate it after season one completes* But the pilot just kicked ASS .......


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

woooooo im excited now, will watch tomorrow XD


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Arrow, Flash, Super Girl...which one to start first ?


----------



## Flash (Nov 4, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Zangetsu said:


> Arrow, Flash, Super Girl...which one to start first ?


Arrow > Flash > Supergirl, if you gonna watch with the tv-verse's timeline.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 4, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Zangetsu said:


> Arrow, Flash, Super Girl...which one to start first ?


Arrow then flash

Supergirl is unrelated to both so doesn't matter


----------



## Flash (Nov 4, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> Arrow then flash
> 
> Supergirl is unrelated to both *YET *so doesn't matter


.....


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Limitless
Awesome series, loving it

Will start Minority Report and Blindspot in a few days

Have to put Mr. Robot in my backlog now


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody seen Werewolf (1987) its a 29 Episodes only and I saw it when I was Kid 
will watch it again

Werewolf (TV Series 1987â€“1988) - IMDb


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched True detective 2nd season good but not as 1st season.
Anybody suggest same type of series.


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished narcos and Mr robot...

Awesome shows maan


----------



## sygeek (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Fargo easily the best show on television right now. All the episodes are consistent and excellent! I'd really suggest everyone here to try it.


----------



## quagmire (Nov 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



papul1993 said:


> Hey.... have anyone of you watched Rick and Morty? Nice show. Check it out.



Just started, loving it. Watching it 'coz of writer Dan Harmon, original writer of Community.


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

watch ash vs evil dead till now all 4 episodes r awesome


----------



## abhidev (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

'How to get away with murder' is highly recommended


----------



## theterminator (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION]: Yeah I also watched in childhood, used to remember a guy looking at the palm of his right hand and how blood would leak from the symbol inked on it in presence of the moon.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watching Sons of Anarchy Season 7...... finally


----------



## Vyom (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So Limitless last episode of Season 1 aired on Tuesday. It end with a low note. They made the series pretty lame. Lot of stupid humor lots of time.
I expected Bradley Cooper cameo in the Finale. But nothing really happened. What a disaster.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> So Limitless last episode of Season 1 aired on Tuesday. It end with a low note. They made the series pretty lame. Lot of stupid humor lots of time.
> I expected Bradley Cooper cameo in the Finale. But nothing really happened. What a disaster.


I don't think its was the final episode lol

More like mid season finale

Edit:Yup mid season finale as next episode is on 16th Dec


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So I am done watching all the seasons of Flash and Arrow. Waiting for Dec Crossover right now. Any other Super Heroes series which is recommended to watch?


----------



## sygeek (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Geek-With-Lens said:


> So I am done watching all the seasons of Flash and Arrow. Waiting for Dec Crossover right now. Any other Super Heroes series which is recommended to watch?



Daredevil

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> So Limitless last episode of Season 1 aired on Tuesday. It end with a low note. They made the series pretty lame. Lot of stupid humor lots of time.
> I expected Bradley Cooper cameo in the Finale. But nothing really happened. What a disaster.


Agreed, the humor got immature and the story started making no sense.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Geek-With-Lens said:


> So I am done watching all the seasons of Flash and Arrow. Waiting for Dec Crossover right now. Any other Super Heroes series which is recommended to watch?


Jessica Jones


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sygeek said:


> Daredevil
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





ZTR said:


> Jessica Jones



Okay didn't knew Marvel also got some TV series currently. Will check them.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched first episode of DareDevil yesterday. It contains very long sequences and watching in the middle night, I found that a bit of a stretch. Though the premiere itself was not that bad. I guess I am spoilt by DC shows.

Still will follow DareDevil. Since the character is made of himself, not some super powers. Like Green Arrow. Should be interesting.


----------



## zapout (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The second episode has has that long fight sequence.. They've done it pretty well I think. 
It's not a one roll shot or anything but it's good(they've said it's a one shot,  but I don't think it's) . 
I think it shows that daredevil is actual a human and gets tired when he fights... How real and brutal things are(in shows realm). 

I'm on seventh episode of Jessica Jones.. It's good, but I still feel daredevil is better than JJ.


----------



## ankushv (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I saw Jessica Jones s1 and I feel , daredevil was much better . Awaiting s2 of daredevil . 
BTW I'm watching the rest of the episodes of ' the man in the high castle s1 ' , lets see how it turns out to be .


----------



## sam9s (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

WHERE ON MOTHER EARTH HAS MY POST GONE ON FLASH .... vyom... I quoted you remembef ..... I did right or am I dreaming ... why would it be deleted ???


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> WHERE ON MOTHER EARTH HAS MY POST GONE ON FLASH .... vyom... I quoted you remembef ..... I did right or am I dreaming ... why would it be deleted ???


I remember it as well. Can't see it now.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> WHERE ON MOTHER EARTH HAS MY POST GONE ON FLASH .... vyom... I quoted you remembef ..... I did right or am I dreaming ... why would it be deleted ???



Lol, calm down. Though I was wondering that too.
Your post have moved here: *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/190501-flash-arrow-thread-19.html#post2269555


----------



## zapout (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The man in the high castle.. 
I've read the book,  it was confusing,  I was drifting through it.. Some things were weird.. 
Let's see how good the show is.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Lol, calm down. Though I was wondering that too.
> Your post have moved here: *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/190501-flash-arrow-thread-19.html#post2269555



Oh ,,,,lol ... and I thought mods must have been really really in love with FLASH to delete my post  ....lol. So, anything even remotely related to FLASH is moved to that thread ...???? is that how it works .... ..... wow I guess lots of FLASH fans out there. I was not impressed thought lol......sorry ....


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Oh ,,,,lol ... and I thought mods must have been really really in love with FLASH to delete my post  ....lol. So, anything even remotely related to FLASH is moved to that thread ...???? is that how it works .... ..... wow I guess lots of FLASH fans out there. I was not impressed thought lol......sorry ....



Arrow is more popular than Flash. They have a separate thread from this and combined thread due to Flash being a spin off of Arrow on The CW.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Geek-With-Lens said:


> Arrow is more popular than Flash. They have a separate thread from this and combined thread due to Flash being a spin off of Arrow on The CW.


Flash isn't a spinoff of Arrow lol
It was just a way to introduce flash before its premiere 

Just like how they are doing it for Legends of Tomorrow in Flash and Arrow


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> Flash isn't a spinoff of Arrow lol
> It was just a way to introduce flash before its premiere
> 
> Just like how they are doing it for Legends of Tomorrow in Flash and Arrow



I didn't meant in that sense. I meant to say Popularity of Arrow is the reason behind the production of The Flash and It closely resembles the story mechanics of The Arrow.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Oh ,,,,lol ... and I thought mods must have been really really in love with FLASH to delete my post  ....lol. So, anything even remotely related to FLASH is moved to that thread ...???? is that how it works .... ..... wow I guess lots of FLASH fans out there. I was not impressed thought lol......sorry ....



I moved all the relevant posts there as that was the dedicated thread. Any further discussion should be done here.

Sorry I missed on notifying.


----------



## snap (Dec 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 3, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

omgggggggg yessssssssssssssss


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So, Minority Report cut down to only 10 episodes in its first season after initially decided on 13.
Well the 10th episode was kinda finale like anyway. I guess it's farewell then. The show wasn't that bad. Pity that the only thing driving such shows are "views".


----------



## theterminator (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished Jessica Jones season 1. 
I felt that the villain played exceptionally well, a real cruel and vile villain. He single handedly made the show good to watch.


----------



## androidfreak (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

David Tennant. He acts marvelously.


----------



## harry10 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

He is brilliant in broadchurch too..


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just finished with Jessica Jones's 1st episode. Damn. WTF was that!
First Daredevil and now Jessica Jones premiere... is Marvel's series usually so dark!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Just finished with Jessica Jones's 1st episode. Damn. WTF was that!
> First Daredevil and now Jessica Jones premiere... is Marvel's series usually so dark!



I guess you are saying it sarcastically as Marvel series were never dark. I will watch it today.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Geek-With-Lens said:


> I guess you are saying it sarcastically as Marvel series were never dark. I will watch it today.



I could never have been more serious. I found both Daredevil and Jessican Jones's premiere to be dark. The later one more so.
Do watch it.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Geek-With-Lens said:


> I guess you are saying it sarcastically as Marvel series were never dark. I will watch it today.


He's saying that cause generally almost all Marvel movies are light hearted and its the DC ones that are dark

But in the TV shows its the opposite lol


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> He's saying that cause generally almost all Marvel movies are light hearted and its the DC ones that are dark
> 
> But in the TV shows its the opposite lol



DC TV Shows are completely dark. All old Marvel shows and animated series were light hearted till yet. These 2 new series seems to be dark though.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Exactly. Like the recent movies too, Ant Man is supposedly not dark. Even the character Deadpool, which could be so much dark (have a dark past) doesn't seem to be too dark a movie, watching the trailer (tho I could be wrong here).

Its like DC and Marvel did a deal or something, so that they can cater to audiences of all types.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Deadpool is a different case lol
That character will always be a trolling one cause that's his personality


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> Deadpool is a different case lol
> That character will always be a trolling one cause that's his personality



Yeah, except in the X-Men Origins: Wolverine movie where he was created by Dr. William Stryker and was shown as a serious character. Though his role was short.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Geek-With-Lens said:


> Yeah, except in the X-Men Origins: Wolverine movie where he was created by Dr. William Stryker and was shown as a serious character. Though his role was short.


Because his mouth was shut lol


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Jessica Jones Season1 6/10*

Well a third grade hero given too much importance and too much footage. Story made 10 times darker (I doubt if she had her original comics such slow paced, dark and gloomy with sex scenes)
Last 3 episodes were good though.

*Mr. Robot 7.5/10*

I felt cheated when the show ended. 



Spoiler



A concept so much alike with "Fight Club" and here trying to pose as 'new'. Even the crisis it talks on final episode after the hack was the one "Fight Club" was looking for and achieved. Rami Malek was brilliant though.




*Supergirl Season 1 till Episode 4*

Hmmm. Not impressed with the show but the girl is really cute. Might just watch it for her.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Oh man... I watched so much TV Shows lately that I think I need to take a break.

It started with Arrow, then Flash. Then Heroes Reborn came, so I rewatched the entire past seasons of Heroes Original run. Next came around Limitless and I followed it till the mid finale. But this time around Supergirl came in and rose my interest. But not before Mr Robot sucked me in with its unique style of production. I was just in the midst of it, that I heard about Quantico, and with Priyanka as lead I started to follow it too. When DC series was about to go on a winter break I wondered why aren't there any Marvel shows. Its then that I came to know about Daredevil and Jessica Jones.

And today I finished Jessica Jones and not feeling good. The show was very dark, sometimes gory and that didn't make me feel good at all. I think I need to take a break now. I can't watch Daredevil before restoring myself back to the world.

Dammit.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Daredevil is way way better than Jessica Jones.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Daredevil is way way better than Jessica Jones.



I didn't say Jessica was bad. It was good in its own twisted way. But the show had a very prominent under tone of negativity that I don't want to allow in my life. Yet somehow it managed to do so.

I don't know if it's just me, but the show I watch tends to alter my mood and behavior IRL. (Which is why I don't like horror movies). So while I watched JJ, I couldn't help but feel like sh!t'. I think the feeling will last long than I would like to hold.

Show wasn't in particular bad though. Though she went too easy on the villain in the end. I was screaming towards Jessica to give him more. Alas, she didn't.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Justified - Season 1* .... Just finished Justified SE01 and boy the finale was gripping and tense. The plot is about Raylan Givens,(awesomely played by Timothy Olyphant (Die Hard 4 villain)) U.S. Marshal who after a famous notorious kill, is assigned/transferred to Miami his childhood home in the poor, rural coal-mining towns in Eastern Kentucky. There develops the story between the characters and how raylan transforms the law enforcement there. This TV series is all about Raylan, nails the 'cowboy' style attire, which is what he also played in an earlier TV series called *Deadwood*, which I have already booked in my watch list after Justified. Raylan on the out is a soft spoken gentleman, with an eye for crime perfection, but inside he is a ruthless, angry law enforcer with a draw faster than anyone on the countryside. The first few episodes are slow and moves with respectable pace, with great, I mean detailed emphasis on the character development, which is like a main ingredient of any TV series. But the show just sky rockets and picks up the pace in the later half of the season with the last few episodes pretty edge of the seat material ............ Looking forward to season 2 .............* 7.5/10 *for this one


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I tried Justified once. Watched 3 episodes I guess. Couldn't stand it's pace. Left it then and there. I might just try it again after your review.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I liked Justified. Feel sad it is discontinued.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished the leftovers. Season 1 was good but season 2 is AMAZING!  Highly recommend you guys watch it.

And it also got renewed for a final season 3!



rhitwick said:


> *Supergirl Season 1 till Episode 4*
> 
> Hmmm. Not impressed with the show but the girl is really cute. Might just watch it for her.


You should be watching homeland then


----------



## sam9s (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> I tried Justified once. Watched 3 episodes I guess. Couldn't stand it's pace. Left it then and there. I might just try it again after your review.



Yes it is slow to start, could be too slow for few, but the premise was interesting for me to continue. plus there was something about Raylan, 'cowboy' style attire. that wanted me to comeback ...lol, guess it did pay off in the later half of the season, which is decently paced and last few episodes were truly enjoyable ......



sling-shot said:


> I liked Justified. Feel sad it is discontinued.



It went "6" seasons, what else do you expect .....


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Yes it is slow to start, could be too slow for few, but the premise was interesting for me to continue. plus there was something about Raylan, 'cowboy' style attire. that wanted me to comeback ...lol, guess it did pay off in the later half of the season, which is decently paced and last few episodes were truly enjoyable ......
> 
> 
> 
> It went "6" seasons, what else do you expect .....


Moar


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sygeek said:


> Finished the leftovers. Season 1 was good but season 2 is AMAZING!  Highly recommend you guys watch it.
> 
> And it also got renewed for a final season 3!



Fargo ?

--

Watched E01 of Jessica Jones, didn't like it at all.

BTW How come Jessica lifted that car ?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dashing.sujay said:


> Fargo ?
> 
> --
> 
> ...



She's a third grade hero.
Has somewhat strength and hiiiigh jump ability.

A wiki read may help you understand the character more.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dashing.sujay said:


> Fargo ?
> 
> --
> 
> ...


She's a super hero with super human strength?

Edit: Started house of cards. Kevin spacey is awesome..


----------



## sygeek (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dashing.sujay said:


> Fargo ?


lol, same goes for fargo..


----------



## Vyom (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Well, I didn't take Jessica Jones series as a superhero show. It felt more like a physiological show with elements of super powers. And if you look the show from that perspective you would probably appreciate it more.

Just because the show is from Marvel, I don't think it should be compared to DareDevil, or Iron man or Wonder Women.

The show's premise felt like it could have been a season 3 or season 4 show. The character of Jessica was the one with a dark past, like she's gone through hell. And she seemed to have played it well. Although many argue that its her usual character in series and movies, but it worked for her in Jessica Jones.

Talking about the villain, well he's a great actor too. And his motivations were not to take over the world or something (which he could probably do btw) but more in tune with what a genuine psychopath would be.

So in that sense too, it was different than your usual marvel story. And while the show have an impact on my mind (for better or for worse), I do appreciate the show for its subtle references to superhero philosophies.

I distinctively remember a conversation between two characters from the show, and will probably remember it for a long time. It went something like this:

Women: "No one can help anyone else. Everyone is on their own".
Man: "If I believe that, I would die".
Man turns and walks away from girl. The emotions on the faces of both man and Women at the point of time were captivating.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Sorry guys I din't know about Jessica at all.



sygeek said:


> lol, same goes for fargo..



Then which show you referred to in my earlier quoted post ?


----------



## sygeek (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dashing.sujay said:


> Sorry guys I din't know about Jessica at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Then which show you referred to in my earlier quoted post ?


Heh, I think you got confused. The show's name is "the leftovers"


----------



## sam9s (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> Moar



Here enjoy this ... This is gonna keep you busy for the rest of your life. ....... 

48 Hours (TV Series 1988â€“ ) - IMDb


----------



## scudmissile007 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Fargo 2nd season good but expected different ending, so season 3 will happen.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Here enjoy this ... This is gonna keep you busy for the rest of your life. .......
> 
> 48 Hours (TV Series 1988â€“ ) - IMDb



Season 29 ??  Seriously?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[YOUTUBE]kQuTAPWJxNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sam9s (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> I tried Justified once. Watched 3 episodes I guess. Couldn't stand it's pace. Left it then and there. I might just try it again after your review.





sling-shot said:


> I liked Justified. Feel sad it is discontinued.





jackal_79 said:


> Season 29 ??  Seriously?



He wanted MORE .....    lol


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> He wanted MORE .....    lol


You know what they say - real life is stranger than fiction. And I don't watch TV to see real life, plenty is already around me. I watch it for fiction. If I am not wrong this series is supposedly fact based or something. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Strange and I prefer movies and TV series that are as much as possible close to reality, even if its fiction it should be plausible..........well .. each to it own, I guess


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Does anyone have watched the Nightwing Mini Series here? If so, what are your opinions on it?


----------



## Naveen.S (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Luther *is back. IMDB has listed just two episodes though. Both aired on December 17th. Loved Idris Elba's performance in earlier seasons.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished *Homeland*. Finale could have been much better, kind of on the lines of pre-finale. Nevertheless, a good season, if not the best. Definitely worth watching.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I rofled when 



Spoiler



Damian Dark used force grip on Malcolm merlyn.. Apparently, Damian is a sith
Anyone saw that scene in S04E09


----------



## TheFallenLord (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I like Supergirl.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just finished Homeland Season 4. Liked it still. 

I thought the Haqqani drama would take a different conclusion. 

Waiting on Season 5.


----------



## dissel (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Middle (4 Episodes Done) of the Narcos - The Best Crime - Drama watched so far after The Wire  , Looks Like The Sopranos and Boradwalk Empire nothing compared to this.

On the other hand The Strain completely lost it's Oomph factor in Season 2 - Sometime (5 Episode Down) I Lost count as it feels like I'm watching *The Walking Dead* again but this time all scene made indoor.


----------



## icebags (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Expanse (TV Series 2015â€“ ) - IMDb is going very strong, last couple eps especially were very intense and thrilling, has to be one of the top grade space scifi shows, the concept itself it very deep - the sociology, politics, personals trust and mistrust issues are very well thought throughout.

a simple overview of what the show is about would be something like this - there is exploring earth civilization, the militaristic government of mars pushing themselves hard to pursue a dream future, and torn between them remains the colony of belters, looking for an identity. 
among all these, a detective searches for a trail of a runaway person, and incidentally discovers something mysterious which goes way above his pay grade. meanwhile two planetary civilizations come to the verge of a space war......

absolutely recommended stuff.  

(p.s. no specific spoilers leaked !)
 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] did u watch the eps 4 & 5 ?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^Im waiting for a few seasons to watch it
Glad the series is good. If it is GOT in space, it is gonna be epic

this looks good too
[YOUTUBE]tC2j-AZsJIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Anorion said:


> ^Im waiting for a few seasons to watch it
> Glad the series is good. If it is GOT in space, it is gonna be epic
> 
> this looks good too
> [YOUTUBE]tC2j-AZsJIA[/YOUTUBE]


I found it depressing and uninspiring.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Luther S01 and S02 till E03*

Good but not great.

The man looks a bit stupid. Takes cinematic decisions for which he suffers practical consequences.
Idris Elba is good.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So how many of you miss *TOP GEAR*!!? I miss'em so much ............... such a great series


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Legends of tomorrow disppointed


----------



## Vyom (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



nomad47 said:


> Legends of tomorrow disppointed


I thought that was a pretty good introduction to all the characters. 
Twist on why those 8 were actual chosen was good.
I would like to know what was disappointing in it?


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



TechnoBOY said:


> So how many of you miss *TOP GEAR*!!? I miss'em so much ............... such a great series


That guy is racist.. F him


----------



## sam9s (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



icebags said:


> The Expanse (TV Series 2015â€“ ) - IMDb is going very strong, last couple eps especially were very intense and thrilling, has to be one of the top grade space scifi shows, the concept itself it very deep - the sociology, politics, personals trust and mistrust issues are very well thought throughout.
> 
> a simple overview of what the show is about would be something like this - there is exploring earth civilization, the militaristic government of mars pushing themselves hard to pursue a dream future, and torn between them remains the colony of belters, looking for an identity.
> among all these, a detective searches for a trail of a runaway person, and incidentally discovers something mysterious which goes way above his pay grade. meanwhile two planetary civilizations come to the verge of a space war......
> ...



This is in my watch list for like ages, your review confirms for me to start it sooner than I would have ...


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



v.Na5h said:


> That guy is racist.. F him



Who??top gear presenters?


----------



## ZTR (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



TechnoBOY said:


> Who??top gear presenters?


He's taking about Jeremy Clarkson mostly

Also can't wait for their new series on Amazon Prime to come


----------



## ZTR (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



nomad47 said:


> Legends of tomorrow disppointed


Like all two part episodes,the second one will be better 

Also I don't think they should have gone with 2 parts for pilot 
And if so they should have aired on same day


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> He's taking about Jeremy Clarkson mostly
> 
> Also can't wait for their new series on Amazon Prime to come


What ever its the best series IMO.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> Like all two part episodes,the second one will be better
> 
> Also I don't think they should have gone with 2 parts for pilot
> And if so they should have aired on same day



I think pilot was good.. I didn't even realize it was a 2 part episode.. But what happens to their respective universes ?? are these guys never gonna appear in Flarrow universe ??


----------



## ZTR (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



TechnoBOY said:


> What ever its the best series IMO.


True that

They made something boring like a Car show and made it so much more interesting that even someone who doesn't have any interest in cars can watch the show and enjoy it


----------



## icebags (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> This is in my watch list for like ages, your review confirms for me to start it sooner than I would have ...



hopefully u will enjoy it, if u like twisting and turning events with colossal mass.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> True that
> 
> They made something boring like a Car show and made it so much more interesting that even someone who doesn't have any interest in cars can watch the show and enjoy it


Came across a comment 


> Top Gear used to make even the cheapest cars exciting. Now they make even the most expensive cars boring.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Justified - Season 2* ... just finished season 2 and another not to disappoint finale. Justified is like slow poison with poison being the tension and drama here. Its given to you drop by drop .... slow and steadily ... I loved that. The uncanny Kentucky accent adds to the ambiance. Timothy oliphant is just amazing as the US martial. Looking forward for the third season


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

SUITS IS BACK B!tCH3S !!!!


----------



## sam9s (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Justified - Season 3* ....... wowo the finale was even more tense than the previous season. Remember that slow poison I was talking about in my last justified post, well make it 5 times stronger in season 3. Just loved SE03. More gripping tenser than both the previous installments. I don't recall any TV series wherein I actually felt the tension running across my spines every time there was a gun drawn on screen ...lol .... 
Off to season 4 ...  ... safe to provide a *7.2/10* rating for this one


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Man supercops land on the moon
the attempts by the actors to portray moon gravity is hilarious. :laughing_NF:

oh link > hotstar - Watch TV Shows, Movies &amp; Live Cricket Matches Onlin


----------



## Vyom (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

It would be better if you could give time stamps. Not going to watch whole 44 min of madness. -_-


----------



## icebags (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

outlander season 2 trailer released. the first season kinda went ping-pong ball, but second season looks very promising and interesting. 

[YOUTUBE]g3VtNOjrqeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

25:00


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Waiting for House of Cards season 4


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any new sci fi show suggestions, please? 
Only watched till now arrow, flash, legends of 2moro, izombie, I robot, GOT,
Please suggest me in sci fi and horror category.

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Any new sci fi show suggestions, please?
> Only watched till now arrow, flash, legends of 2moro, izombie, I robot, GOT,
> Please suggest me in sci fi and horror category.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk



Mr Robot
Person of Interest
Limitless
Daredevil
Jessica Jones
Constantine


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> Mr Robot
> Person of Interest
> Limitless
> Daredevil
> ...


Thanks any best series suggestion of 2014-15?

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Justified - Season 4* .... This is one rare TV series that has super grown with each passing season, and season 4 is no exception. Utterly Gritty and tense. With every season I keep thinking with so much emotions and tension flying around, the same town and near locals, what and how will the writers come up with new plot to keep it entertaining, but every season has proved to be as entertaining and infact better than the previous one. With season 4 ending the rating has been revamped to 7.5/10 for Justified. Love Raylan Givens ...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Hey friends please link IMDb link in name, serial movie etc.
It will be easy to find.

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Thanks any best series suggestion of 2014-15?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk



*The Expanse (IMDB Link)*
This is something I am following now. I find it good.


----------



## Minion (Feb 23, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just finished The Wire as per me its a very good tv show.
*IMDB LINK*
The Wire (TV Series 2002–2008) - IMD


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Hey anybody use app for TV Series/shows episode manager,.
Which actually checklist of tv series
Please suggest best..

Some apps I found:

TV Series - Your shows manager – Android Apps on Google Pla

SeriesGuide – Android Apps on Google Pla

Etc etc

Actually it should show stats of past present and future tv series, 

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Being using SeriesGuide along with trakt integration for quite some time now and I feel it does the job perfectly for showing upcoming episode as well as tracking watched episodes


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I use TVShow Time, TV show guide – Android Apps on Google Pla , very satisfied. The user base is huge, so I really enjoy the comments and meme by the users over there.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> *The Expanse (IMDB Link)*
> This is something I am following now. I find it good.



yeah, it is like game of thrones set in space. have read the books. waiting for season to finish to binge watch.

- - - Updated - - -

oh season is finished. awesome.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Hey anybody use app for TV Series/shows episode manager,.
> Which actually checklist of tv series
> Please suggest best..
> 
> ...



I am using seriesguide with trakt.tv integration and its pretty good. No complains what so ever as yet ..


----------



## Minion (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Hey anybody use app for TV Series/shows episode manager,.
> Which actually checklist of tv series
> Please suggest best..
> 
> ...



Try kodi.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

on ep 3 of expanse... it's too slow till now, got bored 
Avasarala is awesome though. Just to see old Indian woman as one of the most powerful people on earth is awesome. Watching birds fly in low gravity was mesmerising too. 

Childhood's End is great though, better produced, tighter storytelling, moves faster, better styled graphics. Of course, the base material is much better also, expanse is at most an epic joyride, childhood's end constantly brings up thought provoking questions and scenarios. If you are missing Charles Dance's (Tywin Lannister) badass voice, there is a lot of that here. 
If possible read "Guardian Angel" short story by Arthur C Clarke before watching, _not _Childhood's End


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

childhood's end was awesome. Absolutely no reason to not see it. It's the best sci-fi series I have ever seen. It tells the whole story in 3 episodes. 

hey anyone interested in a GOT rewatch thread leading up to the next season? we can schedule couple of episodes each day and watch all seasons just in time for next season? 

Really liking Dharmakshetra on Epic. It's post mahabharat discussion on the mahabharat in a courtroom setting with Chitragupta as the judge. They try to wade through the moral implications of each character in an episode, and everyone brings up arguments and counter arguments. It's a great new way to tell the story.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Justified - Final Season 6* .... my oh my what a roller coaster ride was this. The sheer quality of writing, dialogues and actions has made Justified in my top 6 all-time TV series. As I have been sharing in my previous Justified posts, every season has been better than the previous one and 6 was no exception. The final fate of lead characters was decided and it was as satisfying as it can be. There are very few TV series (even if they are in my top 5-6) which have characters you care and love so much you actually do not stop thinking about them even after days you have finished the season. The killing was one such TV series, BB ofcourse and now Justified. I am gonna realy miss Raylen Given, boy timothy olyphant player that character to perfection. The way he walked, delivered, his strengths weaknesses all were grounded and you felt everything. My rating started with a 7/10 for Justified and at season 6 ending its an easy *8/10 ..*..
I am off to watching * DeadWood* the original TV series with Timothy Olyphant from which Justified was born ....


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> *Justified - Final Season 6* .... my oh my what a roller coaster ride was this. The sheer quality of writing, dialogues and actions has made Justified in my top 6 all-time TV series. As I have been sharing in my previous Justified posts, every season has been better than the previous one and 6 was no exception. The final fate of lead characters was decided and it was as satisfying as it can be. There are very few TV series (even if they are in my top 5-6) which have characters you care and love so much you actually do not stop thinking about them even after days you have finished the season. The killing was one such TV series, BB ofcourse and now Justified. I am gonna realy miss Raylen Given, boy timothy olyphant player that character to perfection. The way he walked, delivered, his strengths weaknesses all were grounded and you felt everything. My rating started with a 7/10 for Justified and at season 6 ending its an easy *8/10 ..*..
> I am off to watching * DeadWood* the original TV series with Timothy Olyphant from which Justified was born ....



Hi i am out of watching Agents of Shield and planning to watch something new . I was thinking of Wayward pines or Twin peaks. Then i came across deadwood & Justified. Since i like western novels and movies a lot can you suggest which is better Deadwood or justified?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

aww guys I really want all of us to participate in planned, structured fun. I know I sound like monica but we should try it, and Game of Thrones is perfect for that. The community enjoys the meta discussions more than any other pop culture thingy, by which I mean that you can ace a discussion based on how much you can think as against how much you know. What makes GOT different from LOTR, HP, or something like SW is that you watch that one episode of Marg interacting with the orphans of fallen soldiers at king's landing, and that one episode, or one sequence, or one scene is enough to launch you into a discussion about Marg's intentions, plans of the Tyrells, and what each person is up to, even if anyone involved has no clue of the books or the episodes before and after. It's just so awesome that there is so much to interpret. So this is all about you and not the show. Such opportunities are few and far between, and we will lose the opportunity, forever, always, and there is no chance short of time travel, for theorizing this upcoming series together if we do not do this now. After a month, there wont be another chance to claim the honour of being right. Just to be clear, Im gonna do it anyway, and party all the way to the upcoming season, but really want to share this pleasure, and want you guys to be a part of it as well. 
So, I ask you people again, let us schedule a GOT rewatch, pace out the episodes, absorb it, understand it, watch it together, two episodes per day and a weekend to catch up. Let's talk about it. Have given the idea, now it is up to you guiz.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: Flash and Arrow thread*

I miss Justified. One of the greatest shows ever!


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> I have not seen Deadwood, but justified is said to be a spinoff of Deadwood, so I am assuming it should be as good as if not better than Justified. ....Justified alone is on an another level .......... however let me warn you its not like typical western with a mexican background, and clint east wood style characters ...nope ...its just the main protagonist has a very distinctive style that resembles western attire plus the draw he has,....another resemblance with the genre.
> 
> Twin Peaks was ultimate too but different category and also very unique presentation, well who so ever has seen any movie of David lynch will understand what I mean and if they like David Lynch movies they would go bananas over twin peaks ...like me ..
> 
> ...


Justified was not a Spin-off of Deadwood. Those shows were not related at all, apart from a few of the same actors appearing in both.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: Flash and Arrow thread*

Well to be a spin off not necessarily means they have to be related (it has to be a by-product that's all).... but I agree I might be wrong on justified being a spin-off of deadwood, as I could not find any article that says the same ....  .. But I swear I read it somewhere ..... 

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> And I could not continue after 5 episodes of "Justified".
> 
> Guess, we have different choices all along.



Very True ...very different taste .. not only choices ...like I dispise SRK and you .... bhai every ones knows that ...lol


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: Flash and Arrow thread*



sam9s said:


> Well to be a spin off not necessarily means they have to be related .... but I agree I might be wrong on justified being a spin-off of deadwood, as I could not find any article that says the same ....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Why there is so much rating for GOT on imdb?
I haven't started watch GOT yet.. Still in watchlist..
And Jessica Jones is good?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: Flash and Arrow thread*

GOT is good seriously, I however did not like it as much other did but it was a decent show nonw the less


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: Flash and Arrow thread*



sam9s said:


> Well to be a spin off not necessarily means they have to be related (it has to be a by-product that's all).... but I agree I might be wrong on justified being a spin-off of deadwood, as I could not find any article that says the same ....  .. But I swear I read it somewhere .....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I didn't say they had to be related for it to be considered a Spin-off. I was simply pointing out there was no way in hell was Justified a Deadwood Spin-off. 

Don't worry. No need to find that article. Honest mistake.  


Okay we're going off topic, lol. I think Arrow, Flash and Super Girl are horse ****. Perfect for teenagers and kiddies.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^+1 for Monica reference


----------



## sam9s (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Flash and Arrow thread*



Kaltrops said:


> Okay we're going off topic, lol. I think Arrow, Flash and Super Girl are horse ****. Perfect for teenagers and kiddies.



I could'nt agree more on this. The only reason I was not pointing it, explicitly was in fear of getting bashed by Flash/Arrow fanboys ....lol .... They have a separate thread after all ....hehe   .


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

im now thinking if ksbkbt offered as much fodder for meta discussion as got


----------



## sam9s (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ ksbkbt ???


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

 kyunki saas bhi kabhi bahu thi


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Daredevil season 2 premiered today right?. Anyone seen it?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Flash and Arrow thread*



sam9s said:


> I could'nt agree more on this. The only reason I was not pointing it, explicitly was in fear of getting bashed by Flash/Arrow fanboys ....lol .... They have a separate thread after all ....hehe   .


Whats your age buddy?
Btw I am also getting bored by flash arrow..

You get connected to Hollywood or TV series with these kind of show only. I guess so. Like watching superhero movies which I don't know, are from hollywood, then keeping track of it, searching for other good stuff, then getting used to it..

How you got connected to all these?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Daredevil season 2 premiered today right?. Anyone seen it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Getting hands on it.. Seems good by trailer.. (India on netflix) haha stupidity..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Daredevil season 2 premiered today right?. Anyone seen it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


The entire season?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> The entire season?


May be he lives in Netflix


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> The entire season?


I meant the first episode of new season 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: Flash and Arrow thread*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Whats your age buddy?
> Btw I am also getting bored by flash arrow..
> 
> You get connected to Hollywood or TV series with these kind of show only. I guess so. Like watching superhero movies which I don't know, are from hollywood, then keeping track of it, searching for other good stuff, then getting used to it..
> ...



What!!! no way I got connected with Hollywood with these superhero, fantasy stuff. I am now actually getting bored from these sequels n sequels and prequels and forks and spinoffs of Marvel, DC Movies and all PG13 with nothing new to offer. Same with TV series (but with TV series its still not as spoiled as say movies have become).... These are now just become money crunching products, specially with world over release and India being a huge contributer ...... Where are the gut wrenching movies like Die Hard, Predator, Terminator, Hard Boild, and Robocop these days. Even today when I see Robocop director;s CUT, I get goose bumps ....... ..... I started watching hollywood movies, when I was 13-14 maybe. The very first Hollywood movie that I saw was Chuck Norris Delta Force ..   way back in 1995 I guess, you can guess my age now .... 

BTW TV series watching is something I started very recently. I think from 2008-2009 ...


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> The entire season?



Just finished. Was up till 4am last night. Watched some episodes at work. This show is beyond marvel's usual superhero ****. Dark, gritty and realistic(well, kinda)... What more do you want.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Is this season of daredevil is reboot or continuation of first season? And, is first season worth watching?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

It's better than the 1st. Daredevil.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



lightningfassst said:


> Is this season of daredevil is reboot or continuation of first season? And, is first season worth watching?


Lol its a TV series 
So its the second season
And the show is worth watching


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

ok. thanks


----------



## icebags (Mar 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Signal (TV Series 2016– ) - IMD      -drama, suspense, mystery, scifi/temporal anomaly.

nicely crafted, and told, one of the best i have seen. a little slow paced, but its fair for a suspense series.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The GOT Rewatch thread for preparing for season 6 is up > *forum.digit.in/chit-chat/196686-got-rewatch-night-gathers-now-my-watch-begins.html


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So has anyone fully season 2 to Daredevil? How is it?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> So has anyone fully season 2 to Daredevil? How is it?


Yep I have seen all...
Great dude.. I feel it's better than season 1,
Punisher and daredevil rocks this season. Season 1 villain "fisk" makes comeback, i think we will see him in season 3 also. Fights sequence are better. 
I felt they can make action better in ending but ending moment will surprise you. Reference of jessica jones, no need watch that series (good series) before daredevil season 2.
Better drama, better action (main thing), punisher stole the show from 1st episode.
Better watch it than asking it..

daredevil's friend lawyer foggy do much better than season 1


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

started gotham. 

gotham is good. wayyy better than that crap show Flash


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

hey anyone on Trakt?
Automatically track TV & Movie

So i can follow their TV & movies list.. anyone???


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



anirbandd said:


> started gotham.
> 
> gotham is good. wayyy better than that crap show Flash


On my list. 
DLing now.

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Daredevil season 2 - great series, a must watch

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Pasapa said:


> Started Daredevil season 2 - great series, a must watch
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



I completed seasons 1 a while back, and I liked it very much.
Is the season 2 complete or still running ?


----------



## ZTR (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Hrishi said:


> I completed seasons 1 a while back, and I liked it very much.
> Is the season 2 complete or still running ?


Netflix show

So all episodes are released together


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Yep I have seen all...
> Great dude.. I feel it's better than season 1,
> Punisher and daredevil rocks this season. Season 1 villain "fisk" makes comeback, i think we will see him in season 3 also. Fights sequence are better.
> I felt they can make action better in ending but ending moment will surprise you. Reference of jessica jones, no need watch that series (good series) before daredevil season 2.
> ...


Completed S2 E1 and moving to E2. So far good. It feels less like a tv series and more a movie.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Completed S2 E1 and moving to E2. So far good. It feels less like a tv series and more a movie.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



daredevil series better than daredevil movie.


----------



## Makx (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Forever - Drama, Fantasy, Mystery
Dr. Henry Morgan, a medical examiner, works with his partner Detective Jo Martinez, to solve criminal cases. Along the way he tries to uncover the mystery to his 200-year-old immortality.

A Sherlock type detective show with a twist. Due to his 200 years long life Henry has sherlockish observation skills.
Loved it mostly, sadly it didnt get renewed. Hopefully it gets one mini season or movie to complete the story.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Done till Gotham S01E10.

So far, its much better than that crap called Flash. Not only was it bad, it left a bad aftertaste. 



Spoiler



I imagine the people who like Flash [series] are the same people who liked Twilight saga xD



Spoiler



jk..


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 2, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

In Flash TV Serie... Except Harrison Wells from Earth 2, I really don't consider anyone else acting properly. Also the show has just turned into too much of a drama than a superhero TV series. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Apr 2, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^^ Exactly same here...I don't know why people praise this show so much, I'm really bored to complete even the first season.

It is too much useless drama - It creeps me out when Barry's feeling about Iris became no more secret and the detective Joe father of the Girl behaving like his wing man to lure / catch  Iris.... Disgusting.

And the Top of All - I don't like the facial expression of Heavy Weight  Detective African Male looks like he may going to cry - same goes to Flash father stuck in the Jail....his expression like he create a Son and he is done - now he watching that magnificent creature from the prison to save the world.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ hehe welcome to the club ...


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Hrishi said:


> In Flash TV Serie... Except Harrison Wells from Earth 2, I really don't consider anyone else acting properly. Also the show has just turned into too much of a drama than a superhero TV series.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk





anirbandd said:


> Done till Gotham S01E10.
> 
> So far, its much better than that crap called Flash. Not only was it bad, it left a bad aftertaste.
> 
> ...


Dr. Snow is cute. 
Anyways if you are disappointed with Flash watch legends of tomorrow. 
You will hate it even more


----------



## ZTR (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



nomad47 said:


> Dr. Snow is cute.
> Anyways if you are disappointed with Flash watch legends of tomorrow.
> You will hate it even more



TBH out of the three, Flash is the only one which is watchable IMO as I haven't seen the last two episodes of LoT or the last three episodes of Arrow 
(And yeah in the last episode a major character dies so...)


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just completed Season 2 of Daredevil. Best show ever!


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Just completed Season 2 of Daredevil. Best show ever!



better than GoT/BandofBrothers?


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



anirbandd said:


> better than GoT/BandofBrothers?


Got me there. Maybe not. Not sure since I have not watched both.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

For those who have watched Daredevil Season 2 and liked it:


Spoiler



Marvel's Daredevil Season 2: 15 Things You Might Have Misse


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Got me there. Maybe not. Not sure since I have not watched both.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



pro-tip: Its not. It cant be. Even though they all the different genres. 

watch BoB. i guarantee you, nothing else will stand a change. and its all real. the story happened. it involved real people.


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Has anyone watched how to get away with murder season one.?
According to me its a nice show. Liking it a lot.

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Mr Robot* ...... Well I was not like blown away from the TV series, but its was very interesting and kept me hanging. The sociopath aspect is very real and believable. The hacking aspect is the highlight of the show, this is I believe the first TV series/movie that actually shows the actual commands typed on screen, and almost all hacking if not 100% seems legit, I am no hacker but being a pretty techie savvy person, can alteast see its not all hunky-dory with scenarios depicted.  ...writing is spot on and so are performances.......For me the plot climax was weak. I mean the focus shifted to revealing the twist than the mission itself. The twist also was taken from a very popular movie, I mean a clear rip-off, or homage as some people are saying, but for me it was ok. There were couple of other twists there as well which were better for me than the major one .....anyway, it was a decent watch ...*..6.8/10*

Starting *The Walking Dead - Season 6 * /.....now


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> *Mr Robot* ...... Well I was not like blown away from the TV series, but its was very interesting and kept me hanging. The sociopath aspect is very real and believable. The hacking aspect is the highlight of the show, this is I believe the first TV series/movie that actually shows the actual commands typed on screen, and almost all hacking if not 100% seems legit, I am no hacker but being a pretty techie savvy person, can alteast see its not all hunky-dory with scenarios depicted.  ...writing is spot on and so are performances.......For me the plot climax was weak. I mean the focus shifted to revealing the twist than the mission itself. The twist also was taken from a very popular movie, I mean a clear rip-off, or homage as some people are saying, but for me it was ok. There were couple of other twists there as well which were better for me than the major one .....anyway, it was a decent watch ...*..6.8/10*
> 
> Starting *The Walking Dead - Season 6 * /.....now


Actually mr robot does white hat hacking, means type of hacking from legal people.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Actually mr robot does white hat hacking, means type of hacking from legal people.


Lol no

White Hat hackers are those that work in security firms and hack to check for vulnerabilities and are paid by the websites that they hack to to help them to find and close the security loopholes

Black Hat hackers are hackers that hack for their own personal gain and take advantage of the security loopholes and vulnerabilities present and then use it for their own private gain 

In short White Hat hackers are legal hackers ,black hat are not .

And in Mr Robot Elliot is a black hat hacker who hacks people and his day job is in a security firm where he manages the security of his clients


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> Lol no
> 
> White Hat hackers are those that work in security firms and hack to check for vulnerabilities and are paid by the websites that they hack to to help them to find and close the security loopholes
> 
> ...


Lol...

He is indeed black hat hacker... But they showed commands of white hacker mostly use in front of other people.. You will not understand that..


----------



## icebags (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

so, completed watching Signal, what and interesting watch, was hooked all the time. some plotholes were there, some things where taken as granted, but what an interesting way to tell the story......

next in line would be Outlander, since the 2nd season started, it would be safe now to complete the 1st season on a marathon perhaps, and also thinking of watching Splash splash love, 2 ep drama for quick fun.

so, none of you people watch kdrama or jdrama stuff ? they make such nice historic, suspense and drama series content.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched 11.22.63. Amazing show, highly recommended.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Lol...
> 
> He is indeed black hat hacker... But they showed commands of white hacker mostly use in front of other people.. You will not understand that..



What ....lol ... since when does "commands" become white hat and black hat (legal or illegal) ...lol. That does not make any sense ........ there is no "secret" commands for only white hackers ...... if there is a backdoor trojan that can be initiated via CLI its same for both BnW hackers .....its just that for White Hackers it becomes ligit ....


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> What ....lol ... since when does "commands" become white hat and black hat (legal or illegal) ...lol. That does not make any sense ........ there is no "secret" commands for only white hackers ...... if there is a backdoor trojan that can be initiated via CLI its same for both BnW hackers .....its just that for White Hackers it becomes ligit ....



Again Lol....

not actually Commands, i mean method of hackings. There are many ways to hack.. if you think they gonna show us real trick to hack something into then show won't telecast..
It's just like hiding yourself.. You will never understand that...


----------



## Vyom (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Lol. Quite some interesting convos around here for Mr Robot. I am glad sam9s finally got around to watch this.

We had a pretty good and active thread when Mr Robot aired. Checking that might get many doubts clear.  *forum.digit.in/chit-chat/192939-mr-robot-ongoing-cyberpunk-thriller-drama-television-series.html {Needless to say, its spoiler filled.}

Overall, Mr Robot was a fantastic show. Gave me ghoosebumps many times.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sygeek said:


> Watched 11.22.63. Amazing show, highly recommended.


Is this based on Stephen king novel on JFK assassination?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Is this based on Stephen king novel on JFK assassination?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Yes, it is


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Again Lol....
> 
> not actually Commands, i mean method of hackings. There are many ways to hack.. if you think they gonna show us real trick to hack something into then show won't telecast..
> It's just like hiding yourself.. You will never understand that...



Again ...you will never understand that ...lol.....why do you think its only you who has the some high level of brain beans that other might not have .... 

ok coming back ... yes method of actual hacking might obviouly be secluded from display for obvious reasons .... but you did not make that clear did you .. ...Guess I will never understand that ....


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Again ...you will never understand that ...lol.....why do you think its only you who has the some high level of brain beans that other might not have ....
> 
> ok coming back ... yes method of actual hacking might obviouly be secluded from display for obvious reasons .... but you did not make that clear did you .. ...Guess I will never understand that ....


Hacking is not your veins, so again you will never understand.. And again lol..
You look good as a critic but not in this field....


----------



## sam9s (Apr 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^^ And what makes you think hacking is not in my vains (and probably only is in yours ..).... what makes you think I might not be doing all that stuff already ........... better not underestimate others, and definitely better not to try to preconceived a notion  ...


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION]

Please let it cool. Lets get back to TV show discussions.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Back to tv show, can anyone suggest some good shows on Hulu etc..


----------



## ratul (Apr 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

You all should watch Black Mirror. Freakin epic show, really horrifying sometimes to see the future that might not be too far now. :scared_NF:

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> Lol...
> 
> He is indeed black hat hacker... But they showed commands of white hacker mostly use in front of other people.. You will not understand that..





ZTR said:


> Lol no
> 
> White Hat hackers are those that work in security firms and hack to check for vulnerabilities and are paid by the websites that they hack to to help them to find and close the security loopholes
> 
> ...





sam9s said:


> What ....lol ... since when does "commands" become white hat and black hat (legal or illegal) ...lol. That does not make any sense ........ there is no "secret" commands for only white hackers ...... if there is a backdoor trojan that can be initiated via CLI its same for both BnW hackers .....its just that for White Hackers it becomes ligit ....





amit.tiger12 said:


> Again Lol....
> 
> not actually Commands, i mean method of hackings. There are many ways to hack.. if you think they gonna show us real trick to hack something into then show won't telecast..
> It's just like hiding yourself.. You will never understand that...





sam9s said:


> Again ...you will never understand that ...lol.....why do you think its only you who has the some high level of brain beans that other might not have ....
> 
> ok coming back ... yes method of actual hacking might obviouly be secluded from display for obvious reasons .... but you did not make that clear did you .. ...Guess I will never understand that ....





amit.tiger12 said:


> Hacking is not your veins, so again you will never understand.. And again lol..
> You look good as a critic but not in this field....





sam9s said:


> ^^^ And what makes you think hacking is not in my vains (and probably only is in yours ..).... what makes you think I might not be doing all that stuff already ........... better not underestimate others, and definitely better not to try to preconceived a notion  ...



guys, calm your nerves. There's something called Grey Hat Hackers, which most of the hackers are, actually there's no white hat hacker, every white hat hacker has done something malicious here and there. :silence_NF:

and they are actually showing real stuff that people use to hack, of course not in it's true glory, but it's not something magical, softwares are becoming increasingly complex and so are ways to exploit them, humans are the weakest point here, so that's where social engineering becomes the big thing, and next buying exploits from people on underground market, darkweb, IRC, whatever you want. Lastly, just using already publicly available tools (Kali). All of these things are in the show, so that makes it authentic, and that's how it's done. The only thing missing are the details of reversing a binary/searching through code, finding that loophole and turning it into a workable exploit. Everything else, is true.

And if you loved Mr. Robot, i am sure you'd love Black Mirror as well, not hacking related, but dark side of the techy world and it's consequences which really doesn't seem that far away now.

*Source: A White (Gray) Hat Hacker.*​


----------



## sam9s (Apr 14, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yes I have already seen *Black Mirror - season 1 and 2*  ...waiting for Se03 ....and yes it is an exceptional, show and for a mature audience as well, not everyone will like it or infact understand it as well. My fave EP of the total six were  ... EP2 and EP3 from season one and EP1 from season 2. Rest were also pretty cool but my fav were these three.


----------



## Naveen.S (Apr 14, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Yes I have already seen *Black Mirror - season 1 and 2*  ...waiting for Se03 ....and yes it is an exceptional, show and for a mature audience as well, not everyone will like it or infact understand it as well. My fave EP of the total six were  ... EP2 and EP3 from season one and EP1 from season 2. Rest were also pretty cool but my fav were these three.


Have you watched *White Christmas* ( S03E00 )? Its best from the lot and one of my favorites (9/10).
*White Christmas

*Share your views about it.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Naveen.S said:


> Have you watched *White Christmas* ( S03E00 )? Its best from the lot and one of my favorites (9/10).
> *White Christmas
> 
> *Share your views about it.



Nope haven't seen, didn't know SE03 was out. Will wait for Se03 to finish will watch then. I dont like to watch episode by episode ..


----------



## Naveen.S (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Nope haven't seen, didn't know SE03 was out. Will wait for Se03 to finish will watch then. I dont like to watch episode by episode ..


I don't think Season 3 will out any time soon. White Christmas was released around December 2014. Its a special episode. S03E00


----------



## sam9s (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Naveen.S said:


> I don't think Season 3 will out any time soon. White Christmas was released around December 2014. Its a special episode. S03E00



Oh ...again didnt know that ....will see if I can find that and watch it then ... 

- - - Updated - - -

*Better call saul - Season 2* .. well, let me say, there are very few characters in all TV series I have seen that I have actually lovingly adored ..... lol,  Jimmy McGill AKA Saul GoodMan is one such character from Better Call Saul. Writers have created so much depth and layers in this one character that you just love watching it struggle and fight out the odds of life. Not to forget the impeccable performance by Bob Odenkirk, that brought the writing and the character to amazing life. By season 2 mid I was so intrigued by the slow, and very steady transformation of Jimmy to Saul, that I had to actually see the intro show (EP-8 SE02) of Breaking bad again to see at what juncture was Saul introduces in BB. There is nothing negative I can find the way writers have created the pre-BB era that shows how Jimmy and Mike Ehrmantraut for that matter become to what they are in BB. Loved Season 2 as well ....*7.8/10* for BCS ..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Can anybody tell me about 24 TV series is better than Indian version? 
I liked indian version because politics in family and that Sri Lanka issue is really bigger to handle without hurting other people especially in India..
Anybody ?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

As a stand alone Indian TV series 24 was juts ok at the best ..... original 24 is on a different level all together ............ If you want a quality Indian Television with family politics and all watch *YUDH*


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Can anybody tell me about 24 TV series is better than Indian version?
> I liked indian version because politics in family and that Sri Lanka issue is really bigger to handle without hurting other people especially in India..
> Anybody ?


Yup, different level stuff. Especially the first 4 seasons. Don't even compare Indian stuff to that.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Thanks, now going to watch 24, big series don't wanted to waste time getting bored so asked..


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Thanks, now going to watch 24, big series don't wanted to waste time getting bored so asked..


Enjoy. But fair warning. The show is highly addictive.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*HUMANS - Season 1* ... Damm this is one quality hell of a tv series. Well the plot is not something our of ordinary, the concept is somewhat cross over between iRobot and AI. Its a parallel present and having an Android (or synth as they call it in the show) is the in thing. Its common and present in all day to day activities. (this is like the iRobot), what if the synths are given feelings, given a conscious ..... (AI here) .... It was, creepy, scary, thrilling, emotional all scaled in one, very well done. Again its slow, pace is not something I would rate this series on, but it keeps you interested pretty much till the very end, the debate of machines good enough to replace humans is nicely portrayed .... some take it as a boon some reject it, performances were superb, Gemma Chan (no idea who she is) as synth Anita was spot on!! .... it was a great watch...... Season 1 ended also nicely with satisfying conclusion plus also making you want more for season 2 ..... *7.5/10*

PS:: Its a Britt show so as usual I would recommend to watch it with subs ..


----------



## Naveen.S (May 2, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Person of Interest* is back after a long break.


----------



## ZTR (May 2, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Naveen.S said:


> *Person of Interest* is back after a long break.


Isn't it coming out on Wed?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 7, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started watching Agents of SHIELD, a lot better than I assumed. It gets gripping and gripping episode by episode, season by season.

One question from the latest episode though:


Spoiler



How does Daisy/Skye know that she was injected Kree blood ? Coulson never told her specifically that GH325 was from a Kree (at least what's shown in show).



Also, scrapped DC's Legends of tomorrow. Crap show. Episode by episode, it gets unwatchable.


----------



## dissel (May 7, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed The Walking Dead Latest Season - Where it's End can't wait for 1 year to know what happen next ?

My question, those Zombies are craving for Only Human Right ? Not for other live Animal such as Dogs / Horse / Birds - Right ?


----------



## dissel (May 15, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Where is Vikings Season 4 ? According to IMDB page Vikings (TV Series 2013– ) - Episodes - IMD it is already aired - but not available to get ? Why ?

Anybody watched Vikings here ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 15, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dissel said:


> Where is Vikings Season 4 ? According to IMDB page Vikings (TV Series 2013– ) - Episodes - IMD it is already aired - but not available to get ? Why ?
> 
> Anybody watched Vikings here ?


Season 4 not completed, but all seasons available on net... Extratorrent may help you..
Btw History TV18 channel used to give ads about it. Don't know what happen a afterwards.


----------



## Naveen.S (May 16, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Season 4 not completed, but all seasons available on net... Extratorrent may help you..
> Btw History TV18 channel used to give ads about it. Don't know what happen a afterwards.


Info at IMDB is wrong. Vikings Season 04 has 10 episodes like all earlier seasons. Season 04 ended last month only and available everywhere.


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone excited for the upcoming Preacher TV series? Preacher (TV Series 2016– ) - IMD

Its based on the DC comics series of the same name. 

(Story from the comics) It follows the story of a preacher named Jesse Custer who gets possessed by an entity named Genesis who is a child of an Angel and a Demon, an entity that is even more powerful than God. Due to being possessed, Jesse gains the power to command anyone to do anything. He teams up with his ex-girlfriend and an Irish vampire and go on a quest to search for god, who left heaven after the birth of Genesis.

There will be some really crazy characters in this one.

Edit: Characters such as Arseface and Saint of Killers.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 19, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160519/79116e8e4118f2dfb9e2793d5a9b7ec0.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160519/d3bb33507e0cf40bab185e9525b47091.jpg


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 19, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*www.vulture.com/2016/05/peak-tv-business-c-v-r.html

Too many TV shows. Seems like a TV bubble that might bust sometime in the future.


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[YOUTUBE]x9T-9fZn_oA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Can't wait for my favorite show


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dashing.sujay said:


> Can't wait for my favorite show



That's why he died in LOT...hmmm


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> That's why he died in LOT...hmmm



Prison Break is good with Wentworth. But without Dominic I don't thin Prison Break is possible. He's not dead on LoT.


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Prison Break is good with Wentworth. But without Dominic I don't thin Prison Break is possible. He's not dead on LoT.


Well in last week's episode he sacrificed himself to blow up that something.
Thought he was dead.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

didn't scofield already die in prison break? prision break season 3,4  already were so boring


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Well in last week's episode he sacrificed himself to blow up that something.
> Thought he was dead.


In superhero stories, nobody stays dead forever unlike they are Uncle Ben or Thomas/Martha Wayne.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> That's why he died in LOT...hmmm



I don't watch LOT anymore, it sucks.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> didn't scofield already die in prison break? prision break season 3,4  already were so boring



How can you find them boring ?


----------



## ZTR (May 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dashing.sujay said:


> I don't watch LOT anymore, it sucks.


 The last few episodes have been great especially the penultimate and the season finale 


Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> The last few episodes have been great especially the penultimate and the season finale
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z



I see some positive feedback so maybe I'll watch them. I got really pissed off when Kendra didn't kill Savage when she had the chance just to make sure her bf's memory is recovered. What a logic. It felt like they're just dragging the show.


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> In superhero stories, nobody stays dead forever unlike they are Uncle Ben or Thomas/Martha Wayne.


Came here to write exactly this.


rhitwick said:


> Well in last week's episode he sacrificed himself to blow up that something.
> Thought he was dead.


I actually meant, that Dominic isn't dead on LoT. If Wentworth's character was blown up so that he can work dedicatedly on Prison Break then they need to think of killing Dominic too.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dashing.sujay said:


> Can't wait for my favorite show



Which one???



rhitwick said:


> That's why he died in LOT...hmmm



Who died??


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dashing.sujay said:


> I don't watch LOT anymore, it sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you find them boring ?


Last 2 were great... specially episode 16 last moment revelation was great...
Justice society of America..


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Which one???



Prison Break.



amit.tiger12 said:


> Last 2 were great... specially episode 16 last moment revelation was great...
> Justice society of America..



Alright, I'll watch.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 20, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

prison break got boring season 3,4 
same crappy plot you can see in Alias, Nikita, Chuck
a super underground secret powerful group. seen that in James bond Spectre also now.


----------



## sam9s (May 22, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Sense 8 - Season 1* ... well this TV series is different and very expressive in its nature. Concept is intriguing. "_A group of 8 people around the world are suddenly linked mentally, and emotionaly as well and must find a way to survive and help each other via their own abilities._"  .... The thing is, toooo much time is spent on character development and background. I understand that there had to be an emotional quotient involved in order for us to understand the relation and why they help and trust each other eventually, but the pacing was way damm too slow, I am ok with slow pacing and have seen really slow paced TV series, but the problem here afaimc, was too much verbal interaction, which actually increases the hype, which was good, BUT then you yearn for some action to give that interaction a satisfying closing, given the premises of the scenario, but action comes too late and too less. Also too much of attention is given to transgender relations, with very explicit sensuous scenes, which would have been ok, had that lead to a satisfying climax, which it didnt ......none the less it was intriguing enough to have me kept going till the end .... Wish the entire season had the same level of tension the last 2 episodes managed to get .....*.6.5/10 *for this one.


----------



## dissel (May 22, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any thing Good about *Into The Badlands*

Worth To Get ?


----------



## sam9s (May 23, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The Shield - Season 1* .. well I had this TV series in my must watch list for like ages, the reason I was not able to start it earlier was, I was not able to find it anywhere. No downloads also were available, until recently I jumped, when I saw The Shield appear on INDIA Netflix out of nowhere ...lol and I knew my next TV series was this. The moment I finished *Sense8*, I started Shield, i.e day before yesterday, and today I finished season 1.

Long story short ...loved it. Not as good as few of the other crime dramas I have seen but almost there. One thing I weirdly did not enjoy was the TV series was 480p max and 3:4 aspect ratio. Other than that, as a crime drama its really good.

What I really liked was the way protagonist is dealt with. Not to give any spoilers, I can only say, is that you will have a really hard time rooting for the protagonist (Vic). The line between the right and wrong is really blurred .... and you keep questioning yourself, but the entire watch really becomes interesting. Another interesting aspect is each episode has other cases going side by side, while the main story progresses and all the scenarios are really amalgamated with each other very very well, I must say. Its still one season and 6 to go (Long TV series) so will see how it goes from here. Season one was a good joy ride ...... *7/10* for this one at the end of season 1


----------



## RCuber (May 24, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watching 12 Monkeys? currently watching season 1 on Netflix. Hero is like no bull sh!t, get straight to the point, we kill the bad guy. lol


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Preacher S01E01, aired on 22nd May.

Having read the comic from cover to cover, I had high expectations from the TV adaptation of the same.

After watching the pilot, I must say that the series has a somewhat underwhelming start compared to the comic.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/a/a8/Preacher56.png/250px-Preacher56.png

The premise of the comic is as follows



Spoiler



Reverend Jesse Custer is a preacher in a small town in Texas. He gets possessed by a creature known as Genesis, which was the child of an angel and a demon. Because of this, Genesis is a creature even more powerful than God and has to be kept imprisoned in heaven. However, one day it escapes from heaven and possesses Jesse while he is in the middle of service, obliterating everyone but him. The creature bestows upon him the power to command anyone to do anything and the one who was commanded will carry out his command "literally".

After the escape of Genesis, God leaves heaven and goes into hiding because Jesse could even command God now. While angels come down to earth in human form to hunt him down. In the meanwhile, Jesse teams up with his ex-GF Tulip O'Hare and an Irish vampire named Cassidy in a quest to look for God and demand the truth about his new powers.



The pilot episode takes a few liberties with the backstory and characters, adding more than they should have IMHO. Including some modification of the storyline wrt Jesse's relationship with Tulip and how he meets Cassidy. The pilot also introduces other Preacher staple characters such as Sheriff Root and his son (Arseface) and the angels that are tracking him down. The pilot also shows the first instance where Jesse exercises his power on member of his congregation.

Judging from the comparatively underwhelming start of the episode, I hope that the story catches momentum in the subsequent episodes.

But anyone who has read the comic should watch the series just to see the crazy characters from the comics in action.


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Anyone watching 12 Monkeys? currently watching season 1 on Netflix. Hero is like no bull sh!t, get straight to the point, we kill the bad guy. lol


Is it based on the movie somehow?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (May 24, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Desmond David said:


> Is it based on the movie somehow?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Yes, same plot. 

BTW there is another sifi series coming up called Frequency which is also based on the same movie name - Frequency (2000) .


----------



## dissel (May 24, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

About 12 Monkeys - Apologies and no offence to anyone  - Please Don't waste your time there...It is a boring one

When someone Able to time travel and that didn't effect their physical ability or health - then there is a not a single problem exists in their universe....which is what all about.

Eat -> Sleep -> Take a dump - > Go For Time Travel -> Then Come Back Time Travel -> Again... Eat -> Sleep ->...


----------



## sam9s (May 24, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ seriously  ...is it that boring ..??? I was looking fw to it. I Loved the movie .....


----------



## dissel (May 24, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> ^^ seriously  ...is it that boring ..??? I was looking fw to it. I Loved the movie .....



Your mileage may vary .... :smile_NF:

Maybe this one not for me... :yawn2_NF:


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dissel said:


> About 12 Monkeys - Apologies and no offence to anyone  - Please Don't waste your time there...It is a boring one
> 
> When someone Able to time travel and that didn't effect their physical ability or health - then there is a not a single problem exists in their universe....which is what all about.
> 
> Eat -> Sleep -> Take a dump - > Go For Time Travel -> Then Come Back Time Travel -> Again... Eat -> Sleep ->...


It's up to the time traveller to make it enjoyable or miserable.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 25, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished *Quantico* - 7/10. Good one time watch.


----------



## ZTR (May 26, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So Limitless has been cancelled  

IGN's 2016 TV Show Obituary: Here's What Got Cancelled - IG

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 26, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watch Brain Games??? Can't find on net.
NatGeo Channel 9 pm. Anyone??


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 26, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> So Limitless has been cancelled
> 
> IGN's 2016 TV Show Obituary: Here's What Got Cancelled - IG
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z


Thanks for list... from this, there are many series on my watchlist and worth to continue.. are those series ended properly??


----------



## Vyom (May 26, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Limitless is cancelled!!! WT... it was a good show, if not the best. Some episodes were fillers, but overall I enjoyed the show. Seriously man! 

Minority Report was doomed to be cancelled. The end of that series was done properly, keeping in mind that it may not continue.

Heroes Reborn was ill fated too. The original had a high standard that the Heroes Reborn only partially met. I am not sad for it's discontinuation.

As for other shows in the "won't be back" list, the only other series I would like to watch is Marvel’s Agent Carter.

Arrow, Flash and LoT are renewed which was expected. Renewal of Quantico is a good news for Priyanka, although I didn't expect it. Supergirl renewal is also surprising for me.

Seriously sad about Limitless though. :'(


----------



## ZTR (May 26, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Thanks for list... from this, there are many series on my watchlist and worth to continue.. are those series ended properly??


Only watched limitless 

And it ended properly as in no cliffhangers

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 26, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Limitless, Quantico were very boring.

The only show I am enjoying this season is Silicon Valley and Game of thrones.
I am thinking of checking out Billions.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 26, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The way Quantico ended, it had to have a second innings. I seriously hope they up their game.


----------



## sygeek (May 26, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Limitless, Quantico were very boring.
> 
> The only show I am enjoying this season is Silicon Valley and Game of thrones.
> I am thinking of checking out Billions.



Limitless started off boring but got better and better in later episodes. Last few episodes were great.


----------



## ZTR (May 26, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Limitless, Quantico were very boring.
> 
> The only show I am enjoying this season is Silicon Valley and Game of thrones.
> I am thinking of checking out Billions.


Billions is great 
Each episode is good with no boring episodes and each episode bringing one or another twist 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 30, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just found new upcoming 24 series trailer next year 2017..

Official Trailer | 24: LEGACY - YouTub


----------



## sam9s (May 30, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started The *Good Wife season 7*, 2 episodes .... in to it ..... already feeling bad this is the last season ... will update when I finish.


----------



## ariftwister (May 31, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just started Survivor series. And it's very good!! 

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ariftwister said:


> Just started Survivor series. And it's very good!!
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk



Yeah especially the challenges and the politics played in the game


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 31, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ariftwister said:


> Just started Survivor series. And it's very good!!
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk



32 seasons :dizzy_NF:


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



dashing.sujay said:


> 32 seasons :dizzy_NF:



Its a reality show so not necessary to watch all seasons lol


----------



## Hrishi (May 31, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

How is the Supernatural Series ? I started watching recently, the first few episodes of season 1 seems good.
Since there are 10 seasons so I was wondering if it's entertaining through out the entire flow ?


----------



## ariftwister (May 31, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> Yeah especially the challenges and the politics played in the game



Challenges are meh.. But the politics and the dynamic is amazing. They make alliances and change their mind half way lol.

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> 32 seasons :dizzy_NF:





ZTR said:


> Its a reality show so not necessary to watch all seasons lol



Older seasons don't have much seeds. So I am watching from the latest season to older. Same for The Amazing Race.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



hrishi said:


> how is the supernatural series ? I started watching recently, the first few episodes of season 1 seems good.
> Since there are 10 seasons so i was wondering if it's entertaining through out the entire flow ?



(..............fillers........................) (show) (.................................fillers......................................)


----------



## Stormbringer (May 31, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Hrishi said:


> How is the Supernatural Series ? I started watching recently, the first few episodes of season 1 seems good.
> Since there are 10 seasons so I was wondering if it's entertaining through out the entire flow ?



Supernatural is good till the Yellow Eyed Demon Story Arc. After that it goes downhill IMO.


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Hrishi said:


> How is the Supernatural Series ? I started watching recently, the first few episodes of season 1 seems good.
> Since there are 10 seasons so I was wondering if it's entertaining through out the entire flow ?



I watched till S02.
S01 is good but then it falls into a pattern from which they never came out.

Watch S01 and decide yourself.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Hrishi said:


> How is the Supernatural Series ? I started watching recently, the first few episodes of season 1 seems good.
> Since there are 10 seasons so I was wondering if it's entertaining through out the entire flow ?


11th season ended recently and 12th was announced.


----------



## Hrishi (May 31, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Okay then.  I will watch it till season 1 and then stop there.   

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

If you get the time you can watch supernatural for 1st 5 seasons(s05 doesn't even have a cliffhanger,just a proper ending).In fact according to many people season 5 was supposed to be the final season but in conventional hollywood/US TV scene once a series becomes too popular they keep stretching it until they start suffering big losses.


----------



## Minion (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Hrishi said:


> How is the Supernatural Series ? I started watching recently, the first few episodes of season 1 seems good.
> Since there are 10 seasons so I was wondering if it's entertaining through out the entire flow ?



Upto season 7 its good.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The Good Wife - Season 7* - Well I will admit this season was not the best of the last AWSOME 6, but still concluded the story nicely. Don't get me wrong the court room drama is still ultimate and very convincing, just the way other personal stories were dealt with, I was not too happy. None the less The Good Wife will still remain under my all time top 5 TV series. For other Good Wife fans below is what I will say ....

I loved Will in Guest appearance.
Jason was cool, loved him
Lucca was really nice new character
Cary was ultimate, but writers gave him a tough spot and luck
I wish Kalinda was still there my fav character after Eli 
Diane... what an amazing and powerful woman you were.
Eli... My FAV character, will miss your crazy ideas and devotion.
Alicia... you change completely from se01 to 07.

I will miss this show.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Good news for The Good Wife fans ...*The Good Wife Spin-Off Is Happening*



> For fans still trying to decide how they feel about The Good Wife’s series finale, good news: the story isn’t (totally) over, yet—it will live on in a spin-off. The Good Wife creators Michelle and Robert King got excitement buzzing last week when they told Deadline, “We love these characters, and if anyone made a deal with us today, we would be bringing every single one back.” CBS was quick to turn the exciting prospect into reality, as it announced Wednesday that a spin-off will premiere on its V.O.D. platform, CBS All Access.



CBS Confirms The Good Wife Spin-Off Is Happening, But There’s a Catch | Vanity Fai


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Netflix announces first original series from India based on Vikram Chandra’s Sacred Games | The Indian Expres

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just completed all 9 seasons of 24...
Great addiction, every end of a season thaught came into mind asking about  what happened next with Jack Bauer?  Pakistan, China, Russia all things were great to watch. It's felt like I never wasted time watching 24, unbelievable journey of Jack Bauer.

Season 1 was better than Indian version. Comparing all seasons David Palmer was one of the best President shown. Season 4 was one of the best season for me. 4th 5th 6th season was all great. Season 8 ending was emotional and was really great ending. 



Spoiler



Somehow season 9 (mini-series) managed to get 24 going. But at the end Jack exchanged himself for Chloe and season ended.
Please someone confirm me about season 9 has 12 episodes and ended wierdly i.e. not ended like season 8.


It was like addiction, finished watching it but still wants more.
Jack's journey ends with 24..

Looking forward to 24: Legacy in 2017.


----------



## dissel (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed *Into The Bad Lands* Season 1 - Nothing worth mentioning - At First thought it may go like Sim City -Then found similarity of Kill Bill and Last it Avatar The Last Air Bender ??? !! Hopefully they continue to touch idea of other movie like IP Man / Enter the Dragon etc in the next season...Other than Fight scene there is a story line which is not so strong either.

I'm not sure they borrow the Daryl Bike from the Walking Dead ! after all it's AMC production.

It's time Pass series.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The 100 - Season 2* ... well well .. What an ultra, high octane, blazing nitro induces rollercoaster ride this TV series is ....hehe  I am not kidding. The plot is interesting, to say the least .._"Its 97 years after a nuclear war has destroyed civilization, there is an ARK, space station, that holds the rest of the human race, which is also now at its end cycle, Hence they decide to send 100 teens (criminal under their law) to earth to see if its now survivable_"....
and then starts the never ending coaster ride. How the teens survive, the dynamics between the characters, new earth species, races, clans what not .... Ok I will agree, there is a lot of suspension of belief required in this kind of genre and The 100 is no exception, BUT boy I dont know what steroids writers were on with, when they wrote The 100, it just does not slow down, even for 5 minutes ....lol. ..Its an out an out edge of the seat material. As I said you have to suspend your belief and also at times switch off your brain, but you will be at the edge of your seat I guarantee that. Season 2 is much darker and much better, with survival of the fittest approach, and moral lines crossed on all limits, trust, commitments going haywire on all dimensions ... with enough twist and turns to keep your head dizzy .......* 7.5/10* till now .....off to season 3. All season available on India Netflix.


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> *The 100 - Season 2* ... well well .. What an ultra, high octane, blazing nitro induces rollercoaster ride this TV series is ....hehe  I am not kidding. The plot is interesting, to say the least .._"Its 97 years after a nuclear war has destroyed civilization, there is an ARK, space station, that holds the rest of the human race, which is also now at its end cycle, Hence they decide to send 100 teens (criminal under their law) to earth to see if its now survivable_"....
> and then starts the never ending coaster ride. How the teens survive, the dynamics between the characters, new earth species, races, clans what not .... Ok I will agree, there is a lot of suspension of belief required in this kind of genre and The 100 is no exception, BUT boy I dont know what steroids writers were on with, when they wrote The 100, it just does not slow down, even for 5 minutes ....lol. ..Its an out an out edge of the seat material. As I said you have to suspend your belief and also at times switch off your brain, but you will be at the edge of your seat I guarantee that. Season 2 is much darker and much better, with survival of the fittest approach, and moral lines crossed on all limits, trust, commitments going haywire on all dimensions ... with enough twist and turns to keep your head dizzy .......* 7.5/10* till now .....off to season 3. All season available on India Netflix.



Hi Sam9s,

Can you please recommend few shows from below genre?
1. Comedy
2. Drama
3. Crime


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pratik385 said:


> Hi Sam9s,
> 
> Can you please recommend few shows from below genre?
> 1. Comedy
> ...



Try These:

1.IMDb: Highest Rated   Comedy TV Series/Mini-Series With At Least 5,000 Votes
2.IMDb: Highest Rated   Drama TV Series/Mini-Series With At Least 5,000 Votes
3.IMDb: Highest Rated   Crime TV Series/Mini-Series With At Least 5,000 Votes

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Black Mirror S01, S02-E01*

This show has really unique ideas and had dared to bring it in TV media.
Kept the production quality high along with some sharp acting.

b/w which was inspired by which 

Black Mirror S02E01 (Be right back) or Her ?


----------



## sam9s (Jun 12, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Black Mirror was awesome ... I am surprised you liked it, its not a conventional TV series. few people actually get the hang of it .....

*The 100 - Season 3* .... well the feedback must be there for the writers to slow down a bit, hence SE03 is a bit slow (in comparison to SE02) to start with. Don't get me wrong, it's still super speedy than the conventional scfi series, but in relation to earlier season 2 its slow to start with, but picks up again to its usual nitro speed in the last 5-6 episodes. SE03 is also the weakest of the 3, since the character turn over is a bit unrealistic and unnatural, plus other few inconsistencies I did not like, none the less its still pretty much super edge of the seat material in the lines of se01 and se02. So yes those inconsistencies can be pardon, Se03 also brings more technical aspects and answers to why the earth had a nuclear war. Over all any scifi adventure fan WILL NOT be disappointed if he suspends some of his belief within the confines of realism. I thoroughly enjoyed the 100 all 3 seasons and looking forward to SE04 when ever it comes out ..... rating stays at* 7.5/10*

- - - Updated - - -

I now have *The colony, Containment, Lucifier and 11.22.63 SE01* downloaded and ready to be viewed. which one fellow members recommend to start off with ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Lucifer is unconventional in many ways(have seen 1st 3-4 ep) but as per imdb reviews & comments they have modified the original story from the DC comics.Even so it still remains unconventional as unlike other such shows where title character helps a cop solve cases because it is for some purpose/justice,he does it simply for fun not justice or some other hidden purpose.
How Lucifer Is Going To Be Different From The Comic Books - CINEMABLEN


----------



## sam9s (Jun 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I only downloaded containment coz I love that Genre. Will start off with either colony or lucifer. Lucifer sounds really interesting, but it has to really good in order for alteast me to satisfy specifically in this kind of genre ....  

11.22.63 I will keep it for no 3 viewing. I might be totally wrong and end up liking the other way round ...lol but none the less, I will be giving all 4 a try one by one ..... . Will report ....

- - - Updated - - -

*Colony - Season 1 - EP 05*...so finally decided to start off with colony. Well frankly first 2 episodes for me appeared too slow, BUT I will admit, with the 100's supersonic pace, anything that I would have started immediately next could have appeared slow, hence no complaints. After 2 episode, things and pace picked up nicely and also the entire premise became more clear. Plot for colony is not something that has not been done before, (for spoilers not disclosing it before I complete full season 1), but as I always have said, its the writing and presentation that makes all the difference. Colony writing is mature and presentation is well executed. Barring few inconsistencies that I did not like I am enjoying what I am seeing up until now (EP05). Its a short season with only 10 episodes so will finish it in a day or two and share final review .... its *7.2/10* for now.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Can someone tell me how is Fargo? I am planning to watch this


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Can someone tell me how is Fargo? I am planning to watch this



It's quite good as per everybody who has watched it. (source: My friends).


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jun 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Fargo is a good series, its worth watching it.
Both season are quite different and unique.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished 11.22.63, slow pace in middle, in middle episodes okay love story. 
It's mini series, possibilities for 2nd season??
"Don't change past, change future..."


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Lucifer 6/10*

This is pretty average show. Heard that its based on comic series but they makers sure toned down and changed a lot of things. This has now become one of those run-of-the-mill cop drama (Castle, Mentalist etc)

The Lucifer character is what kept me hooked to this show.


----------



## icebags (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Finished 11.22.63, slow pace in middle, in middle episodes okay love story.
> It's mini series, possibilities for 2nd season??
> "Don't change past, change future..."



thanks, now i must see this.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Finished 11.22.63, slow pace in middle, in middle episodes okay love story.
> It's mini series, possibilities for 2nd season??
> "Don't change past, change future..."


I almost skipped the movie you suggested since you didn't post the plot.

11.22.63*(2016)
A high school teacher travels back in time to prevent John F. Kennedy's assassination.

I am hooked. On my watchlist.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> I almost skipped the movie you suggested since you didn't post the plot.
> 
> 11.22.63*(2016)
> A high school teacher travels back in time to prevent John F. Kennedy's assassination.
> ...


Which movie??


----------



## Vyom (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Which movie??



I meant series. I thought 11.22...was a movie.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started *Orange is the new black - season 4* ...


----------



## sygeek (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> *Lucifer 6/10*
> 
> This is pretty average show. Heard that its based on comic series but they makers sure toned down and changed a lot of things. This has now become one of those run-of-the-mill cop drama (Castle, Mentalist etc)
> 
> The Lucifer character is what kept me hooked to this show.


Only the pilot and last few episodes were good. Otherwise the show was pretty trash.


----------



## icebags (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Finished 11.22.63, slow pace in middle, in middle episodes okay love story.
> It's mini series, possibilities for 2nd season??
> "Don't change past, change future..."��



another season would be another loop, towards that old man, thats the happy ending they made for him there, there will not be another season. unless they want $$$$$ from the show. 

just completed it, what suspense, wah !


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started house of cards season 4

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started Bosch season 1. Need some further suggestions for crime series like Sherlock or midsomer murder or agatha christie*s poirot. Not interested in elementary.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Have I watched a lot of shows? Or Good shows?

*i.imgur.com/nOUyZAg.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Try John Doe (TV Series 2002–2003)  Although it only got 1 season & then cancelled but even then it is worth it.I still find it better than a majority of current tv shows.And where is Daredevil if Jessica Jones is there,usually ppl watch Daredevil first then Jessica Jones.

That is certainly not a no. of shows.To even begin making that claim one should at least have seen 40-50 shows with an avg of 3-4 seasons for majority of them(& anime doesn't count).


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*i.imgur.com/SYU10dl.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION],how can you mix anime series with US tv shows,Goku will be angry.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*i.imgur.com/4SpW4wt.jpg


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> *i.imgur.com/SYU10dl.jpg


Which app?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> Which app?


Tiii.me


----------



## ZTR (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

No app

Calculate your total time spent watching TV show

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Trakt.tv is better for showcasing these stuffs and tracking.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Trakt.tv is better for showcasing these stuffs and tracking.


This is just to show off lol 



Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> This is just to show off lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z


Yeah i know, i am promoting it and want to know what others are watching specially Indians.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Thanks guys. I found out from your list, that I missed 6 more shows (the first 6 in below screenshot). Updated list:

*i.imgur.com/1qUobvH.jpg


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I am about to finish *Prime Suspect*. I like the way things move in this show - fast. Unfortunately it is only one season.

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMzE5NDQ5MTU2N15BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwNzM3NzQzNg@@._V1_.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

You guys are way ahead. I'm just totaling 15:17:5.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody using trakt.tv ???

Please provide link so i can follow you..

Or follow me.
Amit... a Myth's profile - Trakt.t


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

First look of Wally West as "Kid Flash"

Yellow was evil till date!

*www.comicbookresources.com/imgsrv/imglib/500/0/1/KidFlash-f688e.jpg

&quot;The Flash's&quot; Wally West Becomes Kid Flash, Gets His Own Costume | Comic Book Resource


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Started Bosch season 1. Need some further suggestions for crime series like Sherlock or midsomer murder or agatha christie*s poirot. Not interested in elementary.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> First look of Wally West as "Kid Flash"
> 
> Yellow was evil till date!
> 
> ...



It's in news from yesterday. Did not liked new suit and actor. Let's see.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> First look of Wally West as "Kid Flash"
> 
> Yellow was evil till date!
> 
> ...


 

Wrong thread lol



amit.tiger12 said:


> It's in news from yesterday. Did not liked new suit and actor. Let's see.


Lol 
When show runners stray away from the comics, people complain
When show runners stay true to the comic then also people complain 
(In this case)


Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> Wrong thread lol
> 
> 
> Lol
> ...


Didn't read any comic.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 14, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> This is just to show off lol
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z



Its not to show off, its actually primarily for tracking. When you are watching multiple TV series,  it really becomes hard to remember on which ep you are/were ..... if you wanna show off then IMDB ratings are enought, just rate all movies and share the list ......


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 14, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Tyrant - 7/10
S2 was good
S3 is usual story line up.

Mr Robot S2 -8/10
E2>>E1
Love the two lead actresses
Tortured one especially is exhilarating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Jul 14, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> Its not to show off, its actually primarily for tracking. When you are watching multiple TV series, it really becomes hard to remember on which ep you are/were ..... if you wanna show off then IMDB ratings are enought, just rate all movies and share the list ......



For tracking trakt.tv is better as you can see how many episodes are left,upcoming episodes etc
My trakt profile
Mohd Zaki Haji (ZTR)'s profile - Trakt.t


----------



## kool (Jul 16, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

GOT is so complicated series for me, is there any new series like gotham, flash ? 

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 16, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



kool said:


> GOT is so complicated series for me, is there any new series like gotham, flash ?
> 
> Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


GoT is top series I ever seen on television. (I started watching GoT this year, and from acting to story everything is picture perfect)
There are many like gotham flash.
1. Arrow
2. The Flash
3. DC's Legends Of Tomorrow
4. Supergirl
5. Gotham
6. DC's Preacher
7. Marvel's Daredevil
8. Marvel's Jessica Jones
9. Marvel's Agent Carter
10. Marvel's Agent Of S.H.I.E.L.D.
11. iZombie
12. DC's Vixen (Animated Series)
13. DC's Lucifer
Above series are with super powers, crime, mystery, drama etc.

14. Mr. Robot
15. 24
16. 11.22.63
You can try these series also.

There are many upcoming based on superheroes.
1. Marvel's The Punisher
2. Marvel's X-Men
3. DC's Watchmen
4. Marvel's Luke Cage
5. DC's Krypton

Don't know much other than these comics, DC & Marvel.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 16, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody going to watch newly released Netflix Series.
Stranger Things
*imdb.com/title/tt4574334/


----------



## sam9s (Jul 16, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> For tracking trakt.tv is better as you can see how many episodes are left,upcoming episodes etc
> My trakt profile
> Mohd Zaki Haji (ZTR)'s profile - Trakt.t



I was talking about trakt.tv only  ......

Sammy's TV show watched progress - Trakt.t


----------



## ZTR (Jul 16, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> I was talking about trakt.tv only ......
> 
> Sammy's TV show watched progress - Trakt.t



I thought you were talking about tiii.me cause that was what I was talking about....


----------



## sam9s (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> I thought you were talking about tiii.me cause that was what I was talking about....



YOu Quoted amit tiger, on track.tv ...saying this is just to show off. where on mother earth are you talking about tiii.me .?????

*forum.digit.in/chit-chat/133844-all-tv-shows-related-discussions-here-298.html#post2293634



			
				amit.tiger12 said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by amit.tiger12
> Trakt.tv is better for showcasing these stuffs and tracking.





ZTR said:


> This is just to show off lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## ZTR (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> YOu Quoted amit tiger, on track.tv ...saying this is just to show off. where on mother earth are you talking about tiii.me .?????
> 
> *forum.digit.in/chit-chat/133844-all-tv-shows-related-discussions-here-298.html#post2293634



I quoted him after he replied to the post where I post the website 

That's why I said this is just to show off (otherwise would have said trakt.TV)
Should have made myself clear ,my bad

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just finished watching season 1 of Billions, what an amazing show...any other shows like this?


----------



## sam9s (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ZTR said:


> I quoted him after he replied to the post where I post the website
> 
> That's why I said this is just to show off (otherwise would have said trakt.TV)
> Should have made myself clear ,my bad
> ...



I think the "quoting" mechanism of TDF is to be blamed, when you quote a post which already has someone quoting, it rejects that quote and just quotes the current reply ......wowow a made a tongue twister .... ...anyway you know what I mean ....


----------



## zapout (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Anybody going to watch newly released Netflix Series.
> Stranger Things
> *imdb.com/title/tt4574334/


Finished it yesterday. 
Very good show. It feels like x files+80s style show. Music/storyline/acting/pacing were top notch.  
The opening 8 minute video released on YouTube earlier was super scary/intense. Watch it, if you guys want to get the gist of the show  

Stranger Things - The First 8 Minutes - Series Opener - Netflix [HD] - YouTube

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed Bosch both seasons. Any suggestions on a similar series?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Any news on new season of Mr.robot? Is it as good as 1st season?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Any news on new season of Mr.robot? Is it as good as 1st season?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Getting better.. again..


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Any news on new season of Mr.robot? Is it as good as 1st season?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Less hacking , more drama  

jk, btw its going good


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anyone watched Lucifer???
Is there really a movie called Hot Tub High School??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

No,but name is probably taken from here(decent comedy movie though btw):
Hot Tub Time Machine (2010) - IMD

As for Lucifer Tv show,it is decent enough if you don't know the DC comics origins of this character but not much different from other cop procedural shows.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Has anyone watched Luther? How is it?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched Luther? How is it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



1st season good

Then it plummets.

After S2 I stopped watching.

IMHO not worth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



kunalgujarathi said:


> 1st season good
> 
> Then it plummets.
> 
> ...


IMDB 8.6 rating not worth it???


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> IMDB 8.6 rating not worth it???


Let me tell you a secret. Not everyone thinks the same way.


Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



whitestar_999 said:


> No,but name is probably taken from here(decent comedy movie though btw):
> Hot Tub Time Machine (2010) - IMD
> 
> As for Lucifer Tv show,it is decent enough if you don't know the DC comics origins of this character but not much different from other cop procedural shows.



I find this show interesting just finished 2 episodes.

Can you please tell me whats dc comic origin are you talking about? Link please.
P.s. not read dc comics.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Pasapa said:


> Let me tell you a secret. Not everyone thinks the same way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Right.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 28, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Pasapa said:


> Let me tell you a secret. Not everyone thinks the same way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


I agree. I just saw the first episode. I think I would watch something else.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 28, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> I find this show interesting just finished 2 episodes.
> 
> Can you please tell me whats dc comic origin are you talking about? Link please.
> P.s. not read dc comics.



Lucifer (DC Comics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi

They have toned down/bit altered the character's history & powers.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 28, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Completed Bosch both seasons. Any suggestions on a similar series?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Fortunately I watched Limitless movie first and then started with Limitless season 1, completed 1st episode.
No one told me to watch movie first. After watching 1st episode, is this continuing from where it ends in movie??? And while suggesting this tv series to others/friends should I recommend to watch movie 1st?


----------



## ZTR (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Fortunately I watched Limitless movie first and then started with Limitless season 1, completed 1st episode.
> No one told me to watch movie first. After watching 1st episode, is this continuing from where it ends in movie??? And while suggesting this tv series to others/friends should I recommend to watch movie 1st?


Yes as the show takes place after the events of the movie

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

anybody seen Peaky Blinders? Wanting to start just want a short review if its worth.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Anybody watching Van Helsing on Sify??
Is it leaked on torrent because air date is in September.
Anybody finished with Preacher, is it good?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Anybody watching Van Helsing on Sify??
> Is it leaked on torrent because air date is in September.
> Anybody finished with Preacher, is it good?



Preacher is vernacular and beautiful.
If you read comics you will definitely like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So, I just finished a Hindi mini web series called Permanent Roommates. It is a romantic comedy.

OK, so i don't know technical stuff like screenplay, direction, character development but I will say few things. Two main characters, a girl and a boy, the way their characters are portrayed in show, I fell in love with them after 3 episodes. I haven't seen them before so for me, it was a fresh experience. Apart from that, all the roles, played by people which are well known actors on TV, are played very well in the series.

The storyline is typical girl and boy fall in love kinda but, what I felt is, they have presented in a different way. Its a funny story, as there were so many lines where I paused the episode to laugh. I am unable to explain more than this about the show than revealing the complete plot, so watch yourself .

The first season is available on youtube to watch. they are yet to upload all the episodes of season 2 on youtube. I saw final episodes on their official app TVF Play.

My rating would be 8/10.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So you came to know about Permanent Roommates. Yes, its an amazing web series. Romantic, yet non cheesy kind of mini series.

You will also like the series, "The Pitchers" from the same channel, The Viral Fever, which is about group of friends trying to open a startup. Amazing, AMAZING series.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



TheSloth said:


> So, I just finished a Hindi mini web series called Permanent Roommates. It is a romantic comedy.
> 
> OK, so i don't know technical stuff like screenplay, direction, character development but I will say few things. Two main characters, a girl and a boy, the way their characters are portrayed in show, I fell in love with them after 3 episodes. I haven't seen them before so for me, it was a fresh experience. Apart from that, all the roles, played by people which are well known actors on TV, are played very well in the series.
> 
> ...


You can reveal in spoiler alert.

Btw, YouTube in India has very good web series and videos. Bhat family also coming with web series adult content.

Waiting for YouTube Red release in India.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> So you came to know about Permanent Roommates. Yes, its an amazing web series. Romantic, yet non cheesy kind of mini series.
> 
> You will also like the series, "The Pitchers" from the same channel, The Viral Fever, which is about group of friends trying to open a startup. Amazing, AMAZING series.


I think this thread should include "webseries" in title.
Other TVFPlay's webseries, are there any other web series in Hindi & English ??
I know these channel's web series..
Life Sahi Hai
YFilms


----------



## sam9s (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Stranger Things* (Watched it on Netflix)..... well finally gave this immensely popular Netflix Original. I  loved it .... But I must say I have lived up watching movies of the late 80s and 90s so I will be biased a little bit in rating, since I just LOVED the 80s/90s retro look of the show. The latchkey approach of ’80s childhood was perfectly captured by stranger things, kids actually were pretty free range and out going in those days and with the digital free lifestyle, there were adventures to follow.(Homage to ET, Goonies, Explorers, close encounters, Gremlins ...and lot many) 

All this perfectly embodied the restless, carefree sprit of that era ....... 

Moving ahead Absolutely fell in love with the sound track and background score .... the opening sound track had that "Daft Punk" feel written all over it. People who have seen *Tron Legacy* might know what I mean. The entire background score has serious John Carpenter feel, loved it.

The ending has left lots of questions unanswered, so yes SE02 is as always expected ....* 7.5/10* for this one.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i have seen TVF Pitchers Season 1, before I came to know about Permanent Roommates. I didn't post about Pitchers as it is still on goin series. Season 1 was excellent.
I saw few more series like The Man's World(not entertainment but tackling a serious issue of our society), Baked, Ladies room. but wasn't hooked to them as much as TVF's series.
Thank you for mentioning upcoming series from Bhatts, i wil keep an eye out for that.
Do mention about webseries if its worth using the precious limited data (we get from our ISPs).


----------



## sam9s (Aug 9, 2016)

*Preacher - SE01 - 4 Episodes* .... Just thought to update, started watching preacher yesterday night and, I am 4 eps down the line, frankly I am till now just ok with the TV series. It has not kept me "wanting" more if thats how I may put it. Pacing is problem, for one, and plot is not progressing anywhere, or atleast progressing at a snails pace. None the less will continue and report after completing ...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 9, 2016)

Humans and Outlander also boring on start. But humans pace slow and interesting at ending.
24 India season 2 is also boring. After watching 24 Jack Bauer version Anil Kapoor fail to convince to watch this desi version.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 10, 2016)

*HUMANS *grabbed me right from the beginning, yes it slow in the beginning, but its intruging, thats what keeps it interesting, so is the case with *THE COLONY* slow, but intriguing ....... *Preacher *isnt, atleast not for me ....


----------



## sam9s (Aug 11, 2016)

*Preacher - Season 01* ...... well the verdict does not change, I still was just ok only after finishing the season one. I thought the plot had a lot of potential, but the pacing and thrill was not there, I know and I have seen TV series which are slow, but still keeps things interesting, intriguing so to speak (HUMANS and COLONY comes to mind for now), but Preacher just didn't have that edge, for me the events were really incoherent. I don't like screenplays that spoon feed the end user with details, but you also cant expect them to be thrown in completely arbitrary direction and then expect the sense to prevail. Sorry this didnt work for me. ...........Preacher was just *6.5/10*  ....(atleast based on season 1)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 11, 2016)

Preacher comics lovers also disappointed by tv Series. Lots of potential to make better tv Series from comics but... Disappointment


----------



## Vyom (Aug 20, 2016)

Watched a glimpse of trailer of Scorpion on TV today.

Watched 1st episode of Scorpion just now. And damn, it made me feel emotions, a feature film fails to do sometimes. 

It seems good.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 20, 2016)

Completed season 1 Mr. Robot, is not much about programming, but good stuff. Those who don't know anything about programming, they will love it. I liked it, but more focus should be on hacking and computer stuff. It was good overall, excited for season 2, waiting for finale episode.

Started sense8 season 1 ep 4, interesting. Why Netflix cast Bollywood stars, I didn't like it. Whenever I see Bollywood things in TV shows like this, they get much attention and focus and distraction from story line.
Limitless, now sense8, and upcoming Marvel's Legion, have some Bollywood stuff in it.
In my opinion, in Limitless it was not necessary to show Bollywood song, and in upcoming Legion, after watching trailer, Bollywood song distract from story. And now in this sense8.. again Bollywood. Ok leave it.
Is there really no season 2 for sense8?? After googling found some money problem with Bollywood actor Sikandar Kher and sharing on set photos of season 2 on social media.
Is there really no season 2 for sense8?? 
Otherwise show has good story.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 21, 2016)

Sharing this video for Sherlock Series fans:


----------



## sam9s (Aug 22, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Limitless, now sense8, and upcoming Marvel's Legion, have some Bollywood stuff in it.
> In my opinion, in Limitless it was not necessary to show Bollywood song, and in upcoming Legion, after watching trailer, Bollywood song distract from story. And now in this sense8.. again Bollywood. Ok leave it..



And I thought if done right (key word is "if done right") the addation of bollywood music, themes if not characters actually makes the approch more apealing. The starting of *Inside Man* actually gave me goosebumps  ..watch... (Inside man - starting first mins - YouTub)

PS: Make sure you watch the entire video.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 22, 2016)

Has anyone watched this?
Boardwalk Empire
Boardwalk Empire (TV Series 2010â€“2014) - IMDb

I read somewhere that it is as good as or better than sopranos. As I have not seen both, I don't know.


Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched this?
> Boardwalk Empire
> Boardwalk Empire (TV Series 2010â€“2014) - IMDb
> 
> ...


Yeah, I watched the complete series. Probably one of the best roles of Steve Buscemi. Drama is top notch and there are a lot of interesting characters as is the hallmark of HBO series.

Also a lot of nudity.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 23, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Yeah, I watched the complete series. Probably one of the best roles of Steve Buscemi. Drama is top notch and there are a lot of interesting characters as is the hallmark of HBO series.
> 
> Also a lot of nudity.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks, will keep this in mind. Most of the HBO series are top notch. Is there any complete list available with rating ?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 23, 2016)

DC's Preacher Season 01 - 7/10
At start looks ok, ending looks promising, this pattern repeats for every episode. Though season finale end looks promising, God is missing. Next Season 2 will be about finding God, seems good. Looking forward to watch it. Overall decent show. Watching 10 episodes will not takes that time, do watch it, for fun (at least for season 1, I guess).
Similar type of series is Lucifer, but not exactly similar, in Preacher it's Preacher there and in Lucifer God of heaven and hell are there. But Lucifer is way better than Preacher.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2016)

Stranger Things - on ep 6.
I didnt know, it would be a too-good thriller with 80's touch.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 23, 2016)

Flash said:


> Stranger Things - on ep 6.
> I didnt know, it would be a too-good thriller with 80's touch.


Watch on  

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 24, 2016)

^waiting for season 2


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 25, 2016)

Nothing much have been said about Mr.Robot S2 other than a word or two here.Has anyone seen it fully so far? how is it?


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2016)

Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]7VlaDE2cMAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Aug 26, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Nothing much have been said about Mr.Robot S2 other than a word or two here.Has anyone seen it fully so far? how is it?



*forum.digit.in/chit-chat/192939-mr-robot-ongoing-cyberpunk-thriller-drama-television-series.html


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 27, 2016)

Outlander Season 02  do watch it.
Finished with it. Liked it. Played season 2 at speed 1.2x because of season 1's slow pace.
This season showed both future and past, 17th & 19th century, highlight of show. It's actually make sense showing like this, in season 1 they showed only about past. Less on brutality nudity sex compared to season 1. Season 2 was more on changing history, and somehow end up with changing only "personal" history..
Claire's daughter looks beautiful and more camera on her in finale. Paris looks beautiful. At end there are more revelations about that stones and old friend from Scotland, white witch, and Claire decides to go back in 17th again.
Overall good season, excited for season 3. Now it's like more on sci fi stuff other than history stuff.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 29, 2016)

I watched Prison Break series only..Any other TV-Series (Completed) better to watch like good thrill and tense..!!!
Pls Suggest


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 29, 2016)

You may watch, Game Of Thrones, Better Call Saul or Person of Interest

POI has sort of a prison break type of feel


----------



## shreeux (Aug 29, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> You may watch, Game Of Thrones, Better Call Saul or Person of Interest
> 
> POI has sort of a prison break type of feel



I added to my watchlist...(Person of Interest)..Due to it was completed series..

Remaining not completed...No patience to wait for next episode..!!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2016)

shreeux said:


> I watched Prison Break series only..Any other TV-Series (Completed) better to watch like good thrill and tense..!!!
> Pls Suggest


Stranger things


----------



## shreeux (Aug 29, 2016)

Flash said:


> Stranger things



:thinking_NF:


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 31, 2016)

Stranger Things season 2 video shows up on YouTube..
Don't you think its little early for season 2.. 1 year gap usually there..
Maybe they started shooting season 2..


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 31, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Stranger Things season 2 video shows up on YouTube..
> Don't you think its little early for season 2.. 1 year gap usually there..
> Maybe they started shooting season 2..


Could be fake.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 1, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Could be fake.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Check Netflix official YouTube channel.. It's not fake...


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Could be fake.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


[YOUTUBE]aXWG_kKDZlY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 12, 2016)

Marvel's Agents of Shield
S01 - 7.5/10
S02 - 8/10
S03 - 8/10
(For Marvel's fan and this genre fans)

It's like south Indian masala with lots of twist and turns.
After end of every episode "it's getting better and better", even after season 3 finale episode same reaction "it's getting better and better". Starting was too buggy S01 but after it improves gradually. But still not as good as other tv shows.

What I like about this Marvel's Agents of Shield (& Agents Carter & Marvel universe), they maintain timeframe for TV series and Movies.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2016)

Any one watched Touch (TV Series 2012–2013) - IMD ? Season 1 was good, Season 2 was just ok.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 12, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Any one watched Touch (TV Series 2012–2013) - IMD ? Season 1 was good, Season 2 was just ok.


I think it got cancelled due to low ratings. Was kind of boring.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

Has anyone seen this? How is it?

The Night Of (TV Mini-Series 2016) - IMD


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 13, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> I think it got cancelled due to low ratings. Was kind of boring.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Slow drama but with a thrill.They have focused more on minute details.
It's a good show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Sep 16, 2016)

The Grand Tour Launch Date 18 November

[YOUTUBE]oK0lkrtYvVs[/YOUTUBE]

The Grand Tour: Launch Date - YouTub


----------



## ZTR (Sep 16, 2016)

dissel said:


> The Grand Tour Launch Date 18 November
> 
> [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK0lkrtYvVs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The Grand Tour: Launch Date - YouTub


Two months of waiting 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 20, 2016)

Anybody can suggest me top 5 horror tv series.??
Searching on google gives non sense result. Anything like conjuring or better, preacher like without comedy or lucifer like, horror thriller..etc etc good show.
Horror tv series please..
(After conjuring 2 its like i want more horror..)


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 20, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Anybody can suggest me top 5 horror tv series.??
> Searching on google gives non sense result. Anything like conjuring or better, preacher like without comedy or lucifer like, horror thriller..etc etc good show.
> Horror tv series please..
> (After conjuring 2 its like i want more horror..)


Try searching in imdb by genre

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## rock_69 (Sep 21, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Anybody can suggest me top 5 horror tv series.??
> Searching on google gives non sense result. Anything like conjuring or better, preacher like without comedy or lucifer like, horror thriller..etc etc good show.
> Horror tv series please..
> (After conjuring 2 its like i want more horror..)



Supernatural


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 21, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Anybody can suggest me top 5 horror tv series.??
> Searching on google gives non sense result. Anything like conjuring or better, preacher like without comedy or lucifer like, horror thriller..etc etc good show.
> Horror tv series please..
> (After conjuring 2 its like i want more horror..)


Penny Dreadful?


----------



## shreeux (Sep 21, 2016)

Penny Dreadful & Supernatural...NOt finished...
Any Completed series...?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 21, 2016)

Penny Dreadful is completed as far as i know


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 21, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Penny Dreadful & Supernatural...NOt finished...
> Any Completed series...?


I started Hannibal, i think it's completed..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 21, 2016)

rock_69 said:


> Supernatural


Supernatural is pretty big.. don't have that much time.. its on the list btw..


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 22, 2016)

Any suggestions for a good cop drama series?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Sep 23, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Any suggestions for a good cop drama series?



I am watching True Detective series Season 1. Its gripping. Not action packed, but enough action and drama to keep you hooked.

Else, for a lighter note, you have hell lot of shows.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 23, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I am watching True Detective series Season 1. Its gripping. Not action packed, but enough action and drama to keep you hooked.
> 
> Else, for a lighter note, you have hell lot of shows.


Already watched both seasons. It's very good.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 23, 2016)

I found Hannibal and Hannibal rises movie. Is it related to Hannibal TV show?
Because I already started and completed season 1 Hannibal.
Is it necessary to watch movie first and then TV series??


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 25, 2016)

I have started watching Chicago P.D. Seems to be O.K. Tried Grimm. Didn't like it much


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 25, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> I have started watching Chicago P.D. Seems to be O.K. Tried Grimm. Didn't like it much



Rosewood?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I found Hannibal and Hannibal rises movie. Is it related to Hannibal TV show?
> Because I already started and completed season 1 Hannibal.
> Is it necessary to watch movie first and then TV series??



No, they just took the characters and built their own stories.
Like, Bate's motel or Gotham.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 26, 2016)

^didn't get you..


Anyone going to watch new TV series? Looks good time travel series.
Timeless
Timeless (TV Series 2016– )         - IMD


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 26, 2016)

What he means is the Producers and directors of the mentioned TV series took the characters from movies and made their own story. For example - Norman Bates is the character around whom the whole plot of Psycho revolves. So the TV guys took the character from arguably one of the greatest psycho thriller movies ever made by Hollywood with Alfred Hitchcock at the helm & spun their own tale.

Same for Gotham - hope I dont need to tell you the story of Batman, The Gotham Knight hehe


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 26, 2016)

^okay now understood..


----------



## sam9s (Sep 27, 2016)

*Boston Legal - SE01 - 5 Ep down the line* .... Not posted a review for a long time ......well I know this is an old series and has been discussed on this thread lots of time, but for some god damm funny reason I never gave a thought to thsi one and never bother to start. 

I just did ..... which also was a fluke I might say. was surfing "*hotstar*" app on my tab, which I noticed they have gone premium with some very decent TV shows in their library. So I searched few that were not premium to see what "free" material they offer as far as non-Indian TV series goes, and I found "*Boston Legal*" and just like that I played it and chromecast it on ma TV.

EP01 ...was interesting, good start, by EP2,I was like .. mmm this seem really good, I enjoyed it, by EP03, was like damm this looks like a keeper, and by 4th and 5th EP I was hooked and was sure this is my TV series that might fill the gap of my court room drama hunger, since the time I finished The Good Wife...... It has quite the same feel, like a big firm with lawyers personal lives, the big owners having their own battle and then the usual cases the firm takes, all mixed up with great performances and interesting chemistry between characters I should say. I got what I wanted.

The only gripe as of now is, the cases are a little bit too easy and short, as against good wife where I believe cases was really really good and were also based on real like scenarios. But none the less its only 5 episodes, I am hoping that the caess will also grow in complexity and maturity as the series progresses.


----------



## dissel (Sep 28, 2016)

^^^ It will get funnier in Season 02 - It's Court Room Drama Entertainer in Comedy Genre.

'Denny Crane' !


----------



## sam9s (Sep 28, 2016)

dissel said:


> ^^^ It will get funnier in Season 02 - It's Court Room Drama Entertainer in Comedy Genre.
> 
> 'Denny Crane' !



With couple of episodes more down the line, yes now I have started to believe this has introduced a very cool comic appeal to the entire Court Room drama genre and I am enjoying it extremely, keeping enough seriousness, as to not stray away from the main theme ....... very entertaining ..... 

And hell yea!! ..... Denny Crane!!!   ,,,, loved William Shatner character....


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 28, 2016)

sam9s said:


> With couple of episodes more down the line, yes now I have started to believe this has introduced a very cool comic appeal to the entire Court Room drama genre and I am enjoying it extremely, keeping enough seriousness, as to not stray away from the main theme ....... very entertaining .....
> 
> And hell yea!! ..... Denny Crane!!!   ,,,, loved William Shatner character....


If you like court room drama, you should also try practice.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

Can anyone suggest a good review site for TV series ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 28, 2016)

^good question.. there are no good review site i found.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 28, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^good question.. there are no good review site i found.


While searching found one yesterday called DenofGeek. Not sure if it's any good.Ever heard?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 28, 2016)

^nope..
Btw seems good at first.. need to look deeper.

i search directly on Google to find out reviews... Like "Gotham Season 1 review".


----------



## sam9s (Sep 29, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> If you like court room drama, you should also try practice.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk
> 
> ...



yep seen practice .... it was really difficult to find it actually. M looking for Law n Order series now ..

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> ^good question.. there are no good review site i found.



review for what?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 29, 2016)

sam9s said:


> review for what?



Any TV series..
Look above your post.. jackal suggested denofgeek...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2016)

[MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] if you are really interested in courtroom drama TV show, why not go for "Perry Mason". Its old (in back and white) and very good arguments and well constructed stories.

Perry Mason (TV Series 1957–1966) - IMD


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 29, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] if you are really interested in courtroom drama TV show, why not go for "Perry Mason". Its old (in back and white) and very good arguments and well constructed stories.
> 
> Perry Mason (TV Series 1957–1966) - IMD


Where do I watch it?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Where do I watch it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Well, I've got it long back from TPB, not sure if it's still out there.

Just checked, it's still out there


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 29, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Well, I've got it long back from TPB, not sure if it's still out there.
> 
> Just checked, it's still out there


Sorry but what is Tpb ?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 29, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Sorry but what is Tpb ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


The Pirate Bay.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 30, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] if you are really interested in courtroom drama TV show, why not go for "Perry Mason". Its old (in back and white) and very good arguments and well constructed stories.
> 
> Perry Mason (TV Series 1957–1966) - IMD



I was about to ask the same where to source it. Will check TPB, doubt it still be there ...Court Room Drama (good one with intelluct) so to speak has always been my fav Genre, you know that I guess. 

Has anyone seen *Law & Order* ...the original one, or any other for that matter and comment on the quality of series. IMDB comments are sometimes miss guided.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 30, 2016)

I have not seen the original. But seen a lot of the spinoff L&O:SVU. It is good.But a bit dark.Currently it is on 18th season. If you like SVU, you could also check out Criminal Minds.


----------



## harry10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Designated survivor.. good first couple of episodes.. one of my fav tv actors is back in full flow..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2016)

Luke Cage is out on Netflix. Yet to watch.

EDIT: +1 for Designated Survivor.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 30, 2016)

Lethal weapon also out. Said to be good.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 1, 2016)

Has anyone watched Luke cage? How is it?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched Luke cage? How is it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Watched 3 episodes. just average till now.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 1, 2016)

^people are racists mostly in America..


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 1, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^people are racists mostly in America..


I am confused. Is that a general statement or about the show?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 1, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> I am confused. Is that a general statement or about the show?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


From reading review comments views and gossip etc..


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 2, 2016)

Late to the party but what the hell. So, I finished HIMYM. It was all good ...



Spoiler



but why the Ted went to Robin again? Last two season I couldn't take Robin's character. It was insane! I was yelling inside myself "oh come oooon!" every time Robin got back together with either Ted or Barney. 
Also, from the episode where, 
"Hi. I'm Ted Mosby. And exactly 45 days from now, you and I are gonna meet,....I love you.*I'm always gonna love you, till the end of my days and beyond.* You'll see."
After saying all this he went back to Robin! I was so excited for the almost perfect(would have been perfect but tracy died) end of this series. If you love someone with that much intensity(sorry couldn't find the correct word) for so many years(tracy)(they got marreid after 7yrs of their first meet+till the time when he went to robin again at the end) , then how can you love someone again with that much intensity(Robin), then what is the point of getting back with Robin at the end? And if someone says, Ted loved Robin all this time, how can Ted love Tracy "most", at the same time?

At the end when he went back to Robin, I felt like what the hell what is the point of telling the story.

Now I know some of you might say that is what exactly his kids said and he answered too but "NOOOOOooooo"



Though it had so many similarities to the Legendary "Friends", I would say, in the end it easily managed to be distinct from it. So many emotional moments!! It was definitely worth watching. 
Best character for me is Lily. And best couple is "Marshall and Lily".


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 3, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Late to the party but what the hell. So, I finished HIMYM. It was all good ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should definitely watch the Alternative Ending on Youtube. And Rewatch the entire series (not now, may be later) then you'll surely get why he chose Robin in the end.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 3, 2016)

^^ put that in spoilers.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 3, 2016)

Spoiler






ariftwister said:


> You should definitely watch the Alternative Ending on Youtube. And Rewatch the entire series (not now, may be later) then you'll surely get why he chose Robin in the end.








Spoiler



So many are fan made, which ending you are talking about? Any official alternate ending??


----------



## ZTR (Oct 3, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So many are fan made, which ending you are talking about? Any official alternate ending??


"How I met your mother" Official Alternate Ending - YouTube

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 3, 2016)

^OK, sorry, I saw this one 3rd time now.


Spoiler



In this one, Ted doesn't propose to Robin at the end. That's it?? 
What does that flying umbrella meant in the last scene? Meant that Tracy died??


----------



## ZTR (Oct 3, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^OK, sorry, I saw this one 3rd time now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



In this they just end it when he meets Tracy and don't show anything about her dying and all so no Ted going back to Robin



Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 3, 2016)

[MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION], 



Spoiler



I have seen Season 1,4,5,6 Several times. Recently was the first time when I watched season 7,8,9. i didn't understand why he chose Robin in the end. If he loved Tracy so much then how he can give same place to Robin in the end?? can you explain??


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 4, 2016)

Anybody watched Timeless and Westworld?


----------



## icebags (Oct 5, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Anybody watched Timeless and Westworld?



sooner or later, will check. 

also there is another series based on temporal anomaly, which looks interesting : Frequency (TV Series 2016– ) - IMD

the original series adapted from was kdrama Sigeuneol (TV Series 2016– ) - IMD , which was pretty amazing.

watching temporal incident related series is just so much fun. 
 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] would be interested.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 5, 2016)

I have watched the trailer for Timeless. It looks cliche af. But shouldn't really judge before watching the pilot.

On my watchlist is also Frequency.

The recent show related to temporal incidents which I saw was 11.22.63, a show to prevent assassination of Kennedy. It was GOOD.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 7, 2016)

Vyom said:


> ^^ put that in spoilers.


Seriously, the show ended 2 years ago?! 

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 7, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So many are fan made, which ending you are talking about? Any official alternate ending??


Not the Fan made ones, the one which [MENTION=163350]ZTR[/MENTION] posted. 

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 7, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION],
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ted always had feelings for Robin, she was his first love. Remember they broke up because they wanted different things in life. Ted wanted to settle down, get married, get kids. While Robin wanted to build her career and travel to many countries. So ted got married, got kids but unfortunately she passed away. At the ending, Ted got what he wanted and Robin also got what she wanted, now they both wanted the same things in life, hence Ted goes for her. Remember, just because the show is titled as HOW I MET YOUR MOTHER  doesn't mean that the mother has to be the main one.



Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 7, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah. Make sense. I was thinking Robin wanted to roam the world through out her life. Didn't think that she actually fulfilled this wish of hers.


> just because the show is titled as HOW I MET YOUR MOTHER doesn't mean that the mother has to be the main one


this. now my mind is at peace. Thank you


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 7, 2016)

Watched Luke cage, not impressed with it.
Low on action, dreams was useless.. Jessica Jones was better..
It's like Marvel forced Netflix to show Luke Cage.

Just found series in newspaper (Mumbai mirror, page 35, October 4).. anybody watched it??

The Tudors
Rome
Spartacus

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161007/cefccbde2ace5b39dac6c9dd46db8e95.jpg


----------



## ZTR (Oct 7, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Watched Luke cage, not impressed with it.
> Low on action, dreams was useless.. Jessica Jones was better..
> It's like Marvel forced Netflix to show Luke Cage.
> 
> ...


Watch Daredevil
Much better than Jessica Jones 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 7, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Watch Daredevil
> Much better than Jessica Jones
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


Watched.. waiting for season 3


----------



## harry10 (Oct 7, 2016)

Agreed. Luke cage was a huge disappointment.. JJ was so much better.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 7, 2016)

Has anyone watched Vikings?. How is it?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Oct 7, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/oTWgWZc.png

Any one watched this..Only 6 episodes..Any idea?

I already watched wolf creek 1&2...Awaiting for 3...!!!


----------



## icebags (Oct 8, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched Vikings?. How is it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



boring, unless u like that genre of medieval dramas.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 8, 2016)

icebags said:


> boring, unless u like that genre of medieval dramas.


I tried for 5 minutes and somehow did not like it. It was having a high rating in imdb, so was just asking.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 13, 2016)

Just tried first episode of newsroom. Really good

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 13, 2016)

Damn, Narcos Season 2 was effing good. That hook for season 3 got me hyped.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 1, 2016)

*The Expanse - Season 1* .... Boy oh boy, this was one hell of a surprise package, I did not know anything about the show, had not read any reviews, and I dont remember anyone on this thread also recommending this TV series. I just started coz by brother said its good and highly recommended it, and I trust him on this front. Boy oh boy I was heading for a rocking surprise, this show just excelled from all corners, specially for sci-fi fans. 
This is ultra realistic in all sense. The best part which also might be the only negative for "some" viewers is that too much too much information is thrown on the screen in first 2-3 episodes with not even a single one single explanation to what is going on. Which is good if you ask me, the spoon feed treatment takes out the realistic approach for a series. The story/plot starts to make sense only after 3 episodes, but my strong recommendation, dont loose it, keep watching, its going to be worth. As I said the show is ultra realistic, with performance, tech aspect, the CGI, the space environment everything just ultra top notch with no absolutely no compromise in any department. Its a cool *8.5/10 f*or this one, based on season 1. Looking forward to SE02.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2016)

Completed Silicon Valley
*10/10*

Amanda Crew


----------



## pra_2006 (Dec 3, 2016)

watching games of thrones s6 e3, continously watched from s1 to 5, before tht american horror story season 1 to 5.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 5, 2016)

Westworld Season 1
10/10

Just great.
The storytelling,the suspense ,the build up, the reveal, everything!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## sam9s (Dec 6, 2016)

*The Night of - Season 1* .. Ok so finally finished the night of, well certainly I have my apprehensions of how the writers wanted to present the show in the later episodes, coz either they were sloppy or they wanted to show some really poor detective work (amidst other flawed judicial system). 

For me, the premise was too circumstantial, plus again too much sloppy work from the investigative team, Again .....no sure if that was sloppy writing, or they wanted to show poor incentive for the people involved. None the less it still was pretty entertaining and just loved the ending, it was not happy neither was it totally downhill. It was satisfying, yet dark and with bleak future, at least for the protagonist, if not the lawyer.

performance wise I just loved John Turturro, the way he carried the role ...... the rating is down to *8.0/10* but still crosses the 8 point scale which isnt still bad


----------



## sam9s (Dec 15, 2016)

*WestWorld - season 1* .... *this post may contain spoilers ..... proceed with caution*

Well well well, friends, not to burst to many bubbles, coming straight to the point Westword turned out to be an anticlimax experience to me, my expectations were completely different and it was differently played all together. Usualy I am very muck OK with shows which are more philosophical and less on action, but westworld...... the kind of premise it had, was totally out of place with too much of a philosophical approach and NO thrill at all, I mean no nada, forget edge of the seat material, it was not even enough thrilling that it left any urge to continue. NOW again I am ok with TV series with these kind of approaches, but westword (hinting towards the movie) could never have been enjoyed with this setup .(IMHO ofcourse).

Then they made it tooo convoluted, and confusing, again I am ok with non-liner way of showcasing the story line (Memento comes in mind, My one of the Best movies), but Westword made a mess of it .... and on the top of that ... it was way way toooo slow almost dragging in the middle episodes. Coming to confusing part again, ....OK....one thing is to make the plot intelligent and doing that you end up creating a convoluted timeline, which becomes a by-product, and hence accepted ...... the other way is you have a time line and just to make it look like intelligent you convolute it ... ...... thats what Westworld did, with irrelevant multiple timelines unnecessary use of metaphors and wayyyyyy to much of philosobabbling (yes I invented that word ...lol).... made the entire show boring, not to forget it ran at a snail's pace, which added to the yawn effect caused by philosobabbling.

I was bitterly disappointed .... May be just maybe season 2 will recover itself, I dont know I doubt ..... westworld was one of my most anticipated TV Series in gone months and I am sad didnt work for me  ..... *6.8/10 *for this one


----------



## dissel (Dec 16, 2016)

^^^^ 100+

Watched only 3 episodes - and I lost appetite to watch rest of them...I wonder how it 9.2 ratings at IMDB...maybe for Anthony Hopkins.

But I do like the opening music - a great one from Ramin Djawadi.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 16, 2016)

sam9s said:


> *WestWorld - season 1* .... *this post may contain spoilers ..... proceed with caution*
> 
> Well well well, friends, not to burst to many bubbles, coming straight to the point Westword turned out to be an anticlimax experience to me, my expectations were completely different and it was differently played all together. Usualy I am very muck OK with shows which are more philosophical and less on action, but westworld...... the kind of premise it had, was totally out of place with too much of a philosophical approach and NO thrill at all, I mean no nada, forget edge of the seat material, it was not even enough thrilling that it left any urge to continue. NOW again I am ok with TV series with these kind of approaches, but westword (hinting towards the movie) could never have been enjoyed with this setup .(IMHO ofcourse).
> 
> ...



EXACTLY my thoughts too, I tried saying the same thing in TDF whatsapp group, then the attack of the fanboys happened

Its a good show, deserves 8-8.5/10 IMO, but not excellent and flawless


----------



## ZTR (Dec 16, 2016)

dissel said:


> ^^^^ 100+
> 
> Watched only 3 episodes - and I lost appetite to watch rest of them...I wonder how it 9.2 ratings at IMDB...maybe for Anthony Hopkins.
> 
> But I do like the opening music - a great one from Ramin Djawadi.


Cause further episodes are better 
Especially the last ones

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## sam9s (Dec 16, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Cause further episodes are better
> Especially the last ones
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



The last one is the Only saving grace (if you can manage to sit through the rest ...lol) coz that reveals everything. But overall its not worth the hype, well atleast not for me ...and its not that I do like like complex narration, but it has to have that thrill, interest, intrigue else what the point. *The Expanse* also throws a lot of information and is a bit confusion in the first 3 episodes, but they managed to very effectively peal each mystery with passing episodes keep the intensity and thrill on the edge _all the time_, that is what made it worth watching........ westworld sadly for me wasent .....


----------



## sam9s (Dec 22, 2016)

*The Man in the high castle - Season 1* ... well officially my first TV series on Amazon India, (Technically 3rd with BOSCH and Dark Matter the previous two that I watched on US Amazon).

Ok coming to the show .... BRILLIANT, just BRILLIANT. The premise itself was so intriguing that I had to give it a try and, it paid off with flying colors. The plot in one line simply is like this ... ""What would it be like if the Allied Powers had lost WWII, and Japan and Germany ruled the United States? """ ........ interesting ..eh! and boy they made it with absolute perfection, with both production value and direction top notch, the environment, sets CGI all high quality, but the star of the show is the plot, the story line itself which least to say is total edge of the seat material. It follows multiple stories that connect with each other at different tangents, and keep you glued to the seat.

This is not the best part BTW, this show involves a very dominating sci fi aspect, which even though not obvious is the predominant aspect of the show, and it is very subtle you have to be very sharp in the show to notice the hints that gives us a big sci fi aspect running at the background. Its difficult for me to explain, your have to watch the show for it. but writers have done a splendid job in bringing the era live and inducing this ultimate sci fi aspect that blends so nicely with the premise. A must watch ...*7.8/10* for this one. Looking fw for season 2


----------



## Vyom (Dec 22, 2016)

I was having second thoughts in adding "The Man in the high castle" on my watchlist on Amazon prime. But your review made it for me.
Thanks Sam9s. The plot of the show seems like a good one, and the Sci Fi aspects would be an added bonus.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 23, 2016)

Finished Watching Narcos SE1,  and SE2. Must say, it's brilliant . 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 23, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> EXACTLY my thoughts too, I tried saying the same thing in TDF whatsapp group, then the attack of the fanboys happened
> 
> Its a good show, deserves 8-8.5/10 IMO, but not excellent and flawless


Attack of the fanboys  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 23, 2016)

The 50 best TV shows of 2016: the full list

The 50 best TV shows of 2016: the full list | Television & radio | The Guardia

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveen.S (Dec 23, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> The 50 best TV shows of 2016: the full list
> 
> The 50 best TV shows of 2016: the full list | Television & radio | The Guardia
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Wow ! I didn't know that Black Mirror series is up again. 6 new episodes.. One of the best dark series. Thanx again !
Got so excited, I didn't check whole list, arranging Black Mirror now.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 25, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Finished Watching Narcos SE1,  and SE2. Must say, it's brilliant .



Series finished or not?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2016)

*Westworld S01 8.5/10*

First 3 episodes were good, then it slowed down and started formulaic soap drama script.
Then picked up in EP09 and 10. 10 is spoiled by too many twists. I lost track after a time and just kept watching.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 26, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Series finished or not?


Nope, just the first two seasons which were about Pablo Escobar.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Dec 27, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Nope, just the first two seasons which were about Pablo Escobar.



Escobar: Paradise Lost (2014)
The Infiltrator (2016)

Watched both movies...Both are its worth to watch series.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 27, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Escobar: Paradise Lost (2014)
> The Infiltrator (2016)
> 
> Watched both movies...Both are its worth to watch series.


Added to my list. Thanks. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## harry10 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks Sam for recommending The man in the high castle.. loved the 1st season and thoroughly enjoying the second.. Excellent in all departments.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Dec 31, 2016)

sam9s said:


> *The Man in the high castle - Season 1* ... well officially my first TV series on Amazon India, (Technically 3rd with BOSCH and Dark Matter the previous two that I watched on US Amazon).
> 
> Ok coming to the show .... BRILLIANT, just BRILLIANT. The premise itself was so intriguing that I had to give it a try and, it paid off with flying colors. The plot in one line simply is like this ... ""What would it be like if the Allied Powers had lost WWII, and Japan and Germany ruled the United States? """ ........ interesting ..eh! and boy they made it with absolute perfection, with both production value and direction top notch, the environment, sets CGI all high quality, but the star of the show is the plot, the story line itself which least to say is total edge of the seat material. It follows multiple stories that connect with each other at different tangents, and keep you glued to the seat.
> 
> This is not the best part BTW, this show involves a very dominating sci fi aspect, which even though not obvious is the predominant aspect of the show, and it is very subtle you have to be very sharp in the show to notice the hints that gives us a big sci fi aspect running at the background. Its difficult for me to explain, your have to watch the show for it. but writers have done a splendid job in bringing the era live and inducing this ultimate sci fi aspect that blends so nicely with the premise. A must watch ...*7.8/10* for this one. Looking fw for season 2



Finished with the 1st season of Man in the High Castle. Yes, it was fascinating. The added X-Ray feature of Amazon Prime gives more detailed information related to the plot of the show.

The end of the 1st season totally blew my mind...



Spoiler



If you have watched Heroes, in the 2nd episode (of 1st season), Hiro Nakamura time traveled from Japan to New York in not even the blink of an eye.
The way the Man in high Castle ended, seemed to be a nod to that. The end just turned this series into a full fledged SCI FI! Although I know it wouldn't really. 

Btw, why do only Japanese have the power to Time Travel! xD


----------



## sam9s (Jan 5, 2017)

*The Man in the high castle - Season 2* .... Ok I admit this was not as fast paced or thrilling as the first season, but still very very captivating. The plot is a straight progress to where we left off in season one and brings more intrigue and mystery, but I just wish the pacing was a bit better, like the first one, the plot outline took a crazy curve in the last episode. The sci-fi aspect was explored more and gave us clear indications as to what exactly is going on, but I was a bit surprised to see the people depicted in the plot took it pretty blatantly ...but none the less the entire experience was worth the time ...... rating *7.5/10 *after season 2


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2017)

I too finished the season 2 of Man in the High Castle just today, and I pretty much loved the show too. At times I did find the pacing a bit slow, but then I shouldn't have watched it late nights. 

Loved the Sci Fi element which was explored in detail later. I particularly enjoyed the mix of crude humor mixed with the suffering that some characters felt, both emotionally and physically. Some of the character developments were spot on and they really made it feel. The entire series seems a gigantic movie with such enormous production value that you feel engrossed in.

The final episode of the season 2, was a closure to many of the story lines going through the series, although it did feel that some of the characters wasn't done justice, it's in the realm of reality, where justice rarely happens. The end of the season 2 did have a cliffhanger, but I feel season 2 overall is self contained since it answered many questions lingering in the minds of its viewers.

I would conclude by saying that the saying that "Hollywood creates World" proved itself again.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 5, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Its not exactly time travel, but parallel/alternate universe ....


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 6, 2017)

Anyone here a fan of *Impractical jokers* ?? I cant get enough the show. Genuinely funny.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 6, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> Anyone here a fan of *Impractical jokers* ?? I cant get enough the show. Genuinely funny.



Me ... been watching it on Comedy Central since it started coming on Indian Cable Network ......


----------



## Vyom (Jan 6, 2017)

Impractical jokers is fun. I don't miss it whenever I get chance to watch it.
Sometimes it feels its scripted tho.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 7, 2017)

^ yep. Sometimes. Its also very interesting to see how people respond to them. 
Would suggest to anyone looking for a good laugh in between all the serious tv shows u guys watch


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## ariftwister (Jan 21, 2017)

Any Survivor fans?? Man, that show is amazing. I love it. I am watching backwards. Unfortunately it won't come to Indian Channels because of censorship i guess!!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 21, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


>



Somehow I missed this post!!! I am so hyped for next season of Prison Break...
I wanna see Dominic Purcell and Wentworth Miller again together.

Their presence in Legends of Tomorrow wasn't quite cutting it!!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Any Survivor fans?? Man, that show is amazing. I love it. I am watching backwards. Unfortunately it won't come to Indian Channels because of censorship i guess!!



Which survivor you are talking about? The Britt show??


----------



## shreeux (Jan 23, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


>



No patience to watch each episode one by one....Any idea when this will end:thinking_NF:


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 23, 2017)

sam9s said:


> Which survivor you are talking about? The Britt show??



No, the American Game Show.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 23, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> No, the American Game Show.



Oh no... not that one, the Britt show was amazing, loved it (Survivors (TV Series 2008– ) - IMD)


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 23, 2017)

shreeux said:


> No patience to watch each episode one by one....Any idea when this will end:thinking_NF:


As per imdb, this is reported to run between April to May. Only 9 episodes.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 23, 2017)

sam9s said:


> Oh no... not that one, the Britt show was amazing, loved it (Survivors (TV Series 2008– ) - IMD)



Will give it a go. British shows are always on another level.


----------



## icebags (Feb 6, 2017)

expanse is back with full thrusts, only that it feels more deep, more intense and at the same same time dramatic.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 10, 2017)

Again nice thread.

Marvel's Legion anyone?

Good ratings on IMDB.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 11, 2017)

Humans season 2
Completed, great season even better than 1st.
Ending also great. 

Just confusion over season 2 release date? Is it released or not? It's available on net.
ABC channel shows 2 Feb starting new season.
Channel 4 already completed season 2.
Trakt.TV shows special episode on 2 Feb.
Total confusion..........


----------



## sam9s (Feb 28, 2017)

*The People v. O.J. Simpson: American Crime Story* .... This show is "Top Quality" simply putting it, did a binge watch in two days, 10 episodes.. and I was just awe struck by what I saw. First I knew little about O J Simpson ordeal, except for the fact that he was charged for double homicide, but was he acquitted or was he incarcerated that however I did not know, and I did not google it as well before starting this series and boy or boy I am glad I did not know. Made the entire journey just so interesting and edge of the seat material.
This TV series is NOT to be missed any means. It powerfull ,tell a true story in and out of how the judicial system. media, racism can play a major role in a verdict. Even if you know the verdict, even then this is not to be missed coz there are layers n layes of investigation and intrigue that is there in the so called trial of the decade. 

Coming to performances, every character just nailed the performance, Cuba Gooding Jr. as O.J, and Courtney B. Vance as his procecuter Johnnie Cochran, John Travolta as Robert Shapiro, David Schwimmer (friends fame)as OJ's best friend Robert Kardashian and the opposition Sterling K. Brown Christopher Darden and awesome Sarah Paulson Marcia Clark ...all just nailed the character ............. guys this is a Must watch TV series and specially for court room drama lovers ....... *7.8/10 *for this one.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 1, 2017)

It would be best to also tell the source where the said TV show can be watched reputedly. Like Amazon prime, Netflix.. Or *cough*.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 1, 2017)

Vyom said:


> It would be best to also tell the source where the said TV show can be watched reputedly. Like Amazon prime, Netflix.. Or *cough*.


What's the current standing on Netflix vs prime. Which is better?. After the initial fanfare no news.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Mar 1, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> What's the current standing on Netflix vs prime. Which is better?. After the initial fanfare no news.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Netflix is too costly that I haven't even tried it. Prime though, I just subscribed last week. Rs 500 for a year is better even for little content that it has.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 1, 2017)

Vyom said:


> It would be best to also tell the source where the said TV show can be watched reputedly. Like Amazon prime, Netflix.. Or *cough*.



OJ Simpson was Netflix. Z Nation was *cough* .. 

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> What's the current standing on Netflix vs prime. Which is better?. After the initial fanfare no news.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Netflix is way ahead as of now, in every sense .....

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> expanse is back with full thrusts, only that it feels more deep, more intense and at the same same time dramatic.



Will wait for the second season to get complete, before starting .... looking fw to it.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 2, 2017)

*Better call Saul : S01 and S02*

This show is watchable only because of Bob Odenkirk and Bob Odenkirk alone.


----------



## icebags (Mar 3, 2017)

sam9s said:


> Will wait for the second season to get complete, before starting .... looking fw to it.



for weekend marathon ? good plan !


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2017)

icebags said:


> for weekend marathon ? good plan !



Yes I always wait for season complete before I start it ... I don't like waiting episode by episode ......


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 4, 2017)

^same here..


----------



## dissel (Mar 6, 2017)

Any watch 'Blunt Talk' ? Is it any good ?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 9, 2017)

On paternity leave but can;t access movies as the PC is in kid's room.

Binge watching Netflix contents.

*Santa Clarita Diet 7/10*

Drew Barrymore. She's has gained wait but that smile is still intact. 
Dexter+iZombie but at times funny. 

*Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency 8/10* 2 episodes down

The story is from Douglas Adams (famous for his iconic and epic "Hitchhiker's guide to Galaxy"). Total WTF and usual Douglas Adams storytelling.


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> Binge watching Netflix contents.



Congrats on making Indians proud. 
Netflix: Indians are fastest in world at binge watching: Netflix chief - Times of Indi


----------



## Vyom (Mar 9, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> *Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency 8/10* 2 episodes down
> 
> The story is from Douglas Adams (famous for his iconic and epic "Hitchhiker's guide to Galaxy"). Total WTF and usual Douglas Adams storytelling.



Damn, that show seems good. And Dougles Adams!!  I absolutely loved Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. I have added this series on my watchlist.



Flash said:


> Congrats on making Indians proud.
> Netflix: Indians are fastest in world at binge watching: Netflix chief - Times of Indi



Lol. I wish Netflix revise their plans for Indian market.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 14, 2017)

*Goliath - Season 1* ... AMAZING, just loved the show, would be very high in my rating schema, however I still have few apprehensions, and few things that I did not like, or shall I say could not understand why writers would do so (I can share if someone is interested and upto it for a debate ), but that aspect made me pull out few points from the over all score. But all said and done, this does not take away from the fact that it still remains one hell of a show, the quality of the writing most of the time is excellent, and the dialogues, performances, characters are blind spot on. Infact I would say the way it's shot and paced, the amount of detective work involved, the score and the atmosphere the show maintains, makes it feel much more like classy film noir than any legal drama. 

Coming to ending, yes I have read reviews that say it was a lukewarm ending, I would say it was not over-dramatized, in fact it as not dramatized at all and that for me actually worked in favor of the show and the atmosphere in was shot in. However yes I would agree that the amount of final evidence and argument I was expecting the protagonist team will put up in the last two episodes was not as much as I would have expected; for it to get the kind of verdict it got ....... you will know what I mean when you will see the show ....... this could have been 8/10 but I would cut 2 points for what I said in the first para, and settle with *7.8/10* , which mind you in it self is a pretty high score on my rating schema .......


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 15, 2017)

sam9s said:


> *Goliath - Season 1* ... AMAZING, just loved the show, would be very high in my rating schema, however I still have few apprehensions, and few things that I did not like, or shall I say could not understand why writers would do so (I can share if someone is interested and upto it for a debate ), but that aspect made me pull out few points from the over all score. But all said and done, this does not take away from the fact that it still remains one hell of a show, the quality of the writing most of the time is excellent, and the dialogues, performances, characters are blind spot on. Infact I would say the way it's shot and paced, the amount of detective work involved, the score and the atmosphere the show maintains, makes it feel much more like classy film noir than any legal drama.
> 
> Coming to ending, yes I have read reviews that say it was a lukewarm ending, I would say it was not over-dramatized, in fact it as not dramatized at all and that for me actually worked in favor of the show and the atmosphere in was shot in. However yes I would agree that the amount of final evidence and argument I was expecting the protagonist team will put up in the last two episodes was not as much as I would have expected; for it to get the kind of verdict it got ....... you will know what I mean when you will see the show ....... this could have been 8/10 but I would cut 2 points for what I said in the first para, and settle with *7.8/10* , which mind you in it self is a pretty high score in my rating schema .......



Never heard of this show until today.Just started it.Nice and thanks! Reminds me of john grisham novels.


----------



## Flash (Mar 15, 2017)

Any good cartoon series (recent) to watch?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 15, 2017)

Samurai Jack Season 5 is out
Try that..


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 15, 2017)

Geez, Flash S3 is bad. And the CGI is embarrassingly bad. I know, I am asking too much for a TV series, but comparing to their previous seasons, this was a let down. Almost halfway through this season and this doesn't create tension like the last two seasons. And this season is full of people keeping secrets from each other and then getting confronted about.!! Hope, they pick up the pace and end the Season on a high note!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 16, 2017)

^^As TV series continues,quality falls.This is true for all TV series in Hollywood.I have yet to see an exception to this rule(not counting series that got axed & never got a proper ending).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 16, 2017)

Finished OITNB S04. 5/5 from my side.


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Geez, Flash S3 is bad. And the CGI is embarrassingly bad. I know, I am asking too much for a TV series, but comparing to their previous seasons, this was a let down. Almost halfway through this season and this doesn't create tension like the last two seasons. And this season is full of people keeping secrets from each other and then getting confronted about.!! Hope, they pick up the pace and end the Season on a high note!!



*cdn.meme.am/cache/instances/folder490/57158490.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^As TV series continues,quality falls.This is true for all TV series in Hollywood.I have yet to see an exception to this rule(not counting series that got axed & never got a proper ending).



**Cough GoT**
S06 was probably best season so far, with highest viewership numbers. Although that can be attributed to the fact that its based on a book, so show runners have a stable base to write the script from.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 16, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^As TV series continues,quality falls.This is true for all TV series in Hollywood.I have yet to see an exception to this rule(not counting series that got axed & never got a proper ending).



Seinfeld.. It ended on a high ratings, it never dipped down!!


----------



## sam9s (Mar 17, 2017)

^^ Neither did *Justified *... all 6 seasons ..... It has become my all time Fav TV series ...


----------



## harry10 (Mar 17, 2017)

Let's not forget Breaking Bad...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 17, 2017)

harry10 said:


> Let's not forget Breaking Bad...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



After Gus Fring, BB went slightly downhill. There were good scenes though but Gus Fring was definitely the peak moment


----------



## sygeek (Mar 17, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> **Cough GoT**
> S06 was probably best season so far, with highest viewership numbers. Although that can be attributed to the fact that its based on a book, so show runners have a stable base to write the script from.



Not really. It was blatantly obvious by the decline in shows quality of writing and poor dialogues that's it's no longer following the source material. Definitely not at par with previous seasons barring a few episodes (that involves holding doors).


----------



## sam9s (Mar 17, 2017)

harry10 said:


> Let's not forget Breaking Bad...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Yep fully agree BB also was as interesting in the last season as it was in the first ....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 17, 2017)

Haven't seen Justified or Seinfield but did saw Breaking Bad & like someone said above,though still good compared to other shows I found it less interesting after exit of Gus Fring.As for GoT,in my opinion anything that deviates from source material will gradually go down in quality(found same with Potter movies) so if GoT is not following source material faithfully then it can not continue same quality season after season.

To me the most important thing in any TV series is natural flow of story instead of something which was added as an afterthought once series became famous.As it is well known that fate of a TV series depends on ratings of 1st few episodes/seasons,the writers try their best to put everything in hope it at least run for that duration.However once a series gain fame,it becomes a classic case of milking the cow as long as possible.

A good example of this is Person of Interest(yet to watch final season so no spoilers).Season 2 felt like a natural extension of season 1(& a rare case where season 2 was better than season 1) but season 3 felt like a forced continuation.Season 4 felt like a continuation of season 3 but wherever they tried to connect it with season 1/previous timeline it again felt like a forced effort.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 17, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Haven't seen Justified or Seinfield but did saw Breaking Bad & like someone said above,though still good compared to other shows I found it less interesting after exit of Gus Fring.As for GoT,in my opinion anything that deviates from source material will gradually go down in quality(found same with Potter movies) so if GoT is not following source material faithfully then it can not continue same quality season after season.
> 
> To me the most important thing in any TV series is natural flow of story instead of something which was added as an afterthought once series became famous.As it is well known that fate of a TV series depends on ratings of 1st few episodes/seasons,the writers try their best to put everything in hope it at least run for that duration.However once a series gain fame,it becomes a classic case of milking the cow as long as possible.
> 
> *A good example of this is Person of Interest(yet to watch final season so no spoilers).Season 2 felt like a natural extension of season 1(& a rare case where season 2 was better than season 1) but season 3 felt like a forced continuation.Season 4 felt like a continuation of season 3 but wherever they tried to connect it with season 1/previous timeline it again felt like a forced effort.*



Absolutely agree

- - - Updated - - -



sygeek said:


> Not really. It was blatantly obvious by the decline in shows quality of writing and poor dialogues that's it's no longer following the source material. Definitely not at par with previous seasons barring a few episodes *(that involves holding doors).*



Y U DO THIS


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 17, 2017)

Has anyone watched iron fist?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2017)

*Iron Fist* 5 episodes till now.

This sure is fast paced than 'Luke Cage' but a bit clueless till now.
He's a martial artist and the script is literally creating situations to make him fight.
He's yet to be earn his fight or purpose here.

Well, 8 more episodes left, hopefully would change my opinion by the time it ends.

- - - Updated - - -

*Iron Fist* 12 episodes.

This should tell enough about this TV show that 1 episode away from the finale I could take a break to write this.

This show has failed to build the big bad crisis which our hero would fix or fight for. The tension is not tense enough, fights are not articulate enough.
A show based totally on a martial arts expert lacks good had-to-hand combat scenes. In contrast 'Daredevil' had best fight sequences.

Still, a hell lot better than 'Luke Cage'

Dare Devil>Jessica Jones>Iron Fist>Luke Cage

That is how I would rank the team defenders.

- - - Updated - - -

*Iron Fist 7/10* : Conclusion

*Story:* The story is not clear even after 1 full season. Iron Fist is supposed to guard path of Kun-Lun but Danny (now Iron Fist) escapes and comes to NewYork. He finds his biggest enemy here. Well. this is the main story. I'm sure the comics must have had some good storyline but the TV-show sure failed to stay on a particular track. Rather trying to be smart made a hotchpotch of multiple subplots. Neither of the subplots provide enough clarity on what is going on, nor help establishing the big crisis.

*Character Development:* Danny/Iron Fist should have been in focus and he was but his character was not given enough solid background. I mean, this is the origin story of 'Iron Fist' and we hardly see any such background story. What is the point of making an origin story then?! His character hardly shows struggles of modern world coming from a remote monastery. He used to drive a bullock-cart but can manage an Aston Martin without any hiccups. Proficient in internet, tablets. bank account transactions all. How, how the hell it is possible?!! We are reminded in each episode that he was away for 13 years but the gap does not seem to make any impack on him.
I've read in once review that the character "Daughter of Dragon" deserves her own spin-off show. I'm in full agreement with that. Given a scenario where her spin-off and 'Iron fist' airing at same time I might opt for the spin off.
Then comes the clueless connection between all i.e. Claire Temple. She went away from Daredevil in fear of her life and increasing complexity of the situation and then willingly travels with Danny to China to capture Madame Gao!!! Are you ****ing kidding me?!

*Action:* This was supposed to be about a hero who is the final word on martial art but 'Finn Jones' can't fight. Seriously, take Colleen in the role of 'Iron Fist' she fights better than him. I mean, in the whole show everyone fights better than 'Iron Fist'.

*Verdict:* I'm a comic book fan. I know that I must not look for logic in such shows/stories but at least do some good in any department. A poor story in an 'action' based show can easily be forgiven with the help of some marvelous action. We didn't even get that. A good Kung-Fu choreographer is what I recommend to the makers of this show.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 19, 2017)

sygeek said:


> Not really. It was blatantly obvious by the decline in shows quality of writing and poor dialogues that's it's no longer following the source material. Definitely not at par with previous seasons barring a few episodes (that involves holding doors).


It would follow source material if source material was available. There's still no TWoW. Writing 1 sentence blast offs is easy on the internet but seeing the amount of work that goes into a show isn't. Episodes like  Battle of bast4rtds is regarded one of the best depictions of battles on the screen. Some people are ranking it with the battle of Saving Pvt. Ryan.

And yet you say "lul not same as source material, so it sux". Okay, then


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2017)

Everyone has their opinion.Lord of the Rings trilogy has epic battle scenes but I found the original novel much better in terms of story telling & character development.I understand it is not possible to fit a classic like LOTR in 12-15 hours, still it was a good effort.My question is, what happens when source material for GoT starts diverging from TV show.Skipping things is one thing but totally different direction is another.Many people may not like it if they are also reading source material but those who have not read any source material so far may have no issues with it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 20, 2017)

If I was following the source material, I would like the TV adaptation to be precise, unless they can do something better than the source .


----------



## sygeek (Mar 20, 2017)

thetechfreak said:


> It would follow source material if source material was available. There's still no TWoW. Writing 1 sentence blast offs is easy on the internet but seeing the amount of work that goes into a show isn't. Episodes like  Battle of bast4rtds is regarded one of the best depictions of battles on the screen. Some people are ranking it with the battle of Saving Pvt. Ryan.
> 
> And yet you say "lul not same as source material, so it sux". Okay, then


Are you dense mate? That was implied when I said no longer following source material. 



> Episodes like Battle of bast4rtds is regarded one of the best depictions of battles on the screen. Some people are ranking it with the battle of Saving Pvt. Ryan.


Please read the full post "Definitely not at par with previous seasons barring a few episodes". And are you really comparing game of thrones to saving private ryan? lmao


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2017)

sygeek said:


> Are you dense mate?



I may be dense as Iron, but son you're as dense as Osmium.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 21, 2017)

Too much chemistry in one post.


----------



## Flash (Mar 21, 2017)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Too much chemistry in one post. 邏


Helium Helium.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 21, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> *Iron Fist* 5 episodes till now.
> 
> This sure is fast paced than 'Luke Cage' but a bit clueless till now.
> He's a martial artist and the script is literally creating situations to make him fight.
> ...



lol Iron Fist rated the top number 1 worst show on netflix in the total of 18 .... 

18. &ldquo;Time After Time&rdquo; (ABC) | Business Insider Indi


----------



## sygeek (Mar 21, 2017)

thetechfreak said:


> I may be dense as Iron, but son you're as dense as Osmium.


What the hell are you smoking?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 21, 2017)

[MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] let's stop it here,no more offtopic posts.

P.S. Osmium is the densest naturally occurring element with a density of 22.59 g/cm3,almost 3 times that of Iron.


----------



## Flash (Mar 21, 2017)

sam9s said:


> lol Iron Fist rated the top number 1 worst show on netflix in the total of 18 ....
> 
> 18. &ldquo;Time After Time&rdquo; (ABC) | Business Insider Indi


I had such a high hope for the Iron fist, since i liked the character from Ultimate Spider-man series.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> @thetechfreak @sygeek let's stop it here,no more offtopic posts.
> 
> *P.S. Osmium is the densest naturally occurring element with a density of 22.59 g/cm3,almost 3 times that of Iron.*



Unless you take fiction into consideration. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## sam9s (Mar 28, 2017)

*Santa Clarita Diet - Season 1* .... Binge watched in two days. This show is not for everyone I will say, but I LOVED it, the plot is absolutely weird and absurd to the point that I rather not explain, BUT this is one of the best dry, dark, black, sarcastic comedy I have seen recently, absolutely brilliant. Then again Black/sarcastic comedy aint for everyone.
The first episode was a little hard to wrap my head around, and couple that followed later were also kinda ok, but then it starts to grow on you and the comic aspect, the timing, the dialogue deliveries, gets better and better, and along with a certain level of mystery, by the time it reaches 4th episode you are hooked, at least I was, and the quality continues till the very last episode.
Performance wise I never knew Timothy Olyphant (Who I love BTW) cold be so funny and goofy ...lol, along with Drew Berrymore (who still has that ultra charming smile), just nails the 2 center characters. Their chemistry is spot on.

If you're a fan of absurdist/black/dry comedy, pointing out obvious clichés, witty dialogues, allowing actors to be themselves, you'll probably love Santa Clarita ... *7.2/10* for this one definitely

PS ::: And NO this is no iZombie in no way, only the cannibilism is common, rest the tone, texture, nature of the series are MILES apart.


----------



## snap (Apr 2, 2017)

Rick and Morty is back!


----------



## Vyom (Apr 2, 2017)

snap said:


> Rick and Morty is back!



Its rating is above 9 on imdb. Is it THAT good? Never saw that.


----------



## snap (Apr 3, 2017)

Yup totally worth it!


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 3, 2017)

sam9s said:


> lol Iron Fist rated the top number 1 worst show on netflix in the total of 18 ....
> 
> 18. “Time After Time” (ABC) | Business Insider Indi


wasted 8 precious hours lol, this one is boring as hell... Enough, I won't watch it further


----------



## sam9s (Apr 8, 2017)

*Billions - Season 1* Brilliant just one word for it, and entertaining as well. The first few episodes are very tech oriented with quite a few, stock market and Hedge fund tech talk, which I could not fully understand, had to wiki a few things, but then after like 3-4 episodes, the tone is set and the actual cat and mouse game takes the fourth gear and it's a pleasure ride from there on, until the ultra-climactic, super explosive last episode. LOVED IT... . Highly Looking fw to Season 2. ...  *7.5/10* for this one


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 8, 2017)

Has anyone watched a tv series called maigret ?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2017)

Never heard, but quick looks says, its might be an interesting watch ...


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 11, 2017)

sam9s said:


> Never heard, but quick looks says, its might be an interesting watch ...


In search of a new series since I completed goliath. 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2017)

Goliath was awsome .....


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 11, 2017)

sam9s said:


> Goliath was awsome .....


Thanks for recommending.!

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 11, 2017)

Started 'Death Note' today.


----------



## icebags (Apr 12, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> Started 'Death Note' today.



one of the tv series or anime ?

also a movie coming in 2017 i think.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 12, 2017)

Binge watched Man in The High Castle. It's freaking amazing. The story and the setup . Most of all Juliana Crane, her acting was superb. I think I am in love with her.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 12, 2017)

icebags said:


> one of the tv series or anime ?
> 
> also a movie coming in 2017 i think.


Anime one. 

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> one of the tv series or anime ?
> 
> also a movie coming in 2017 i think.


Anime one.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 12, 2017)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Binge watched Man in The High Castle. It's freaking amazing. The story and the setup . Most of all Juliana Crane, her acting was superb. I think I am in love with her.



Yep Man in the high castle was again awsome .... reviewed it few pages back .....

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> Thanks for recommending.!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Always welcome .... what are you planning start next ..?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 12, 2017)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Binge watched Man in The High Castle. It's freaking amazing. The story and the setup . Most of all Juliana Crane, her acting was superb. I think I am in love with her.



It's one hell of a show. It maybe slow, but you need to adapt to it, rather than other way around. It grows on you.
Season 2 is also good. Enjoyed the show.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 12, 2017)

sam9s said:


> Yep Man in the high castle was again awsome .... reviewed it few pages back .....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I am watching season 2 of walking dead. But still on lookout for any crime related like Bosch, killing etc....

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Apr 13, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> I am watching season 2 of walking dead. But still on lookout for any crime related like Bosch, killing etc....
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Oh you have a long journey ahead if you enjoying TWD, BTW SE02 was the worst one, however, the finale of SE02 was also one of the best. I was waiting for SE07 to complete, and since now it is, I will be starting it pretty soon. 

As for crime related shows, below are few which I would certainly recomend ...

*1. The Night Of
2. The Shield
3. True Detective
4. The Broadchurch*


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 13, 2017)

sam9s said:


> Oh you have a long journey ahead if you enjoying TWD, BTW SE02 was the worst one, however, the finale of SE02 was also one of the best. I was waiting for SE07 to complete, and since now it is, I will be starting it pretty soon.
> 
> As for crime related shows, below are few which I would certainly recomend ...
> 
> ...


Never heard of 4th one. What's it about?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Apr 13, 2017)

Britt TV series ... Murder Mystery ... Loved it

Have you see all the rest?


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 13, 2017)

sam9s said:


> Britt TV series ... Murder Mystery ... Loved it
> 
> Have you see all the rest?


I know about first two but don't want to watch both. 3rd I have watched. The 4th sounds interesting but similar to killing. Will try it out anyway. 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 16, 2017)

sam9s said:


> Britt TV series ... Murder Mystery ... Loved it
> 
> Have you see all the rest?



Just completed Broadchurch Se1. Very good. At first it didn't feel good with most of the actors unknown and all. But as you go on it starts to really get into you. I noticed that it has a 2nd and 3rd season. Any idea how are they?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 17, 2017)

2nd is a as good as first, if not better, havent seen 3rd ..

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> I know about first two but don't want to watch both. 3rd I have watched. The 4th sounds interesting but similar to killing. Will try it out anyway.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Its not similar to The Killing, except both are murder mysteries. Both are poles apart if you know what I mean. Personally Killing was just mind blowing for me. Broadway church is good and worth a watch, but not in the same league as Killing.


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 24, 2017)

*13 Reasons Why - 9/10*
The story is very well told - past and present and the cast has done superb acting..esp the leads.
Loved the use of lighting and music in this one to signify the theme.
Warning: it gets depressing as season continues


----------



## sam9s (Apr 25, 2017)

It drags too much in the middle episodes,(IMHO) otherwise, it was a good show.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bosch season 3 released. Anyone seen it?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## harry10 (Apr 25, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Bosch season 3 released. Anyone seen it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


4 episodes down. Interesting so far.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 25, 2017)

harry10 said:


> 4 episodes down. Interesting so far.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


As good as previous seasons?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## harry10 (Apr 25, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> As good as previous seasons?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


2nd still stays d best one.. lesse if rest of d episodes can change my perception.. screenplay and Acting is still top class.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Apr 25, 2017)

So just found out the new season (finale) of leftovers started 2 weeks back. I'm not sure how I missed it..


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 29, 2017)

How is prison break season 5? Anyone watching it?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (May 1, 2017)

anyone?


----------



## harry10 (May 1, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> anyone?


Good so far. They are maintaining the suspense nicely.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (May 3, 2017)

*BOSCH - Season 2* ..... This is one classy show, quality writing, quality dialogues, quality and real investigation. I had completely forgotten season 1, saw it long time back, so I started with se01 and then continued to season 2. SE02 is no different than SE01 as far as the quality goes. A new case, almost all same main characters, but same intensity and grittiness. The only minor grip I can say I might have was that the two side by side cases SE01 had been both equally good, whereas here I 2nd investigation, only becomes interesting after like 5-6 EPs down the line, that is the only minuscule complaint I had with SE02. Overall ultimate and not to be missed ....*.7.5/10* for this one.


----------



## sam9s (May 9, 2017)

*The Walking Dead SE 07, EP 01*.... Just started season 7 for The walking Dead  .... and finished EP01 ... and I am still in shivers after this episode ..... damm this is one of the brutal, scariest and depressing episodes of TWD, and not to forget the most horrifying beginning of all seasons ..... The terror of Negan (said to be the baddest villain till now of TWD) is unprecedented on a TV show. The episode was gruesome and horrifying and continued like a bad bad evil scariest nightmare that won't end ..... boy I had to take a break before I start the next one ....

Starting EP02 now .... see ya soon ...


----------



## sling-shot (May 11, 2017)

Korean drama recommendation - similar to My Love From Another Star?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 11, 2017)

Nothing similar to My Love From Another Star,it was a unique show with unique actors combination.You can check out the next drama done by the same female lead of this show which is also a fantasy romance drama:The Legend of the Blue Sea.


----------



## sam9s (May 12, 2017)

*The Walking Dead - Season 7* ... I am a fan for TWD, as I am for the Zombie genre.....very honestly speaking. The problem TWD suffers after 7 seasons is that there is not much of a storyline that has not been already explored. To keep things ultra-realistic, the pace is compromised. It gets really slow, I mean really slow, and most of you might be put off by it. I, however, did manage to go through........ as I said I am a fan ... .
The upside and what I like the most about TWD even in SE07 are Human Emotions... they  are sky rocketing high, the character depth and development is at its peak with TWD, and hence when people/characters go in trouble you really really feel it on your heart, and when they come together as a family there is a sense of euphoria.

Season 7 builds the tension like a slow poison, with Negan the bad ass villain at the centre, the tension by the time it reaches the end is like soda in a closed bottle bursting to be released, unfortunately, the finally is not as hitting as one might expect. There is a twist which shook me, but after 15 episodes of mountain pressure, the finally should have been much more hard hitting as it was. \

Lastly, Negan has turned out to be one of the best cold-hearted villains of any TV show I can think off, he is just pure evil, but evil you like to watch ...... I would give this season *6.8/10*. Not the best of the seasons but neither the worst.


----------



## TigerKing (May 12, 2017)

Anyone Sense8 season 2?


----------



## icebags (May 13, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Korean drama recommendation - similar to My Love From Another Star?





whitestar_999 said:


> Nothing similar to My Love From Another Star,it was a unique show with unique actors combination.You can check out the next drama done by the same female lead of this show which is also a fantasy romance drama:The Legend of the Blue Sea.



Queen In Hyun's Man
W-Two Worlds
Rooftop Prince
Faith
Goblin

another amazing one, if you like time travel :
Nine

some more are there, and some more will be there in future. people love these kind dramas.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2017)

Queen In Hyun's Man & Rooftop Prince share the historical world with modern world but Queen In Hyun's Man has more romance drama.
W-Two Worlds is also unique & if someone reads manga/manhwa then it will be even more interesting.
Goblin has some seriously good acting(especially by main male lead) along with lots of romance drama.

Goblin is the most recommended one followed by W-Two Worlds.


----------



## icebags (May 14, 2017)

wah, you have seen them all !


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2017)

Yes,but I have seen some other shows also:

1.Angry Mom(good show with moral lessons & real world school bullying issues)

2.Blood(vampire drama,good chemistry between male & female lead.They even got married later in real life)

3.Master's Sun(seriously good acting by both male & female lead with ghost/spirit elements,must watch,male lead same actor who played Boxer in Korean movie Always which Bollywood poorly remade as_ Do Lafzon Ki Kahani_ with boxer's role played by Randeep Hooda)

4.Descendants of the Sun(most popular korean tv show outside of Korea in recent times & not without reason)

5.Secret Garden(good acting even by side characters,again a must watch,body switching element)

6.The King 2 Hearts(fictional South Korea with a royal family like UK,main villain's acting is real good)

7.I Hear Your Voice(a good drama with romance,male lead with ability to hear people's thoughts,some good courtroom drama also,secondary male lead is the same one who played secondary male lead in secret Garden above)

8.Doctor Crush(good medical drama)

9.Uncontrollably Fond(alright tear jerker)

10.Oh My Venus(alright drama with weight loss transformation theme,male lead is same one in above Master's Sun)

11.The 1st Shop of Coffee Prince(tomboy girl pretending to be a guy,some good hilarious situations,male lead is the same one in Goblin)

12.Vampire Prosecutor season 1(very good)

13.Vampire Prosecutor  season 2(good though not as good as 1st season,ended on a cliffhanger with no plan for a sequel)

14.Remember:War of The Son(must watch drama with seriously good acting by male lead & secondary male lead)

15.Marriage Contract(average tear jerker)

16.The Prime Minister & I(good funny hilarious with shades of romance & drama)

17.K2(very good action based korean tv show,some action scenes are better than many bollywood movies,very good acting by secondary female lead which eclipses the performance of female lead & for her acting alone one can watch this show even if one is not interested in action shows)


----------



## icebags (May 15, 2017)

^ thats one impressive list, you look like an addict lol !


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2017)

That list is still much smaller than my anime & manga list, not to mention US TV shows I have seen.


----------



## sam9s (May 17, 2017)

Just started *Switched at Birth season 5*, this has been my all time fave "family drama" show after *Parenthood*, but With Billions SE02 out there I was tempted to start it, then I noticed that lot of my TV series now are out with complete next seasons and I should be pretty busy in catching up with all of them in the next month or two. Below are the TV series which are lined up for me to catch up, what do you all have lined up, please share as well ..

*1. Switched at Birth - Season 5
2. BOSCH - Season 3
3. Billions - Season  2
4. Homeland - Season 6
5. SUITS - Season 6 (I will probably watch this from SE01, I SO MUCH LOVE THIS SHOW)
6. The Expanse - Season 2
7. The 100 - Season 4 - The Last 13th EP is airing on 24th May so I am adding this as well.
8. Ash vs Evil Dead - Season 2
9. HUMANS - Season 2
10. Colony  - Season 2
11. Sense 8 - Season 2
*

So you see ...A LOT to catch up ..... I probably will start BOSCH after STB, then Billions and then Homeland, after that not yet decided.

_TV season about to finish_

*Better call saul - Season 3 is on Ep06*


----------



## icebags (May 17, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> That list is still much smaller than my anime & manga list, not to mention US TV shows I have seen.


you have seen somany things.


----------



## sam9s (May 23, 2017)

*BOSCH - Season 3* - This for me also went better than first and second. For me the rating would be like SE2<SE1<SE3. With 2 and 3 almost at the same level.

This season had, even more, layers to the investigation than the second. If anyone is new to Bosch fan club and starting SE03, then do not get put off by a bit confusing start, as lot of information is thrown at you in the beginning of couple of episodes, but hang tight..... by 3rd or 4th Episode, all starts to make sense and you are again sucked into the world or Bosch Investigation.

The writing again is TOP CLASS, J Edwar character has a lot more to do in this season than first two, which was a welcome investment. This franchise might just become top of its class if it continues with the same writing quality, dialogue, and direction for at least another 2 seasons.

This one ended with a nice opening for the 4th season, which I will be looking forward to with eagerness. ....rating revamped to *7.8/10* for this one.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 24, 2017)

Just read that Twin peaks has returned for Season 3. I have not seen that show. How good is it generally?


----------



## sling-shot (May 25, 2017)

Twin Peaks Season 1 was mysterious and interesting for me. I do not yet know about seasons 2 and 3.


----------



## TigerKing (May 25, 2017)

Why sense8 season 2 is showing too much sex??


----------



## sam9s (May 27, 2017)

Season 1 was mind blowing (for me atleast) se02 was good but not better than se01, yet to see se03.


----------



## dissel (May 27, 2017)

How is the American Gods ?


----------



## sling-shot (May 27, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Why sense8 season 2 is showing too much sex??


I am confused by Season 2. No idea where they are going and I felt the ending was rather abrupt.


----------



## rhitwick (May 28, 2017)

Legion

What show is more complex, Westworld or this?

I wonder if someone wrote this comics the same way they made the TV show! Children are the target audience? I doubt.
Seems I would need some readings to do to understand this.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2017)

TIL that Sarabhai vs Sarabhai, once an adored show (even by me) is returning back 
Sarabhai vs Sarabhai season 2 promo: You can now name the show


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 5, 2017)

^its already started from 15 may on hotstar.

Check out Sarabhai Vs Sarabhai - Take 2 on Hotstar! Sarabhai Vs Sarabhai


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 5, 2017)

Korean drama fans, which streaming site provides consistent SD streaming? 

I have been banging my head with bith kissasian.com and myasiantv but can only get 5 seconds of continuous play before there is 0 kbps speed and then another 5 seconds.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 5, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> ^its already started from 15 may on hotstar.
> 
> Check out Sarabhai Vs Sarabhai - Take 2 on Hotstar! Sarabhai Vs Sarabhai


Damn man.. Hotstar just might get my subscription for this


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Korean drama fans, which streaming site provides consistent SD streaming?
> 
> I have been banging my head with bith kissasian.com and myasiantv but can only get 5 seconds of continuous play before there is 0 kbps speed and then another 5 seconds.


kissasian is working fine on my connection,either it is your system or your ISP which is the reason for this issue.


----------



## icebags (Jun 5, 2017)

viki is probably a good choice. but their stuff is a bit limited, as they acquire license to broadcast dramas/shows region wise.

but they try hard legally, so please support them. 
they often come up with latest stuff as well, LoTBS is there.

apart from k, there you will find some other C & J dramas too.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 5, 2017)

I am on a BSNL 1 Mbps unlimited DSL at home which has been topped up to 4 Mbps now. I hardly get 50 Kbps for these sites while other things run at full speed. So I am thinking the problem may be with the sites themselves or congestion enroute. 

This also happens on LTE Idea too.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 6, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Korean drama fans, which streaming site provides consistent SD streaming?
> 
> I have been banging my head with bith kissasian.com and myasiantv but can only get 5 seconds of continuous play before there is 0 kbps speed and then another 5 seconds.


You can check Viki app for Android..
Search for modded version on Google. It's available.

Also, app,
DramaFever,

Sites,
Login ~ AZNV.TV ~ Always free, always serving
Asian Drama - Movies and Shows
Drama Cool - Drama for everyone
Free Movies - Watch Your Favorite Movies Online | 123movies.to
alluc.ee
fmovies.to
solarmoviez.to
yesmovies.to


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 6, 2017)

I may have to get a VPN or do as said above and use Opera because DramaFever and Viki use geofencing. 

I will try the other options too.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 10, 2017)

Sense8 is cancelled?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 10, 2017)

^reasons not known..

let's fight this one as the archipelago: What we should do about the cancellation of season 3 • r/Sense8

LGBT? Fee hike? 2 season series? Budget issues?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 10, 2017)

Can anyone comment on the last ship?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 11, 2017)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Can anyone comment on the last ship?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


The Last Ship was a very good series that I completed recently. The show is a pro US marine take over an apocalyptic world where most of the population have been infected by a biological virus.

The character development in the series is on par. The lead characters have shown major talents in the enactment department. The show doesn't start slow and throws viewers amidst the high risk and action scenarios right off the bat. I am not familiar with the US marine culture but I heard they portrayed it excellently. 

The season one keeps getting stronger by each episode and while the second season focus more on the political aspects of post apocalyptic America, the core hero that is "Nathan James" still remains integral part of the show.

While The Last Ship was not in my genre of Sci Fi, it still made me gripped for the entire both seasons. For the very least, it was a very different kind of show compared to what we have on air these days.

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 11, 2017)

Vyom said:


> The Last Ship was a very good series that I completed recently. The show is a pro US marine take over an apocalyptic world where most of the population have been infected by a biological virus.
> 
> The character development in the series is on par. The lead characters have shown major talents in the enactment department. The show doesn't start slow and throws viewers amidst the high risk and action scenarios right off the bat. I am not familiar with the US marine culture but I heard they portrayed it excellently.
> 
> ...


Well, i just completed 3rd season of walking dead and about to start 4th. One apocalyptic series is enough for time being. I will keep it for later i guess . I think i would go with 3rd season of Bosch as i just completed Broadchurch Season 3.


----------



## icebags (Jun 11, 2017)

^ spoilers alert !


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 11, 2017)

Other than netflix, amazon and hotstar are there any other legal streaming sites in india?


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 15, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Other than netflix, amazon and hotstar are there any other legal streaming sites in india?


Hulu is there..

ALT Balaji
*altbalaji.com/

You can find all big production company channels on YouTube.. like Viacom 18, Bindaas, Viacom, Reliance Media etc etc.
or on Vimeo Metacafe etc etc
Also there are..
Voot - Voot.com
TVF
Eros Now
HOOQ
Sony LIV
Spuul
Arré Brings to You Original Web Series, Engaging Videos, Investigative Documentaries, Doodles & Podcasts
Web Talkies - Best Web Series for Indians Around the World
Hungama - Hungama - Listen Latest Songs | Hindi Bollywood Songs | Download MP3 Songs | Watch Free Online Movies
Yupptv - Watch Indian TV Channels Anytime and Anywhere
Boxtv - Watch Hindi English Movies Online 2016, Watch TV Shows Online
ScoopWhoop’s Baked

VOD services are mostly offering these web series.. but this trend might change.
VOD all over india...
Eros Now
BigFlix (Reliance Media)
NyooTV
BoxTV (Times Internet)
DittoTV ( Zee )
ZengaTV
Spuul
Youtube
Voot (Viacom)
Ozee (Zee)

*Indian Web Series*
IMDb: Indian Web Series - a list by rank_jenish


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 15, 2017)

My investment in a smart TV is paying off now.

SAMSUNG has brought app for both NETFLIX and Amazon Video to their smart TV.
I've subscription to both so, peace of mind


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 15, 2017)

^Which Samsung Smart TV model you are using?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 15, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Hulu is there..
> 
> ALT Balaji
> *altbalaji.com/
> ...


Thanks. But actually I wanted to know about sites which shows US/UK tv shows. Any idea?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 15, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Thanks. But actually I wanted to know about sites which shows US/UK tv shows. Any idea?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



check this post

websites there are many.
*mod edit:no piracy links

mod edit:no piracy links*


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 15, 2017)

^Don't post pirate links here please.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 15, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> check this post
> 
> websites there are many.
> *mod edit:no piracy links
> ...


I was looking for legal sites like Amazon  / hotstar / Netflix. I am on Amazon and hotstar . Netflix is too costly for me.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 23, 2017)

^netflix is costly for me too..

then you should search for VoD services buddy
they are mostly online.. you may find app too.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 24, 2017)

Netflix is not costly when you share it with 4 members like I do. Then per month cost is just 3 USD for UHD 4 Screen plan.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 24, 2017)

*BILLIONS - Season 2*  ... This show second season just blew me all over the second time. One of the high intellectual show that also is an ultimate thriller keeping you glued to the seat by one of the best Cat & Mouse genre (yes I invented that genre ) you can witness on TV screen.  This is almost up to the level of Justified for me (If it can hold the same intensity for 2-3 more seasons, it might just cross justified). 

BILLIONS is a pleasure feast to watch episode by episode.

The tactics are brilliant, so is the writing, top notch and right up to the highest level, and then the performances. boy oh boy ....Giamatti even though I might have seen movies him starring, but I never paid any attention, untill now. He is a powerhouse. 
And then Lewis. How talented is this guy?? After homeland I was kinda skeptical how he would be in role of ulrta rich hedge fund guy, but he so very effortlessly switches to billionaire tycoon without missing a beat....ultimate .....

*8.5/10* this show without any doubt...... highly looking forward to season 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2017)

Started watching *The Mentalist Season 1*


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 26, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Started watching *The Mentalist Season 1*


You got a whole lot of fun ahead  

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> You got a whole lot of fun ahead
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Watched only 2 episodes, so far so good.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 26, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Watched only 2 episodes, so far so good.


It's good up to season 6.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## snap (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## sam9s (Jul 1, 2017)

*Homeland Season - 6* .... Someone said absolute cracker, and I couldn't have agreed more. I just wonder how writers come up with plots so intriguing and then also make it absolute diverse so that it does not appear to be same monotonous affair after 5 seasons. Homeland seems to reinvent itself after every season, NOT relying on a cookie-cutter approach for each season that brings about a cringing sense of monotony that some other series eventually hit after 3 seasons. This show intertwines worldwide terrorism and foreign policies that bleed into the USA's domestic security. 

This time as well there is a crisis but not to give spoilers it's not what you would expect. Carry Danes is phenomenal, sometimes making it near impossible to realize that her acting is not real, and so is the other cast. This season also had more human emotions flooding the gates than probably the previous one. Frankly, after watching and remembering all 5 season it was hard for me to watch QUIN, seriously, QUIN's role just stirred my emotions from deep within. This show is CLASS and quality that would come under one of the top most high profile shows. HOMELAND after 6 seasons still remains my all time top 5 shows.......*8.5/10* for this one.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 1, 2017)

^homeland season 1 & 2, were boring for me.. link for your reviews??


----------



## sam9s (Jul 1, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> ^homeland season 1 & 2, were boring for me.. link for your reviews??


 Whats the point, if they were boring for you...  . Honestly, you are the first one I have seen saying Homeland boring that too first 2 seasons, but that's ok each to its own. No point in sharing my review as you might have guessed it will be full of praise.  ... What kind of TV series you like, what are your top 3/5 tv series you have seen up untill now?


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 1, 2017)

sam9s said:


> Whats the point, if they were boring for you...  . Honestly, you are the first one I have seen saying Homeland boring that too first 2 seasons, but that's ok each to its own. No point in sharing my review as you might have guessed it will be full of praise.  ... What kind of TV series you like, what are your top 3/5 tv series you have seen up untill now?



Homeland Season 1 by sam9s - All TV Shows / Miniseries Related Discussions Here
Homeland Season 2 by sam9s - All TV Shows / Miniseries Related Discussions Here
Homeland Season 3 by sam9s - All TV Shows / Miniseries Related Discussions Here
Homeland Season 6 by sam9s - All TV Shows / Miniseries Related Discussions Here
(I searched your Homeland reviews, could not find 4 & 5 season) 

I wanted to know why you liked this show that much.. for me it was ok. nothing more.
It was boring for me may be because I was not in mood to watch that series or mood off or slow pace or I just wanted to finish what I have started.. I can't remember that..
BTW it's still on watch list, season 3 to end still remaining..

I can tell you what I watched/completed.. (please don't judge me by my watched list. I know you are Good/GOD at reviewing)
11.22.63
24  (all season)
24 ind (season 1 only)
24 legacy (stopped watching after 4th episode)
arrow (till season 4. now its getting worse.)
legends of tomorrow (getting better)
flash (season 2. at least better than other CW shows)
Game Of Thrones (nothing to say)
Gotham (season 1,2,3 good show)
hannibal ( season 1,2,3 great series)
homeland (season 2)
Human (season 2 great)
izombie (season 2 good one)
legion (season 1. ---)
limitless (season 1, good)
lucifer (season 1,2.. liked it)
the magicians (season 1, good concept but did not liked it.)
agent carter (season 1, 2 both great season. I wish to see more..)
Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D (season 1,2,3 overall OK)
Marvel's Daredevil (season 1,2 both are great)
Marvel's Iron Fist (season 1, could have been better, ok)
Marvel's Jessica Jones (season 1, good show.)
Marvel's Luke Cage (season 1, could have been better, but still good watch)
Mr. Robot (season 2, great.)
Outlander (season 1,2 nice take on time travel, great, liked it)
Preacher (season 1, something different but OK)
Sense8 (season 1,2, good one)
Stranger Things (season 1, nothing to say)
Supergirl (season 1, OK.)


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 1, 2017)

Which TV Series Should I Watch Next?

interesting link..


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 2, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Which TV Series Should I Watch Next?
> 
> interesting link..


Thanks for the link. I tried your link and got this series called southland? Never heard of it before.Any idea on that one?


----------



## sam9s (Jul 2, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Homeland Season 1 by sam9s - All TV Shows / Miniseries Related Discussions Here
> Homeland Season 2 by sam9s - All TV Shows / Miniseries Related Discussions Here
> Homeland Season 3 by sam9s - All TV Shows / Miniseries Related Discussions Here
> Homeland Season 6 by sam9s - All TV Shows / Miniseries Related Discussions Here
> ...



Well I sure thought I did review 4 and 5, but guess I was wrong, anyway I would not have said anything different for these 2 seasons as well, what I already have not said for the rest. They were equally good if not better than other seasons. 

I saw you list. I dont judge people like that Bro, ..., any way I noticed that most of your watch list has super hero fantasy stuff kind of series. 14 out of 26 are super heroish TV series. So again I am not judging you, but seems you have an inclination towards this Genre more. Hence LESS liking towards more serious, drama based, dialogue oriented TV series. Frankly, I could not stand FLASH and supergirl as well ... left in middle. ARROW as well left it. The only super hero TV series I loved was DAREDEVIL, coz of its dark approch and very well built combact scenes. 

Have you seen BILLIONS. For me, it's reached in my top 5 all time. I am sure you will not like it ...but as I said that's perfectly fine .... each to its own ...


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 2, 2017)

^next in queue is House of Cards, I guess its dialogue oriented TV series..
I was watching TV series for the 1st time, so started with some known genre, sci-fi, action (hyped by Hollywood movies)
I am trying new genre, adjusting to new takes time.. 

Billions, not yet.. added to list.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2017)

@sam9s try John Doe if you haven't yet.It's an old one season series with scifi-sh themes but drama & acting is good.Only downside is it was axed with a cliffhanger but even then it is worth watching in my opinion.

I also recommend Kyle XY(though 3rd/last season was bad but again it is worth watching for first 2 seasons).

If time travel & some cheesy fun is required then try Seven Days whose 1st season is one of the best entertaining(even if cheesy) scifi I have seen.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 2, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Thanks for the link. I tried your link and got this series called southland? Never heard of it before.Any idea on that one?



not watched yet, its in watch list.. Ask other I haven't seen yet, they can tell you better.
@sam9s

What I do is, I check all ratings from different sites.. constant rating then go for it..
IMDB - Southland (TV Series 2009–2013) - IMDb
Trakt.TV - Southland
Rotten Tomatoes - Southland
common sense media - Southland - TV Review
TV.com - Southland


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> @sam9s try John Doe if you haven't yet.It's an old one season series with scifi-sh themes but drama & acting is good.Only downside is it was axed with a cliffhanger but even then it is worth watching in my opinion.
> 
> I also recommend Kyle XY(though 3rd/last season was bad but again it is worth watching for first 2 seasons).
> 
> If time travel & some cheesy fun is required then try Seven Days whose 1st season is one of the best entertaining(even if cheesy) scifi I have seen.



Will give John Doe try ...... and even though I am a HUGE fan of Time Travel genre I am a bit too critical when it comes to judging the complexities that come with time travel and hence Seven Days might not be for me. I would love to give a try to some serious technically good Time Travel TV series. I have not come across any yet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 4, 2017)

@sam9s Ok!Still no harm in trying first 2 episodes of Seven Days,maybe you find it interesting enough to recommend to others.


----------



## true_lies (Jul 5, 2017)

Bought a smart tv, got amazon prime. Need suggestions for some good shows to binge watch.
Mostly have watched sitcoms or crime/detective shows previously like sherlock, castle etc. Would like sci-fi or any good drama, thriller.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 5, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Bought a smart tv, got amazon prime. Need suggestions for some good shows to binge watch.
> Mostly have watched sitcoms or crime/detective shows previously like sherlock, castle etc. Would like sci-fi or any good drama, thriller.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


Fringe

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 5, 2017)

Just completed Bosch season 3. Need suggestion for a similar quality cop drama. Have already seen True Detective. How is southland ?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Jul 6, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Just completed Bosch season 3. Need suggestion for a similar quality cop drama. Have already seen True Detective. How is southland ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



BROADCHURCH
SHIELD


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 6, 2017)

sam9s said:


> BROADCHURCH
> SHIELD


Seen both.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Jul 6, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Seen both.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



The killing
The fall
Happy Vally
River


----------



## harry10 (Jul 7, 2017)

So, I finally finished HOUSE.
Yes, I had seen the series long time back but never saw final 2 episodes. Loved it so much just couldn't bring myself to see it ending. 
I must say the finale was absolutely brilliant and very perspective to who House is as a person. Everybody lies after all.

Also, the 23rd episode which is a making of house is really good. Gives a great insight how much hard work everyone has put into making even one episode. 

I think HOUSE is the best character ever written on Tv. Even better than Walter White. Probably because he was so eccentric and unpredictable.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Jul 11, 2017)

Completed The Night Manager - Very matured Spy TV Series, Like watching James Bond Movie in slow space....The Best one seen so far.
Excellent.


----------



## true_lies (Jul 16, 2017)

Has anyone been watching the short clips from Oats Studio on YouTube/Steam by Neil Blomkamp.
Quite intense and an amazing concept, all 3 clips leave a lot to be desired. Have been a fan of Neil's work since District 9.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 22, 2017)

Anyone seen a tv series called Life? 

Life (TV Series 2007–2009) - IMDb

Worth checking out. Damian Lewis from Homeland stars in it. Unfortunately, it was cancelled after just two seasons.


----------



## icebags (Jul 25, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


>



gawwd !!!!! are they rebooting the series ? it's like the dream come true, lol. time to hit gateworld again!  feeling happy for genuine reason !

hope they will make it as good as it has been back in those days !


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone seen a tv series called Life?
> 
> Life (TV Series 2007–2009) - IMDb
> 
> Worth checking out. Damian Lewis from Homeland stars in it. Unfortunately, it was cancelled after just two seasons.


Yes,it was a good series & very good acting by Damien Lewis,female lead acting was also good.The female lead also starred in Person of Interest.


----------



## dissel (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi,

Is this Star Gate SG-1 / Atlantis / Universe - all are the same or diffrent ? Or SG-1 is the one which got complete story ?
If they are different which one to start first?


----------



## icebags (Jul 26, 2017)

dissel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this Star Gate SG-1 / Atlantis / Universe - all are the same or diffrent ? Or SG-1 is the one which got complete story ?
> If they are different which one to start first?



its like a succession of the period. first there is the stargate movie, then they launched the gs-1 series, with the hero guy of the movie forming a team, then after 5-6 years he gets a successor during season 7 or 8. then when sg1 was near conclusion they made a concurrent series atlantis, where a different group of adventurers make their place in a different world forming another team. and finally in sgu, people accidentally got to get together and form a team or take sides, but in sgu, people did not actually want to go on an adventure and they did a lot of drama inside, which many viewers did not like. even though the show was becoming quite epic in the end, the company decided to disband the show. which again caused a lot of hates toward the company from the viewers.
the main cast from sg1 were always there showing their face once in a while, even after 12 years. which is a good thing felt like growing up in life with the storyline.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## abhidev (Jul 31, 2017)

is 'Stranger things' a good series...worth waching ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes its a modern, more adult version of goosebumps


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 31, 2017)

Can we talk about GOT, within Spoiler tags please?? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2017)

I have no power here to ban you  , so go ahead


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2017)

Use spoiler tags for any series discussion & not just GOT,this a common courtesy to those who have yet to see those series.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 1, 2017)

Has anyone watched Generation Kill on hotstar? Worth checking out.

Generation Kill (TV Mini-Series 2008– ) - IMDb


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 2, 2017)

*Oh My Ghost

Age of Youth: Hello My Twenties*

Both worth watching.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 4, 2017)

*SUITS - SEASON 5* ... There are only very few TV series that cross season 4 or 5 and maintain the same interest level as it in season 1. (one example HOMELAND).... BUT there are even lesser TV series, in fact the only handful that I can count on finger tips (and I have seen a lot), which maintains the "interest" arc that actually increases as the season progresses. For me "*Justified*" was that one TV series, where infact the best season was the last 2. 

The only TV series after Justified that clears my these criteria is *SUITS*, with SEASON 5 it has reached my all time top 2 TV series right with BB. SEASON 5 to me was the BEST of the count till now. It JUST takes the series to just another whole new level, especially from mid way. The story arc is just phenomenal, kudos to the writers, the emotions are sky rocketing, the decision the counter attack or counter measures the team takes all makes the progress exhilarating. At one point I was clenching my fists to root for the characters, SUITS season 5 had that impact.

Performances are nothing short of absolutely fantastic, making you feel like you know the characters (especially after following them for 4 seasons) and to know to a point where you actually vigorously start to care for them just like they are your family which so far is one of the greatest things that a TV series has ever achieved in my opinion.

SUITS till season 5 is *8.8/10* on my rating scale, which is one of the highest I have given to TV series.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 4, 2017)

@sam9s have you checked out these shows yet:
All TV Shows / Miniseries Related Discussions Here


----------



## sam9s (Aug 4, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> @sam9s have you checked out these shows yet:
> All TV Shows / Miniseries Related Discussions Here



  I couldn't not find any of those TV series bro ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 4, 2017)

Check PM.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 5, 2017)

abhidev said:


> is 'Stranger things' a good series...worth waching ?


Yep. Must watch. A nice reminiscent of the 80s.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 5, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> *Oh My Ghost
> 
> Age of Youth: Hello My Twenties*
> 
> Both worth watching.


Noted. Had trouble finding them because of variant names in K-Drama. (Why are there so many different names anyway?) 

I am binging on K-Dramas now. Must have finished at least 10 by now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Noted. Had trouble finding them because of variant names in K-Drama. (Why are there so many different names anyway?)
> 
> I am binging on K-Dramas now. Must have finished at least 10 by now.


Korean/japanese/chinese languages are difficult to translate & mixing/influence of english makes it even more difficult to put only one translated english name for many tv series.

P.S.
All TV Shows / Miniseries Related Discussions Here
All TV Shows / Miniseries Related Discussions Here
In continuation to above I have seen some more series:
1.Romantic Teacher Doctor Kim(a good medical drama but found it less interesting than Doctor Crush though acting is better)
2.Yong Pal(good medical drama based but more of a revenge based plot)
3.Good Doctor(another medical drama but with very different role of autistic male lead played by same actor as in above Yong Pal)
4.Emergency Couple(medical drama with divorced main couple working as interns in same hospital,quite funny at many times)

This brings my total to 25 korean tv series watched till now.


----------



## icebags (Aug 5, 2017)

medical dramas are always fascinating.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 6, 2017)

Can someone comment on blacklist? Is it good?


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 6, 2017)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 6, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Can someone comment on blacklist? Is it good?


I liked Blacklist. But overall it is an average show.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 18, 2017)

So what's the news on defenders?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 20, 2017)

^good watch and entertaining.. Daredevil - highlight of the show.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 2, 2017)

Has anyone watched a series called taboo with Tom hardy in it? How is it?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 12, 2017)

Currently watching *Playful Kiss* - kinda good. (Was copied to telugu movie)

*One more time* - avoid.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 16, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched a series called taboo with Tom hardy in it? How is it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 16, 2017)

Also just completed narcos season 2. Anyone knows how is season 3 ?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 26, 2017)

Is there any way to use jio tv and cinema app on your laptop?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 26, 2017)

Someone here suggested using some android emulator on pc.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 27, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Someone here suggested using some android emulator on pc.


missed that post. how do i do that?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2017)

Indian Tv shows/Live Tv streaming software
Does anybody know password for jio magazines pdf to open it?


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 30, 2017)

^Jio Mags 
very difficult to break DRM code..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 1, 2017)

DRM breaking is needed only for downloading & offline viewing,this thread is about online viewing only but in laptop/desktop.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 11, 2017)

*Boys over Flowers
*
Last 4-5 episodes were unnecessary. Otherwise good.
*


Tomorrow's Cantabile*

Currently watching and it is good.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> *Boys over Flowers
> *
> Last 4-5 episodes were unnecessary. Otherwise good.
> *
> ...


Both are based on manga series.Both also have anime adaptation.


----------



## icebags (Oct 11, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> *Boys over Flowers
> *
> Last 4-5 episodes were unnecessary. Otherwise good.



run a comparison : 
Boys_Over_Flowers


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 11, 2017)

Is it me or is that site unusable on mobile? For me it is unscrollable and unzoomable on Firefox for Android.

Also does anyone know of a show called Jakkuen Namja (Korean title)?


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 13, 2017)

icebags said:


> run a comparison :
> Boys_Over_Flowers


Didn't know there were so many versions. I'm just watching what's available on Netflix.


----------



## icebags (Oct 14, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> Didn't know there were so many versions. I'm just watching what's available on Netflix.


well, they always remake a lot of each others shows with their own nationalistic touches.

but you can check out death note 2017. i heard it's there in netflix.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 15, 2017)

icebags said:


> well, they always remake a lot of each others shows with their own nationalistic touches.
> 
> but you can check out death note 2017. i heard it's there in netflix.



I was told not to watch this version.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 22, 2017)

*OZARK* .... not bad at all, though my expectations were a bit high overall its worth a watch. Mind you it goes really slow in between like ep 4-5-6, but then towards the end grips you and leaves you with a super twist ... ..*.6.8/10 *for this one

*The Night Manager* ...  Now this was much better, pacer and more edge of the seat thing. Performances are up to mark, and the tension is built quite nicely and stays there, definately a must watch...... *7/10* for this one


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 24, 2017)

*Scarlet Heart Ryeo
*
10/10 drama. Must watch.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 26, 2017)

*Hand Of God - Season 1* /..... not bad .... not bad at all ..... even though the Jesus/God/Church aspect is not I can relate to much, but I do believe in God, and the way the story was knitted had me stuck to the series throughout, even though it's slow, infact goes really slow around episode 6-7-8, but overall, enjoyed it. The "who done it" mystery is nicely handled. Even though there were few technical liberties that were taken, and quite a few questions were left unanswered, I am hoping season two will have the answers, coz as usual se01 was left with a cliffhanger ... *www.hifivision.com/images/smilies/smile.gif I would give this *7/10.*


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 28, 2017)

So whats the word on stranger things 2?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 29, 2017)

will start soon ...


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 29, 2017)

sam9s said:


> will start soon ...


I thought it was released on 27th.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Oct 29, 2017)

it did, right now finishing Hand of God season 2


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 30, 2017)

*Mindhunter* : Nahi dekha to kaya dekha!

Netflix show. Really well built (David Fincher had directed 2-3 episodes), slow pace but goes really well with this show.
Acting is top notch. Loved acting for "Big Ed". Good casting there.

*Stranger Things : S02*

6 Episodes down. More action. Story does not develop much. 



Spoiler



Elleven


 shows up in flashes, not much active participation. Missing her in action till now.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 1, 2017)

*WANTED - Season 1* ...boy this came as a bonus surprise .... I was just gazing around all the new series Netflix has come up with, reading their small Synopsys, when this came in front I casually started as I was having my dinner. Made me stuck after 1st episode.

Crime-Drama-Comedy ... this combination is rarely seen, mostly coz crime-drama is a serious genre and to induce comedy in it is a difficult thing, especially that gels nicely and is not clichéd and boring......

WANTED is an Australian TV series and my 1st that I liked, and only 2nd that I tried ....first one I left it, couldn't hold my interest. WANTED is a story of two decent girls, brought together by destiny and on the run with one as a murder suspect and the other for money embezzlement. Nothing is new and not done before, but again the way it was presented with good, especially the humor part, the way it was merged with tension and confusion. The acting was good if not ultimate and the pace is super  ..... when it starts it just doesnt slow down ..... Only 6 episodes in the first season. Finished in 2 days. now off to season 2. ....*7/10* for this one


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 1, 2017)

Finished *Mindhunter* S1.

Waiting for next. Don't miss this.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 4, 2017)

Woman of Dignity
Woman of Dignity
8/10

Story of a woman who desires and tries to achieve what is not hers and another dignified woman who suffers due to it.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 5, 2017)

*Hand of God - Season 2* ... Much better. The show becomes much better in season 2, much pacer, much grittier and best of all, answers most of the questions in the season 1, but also creates numerous more...*www.hifivision.com/images/smilies/smile.gif Overall loved it. I google for season 3, and came to know that it's been canceled, and I was so surprised. AMAZON already is so so behind Netflix, HULU and VUDU as well, and still, they do not have the brains to think which show to carry on with. Shows like Hands of God are the ones to stick with. Wish the producers of Hands of God had approached Netflix than APV. I will miss the show. It was really good.....revamped to *7.3/10*


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 10, 2017)

*Mindhunter 
*
Watched first episode but its slow, Should I continue? or switch to Stranger Things : S02 (liked season 1)


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2017)

kartikoli said:


> *Mindhunter
> *
> Watched first episode but its slow, Should I continue? or switch to Stranger Things : S02 (liked season 1)


Loved that show and recommended that to one my friend.
Got exactly similar feedback.

It's slow. Get that fact. It's not going to pick-up speed later, get that fact too.
If you love content oriented show and don't mind the pace, go for this, else skip it.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 10, 2017)

Been watching *12 Monkeys*. Finished season 1, currently watching season 2.

It's good and one of the more competent Syfy series I liked after Dark Matter.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 10, 2017)

Finished *Stranger Things 2.
*
They are milking the series. But it's good.

Watching *Strong Girl Bong Soon*. Lighthearted comedy drama.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 10, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> Finished *Stranger Things 2.
> *
> They are milking the series. But it's good.
> 
> Watching *Strong Girl Bong Soon*. Lighthearted comedy drama.


How are you watching this? Got a Netflix subscription?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 10, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> How are you watching this? Got a Netflix subscription?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



ST2 is available for download.
I watch Korean dramas on Netflix mostly. Leeching a friend's subscription.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2017)

Strong Girl Bong Soon is good romcom.They show korean dramas on netflix(indian) too,that's news to me.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 11, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Been watching *12 Monkeys*. Finished season 1, currently watching season 2.
> 
> It's good and one of the more competent Syfy series I liked after Dark Matter.




Watch the Expanse, its equally if not more than 12 Monkeys and Dark Matter. Its from Syfy as well.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2017)

sam9s said:


> Watch the Expanse, its equally if not more than 12 Monkeys and Dark Matter. Its from Syfy as well.


Is it on Amazon Prime? I will check it out after I finish season 2 of 12 Monkeys.


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 13, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Is it on Amazon Prime? I will check it out after I finish season 2 of 12 Monkeys.


It is on Netflix. And I highly recommend it.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 13, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Is it on Amazon Prime? I will check it out after I finish season 2 of 12 Monkeys.



Its on netflix...2 seasons. not to be missed


----------



## sam9s (Nov 13, 2017)

*Star Trek - Discovery - Till EP08* - Ok I started this as I am a fan of ST:TOS, (ST basically as an entity) and have seen many subsequent movies and tv series on the same franchise, so in that regard I was a bit disappointed as this does not appeal as a ST show, or even in that timeline. This is said to be a prequel to the TOS, but I couldn't connect that way.

HOWEVER, I still LOVED it, why coz as a stand alone sci fi series it was good. Within 2 episodes I decided to let the ST association go and enjoy the series as maybe a separate entity, and I was able to. Sets are ultimate, effects are nothing short of any high-end current blockbuster movie. Yes performances could have been a little better, but it's not as bad as some of the reviews stated. Just 8 episodes out at present and I am at 5th and even though as I said it does not appear to be a ST show per se, I am still enjoying the ride and the thrill.......*.6.8/10 *for this


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2017)

*The Sinner 8.5/10 (NETFLIX)

(1.5 points deducted as now cliched failed-marriage-detective is seen again in this series. Why the protagonist always need to go through a personal turmoil (always a divorce) for such movies/shows? ) 
*
Mind's blown!

A TV-series with such class, story, acting, tight script and editing is rare. Even the best of the best shows becomes predictable after a few episodes. You tend to see the pattern and circle, but not this one.
Leaves a lingering taste in your mind even long after it has finished.

Must watch.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 16, 2017)

^^ Looks like a watcher, thanks, added to the list ...


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 18, 2017)

Anyone seen the punisher yet?


----------



## harry10 (Nov 18, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone seen the punisher yet?


Only saw the first episode.. great start.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 19, 2017)

harry10 said:


> Only saw the first episode.. great start.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Man! Only the first episode was so good...it had slowed down like hell since then. 'M on 6th now.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 21, 2017)

Also watching *Punisher*. I wish they showed more gore.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 22, 2017)

Punisher: 3 good episodes sums this show.

First and last 2.
Middle is slow.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 16, 2017)

Haven't watched a hindi tv series since doordarshan days. Any good suggestions? Also, anyone watched inside edge on prime? how is it?


----------



## dissel (Dec 16, 2017)

^^^ Inside Edge is recommended but after that, you may lose interest watching the cricket match.

BTW:- Guys anyone watching The Grand Tour Season 2 ? Now 1 Hour 10 mins.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 16, 2017)

dissel said:


> ^^^ Inside Edge is recommended but after that, you may lose interest watching the cricket match.
> 
> BTW:- Guys anyone watching The Grand Tour Season 2 ? Now 1 Hour 10 mins.


I don't watch ODI's so i guess i will give it a try


----------



## billubakra (Dec 25, 2017)

Del Toro and Brolin are back


----------



## Anorion (Dec 27, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone seen the punisher yet?


Saw a few episodes. It's brutal, twisted and very satisfying. Guy does not stop going at it even after his enemies are dead.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 28, 2017)

*My Horrible Boss (Ms. Temper and Nam Jung-gi)* - 9/10

Good/fun office drama.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 28, 2017)

Currently binging Person of Interest.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2017)

None watched "The Sinner"
Me sad


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 2, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> *My Horrible Boss (Ms. Temper and Nam Jung-gi)* - 9/10
> 
> Good/fun office drama.


Oh my. Excellent indeed. I really liked some instances such as when Jung Ki and Chief are discussing about who might be the traitor! 

The actor who played Jung Gi seems to play roles where the females are superior compared to the general K-drama trend of males being superior.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 2, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Oh my. Excellent indeed. I really liked some instances such as when Jung Ki and Chief are discussing about who might be the traitor!
> 
> The actor who played Jung Gi seems to play roles where the females are superior compared to the general K-drama trend of males being superior.


Have you seen "Secret Garden" & "I Can Hear Your Voice" where he played the role of secondary male lead,good performance by him & good shows as well.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 2, 2018)

I have seen Secret Garden. Haven't yet seen the other one. 

Saw another older show of his earlier.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 2, 2018)

Some interesting tidbit:The male lead in "I Can Hear Your Voice" is the same actor who played the role of gay teenager in "Secret Garden" with crush on actor who played Jung Gi.He is also the male lead in "W"(good modern fantasy type show) & "While You Were Sleeping"(again a good modern fantasy type show with female lead played by Bae Suzy).


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2018)

*Dirk Gently S02*
Till E04

Hmm, not an impressive start. I'll still finish this though.


----------



## hotshot05 (Jan 7, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> None watched "The Sinner"
> Me sad


Watched it. It was good.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2018)

For those who want something new
Best Amazon Prime TV shows (January 2018): 50 great series to watch today | TechRadar


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 9, 2018)

Has anyone seen this?

Breathe (TV Series 2018– ) - IMDb


----------



## dissel (Jan 14, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> Breathe (TV Series 2018– ) - IMDb



I don't think it is released yet...In my watchlist at Prime.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2018)

*Manhunt: Unabomber*

*[Available in Netflix]
*
Good. Falls in line of 'Mindhunter' but not as great as that. A bit slow and I didn't like the cuts when scenes transfer to next segment. Spoils the continuity for me somehow.
Check it out.


----------



## icebags (Jan 18, 2018)

Circle: Two Worlds Connected

quite an intriguing concept and story line, and unpredictable too. the cliffhanger ending opens up quite a big number of possibilities with viewer imagination, including a chance for a season 2.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 19, 2018)

Finished *Person of Interest*. Final season seems rushed. Great series nonetheless.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 20, 2018)

*Age of Youth (Hello My Twenties) S2 *

Shorter than S1. Still has its moments. Good story revolving Song ji Won.

The replacement actress for Yoo Eun-jae isn't much good. But she gets the job done.

Tall girl is cute too.

It looks like they won't have s3.


----------



## icebags (Jan 22, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> *My Horrible Boss (Ms. Temper and Nam Jung-gi)* - 9/10
> 
> Good/fun office drama.


that attitude ! .....


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2018)

Completed "The Tick". A different take on superhero genre.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 9, 2018)

*Erased *- 7/10

Villain was obvious. But I liked how they went with it after the identity was shown. This is similar to butterfly effect.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 12, 2018)

Has anyone watched breathe and mcmafia on prime? How is it?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 13, 2018)

*It's Okay, That's Love* - 9/10

Very mature Korean drama. Some psychological issues are shown accurately. Good OSTs too.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 15, 2018)

*Altered Carbon - SE01 - EP01* ..... Just finished the 1st episode of AC, and boy am I blown, compelled me to come here and write a quick experience (not a review per se as its only one episode). See I am a huge fan of cyberpunk Genre,(a sub-genre of sci-fi) which in case if people didnt know are stories based on a dystopian high-tech future world, much like Blade Runner. AC is the definition of such genre if I may dare to say that. The production value seems insane, I just couldn't believe I was watching a TV series. AC is at par if not better to some very high-class sci-fi multi-million production. The plot was intriguing, LOVED the performance of Joel Kinnaman (loved him in The killing as well).


Lastly, the show is R rater and oh I loved the violence. The hotel lobby scene was exhilarating, I could feel this was Home Theater worthy TV series, probably the first one I would like to watch on HT than on my TV. The one-liners were witty and I enjoyed every bit of EP01. Hope this remains as interesting and get even more intriguing and gruesome in coming episodes. .... no rating as of now


----------



## Vyom (Feb 17, 2018)

sam9s said:


> *Altered Carbon - SE01 - EP01* ..... Just finished the 1st episode of AC, and boy am I blown, compelled me to come here and write a quick experience (not a review per se as its only one episode). See I am a huge fan of cyberpunk Genre,(a sub-genre of sci-fi) which in case if people didnt know are stories based on a dystopian high-tech future world, much like Blade Runner. AC is the definition of such genre if I may dare to say that. The production value seems insane, I just couldn't believe I was watching a TV series. AC is at par if not better to some very high-class sci-fi multi-million production. The plot was intriguing, LOVED the performance of Joel Kinnaman (loved him in The killing as well).
> 
> 
> Lastly, the show is R rater and oh I loved the violence. The hotel lobby scene was exhilarating, I could feel this was Home Theater worthy TV series, probably the first one I would like to watch on HT than on my TV. The one-liners were witty and I enjoyed every bit of EP01. Hope this remains as interesting and get even more intriguing and gruesome in coming episodes. .... no rating as of now


I completed 8 episodes. The show does get even better. But haven't got a high rating and news is might not get renewed for second season.

So enjoy while it lasts.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2018)

*La Mante 7/10 (Netflix)
*
Hmm. Worth watching for last two episodes. A bit slow paced for me and for this genre may be.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2018)

*American Vandal 8/10

A really well made TV-show. Told in a light tone but proves serious film-making.*


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2018)

^yeah really liked the series too.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2018)

*Jessica Jones S02 (Till E09)*
Even slower than the first season. Somewhat pick-up sped in 8th episode. Still I'm not clear where it is heading.
A proper antagonist is yet to be set.
Waste of time. 
If this show shows no promise to pick-up by season end, I'll simply stop watching.

A third grade superhero story, should not have come screen at all!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Jessica Jones S02 (Till E09)*
> Even slower than the first season. Somewhat pick-up sped in 8th episode. Still I'm not clear where it is heading.
> A proper antagonist is yet to be set.
> Waste of time.
> ...


I sat to watch the premiere episode of season 2 few nights ago. I fall asleep in 15 min. I have seen the 1st season and found it to be slow too.
Thanks for the heads up, might skip S2 entirely.

Edit: Wait a sec.. so you saying if it doesn't pick up by season end, you will stop watching? But what is left to watch after season ends?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Edit: Wait a sec.. so you saying if it doesn't pick up by season end, you will stop watching? But what is left to watch after season ends?


3rd Season! It probably would come.

Can't really leave in middle, never did for any other.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> 3rd Season! It probably would come.
> 
> Can't really leave in middle, never did for any other.



So, final thoughts, since you are about to end the series. You can answer after you complete S2 too.
Since, S1 had a good villain, Killgrave, is S2 bearable once you get past the slow pacing? Can you ever get pass the slow pacing?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Since, S1 had a good villain, Killgrave, is S2 bearable once you get past the slow pacing? Can you ever get pass the slow pacing?


Sigh!
The answer lies in spoiler. Read in risk and decide yourself.


Spoiler



Does not have a set villain. The villain is somewhat introduced in E02 and then by E07 not even a villain. Juggling too many sub-plots which are going no-where. Till now, not really recommended. So1, had that tension built up but this lacks any of such


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 12, 2018)

I am watching this and loving it

Welcome to Waikiki/Laughter in Waikiki
Welcome to Waikiki Season 1


----------



## Anorion (Mar 13, 2018)

Watched all the sci-fi stuff on Netflix
The OA and Dark are both similar to stranger things... mysteriously disappearing kidnapped kid, and weird otherworldly stuff happening, along with the atmospheric horror.
Continuum is also cyberpunk, main character is a police officer who travels back in time with a bunch of terrorists who escape execution. She has this futuristic multi-purpose suit which is like Black Panther's suit, but better.
Travelers is really good, it is like Continuum+Altered Carbon. The time travelers are co-ordinated by an AI in the future, and the actual time traveling happens by replacing the consciousness of an individual at the time of their deaths.

Watched a bunch of others as well, think I watched them all... so lemme know if you have any questions.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 13, 2018)

The Dark was too slow for my taste. The music was great but they used that in unnecessary scenes. Why to play a suspense bgm when the scene doesn't hold any such element. 

I felt so tired after finishing this series as the pace is really slow. Almost 1hr episode has only 15 mins of scenes which actually contribute to the main story.

I think I will skip next season


----------



## Vyom (Mar 13, 2018)

Have anyone watched Sense8? I finished the season 1 last week. Now onto Season 2. And so far the 3 episodes I watched of S2, it have been a delight.
Sense8 isn't for everyone. Lots of adult content, same sex explicit scenes. But once you get passed that, the series really tries to push the bounds of streaming media to show things that isn't possible on traditional media. Some of it is very uncomfortable.

S1 start feels very slow, but it does starts to run in later episodes and the start of S2 have started with a bang. Loving the show now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2018)

^^Then you should know that Sense8 was axed after season 2(there was quite an online protest demanding a 3rd season for proper closure of the series,check reddit).


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 14, 2018)

I felt Sense8 was full of forced LGBT propaganda. I liked watching the show but this thought was always in my head.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 15, 2018)

*Jessica Jones S02
*
If you can endure the boredom till 7th episode, then ther is some ( I say 'some') rewards for you.
Pace and story kinda finds a way and settles for the path.
Too many unnecessary subplots and NPCs just spoiled it. Like one of those megasoaps of Star Plus/Zee TV where a new character gets introduced in every episode to keep the story on-going.

I was right to evaluate, a third grade powered person whose power too is not properly established whereas two seasons had passed. This needed not to come to screen at all, like ever.*

Another borefest is announced, Luke Cage S02 in June. Really disliked the first season of it.*


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Then you should know that Sense8 was axed after season 2(there was quite an online protest demanding a 3rd season for proper closure of the series,check reddit).


Yes I know. I read the episode discussion after almost every episode on reddit.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> I felt Sense8 was full of forced LGBT propaganda. I liked watching the show but this thought was always in my head.


Well, for straight people, yes the amount of LGBT stuff might be overwhelming, (it sure was for me in 1st season). But now in second season, I am really loving the editing/pacing and soundtrack.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 17, 2018)

Started watching The Man in the High Castle, up to episode 5 in first season and so far have been quite impressed. Riveting and have been good in all departments


----------



## icebags (Mar 17, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Started watching The Man in the High Castle, up to episode 5 in first season and so far have been quite impressed. Riveting and have been good in all departments


that is one amazing series.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 17, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Started watching The Man in the High Castle, up to episode 5 in first season and so far have been quite impressed. Riveting and have been good in all departments


It indeed was a good series. Season 2 is also good.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 21, 2018)

*Goblin* (aka Guardian: The Lonely and Great God) - 9/10

Has all the right elements. Music was a pleasure too.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 21, 2018)

*The Sound of Your Heart* - 8/10

Very funny sitcom based on webtoons.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 21, 2018)

Just finished My Golden Life. (My Golden Life) 

It was interesting in the beginning but felt dragged towards the middle and somewhat unhappy by the end.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 25, 2018)

Finished watching The Man in the High Castle, and it has been a damn good series. Thoroughly impressed with the plot, direction and visuals backed up by great performances from the whole cast. Season 1 was very engrossing with the whole alternate dystopian world and with well developed characters. Season 2 expanded well on the premise set up by 1. Eagerly waiting for the next season.

Suggestions for my next watch? On Netflix or Prime

Sent from my ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 26, 2018)

*Altered Carbon 8/10*

Complex for the sake of being complex.
Too many jargons. Too little info to understand them.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Altered Carbon 8/10*
> 
> Complex for the sake of being complex.
> Too many jargons. Too little info to understand them.


Your short review is kind of contrary to the rating of 8. 

I found Altered Carbon a bit ambitious too. The show did have some moments. But for the most part it was slow and heavily reliant on the main actor to do all the heavy lifting to compensate the lack of a cohesive story telling. But it was a good watch. Don't think it would be green lit for a second season.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 27, 2018)

What are some of the top crime TV series recommended for viewing? I have already watched True Detective & Sherlock. Any similar suggestions?


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 28, 2018)

Elementary. 
Psych. 

Person of Interest. 
Banshee.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 1, 2018)

Can someone clarify if it is possible to use hotstar from Chromecast on a smart tv?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 2, 2018)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2018)

Completed "Young Justice" 2 seasons in Netflix.

Since when "Shazam" is being called "Captain Marvel" in DC?!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2018)

P.S. Just found out it's ranked at 103 in top rated TV!
Interesting.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 3, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


> Can someone clarify if it is possible to use hotstar from Chromecast on a smart tv?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


The Google Home suggests apps which support chromecast and I saw Hotstar was being suggested. Safe to say it supports.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2018)

I found Altered Carbon to be one of those few series that goes deeper and deeper into a story instead of going haywire and all over the place. 
It was like an introduction to sci-fi... well produced at the very least. Still yeah, was not entirely satisfied with the experience. 

@Vyom, @rhitwick maybe you guys will like Travellers better. Recommended for anyone who liked Altered Carbon.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 3, 2018)

Anorion said:


> I found Altered Carbon to be one of those few series that goes deeper and deeper into a story instead of going haywire and all over the place.
> It was like an introduction to sci-fi... well produced at the very least. Still yeah, was not entirely satisfied with the experience.
> 
> @Vyom, @rhitwick maybe you guys will like Travellers better. Recommended for anyone who liked Altered Carbon.


Well actually I had to abandon Travelers after 4th episode. And I rarely just stop watching a series mid way. The plot was just not intriguing enough. Maybe other series like Altered Carbon and Black Mirror have increased the bar. Yes, even Altered Carbon seemed to be better than Travelers. 

That, or I maybe I just didn't like the time travel concepts in Travellers. 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 7, 2018)

Can someone advise on a new show called the terror on Amazon?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## harry10 (Apr 7, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


> Can someone advise on a new show called the terror on Amazon?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Saw couple of episodes. Didn't like it's terribly slow pace so dropped it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 8, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


> Can someone advise on a new show called the terror on Amazon?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


As Harry said a bit slow paced but I'm liking it .


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2018)

Completed Stranger Things 2. 
Good ol' 80's memories and i really liked both seasons.  When i was watching the movie "IT", it instantly reminded me of the ST.



Spoiler



Too bad, they killed Bob just like Barb from 1st season.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 9, 2018)

Flash said:


> Completed Stranger Things 2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Many saw the death of Bob early on. He was a very likable character. And what happens with good characters in this show? DEAD.
I am sad about him. Still can't over him.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 9, 2018)

Bob is the bearded guy in cafe?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 10, 2018)

samwise gamgee


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And what happens with good characters in this show? DEAD.





Spoiler



Afaik, he's the only main character death in whole ST apart from the MKUltra head Brenner in S1, along with the fodder characters. I've read in some sites that Duffer brothers wanted to end S1 with Eleven as dead - it's the Netflix people who wanted the show to continue and Duffers formulated a new story for S2.



I've felt the episode involving Eight and her group of rebels. Even if you skip this episode, you can still understand the show. Only thing this episode did is to motivate El to use her power in a more channeled way via anger.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 13, 2018)

Just completed watching pilot episode of a new series on Netflix, *"Lost in Space"*. BOY, WAS THAT GOOD!?!

After a long time, and I mean a VERY LONG time I have been dazzled by watching a pilot this good. I have completed many sci fi shows over the years. Just recently I have watched Altered Carbon. In movies I have watched Mute, Anhilation, Orbiter 9. But watching the pilot of the show Lost in Space, was an incredible and hair raising experience by the episode end. It was like a movie in itself, better than everything I just suggested now.

The pilot gripped me in first 5 min, maintained the thrill all over the show, resolved the conflict in a gripping climax, and ended with an incredible shot, that you just have to see to experience.

I am not sure about the rest of the show, but this pilot was probably one of the finest I have encountered in Years of watching shows, sci fi or otherwise!


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 16, 2018)

*While you were sleeping* - 8/10

A fantasy/court room drama. 


*Descendants of the Sun* - 9/10

One of the must watch ones. CGI team has put a lot of effort.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 16, 2018)

I slept off watching 'While you were sleeping' 

Too many short episodes.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 16, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> I slept off watching 'While you were sleeping'
> 
> Too many short episodes.



Well things happened while you were sleeping.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 16, 2018)

Miracle That We Met - a new series 4 episodes in. 

Interesting topic of one person who has to deal with two wives. So far so good.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 16, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Miracle That We Met - a new series 4 episodes in.
> 
> Interesting topic of one person who has to deal with two wives. So far so good.


Gharwali Baharwali (1998) - IMDb


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 18, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Miracle That We Met - a new series 4 episodes in.
> 
> Interesting topic of one person who has to deal with two wives. So far so good.



Where are you watching this from?


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 18, 2018)

KissAsian.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 19, 2018)

Completed watching Lost in Space. Was an OK series, not good, not bad either. Visually great but lacking in writing and acting, seemed mediocre at times. Started off well with the pilot but went downhill from there with occasionally good pieces. But a good show to watch with the family none the less.

Sent from my ASUS ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Apr 20, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Completed watching Lost in Space. Was an OK series, not good, not bad either. Visually great but lacking in writing and acting, seemed mediocre at times. Started off well with the pilot but went downhill from there with occasionally good pieces. But a good show to watch with the family none the less.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ME301T using Tapatalk



survival concept often gets boring for a lengthy series.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 7, 2018)




----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


>


Trailers are misleading.
First season of Luke Cage was slow like a snail
I'll be cautious for this.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 8, 2018)

Well, you're right. But to be frank, I liked first season and wary about second season after seeing the trailer. Let's wait and see 


rhitwick said:


> Trailers are misleading.
> First season of Luke Cage was slow like a snail
> I'll be cautious for this.



Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (May 12, 2018)

so, the expanse finally declared cancelled, after the broadcast of last earth shattering, sky breaking episode. it soared even higher and dived even deeper, to give both teary eyes and goosebumps together. but like usual, every good scifi shows coming to an abrupt end after this season.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 18, 2018)

Just saw that Blue Planet II is released at PVR  this week. Is it worth watching in a theatre ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 13, 2018)

*Happy! 8/10 (Netflix)
*
This is one ecentric and fun ride, coupled with good acting and a good script.
Christopher Meloni might have acted his life's best here (haven't seen much of his work but can bet this is best)
Check it out for sure. Only 8 episodes in first season.


----------



## icebags (Jun 13, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


> Just saw that Blue Planet II is released at PVR  this week. Is it worth watching in a theatre ?


you need to go theatre every week to watch this ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 13, 2018)

What? What do you mean?





icebags said:


> you need to go theatre every week to watch this ?



Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Jun 14, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


> What? What do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


is it not a series with multiple episodes ? so you need to visit theatre to watch every new episode ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2018)

Each episode is 1 hour,PVR shows 2 episodes in a single screening.As of now PVR deal is for 1st 2 episodes.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 15, 2018)

I didn't know that. Anyway, I missed the opportunity to see it on big screen.





icebags said:


> is it not a series with multiple episodes ? so you need to visit theatre to watch every new episode ?



Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 21, 2018)

sam9s said:


> *Goliath - Season 1* ... AMAZING, just loved the show, would be very high in my rating schema, however I still have few apprehensions, and few things that I did not like, or shall I say could not understand why writers would do so (I can share if someone is interested and upto it for a debate ), but that aspect made me pull out few points from the over all score. But all said and done, this does not take away from the fact that it still remains one hell of a show, the quality of the writing most of the time is excellent, and the dialogues, performances, characters are blind spot on. Infact I would say the way it's shot and paced, the amount of detective work involved, the score and the atmosphere the show maintains, makes it feel much more like classy film noir than any legal drama.
> 
> Coming to ending, yes I have read reviews that say it was a lukewarm ending, I would say it was not over-dramatized, in fact it as not dramatized at all and that for me actually worked in favor of the show and the atmosphere in was shot in. However yes I would agree that the amount of final evidence and argument I was expecting the protagonist team will put up in the last two episodes was not as much as I would have expected; for it to get the kind of verdict it got ....... you will know what I mean when you will see the show ....... this could have been 8/10 but I would cut 2 points for what I said in the first para, and settle with *7.8/10* , which mind you in it self is a pretty high score on my rating schema .......


Finished *Goliath S01 *yesterday (2 days straight). 8/10 from me.
No, @sam9s , did not see due to your recco here but after watching I recalled that someone in forum posted about this. Glad that it was you. Always trusted your reccos may be differed on ratings.

This is best courtroom drama after "The Verdict" (@sam9s, you should have mentioned 'courtroom drama' in your review somewhere, I would have watched it long back).
Best acting, best script writing and keeps you on toes till the very end.
Then again, the end result does not justify the arguments provided. The weak team won!

Onto S02 now.

b/w its available in Amazon Prime, if anyone interested.

****************************************************************************************
*Cloak and Dagger* S01 till 3 episodes (Amazon Prime)

Another b-grade (or c-grade) superhero saga from Marvel. 3 episodes down and they did not even scratched the surface of story. Making this dark for the sake of being dark.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 21, 2018)

I am waiting for someone to comment on goliath s02 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 21, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


> I am waiting for someone to comment on goliath s02
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Went through IMDB and the common comment is TERRIBLE!
I'm really sad and confused now.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 25, 2018)

Luke Cage S02

On E04.
Is this a musical? And they ridicule Bollywood!!!


----------



## harry10 (Jun 25, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


> I am waiting for someone to comment on goliath s02
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Nothing like first one. Seems they just made season 2 for the heck of it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2018)

*Luke Cage S02 3/10
*
I was right about Luke Cage. This was a borefest and still is. S02 is even worse than S01 and when compared to Jessica Jones S02, it's even worse than that.
Each episode had two full songs! And you blame bollywood?! 
Felt like watching "Hum aapke hai kaun" in english.

Stay away, you are not missing anything, trust me on this.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 28, 2018)

Anyone watching K-dramas? 

After My Azhussi and Miracle That We Met, I found What Is Wrong With Secretary Kim interesting initially but looks like it is also turning into some sort of typical drama.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Luke Cage S02 3/10
> *
> I was right about Luke Cage. This was a borefest and still is. S02 is even worse than S01 and when compared to Jessica Jones S02, it's even worse than that.
> Each episode had two full songs! And you blame bollywood?!
> ...


At episode 11 now and yes, songs were not required in the foreground. They could've condensed it to 10-11 episodes by removing all songs. Plot has been weak.
Shades is my favourite character so far in both seasons.


----------



## harry10 (Jun 29, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Luke Cage S02 3/10
> *
> I was right about Luke Cage. This was a borefest and still is. S02 is even worse than S01 and when compared to Jessica Jones S02, it's even worse than that.
> Each episode had two full songs! And you blame bollywood?!
> ...


Agreed. Had to FWD all bs melodrama.. JJ s02 was much better. And that ending made no sense at all. Seems writers went out of ideas what to do for season 3.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm watching all superhero TV shows that are happening in US TV now.
Flash, Arrow, Legends Of Tomorrow, Black Lightning, Cloak and Dagger, Legion (S01 only), Luke Cage, JJ, Daredevil, Iron Fist.
Among all these most entertaining I find is Flash. 
Has cool villains and they have well exlored the comic parts. So, no nonsense of toning down the sci-fi with reality. 
Daredevil comes second with a goos storyline and best action on TV ever.
Arrow used to be in that top list but now it is deviating from comics and alligning more with usual daily soap elements.

Rest all are second or third class shows; poor writing, slow pace and detached from their comics storyline.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 1, 2018)

Has anyone watched taboo or peaky blinders? How is it?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 4, 2018)

Started watching Taboo and have been really impressed. It's been a while since i have watched anything this good. Tom Hardy is phenomenal.!


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 6, 2018)

Secret Love - 9/10

Complex relationship/love story. Really liked the heroine's performance. The whole thing about her kid was sad.


----------



## true_lies (Jul 30, 2018)

Altered Carbon - Impressive first few episodes, visually great, over the top in some ways, dipped in the last few. Performances from Joel Kinnaman and Chris Conner were good but rather meh from others. Sure did like the world built up around the series, will definitely check out season 2.

The Expanse - I love sci-fi space operas be it games, movies or shows and this is definitely in my favorite list. Edge of the seat entertainment that has it all. Watched the 2 seasons over the weekend and was thoroughly impressed, really had me hooked. Any idea when Netflix will stream season 3 here?


----------



## harry10 (Jul 30, 2018)

Trial & Error.
Highly recommended if you like clean comedies. Some dialogues are quite delightful.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2018)

*Sacred Games (Netflix) 8/10
*
(Why none here posted about this? Didn't see or beneath ur taste?)

Liked this series very much. 
Great production quality with awesome, just awesome performance from everyone, be it either lead actors or side characters.
Brutal, unapologetic, uncompromising storytelling and cinematography shocked and at the same time made me do 'wow!'

Leaves a lingering taste in your mouth once the final episode ends with a great cliffhanger.

(It's like Netflix gave money to AK and told, ja bana. Koi paise ki parwa nahi aur koi censor board nahi. 
Ak Told, to mujhe paisa bhi nahi chahiye aur dekh main kaya karta hoon! MC, BC!!!!)


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 14, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Sacred Games (Netflix) 8/10
> *
> (Why none here posted about this? Didn't see or beneath ur taste?)
> 
> ...


Other than Radhika Apte everything else was pretty good.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 14, 2018)

But I don't like the wait,man. There are 3 more seasons to go!!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 14, 2018)

really? that is confirmed?


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 14, 2018)

Anorion said:


> really? that is confirmed?


yes.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2018)

I started my trial of Netflix just to see Sacred Games. Boy, what a series it was. I think we can have a thread about it!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Other than Radhika Apte everything else was pretty good.


Felt so. But, I think she was taken for the shock value only.
None would expect that can happen, and it happened.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Felt so. But, I think she was taken for the shock value only.
> None would expect that can happen, and it happened.


Or you could say..


Spoiler: Sacred games spoiler



Directors of the show got so bored from the show themselves, that they decided they can't continue with her from next season. Then, "whoossshh".


----------



## harry10 (Aug 16, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Felt so. But, I think she was taken for the shock value only.
> None would expect that can happen, and it happened.


I would say thank you for the writers for doing that. She was the weakest link and her character was quite unbelievable. Didn't suit her at all. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 18, 2018)

Kek that container scene was pretty kekworthy.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 18, 2018)

*Signal* - 10/10

Signal (TV series) - Wikipedia


> A mysterious walkie talkie allows a detective in the year 2000 to communicate with a cold case profiler from 2015; with the power of fore and hindsight the two not only solve crimes but prevent them from ever taking place. However, a long-standing murder case is closer to home than either realizes.


This is the best korean cop drama I have watched so far.


----------



## Naveen.S (Aug 22, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> *Signal* - 10/10
> 
> Signal (TV series) - Wikipedia
> 
> This is the best korean cop drama I have watched so far.


Is it available on Netflix or any other streaming service? I couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2018)

Naveen.S said:


> Is it available on Netflix or any other streaming service? I couldn't find it anywhere.


Korean series are usually not find on US/english streaming services like netflix. Better to download it using "alternative sources".


----------



## Naveen.S (Aug 22, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Korean series are usually not find on US/english streaming services like netflix. Better to download it using "alternative sources".


I have tried several alternative sources but couldn't find. Which search phrase should I use? Please point me to the right direction. _snowfl _is not showing any results.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2018)

Naveen.S said:


> I have tried several alternative sources but couldn't find. Which search phrase should I use? Please point me to the right direction. _snowfl _is not showing any results.


I am watching this show from "drama three s" site with (dot)to ending


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2018)

Naveen.S said:


> I have tried several alternative sources but couldn't find. Which search phrase should I use? Please point me to the right direction. _snowfl _is not showing any results.


Search google like this "signal korea 480p".


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 27, 2018)

*Ghoul 8/10
*
Only three episodes. Creates an eerie and claustrophobic environment successfully.
Good acting, direction and editing.

Felt like ended too soon.


----------



## icebags (Aug 27, 2018)

Naveen.S said:


> Is it available on Netflix or any other streaming service? I couldn't find it anywhere.



you can try viki. but a lot of they shows they host are geographical region locked, based on the permission they get to broadcast stuff around the world.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 28, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Ghoul 8/10
> *
> Only three episodes. Creates an eerie and claustrophobic environment successfully.
> Good acting, direction and editing.
> ...


Heard it was first supposed to be a feature film. That's why it's only 2 hours. I liked it short though. No unnecessary scenes.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 29, 2018)

Then why wasn't it released it as a feature film itself? I think on streaming media, it doesn't matter if you put a 2 hr in series format or a film. The downside of releasing it as series happen since I thought it was a series and so didn't commit to watch it. Had I known it was just a film, I would probably have watched it already.

But now, the free trial expired


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## nomad47 (Sep 2, 2018)

Jack Ryan. 8/10. Typical Hollywood spy thriller. With typical spy cliches. Never the less enjoyable.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Sep 2, 2018)

Naveen.S said:


> I have tried several alternative sources but couldn't find. Which search phrase should I use? Please point me to the right direction. _snowfl _is not showing any results.


or you can keep an eye and try this : 


Spoiler


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2018)

icebags said:


> or you can keep an eye and try this :
> 
> 
> Spoiler


WTF did I see? That hindi dub is SO BAD!


----------



## icebags (Sep 2, 2018)

Vyom said:


> WTF did I see? That hindi dub is SO BAD!


well, they dubbed some more dramas, for tv. not sure how they did, though. then there are some of these :



Spoiler



[


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2018)

^^That translation of loan shark as "run daata",instead of this shuddh hindi they could have simply used "soodkhor" or "karjaa party" or "udhaari dhandha".


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2018)

icebags said:


> well, they dubbed some more dramas, for tv. not sure how they did, though. then there are some of these :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seemed like the Japs understood Hindi. Did they?


----------



## icebags (Sep 2, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^That translation of loan shark as "run daata",instead of this shuddh hindi they could have simply used "soodkhor" or "karjaa party" or "udhaari dhandha".





Vyom said:


> It seemed like the Japs understood Hindi. Did they?


to understand that, and role of hindi in that plot, you need to watch that series.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 3, 2018)

icebags said:


> you need to watch that series.


Which one is it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2018)

Vyom said:


> It seemed like the Japs understood Hindi. Did they?


They are south koreans not japanese. 



Allu Azad said:


> Which one is it?


If you meant what is that series name then as per youtube video comment it is Rain or Shine(aka Just Between Lovers).


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 5, 2018)

*W*
W (Korean Drama) - AsianWiki

It gets complicated episode by episode. But it is really good if you can get into that.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2018)

Trollhunter (Netflix)
3 seasons.
7/10

So so.
But, I binge watched it!

Thinking about skipping "Iron Fist" this time.
Would only watch "Dare Devil" and "Punisher" from now on.
Even Punisher was boring apart from first two episodes and last two episodes.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 12, 2018)

What about Luke Cage s2? 

I wanted to watch that and Fist s2 before daredevil s2 comes.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> What about Luke Cage s2?
> 
> I wanted to watch that and Fist s2 before daredevil s2 comes.


Daredevil S2 is already over IIRC.

Marvel Netflix series timeline: Order to watch and release date schedule

I've just finished Iron Fist S2 and it was much better than S1.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 13, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Daredevil S2 is already over IIRC.
> 
> Marvel Netflix series timeline: Order to watch and release date schedule
> 
> I've just finished Iron Fist S2 and it was much better than S1.


Sorry I meant S3.

 I have watched upto Jessica Jones s2.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 13, 2018)

Luke Cage 2 is boring
Jessica Jones 2 is boring too.

Decided not to watch Iron Fist 2 and would only watch DareDevil from now on.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2018)

*American Vandal : S02  8/10 (Netflix)
*
This is one underrated show. Check out, you may like this.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 3, 2018)

*Maniac (Netflix)*

Big names and good acting coupled with confusing storyline.
It's basically boring and if you can hold on, you would be rewarded with good acting and nothing else.

Now that I've voluntarily tolerated this, I should give Iron Fist S02 a chance.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 8, 2018)

*Jack Ryan (Amazon Prime) 7.5/10
*
Good show.
Tight script and ample action, good enough if you want to unwind.
Hope they bring a second season.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 9, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Jack Ryan (Amazon Prime) 7.5/10*


I watched it and it destroyed my image of John Krasinski as it was in "The Office". Good show though. Was gripping from the start.
8/10 would watch again if got time. Prime have less shows than Netflix but are intriguing nevertheless.

In other news, lots of shows got new seasons that I came to know recently. Like "The Last Ship", "The Man in the High Castle" and also new episodes of "The Young Sheldon" coming every week (more or less).


----------



## true_lies (Oct 13, 2018)

The Expanse season 3
One of the best series I have seen. Entertaining, exciting, truly epic.
Glad that Amazon has picked up the series for future seasons. Haven't read the books but with the ending in season 3, the series could go anywhere, exciting times ahead. Definitely a must watch recommendation from me.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 17, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Now that I've voluntarily tolerated this, I should give Iron Fist S02 a chance.


Iron Fist s2 was pacy and short than Luke Cage s2. So it's a good watch.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 17, 2018)

The Man in the High Castle season 3
Felt a bit meh compared to previous 2. Slow to start, picks up midway. Takes a sci-fi plot this time around.
As for the characters, Tagomi, Kido are great as before. Juliana carries it well. But Smith and his story line is definitely the standout this season.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2018)

true_lies said:


> The Man in the High Castle season 3
> Felt a bit meh compared to previous 2. Slow to start, picks up midway. Takes a sci-fi plot this time around.


Possible spoiler for Man in High Castle season 2:


Spoiler



I felt the sci fi vibe from season 2 itself. I think they were building this up from the start itself. It's plausible theory that the character Nobusuke Tagomi seems to be traveling between different realities. Also the show is based on the story written by Science Fiction writer Philip K. Dick. I wouldn't expect otherwise that the show slowly diverges to sci fi. I am excited to watch season 3 now.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 23, 2018)

*Daredevil S03 9/10
*
Finished on Saturday night.

This might be the only watchable Marvel TV series and only show which raises the bar of "good" show everytime.
Surpasses the expectation everytime.

Another awesome season!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Daredevil S03 9/10
> *
> Finished on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


Is it required to watch previous series from other characters to understand/appreciate this season.e.g.in Daredevil s02 there was a passing reference to Jessica Jones & vigilante crackdown in a few dialogues & Luke Cage reference in a scene about nurse saying "taking care of him". Is it the same this season too or does one need to watch JJones,Luke Cage,Iron Fist,Defenders & Punisher to better understand this season?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 23, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Is it required to watch previous series from other characters to understand/appreciate this season.e.g.in Daredevil s02 there was a passing reference to Jessica Jones & vigilante crackdown in a few dialogues & Luke Cage reference in a scene about nurse saying "taking care of him". Is it the same this season too or does one need to watch JJones,Luke Cage,Iron Fist,Defenders & Punisher to better understand this season?


No, skip all else. You really don't need to watch others. They are shitty show anyway.
There might be references but they hardly impact storyline here. You may, need to see Defenders though to understand why Matt is in such a state at the beginning of S03.
Else, you can skip Defenders too and assume that "something" happened with Matt in some other show (really really not significant and Defenders was a let down for me) and continue S03.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 23, 2018)

How can you guys watch a season without watching previous seasons, no matter how shitty the past season is. Is Daredevil S1 and 2 THAT bad?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2018)

Vyom said:


> How can you guys watch a season without watching previous seasons, no matter how shitty the past season is. Is Daredevil S1 and 2 THAT bad?


We were not talking about skipping Daredevil s01 & s02(hell they are quite good).We were talking about skipping those Jessica Jones,Luke Cage,Iron Fist etc seasons which came after Daredevil s01.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 23, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> We were not talking about skipping Daredevil s01 & s02(hell they are quite good).We were talking about skipping those Jessica Jones,Luke Cage,Iron Fist etc seasons which came after Daredevil s01.


Oh yea. I got confused perhaps. Yes, Jessica Jones second season review is SO bad. It's SO SLOOOOOW. 
I will have to start watching Daredevil!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 23, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Daredevil S03 9/10
> *
> Finished on Saturday night.
> 
> ...



I would put *Punisher* as well in the same league as DD


----------



## Flash (Oct 23, 2018)

Netflix should've gone with Cage & Rand alone in a single show like buddy-cop genre, instead of separate shows. 
They were the original and founding members of "Heroes for hire".


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 24, 2018)

sam9s said:


> I would put *Punisher* as well in the same league as DD


For me, Punisher S01E01 and E02 were good then last 3 episodes
Middle were too slow for Punisher standard!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 24, 2018)

The slowness is what makes for a good characterization ..... ofcouse slowness is not the "only" thing, but humanizing a superhuman does require a lot of careful characterization. I thought Punisher pace was just about perfect for full investment into the character.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 25, 2018)

Punisher is superhuman?


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 25, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Punisher is superhuman?


No.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Punisher is superhuman?


He is a highly trained expert in fighting,weapons use & strategy plus his revenge themed mind gives him almost inhuman level tolerance of pain.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 26, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Punisher is superhuman?



Super Human .. not super hero ...theres a difference ...... the way he fights, his resistance power, reflexes  ...sure make him a super human ... not like a human with super powers ...


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2018)

sam9s said:


> Super Human .. not super hero ...theres a difference ...... the way he fights, his resistance power, reflexes  ...sure make him a super human ... not like a human with super powers ...


To justify you would just say anything!!!

*The Haunting of Hill House* 
S01E03

Its not easy making horror movies without all those clisched tricks; jumpscare, miror shot etc. Then there is horror story in the form of a tv show!
Keeping the tension and secret alive till the last episode is a monumental task.

Till E03 this takes the top marks from me. Far to go; I hope they keep the quality alive till climax.

A similar attempt was done in "American Horror Story". I watched only the S01. Till, 4-5 episodes it was really scary, then it was nothing but a family drama that kept on dragging.
It was huge let down for me and kind of an eye opener. Horror is a fav. genre for me, be it movies, books etc. That show left a bitter taste in my mouth. I took a vow of not watching a horror TV show ever.

Broke only for this. Hope I'm not proven right and disheartened again.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 28, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> To justify you would just say anything!!!



and most of the people agree with me, like in this case whitestar_999, so usually, I don't have to justify anything,,,,,, unlike you,, who would just knock off a perfectly good movie just coz it was praised by me ...lol


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2018)

sam9s said:


> and most of the people agree with me, like in this case whitestar_999, so usually, I don't have to justify anything,,,,,, unlike you,, who would just knock off a perfectly good movie just coz it was praised by me ...lol


Good movie according you, may be not according to me.

I've been watching  movies even before getting accounted with you. Built my taste, built my good and bad checkpoints for movies.
I do not look for movies that you praised and then bash them.

I still refer you one of the sane ones when come to the movies but off late you are too much into CGI stuff rather drama. Your taste and yardstick of judging movies changed.
Mine did not.

I would still watch movies that you recommend if had not seen them already though. They used to be good. Made a habit of that. Can't help.


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2018)

sam9s said:


> Super Human .. not super hero ...theres a difference ...... the way he fights, his resistance power, reflexes  ...sure make him a super human ... not like a human with super powers ...


Per your theory, Batman is a Superhuman but not a Superhero?


----------



## icebags (Oct 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> Per your theory, Batman is a Superhuman but not a Superhero?


BM is a superhero, not superhuman.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2018)

Exactly,Batman is a superhero but not superhuman.A superhero can be an ordinary man with exceptional fighting skills too(think green arrow). Daredevil though is a superhuman because of his "hearing ability".


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 30, 2018)

So, Punisher is what then?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 30, 2018)

Definition of a superhero:
*i.imgur.com/Nf0zt3E.png

All superheroes are superhumans but not all superhumans are superheroes.


whitestar_999 said:


> Exactly,Batman is a superhero but not superhuman.A superhero can be an ordinary man with exceptional fighting skills too(think green arrow). Daredevil though is a superhuman because of his "hearing ability".


Daredevil is a crime-fighting superhuman vigilante. It's the basic definition of a superhero.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2018)

sygeek said:


> Definition of a superhero:
> *i.imgur.com/Nf0zt3E.png
> 
> All superheroes are superhumans but not all superhumans are superheroes.
> ...


*The keyword here is "usually".
*
Not all superheroes are superhumans.Not all superhumans are superheroes.

Would you consider green arrow a superhuman?If yes then what does that make daredevil,a level 2 superhuman.



rhitwick said:


> So, Punisher is what then?


A human fighting expert(for comparison deadpool is a superhuman fighting expert,if you take away his regenerative ability then he is still a fighting expert just not superhuman).


----------



## sygeek (Oct 30, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Would you consider green arrow a superhuman?


Yes. Superhuman doesn't have to mean supernatural. And as to why he is a superhuman (or a superhero), I would blame comic book logic. Same goes for Batman.



whitestar_999 said:


> If yes then what does that make daredevil,a level 2 superhuman.


He has different superhuman abilities. What tier you put him in with other superheroes is a topic of another discussion.

My point is, the terms Superhero and Superhuman are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 30, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Good movie according you, may be not according to me.
> 
> I've been watching  movies even before getting accounted with you. Built my taste, built my good and bad checkpoints for movies.
> I do not look for movies that you praised and then bash them.
> ...



If you will go through the Ratings you will see I still rate the same, ...... what CGI movies you talking about???? the DCs and MCUs....... yes I do enjoy them .... but again if you see how I have rated them ... none will go beyond my infamous 6.8 rating ......baring few exceptions, like Infinity wars, Iron Man 1 and Winter Soldier, which I gave a 7.  But a 7 also quite generously. Any movie that goes beyond 7.5 will most likely be drama .... again baring few exceptions like Matrix ..... what does that say????? ....... I have seen a LOT of drama, movies lately.... but I might not share them all here, or forgot ... off late its not that I am into CGI...... ...off late I have reduced my sharing posting here ..... just coz of time constraints... Like I recently saw "wind river" and "three billboards outside ebbing" ...both ultimate movies, but for some reason I forgot it to share. Does not mean I have gone into too much CGI. Plus TV series have taken my space, and the level of quality and drama they have, surpasses Movies, easily.... lot many TV series I also do not share in the thread like ....recently the ultimate "BOSS" ..... so movies have taken a back seat ... that I agree. Anyway thanks for your honest opinion ..none the less..


----------



## sam9s (Oct 30, 2018)

Flash said:


> Per your theory, Batman is a Superhuman but not a Superhero?



.. ....."per your theory???" what that suppose to mean??? there is no theory here, have some sense and try to get the context of what has been said ...... ..... Calling punisher superhuman was just trying to say what whitestar_999 said, his ability to fight and inhuman like "level of tolerance" ....... A super hero is just a "tag" we *generally *give to a comic character that has non-human capabilities, so they are superhumans as well. .... ... if it quenches your inquisitiveness, I will put Punisher as well as a SuperHero........

A superhuman might or might not be a SuperHero, but per comic logic, all superheroes are superhumans.


----------



## icebags (Oct 30, 2018)

^superhuman could be a villain as well .....


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 1, 2018)

*The Haunting of Hill House 9/10* 

This could be the best horror series ever. Not "could be" but I'm sure, this IS the best, the numero uno horror series.

Making a 90min horror movie is tough. 
Keeping audience glued to the seat and spooking them now and then is a tough job. Then, horror is very personal. Not everyone gets terrified on same elements.

This series however puts every assumption at bay, every speculation proved wrong and previous benchmark (American Horror Story S01) shattered.

First time ever in a horror story the story started after the horrific elements are removed. It shows how everyone turned out after impacted by the incidents at the house.

I would have liked to rate it 10 but a bit more horror elements would have been good. At times felt like watching a drama.

*Mike Flanagan* take a bow! You proved a good horror series can be made. Yes it can!

Leave everything and go watch it.

(Horror is my fav. genre. I like getting spooked and I never watch such movies past 8PM because I get scared. No shame in admitting. But, that me watched this till late night like 2AM! Well, with lights on!)


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 2, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *The Haunting of Hill House 9/10*
> 
> This could be the best horror series ever. Not "could be" but I'm sure, this IS the best, the numero uno horror series.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I loved the series until the last 2 episodes. I was very disappointed with the ending ASI am used to big climax ... 
... at the end of the series and the last episode is nearly same as a drama serial.


 I will rate it 7 for story and entertainment. Penny Dreadful S01 was better in terms of horror part among horror series


----------



## sam9s (Nov 13, 2018)

*BodyGaurd *.. Loved it ... anyhow usually Britt shows are top in their respective quality. Last one I saw *The Fall* was also extremely quality induced show, in fact I liked the fall more than bodyguard, not to say Bodyguard was not good, its just not as good as The Fall. Independently it is really good, with very high in technical details, believable performances, gritty investigation. The"only" small grip I have was, I felt the ending was rushed a bit ...... in comparison to the show that is slow and develops gradually..... *7.3/10* I will give this


----------



## harry10 (Nov 13, 2018)

sam9s said:


> *BodyGaurd *.. Loved it ... anyhow usually Britt shows are top in their respective quality. Last one I saw *The Fall* was also extremely quality induced show, in fact I liked the fall more than bodyguard, not to say Bodyguard was not good, its just not as good as The Fall. Independently it is really good, with very high in technical details, believable performances, gritty investigation. The"only" small grip I have was, I felt the ending was rushed a bit ...... in comparison to the show that is slow and develops gradually..... *7.3/10* I will give this


I hope you have also seen Line of Duty. I rate it above all. If not then do watch it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Nov 14, 2018)

No I haven't, but will surely give it a try now..... Thanks for recommending ..


----------



## harry10 (Nov 15, 2018)

Patriot
Came on my radar due to it's second season release. Don't know how I missed this gem. A very different kind of spy stuff. Saw only first season. Highly recommended. It's a slow burn so if you like guns blazing it's not your kind. But, if you like character development, great acting and screenplay this one is for you. 

Also, don't miss the songs lead actor sings on his guitar. They all have great meaning regarding the story progression. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 17, 2018)

*The Sinner S02
*
The S01 was nothing but an art and this is underwhelming compared to that.
Good acting but story is a bit scattered everywhere.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 21, 2018)

*Bodyguard S01 (Netflix)
*
This, this could have been much more, but I would hate to say a hurried climax closed that possibility.

A chance encounter between two important characters brought the whole thing down. The climax and redemption of the lead is dependent on this whole chance encounter. This bugged me, and this would bug me until they release a S02 for this.

Acting was great, screenplay was awesome, thrill factor all good.

Check it out for sure.

*8.5/10
*
I must add one more thing, this might be the only show where they show how Asians (specially Indians) are integrated to everyday life of such countries. An Indian character was not a mere caricature here. Good to see that.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 29, 2018)

*Mirzapur* ... Blown out from all corners ... what did I watch ...  ..... Mirzapur has gone way beyond my expectations ..... Sacred Games was good very good no doubt, but Mirzapur is terror man!!! ... I actually felt the tension all over while watching Mirzapur ..... the shock value is very high. Yes Blood and Gore is too much at times, but the tone and feel of this kind of series justify it.  I thought it might be like any other crime drama and will try to copy Gangs of wasipur but this very much holds to it own, It has it own style, dialogues ... it isn't even fair to compare it with GOW in any way ........... lastly the ending!!!!........... just pure terror .....I couldn't get the images out for hours, and when that happens I can say the direction, feel and mood of the series lived up to any top quality Hollywood TV gangster series..... *8/10* for this one


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 3, 2018)

*What's wrong with Secretary Kim?* - 6/10

Cute but should have ended in 12 episodes. Watch if you have nothing else to watch.


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 3, 2018)

Started Brooklyn Nine Nine !! Slapstick comedy of the highest quality !!! Definitely recommend for fans of this genre.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2018)

Watched 3 episodes of Brooklyn  Nine Nine. Didn't like at all!
Voved to never watch again.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 5, 2018)

I didnt like Brooklyne Nine as well, (first 2 episodes) even though I do enjoy slapstick comedy.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 5, 2018)

On a rare of the rarest occassion mine and Sam9s's opinion matched!!!

Ahobhagy!


----------



## sygeek (Dec 5, 2018)

It is a good show. Do give it another try. There is a reason why fans from all around the world petitioned to renew it after it was canceled.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 6, 2018)

*The Haunting of Hill House* - 9/10

The casting is perfect. Especially the lil kids. Maintains the eerie atmosphere throughout.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 6, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> *The Haunting of Hill House* - 9/10
> 
> The casting is perfect. Especially the lil kids. Maintains the eerie atmosphere throughout.


The casting is perfect, the story is perfect, the screenplay is perfect!

Tell me something that is imperfect in this series.

I've already told, I'll tell again, before this series many persons tried to make horror TV show but failed to keep the tension till the end.
This would be benchmark for future attempts for sure.


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 6, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> The casting is perfect, the story is perfect, the screenplay is perfect!
> 
> Tell me something that is imperfect in this series.
> 
> ...


Added to Watchlist..My list is growing at an incredible rate and I am hardly having any time to watch TV series/Movies

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 6, 2018)

How come daredevil is cancelled?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Dec 7, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> On a rare of the rarest occassion mine and Sam9s's opinion matched!!!
> 
> Ahobhagy!


----------



## sam9s (Dec 7, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


> How come daredevil is cancelled?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Yess I was surprised as well, people are still under shock ...its the 4th biggest show on Netflix. Marvel has canceled as far as news goes .


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 7, 2018)

I thought Netflix cancelled it and marvel wants to continue it





sam9s said:


> Yess I was surprised as well, people are still under shock ...its the 4th biggest show on Netflix. Marvel has canceled as far as news goes .



Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Dec 8, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


> I thought Netflix cancelled it and marvel wants to continue it
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk




Steven Weintraub on Twitter


----------



## sygeek (Dec 8, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


> How come daredevil is cancelled?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Disney is launching its own streaming service. You fill in the rest.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 8, 2018)

Guys how is The Exorcist 2016 TV series? If the story is about average then I would look somewhere else. I am asking here cause the rating is high but trailer was ok, didn't seem that horror.
The Exorcist (TV Series 2016–2018) - IMDb


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2018)

^^Try Haunting of Hill House first if haven't watched yet.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 8, 2018)

I saw Haunting in Hill House recently. It was good in terms of horror and story. If this exorcist also has both the elements then I would watch it. But I am skeptical after seeing the trailer


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2018)

Most likely it is not as good,I haven't seen anyone here saying otherwise either. In fact TV adaptations of any movie is most likely bad,I did found Sarah Connor Chronicles a bit good with its somewhat emotional storyline along with action but unfortunately it was cancelled after 2 seasons.


----------



## icebags (Jan 6, 2019)

*Memories of the Alhambra* is amazing, just next level stuff after pokemon go. I wonder if i will start hallucinating or not, the next time i hear a Spanish guitar playing when its raining. 

Warning : biggest spoiler inside :






(available on netflix)


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 15, 2019)

Try "You" on Netflix. Kind of a unique one.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2019)

*Titans 8/10
*
Story is messed up. Not sure which track to pick and which not.
Then characters come and go before you could invest on them.

Still, dark and gritty. 

Dick Grayson can't fight though. Fast cam movement can't hide that.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 18, 2019)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Try "You" on Netflix. Kind of a unique one.



This looks Good ..... I will start this


----------



## harry10 (Jan 18, 2019)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Try "You" on Netflix. Kind of a unique one.


Ya. Absolutely entertaining. Looking forward to second season as and when it comes.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 19, 2019)

*Sex Education (Netflix) S01E06
*
This is one great show. Could have been cheesy and sleazy but actually funny and brilliant at times.
Check it out for sure.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 21, 2019)

Has anyone started watching season 3 of True Detective?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 22, 2019)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 23, 2019)

Where is it airing? I stopped watching TD s2 after 2 episodes.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 23, 2019)

Allu Azad said:


> Where is it airing? I stopped watching TD s2 after 2 episodes.


Hotstar

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Jan 27, 2019)

DareDevil SE03 ....has raised the standard to DD even more ...... just rocking ..... I still have last 2 episodes to watch, with put a small review when I am done ......


----------



## Anorion (Jan 27, 2019)

Okay, Finished Agents of Shield, was pretty epic, got really into it. Tried all the other Marvel shows, didnt like even one (except Punisher). Wanna watch Inhumans and Agent Carter

Final Space was really cool, watched that series three times back to back. Cannot wait to get more. 

Brooklyn Nine-Nine was hilarious (it is not slapstick at all! The disasters that happen to Hitchcock and Scully are the closest to slapstick. This has very well planned out story arcs, build-ups and plot elements. Three Stooges, Laurel and Hardy, or Charlie Chaplin are slapstick comedies. Nine nine is a sitcom, and a good one at that. Tons of humour, very well developed character quirks, and it also has a heart.)

The IT Crowd was also good. Little late to the party, but finished all the five seasons. Kind of sad that it ended, but it ended in a good way. Loved the TShirts that Roy wore. 

Then finished Castlevania, although it was a little slow, I like the dark brooding atmosphere, and a lack of any over the top emotional outbursts. Got really into it. 

Started Watching Voltron: Legendary Defender, that should keep me occupied for some time, 8 seasons in all, then going to finish She-Ra, which just looks delicious. Really liking the new Dreamworks stuff.

Any recommendations on what to watch next (on Netflix)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2019)

Try this,old series but classic(in my opinion one of the best scifi series(only 1 season 21 ep),a shame it was cancelled but still worth watching).


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 27, 2019)

It ended abruptly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> It ended abruptly.


Yes but still worth watching,in fact I consider it better than most shows in last few years.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try this,old series but classic(in my opinion one of the best scifi series(only 1 season 21 ep),a shame it was cancelled but still worth watching).


You know what else epic show was cancelled after 1 season? Firefly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2019)

Vyom said:


> You know what else epic show was cancelled after 1 season? Firefly.


I know but John Doe was kind of unique for its theme unlike Firefly(I know its different but it still is in space scifi category which has heavyweights like star trek or more recently babylon 5).


----------



## Vyom (Jan 28, 2019)

I for one never knew about John Doe. Added to my ever increasing watchlist.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2019)

Vyom said:


> I for one never knew about John Doe. Added to my ever increasing watchlist.


Trust me,chances are you will like it.Plus you can watch series at a slow pace too,1 ep in 2-3 days/week.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 28, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Then finished Castlevania, although it was a little slow, I like the dark brooding atmosphere, and a lack of any over the top emotional outbursts. Got really into it.


Too short IMO.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 28, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Okay, Finished Agents of Shield, was pretty epic, got really into it. Tried all the other Marvel shows, didnt like even one (except Punisher). Wanna watch Inhumans and Agent Carter
> 
> Final Space was really cool, watched that series three times back to back. Cannot wait to get more.
> 
> ...



Totally agree on Brooklyn nine-nine. Loved the show. Andy Samberg is just too good! His expressions and comic timing is perfect. Plus each episode has always something new on to the table, never gets bored!
Though Castlevania was short, but the Castle & Dracula fight is epic, and "Bloody Tears" soundtrack was icing on the cake. Literal chills for somebody who has been playing castlevania games from NES era.
Will try Final Space and the IT crowd, thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 28, 2019)

I forking LOVED the IT crowd. It's one heck of a show. And from where I learned the catchphrase in British accent,
"Have you tried turning it off n' on again?" Brilliant!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 31, 2019)

*DareDevil* *SE03*..one of the rare series that grows as season passes ...SE03 was the best of the 3, as usual gripping, super dark, emotional and fights oh man  ... any stunt choreographer has to see how with such hugely long shorts, fights can be choreographed and still can be as gripping, in fact, looks much real. DD SE03 surpassed the longest shot of SE01  .....  the show stealer fight sequence in DD SE03 is whooping 11 mins long one shot. and IT freaking amazinggg!!! ... I don't know how did they do it ...but no fast cuts, heck there ARE no cut in this 11 min shot ..... no crap closeups, everything this is shown up far in detail, and the fight still looks super gruesome and "real" ..... Loved DD  ......*8/10* for this one ...... It a shame that DD04 will not be returning on Netflix......


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 3, 2019)

Will it even be season 04? Or it will start again from the beginning with a new face


----------



## harry10 (Feb 3, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Will it even be season 04? Or it will start again from the beginning with a new face


No season 4 from Netlflix. Hopefully someone may pick it up. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Feb 4, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Will it even be season 04? Or it will start again from the beginning with a new face



There will be, but not on Netflix, Disney's own streaming service should pick the series from where it left. If they reboot it. that will be their biggest mistake.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 4, 2019)

Just completed Final Space. It was damn good! and the cliffhanger is just too tempting..
Thank you @Anorion once again for the suggestion!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 4, 2019)

I am currently watching Daredevil season 1 on Netflix. Really liking it so far.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 4, 2019)

*You (Netflix)
*
Have seen creepier movies. 
Has an uncanny feel of watching Dexter.
Good but not great. If there is a S02, things may unfold and get tangled more.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 5, 2019)

*BOSCH - Season 4* .. ... equally good as previous seasons ..... rock-solid performances, direction, tight screenplay, and good mystery ...... can be a bit slow in between for some...for me Top tv series ..*.8/10* for this one


----------



## Flash (Feb 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try this,old series but classic(in my opinion one of the best scifi series(only 1 season 21 ep),a shame it was cancelled but still worth watching).


Is this available on Amazon Prime or Netflix?


----------



## billubakra (Feb 5, 2019)

Started Falling Skies. Have seen lots of alien/sci-fi shows so it is okay types as of season 2.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 5, 2019)

Flash said:


> Is this available on Amazon Prime or Netflix?


Sadly no,it is an old series.Even then watching on youtube is still worth it.


----------



## Flash (Feb 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Sadly no,it is an old series.Even then watching on youtube is still worth it.


Thanks. Found  it on Youtube.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 5, 2019)

Flash said:


> Thanks. Found  it on Youtube.


Post a small review/comment here if you get some free time later,maybe useful for others. I quite liked this series though.


----------



## Flash (Feb 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Post a small review/comment here if you get some free time later,maybe useful for others. I quite liked this series though.


When i finish it, ya sure.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 6, 2019)

sam9s said:


> *BOSCH - Season 4* .. ... equally good as previous seasons ..... rock-solid performances, direction, tight screenplay, and good mystery ...... can be a bit slow in between for some...for me Top tv series ..*.8/10* for this one


That's how a police drama ought to be. Sadly Bosch and true Detective are the only ones like that.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 10, 2019)

*Memories of Alhambra* - 6/10

It started out really good and I had big expectations. Lost its charm in mid and failed in the end. 
The AR gaming concept is nice. But the love angle was too forced and there was no feel.


----------



## Flash (Feb 12, 2019)

Completed Agents of SHEILD - Season 5. 

Not as good as the previous seasons. This show should bring in the big actor(s) occasionally like when Nick Fury showed up in Season 1.

Too much confusions in the story because of time travel shenanigans. 


Spoiler



Everybody in the future is saying Daisy is the "Destroyer of worlds" assuming on the earth's destruction based on her power, but nobody remembered Graviton?


----------



## billubakra (Feb 24, 2019)

Don't waste time on Falling Skies. It is good just like any other alien invasion show for the first two seasons and then it goes down the drain. The series finale is a big joke. IDK why Spielberg let his name associated with a junk like this.

Anyone seen The Last Ship?


----------



## billubakra (Feb 24, 2019)

Any one seen Band of Brothers, 24?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2019)

^^These are classics(at least 24's first few seasons) so should be fine.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^These are classics(at least 24's first few seasons) so should be fine.


BOB feels like a documentary, have seen enough of WWII's so it feels not that good.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 24, 2019)

billubakra said:


> BOB feels like a documentary, have seen enough of WWII's so it feels not that good.


If you have not seen it, please try. If you liked saving private Ryan, you will definitely like this too.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 24, 2019)

billubakra said:


> The Last Ship?



Great series. Watched them all.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 25, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> Great series. Watched them all.


Is the ending botched? I mean most of the shows which get cancelled and know that they are ending have terrible endings like falling skies.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 25, 2019)

The Umbrella Academy (Netflix)

Too good! Got hooked to it by the time first episode completes, and completed all episodes in a weekend.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 25, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Is the ending botched?



Final season is a bit of stretch. But if you like the show, you will like it too.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Don't waste time on Falling Skies. It is good just like any other alien invasion show for the first two seasons and then it goes down the drain. The series finale is a big joke. IDK why Spielberg let his name associated with a junk like this.
> 
> Anyone seen The Last Ship?



Same first two seasons are good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Any one seen Band of Brothers, 24?



24 is good action drama.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flash (Feb 26, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> The Umbrella Academy (Netflix)
> 
> Too good! Got hooked to it by the time first episode completes, and completed all episodes in a weekend.


Its already getting good reviews, everywhere.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 26, 2019)

Flash said:


> Its already getting good reviews, everywhere.


Wasn't expecting this. I thought this would be same as X-Men Charles' academy. Is it not like X-Men?


----------



## Flash (Feb 27, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Wasn't expecting this. I thought this would be same as X-Men Charles' academy. Is it not like X-Men?


Both Umbrella Academy & Doom Patrol are more or less similar to X-Men.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 28, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Wasn't expecting this. I thought this would be same as X-Men Charles' academy. Is it not like X-Men?



Now when you say it, only then I realize that base and few contents is kinda same. But I never felt it even once when I was watching the show.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 4, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> Great series. Watched them all.


This show went down the drain after 



Spoiler



killing the doctor


 in season 2's finale. Bc bharosa uth geya American shows se.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 4, 2019)

SPOILER ALERT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billubakra (Mar 4, 2019)

Anyone seen the show The 100?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 8, 2019)

^^ Yes all seasons...... One word ULTIMATE, an edge of the seat material, total masala


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 8, 2019)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Yes all seasons...... One word ULTIMATE, an edge of the seat material, total masala


Is expanse and 100 similar? Which is better? Expanse is now available on prime. I haven't seen both

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Mar 8, 2019)

Both are in a different league, cannt be compared at all. 100 is fast action packed masala, expanse is slow, mature, more realistic, grounded. I loved both ... ..start with anyone, but both are not to be missed ...


----------



## sam9s (Mar 10, 2019)

*Made In Heaven - Season 1 - first 2 episodes* .....  When I saw director as Zoya Akther, it took me one second to start the TV web series (APV) and boy oh boy, I was not disappointed, this review is just after 2 episodes, but I was compelled to come and post something. Zoya yet again has created something ultimate, special and layered. The series follows 2 people running a wedding planner company called MIH, every episode they tackle big fat Indian weddings, and with that comes layered stories, complications and what not ......and how the company deals, solves and tackles the situations. Direction, performance, everything is super top notch, and the way all the company unit comes and deals with situations is superb. ... and then comes their personal lives, which also is shown in a very very grounded way. So many stories are layered and dealt with maturely. Dialogues are the best part, so so damn natural and real. Absolutely LOVED it. THIS is how an Indian drama series should be. its an *8.5/10* for this after 2 episodes at least. There are few things that I was a bit sceptical about but that I will share after complete season 1. Meantime people looking for quality Indian drama series, don't miss it.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 11, 2019)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Yes all seasons...... One word ULTIMATE, an edge of the seat material, total masala


I will wait for it to have a decent ending before starting it. Bharosa uth geya TV shows se after watching falling skies and the last ship. Ultimate chutiyapa.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2019)

Falling skies and last ship both are absolute avg TV series and crap in front of The 100.  Plus 100 is in its 5th season. By the time you complete 4th it would have ended 5th .....but who know if that would be the last season ... so if I were you I would have started


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2019)

sam9s said:


> Falling skies and last ship both are absolute avg TV series and crap in front of The 100.  Plus 100 is in its 5th season. By the time you complete 4th it would have ended 5th .....but who know if that would be the last season ... so if I were you I would have started


The 100 (TV series) - Wikipedia


> In March 2017, The CW renewed the series for a fifth season, which premiered on April 24, 2018. In May 2018, the series was renewed for a sixth season, which is set to premiere on April 30, 2019.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 11, 2019)

sam9s said:


> Falling skies and last ship both are absolute avg TV series and crap in front of The 100.  Plus 100 is in its 5th season. By the time you complete 4th it would have ended 5th .....but who know if that would be the last season ... so if I were you I would have started


The term average is an exaggeration for those shows. They were great for the first two seasons and then they became crap. Prison break is also their cousin. These shows were supposed to end after 2 seasons but those incoming $$$$ was the reason that they kept on stretching it and turned into an absolute mess. These people should learn from the makers of The Night Of and The Night Manager.
Na bro I will wait, whenever it ends and if the ending is satisfactory as per reviews here and on reddit I would go for it. Have you seen Defiance? It also has mixed reviews.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 11, 2019)

billubakra said:


> The term average is exaggeration for those shows. They were great for the first two seasons and then they became crap. Prison break is also their cousin. These shows were supposed to end after 2 seasons but those incoming $$$$ was the reason that they kept on stretching it and turned into an absolute mess. These people should learn from the makers of The Night Of and The Night Manager.
> Na bro I will wait, whenever it ends and if the ending is satisfactory as per reviews here and on reddit I would go for it. Have you seen Defiance? It also has mixed reviews.


Why don't you try true Detective? Each season is a different story. That way if it's cancelled you won't lose anything. And it's good.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 11, 2019)

*The Umbrella Academy 8/10
*
It's actually good! I liked it more due it's approach to the very familiar X-Men set-up. I was worried it does not become another X-Men copy. And it successfully surpassed that.
Good acting and a good story. Looking forward to S02.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2019)

billubakra said:


> These shows were supposed to end after 2 seasons but those incoming $$$$ was the reason that they kept on stretching it and turned into an absolute mess.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


>


Tropic thunder memes never get old.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Tropic thunder memes never get old.


But seriously,whenever I see some movie/tv show Nth season I always remember this scene.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 12, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> But seriously,whenever I see some movie/tv show Nth season I always remember this scene.



Some actually are good like Lost, Breaking Bad, Prison Break(first two and last season), Friends, Baywatch, Seinfeld etc.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2019)

sam9s said:


> *Made In Heaven - Season 1 - first 2 episodes* .....


I watched the 1st episode with my SO, and boy it felt so boring. We barely finished the 1st episode even if we wanted to abandon it.
Well, the preview of 2nd episode did seem better and overall I too liked the taste of the Indian drama, but I can't watch with my SO.

We got so bored after watching the 1st episode of MIH, that we had to watch ZNMD which was a better watch, made by Zoya herself.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 13, 2019)

SO? ....

well to each its own I guess ..... all the people I have shared, on other groups have absolutely loved it ..... anyway there are always exceptions, like you, so I might suggest you something else .....

BTW ZNMD is a movie and it vastly different from MIH, which is intense drama, with layered emotions and relation  (not everyones cup of tea I'd say) and people who like realistic drama will be only one would accept the slow pace.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 13, 2019)

billubakra said:


> The term average is an exaggeration for those shows. They were great for the first two seasons and then they became crap. Prison break is also their cousin. These shows were supposed to end after 2 seasons but those incoming $$$$ was the reason that they kept on stretching it and turned into an absolute mess. These people should learn from the makers of The Night Of and The Night Manager.
> Na bro I will wait, whenever it ends and if the ending is satisfactory as per reviews here and on reddit I would go for it. Have you seen Defiance? It also has mixed reviews.



okey, whatever floats your boat   ..... but I tell you there are so so many series which are fantastic but sadly either were cancelled in between after say one season or ended abruptly. Does not make them crap or avoidable ........ sometimes its the journey that you enjoy rather than the destination, you know.   ..Like series like *FireFly *...only one season which has gone the biggest surprise or mistake in the history of TV series to not to have the second one, it was THAT good, but I still watched it knowing I might not get the end which I would want ....  ... but that did not make me skip the show altogether. There was this another show called "Hand Of God" I started and I crazy LOVED it, but I already knew it has been cancelled and I might not get the satisfactory ending, I still watched it and do not regret it a bit. It was awsome, loved it (not for @Vyom )

So as I said up to you. You will be missing a lot of superb TV series, if you would always want it to have a decent satisfactory ending.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 13, 2019)

sam9s said:


> okey, whatever floats your boat   ..... but I tell you there are so so many series which are fantastic but sadly either were cancelled in between after say one season or ended abruptly. Does not make them crap or avoidable ........ sometimes its the journey that you enjoy rather than the destination, you know.   ..Like series like *FireFly *...only one season which has gone the biggest surprise or mistake in the history of TV series to not to have the second one, it was THAT good, but I still watched it knowing I might not get the end which I would want ....  ... but that did not make me skip the show altogether. There was this another show called "Hand Of God" I started and I crazy LOVED it, but I already knew it has been cancelled and I might not get the satisfactory ending, I still watched it and do not regret it a bit. It was awsome, loved it (not for @Vyom )
> 
> So as I said up to you. You will be missing a lot of superb TV series, if you would always want it to have a decent satisfactory ending.



Well the journey and the destination should be both good. To each its own brother.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2019)

sam9s said:


> SO? ....


Significant Other(aka wife in this context).



sam9s said:


> sometimes its the journey that you enjoy rather than the destination


You can add John Doe (TV Series 2002–2003) - IMDb to the list also,just one season but not a single episode which feels even average(or in other words,the worst episode of this series is still better than any avg episode of a good series).


----------



## sam9s (Mar 13, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Well the journey and the destination should be both good. To each its own brother.



That's a perfect match, obviously .......but if given the choice, I would rather choose Journey than the destination, and I would not give up the journey just with the anticipation of a bad destination, you know ....again I do agree to each its own ...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 13, 2019)

I agree with sam9s here. Journey is more important than the end result. It's the same with life. You don't know how it's going to end. On a high or a low. What you are part of is the journey which just keeps giving you a curve ball. And there's something about just following a journey without knowing how it's going to end. You feel that you are a part of the boat carrying passengers, and sharing those moments with those passengers makes for some of the best memorable moments in our life. It's makes you feel we are on a ride together my friend. And you then even stop caring about the end, and start to just enjoy the moment as life give you "in present".


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 13, 2019)

Vyom said:


> I agree with sam9s here. Journey is more important than the end result. It's the same with life. You don't know how it's going to end. On a high or a low. What you are part of is the journey which just keeps giving you a curve ball. And there's something about just following a journey without knowing how it's going to end. You feel that you are a part of the boat carrying passengers, and sharing those moments with those passengers makes for some of the best memorable moments in our life. It's makes you feel we are on a ride together my friend. And you then even stop caring about the end, and start to just enjoy the moment as life give you "in present".


i dont agree, the purpose of life is to just enjoy, its true that memories are also there that you share.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 13, 2019)

Vyom said:


> I agree with sam9s here. Journey is more important than the end result. It's the same with life. You don't know how it's going to end. On a high or a low. What you are part of is the journey which just keeps giving you a curve ball. And there's something about just following a journey without knowing how it's going to end. You feel that you are a part of the boat carrying passengers, and sharing those moments with those passengers makes for some of the best memorable moments in our life. It's makes you feel we are on a ride together my friend. And you then even stop caring about the end, and start to just enjoy the moment as life give you "in present".


Shaadi shuda zindagi sabko badal deti hai.
JK bro.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> i dont agree, *the purpose of life is to just enjoy*, its true that memories are also there that you share.


Well that is also acceptable but at least a significant portion of humanity does not think so or humanity would not be ruling this world today.It is true for any species,any species where majority only strive for enjoyment is destined for extinction.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 13, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Well that is also acceptable but at least a significant portion of humanity does not think so or humanity would not be ruling this world today.It is true for any species,any species where majority only strive for enjoyment is destined for extinction.


how is any species superior than humans imo humans are the best since centuries.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 13, 2019)

Started watching "Hand of God" 2-3 months back.

Could not continue post 2 episodes. Good acting can't save a bad script.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> how is any species superior than humans imo humans are the best since centuries.


That was my point,the reason for humanity's supremacy is because a significant portion of humanity does not have enjoyment as their sole purpose of life(not that there is anything wrong with just having enjoyment as sole purpose of life as long as it does not harm others).


----------



## sam9s (Mar 14, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> the purpose of life is to just enjoy, its true that memories are also there that you share.



How does what you said not make you agree with what Vyom said?.. Looks like ..... purpose of life is to just enjoy, does mean we shoudl not worry about the destination, but try to enjoy the journey .....


----------



## sam9s (Mar 14, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Started watching "Hand of God" 2-3 months back.
> 
> Could not continue post 2 episodes. Good acting can't save a bad script.



No surprise here ...!! .. 

still my one line ::: the script is what made it worth, and yes acting was top notch obviously.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2019)

*Yea Meri Family - Season 1 - First 2 Episodes*  ....Any one who was born in the 70s and has spent their teens in the 90 will absolutely DIG this TV web series on TVF (The viral fever) on youtube. Another Indian web series that deserves full accolades for the concept, content, direction and boy the acting of the 2 kids who are the protagonist of this show. The show is called Yea Meri family on TVF. As I said if you grew up in the 90 in a middle-class fmaily and in a small town, THIS series is a MUST. But even if you are not you still would find something so relatable that you will fall in love with the series. I was blown by the so subtle, realistic uncanny resemblance of so many intrinsic details this series showed of the 90s we all grew up with. Just 2 episodes for now but as was with MIH I was compelled to come and write a quick review....._*8.5/10* _for this one


----------



## billubakra (Mar 17, 2019)

Guys any good miniseries like The Night Of or The Night Manager?
My friend also ended The Last Ship today, his review,"saale american shows bhi chutiya banane lage" lol


----------



## sam9s (Mar 18, 2019)

The Fall, The Killing, Killing EVE, Bosch  ...lot many ..... They are nothing like the night off or night manager, but they all are of equal quality and high standard....


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2019)

Completed - Doom Patrol till E03.

It's like the small screen version of GoTG - Band of misfits get together to achieve a common goal - rescuing The Chief. 
There are lot of superhero references particularly  JL members, and i liked it so far. 

Robotman is really funny.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 29, 2019)

*HUMANS* .... LOVED IT!. ..... a sci-fi drama .... with a premise nothing new but the presentation, the mystery was spot on. Can't give much of plot details, but the story revolves around 5 androids (called synth) who are more than just machine AIs and their survival. The show beautifully captures the eerie feeling and the atmosphere of around the synths, and then how the mystery peals off slowly in each episode is made really good. Season 1 ends with a satisfactory ending. Highly looking fw to season 2 and 3. This is available on HOOQ app FYI .... *7/10-* for this one


----------



## sam9s (Mar 29, 2019)

*Wayne - Season 1* .. Now since youtube premium launched in India, and was giving 3 months free, I quickly grabbed it. the first thing I did was to scroll through "youtube originals" to see what its worth for and after checking through some rating on IMDB. I started off with *WAYNE *.. and boy I was not disappointed.... It's wacky, funny violent and seriously one of kind tv show. Surely the premise is not exactly groundbreaking, but it was well made. The plot revolves around "a 16-year-old boy named Wayne, who has a heart of gold, cannot tolerate injustice and has a Dirty Harry kind of appeal and will. Sets out on a small two-stroke road bike from Boston to Florida with his new friend Del to get back the shit-hot 79' Trans-Am that was stolen from his father before he died" ..... and that trip is all the series is about. It has some very dry, dark humour, that might not appeal to everyone, but I loved it, violence is also direct, which is what I like about web series......  I enjoyed it a lot.....*7/10* for this one as well


----------



## sam9s (Apr 7, 2019)

*HUMANS - Complete 3 seasons* ... Humans have surpassed all records of a better se02 than first and I was awestruck by lightning when I saw se02 ratings went down actually. Anyway, these are my reviews and who trust my reviews will trust me when I say, SE02 of Humans went all guns blazing. First, this show is not the typical sci-fi show that is usually associated with action, thrill or mystery. This again is Pure Drama, Intense. As I had mentioned in my Previous review, the story revolves around 5 androids (called synth) who are more than just machine AIs and their survival. But SE02, expands the potential exponentially, with so many multiple plot lines. Just the entire horizon of Humans expanded like leaps and bound. SE03 was no different and was a continuation of 02. The look and feel of the show is like the movie AI if anyone has seen, the level of emotions and drama, the show induces is remarkable. The ethical conundrum of a machine with feelings and emotions, real emotions ...... is dealt with class, and things like survival instincts, Survival of the fittest, are dealt with full maturity. Even though the show is Sci-fi don't judge it with technical accuracy (even though the way it's presented is very satisfactory) but the real crux of the show is, how the ethics and principals come to play if we have an android who can feel exactly like a human. The dilemma of accepting.... of choosing between our own kind or theirs....... or if we should even have a disparity as "two kinds" are some of the many aspects the show beautifully deals with. LOVED IT to the core ..... there is a huge jump from 7 to *8.5/10* for this one. .... No idea if a season 4 will be announced. The show is not yet cancelled as of now, so hoping they do announce a season 4. ..Don't miss it

PS : And oh I forgot to add its got a HUGE HUGE twist at the end that I did not see coming ... I mean not exactly the way it came


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## sling-shot (Apr 10, 2019)

I think I stopped watching it after season 2. Will go back and check. 

It was interesting initially.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## TigerKing (May 9, 2019)

I couldn't understand starting few minutes of S04 E01 of Lucifer...
S04 picks up from S03 E24?
Season 3 bonus episodes does mean nothing?


----------



## harry10 (May 9, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> I couldn't understand starting few minutes of S04 E01 of Lucifer...
> S04 picks up from S03 E24?
> Season 3 bonus episodes does mean nothing?


If you are watching in Netflix there is a short recap for last season at the start. 
S04E01 starts  with a gap of 1 month after last episode of last season.

Bonus episodes doesn't mean anything.

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Season 3 bonus episodes does mean nothing?


It's just like "What if" story-lines, which happens in Comics.


----------



## TigerKing (May 9, 2019)

harry10 said:


> If you are watching in Netflix there is a short recap for last season at the start.
> S04E01 starts  with a gap of 1 month after last episode of last season.
> 
> Bonus episodes doesn't mean anything.
> ...


? This one?


----------



## snap (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2019)

snap said:


>


So, this is a sequel to the comic? 

If yes, I think I can guess what the premise is: At the end of the comic, Rorschach leaves his diary at the newspaper office before going to face Ozymandias, so I think the newspaper publishes the truth about the "attack" and that gives rise to rebels who are followers of Rorschach. To stop them, a new vigilante organization comes up.


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> So, this is a sequel to the comic?
> 
> If yes, I think I can guess what the premise is: At the end of the comic, Rorschach leaves his diary at the newspaper office before going to face Ozymandias, so I think the newspaper publishes the truth about the "attack" and that gives rise to rebels who are followers of Rorschach. To stop them, a new vigilante organization comes up.


Sequel? Probably not.

The news was that they are making the "Watchmen" as TV series (reboot as TV show like a lot of movies has been turned into lately)


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Sequel? Probably not.
> 
> The news was that they are making the "Watchmen" as TV series (reboot as TV show like a lot of movies has been turned into lately)


That teaser does not look like a reboot. But if it is, it looks waaay off. The comic itself is on a very high bar, the movie couldn't do it justice and I doubt that this one would.


----------



## snap (May 15, 2019)

*i.redd.it/10vbxzgr3ey21.jpg


----------



## theterminator (May 22, 2019)

any good sci fi/crime/thriller tv series which is also dubbed in hindi in netflix/hotstar/prime/zee5? 
watched stranger things, criminal justice, breathe, sacred games, mirzapur


----------



## TigerKing (May 23, 2019)

theterminator said:


> any good sci fi/crime/thriller tv series which is also dubbed in hindi in netflix/hotstar/prime/zee5?
> watched stranger things, criminal justice, breathe, sacred games, mirzapur


Try zee5's "the final call" and "Abhay"


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2019)

*The Tick S02
*
Underwhelming. Arthur rarely used the capabilities of his suite, Tick rarely fought.
Not sure what the makers wanted to portray.
S01 was really enjoyable. This spoiled the taste.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 27, 2019)

Has anyone watched Designated Survivor? How is it?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (May 27, 2019)

Anyone?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2019)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched Designated Survivor? How is it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Nope. What's it about?


----------



## jackal_79 (May 27, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Nope. What's it about?


Designated Survivor (TV Series 2016–2019) - IMDb

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2019)

Completed the Umbrella Academy. 
It's good to see several comic book based TV shows (other than DC/Marvel) nowadays.


----------



## sam9s (May 29, 2019)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



it was ok for me ...started good but then couldnt live up to the quality I expect .... you try u might like it ...


----------



## harry10 (May 29, 2019)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched Designated Survivor? How is it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


First season was good. Second got boring too fast so left it..

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 17, 2019)

*Chernobyl 9/10*

Aha, what did I see!!!
An awesome drama after a long time. A marvel and class in itself.
Watch it now, like right now!!!


----------



## shreeux (Jun 18, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> *Chernobyl 9/10*
> 
> Aha, what did I see!!!
> An awesome drama after a long time. A marvel and class in itself.
> Watch it now, like right now!!!



Great...Awaiting in watchlist...


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 23, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> *Chernobyl 9/10*
> 
> Aha, what did I see!!!
> An awesome drama after a long time. A marvel and class in itself.
> Watch it now, like right now!!!


Just completed yesterday and It was awesome!! 
My job involve interacting with people from Ukraine so it was even more refreshing for me.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 8, 2019)

Stranger Things S03

Full action, less drama. 
Good to see the kids back in action. Last season felt like elders hijacked the kids adventure, they handled that carefully here letting the kids lead the action.

Probably a S04 would happen.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 13, 2019)

*Hap and Leonard *... Enjoyed it, loved it especially the first season, se02 was not as good but still kept me interested. But SE01 was absolutely gripping, it starts off very lightly with light humorous tone, but after few episodes, it becomes a nail biting thriller, things go wrong survival kind of series and it delivers. I was feeling the fear and tension all the time. Highly recommended at least SE01. And it ends the story properly. SE02 is an entirely new adventure. ... *7.6/10* for this one

Available on APV


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 20, 2019)

Anyone watching swamp thing??
Need reviews..
Swamp Thing (TV Series 2019) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2019)

My friend is watching. Says intense and has more horror element.

Sad thing, it is already cancelled.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 22, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> My friend is watching. Says intense and has more horror element.
> 
> Sad thing, it is already cancelled.



But only few episodes are left.. aired till 8th episode..
Swamp Thing - Season 1 - IMDb


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2019)

*cdn.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/yGnFjseG5UGMfQSfisAmoyelywI=/0x0:2200x1321/1570x883/filters:focal(924x485:1276x837):format(webp)/cdn.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_image/image/64775629/GettyImages_1163272717_copy.0.jpg 


_Black Widow: _May 1, 2020
_The Falcon and the Winter Soldier:_ Fall 2020 (Disney Plus)
_The Eternals:_ Nov. 6, 2020
_Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings:_ Feb. 12, 2021
_WandaVision: _Spring 2021 (Disney Plus)
_Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness: _May 7, 2021
_Loki: _Spring 2021 (Disney Plus)
_What If...? _Summer 2021 (Disney Plus)
_Hawkeye: _Fall 2021 (Disney Plus)
_Thor: Love and Thunder: _Nov. 5, 2021
Every Marvel Phase 4 movie and TV show announced at Comic-Con 2019


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 22, 2019)

Disney plus will give tough competition to Netflix..


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 29, 2019)

*Arrow S07
*
A bit disappointed. Used to be very good. Then they lost focus and kept on recycling characters.
Good that this is coming to an end. 
BUT, Stephen Amell was a great Green Arrow.

*Flash S05*

I realized, I enjoy Flash more. This is a no-nonsense true to comic book adapted show. Yes, not that edgy or sleek but has its moments. Great villains.
This season was good too.

Now to Legends Of Tomorrow.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2019)

In India, Hotstar is to get all Disney+ content
Loki typography is horrible... like juvenile and amateur level of horrible

Just finished watching Another Life
Its like Star Trek, only instead of the crew being made up of heroes, they are shown as being made up of flawed humans. Good things are diverse crew, story that subverts common gender stereotypes, cutting edge theories about alien life forms are explored (dark forest, boron based life form etc), there is an AI on the ship who is much more advanced and closer to human than HAL, GERTY or TARS. This leads to a bunch of really exciting questions and situations. The bad is that the decontamination room of the ship really sucks, not all the theories are explored to their fullest, the writing is contrived on many occassions, and there just too many "firsts for mankind" that seem to happen in rapid succession, which should not be a surprise after the construction of the first FTL ship. It is not for everyone, but some might get really into it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> I realized, I enjoy Flash more. This is a no-nonsense true to comic book adapted show.


Iris is cringey. I wanted Savitar to succeed. Show would get better then.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Iris is cringey. I wanted Savitar to succeed. Show would get better then.


ha ha. I guess you are not alone in that.

Last season with Thinker was great. This season too was good. They had a "Endgame" like episode where Flash and XS travel to past to acquire certain objects.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2019)

Anorion said:


> In India, Hotstar is to get all Disney+ content


I'll rather use a VPN or watch via other sources than wait for Hotstar content to buffer at 720p on a 30 mbps connection.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2019)

Started watching:
*Love Death + Robots (Netflix Series)*
The CGI animation is mind blowing. Each episode is different story and nicely made.
_Must watch._


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Started watching:
> *Love Death + Robots (Netflix Series)*
> The CGI animation is mind blowing. Each episode is different story and nicely made.
> _Must watch._


Already seen. Not all stories are good but good concept though. 
Hope they bring a sequel.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 1, 2019)

^Which were the ones that you didn't like?
Really liked Zima Blue, Aquila Rift, Good Hunting, Fish Night and Blind Spot
Did not like Ice Age, Alternate Histories and The Dump
The animation is also really well done


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2019)

Sophie's Edge is excellent and Aquila Rift.
only completed till Episode 9

- Helping Hand
- Aquila Rift
- Lucky 13
- Secret War


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 2, 2019)

Anorion said:


> ^Which were the ones that you didn't like?
> Really liked Zima Blue, Aquila Rift, Good Hunting, Fish Night and Blind Spot
> Did not like Ice Age, Alternate Histories and The Dump
> The animation is also really well done


Sonnie's edge 
Fish Night
Ice Age
Alternate Histories

those I did not like


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2019)

The Boys 9/10  (Amazon Prime)

Finally Amazon got a good bingeworthy show which would get accolades from critics too.
Go watch it. Like now, and all in a day!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 7, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Started watching:
> *Love Death + Robots (Netflix Series)*
> The CGI animation is mind blowing. Each episode is different story and nicely made.
> _Must watch._


Liked: Sonnie's Edge, Three Robots, Sucker of Souls, Shape-Shifters, Ice Age, The Secret War

Mind **ck: The Witness, Suits, Beyond the Aquila Rift

Were okay: Good Hunting, Helping Hand (this felt inspired from Gravity), Blindspot, Alternate Histories (this felt like a Kurzgesagt video)

Disliked: When the Yogurt Took Over, The Dump, Fish Night, Lucky 13, Zima Blue


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2019)

*Delhi Crime 9.5/10*
(.5 deducted due to the pace of the show)

Nauseating, disturbing, awesome and thorough.

We all know the event. But, seeing and hearing things are different.
To create that disturbing and nauseating feeling only the words were enough. Imagine this being a R-rated show from a foreign producer, you would have got the visuals too. For cheap thrills for sure.

Acting is top notch, directing is brilliant, costume, set design, location marveled in all category.

All possible angle explored to give you a 360 view.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> *Delhi Crime 9.5/10*
> (.5 deducted due to the pace of the show)
> 
> Nauseating, disturbing, awesome and thorough.
> ...


Sounds interesting, is this on Netflix or Prime?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Sounds interesting, is this on Netflix or Prime?


Netflix.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 7, 2019)

*The end of the F***ing word* .... Oh Man, how should I describe this series. But first I LOVED IT, to end the suspense ....   ok how should I describe it..... Witty, Funny, shocking, poignant, touching, cruel but most of it honest ...... plot is simple Two 17-year-old couple, one believes he is a psychopath and other alone, too moody. Both totally detached from the outer would, develop a connection and embark on a road trip to find solace in each other. Sound like another road trip genre, but don't be mistaken this is class, dark humour and has everything, weird romance, shocking moments, witty fun. I loved the characters and their performance was top notch. If anyone is looking for a "different" out league show, this is not to be missed................................*7.5/10* for this one

Available on Netflix​


----------



## sam9s (Aug 9, 2019)

*Mindhunter - Season 1* ... Mindhunter is the definition of slow burn, plot is simple "Two FBI agents are tasked with interviewing serial killers to solve open cases. " But boy oh boy the intrigue in the understanding of the psyche of the killers is shown, intrinsic, detailed, and to an extent fascinating if I may dare to say. First three/four episodes are super slow and just builds the underlying plot, from I think 4th or 5th episode the actual interviewing starts. After that its layer after layer of deep-rooted psyche of the killers. On the other hand, the drama of the department that is been created for this cause, its thinking tank, nothing is self-explanatory you have to really put your full intellect to understand.  Its not fast/paced or nail-biting, but thought-provoking, intriguing. High on dialogue, very much like the movie Zodiac. No wonder it was also directed by David Fincher. *7.8/10* fo this one. Season 2 starts Aug 16. Available on Netflix


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2019)

^Great time to watch, season 2 is coming in 5 days!
Manhunt: Unabomber is also a good show on similar lines, but not as well made


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> *Mindhunter* : Nahi dekha to kaya dekha!
> 
> Netflix show. Really well built (David Fincher had directed 2-3 episodes), slow pace but goes really well with this show.
> Acting is top notch. Loved acting for "Big Ed". Good casting there.


And that was my take on this. Noticed @sam9s liked my post that time. Took his time to catch up!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 16, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> And that was my take on this. Noticed @sam9s liked my post that time. Took his time to catch up!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 22, 2019)

While everyone was watching Sacred Games, I was watching season 2. 
Man the scenes pack such a punch, without too much drama. This is really good direction. 

And yeah, Big Ed is chillingly close to the real thing.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 22, 2019)

Finished Mindhunter S02  (Did not watch Sacred Games yet   )

A bit underwhelming this time. May be they wanted to focus on the failures too.
Still, really good show and well made.

I felt, the personal story of Wendy was unnecessary. Did not contribute to story at all.
Seemed like a filler.

In mid of watching "The Great Hack", "Typewriter" and "Wu Assassins" (Iko Uwais)


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 23, 2019)

Is the drama finished with s2? Or will there be mindhunter s3. 

I forgot most of s1. So will postpone watching s2 if there are more upcoming seasons.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 24, 2019)

Seems there would be a s03 due to the cliffhanger!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 24, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> I felt, the personal story of Wendy was unnecessary. Did not contribute to story at all.
> Seemed like a filler.


Haven't watched the whole thing, but it is important so far. Why?


Spoiler



1. Her relationship with her former partner gives insights into how criminals working together operate, making her better at interrogation.
2. Both she and Gregg Smith have committed things to the interrogation that cannot be removed from the records (him being owned and flustered, her talking about her relationship). Because they have already destroyed evidence, tampering with the tapes is now very risky. It would be problematic if she was "outed" but fortunately everyone thinks she made up the part about being in a same sex relationship.
3. The way her partner compartmentalises her love life and family life, allows Wendy to understand when violent criminals are compartmentalising different parts of their lives, and how good they are at doing so.
4. It shows how professional and unbiased she is when talking about same sex relationships, even though people think of it as a deviance or an aberration, she is never affected by such conversations, and is always on point.
The usual understated acting means that there are blink and you miss it expressions that convey these conflicting thoughts, which is very well done IMO.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 25, 2019)

will start Mindhunter soon, currently watching The 100 (Season 6), then after Mindhunter will start sacred games. Also watching Big Little Lies, AWSOME drama series, will post my review once I complete se02 as well.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 29, 2019)

*The People vs. O.J. Simpson 8.5/10
*
This is a really really well made TV show. Well researched, brilliant acting.
Didn't like the ending but can't blame, that was the truth.

John Travolta...was that a right cast?


----------



## sam9s (Aug 29, 2019)

Saw it 2 years back (will soon watch se02).....loved it.. and the ending was what made it interesting and captivating .... added with the fact that ending actually happened ...  below was my review in 2017 :-

*The People v. O.J. Simpson: American Crime Story* .... This show is "Top Quality" simply putting it, did a binge watch in two days, 10 episodes.. and I was just awe struck by what I saw. First I knew little about O J Simpson ordeal, except for the fact that he was charged for double homicide, but was he acquitted or was he incarcerated??? that however I did not know, and I did not google it as well before starting this series and boy or boy I am glad I did not. Made the entire journey just so interesting and edge of the seat material.
This TV series is NOT to be missed any means. It powerfull, tells a true story in and out of how the judicial system. media, racism can play a major role in a verdict. Even if you know the verdict, even then this is not to be missed coz there are layers n layes of investigation and intrigue that is there in the so called trial of the decade.

Coming to performances, every character just nailed the performance, Cuba Gooding Jr. as O.J, and Courtney B. Vance as his prosecutor Johnnie Cochran, John Travolta as Robert Shapiro, David Schwimmer (friends fame)as OJ's best friend Robert Kardashian and the opposition Sterling K. Brown Christopher Darden and awesome Sarah Paulson Marcia Clark ...all just nailed the character ............. guys this is a Must watch TV series and specially for courtroom drama lovers .......* 7.8/10* for this one


----------



## icebags (Sep 1, 2019)

anyone watched "another life" yet ?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 2, 2019)

icebags said:


> anyone watched "another life" yet ?


One of my friend watched. Did not say good words about it.


----------



## icebags (Sep 3, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> One of my friend watched. Did not say good words about it.



oh, pity. i was so excited with the trailer showing first contact event and space exploration stuff .....


----------



## Anorion (Sep 3, 2019)

icebags said:


> anyone watched "another life" yet ?





Anorion said:


> Just finished watching Another Life. Its like Star Trek, only instead of the crew being made up of heroes, they are shown as being made up of flawed humans. Good things are diverse crew, story that subverts common gender stereotypes, cutting edge theories about alien life forms are explored (dark forest, boron based life form etc), there is an AI on the ship who is much more advanced and closer to human than HAL, GERTY or TARS. This leads to a bunch of really exciting questions and situations. The bad is that the decontamination room of the ship really sucks, not all the theories are explored to their fullest, the writing is contrived on many occasions, and there just too many "firsts for mankind" that seem to happen in rapid succession, which should not be a surprise after the construction of the first FTL ship. It is not for everyone, but some might get really into it.



The series explores the minds and inner spaces of people as much as outer space, and this can be boring for those who want only hard sci fi.


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2019)

Anybody completed "Carnival Row"? H0w's it?


----------



## icebags (Sep 6, 2019)

Anorion said:


> The series explores the minds and inner spaces of people as much as outer space, and this can be boring for those who want only hard sci fi.


thanks for the input. i read some short comments on this series too, and seemed people are complaining about to much drama and lack of events. i may just let it pass or maybe watch just  the first fee eps, someday.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 18, 2019)

*The Boys - Season 1 *.. this show was a total surprise, but with IMDB rating an 8+ I gave it a try and I was not disappointed. The premise is very unique. What if our superheroes, you know the usual superman or Aquaman or others with superpowers are not humble people, but totally corrupt. Not just corrupt, but just downright bad, so much so you can call them obnoxious. But outwardly they play nice coz of the social media, fame, politics behind that, corporate war and whatnot. And in this chaos comes a group of vigilantes who set out to expose these so-called superheroes (called sups). I loved the concept and the execution was even better. But mind you this is not for kids (thank god), it has violence, language, but appropriately fit into the flow of the series. I could stop myself from watching it. Finished the season in 3 days. Highly looking forward to SE02. Its a *7.8/10* for this one.


Available on APV,


----------



## sam9s (Sep 18, 2019)

*MindHunter - Season 2* ... well I know I might be in the minority, but se01 for me was much better. Not taking away the fact that this still is one hell of a show, but I would rate it 7.5 from 7.8 that gave to SE01. None the less the intrigue in the understanding of the psyche of the killers continues in this as well. This one is more liner and spends time in following/solving one particular killer crime, Rather than studying them, which is what there was in SE01. None the less worthy TV series of your time. Both seasons.... *7.5/10 *


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 18, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Finished Mindhunter S02  (Did not watch Sacred Games yet   )
> 
> A bit underwhelming this time. May be they wanted to focus on the failures too.
> Still, really good show and well made.
> ...


^No you are not.
This is what I felt watching S02.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 18, 2019)

sam9s said:


> *The Boys - Season 1 *.. this show was a total surprise, but with IMDB rating an 8+ I gave it a try and I was not disappointed. The premise is very unique. What if our superheroes, you know the usual superman or Aquaman or others with superpowers are not humble people, but totally corrupt. Not just corrupt, but just downright bad, so much so you can call them obnoxious. But outwardly they play nice coz of the social media, fame, politics behind that, corporate war and whatnot. And in this chaos comes a group of vigilantes who set out to expose these so-called superheroes (called sups). I loved the concept and the execution was even better. But mind you this is not for kids (thank god), it has violence, language, but appropriately fit into the flow of the series. I could stop myself from watching it. Finished the season in 3 days. Highly looking forward to SE02. Its a *7.8/10* for this one.
> 
> 
> Available on APV,


I rated 9/10

Feels like meeting with my long lost brother in a chance of fate


----------



## billubakra (Sep 21, 2019)

Anyone seen Timeless, Extant? Is the ending proper? I mean both were cancelled, don't want to watch something that has loose ends.


----------



## icebags (Sep 21, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Anyone seen Timeless, Extant? Is the ending proper? I mean both were cancelled, don't want to watch something that has loose ends.


timeless does not have a solid ending. but each episodes are more or less about each adventure. you can watch with a casual mood if you want.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 22, 2019)

*Unbelievable - SE01*. This is drools of quality. Based on real-life, its a story about a teenager who was charged with lying about having been raped. And the investigation of the same serial rapist. Everything is absolutely TOP NOTCH quality, the direction, the investigation, the dialogues and boy the _performances, Kaitlyn Dever who played _Marie the teenager gives an oscar worthy performance. So real grounded and shocking. The two lady detectives, especially Merritt Wever who played Detective Duvall, was impeccable. Realism to it highest peak. There was nothing in the show that I can point out a drawback.  This will be my one of the top shows on Netflix in recent times......*8/10* for this one


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 22, 2019)

sam9s said:


> *Unbelievable - SE01*. This is drools of quality. Thanks to Liverpool for mentioning the show here.


Just curious,are you sure this is here because I don't remember mention of this series in this thread recently. Btw came across this series name by chance a few days ago & saved its name as description seemed interesting.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 22, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just curious,are you sure this is here because I don't remember mention of this series in this thread recently. Btw came across this series name by chance a few days ago & saved its name as description seemed interesting.



Opps sorry that was on the other forum.. EDITED ... My bad. But is your handle livepool on an other forum??


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 22, 2019)

Family Man, any good ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 22, 2019)

sam9s said:


> Opps sorry that was on the other forum.. EDITED ... My bad. But is your handle livepool on an other forum??


No,I follow this thread regularly to keep myself updated about any new/interesting shows I am not aware of so noticed that Unbelievable was not discussed here earlier(plus I also came across it by chance a few days ago so still remembered its name).


----------



## sam9s (Sep 22, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> Family Man, any good ?



Tried the first episode, kinda OK. few moments are really funny. But this is on my Yardstick, your might be different. I still would try a couple of more episodes before I make the decision to continue or ditch


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 22, 2019)

From the trailer, a few swear words, typical husband-wife comedy and cliche spy from Hollywood movies. Thought I would take a second opinion.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 22, 2019)

Watched the pilot episode of Big Little Lies few years back, it was good but couldn't continue it. Now it has ended, maybe a new season will be there if the schedules of the actors are set straight, worth the watch?

Any good miniseries?


----------



## sam9s (Sep 23, 2019)

Big Little Lies was fuckn AWSOME. I just loved it. But I guess not every body's cup of tea, it's heavy on drama, plus more inclined towards women-centric drama so yes I can understand. But for a quality drama lover like me, I just loved it.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 24, 2019)

sam9s said:


> Big Little Lies was fuckn AWSOME. I just loved it. But I guess not every body's cup of tea, it's heavy on drama, plus more inclined towards women-centric drama so yes I can understand. But for a quality drama lover like me, I just loved it.


Thanks. Any other good miniseries that you can suggest? Like around 10 episodes series?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. Any other good miniseries that you can suggest? Like around 10 episodes series?


Love, Death & Robots


----------



## sam9s (Sep 24, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. Any other good miniseries that you can suggest? Like around 10 episodes series?



 10 episodes is usually a series. But I have no idea what you like, There are truckloads of series I can suggest...... so you have to give me some Genre inclination......list me your top 5 TV series  ...


----------



## billubakra (Sep 26, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Love, Death & Robots



Animation is not my cup of tea.



sam9s said:


> 10 episodes is usually a series. But I have no idea what you like, There are truckloads of series I can suggest...... so you have to give me some Genre inclination......list me your top 5 TV series  ...



I loved The night of, The night manager. So, something of that sort. Not committed to a specific genre.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 26, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Animation is not my cup of tea.
> 
> I loved The night of, The night manager. So, something of that sort. Not committed to a specific genre.



BOSCH, The Fall, Broadchurch, River, The Killing, Happy Vally .....


----------



## billubakra (Sep 27, 2019)

sam9s said:


> BOSCH, The Fall, Broadchurch, River, The Killing, Happy Vally .....


Thanks. All of these have complete endings?


----------



## sam9s (Sep 27, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. All of these have complete endings?



yes, all have endings at the end of the season  ...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 30, 2019)

*The Family Man 7.5/10
*
Starts slow and picks up pace by 5th episode. Has few loopholes.
One plus side is, lacks "Hero moment" (like, in a moment of trouble you are anticipating the Hero would suddenly come and save the day, he/she does not arrive!). Something new for bollywood content.

They started creating a vast universe, too many branches in the main story. Probably 2nd season would come for sure.
Manoj Bajpayee is good (As always), rest of the cast are too.

Only issue is with pace.

*Unbelievable 8/10* 

This is slow but thorough. Has a feel like "Spotlight" movie.
Liked it. Checkout.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> *The Family Man 7.5/10
> *
> Starts slow and picks up pace by 5th episode. Has few loopholes.


Have watched only 2 episodes so far. Liked the pacing.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 25, 2019)

Anybody watched Primal.. Its a cartoon made by same person who created Samurai Jack..
Its very adult oriented, with lots of violence and great animation.. Absolutely fantastic 5 episodes..


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 26, 2019)

Anyone seen watchmen on hotstar?. How is it?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Oct 27, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Anybody watched Primal.. Its a cartoon made by same person who created Samurai Jack..
> Its very adult oriented, with lots of violence and great animation.. Absolutely fantastic 5 episodes..



Where is it available. I loved SJ and will give this a try.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 27, 2019)

sam9s said:


> Where is it available. I loved SJ and will give this a try.


*kimcartoon.to/


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 28, 2019)

*Pegasus Market*

_South Korea_

Cheonlima Mart, where Moon Seok-goo works as a manager, is in bad shape. Jeong Bok-dong is soon appointed as the new CEO after being demoted within Daema Group. Seok-goo becomes hopeful concerning the market's future, not knowing what Bok-dong's true intentions are: sinking the company in order to take revenge on Daema Group. His plan, however, takes an unexpected turn.

Pegasus Market

*After My Mister this is a show I never miss a second of. Most excellent. *


----------



## sam9s (Oct 28, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> *kimcartoon.to/



Oh Dear how am I suppose to watch this on my TV..


----------



## hotshot05 (Oct 30, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> *Pegasus Market*
> 
> _South Korea_
> 
> ...


Where can we watch this in India? Viu?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 30, 2019)

I am watching it on 'ahem' sources.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 6, 2019)

*Jack Ryan S02 7/10
*
At per with S01 if not better.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2019)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone seen watchmen on hotstar?. How is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Really, really well done, but waiting for all the episodes to come out so that I can watch them together. Can be a little hard to watch, which is kind of the point. 

His Dark Materials is not so great, like there are a bunch of production tells, actors looking at the camera, unnatural and over directed body language, camera starting to shake into a shot and so on. Never known any BBC sci fi series to mess up on such basic levels. Still, has started growing on me from the second episode.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 13, 2019)

The mandalorian 01 Pretty good 7.5/10


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 13, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Really, really well done, but waiting for all the episodes to come out so that I can watch them together. Can be a little hard to watch, which is kind of the point.
> 
> His Dark Materials is not so great, like there are a bunch of production tells, actors looking at the camera, unnatural and over directed body language, camera starting to shake into a shot and so on. Never known any BBC sci fi series to mess up on such basic levels. Still, has started growing on me from the second episode.


Thanks! Read some bad views on it somewhere and also didn't see anyone mentioning it here. So wondered. Started the good doctor yesterday will watch after that.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 13, 2019)

1 st episode was good. 2nd appeared a bit slow.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 15, 2019)

*Living with Yourself - SE01* This show has a very unique premise, its not a sci-fi so to speak. What if I tell you, that somehow you get to meet a version of yourself who is exactly like you but is much better than you in all those qualities you have. Like if you are funny, your other version is more funny and better. 


That is the crux, Paul Rudd plays a family man who is not satisfied by his life, wife the usual and goes to a "spa" to rejuvenate himself. What he ends up with is a clone who is better than himself and then start the tussle, can and mouse game. Very interesting. comical but sensitive as well. I love the way the subject was handled, and the concept was so intriguing. Recommended TV series to watch. *7/10* for this one. Available on Netflix


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 15, 2019)

sam9s said:


> *Living with Yourself - SE01* This show has a very unique premise, its not a sci-fi so to speak. What if I tell you, that somehow you get to meet a version of yourself who is exactly like you but is much better than you in all those qualities you have. Like if you are funny, your other version is more funny and better.
> 
> 
> That is the crux, Paul Rudd plays a family man who is not satisfied by his life, wife the usual and goes to a "spa" to rejuvenate himself. What he ends up with is a clone who is better than himself and then start the tussle, can and mouse game. Very interesting. comical but sensitive as well. I love the way the subject was handled, and the concept was so intriguing. Recommended TV series to watch. *7/10* for this one. Available on Netflix


Saw the trailer.

Familiar with "Click" (Adam Sandler movie).
I mean, there he gets a remote and skips the mundane tasks by fast forwarding.
Even though he fast forwarded, he found he was in auto mode this whole time (A dumber version of himself).

This show seems a polished version of this concept, would try.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 15, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> This show seems a polished version of this concept, would try.


nope, it's completely different


----------



## sam9s (Nov 16, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Saw the trailer.
> 
> Familiar with "Click" (Adam Sandler movie).
> I mean, there he gets a remote and skips the mundane tasks by fast forwarding.
> ...



No no.. you couldn't be more wrong in this. Click in no way near this show. plus click he has the power to go back skip events, here the protagonist has to compete with himself to prove to himself and to his family, and friends, while his clone feels he has the right to do the same, this brings some very interesting and though provoking situations. Completely different from click.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2019)

Sujoy Ghosh made a telefilm for Star Plus titled Copy.
Copy (TV Movie 2018) - IMDb

As per IMDB


> Sid (Vikrant Massey) who is struggling to find a ground on who he wants to be and what the society wants him to be.





Spoiler



So he contacts a AI company who provided him a ROBOT that looks exactly like him. He uses that ROBOT to be at two places and such tasks.



I'll still watch this series. Should be entertaining I suppose.[/spoiler]


----------



## Desmond (Jan 6, 2020)

Been watching The Witcher on Netflix. It's pretty damn good.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2020)

Completed last week.

Two perfect casting I would say.
Henry Cavil as Geralt 
and Gal Gadot as Wonder Woman.

Henry Cavil is a better Witcher than he was a Superman.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Been watching The Witcher on Netflix. It's pretty damn good.


Ending episodes were not that good.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 6, 2020)

Last few months were crazy - liked all of them

Witcher
His Dark Materials
Mandalorian
Final Space Season 2
Watchmen
The Crown Season 3


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 8, 2020)

Don't F**k with Cats: Hunting an Internet Killer (TV Mini-Series 2019) - IMDb
(NETFLIX)

Did you see it, did you?
If not, watch it right away!

It's fcking brilliant. And, no graphic content there.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 8, 2020)

Uses of F word is increasing in shows, just like it increased in book titles in the past to attract viewers -_-


----------



## Desmond (Jan 8, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Uses of F word is increasing in shows, just like it increased in book titles in the past to attract viewers -_-


It has become mainstream.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 8, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> It has become mainstream.


Yeah, people buy T-Shirts also 'FCUK'


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 8, 2020)

Areee.....watch the show, who cares if it has FCUK or not.
Content should speak.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 14, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Areee.....watch the show, who cares if it has FCUK or not.
> Content should speak.



agree 100%

BTW the docu you recommended looks like my kida material. Its in my watch list .... Will definitely give a watch


----------



## sam9s (Jan 14, 2020)

Anorion said:


> Last few months were crazy - liked all of them
> 
> Witcher
> His Dark Materials
> ...



Where did you see Mandalorian? Which platform is it available. or u downloaded?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2020)

AFAIK, Disney+ catalog is on Hotstar, but I am not sure.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 14, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> AFAIK, Disney+ catalog is on Hotstar, but I am not sure.


I've Hotstar but did not see this.

b/w, it came in news that all Disney+ content would be available on Hotstar but none has come yet.
I think the deal did not go through.


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 15, 2020)

Hotstar to have Disney Plus movies, shows after IPL 2020
The Mandalorian on Disney+ Is a Most Curious Thing, Just Like Baby Yoda


----------



## sam9s (Jan 20, 2020)

*His Dark Materials SE01* .. Let me start by saying that I don't like fantasy, werewolf witches ... kind of shows, how so ever dark they are, I simply don't like them ..... I hate harry potter, so you can imagine where I am coming from. BUT this show, had me gripped from episode 2. Its as you have guessed fantasy, mystical world with pretty dark theme over it, but there is something I cannot describe that just made me come back to it to watch the next episode, that's the best I can describe it .... lol.  I know not much from me as a regular reviewer. All I can say the acting, script and especially the cinematography was very very good. Production level looked high and it's a Brit show so that is there as well. I would give this an easy *7.2/10*, which is rare as I do not like fantasy and mystical series, but this one for me was pretty good. You can give it a try and see how it's for you.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2020)

*Swamp Thing 9/10*

Pity on those who took call to cancel this. People vie for a hit show and they had a good show with good fanbase and such beautiful story arch to explore.
They threw it all.

Its disheartening to know a s02 would never come.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> *Swamp Thing 9/10*
> 
> Pity on those who took call to cancel this. People vie for a hit show and they had a good show with good fanbase and such beautiful story arch to explore.
> They threw it all.
> ...


Check out Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles (TV Series 2008–2009) - IMDb  &  John Doe (TV Series 2002–2003) - IMDb  Two really good series cancelled just after one season.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 21, 2020)

How is Westworld?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 21, 2020)

billubakra said:


> How is Westworld?


Season 1 is good Season 2 not that much


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2020)

sam9s said:


> *His Dark Materials SE01* .. Let me start by saying that I don't like fantasy, werewolf witches ... kind of shows, how so ever dark they are, I simply don't like them ..... I hate harry potter, so you can imagine where I am coming from. BUT this show, had me gripped from episode 2. Its as you have guessed fantasy, mystical world with pretty dark theme over it, but there is something I cannot describe that just made me come back to it to watch the next episode, that's the best I can describe it .... lol.  I know not much from me as a regular reviewer. All I can say the acting, script and especially the cinematography was very very good. Production level looked high and it's a Brit show so that is there as well. I would give this an easy *7.2/10*, which is rare as I do not like fantasy and mystical series, but this one for me was pretty good. You can give it a try and see how it's for you.


wow lol wondering how?
thought the acting was flawed in some parts, but overall yeah, a great show, with some really smart narrative choices. Did you like the ending?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 22, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> AFAIK, Disney+ catalog is on Hotstar, but I am not sure.


yeah it will launch 29 march i guess.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 25, 2020)

^ IPL also starting on that time.. Watching IPL on disney..


----------



## sam9s (Feb 26, 2020)

Anorion said:


> wow lol wondering how?
> thought the acting was flawed in some parts, but overall yeah, a great show, with some really smart narrative choices. Did you like the ending?



Yes I was pretty ok with it ... even though I wouldn't have prefered it. But I guess after a while I came to terms with it. It was unexpected (for me at least) now all depends on how SE02 takes the story. That might make me more appreciate the ending .... you never know ..


----------



## Engineer.AI (Feb 26, 2020)

Anorion said:


> Last few months were crazy - liked all of them
> 
> Witcher
> His Dark Materials
> ...



Watchmen is honestly such a slow burn. Was initially disappointed by their slow pace, and irrelevance to the SM. But by the end, it really comes into its own. The final two episodes are just amazing

The crown is severely Underrated. It really takes the Victorian setting and just subverts it in every way. The leads are honestly the best aspect of the show. Haven't reached S3 as of yet.

Witcher is so tedious to watch in one go. It starts off good, but loses track very soon. they tried pandering to the fans of the game, but really came off as too on the nose.

~Engineer.ai


----------



## Anorion (Feb 26, 2020)

^Yep, agree that The Crown is underrated, and also that it really has top notch acting. Instead of subversion, IMO, it challenges the stereotypes and shows a more honest portrayal. However, some of what is shown are borderline conspiracy theories, especially in the latest season. For the other things, I have so many questions. 

are you an AI?
Have you read the graphic novel (Watchmen)? 
Why do you think the Witcher went off track? like Ciri's story, or some other narrative choices?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2020)

Witcher tried to be more overdramatic than necessary. nilfgard costume sucked


----------



## sam9s (Mar 22, 2020)

Started DARK on Netflix, with so huge rave reviews I currently am a little disappointed with the first 4 episodes atleast. I am finding hard time keeping my interest, it not getting as interesting as I would have wanted. Its super slow (which I am ok, but ) still it has to be interesting.

If anyone has seen DARK complete seasons, can guide if it gets interesting after 4 episodes or if not then I will ditch it.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 22, 2020)

George Abbott said:


> I'm currently watching " Why woman kill"



where n how is it


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 22, 2020)

Asur is getting rave reviews. Do check it out.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 25, 2020)

check this

Coronavirus - The Silent Killer 
839CE54ABE9B67BFF2A7404B9D1AA3960D82645E


----------



## Vyom (Mar 25, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Coronavirus - The Silent Killer


It's amazing how this recent documentary is outdated in a matter of days.
Coronavirus declared as Pandemic from Epidemic. China even recovered from the most part. And even a new virus was identified as of just yesterday in such a short time!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 25, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Witcher tried to be more overdramatic than necessary. nilfgard costume sucked


Yeah i also felt that lost my interest in watching after 1 episode.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 26, 2020)

Vyom said:


> It's amazing how this recent documentary is outdated in a matter of days.
> Coronavirus declared as Pandemic from Epidemic. China even recovered from the most part. And even a new virus was identified as of just yesterday in such a short time!


Hantavirus? Again from dragon's land.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 29, 2020)

Special Ops - Hotstar- 9/10

Neeraj Pandey.. simply great..
Kay Kay Menon as usual great.

Asur - Voot - 9/10 7/10

Arshad Warsi - No words
Earlier seen only 2 episodes..
Not upto mark...

Can't reveal anything about it..
Just watch it.
You've got plenty time..

There many more in watchlist..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 1, 2020)

Special Ops is better than "Family Man"

Asur is good but has few loopholes.
I would rate it 8. 

Can ignore all its faults only for the finale!


----------



## billubakra (Apr 1, 2020)

Is there any good latest action/spy/thriller miniseries?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Is there any good latest action/spy/thriller miniseries?


Watch Jack Ryan or Money Heist.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 1, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Watch Jack Ryan or Money Heist.


Both are not miniseries.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Both are not miniseries.


Money Heist will end on this Friday and has a total of 23 episodes till now.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 1, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Money Heist will end on this Friday and has a total of 23 episodes till now.


A miniseries is usually max 10 episodes.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 2, 2020)

billubakra said:


> A miniseries is usually max 10 episodes.


Try this miniseries.. drama, time travel..

11.22.63


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 2, 2020)

Is Money Heist ending? Or is there another season more? 

I will try watching if it is ending.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 2, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Try this miniseries.. drama, time travel..
> 
> 11.22.63


Already seen. Any new one in the last year?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 7, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Special Ops is better than "Family Man"
> 
> Asur is good but has few loopholes.
> I would rate it 8.
> ...



I left Asur .. in the second episode itself..... ... technically week...even though it TRIES to project as highly technical but fails ..... ..... ...one small example .... which postmortem is done without proper masks ......

I also left Bard of Blood in midway same issue tries to be technical but falls flat ...

On the other hand a TVF production called "Panchayat" on APV was much much better .... Indian TV series are good when they stick to their core strength ..... shows like this and another from the same maker called "Hostel Daz" both awsome Indian web series ....


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 7, 2020)

iam not an avid follower of star wars. i like it but not seen all the movies and also not watched in order. I am hearing good things about The mandalorian. Is watching star wars a must? Will i be able to relate if i watch it as a standalone? Can anyone suggest on this?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 7, 2020)

Asur - 6/10

I don't know why it got this much high praise.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> iam not an avid follower of star wars. i like it but not seen all the movies and also not watched in order. I am hearing good things about The mandalorian. Is watching star wars a must? Will i be able to relate if i watch it as a standalone? Can anyone suggest on this?


I say watch the original 3 star  war movies anyway(a new beginning,empire strikes back & return of the jedi). Now if you find them good enough then there should be no issues continue watching later 3 parts(force awakens,last jedi,rise of the skywalker) or you can choose to watch The Mandalorian which is set in a time after return of the jedi & before force awakens.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 7, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I say watch the original 3 star war movies anyway(a new beginning,empire strikes back & return of the jedi). Now if you find them good enough then there should be no issues continue watching later 3 parts(force awakens,last jedi,rise of the skywalker) or you can choose to watch The Mandalorian which is set in a time after return of the jedi & before force awakens.


Thanks! I have watched 5 of them except last one( is it streaming anywhere?) But not in order story happened. Maybe I will watch again in order. Have you watched mandalorian? How good is it?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Apr 7, 2020)

Watch Ramayan/Shaktimaan


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Thanks! I have watched 5 of them except last one( is it streaming anywhere?) But not in order story happened. Maybe I will watch again in order. Have you watched mandalorian? How good is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The order to watch in my opinion is same as order of release which is: a new beginning--empire strikes back--return of the jedi--[3 prequel movies which you can safely skip: phantom menace--attack of the clones--revenge of the sith]--the force awakens--last jedi--rise of the skywalker. I have yet to see Mandalorian but it is in my to watch list.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 7, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> The order to watch in my opinion is same as order of release which is: a new beginning--empire strikes back--return of the jedi--[3 prequel movies which you can safely skip: phantom menace--attack of the clones--revenge of the sith]--the force awakens--last jedi--rise of the skywalker. I have yet to see Mandalorian but it is in my to watch list.


Solo and rogue one are not part of this, right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Solo and rogue one are not part of this, right?


Yes, Solo & Rogue One are standalone backstories so can be watched anytime.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2020)

Finished panchayat. Good series with originality in language, setup, location, acting. The protagonist could’ve acted better imo. Usually the theme with eastern Uttar Pradesh/Bihar/Jharkhand is associated with Crime, Thriller genres but not this one. It’s a welcome change to add a bit of humour into it. As someone who comes from eastern UP and has worked in remote/rural locations as a government employee, I could relate to the protagonist very well & the script doesn’t disappoint. 

I’ll give it 8/10. 

Also, I’m currently watching The Walking Dead since time immemorial. I don’t know when I’ll finish that or keep up with season 10.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 13, 2020)

*Counterpart*.. I am always intrigued by plots that involve time travel or multiverse, the Synopsys of counterpart had the parallel world in it and had 8+ rating on IMDB so I gave it a try, and I must say I was not disappointed.  The concept of parallel universe or multiverse has been done countless times, but I must say the premise on this show was done in the most unique manner. There is, of course, the concept of a parallel universe, but the idea of two worlds involved in a political war or a cold war per se was very different. Loved it. On the top performance by J.K. Simmons as Howard Silk was impeccable. Once is a meek docile and the other one is a stud and boy oh boy the dude managed to inculcate the mannerism to the highest detail to bring that distinction in two personalities. I was blown by the nuances he brought in each and every single dialogue delivery that made it so distinctively clear who is who. Kodos. The plot goes very slow in the middle but picks up later. People fan of some intellectual thriller. This is the show for you....its *7.2/10* for this one

Available on Sony Live


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 13, 2020)

sam9s said:


> There is, of course, the concept of a parallel universe, but the idea of two worlds involved in a political war or a cold war per se was very different.


Actually something very similar was the main plot line of Fringe in case you haven't seen it.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 13, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Watch Ramayan/Shaktimaan


There are many good old shows on various channels Doordarshan, zee, sony etc but these channels are still showing recently ended shows on a loop. What a waste! looting us in lockdown is not good.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 13, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> There are many good old shows on various channels Doordarshan, zee, sony etc but these channels are still showing recently ended shows on a loop. What a waste! looting us in lockdown is not good.



Yeah. 1990s was such a wonderful time. I first watched Tehkikaat (Saurabh Shukla’ show) where there was a ghost like face during the start. That gave chills & I still remember his face & I’m talking like 20-25 years ago.
We would watch matinee shows like Shanti, Swabhimaan then when cable tv came to my house then WWE RAW & cartoon network dominated.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2020)

*Panchayat*
If this were a movie, a national award would have been reserved for the lead//supporting cast

Kind of reminded me of "Welcome to Sajjanpur". Set up is similar to simple village but not that loud though.

Started *Fauda *S01 (till 5 spisode done)
Someone tell me this would pick up. At present thinking of quitting!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2020)

Breaking Bad Season 2


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Breaking Bad Season 2


First time?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 14, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> First time?


Yup. Not much into series. But got this recommendation from Friend.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 14, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Yup. Not much into series. But got this recommendation from Friend.


As you've held patience for S01, you're up for reward now!
Njoy!


----------



## billubakra (Apr 14, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Breaking Bad Season 2


*Say my name* 
Dekha nahi bhai abhi tak yeh show? Do watch El Camino in the end, chances are that you won't like it but give it a try.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 14, 2020)

billubakra said:


> *Say my name*
> Dekha nahi bhai abhi tak yeh show? Do watch El Camino in the end, chances are that you won't like it but give it a try.


If he could  finish the show,  chances are that he would come out as  a FAN! 
He would watch El Camino  unfortunately!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2020)

Yeah, El Camino is on my watch list


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 18, 2020)

How is Supernatural (2005) ? 
15 Seasons is a lot to watch though....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 18, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> How is Supernatural (2005) ?
> 15 Seasons is a lot to watch though....



Great show if you like sci fi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> How is Supernatural (2005) ?
> 15 Seasons is a lot to watch though....


In my opinion it should have ended at season 5(you will realize it when watching its ending), see at least first 2 seasons & if you find it interesting then finish the 5th season & then drop it unless you are sure you want to see the rest 10 seasons & have enough time for that. I have watched till season 8 many years ago & will probably finish remaining 7 seasons in one go in future(decided that after finishing 8th season).



NIGHTMARE said:


> Great show if you like sci fi


?? This is Supernatural tv series, angels demons heaven hell.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> In my opinion it should have ended at season 5(you will realize it when watching its ending), see at least first 2 seasons & if you find it interesting then finish the 5th season & then drop it unless you are sure you want to see the rest 10 seasons & have enough time for that. I have watched till season 8 many years ago & will probably finish remaining 7 seasons in one go in future(decided that after finishing 8th season).
> 
> 
> ?? This is Supernatural tv series, angels demons heaven hell.



I like supernatural and scifi shows might be there are some shows which i drop between otherwise i watch until it finishes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 20, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> How is Supernatural (2005) ?
> 15 Seasons is a lot to watch though....


I could watch only 2 seasons. After that it just lost all novelty features.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 20, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> I could watch only 2 seasons. After that it just lost all novelty features.


I agree 3rd season is not that good but 4th & 5th season are good, in fact one can stop watching at the end of 5th season which should have been the series finale in my opinion as it nicely tied up all loose ends but as usual the milking franchise syndrome appeared & the series eventually ended up with 15 seasons.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> I could watch only 2 seasons. After that it just lost all novelty features.


Hmm, so which series are worth watching till end ? after finishing BB I will watch which can be viewed with complete satisfaction.
Friend is saying either start Dexter or Walking Dead 



Spoiler



Man...this Imdb ratings for TV Series looks so exaggerating. 8.9...8.8...8.5 blah blah!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 20, 2020)

In scifi there is Fringe which in my opinion is worth watching till its end though last season was a bit weak. Dexter is good but it kind of lost its charm after season 4.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2020)

Nice video on popularity till 2019


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2020)

billubakra said:


> *Say my name*
> Dekha nahi bhai abhi tak yeh show? Do watch El Camino in the end, chances are that you won't like it but give it a try.



Before El Camino , Better Call Saul is a good watch. A spin-off of Breaking Bad. 

Started watching it, Season 1 four episodes watched and already this series has lots of praise from me.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> *Panchayat*
> If this were a movie, a national award would have been reserved for the lead//supporting cast



The series is good but doubtful whether its national award winning because there are other series as good as this or better like Jamtara, Apaharan, etc. 
I thought the lead could’ve done better. He sometimes felt way more depressed to the point it made me uncomfortable. I’ve been to rural and worked there.


----------



## billubakra (May 3, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Before El Camino , Better Call Saul is a good watch. A spin-off of Breaking Bad.
> 
> Started watching it, Season 1 four episodes watched and already this series has lots of praise from me.


BCS is great. But El Camino can be watched after BB so didn't mention it, moreover it has no link with BCS. TBH I stopped watching BCS in the midway. Bob is a great actor.


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2020)

theterminator said:


> The series is good but doubtful whether its national award winning because there are other series as good as this or better like Jamtara, Apaharan, etc.


Did not see Jamtara (all my frieds said only bad things about it!)
Apaharan (Which streaming site?)


> I thought the lead could’ve done better. He sometimes felt way more depressed to the point it made me uncomfortable. I’ve been to rural and worked there.


He was depressed! What is there to feel/discover about that. From the words he was shown reluctant to do the job. He even starts preparing for CAT, then with even bad rank, gets more depressed.

IMO, acting wise the leads did a very good job! (Jeetu and Chandan Roy)


----------



## TigerKing (May 5, 2020)




----------



## theterminator (May 5, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Did not see Jamtara (all my frieds said only bad things about it!)
> Apaharan (Which streaming site?)
> 
> He was depressed! What is there to feel/discover about that. From the words he was shown reluctant to do the job. He even starts preparing for CAT, then with even bad rank, gets more depressed.
> ...


I know he’s frustrated to the core. Just felt his acting wasn’t natural few times. Actually its very difficult for these actors since people like late Irfan khan have raised the bar too high.

Apaharan is at Alt Balaji featuring Arunodaya Singh. The series is very fascinating, highly recommend watching it. I bet you haven’t seen anything like it. 

Jamtara is as real as it can get. It can be controversial too , you’ll get it.


----------



## TigerKing (May 23, 2020)

*www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvahqwMqN4M0GRkZY8WkLZMb6Z-W7qbLA


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2020)

Started watching season 1 of Twin Peaks (1990). It's damn good. Like Stranger Things meets True Detective. Good story and some really wacky characters. At times it becomes really surreal thanks to David Lynch.

Imdb: Twin Peaks (TV Series 1990–1991) - IMDb


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 3, 2020)

Can anyone advice on a series called Dark? Is it worth watching?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jul 3, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Can anyone advice on a series called Dark? Is it worth watching?


It's a German show and only English subtitle available.
And it's very slow. But it's gripping, mesmerizing and dark! 
If you can get use to it's pacing, it can give you a good pay off in the end.
And I am only talking about the 1st season. I am yet to watch 2nd season!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Can anyone advice on a series called Dark? Is it worth watching?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I had higher expectations for the series finale. It felt rushed.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 7, 2020)

How is the outsider available on hotstar? Is it same like true Detective?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 8, 2020)

update on few shows I watched recently

*Paatallok 9.8/10 (Prime)*
.2 deducted because have not given full 10 to anyone.
Just awesome show; acting, dialog, characters, story all are top notch.
I don't have complain with anything of the show.

Hope they don't spoil the show with a sequel (without a similar strong story this would be just wasted)

*The Sinner S3 - 5/10 (Netflix)*
I begged, pushed people to see S1 of this show and now I deny that I have ever introduced people to this show. They just murdered this show on S3. Good acting but nothing can save you if you don't have a good story.

*Money Heist S1 to S4 (Netflix)*
S1 8/10
S2 8/10
S3 7/10
S4 7/10

S1 and S2 are more brains less action.
S3 and S4 are more action less brain.

This is line "Big Boss" with guns.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 9, 2020)

Vyom said:


> It's a German show and only English subtitle available.
> And it's very slow. But it's gripping, mesmerizing and dark!
> If you can get use to it's pacing, it can give you a good pay off in the end.
> And I am only talking about the 1st season. I am yet to watch 2nd season!


It's available in English language.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 13, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> How is the outsider available on hotstar? Is it same like true Detective?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Definitely worth watching. Totally gripping from start to last. Available in English audio and subtitles.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 13, 2020)

^ Does it end well ? Or is the story half finished, with a cliffhanger at the end ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 31, 2020)

Watched first 2 episodes of the 100. Felt a little cheesy. Is it worth watching? Any suggestions from people who have watched it?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2020)

How is The Order in Netflix ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 1, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Watched first 2 episodes of the 100. Felt a little cheesy. Is it worth watching? Any suggestions from people who have watched it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Anyone?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2020)

Watching 100 was ok. Finished a season before I discontinued.
I would say there are better shows out there.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 4, 2020)

*Aashram - 9/10 ..*Good one based loosely on Baba Ram Rahim


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 7, 2020)

*JL50 - 8/10*..Abhay Deol /Pankaj Kapur  are good..im fan of sci-fi series..good attempt by director ! but some questions are left unanswered


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 7, 2020)

esumitkumar said:


> *Aashram - 9/10 ..*Good one based loosely on Baba Ram Rahim


Noted.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 7, 2020)

esumitkumar said:


> *JL50 - 8/10*..Abhay Deol /Pankaj Kapur  are good..im fan of sci-fi series..good attempt by director ! but some questions are left unanswered


Where?


----------



## Naveen.S (Sep 7, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Where?


SonyLiv


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 7, 2020)

Anyone watching raised by wolves on HBO Max?


----------



## dissel (Sep 7, 2020)

*The Age Of A.I *

Free Youtube Premium Content -Worth watching.

*www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjq6DwYksrzz_fsWIpPcf6V7p2RNAneKc
*Norseman* - Hilarious Viking Comedy, I’m at the Second Season now.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt5905354/


----------



## Desmond (Sep 9, 2020)

Watched the first season of The Boys. It's a damn good show.

I also learned that it's based on a graphic novel series by Garth Ennis, who also wrote the Preacher comics. My mind is blown.

I watched the Preacher TV series as well, but I was not impressed with it, perhaps because I had already read the Preacher comics before that.


----------



## dissel (Oct 10, 2020)

Worth Watching.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt12923630/


----------



## Desmond (Oct 11, 2020)

Started watching Fargo on Netflix. Currently three episodes in, looks pretty good so far.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 12, 2020)

Boys S2 

Equally good as S1.

The guy acting as Homelander is best deal and scene stealer!
Overshadows everyone whenever he's in any scene.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 12, 2020)

Homelander's laugh in the end while confronting Butcher is hauntingly well done..


----------



## theterminator (Oct 12, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Started watching Fargo on Netflix. Currently three episodes in, looks pretty good so far.



me too just finished season 1 and now started season 3. 
Although it can’t take the place of Breaking Bad but its a good one watch.
8/10


----------



## Desmond (Oct 25, 2020)

Finished Fargo season 2. Man that was a lot of drama and action. Will start season 3 today probably.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 25, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Finished Fargo season 2. Man that was a lot of drama and action. Will start season 3 today probably.



Season 1 was the best imo. Season 3 was the least interesting... haven’t watched Season 4.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 25, 2020)

Nobody watched Mirzapur S2 yet?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 27, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Nobody watched Mirzapur S2 yet?


Didn't even watch S1!

*The Alienist S2 (Netflix)*

Good but focuses more on Sara. Should have been called "The Detective"!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2020)

What's with Mirzapur?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 28, 2020)

Any good Series In hindi/english with a Good Story line Like scam 1992 or Asur, Which has more of story and less of time sretching scenes (Or whatever is used to increase the duration of episodes, and is pretty useless) 

Not like Mirzapur or Paatal lok, No story, Only nonesense fights and useless $mex scenes.

Fictional/Nonfictional both are ok. Would prefer Detective, Horror, Comedy and romantic ones.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2020)

Started Brooklyn Nine-Nine. Amy Santiago 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Fictional/Nonfictional both are ok. Would prefer Detective, Horror, Comedy and romantic ones.


Psych


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Fictional/Nonfictional both are ok. Would prefer Detective, Horror, Comedy and romantic ones.


If you haven't seen it yet then Castle(contains all 4 elements) or The Mentalist(a more serious version of Psych).


----------



## theterminator (Oct 28, 2020)

Anorion said:


> What's with Mirzapur?



Much hype was created by Amazon ... market strategy was good.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2020)

Lol looks like a safe skip


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 16, 2020)

Mirzapur  2 was a disappointment same as Secred games 2, First seasons of both of them were great though

Watching Narcos Mexico S2 and The Walking dead S10

Anyone seen The Liberator, Is it worth the time?


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 16, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Watched first 2 episodes of the 100. Felt a little cheesy. Is it worth watching? Any suggestions from people who have watched it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Watched all seasons, Started well but it get too obvious and repetitive as seasons progress.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 16, 2020)

Mini-review of Fargo season 3. 

It was kind of underwhelming with so many unnecessary plot arcs that make no sense, such as the old man who was killed, who was a writer in the past and who changed his name, it had no impact on the story whatsoever. Then there is the motif of the useless box, which I think symbolizes the protagonist's aversion to technology. Perhaps there is some symbolic significance, but I am blind to it. The only arc I found interesting was the feud between the Stussy brothers. If they made the whole season about that it would have been a hundred times more interesting IMO. The plot about some invisible corporation bullying their company into submission was a bit too far fetched I think. Season 3 also has a running theme from season 1 about a female police officer's theories refuted by her male superior which I feel was just recycled.

Also, what the hell is that ending.

Overall I'd say it's a pretty okay season but that's it.

By far I think season 2 was the best, followed by season 1.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2020)

*Scam 1992 (Sony Liv)*

Yet to finish this but, 5 episodes and this is a well made TV show.
Its worth the hype but too technical, for n00b on share trading, may find issue in finding the conflict here.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2020)

*Blood of Zeus (Netflix)*

The credits say, this is a Anime. I'm no expert but did not seem an Anime.
Anyway, good one though. Check out.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 16, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> The credits say, this is a Anime. I'm no expert but did not seem an Anime.


It is not an anime, it is an animated series/movie though. "Anime" term exclusively belongs to Japan.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> *Blood of Zeus (Netflix)*
> 
> The credits say, this is a Anime. I'm no expert but did not seem an Anime.
> Anyway, good one though. Check out.


Yes, Its an Animated Series though but Japanese would call it Anime. Since they use this term in Japan. Which means the same thing "Animation"


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2020)

How is Psych ? My friend recommended to me.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 23, 2020)

*Queen's Gambit (Netflix)*

Good show on Chess. Chess is the novelty factor here, rest you've seen.
Oh, acting yes, that is also its another advantage.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 27, 2020)

Watching *Dark* on Netflix Completed 4 episodes Pretty good so far.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2020)

*Haunting of Bly Manor 7.5/10 (Netflix)*

This lacks horror elements but an interesting tale.
However, does not deserve to have 9 episodes.

Gets boring after a time and fails to continue the scare elements.


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 1, 2020)

Checkout r/doesitresolve to know if a Tv series actually finished  its story..


----------



## dissel (Dec 3, 2020)

*The Crown Season 1 *

I don't know how I missed this till now - It is slow but those who like Court Room Drama will love this, No gore / No action found in here. The detail is amazing.... a mature show.

*Fargo Season 4 *

Slow space but when needed action kicks in, Love the Details and as always with Fargo Series, it is a True Story - Loved it.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2020)

dissel said:


> *The Crown Season 1 *
> 
> I don't know how I missed this till now - It is slow but those who like Court Room Drama will love this, No gore / No action found in here. The detail is amazing.... a mature show.


How's this related to courtroom drama?


----------



## dissel (Dec 3, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> How's this related to courtroom drama?


I mean the type of Genre - Dialogue based, Lots of Indoor scenes containing Arguments / Counter Arguments in an administrative environment, meeting and stuff, plotting against and the use of power.
Not literally a Court Case / Lawsuit going on here - I meant that.

I found the audience here always like Action / Gore / Sci-Fi and Time Travel * and all in very fast-moving pace <---- I also love those too no doubt. So I wrote the explanation/warnings.

------------------------ Igone this below part ------------------------------
* But I really hate those time travel series which don't have any consequence by traveling on your physical body, I will not name the series here but when I said against that series in another forum a long time ago many people jump on me.... That one like oh you forget the phone at home and now you are at your office - Just Time Travel and pick it up. Oh ....You forget groceries in the market just time travel and bring it on at your home - At this rate, you never have the story you are telling in the series, because there is no problem ever in-universe for you.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2020)

To further continue in Offtopic,

That is why its for sc-fi. A bit of fiction in a probable scientific theory. No one knows for sure if it would be possible and if possible what would be possible or impossible.
Take it as a fiction, else it would be a documentary (b/w check out Primer if you want to see a very close to a Physics whitepaper on Timetravel)


----------



## Desmond (Dec 3, 2020)

dissel said:


> Fargo Season 4


Wait, it started?


----------



## dissel (Dec 3, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Wait, it started?



11th Episode Finale out on 29th November

*i.imgur.com/wuwoDAdh.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Dec 5, 2020)

dissel said:


> 11th Episode Finale out on 29th November
> 
> *i.imgur.com/wuwoDAdh.jpg


Oh, it's on Prime. I was looking on Netflix and couldn't find it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## rhitwick (Jan 4, 2021)

Few shows watched in last week(s)

*Criminal Justice S1 and S2 (Hotstar)*

S1 is very detailed, alongwith a whodunit we also get a compelling courtroom drama.
Pankaj Tripathy just nails the character.
Jail part was also made with utmost care. Makes you invest in characters.
Slows down after 7th episode. Climax is good.

S2 did not have a good mystery but tried to pad the runtime with nuances of Pankaj Tripathy's wife, another repeated jail scene which I guess they later figured out that they are copying S1 conflicts and slowly Jail arch of story was forgotten. Disappointed in S2.

*JL50 (SonyLiv)*

Sci-fi drama of 4 episodes.
Ambitious project. Probably new for Indian OTT viewers but if you've even one movie on time travel then there is nothing new for you in this show.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2021)

This looks interesting

*www.imdb.com/title/tt10168312/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 25, 2021)

So we have begun making fictitious stories about fictitious stories!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 25, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> So we have begun making fictitious stories about fictitious stories!





> Tropic Blunder, The True Story Behind the Making of the Most Expensive Fake True War Story Ever."


--Tropic Thunder


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2021)

Started watching SEE

*www.imdb.com/title/tt7949218


----------



## dissel (Feb 7, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Started watching SEE
> 
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt7949218



Cinematography is brilliant in this. Also worth waiting for 2nd season.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 13, 2021)

Not sure if I should ask here. Has anyone used discovery plus? How is it? Is it worthwhile subscribing?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Feb 13, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> Not sure if I should ask here. Has anyone used discovery plus? How is it? Is it worthwhile subscribing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



I'm subscriber here, To my test one of the best to watch Discovery Documentary - I opt out when they bring Earth 2 Serise. Anyhow there is TopGear (Not all episode though) there, I really enjoyed 'Richard Hamond's Big' Series.

The great part is the price - 299/Year is the regular one, There is Fire TVStick offer 249/Year (which I opted, lowest at the time) but now during Indian festive season the price was 199/Year (Diwali - New Year - Independence Day) is the one to go for.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Started watching SEE
> 
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt7949218


Finished Season 1. Eagerly waiting for Season 2.

One of the best cinematography I've seen


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 3, 2021)

Anyone watching "Wanda Vision"?

I would watch but waiting for it to finish S1.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes it's okay, not that great


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2021)

How is Vikings ? Its based on Norse mythology.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 11, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> How is Vikings ? Its based on Norse mythology.


Its based on Vikings from ancient times. I like Vikings series a lot and fallen in love with all the main cast. I have seen 5 seasons and all are good, but S01, 02 are best according to me. Currently I am watching S06.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 11, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Its based on Vikings from ancient times. I like Vikings series a lot and fallen in love with all the main cast. I have seen 5 seasons and all are good, but S01, 02 are best according to me. Currently I am watching S06.


How is it compared to Sparctus?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 11, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> How is it compared to Sparctus?


No idea about this one. But ratings are high so I am guessing it wopuld be as good as Vikings


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Its based on Vikings from ancient times. I like Vikings series a lot and fallen in love with all the main cast. I have seen 5 seasons and all are good, but S01, 02 are best according to me. Currently I am watching S06.


Ok, so its on my list now


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 17, 2021)

Started watching The BOYS

Darkside of being a Super Hero


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 17, 2021)

Finished MindHunter S1 and S2. Overall, S2 felt better. The story and direction is unique and deserve recognition. It is worth 97% rotten tomatoes rating.

Anybody has watched The Spy? Is it good?

 Also suggest some series, Should not be tv shows, only Web series or movie, of the same Genre like Mindhunter.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 17, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Finished MindHunter S1 and S2. Overall, S2 felt better. The story and direction is unique and deserve recognition. It is worth 97% rotten tomatoes rating.
> 
> Anybody has watched The Spy? Is it good?
> 
> Also suggest some series, Should not be tv shows, only Web series or movie, of the same Genre like Mindhunter.


too bad MindHunter is cancelled,


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 17, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> too bad MindHunter is cancelled,



yupp, A sequel was necessary. Added the fact that it feels natural, makes it different from other series. There is no artificial feeling. 

Many fans are sad about this decision.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 18, 2021)

Currently in S03 of Dark on Netflix Sh**t getting serious.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 18, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> too bad MindHunter is cancelled,


WHAT?!!!!

Why, such a well made series!
Why Netflix, whyyyyy????!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> WHAT?!!!!
> 
> Why, such a well made series!
> Why Netflix, whyyyyy????!!!!


I thought a veteran watcher like you should be all too familiar with this by now, good critically acclaimed series getting cancelled because not getting "popular enough".


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I thought a veteran watcher like you should be all too familiar with this by now, good critically acclaimed series getting cancelled because not getting "popular enough".


I was not keeping a tab on this. I never ever imagined it can get cancelled!


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 19, 2021)

These cancellations is why I never start a new series. Its like reading half finished books.
Also this place is useful to know if a series got cancelled :*www.reddit.com/r/doesitresolve


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 19, 2021)

cute.bandar said:


> These cancellations is why I never start a new series. Its like reading half finished books.



yupp, and now it feels very incomplete to mind. This is the respect a customer gets afterall.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2021)

*The Boys*
Completed Season 2.  I really liked Karl Urban's acting 
Will watch Season 3


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2021)

cute.bandar said:


> These cancellations is why I never start a new series. Its like reading half finished books.
> Also this place is useful to know if a series got cancelled :*www.reddit.com/r/doesitresolve


ASOIAF when ?
Kingkiller chronicles when ?


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Mar 26, 2021)

Any good prime video movie suggestions ?


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 1, 2021)

I finally finished Vikings. Really good story and very likable characters. 
I would always keep this series in my must watch list. I would rate it 8/10.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 1, 2021)

Checkout Invincible in Prime. Only 3 episodes so far.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## rhitwick (Apr 20, 2021)

^Yeee. First one was great.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2021)

Get ready for May 14


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2021)

Castlevania s04 is lit af. They put artorias/berserker Armor guts lookalike lol


----------



## Zangetsu (May 17, 2021)

Finished Love Death + Robots Season 2.
Not as good as Season 1


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2021)

July 8


----------



## TheSloth (May 22, 2021)

^What the hell, i was thinking it was game trailer so I skipped it.


----------



## theterminator (May 22, 2021)

November Story (Hotstar) - 8/10

Good thriller with mystery. Definitely one should watch it. It’s my first south show.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 23, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Finished Love Death + Robots Season 2.
> Not as good as Season 1


I am watching Season 1 Its so good.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> I am watching Season 1 Its so good.


Then you will be disappointed with Season 2


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 23, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Then you will be disappointed with Season 2


any similar shows on netflix to watch?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> any similar shows on netflix to watch?


Watch Baki if you haven't. The fights are awesome and no filler episodes.


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2021)

*November Story 8/10*

(Hotstar)
Its, slow burn but pace is really slow at times, then you add slow-motion shots like a lot. Increases the run time.
The story goes very well till the end, then stops using logic. 
Created some good police characters but forgotten at end.

Almost touches "Paatal Lok" level but fails.
Must watch for sure.


----------



## theterminator (May 24, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> *November Story 8/10*
> 
> (Hotstar)
> Its, slow burn but pace is really slow at times, then you add slow-motion shots like a lot. Increases the run time.
> ...



Yeah typical indian web series where they just destroy in the ending otherwise its a must one time watch.


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Yeah typical indian web series where they just destroy in the ending otherwise its a must one time watch.





Spoiler



I was pissed of that at the climax, Anu approaches alone. Not accompanied by Malar or police. I mean WTF? The police track was build with so much care and details suddenly forgotten.



*Behind Her Eyes 7.5/10*
(Netflix)

A mini-series. Well shot, well made, really good acting by all. A bit slow but matches with story. The concept (or assumption) its based on, you would either accept it or not. But climax and previous episode is based on this.
Whatever conclusion they show you is based on this and the makers stay true to their conviction.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2021)

Every other Guy/Gal in my office has watched F.R.I.E.N.D.S and they all brag about it so much. Is it the best show ever produced ?
I have not watched it so don't know about it.


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2021)

I recently binged on Invincible on Prime Video. It's damn good.


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Every other Guy/Gal in my office has watched F.R.I.E.N.D.S and they all brag about it so much. Is it the best show ever produced ?
> I have not watched it so don't know about it.


You are not the only one. Though I used to watch a lot of The Big Bang Theory but later I just got bored around season 4 I think and just stopped watching altogether. I don't enjoy sitcoms that much these days.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> You are not the only one. Though I used to watch a lot of The Big Bang Theory but later I just got bored around season 4 I think and just stopped watching altogether. I don't enjoy sitcoms that much these days.


Normies enjoy them


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (May 26, 2021)

Manhunt : Unabomber is a true story of the FBI's pursuit of the Unabomber. This domestic terrorist who also happens to be a math genius is thought to be the most lethal serial bomber of all time.
I loved the series but I think it would be even better if the show focussed on Ted's perspective of Technological Slavery too . Its on Netflix and worth watching.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Every other Guy/Gal in my office has watched F.R.I.E.N.D.S and they all brag about it so much. Is it the best show ever produced ?
> I have not watched it so don't know about it.



Same i also feel that with my friends Watched a few episodes it’s ok but not great.


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> You are not the only one. Though I used to watch a lot of The Big Bang Theory but later I just got bored around season 4 I think and just stopped watching altogether. I don't enjoy sitcoms that much these days.



Sitcoms tend to bore you out after a few seasons. One will get the same bored ness after watching The Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother, etc.


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2021)

Some of my recommendations in order of Awesomeness (Top being the most awesome):

1. Breaking Bad
2. The Wire
3. Chernobyl
4. Game of Thrones
5. Fargo (1st season only)
6. True Detective
7. Six Feet Under
8. Dark 
9. Stranger Things
10. Daredevil


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2021)

The Mandalorian


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2021)

I don't know if you guys are interested, but recently Games Workshop announced Warhammer Plus which is a new streaming service for Warhammer related animation series. Now, I am a huge fan of the Warhammer 40000 setting and as such I salivate whenever any new Warhammer 40000 animation is announced.

Here's a trailer of some of the shows they are planning to release with:






Personally I don't like that this is "yet another streaming service" but they said they are partnering with some major streaming service so I am waiting to see whether they will be coming to Netflix or Prime as well.

Back in 2019, they also announced that an Eisenhorn TV series is in development and being produced by Frank Spotnitz who worked on Man in the High Castle. Though I don't know what stage of development it is currently in: The Creator of Man in the High Castle Is Bringing Warhammer 40,000 to Live-Action TV


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> You are not the only one. Though I used to watch a lot of The Big Bang Theory but later I just got bored around season 4 I think and just stopped watching altogether. I don't enjoy sitcoms that much these days.


Same here I watched BBT till season 2 and lost interest. I will skip the Sitcoms then. May be Girls love Sitcoms more than Boys. They also like Sex and the City kind of shows.


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> They also like Sex and the City kind of shows.


Such shows are basically soap operas.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 26, 2021)

Has anyone watched lupin ? How is it? Will it be difficult to follow being in French( I know subtitles are available)?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2021)

With Subs you can watch any show in the world


----------



## jackal_79 (May 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> With Subs you can watch any show in the world


Ok. But is it good?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2021)

Sorry. No Idea on that. Will have to check reviews.


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Some of my recommendations in order of Awesomeness (Top being the most awesome):
> 
> 1. Breaking Bad
> 2. The Wire
> ...


I realize I have only watched down tier shows, as per your list. 
Like:
True Detective
Dar
Stander Things (only two season)


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I recently binged on Invincible on Prime Video. It's damn good.


I ignored the show multiple times on prime while browsing. Thumbnail looked like children's cartoon.
But boy I was sooo wrong. When the 1st episode ends, you know it's going to be epic.


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Normies enjoy them


Explains, why I stopped watching after first few seasons. 
But I thought I would like the show. Still never came around to complete it.

Young Sheldon on the end, was a gem, that I thoroughly enjoyed till latest season 4.


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched lupin ? How is it? Will it be difficult to follow being in French( I know subtitles are available)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I did. 

Ummm, if you've watched Money Heist then your bar has been raised  already.
Else, feels like a super thief. Can do everything by himself. Fight, disguise, technology, hacking all!!!

BUT, if you've no issue with that, its a good show with good actors and acting.


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2021)

Vyom said:


> I ignored the show multiple times on prime while browsing. Thumbnail looked like children's cartoon.
> But boy I was sooo wrong. When the 1st episode ends, you know it's going to be epic.


Yeah, so much is revealed in the first episode itself. This is how all pilot episodes should be.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2021)

Watch castlevania, the latest season is awesome


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2021)

Yeah, I'll what that next. Watched the first season but I found it to be kind of meh.

BTW, any of you guys watched Dota Dragon's Blood?


----------



## jackal_79 (May 27, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> I did.
> 
> Ummm, if you've watched Money Heist then your bar has been raised already.
> Else, feels like a super thief. Can do everything by himself. Fight, disguise, technology, hacking all!!!
> ...


I am a late entrant to Netflix so missed money heist. It's next on my list. I have watched south Indian movies with subs but not many foreign languages. Hence the question.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (May 27, 2021)

Vyom said:


> I ignored the show multiple times on prime while browsing. Thumbnail looked like children's cartoon.
> But boy I was sooo wrong. When the 1st episode ends, you know it's going to be epic.


even the trailer doesn't do it justice


----------



## dissel (May 28, 2021)

Anyone watching 'The Mosquito Coast' ? Completed Episode 2 - Wow

*www.imdb.com/title/tt11041132/


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 1, 2021)

@Zangetsu @Desmond David Friends is better than HIMYM and BBT.  BBT really became monotonous after S04 but Friends isn't like that, imo
Friends and IT Crowd are the best sitcoms I have seen so far.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 1, 2021)

Holy shit so much talk about  Invincible in this thread. I was wondering why isnt anyone talking about it so I posted about it in Anime thread.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 1, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Holy shit so much talk about  Invincible in this thread. I was wondering why isnt anyone talking about it so I posted about it in Anime thread.


How's Invincible Anime?

*RAGNAROK S1 6.5/10*
(Netflix)

Poor man's Thor. A bit slow for the theme its built on.
Too much dialog and too little action, probably low budget.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 1, 2021)

@rhitwick I am yet to finish but I have HIGH hopes for this after watching the 1st episode. Looks like many people here have already watched it and liked it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 1, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> @rhitwick I am yet to finish but I have HIGH hopes for this after watching the 1st episode. Looks like many people here have already watched it and liked it.


Its good, only tacky thing is how they show the name....for that he has be "Invincible"....kind of line in each episode!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> How's Invincible Anime?


Invincible is not an Anime


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 1, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Invincible is not an Anime


Why do you say so?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2021)

Anime is specifically Japanese animation. It has some very specific characteristics that categorize them as such.

Invincible is not made in that style.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 1, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Anime is specifically Japanese animation. It has some very specific characteristics that categorize them as such.
> 
> Invincible is not made in that style.


Anime actually stands for animation. Japanese people call animated shows Anime. Even a Japanese person would call Invincible an anime.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes. 

Animation (World) = Anime (Japan)


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Even a Japanese person would call Invincible an anime.


But we are not Japanese


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2021)

How is Cobra Kai ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 2, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> How is Cobra Kai ?


I had watched S1. Typical Spin-off formula.
Did not go for S2 and later.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 3, 2021)

SHE 8/10
(Netflix)

Some may not digest the concept but whatever it is the makers stayed true to their belief and told with conviction.
I liked.
Direction, acting is good.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2021)

*Family Man 2  8/10
(Amazon prime)*
Its good, a lot coherent and well thought out season 2 this time.

*Sunflower 7/10*
(Zee5)

Weird, bizarre, quirky and funny! Check out.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2021)

This is gonna be EPIC!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 17, 2021)

Why are you guys not watching 'Sunflower'?
Go watch it.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 17, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> Why are you guys not watching 'Sunflower'?
> Go watch it.


You talking about this : Sunflower (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb  ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> You talking about this : Sunflower (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb  ?


Yes, this one!


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 18, 2021)

Lucifer Season 5 - 7/10
Disappointed with part 2
But interesting end.

Family man season 2 - 8/10
Good story. Little better than previous one.
Did not liked ending.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 25, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> Why are you guys not watching 'Sunflower'?
> Go watch it.


Can't wait for season 2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2021)

Anybody watched TED Lasso ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 9, 2021)

*Sweet Tooth* (till E6)

This is really well made. Cute and sweet story, seems more relevant due to resemblance with COVID after effect.
At times has usual dark and sad track but, the kid is super cute!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2021)

*Grahan 7/10* (Hotstar)

Complex and dark story. A good amount of love story too is merged very skillfully in this.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2021)

*Loki 7/10
(Hotstar)*

First it felt like inspired by DC's Lengends of Tomorrow, then it continued feeling same.
Marvel took core concept of LoT and spanned a new angle to it (As they always do).

But, its obvious with more budget everything looks shiny. Why only 6 episodes though?

I remember in 2018 or 2019 Netflix shared in an article that 8 is the sweet spot. Before that we used to have Web series with 12/13 episodes per season. Post that, you would rare see any series having more than 8 episodes in a season.
But, 6 is way less.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2021)

*Katla @Netflix*

Very slow, like veryyy slow. But, deals in eerie, complex and at times disturbing and the finale deserves the warning it shows before it starts.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2021)

Started Family Man Season 1.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2021)

*Family Man - 9/10*
Freakin awesome. Really enjoyed from start to end. Cinematography/Drama/Action/Humor this has everything in it and Emotions too 
Generally a series starts with a Bang in Season 1 and then disappoints with Season 2. But this one never disappointed with Season 2 also.
Kept the audiences hooked up to their seats and thinking. Few Surprises (I'll add in Spoilers....)

Really impressed with the Protagonist.. Srikant TIwari (Manoj Bajpayee), he did a commendable job acting as a Family Man and an undercover agent. I really loved some of the characters in the story.

1. Srikant Tiwari
2. Suchitra Tiwari (What a great acting!! and I'm really impressed how she justified her character completely)
3. JK Talpade (Great comic timing and humor in his dialogues and a great support for Srikant, the Bond between the duo is really excellent)

Dhriti has a dumb girl role and She did well 



Spoiler: Click it if you have completed the whole season



Dhriti killing her Boyfriend was really Shocking!!!
Milind's death scene was very emotional

I wanted to know what happened in Lonavala.... 
Did Suchitra tell the Truth to Srikant when she confessed in the end ??
*www.hindustantimes.com/entertainme...mein-kya-hua-tha-mystery-101623210732223.html



Eagerly waiting for Season 3.
Hat's off to the entire Family Man team for making such a great memorable series.

And they really mean it when they say "Inspired from Daily News Stories...."


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 25, 2021)

@Zangetsu Family Man S2 surpassed quality of S1. S1 felt a bit incoherent but S2 is more concise, tight and seems like script went through a lot of proof reading.

If not already, check out *Special Ops* in Hotstar. Its really really good.

Compared between S1 of FamilyMan and S1 of SpecialOps, I would give more points to SpecialOps.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> @Zangetsu Family Man S2 surpassed quality of S1. S1 felt a bit incoherent but S2 is more concise, tight and seems like script went through a lot of proof reading.
> 
> If not already, check out *Special Ops* in Hotstar. Its really really good.
> 
> Compared between S1 of FamilyMan and S1 of SpecialOps, I would give more points to SpecialOps.


And look at who the creator is "NEERAJ PANDEY" (The Guy who produces Gem movies for Bollywood)

No Doubt its gonna be good  and to add more honey to Sugar its K.K Menon (The most talented actor in Bollywood)

Added to my watch list.

But seriously I binge watched Family Man (S1 to S2) in Four days 

Now searching for some good indian TV shows has brought me to this 

*Yudh (2014)*

Didn't know AB has done a TV serial


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 1, 2021)

*Suits S2E16*

This is before courtroom drama i.e. whatever drama happens before it reaches trial.

Good but not great.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 1, 2021)

Cartel - 7/10 - zee5, Altbalaji, mx player.
Recommended at 1.5x - 2.0x speed

Surprisingly good gangster family war series
You won't get bored.
Not as good as season 1 of mirzapur, but have potential.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2021)

Let me Know *Money Heist* series is completed or not (I mean they never to go make another season in the future)

I like to start...Always prefer completed  series only


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2021)

^Not completed
S5 is divided into two parts. 2nd part would come.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 6, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> ^Not completed
> S5 is divided into two parts. 2nd part would come.


OK...I will postpone...Once complete I will start...

Any chance again they will make another season?


----------



## shreeux (Sep 6, 2021)

These are watched this year...small series...4 stars are good



https://imgur.com/a/nj2wbvb


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2021)

@shreeux watch Katla (TV show) in Netflix.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 6, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> @shreeux watch Katla (TV show) in Netflix.


Still not Completed


----------



## shreeux (Sep 6, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> @shreeux watch Katla (TV show) in Netflix.


*Vikings *were completed...Still need time to start for a single stretch to finish...also need patience...because of 93 episodes...looks scary


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Still not Completed


Not sure what you mean?

You started and yet to finish or waiting the TV show to conclude.

Katla S1 should be a mini series. It became popular so they may try to churn out a sequel which won't justify this.

Trust me and watch only S1. If ever a S2 ever comes, I'll first watch and let you know if you should.

Till that time assume Katla ended with S1!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2021)

shreeux said:


> OK...I will postpone...Once complete I will start...
> 
> Any chance again they will make another season?


With next part this track should conclude.

In case they want to go for new heist story, no news (rumor) on that.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 6, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> Not sure what you mean?
> 
> You started and yet to finish or waiting the TV show to conclude.
> 
> ...


I like to watch only completed series...if not  I will miss the essence of the series...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2021)

shreeux said:


> I like to watch only completed series...if not  I will miss the essence of the series...


Katla S1 concludes well on terms, no cliffhanger but a glimpse of future though which I'm not sure if would create S2.

Anyway, your call.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> ^Not completed
> S5 is divided into two parts. 2nd part would come.


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Money_Heist_episodes#Series_overviewIt is not season 5 but Season 3.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Money_Heist_episodes#Series_overviewIt is not season 5 but Season 3.


S3 P1 and then P2 is divided in P2_A(aired last Friday) and P2_B(would air in 2022)

_A and _B are given by me, not official though


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 6, 2021)

^ this gives overall idea who watch from official source and who watch from...


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 10, 2021)

I have been watching money heist from couple of episodes now. I don't get the hype. I am still on first season though. Does it get better?for me prison break was far better.

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> I have been watching money heist from couple of episodes now. I don't get the hype. I am still on first season though. Does it get better?for me prison break was far better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


which one are you watching the Eng Dubbed version or the original Subtitle version?


----------



## rockfella (Sep 11, 2021)

Shetland 10/10.

Outstanding!


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 11, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> which one are you watching the Eng Dubbed version or the original Subtitle version?


The original with subtitles in netflix

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 11, 2021)

rockfella said:


> Shetland 10/10.
> 
> Outstanding!


Indeed  The series will have 2 more seasons.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 11, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> I have been watching money heist from couple of episodes now. I don't get the hype. I am still on first season though. Does it get better?for me prison break was far better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


Prison break is OG. It's not to be compared with Money Heist.
Money Heist is pop corn entertainment. While you will appreciate Professor's plan only later in the season.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2021)

rockfella said:


> Shetland 10/10.
> 
> Outstanding!


Still not yet completed


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2021)

*Clickbait - 2021
TV Mini-Series
6h 8min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwVLObz0MGs&ab

A Decent Crime Thriller...With so many twists and turns makes lagging.


----------



## rockfella (Sep 12, 2021)

shreeux said:


> *Clickbait - 2021*​*TV Mini-Series*​*6h 8min*​
> Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwVLObz0MGs&ab
> 
> A Decent Crime Thriller...With so many twists and turns makes lagging.


This one is also very good.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 12, 2021)

rockfella said:


> This one is also very good.


ok...But I am recently impressed with this series...*Mare of Easttown*


----------



## rockfella (Sep 12, 2021)

shreeux said:


> ok...But I am recently impressed with this series...*Mare of Easttown*


On it sir.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 12, 2021)

rockfella said:


> On it sir.


Post Your Review


----------



## rockfella (Sep 12, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Post Your Review


Will do. Share your thoughts on Shetland.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 12, 2021)

rockfella said:


> Will do. Share your thoughts on Shetland.


After complete only I will start...Before that more completed series left


----------



## rockfella (Sep 13, 2021)

shreeux said:


> After complete only I will start...Before that more completed series left


Mare of Easttown has a lot of personal drama. I could not continue. Watching Shetland again lol I find it so gripping!


----------



## shreeux (Sep 13, 2021)

rockfella said:


> Mare of Easttown has a lot of personal drama. I could not continue. Watching Shetland again lol I find it so gripping!


Once finish...You may know...Compare to others its slow-burn


----------



## rockfella (Sep 13, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Once finish...You may know...Compare to others its slow-burn


It is too slow for me .. i'll give it another try. Shetland on the other hand is almost pure detective work and fast paced.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 13, 2021)

rockfella said:


> It is too slow for me .. i'll give it another try. Shetland on the other hand is almost pure detective work and fast paced.


OK...Once finish...You may try


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 20, 2021)

*Candy 8/10*

Its good. Complex relations and characters.
But till it reaches climax the twists are kinda predictable.

Seems they may go for S2 but really should not. There is no story left to be told.

Was good to see Manua Rishi in a serious role.

*Money Heist Part 5 - Vol 1*

Was good but only 5 episodes! What nonsense!!!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anyone knows if *"What If"*  ended in Hotstar? OR whe nthe finale to be aired?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, Dan Brown's novel "The Lost Symbol" has been made into a TV Show. Airing in Peacock TV in USA.
In India, can see in Vodafone app and Voot.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 20, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> *Money Heist Part 5 - Vol 1*
> 
> Was good but only 5 episodes! What nonsense!!!


That's why I run behind completed series


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 20, 2021)

shreeux said:


> That's why I run behind completed series


Whatever rocks your boat!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2021)

shreeux said:


> That's why I run behind completed series


I prefer any Series (On Air/Completed) as long as the Series is a good Entertainer.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I prefer any Series (On Air/Completed) as long as the Series is a good Entertainer.


If completed series ok...If On-Air/Not Completed...It takes on year on year to follow...You may miss gripping or essence of series


----------



## shreeux (Sep 20, 2021)

*ew.com/awards/emmys/emmy-awards-2021-winners-list/


----------



## Vyom (Sep 21, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> Anyone knows if *"What If"*  ended in Hotstar? OR whe nthe finale to be aired?


There are 9 episodes of What If and only 6 episodes have been aired so far.
Rest will air on 22nd and then after that. So hotstar is not behind.
Source: What If...? (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 24, 2021)

Is there a thread to discuss on OTT platforms?. If not someone can share their knowledge on below platforms?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441258625301843968
Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Sep 25, 2021)

So are those prices to pay for each service?
Means if I need to get all AddOns I need to pay Rs 4593.

I am of course completely reading the tweet wrong.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 25, 2021)

Vyom said:


> So are those prices to pay for each service?
> Means if I need to get all AddOns I need to pay Rs 4593.
> 
> I am of course completely reading the tweet wrong.


I don't think so. That's what they meant by add-ons. I don't think all these add-ons are worth paying. So I was wondering any of them worth paying?

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 25, 2021)

Anyone knows about these channels?

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 27, 2021)

As per my knowledge : -
Mubi : Award winning movies, Oscar winner, critical acclaimed movies, classic movies.
Lionsgate: All John Wick movies, SAW. Why it even exists I'm not sure. Probably waiting for Netflix/Prime to buy it.
Hoichoi: Exclusive Bengali content. In case you are interested to watch good bengali TV series and movies. Go for it for its TV shows only, better bengali movies are available in Prime, Zee5 and Netflix.
ErosNow: No USP shows/movies at least for me.

Rest all I've not tried and not interested.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 27, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> As per my knowledge : -
> Mubi : Award winning movies, Oscar winner, critical acclaimed movies, classic movies.
> Lionsgate: All John Wick movies, SAW. Why it even exists I'm not sure. Probably waiting for Netflix/Prime to buy it.
> Hoichoi: Exclusive Bengali content. In case you are interested to watch good bengali TV series and movies. Go for it for its TV shows only, better bengali movies are available in Prime, Zee5 and Netflix.
> ...


Yes...Mubi is Pure Cinema Lovers


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 27, 2021)

*Squid Game in Netflix*
(Only 4 episodes till now)

Beautifully bizarre!

Reminds of "Battle Royale", "13 Tzameti" but in more grand scale.
Check it out for sure.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 27, 2021)

Do they have movies which are not available in other OTT? What kind of movies? Anyone know about discovery plus?

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Sep 28, 2021)

@everyone

Did anyone watched *Vikings*?

Planning to start...I thought it completed

Again they started‍ 
Vikings: Valhalla​​Trailer:


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 28, 2021)

Currently watching Sneaky Pete and about to finish off , If you liked breaking bad ... It's a must watch . Bryan Cranston is here too .
The series is mostly about a conman scamming people .


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 28, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone knows about these channels?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


manorama max is a malayalam channel set  as per my speculations(manorama news,mazhavil manorama(its like star plus.usual lame shows in my view) etc are local malayalam channels).u wouldnt need it if u are or arent a malayali prolly .Is this verified by amazon prime tho?


----------



## shreeux (Sep 28, 2021)

Pranay Mokida said:


> Currently watching Sneaky Pete and about to finish off , If you liked breaking bad ... It's a must watch . Bryan Cranston is here too .
> The series is mostly about a conman scamming people .


Good...Added to list


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2021)

Has any body seen *Key & Peele* TV Series ? Thinking of watching it


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 1, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> jackal_79 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a thread to discuss on OTT platforms?. If not someone can share their knowledge on below platforms?
> ...



mubi is near to 3.7k per year, Amazon gives a discount of 1.7k so worth consider, iff it gives full library of mubi.

discovery plus is great for watching old documentaries as well as new ones. I bought it for 1 month, considering to extend it.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Oct 1, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Has any body seen *Key & Peele* TV Series ? Thinking of watching it


Saw some Comedy Central Clips , humorous though...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 2, 2021)

^^Yeah Peele is famous for great Horror movies (Get Out, Us etc)


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 2, 2021)

Watched Snowpiercer TV Series 1, 2 seasons. 

It is based on hypothetical situation where Earth is frozen by human made error and the remaining people live on train constantly revolving around the earth. The show is more about how people are divided into different classes and how they survive / fight among themselves.

I liked it. Waiting for season 3.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 4, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Watched Snowpiercer TV Series 1, 2 seasons.
> 
> It is based on hypothetical situation where Earth is frozen by human made error and the remaining people live on train constantly revolving around the earth. The show is more about how people are divided into different classes and how they survive / fight among themselves.
> 
> I liked it. Waiting for season 3.


Based on movie of same name.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 6, 2021)

Has anyone watched the chestnut man on Netflix? Worth checking out.

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Oct 10, 2021)

*Midnight Mass - 2021
TV Mini-Series
7h 30min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-XIRcjf3l4&ab_

Good one...A slow-burn horror mystery...One who has patience 7h 30mins try it...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 12, 2021)

How is Squid Games on Netflix ?


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 13, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> How is Squid Games on Netflix ?


Good one. Recommended watch.
Completed till 5th episode.
Games and tricks to win it are shown in detail.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 13, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Good one. Recommended watch.
> Completed till 5th episode.
> Games and tricks to win it are shown in detail.



Good,
Any idea when it will be this series will complete?


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 17, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Good,
> Any idea when it will be this series will complete?


no idea.
Good series. After a long time.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 19, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> *Squid Game in Netflix*
> (Only 4 episodes till now)
> 
> Beautifully bizarre!
> ...


Huh! How come you guys haven't read my post?!!

It's the best of 2021 irrespective of streaming service platform.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 21, 2021)

*I'm not OK with this (Netflix) 7.5/10*

How come Netflix cancelled this? Such a good superhero drama. Read that due to COVID19 it was cancelled, hope they renew it for at least S2 once COVID is handled.

*Eken babu S5 (Bengali) 7/10 (Hoichoi)*

Only good series running in Hoichoi that has a redemption factor and resale factor. Anirban is one with the character of Eken babu.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 21, 2021)

I think squid game was kinda okay too overhyped imo


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2021)

*YOU S3 6/10*

It bored me almost to the death. They announced S4, I doubt if I would come back to it again.

And, this was so good. Should have ended with S1.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 28, 2021)

*The Haunting of Hill House - 2018
TV Mini-Series
9h 32min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eqxXqJDmcY&ab

Mike Flanagan's Series...
After several attempts...finally finished...Need more patience to watch...The script goes like past and present makes annoying.

Anyway again I'll try another...Mike Flanagan's Series...


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2021)

shreeux said:


> *The Haunting of Hill House - 2018*​*TV Mini-Series*​*9h 32min*​
> Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eqxXqJDmcY&ab
> 
> Mike Flanagan's Series...
> ...


This is the best horror TV show in the history of horror TV show ever!

None before this could hold the tension and surprise element till the very end.

*Bly Manor* is good but not upto this benchmark.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 28, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> This is the best horror TV show in the history of horror TV show ever!
> 
> None before this could hold the tension and surprise element till the very end.
> 
> *Bly Manor* is good but not upto this benchmark.


Bly Manor looked like prequel or sequel of The Haunting of Hill House because of same cast. I could not enjoy Bly Manor seires much because of this reason.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 28, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Bly Manor looked like prequel or sequel of The Haunting of Hill House because of same cast. I could not enjoy Bly Manor seires much because of this reason.


Yes...Next Bly Manor...Later to cover all his Mike Flanagan's


----------



## shreeux (Oct 31, 2021)

*Squid Game - 2021
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 9*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqxAJKy0ii4&ab

The weirdest good series...

Watched with High Expectations...But not fulfilled
Overall ok

End like...Again another season will arrive next 2 years


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 31, 2021)

this is just too much to handle......couldn't resist posting it: (though not exactly a tv series)

Bangladeshi superman


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 9, 2021)

*The Chestnut Man 9/10 (Netflix)*

After a looong time a very good serial killer thriller. Must watch.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 11, 2021)

Arcane 9.5/10 - Best piece of television I've watched in a long time.


----------



## true_lies (Nov 16, 2021)

For Halo fans


----------



## theterminator (Nov 16, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> This is the best horror TV show in the history of horror TV show ever!
> 
> None before this could hold the tension and surprise element till the very end.
> 
> *Bly Manor* is good but not upto this benchmark.



the show is good but that’s quite a stretch.
There was no show best than AAHAT (1st Season)


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2021)

theterminator said:


> the show is good but that’s quite a stretch.
> There was no show best than AAHAT (1st Season)


I'm sparing you assuming that was a joke!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 17, 2021)

*Goliath S4 8/10 (Prime)*

The final season released in Prime silently and it is a beautiful send off for this TV show.
I'll remember it this way, it had only S1 and S4 (S2 and S3 never happened)!


----------



## shreeux (Nov 17, 2021)

*Maid - 2021*​*TV Mini-Series*​*9h 5m*​*Episodes - 10*​
*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGtaHcqsSE8&ab


Awesome...Wonderful Drama...Unspeakable...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Nov 29, 2021)

*Alias Grace - 2017
TV Mini-Series
4h 27m
Nominated for 1 Primetime Emmy
11 wins & 19 nominations*​
*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-fofQ9VpPQ&ab

Based on the award-winning 1996 novel by Canadian author Margaret Atwood.

A Slow-Burning Crime Drama


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2021)

*Hellbound 8/10 (Netflix - Korean)*

This is one hell of a show! Dark, gritty, brutal and gory!
With usual korean mellow-drama!

*Arcane 9/10 (Animation - Netflix)*

Really really good and worth the hype.

Checked the gameplay in youtube post the series and its exactly what I don't like as a game. Those AoE type gameplay is pure boring.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 3, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> *Hellbound 8/10 (Netflix - Korean)*
> 
> This is one hell of a show! Dark, gritty, brutal and gory!
> With usual korean mellow-drama!
> ...


Hellbound - I awaiting this Complete series will end.,


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2021)

Wanted to Start The Walking Dead series. Are all season good ? or its loose at the end ?


----------



## shreeux (Dec 8, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Wanted to Start The Walking Dead series. Are all season good ? or its loose at the end ?


Still pending list...Needs more time to finish...177 Episodes


----------



## shreeux (Dec 8, 2021)

*Sharp Objects - 2018*
*TV Mini-Series*
*7h 1m*
*Episodes - 8*
Nominated for 8 Primetime Emmys
12 wins & 51 nominations total


*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_v8Fm3O8cp0&ab

A very slow-burn thriller...with more repetitive same scenes come again & again makes uneasy.,


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2021)

Started The Walking Dead. And Oh boy!! what a show. Binged watched it till season 4.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 17, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Started The Walking Dead. And Oh boy!! what a show. Binged watched it till season 4.


until you see season 6+ and its doing the exact same thing over and over again.. A wise guy had a term for that, I cant recall.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 17, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> until you see season 6+ and its doing the exact same thing over and over again.. A wise guy had a term for that, I cant recall.


*www.imdb.com/title/tt2321297/characters/nm3103126


> Did I ever tell you what the definition of insanity is? Insanity is doing the exact... same f***ing thing... over and over again expecting... shit to change... That. Is. Crazy


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> until you see season 6+ and its doing the exact same thing over and over again.. A wise guy had a term for that, I cant recall.


Yes, happens with shows running decade. No more content left by the Script writer  That's how GOT ended


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.imdb.com/title/tt2321297/characters/nm3103126


I was doing a sarcasm but yes, memorable quote.. lol i know it was vaas.


Spoiler



By the way, latest farcry 6 dlc states joseph seed  (fc5 main villain) invented it, and vaas saw it in a video before he adopted it himself.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 20, 2021)

Still, *The Witcher* is not completed...Why Season 2?

*The Witcher season 2: Trailer for Michelle Yeoh's spin-off series Blood*


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 21, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Still, *The Witcher* is not completed...Why Season 2?
> 
> *The Witcher season 2: Trailer for Michelle Yeoh's spin-off series Blood*


Meaning?
I need to watch the witcher 1st season again. I don't remember the story for the 1st season. I will do the quick recap first.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 21, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Meaning?
> I need to watch the witcher 1st season again.


The Witcher
TV Series
*2019 – ? *
Original Series still not completed...They release the spin-off series


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 21, 2021)

shreeux said:


> The Witcher
> TV Series
> *2019 – ? *
> Original Series still not completed...They release the spin-off series


Yes got it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> until you see season 6+ and its doing the exact same thing over and over again.. A wise guy had a term for that, I cant recall.


Finished Season 6.

Negan entry is Terrific Bro


----------



## theterminator (Dec 22, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Finished Season 6.
> 
> Negan entry is Terrific Bro



I watched till season 6 and left when I found out what will happen to Rick Grimes, my fav character. I was literally crying.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2021)

theterminator said:


> I watched till season 6 and left when I found out what will happen to Rick Grimes, my fav character. I was literally crying.


I hope they follow the Comic book till the end 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Walking_Dead_(comic_book)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 22, 2021)

IMDB shows it was completed...In Episode Guide shows...still going on?

*i.imgur.com/AhS17A9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gFDyHhD.jpg

@Zangetsu
@Nerevarine


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2021)

No Season 11 is still going on as it has 24 Episodes and AMC has released only 8 episodes and rest pending due to COVID-19 pandemic.

*From Wiki : *
_AMC confirmed in September 2020 that the series would conclude with the eleventh season, covering 24 episodes over a two-year broadcast period, at the same time as announcing a spinoff series involving the characters of Daryl and Carol to start airing in 2023_

*Reference : **undeadwalking.com/2021/12/18/amc-walking-dead-season-11-schedule/

@Nerevarine  :  How many Season have you completed ? I am on Season 7 and its getting interesting by each episode now. Don't think it would be repetitive due to new surprises in it. 8.2 rating also suggests that it is still entertaining till the end


----------



## shreeux (Dec 25, 2021)

*Hawkeye - 2021
TV Mini-Series*
*Episodes - 6*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VYb3B1ETlk&ab

Series good...without headaches


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 25, 2021)

I was recently recommended Modern Family, which is available on Hotstar. I am absolutely loving it. I strongly recommend everyone who like Comedy series to not skip this.
Please recommend other comedy series which are must watch.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 25, 2021)

Will there be Season 2 in Chernobyl  ? looks damn good with rating


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Will there be Season 2 in Chernobyl  ? looks damn good with rating


Why would there be a season 2?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2021)

^^Don't know just asking


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Don't know just asking


There would be a season 2 only if another accident occurs


----------



## icebags (Dec 27, 2021)

Anyone watching *The Wheel Of Time* ?
Seems its based on some long epic novel, with dedicated fans.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 27, 2021)

icebags said:


> Anyone watching *The Wheel Of Time* ?
> Seems its based on some long epic novel, with dedicated fans.



Yes good fantastic story.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Dec 27, 2021)

icebags said:


> Anyone watching *The Wheel Of Time* ?
> Seems its based on some long epic novel, with dedicated fans.


I Keep pending and postponed...Once the series is complete I will start...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2021)

Completed Season 8 of Walking Dead.



theterminator said:


> I watched till season 6 and left when I found out what will happen to Rick Grimes, my fav character. *I was literally crying*.


Then you should resume watching buddy. And wipe your tears  you will love what you gonna see.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 30, 2021)

Started the book of bobba fett. Promising

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2022)

*Money Heist
Original title: La casa de papel
TV Series
2017–2021
1h 10m*
*Awards - 31 wins & 37 nominations*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=htqXL94Rza4&ab

After being postponed more than a year...Finished today.

One of the biggest energetic series...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2022)

Finally Completed The Walking Dead Season 11 till Episode 8. And it's been helluva experience binge watching it in 2 weeks 


How is White Collar ? Anybody watched.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why would there be a season 2?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2022)

Anybody seen this ?

*www.imdb.com/title/tt6466208/


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 18, 2022)

Human (Hotstar) 9/10
*www.imdb.com/title/tt15128088/?ref_=ext_shr_lnk
Very well written, the Direction is very good. Improbable at times and the whole series does not feel stretchy. Story is good but the way it is executed makes it worth binging.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 25, 2022)

*Dark (2017–2020)
TV Series
Episodes - 26*
*Awards - 8 wins & 21 nominations*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrwycJ08PSA&ab

The Question is not where...But When?

One of the hectic brain-scrambling series...Too much twisty and confused like insane.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 4, 2022)

*Watchmen - 2019*
*TV Mini-Series
8h 47m
Episodes - 9*
*
My Rating:- 5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=zymgtV99Rko&ab

A Decent, But *not Great*...More Lagging.,


----------



## shreeux (Feb 5, 2022)

*Dexter*
*&*
*Dexter: New Blood*

*Both are Same Series?*


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 6, 2022)

shreeux said:


> *Dexter*
> *&*
> *Dexter: New Blood*
> 
> *Both are Same Series?*


Yes, New Blood is Sequel


----------



## shreeux (Feb 6, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes, New Blood is Sequel


*Dexter: New Blood*...Ok, I just started 1st episode...confused...So stopped.
Jump to another mini-series,.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 6, 2022)

Looks good to me. So does the Chief. He sounds good too, not Steve Downes level good. Not sure about look of Cortana though, but can get used to it.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Feb 8, 2022)

*Unorthodox - 2020*
*TV Mini-Series*
*Episodes - 4*

*My Rating:- 7/10

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nixgq1d5J7g*

A Good Drama...


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 8, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Looks good to me. So does the Chief. He sounds good too, not Steve Downes level good. Not sure about look of Cortana though, but can get used to it.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


Halo 2 aniversary Cortana is the best Cortana. Change my mind.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2022)

Damn!! The CGI is incredible


----------



## shreeux (Feb 14, 2022)

*The Outsider - 2020
TV Series
Episodes - 10
Nominated for 1 Primetime Emmy
11 nominations total*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNDKWr3Xmjk&ab

Based on Stephen King's novel...

A Gripping Slow-Burn Investigative-Mystery Series...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2022)

Anybody has seen Aarya ? 
*www.imdb.com/title/tt12448030/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_1
My friend told me its good.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2022)

*The Valhalla Murders - 2019–2020
TV Series
Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQyy7DJtwEI&ab

A chilling Nordic Noir Series...Enjoyable.,


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2022)

*Chernobyl - 2019*
*TV Mini Series*
*5h 30m*
*Episodes - 5*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9APLXM9Ei8&ab

Worth Watching...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 22, 2022)

*Defending Jacob - 2020*
*TV Mini-Series
6h 42m
Nominated for 2 Primetime Emmys
2 wins & 8 nominations total*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=POzLYmv-0F0&ab

A Perfect Crime Investigation Thriller...with Twist


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2022)

Back after 3 months almost!!!

Lots to catch up, but seems you guys did not make much progress on TV shows

*Money Heist finale 8/10*
Think all possible WTF solution, then they would top it with a new one. Glad no alien was brought to solve the issue!
Rollercoaster of emotions till the very end!

*For Life 7/10
Sony Liv*
Based on true story.
good direction, good acting, good courtroom drama on a TV show; just don't go thinking you would see the actual story!
Based on below story. Does not fully follow this track though.



*Titans S3 (Netflix) 6/10*
Based on Batman under the red hood storyline.
Goes really smooth till E8 then all hell breaks loose and takes nosedive!
Can stop after E8, trust me here.

*Aranyak 7/10
Netflix*
Tacky CGI of panther!
Too complex story for sake of creating a complex story. 

*Witcher S2 8/10
Netflix*
Good, kinda has the feeling of monster of the episode, but ok. Amped up the production value and that is seen in visuals.

*Decoupled 7/10
Netflix*
Dark humor and weird. I liked this a lot.

*Hawkeye 4/10
Hotstar*
Just terrible. I disliked all and everything it showed.
A borefest, lacks vision and assumes fans would gulp whatever comes out of Marvel.

*Shark Tank India S1
SonyLiv*
I had seen original US version log back and loved that. Liked the Indian version too.

*Human 4/10
Hotstar*
Pathetic. Another pretentious show. I stopped watching after E5 when they introduced trauma care drug fiasco to main story.
Too much to handle for me.

*Gora 6/10
Hoichoi
Bengali*
Another sleuth from Bengal. Good.

*Clickbait 8/10
Netflix*
This is a surprise hit for me. Had zero expectation from this and found to be really good
*
Archive81 7/10
Netflix*
Creepy and then turns to Stranger Things!
That was let down for me.

*Dexter New Blood 7/10
Voot*
This is the send off it deserved not the shitty one it got. 
*
Sinner S4
Netflix*
Silently dropped S4 on us. S3 was a let down.
S4 is gets it back on track. Really really good one

*The woman in the house across the street from the girl in the window 6/10
Netflix*
This is a parody take on usual slasher/thriller movies.
Good one.

*The Great Indian Murder 7/10
Hotstar*
This is a love it or hate it show. I loved it and my friends hated it.
Check out if you want.
*
Tryst with Destiny 6/10
SonyLiv*
Gripping tale. 4 episodes. But the conclusion is let down as it promised to connect all threads which I did not see how it connected.
*
Reacher 9/10
Prime*
Just awesome! Action, drama, good plot whatever you want you got it.
Best of 2022 yet.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 25, 2022)

rhitwick said:


> Back after 3 months almost!!!
> 
> Lots to catch up, but seems you guys did not make much progress on TV shows
> 
> ...




Great...Most of them are uncompleted series...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2022)

*True Detective - 2014–2019*
*TV Series
Episodes - 24
Won 5 Primetime Emmys
30 wins & 91 nominations*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpUznQds8p4&ab

A very gripping crime investigation series...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 6, 2022)

*Mindhunter - 2017–2019*
*TV Series*
*Episodes - 19*
*Nominated for 2 Primetime Emmys*
*5 wins & 36 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHlJQCyqiaI&ab

A slow-burn crime series...Too much depth of case study.,


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Mar 15, 2022)

*Luther - 2010–2019*
*TV Series
Episodes - 21
Nominated for 11 Primetime
Emmys 16 wins & 69 nominations*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=zltvWcctE6g&ab

A Good Detective Series...Like RollerCoaster...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2022)

*The Last Kingdom - 2015–2022*
*TV Series*
*Episodes - 46*

*My Rating:- 9/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNBNX34mO34&ab

A Bloody Revenge & Vengeance...Saga Series...One of the best series....After GOT (Game Of Thrones).


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 21, 2022)

shreeux said:


> *The Last Kingdom - 2015–2022*
> *TV Series*
> *Episodes - 46*
> 
> ...


How would you rate this against Vikings series (Ragnar and Lagertha one I am talking about) ?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> How would you rate this against Vikings series (Ragnar and Lagertha one I am talking about) ?


Still Pending Viking Series...


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 21, 2022)

shreeux said:


> Still Pending Viking Series...


Oh. You can start it since Vikings series is over.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Oh. You can start it since Vikings series is over.


No...Again they started...*Vikings: Valhalla*


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 21, 2022)

shreeux said:


> No...Again they started...*Vikings: Valhalla*


Yes but this series is completely new one I guess. The old storyline has ended.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Yes but this series is completely new one I guess. The old storyline has ended.





> _Vikings: Valhalla takes place *roughly 100 years after Vikings* and focuses on another legendary Viking, Leif Erikson_


----------



## shreeux (Mar 25, 2022)

*Karppi - 2018–2021
TV Series
Episodes - 28*
Awards - 1 win & 2 nominations

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O5P0ah52kM&ab

A Slow-burn Finnish Murder Mystery...


Note: Not aware of season 3 not being released...Awaiting


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2022)

*Escape at Dannemora - 2018
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 7
7h 20m
Nominated for 12 Primetime Emmys
9 wins & 33 nominations total*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b7CSQqf3Bc&ab

Based on the 2015 Clinton Correctional Facility Escape...

Good...But they were caught without Plan-B.,


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2022)

anyone saw halo ?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 27, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> anyone saw halo ?


Awaiting to Complete the whole series...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 27, 2022)

*ZeroZeroZero - 2019–2020*
*TV Mini-Series*
*Awards - 1 win & 2 nominations*
*Episodes - 8

My Rating:- 9/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HoRfUKcvdY&ab

Based on the bestselling novel by Roberto Saviano...

A High-End drug trafficking mafia saga...bloody action terrifically staged.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 10, 2022)

*Stay Close - 2021*
*TV Mini-Series
6h 15m
Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nonC9TyX9hM&ab

Based on Harlan Coben’s novel...

So many twists and fast thrill...made in lazy


----------



## shreeux (Apr 11, 2022)

*Gone for Good - 2021
Original title: Disparu à jamais
TV Mini Series
4h 7m
Episodes - 5*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DUc1otr9XE&ab

Based on Harlan Coben’s novel...

A Gripping Series...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2022)

*Marco Polo - 2014–2016
TV Series
Episodes - 20
Nominated for 1 Primetime Emmy
3 wins & 6 nominations total*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjxmgKuL7ZM&ab

Slow-moving drama...Not Gripping like GOT & The Last Kingdom


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2022)

*Just One Look - 2017
Original title: Juste un regard
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUGvV5MlBLk&ab

Harlan Coben's Novel...

Awesome...Unpredictable High-Speed Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2022)

*No Second Chance - 2015
Original title: Une chance de trop
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6*

*My Rating:- 8.5/10*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZsGQRUNOtE&ab

HOW FAR WILL YOU GO TO SAVE YOUR CHILD?

Based on Harlan Coben's Novel...

It's a High Octane Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 17, 2022)

*Seven Seconds - 2018
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 10
Won 1 Primetime Emmy
8 wins & 12 nominations total*

*My Rating:-7.5/10

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gcUmiOlM1M&ab

A slow-burn crime & courtroom drama...*


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2022)

Vol-2 was not so good. Hopefully Vol-3 will be


----------



## dissel (Apr 21, 2022)

Completed ‘Zero Zero Zero’ as suggested here - Love it.…Very well put together three segment, Supplier at Mexico -> Logistics at USA -> Distributer at Italy. Hope there is a second season.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 21, 2022)

dissel said:


> Completed ‘Zero Zero Zero’ as suggested here - Love it.…Very well put together three segment, Supplier at Mexico -> Logistics at USA -> Distributer at Italy. Hope there is a second season.


Yes...Good one...!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2022)

Amazon Prime Members Get ready for Upcoming Storm of Series


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2022)

*Forbrydelsen - 2007–2012*
*TV Series
Episodes - 40
Won 1 BAFTA Award
12 wins & 14 nominations*

*My Rating:-7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvHyEkIv25o&ab


Overall Good...Need more patience to watch...so many twists & turns.


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2022)

*Hold Tight - 2022
Original title: Zachowaj spokój
TV Mini Series
4h 44m*

*My Rating:-7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTt1ahSb4eQ

An adaptation of* Harlan Coben's* novel released in 2008

EVERY FAMILY HAS ITS SECRETS…

A rollercoaster series...with twists & turns...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (May 11, 2022)

*Moon Knight - 2022
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6**

My Rating:4/10*​Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7Krla_UxRg&ab

An Average Fantasy Series...Nothing Else.,


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 12, 2022)

shreeux said:


> *Moon Knight - 2022*​*TV Mini-Series*​*Episodes - 6*​​*My Rating:4/10*​Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7Krla_UxRg&ab
> 
> An Average Fantasy Series...Nothing Else.,


why it is so hyped then? I have yet to watch it.


----------



## shreeux (May 12, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> why it is so hyped then? I have yet to watch it.


Yes...Too many ratings...Confusing and also not a gripping story...I did not like it


----------



## TigerKing (May 12, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> why it is so hyped then? I have yet to watch it.


You can skip that series + upcoming Ms. Marvel series.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 12, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> You can skip that series + upcoming Ms. Marvel series.


why Ms.Marvel?

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (May 12, 2022)

Yes its terrible Moon Knight. Marvel is just terrible lately. even the new doctor strange movie is such a dumpster fire.

Oscar Isaac is a great actor but disney just gives him cucked roles in their movies (Star Wars, MoonKnight). IDK why. Possibly some agenda. 

In Dune, this dude played his role fantastically.


----------



## TigerKing (May 12, 2022)

jackal_79 said:


> why Ms.Marvel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


Trailer says it all.


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2022)

*The Fall - 2013–2016*
*TV Series*
*Episodes - 17*
*Nominated for 2 BAFTA Awards*
*10 wins & 24 nominations total*

*My Rating: 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyFrBC1rAcg&ab

A Good mesmerizing psychological murder drama...


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2022)

*The Investigation - 2020*
*Original title: Efterforskningen
TV Series
Episodes - 6
Awards - 1 win & 5 nominations*

*My Rating: 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7Sb0eMaSNs&ab

Based on real events...

An Engaging Danish Series...

How police and prosecutors unraveled the case of the death of journalist Kim Wall.


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2022)

*Greyzone - 2018
TV Series
Episodes - 10
Awards - 2 nominations*

*My Rating:- 8/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAiA7hNFg-s&ab

An intelligent & intensive thriller...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2022)

*Love Death + Robots Season 3 - 7/10*
Better than Season 2.


*Lust Stories 2018 - 6/10*
The only funny episode was of Kiara Advani & Vicky Kaushal. I literally laughed out loud


----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2022)

*The Woods - 2020*
*TV Mini-Series*
*Episodes - 6*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RlU1A_AJx4&ab

Based on *Harlan Coben's *Novels...

A good beautifully shot captivating slow-burn thriller...


----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2022)

*Anatomy of a Scandal - 2022*
*TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1UGGZnHyf8&ab

Based on Sarah Vaughn’s novel...

A *Decent* High Profile Political Scandal Court Room Drama...


----------



## shreeux (May 27, 2022)

*My Name - 2021
Original title: Undercover
TV Series
Awards - 1 win
Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOl7iOrD31Q&ab 

It's High Octane Revenge Thriller...with a dash of blood and violence.,


----------



## Zangetsu (May 28, 2022)

*Panchayat - 9.5/10*
What an amazing series by TVF. This is how an excellent series is made. Memorable characters and both Seasons are too good.
Must watch for all Web series lovers


----------



## shreeux (May 28, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> *Panchayat - 9.5/10*
> What an amazing series by TVF. This is how an excellent series is made. Memorable characters and both Seasons are too good.
> Must watch for all Web series lovers


Will Try  Once Complete


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2022)

^^You will Love it. My friends told me even Kota Factory is good too. Added in my list


----------



## TigerKing (May 29, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^You will Love it. My friends told me even Kota Factory is good too. Added in my list


Kota factory is good. Completed.
Try this TVF Aspirants
*youtube.com/playlist?list=PLTB0eCoUXErY_KvRNKOERQtYSDPjOb8jwAlmost all TVF series are good


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2022)

Tiger if you have watched TVF Pitchers, I highly recommend you watch Silicon Valley (the show it was inspired from).


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2022)

Started Mirzapur


----------



## shreeux (May 30, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Started Mirzapur


Series Not Completed


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2022)

shreeux said:


> Series Not Completed


Will have to wait too long...and Life is Short


----------



## shreeux (May 30, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Will have to wait too long...and Life is Short


Yep!!!.... That's why hunt completed the series only...


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 8, 2022)

Pet Puraan - 9/10

Must watch series.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 8, 2022)

*Baegabondeu - 2019
TV Series
Episodes - 16*

*My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyhnEHCUtv4&ab

A High Octane Action Thriller Series.

_I thought it was completed...Not aware
Season 2 will release soon._


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2022)

Inside Edge 

Completed Season 1.  Started S2

From Episode 6 of Season 1 things get interesting.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 11, 2022)

*Intimacy - 2022
Original title: Intimidad
TV Series
Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pZrPauX_WM&ab

4 Women, 4 Lives, and The Cycle Of Guilt...

A well-paced series


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 13, 2022)

How is outer range?

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Jun 13, 2022)

jackal_79 said:


> How is outer range?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


It's my fav genre...Awaiting for complete


----------



## shreeux (Jun 14, 2022)

*We Own This City - 2022
TV Mini-Series
5h 57m
Episodes - 6**

My Rating:- 6.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig9BcW7gXvE&ab

Adapted from former Baltimore Sun reporter Justin Fenton's 2021 book...We Own This City: A True Story of Crime, Cops, and Corruption

A Decent Crime Series...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2022)

Started Kota Factory 
Any reason for creating the show in B&W ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 14, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Started Kota Factory
> Any reason for creating the show in B&W ?


artistic impression. life is drab for those kiddos.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2022)

Episode 3 of Kota Factory is excellent. Exceptions in Inorganic Chemistry


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2022)

Completed Kota Factory.


Started Stranger Things


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2022)

Has anybody seen Vikings ?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 28, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Has anybody seen Vikings ?


Yes! I posted about this few months back when Shreeux asked about it. It's a must watch series according to me. The characters and plot of first few seasons make it very interesting and exciting. Since the series has already ended, one can binge watch and finish in one shot.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 30, 2022)

*Suzhal - The Vortex - 2022*
*TV Series
Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 8/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2xE68VEjUs

A good star cast makes this series more effective the big reveal manages to be a surprise till the end with tension and thrill.
LIke Harlen Coben Series...


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2022)

The Boys on Amazon Prime is good.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 1, 2022)

ico said:


> The Boys on Amazon Prime is good.


Noted...Lets Complete


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 1, 2022)

shreeux said:


> Noted...Lets Complete


I think its on going series.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 10, 2022)

*Obi-Wan Kenobi - 2022
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6**

My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yh_6_zItPU&ab


A Quiet Entertaining...on Jedi's adventures.,


----------



## shreeux (Jul 16, 2022)

*Paranoid - 2016
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiGfllXHYQ0&ab

A Decent Slow-Burn Crime Drama...Not Excited


----------



## shreeux (Aug 18, 2022)

*Ozark - 2017–2022
TV Series
Episodes - 44
Won 3 Primetime Emmys
20 wins & 153 nominations*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hAXVqrljbs&ab

Awesome...One of the best Cartel Series.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 19, 2022)

*Tamilrockerz - 2022
TV Series*
*Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=acoBlYJah_g&ab

Again it's a Great Combination of Arivazhagan & Arun Vijay...

A Gripping Series...Not Completed...Again it may Continue...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2022)

*The Falcon's Tale - 2022
Original title: Black Bird
TV Mini-Series
5h 47m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH1FOkJys3Y&ab

Based on True Events...

A Slow-Burn Thriller Series...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 23, 2022)

*Keep Breathing - 2022
TV Mini-Series
3h 29m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfhCEXLnQh8&ab

A very slow burn...Survival Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 24, 2022)

*The Forest - 2017
Original title: La forêt
TV Mini Series
5h 13m*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KGIwqRlgQ8&ab

Awesome...A Gripping Thriller Till End...


----------



## ico (Sep 2, 2022)

House of Dragon is finally a bit like old Game of Thrones seasons.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2022)

ico said:


> House of Dragon is finally a bit like old Game of Thrones seasons.


Awaiting to complete this series...when?

@anyone


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2022)

shreeux said:


> Awaiting to complete this series...when?
> 
> @anyone


*www.esquire.com/entertainment/tv/a40897130/house-of-the-dragon-hbo-release-schedule/


> The episodes run around an hour long, with the finale set to air on October 23.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.esquire.com/entertainment/tv/a40897130/house-of-the-dragon-hbo-release-schedule/


Good..Lets complete


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 3, 2022)

What's the word on rings of power?

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Sep 8, 2022)

*Raised by Wolves - 2020–2022*
*TV Series
Episodes - 18*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6Kqm0qJ9Uc&ab

*HBO Max canceled Raised by Wolves after two seasons...So try only if season 3 comes out....*.

A Good Sci-fic series...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 8, 2022)

shreeux said:


> *Raised by Wolves - 2020–2022*
> *TV Series*
> *Episodes - 18*
> 
> ...




I always try to watch completed series...this one I got stuck without an ending...waste of time

After 2 Seasons watched... the story was not completed...and then I searched on the web then only know HBO Max canceled season 3...

how to avoid this type of mess?
how to know watch before the series was totally completed?

suggestion welcome...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2022)

shreeux said:


> how to avoid this type of mess?
> how to know watch before the series was totally completed?


No easy way, this is why I stopped watching any newly released series not based on some book/novel so even if it gets cancelled one can read the summary of ending as per book/novel on wiki/other sites.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 8, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> No easy way, this is why I stopped watching any newly released series not based on some book/novel so even if it gets cancelled one can read the summary of ending as per book/novel on wiki/other sites.


I am too cautious to select a series...As per IMDB sites...I check the years like that...if not closed...I will skip...any other way to choose?
completed series?

example...
2020–2022
2020–


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 8, 2022)

I shifted to Korean dramas to avoid this nonsense but recently due to influence of Netflix and other studios they have started pulling the same crap.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 8, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> I shifted to Korean dramas to avoid this nonsense but recently due to influence of Netflix and other studios they have started pulling the same crap.


Refer some any crime or thriller Korean series...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2022)

shreeux said:


> I am too cautious to select a series...As per IMDB sites...I check the years like that...if not closed...I will skip...any other way to choose?
> completed series?
> 
> example...
> ...


This method is also not risk free, there are examples of some series being cancelled & then it will appear in imdb as like 2019-2021 but after a few months of cancellation some other network pick up the series & it resumes with imdb status changing to 2019-
*www.newsweek.com/10-canceled-tv-shows-saved-streaming-netflix-amazon-hulu-1576469
A series I watched earlier also has this case of being picked up by hulu for its 3rd season. Just a time pass scifi series with some funny/interesting episodes in between.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Orville


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2022)

shreeux said:


> Refer some any crime or thriller Korean series...


Among series I have seen, Signal is good one but it ends at a sort of cliffhanger. It is inspired from Hollywood movie Frequency. Another good rated Korean thriller series is Voice which has 4 seasons till now but main character cast changed in between.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Among series I have seen, Signal is good one but it ends at a sort of cliffhanger. It is inspired from Hollywood movie Frequency. Another good rated Korean thriller series is Voice which has 4 seasons till now but main character cast changed in between.


Good...Signal add to list


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2022)

*Quicksand 2019*
*TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6
Awards - 2 wins & 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr-lJ_MVljw&ab

Based on the Swedish novel “Störst av allt” by Malin Persson Giolito.

An Average Crime Series...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2022)

Any good series which will make me Binge watch from Season 1 ? Any genre is preferred


----------



## shreeux (Sep 12, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Any good series which will make me Binge watch from Season 1 ? Any genre is preferred


Already posted here...check my rating above 7 was good


----------



## shreeux (Sep 19, 2022)

*Who Killed Sara? - 2021–2022*
*Original title: ¿Quién Mató a Sara?
TV Series
Awards - 1 win & 8 nominations
Episodes - 25*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV4iAttXjy0&ab

A Twisted Mexican Murder Mystery Series...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 20, 2022)

*La Mante - 2017*
*TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsGH23ja7SA&ab

Astonishing Crime Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2022)

*Frontier - 2016–2018*
*TV Series
Awards - 19 nominations*
*Episodes - 18 

My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8uf9HowrqY&ab

A Good Adventure Period Series.,

A drama about the struggles and dark skirmishes in colonial-era.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 23, 2022)

*Five Days at Memorial - 2022*
*TV Mini-Series
6h 16m
Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az81r01YwLw&ab

Based on actual events from Hurricane Katrina...

A Tragic Series...where medics do their best in unrelentingly terrible decisions.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2022)

This one looks good 

*Dahmer - Monster: The Jeffrey Dahmer Story*

*Line of Duty*

*Ozark*

*Mindhunter*

*The Blacklist*

*Sherlock*

*Peaky Blinders*


----------



## shreeux (Sep 27, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> This one looks good
> 
> *Dahmer - Monster: The Jeffrey Dahmer Story*
> 
> ...


Ozark, Mindhunter & Sherlock are done...Remaining Noted....The Blacklist completed or not?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2022)

shreeux said:


> Ozark, Mindhunter & Sherlock are done...Remaining Noted....The Blacklist completed or not?


*variety.com/2022/tv/news/the-blacklist-season-10-renew-1235188125/


----------



## shreeux (Sep 27, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> *variety.com/2022/tv/news/the-blacklist-season-10-renew-1235188125/


OK,,,Let Complete...It's Mega Series...Need More Time.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 27, 2022)

*The Minions of Midas*
*Original title: Los Favoritos de Midas*
*TV Mini-Series*
*Episodes - 6*
*5h 16m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQdv8ZTUYOE&ab

A Very Slow Suspense Thriller Series...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 9, 2022)

*Dahmer - Monster: The Jeffrey Dahmer Story*
*TV Mini-Series
8h 54m
Episodes - 10*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVHHs-xllqo&ab

*Disclaimer*: A disgusting and disturbing series

Based on True Events...

A blood-curdling hellscape from Serial killer Jeffrey Dahmer murdered 17 teen boys and young men.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2022)

*River - 2015*
*TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6
Nominated for 1 BAFTA Award
1 win & 4 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBXRaQkleM4&ab

Awesome - Slow Burn Series...*Stellan Skarsgård* did a good performance.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2022)

*See - 2019–2022*
*TV Series*
*Episodes - 24*
*Nominated for 1 Primetime Emmy*
*7 wins & 10 nominations*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Rg0y7NT1gU&ab

Awesome...It is a Roller Coaster Series awash with bloody, brutal violence, and a blood-spattered battlefield, and features some gorgeous cinematography.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2022)

^^I completed only Season 1 of SEE will resume it soon


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^I completed only Season 1 of SEE will resume it soon


Today only the last Episode was released...Completed...No more season 4 or sequels


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2022)

yes, it was the Final Season


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2022)

*Boundless*
*Original title: Sin límites - 2022
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4BwCGpakCo&ab

Based on True Events...

A Gripping Historical Adventure Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 19, 2022)

*The King of Pigs - 2022
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 12*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W8P5fQaBTo&ab

An adapted from Yeon Sang-ho’s dark, violent animated film.,

A Gripping Slow-Burn Crime Mystery...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 26, 2022)

*Hanna - 2019–2021
TV Series
Episodes - 22
Nominated for 1 Primetime Emmy
6 nominations*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWnmI3lGGhs&ab

Based on the Hanna (2011) film...Fully Elaborated

Awesome...Rollercoaster Series...

The Story of a Young Super-Assassin Ends As It Started...


----------



## Desmond (Oct 27, 2022)

Watched House of the Dragon over the holidays. I think it was pretty good overall, I liked it. I don't think it's on the same level as GoT but it's still entertaining as long as you don't look for the same level of quality.

There are some problems with this IMO compared to the OG Game of Thrones:

The political intrigue is not as interesting. Perhaps this is due to the slow pace of the story.
Some characters have very little to no personality and underdeveloped character building.
Story pacing is very inconsistent. At first the story is moving at a snails pace but then suddenly the story moves forward 5-6 years abruptly with a lot of events taking place implicitly. I think they should have not tried to fit too much into one season and built up the characters better.
Lot of plot points occurring off screen.
Very weak protagonist. Rhaenyra's character is too passive IMO and mostly appears to be either a bystander or all of her actions seem to be out of desperation. I think Alicent is much more active than her.
Nothing of note happens for most of the season until about the seventh episode. Before this the whole season has the same energy as some saas-bahu soap opera where everyone is just bitching and whining to each other.
But there are still some redeeming features:

Story is engaging overall.
There is no black or white good vs evil conflict. I like these kind of stories in general where everyone has grey area motives.
Main characters are well acted and dialogues are good.
Not bad overall.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 27, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Watched House of the Dragon over the holidays. I think it was pretty good overall, I liked it. I don't think it's on the same level as GoT but it's still entertaining as long as you don't look for the same level of quality.
> 
> There are some problems with this IMO compared to the OG Game of Thrones:
> 
> ...


When this will end the complete series?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 28, 2022)

I don't know. The season ends on a cliffhanger, so at least second season is sure to come out.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 28, 2022)

Desmond said:


> I don't know. The season ends on a cliffhanger, so at least second season is sure to come out.


ok...I always like completed series only...Waiting for this one to finish.

In my watchlist most of the series...still not completed...how find those series will end?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2022)

Depending on how many seasons are planned you'll probably have to wait for several years.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Depending on how many seasons are planned you'll probably have to wait for several years.


Yes...Until then...will hunt completed series


----------



## shreeux (Nov 16, 2022)

1899 set to debut tomorrow (17 November); plans that will allow you to watch the series​


----------



## shreeux (Dec 27, 2022)

*Suspicion - 2022
TV Series
Episodes - 8
Awards - 1 win

My Rating:- 6/10*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb6GZohsTSY&ab

The remake of the Israeli drama “False Flag".

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2022)

*Tehran - 2020
TV Series
Episodes - 16
Awards - 2 wins & 2 nominations

My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm_vHTy9IYA&ab

An Excellent Spy Thriller...


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 3, 2023)

*twitter.com/letscinema/status/1610001101432004609?t=IElFiQZ5MDGOUn4aKuR8bQ&s=19
Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2023)

jackal_79 said:


> **twitter.com/letscinema/status/1610001101432004609?t=IElFiQZ5MDGOUn4aKuR8bQ&s=19
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


You might want to add some context to the link for the time being since outgoing links are currently disabled for the time being.

Also, another masterstroke by Failflix.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2023)

jackal_79 said:


> **twitter.com/letscinema/status/1610001101432004609?t=IElFiQZ5MDGOUn4aKuR8bQ&s=19
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


Good news for me...to start


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2023)

@shreeux Have you watched Rome series by HBO?

Absolute kino TV series IMO.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2023)

Desmond said:


> @shreeux Have you watched Rome series by HBO?
> 
> Absolute kino TV series IMO.


Watched....
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/shreeuxs-movie-chronicles.195380/post-2366990


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2023)

Desmond said:


> @shreeux Have you watched Rome series by HBO?
> 
> Absolute kino TV series IMO.


Spartacus also good


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2023)

Yeah, though Spartacus seems more schlocky compared to Rome. But Spartacus story is good.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2023)

Desmond said:


> Yeah, though Spartacus seems more schlocky compared to Rome. But Spartacus story is good.


Yes...
The Last Kingdom is more strategic series


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2023)

Last year watched 226 films & 55 TV Series in 2022.
above 3-star ratings are good


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 3, 2023)

Desmond said:


> @shreeux Have you watched Rome series by HBO?
> 
> Absolute kino TV series IMO.


What is kino?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2023)

TheSloth said:


> What is kino?


From Urban Dictionary: *www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=kino



> The highest tier of motion pictures (Joints, Flicks, Movies, Films, Cinema, Kino)
> 
> A Kino is a film for intellectuals, for those who appreciate true art. Plebs who enjoy the works of filmmakers such as Quentin Tarantino wouldn't be able to handle the sociological concepts or admire the masterfully-executed yet intentionally-mistransmitted messages that always seem to fly right over lesser minds undetected. These films are steeped in an understanding of the world and exuding it unto others like a blessing from heaven. Made by important thinkers, unlike bar-lowered garbage-content-pushers like Spike Lee or some other pleb-bait,
> 
> ...



Basically movies that are called "Kino" are supposed to be high-tier in quality and art. Though the term is usually meme'd a lot more these days.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2023)

@shreeux  : Which website is that? Imdb


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2023)

Zangetsu said:


> @shreeux  : Which website is that? Imdb


Movies.......letterboxd
Series......   listal


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2023)

^OK

Started Game of Thrones

Trying to connect the characters with the Episode 1 plot


----------



## Desmond (Jan 4, 2023)

First time watching GoT?


----------



## shreeux (Jan 4, 2023)

Zangetsu said:


> ^OK
> 
> Started Game of Thrones
> 
> Trying to connect the characters with the Episode 1 plot


Good Start....First Time?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2023)

Yes. its first time. There are so many characters in Episode 1 so trying to connect them with the story.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 5, 2023)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes. its first time. There are so many characters in Episode 1 so trying to connect them with the story.


Not only the first episodes...more will come and vanish  

Always...Recap previous episodes...if more gaps


----------



## shreeux (Jan 6, 2023)

*Kaleidoscope - 2023
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 8

My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbArSoOP8XQ&ab

A Decent Crime Thriller...with less tense.,


----------



## shreeux (Jan 6, 2023)

shreeux said:


> *Kaleidoscope - 2023
> TV Mini-Series
> Episodes - 8
> 
> ...


**www.cnet.com/culture/entertainment...scope-episodes-in-any-order-a-complete-guide/*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2023)

shreeux said:


> ***www.cnet.com/culture/entertainmen...scope-episodes-in-any-order-a-complete-guide/*


Post any link like this else others will not be able to see the complete link correctly(remove http portion from front of the link before posting).
www.cnet.com/culture/entertainment/you-can-watch-kaleidoscope-episodes-in-any-order-a-complete-guide/


----------

